# Chapter 402 Prediction Thread (old thread)



## AbnormallyNormal (May 22, 2008)

I believe that we will finally see kisame vs hebi, and/or jiriaya's frogs arriving to someone


----------



## Incubus (May 22, 2008)

*I predict Naruto.* :shrooms


----------



## shyakugaun (May 23, 2008)

*WHERE'S TEAM HEBI !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

But now that Sasuke learned the truth, its only two paths he can really take. Going to konoha to bitch slap Danzou and the Elders. Or join back up with Naruto an co. I find the latter to be lesser of the choices


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 23, 2008)

seeing as its called last words i think itll revolve around jiraiyas message


----------



## kurzon (May 23, 2008)

Hm - mix of Konoha and Hebi tidying themselves up now that Sasuke chase number 9000 has failed again.


----------



## InfIchi (May 23, 2008)

Sasuke's standing on a rock, looking depressed and the next chapter is "Last words"

Do i smell suicide?


----------



## Burning_Dragon (May 23, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Sasuke's standing on a rock, looking depressed and the next chapter is "Last words"
> 
> Do i smell suicide?



That would be Hi-larious, except all the sasuke fans would kill Kishimoto


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 23, 2008)

last words can either be about what itachi told sasuke, or it could relate to j-man's frogs


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2008)

This may be an odd question but, where they even near a beach?


----------



## pararemix (May 23, 2008)

I just hope 402 is more exciting. 401 had a very "meaningful" aura to it but other than Sasuke being shown leaving the cave or wherever the hell he was, it wasn't all that interesting to me.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 23, 2008)

pararemix said:


> I just hope 402 is more exciting. 401 had a very "meaningful" aura to it but other than Sasuke being shown leaving the cave or wherever the hell he was, it wasn't all that interesting to me.



i agree. thank god he's out of the damn cave now, and can actually move around. hopefully no more flashbacks that just repeat old panels


----------



## Bakatsu (May 23, 2008)

Next chapter is "last words" we'll finally know what Itachi said before dying.


----------



## InfIchi (May 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> This may be an odd question but, where they even near a beach?



i have a theory that kishimoto got sick and for the past few weeks his assistants have been doing everything while he sleeps.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> This may be an odd question but, where they even near a beach?



From the past picture in Chapter 401, it does look like he's at the beach. 


You know that reminds me of this Fiori Party skit (1:15 into the video):


*Spoiler*: _Youtube Video_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkwH94yL-U[/YOUTUBE]




*Chapter 402 Prediction*:

Sasuke is deciding what to do with his life now that his years of vengence were not what they appeared to be.   Should he now seek revenge on Konoha's leaders?   Or should he give up the path of the Avenger?

Meanwhile, we should be seeing some old faces.   Will it be Naruto getting the bad news?  Or will we be seeing Kisame vs Hebi wraping up,  with Kisame smirking evily as the fight comes to a close?


----------



## vered (May 23, 2008)

frogs delivering the news about jiraya.
and sasuke remembering itachis last words for him,and deciding what to do.


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> From the past picture in Chapter 401, it does look like he's at the beach.



I meant, during the entire arc. Where they anywhere near a beach?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I meant, during the entire arc. Where they anywhere near a beach?



We have no idea where Madara warped him off too.  With his Space-time he could be anywhere.   But since Sasuke doesn't have that capability, it's safe to assume either Madara took him to a hideout near the Ocean, or along a large Lake.

Which means that it's doubtful that Karin will be able to detect him as some hope she would.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (May 23, 2008)

From what I remeber, they were in a forest. Madara most likely teleported them to a cave with a beach near it.


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> We have no idea where Madara warped him off too.  With his Space-time he could be anywhere.   But since Sasuke doesn't have that capability, it's safe to assume either Madara took him to a hideout near the Ocean, or along a large Lake.



Okay, that makes sense. 

Hmm...most of this arc occured not too far from Konoha and I don't think Konoha is near any bodies of water. I wonder where Madara took him.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (May 23, 2008)

I have a inkling that they might be in Wave Country, just for the irony.


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (May 23, 2008)

made this pic for fun


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Okay, that makes sense.
> 
> Hmm...most of this arc occured not too far from Konoha and I don't think Konoha is near any bodies of water. I wonder where Madara took him.



Well along the Fire Country there is that River that runs from the Waterfall Country down to the River Country.   And that huge lake along the Rain Village.

But I feel that Sasuke is indeed along the Ocean.   Which means he could be anywhere.   The previous poster's remarks about the Wave Country does sound interesting.  It would be more ironic if Sasuke is at the Water Country, which if he chooses the path of vengence against Konoha's leaders, it would parallel Zabuza's rebellion against the Mizukage.


----------



## vered (May 23, 2008)

also im hoping for some pein.


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (May 23, 2008)

also for fun


----------



## Saf (May 23, 2008)

That is no ocean.

That's the aftermath of Kisame's fight.

Hebi's corpses will wash up on shore.


----------



## InfIchi (May 23, 2008)

Saf said:


> That is no ocean.
> 
> That's the aftermath of Kisame's fight.
> 
> Hebi's corpses will wash up on shore.



if that was true there wouldn't be any sand


----------



## El Torero (May 23, 2008)

I predict more Uchihas.


----------



## kentkun (May 23, 2008)

I predict no Kisame


----------



## Joshu (May 23, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i agree. thank god he's out of the damn cave now, and can actually move around. hopefully no more flashbacks that just repeat old panels



I think the beach scene is another flash back. I mean Sasuke isn't even got a scratch on him and he's wearing the Orochi belt again, doesn't make a fuckin bit of sense to suddenly be at the beach. Since when is there an Ocean near Konoha?


I think we _have_ to see something else in the next chapter. At the moment the manga seems to be going nowhere.


----------



## iLurk (May 23, 2008)

More Uchiha bullsh-t.

This chapter is completely useless.

It regurgitated what has already been said; Itachi was a good guy.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 23, 2008)

Saf said:


> That is no ocean.
> 
> That's the aftermath of Kisame's fight.
> 
> Hebi's corpses will wash up on shore.





if only...


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

I think Kishi will throw a few other faces into the chapter, possibly Hebi.


----------



## the-demon-fox (May 23, 2008)

Sasuke goes swiming.


----------



## Nami (May 23, 2008)

I predict Sasuke's conclusion and Jiraiya's message as "Last words" of this two.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 23, 2008)

I predict Ogre Shark


----------



## Aiden86 (May 23, 2008)

i hope for Kisame and Hebi

had a dream about Kisame O.O


----------



## Jesus (May 23, 2008)

"last words" could refer to Itachi's... 

but also to Jiraiya's


----------



## Aiden86 (May 23, 2008)

or even both


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2008)

Saf said:


> That is no ocean.
> 
> That's the aftermath of Kisame's fight.
> 
> Hebi's corpses will wash up on shore.



10000% Approved


----------



## Neptune (May 23, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> I believe that we will finally see kisame vs hebi, and/or jiriaya's frogs arriving to someone



i hope it is jiraiya's frogs

i'm getting tired of all the uchiha chapters


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 23, 2008)

Here's my prediction:

- We finally see Team Hebi against Kisame. However, the fight comes to an end after Kisame is telepathy order by Pein to retreat.

- Naruto and the others decide to go back to Konoha.

- Sasuke also decides to go back to Konoha to take revenge on Danzo and Root.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 23, 2008)

I'm thinking that "Last Words" may refer to Madara's final words to Sasuke. It may also refer to the last words [Itachi's muted line] that Itachi said to Sasuke. I hoping for the latter or both.

Another possibility is that Sasuke and Madara both will exchange final words to each other.


----------



## Snickers (May 23, 2008)

If Sasuke's gonna take revenge now it'll hilarious I.E Sasuke's an idiot who only knows how to get revenge. If he hasn't learned  from the past events, then he's really an idiot.So I don't think Sasuke will get revenge, it would be to predictable.


----------



## vered (May 23, 2008)

next chapter may be a turning point for sasuke and for other characters as well.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 23, 2008)

vered said:


> next chapter may be a turning point for sasuke and for other characters as well.



I'm thinking that it will be a major turning point for the Uchiha storyline, which in turn will have a major impact on the plot overall.

I'm really hoping though, that if Itachi's muted line is not covered here, that is covered at a later date.


----------



## Petzie (May 23, 2008)

I want us to find out Itachi's last words.

But I don't think the chapter will end with Sasuke. The focus will either be on Hebi or Naruto.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 23, 2008)

Petzie said:


> I want us to find out Itachi's last words.
> 
> But I don't think the chapter will end with Sasuke. The focus will either be on Hebi or Naruto.



You're right, I feel like there will be switch in focus at the end of the next chapter. Hopefully it will be one that switches to Hebi, Kisame, Naruto and Co, or Pain/Konan.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 23, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> You're right, I feel like there will be switch in focus at the end of the next chapter. Hopefully it will be one that switches to Hebi, Kisame, Naruto and Co, or Pain/Konan.



Naruto come to the Darkside kyu


----------



## Hi Im God (May 23, 2008)

Are there spoilers for next week out yet?  Cause this weeks chapter left me feeling totally gyped.  Infact the last couple months has been a snore fest full of non cannon filler.

Yes I said it.


----------



## Major (May 23, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I'm thinking that "Last Words" may refer to Madara's final words to Sasuke. It may also refer to the last words [Itachi's muted line] that Itachi said to Sasuke. I hoping for the latter or both.
> 
> Another possibility is that Sasuke and Madara both will exchange final words to each other.


 My thoughts exactly...

.....what a shame


----------



## Treima (May 23, 2008)

NU-KazeKage said:


> seeing as its called last words i think itll revolve around jiraiyas message



Or whatever it was Itachi said before he fell over.


----------



## Ju Baggins (May 23, 2008)

vered said:


> and sasuke remembering itachis last words for him,and deciding what to do.



And so curious about this ><
Btw, it's the chapter's name, 'Last Words'.
Finally ends the Uchiha and Konoha stories (beautiful stories, btw), and now, I think we're moving to the Kakashi and Sakura stories.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2008)

Everyone cross your fingers and pray for Kisame playing in team hebi's blood


----------



## Trent (May 23, 2008)

the-demon-fox said:


> Sasuke goes swiming.



That'd be fun (for a given value of fun I suppose) if the whole chapter showed Sasuke splishy-splashing in the sea, and on the last panel you'd have a self-drawing of Kishi giving the finger with both hands saying "This is my manga, I'll make it as slow-paced as I fucking want! Now, I'll go cash that paycheck. MUAH HA HA!"


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 23, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Everyone cross your fingers and pray for Kisame playing in team hebi's blood



No I vote Naruto


----------



## Trent (May 23, 2008)

PLOT N0 JUTSU said:


> No I vote Naruto



How about Naruto watching Kisame and Hebi fight then?  

Everybody happey!


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 23, 2008)

Trent said:


> How about Naruto watching Kisame and Hebi fight then?
> 
> Everybody happey!



Naruto vs Kisame    Hebi is already dead


----------



## Jesus (May 23, 2008)

Naruto vs Kisame would be beyond epic.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 23, 2008)

I predict more Sasuke because the preview of 402 referees to his new path and Itachi last words.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2008)

we will finally discover itachi's and jiraya's last words


sasuke will take his conclusion, or make his next move, because of itachi's words


----------



## Petzie (May 23, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> we will finally discover itachi's and jiraya's last words
> 
> 
> sasuke will take his conclusion, or make his next move, because of itachi's words



Oooh I forgot that the next chapter title could actually be referring to Jiraiya's words


----------



## Hiroshi (May 23, 2008)

It _could_ be refering to Jiraiya's last words, but the sentence preceding it seems to imply that it has to do with Sasuke. I think Jiraiya's message will be shown at a later date.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (May 23, 2008)

Wouldn't be surprised if the manga showed Sasuke thinking about Itachi's muted words, then he walks off into the sunset. And finally Konoha learns of Jiriaya's death.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Oooh I forgot that the next chapter title could actually be referring to Jiraiya's words


i think that it will be about both

sasuke will think about itachi's last words looking to the sea 

while tsunade will see that jiraya died, cry, and take the frog message, we will finally discover what he said XD

the chapter will end with sasuke finally taking one conclusion and making his move


so in 403 finally we will get to the middle of hebi x kisame, and konoha will find them, or probably already found >_>

kiba will say that the guys have the smell of sasuke 

so they will figure out that they are sasuke's group

they will tell kisame and hebi that itachi is dead and that the akatsuki captured sasuke

then later, or zetsu, or madara, or madara and sasuke will appear and the things will get funny

everybody will go like "sasukeeeeeeeeee" 

kisame will go like "itachiiiiiiiii T_T"

and probably pein will join the party too 


edit:

i was thinking about a second possibility here

the konoha guys are still in the hideout, hebi and kisame will arrive, because karin felt that itachi and sasuke gone

kakashi will know that kisame was itachi's partner, and kiba will tell everyone that the others are sasuke's team

they will be like "what happened?" to the konoha guys, and they will explain that itachi is dead and sasuke was captured ~

so probably zetsu, madara or even sasuke will appear

and pein will probably arrive after a little too xD^^


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 23, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> It _could_ be refering to Jiraiya's last words, but the sentence preceding it seems to imply that it has to do with Sasuke. I think Jiraiya's message will be shown at a later date.


What Jiraiya has left, can barely be called "words" 
But I think yeah - If Sasuke already in new uniform and on the cliff, I doub't he's going to go back asking, what those words were...


----------



## Hiroshi (May 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> What Jiraiya has left, can barely be called "words"


Of course, but I'm guessing you know what I meant.



> But I think yeah - If Sasuke already in new uniform and on the cliff, I doub't he's going to go back asking, what those words were...


He is not on a cliff. I though he was on a small piece of land in the middle of a 'sea.' We don't know where this is sea is in location to anything. BUt it is possible that he could...


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 23, 2008)

A glimpse of the frog facing Tsunade, and a glimpse into Root's next sinister plot.


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

I guess Naruto should be back in Konoha by now, possibly the Jiraiya death revelations.

Those frogs are taking a long ass time afterall.


----------



## vered (May 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I guess Naruto should be back in Konoha by now, possibly the Jiraiya death revelations.
> 
> Those frogs are taking a long ass time afterall.



not nececerally.they could have gotten to tsunade already,around the time that the konoha bunch reached the uchiha hideout.
i assume that tsunade already got the news,and is broken because of it.


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, I guess so. I'd prefer to actually see her breakdown as the news is given to her though, lol.

It won't be as hard hitting if we just go back to Konoha and she's already learned of his death.

I want to see her reaction.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2008)

I think the next chapter may show the aftermath of what happened between Hebi and Kisame. Sasuke should be there as well. Before the focus switches from him to either Kakashi, Sakura, or Naruto, what happened should atleast be explained.


----------



## uchiha-tome (May 23, 2008)

I have a feeling that Itachi's last words were about protecting Konaha.  I think then Naruto will battle Pein and loose and he will be taken away.  In the process Sakura gets really hurt.  Sasuke shows up and goes after Naruto to save him and take him back to Konaha.  Thus the roles will be reveresed and then it will all be about Naruto for a while.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 23, 2008)

uchiha-tome said:


> I have a feeling that Itachi's last words were about protecting Konaha.  I think then Naruto will battle Pein and loose and he will be taken away.  In the process Sakura gets really hurt.  Sasuke shows up and goes after Naruto to save him and take him back to Konaha.  Thus the roles will be reveresed and then it will all be about Naruto for a while.



In such an important moment I would think that Itachi would mention something about _their personal_ relationship as opposed to saying anything else. Perhaps even mentioning something like Naruto will help you or something to that affect...


----------



## Shiranui (May 23, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> In such an important moment I would think that Itachi would mention something about _their personal_ relationship as opposed to saying anything else. Perhaps even mentioning something like Naruto will help you or something to that affect...



Itachi isn't all too interested in personal relationships, as opposed to those concerning the potential savior to Konahagakure. In _this_ situation I can see it being something of that nature, however, the surprise Sasuke has shown when hearing Madara's story makes it seem as if his statement was neutral.


----------



## Robin (May 23, 2008)

"Last Words":

*Goodbye cruel world! 

*splash**


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 23, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> I believe that we will finally see kisame vs hebi, and/or jiriaya's frogs arriving to someone



The title of next chapter is "Last words" so I think Sasuke will have a solilque of his own towards Itachi on the rock before it shifts to more current events (Kisame/Hebi fight or Leaf nin). But honestly, I'd like the last few pages to end with what's left of Akatsuki to gather and make progress reports on their objectives and/or a scene with Danzou making his true motives known...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (May 23, 2008)

ok, screw all you hebi haters. 

i don't think they're talking about jiraya's (sorry about the poor spelling) message. i mean, i can't see the konoho (again, that looks funny) crowd just leaving. 
let's think for a bit...
the in the first find sasuke arc, naruto fought sasuke, and lost.
in the second find sasuke arc, they saw him again, and exchanged a few words, as well as a couple of blows. it was sort of significant. 
and in the third find sasuke arc, they find out he killed his brother, and just return home?

i don't think so. 
i think there's deffinatly more.

i can see this chapter...begining with sasuke. but only for the first two or so pages, then it shifts to hebi or konoho. then at the end it ends with either a fight with hebi and kisame, and more likely, an akatsuki meeting.

i deffinatly can't see sasuke just simply going back to konoho just like that. i'm interested in what sasuke does now. maybe he's off to recreate the uchiha clan? ;D

honest to god though, these naruto vs. pein theories have GOT TO STOP. how would that develop, in one chapter?

i see suigetsu having major pwnage over kisame


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (May 23, 2008)

and by i can't see the konoho crowd just leaving, i mean i can't see them just going back that quickly to get the message. their little missions always have some point.


----------



## Gary (May 24, 2008)

we will know itachi and j man last words


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2008)

I predict in 402 we'll start to get an idea of what Madara's plans for Sasuke are and move on to Naruto and company.


----------



## Gary (May 24, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I predict in 402 we'll start to get an idea of what Madara's plans for Sasuke are and move on to Naruto and company.



year of sasuke >_>


----------



## Nara*Shikamaru (May 24, 2008)

Sasuke will flashback to his talk with Kakashi about vengeance.  Also, after all this, Naruto may gain some significance again as Sasuke's other bonds will become important again.


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2008)

next chapter is about jiraya


----------



## lucid dream (May 24, 2008)

Last Words...
I would really, really like it if we learned what Itachi mumbled. And also have one/both of the frogs reach Tsunade with Jiraiya's last words. I'd be fine with one or the other, though. 

Or perhaps Suigetsu begging for his life?


----------



## El Torero (May 24, 2008)

Last words are very obvious 


*Spoiler*: __ 



''Sasuke...I di-dit it....for the lulz'' *faints*


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2008)

I just hope Sasuke won't be Madaras bitch now. I'm not a fan of Sasuke but... that'd just be wrong.


----------



## TheRealDJ (May 24, 2008)

I predict Suigetsu commenting about how Juugo was totally wasted in Hebi.
I mean now that Sasuke doesn't have the cursed seal anymore, whats the point of Juugo?
Oh I literally forgot Hebi still existed until this thread.

I hope Kisame is bathing in Hebi's blood at this point and naruto fights him. Atleast then there'd be some point to all these other characters being in the same area. Otherwise we could've just had Sasuke fight Itachi without any of this other crap going on.


----------



## Sasuke (May 24, 2008)

lol, it seems 90% of people around here hate Hebi.


----------



## Fay (May 24, 2008)

It would be awesome if one of the Hebi members first pwnd Sakura and then died by Kisame's hands. Not Suigetsu though, he's win.


----------



## vered (May 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> lol, it seems 90% of people around here hate Hebi.



i think more than 95%
anyway.the served their purposs.
their name also holds no more relevance either:hebi=snake.
they were indeed filler.and the probleme is that kishi is stucked with them.
sugeitsu who is the coolest of them has the purposs of colecting all 7 swords.
for that he will have to travel the world on his own,or maybe join kisame-who knows.
jugo needs medicine,-if he's alive he'll probably go to knonha for help.
or maybe sasuke-if he has susanoo will use the tutsuka sword and will absorb 
his ilness:is thats really a possibility(though we saw how the curse seal desappeared,and the summoning seals.so maybe the sword has some really advancing absorbing skilles,that can libarate you from various things.
karin-hmm,maybe to konoha as well.-if she is alive ofcourse.


----------



## Nami (May 24, 2008)

I predict more water and Sasuke watching waves. Then in the last panel "Haha Uchiha Itachi, killer of my clan, you made the worst possible mistake of your life by leaving me alive. My hatred is over 9000." 
And this would be the last panel(Since Kishi doesn't like drawing new panels):


----------



## TheRealDJ (May 24, 2008)

vered said:


> i think more than 95%
> anyway.the served their purposs.
> their name also holds no more relevance either:hebi=snake.
> they were indeed filler.and the probleme is that kishi is stucked with them.
> ...



Agreed. Suigetsu was the only worthwhile character imo. Karrin was just another sasuke fangirl and really didn't have any depth to her character. Juugo they may've done something with but in the grand plot of the series has no purpose now. 
What I really hope, now that itachi's dead, is that Kisame takes Suigetsu under his wing as an apprentice. Those two would be a great duo.


----------



## swim-nin (May 24, 2008)

I predict the end of the current arc, and a shift to Naruto and company! WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## Hiroshi (May 24, 2008)

swim-nin said:


> I predict the end of the current arc, and a shift to Naruto and company! WOOT WOOT!!



Considering the context of the end text, I'm leaning of the switch of the arcs to happen in Chapter 403 opposed to Chapter 402. I have a feeling that the arc change may happen then, while Chapter 402 is a conclusion of sorts to the Uchiha arc.


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

Hebi haters. !!!!! 

They're cool fillers and I like them.

Besides everyone but Sasuke is filler.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 24, 2008)

zuul said:


> Hebi haters. !!!!!
> 
> They're cool fillers and I like them.
> 
> Besides everyone but Sasuke is filler.





i like suigetsu alot, i hope that they will join kisame pek


----------



## iwakura (May 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> lol, it seems 90% of people around here hate Hebi.



HELL YEAH

8 i think next chapter willl be more talking


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> lol, it seems 90% of people around here hate Hebi.


Thank god 90% of people here are morons


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i like suigetsu alot, i hope that they will join kisame pek



Kisame will become their maid once Sui will have kicked his ass. 



Hatifnatten said:


> Thank god 90% of people here are morons



Exactly.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 24, 2008)




----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


>



Uchiha reproduction's speed equals cockroachs'.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 24, 2008)

zuul said:


> Uchiha reproduction's speed equal cockroachs'.





sasuke will bang every chick 

and perhaps he will be imortal like madara one day 

but well, smex problems come with the age


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> *sasuke will bang every chick*
> 
> and perhaps he will be imortal like madara one day
> 
> but well, smex problems come with the age



I would like to see a pimp Sasuke fanart featuring the shirtless Sauce with all the girls in sexy underwears touching him all over his hot body.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 24, 2008)

Eh, nice one Jeanne


----------



## Jeαnne (May 24, 2008)

zuul said:


> I would like to see a pimp Sasuke fanart featuring the shirtless Sauce with all the girls in sexy underwears touching him all over his hot body.



oh shi.t, just think about that gives me one nosebleed >_>




Hatifnatten said:


> Eh, nice one Jeanne



 xDDDDDDD


oh shit, i can rep you back


----------



## Fay (May 24, 2008)

Did I just read Sasuke and 'clan revival'?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 24, 2008)

Maybe we'll see ninjas actually fighting


----------



## The Scientist (May 24, 2008)

hopefully we would move on from discussions between madara and sasuke. I think he has said what he needs to say to sasuke....now let shit happen.


----------



## kakashi2 (May 24, 2008)

i think people get the wrong idea of what sasuke means by "revive his clan" or what ever word he uses.  I think he means he will get vengence from whoever killed his clan because i mean no matter how many girls he bangs the sharingan will be a recesive trait over courses of generations it would merly die out unless him and hinata do it i dont know what would happen then.  


*No but honestly could some1 plzz explain to me how it would make sense for him to say he can revive it???????  *


----------



## kakashi2 (May 24, 2008)

Also like what most others think will happen i think it will actually go with the titleand tell us the last words of itachi, jirayas, or madras to sasuke  except that last one would be really gay!!!!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 24, 2008)

i predict meeting itachis lover??? itachi faked his lovers death -anko!!!


----------



## Yakkai (May 24, 2008)

I predict the next story arc will also focus on Sasuke, and Naruto and company will remain wandering around in the woods for even longer.


----------



## nickxcore (May 24, 2008)

haha i would find it funny if the next chapter had nothing to do with the "last words" of anyone
everyone would be like WTF FCKKISHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :]


----------



## L2K.Mirage (May 24, 2008)

no more sasuke pl0x


----------



## Gary (May 24, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> sasuke will bang every chick
> 
> and perhaps he will be imortal like madara one day
> 
> but well, smex problems come with the age



he won't bang any chicks madaara isn't imortal and >_>


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 25, 2008)

It's about time for Kishi to switch back to Konoha/Team Hebi or something elses because of how the chapter ended last week.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I just hope Sasuke won't be Madaras bitch now. I'm not a fan of Sasuke but... that'd just be wrong.



he can be madara's right hand man or partner though

like a replacement for pain i guess

but it seems he went off on his own and ignored madara


----------



## Fay (May 25, 2008)

-Naruto will receive the news!
-Danzou will make his move!
-Kakashi will show us how asewome he ispek!


----------



## cozapple (May 25, 2008)

I really just can't wait to read the next one, here's hoping that they show team hebi + kisame & the leaf ninjas


----------



## Fay (May 25, 2008)

Sasuke will create a better space/time ninjutsu than Madara's. The reason for thinking this:

Sasuke now has a bigger Uchiha fan on his shirt, I wonder why..

It's Sasuke's new goal to surpass Madara!!! Or so I hope.


----------



## InfIchi (May 25, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Sasuke will create a better space/time ninjutsu than Madara's. The reason for thinking this:
> 
> 
> It's Sasuke's new goal to surpass Madara!!!



that doesn't mean he's going to create a new space time ninjutsu.

besides, is that really going to be sasuke's new goal? the goal can only be his goal if he sets it for himself. The only way to know what his true new goal will be next chapter if it does indeed involve "Sasuke's Decision!"


----------



## Sasuke (May 25, 2008)

I'm actually excited about next chapter for the first time in a few weeks.


----------



## InfIchi (May 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'm actually excited about next chapter for the first time in a few weeks.



because... WE'RE OUT OF THE CAVE BABY! NO MORE CAVE!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'm actually excited about next chapter for the first time in a few weeks.


So do I - and I think all of us. Last time I was exited, when Madara brought Sauce to that cave for the very first time, and ridiculous Uchiha battle truly ended... but boy, I got no idea back then


----------



## Fay (May 25, 2008)

I think Sasuke might go to the cat granny for answers..


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 25, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think Sasuke might go to the cat granny for answers..



Frog Gam>cats :ras


----------



## vered (May 25, 2008)

i think we'll get tuesday spoilers.thats if ofcourse if the chapter is not boring like the past two weeks.
if its exciting than we'll have earlier spoilers.(im almost sure about this)


----------



## Juubi (May 25, 2008)

The next chapter will most likely heavily focus on Naruto and the gang (finally).


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i think we'll get tuesday spoilers.thats if ofcourse if the chapter is not boring like the past two weeks.
> if its exciting than we'll have earlier spoilers.(im almost sure about this)


This was typical explanation arc - and it without any doubt is over (thank god). So this week going to be exiting, atleast in figuring out where events will take place. I think early pics are possible.

Am I the only one who thinks, that this mini arc was worst waste of chapters in whole naruto history? It was just for 5 chapters, yet seems like a year had passed


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 25, 2008)

EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!

What next for the Sauce? Will we see KIsame?  Omg imagine the possibilities!


----------



## zuul (May 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> This was typical explanation arc - and it without any doubt is over (thank god). So this week going to be exiting, atleast in figuring out where events will take place. I think early pics are possible.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks, that this mini arc was worst waste of chapters in whole naruto history? It was just for 5 chapters, yet seems like a year had passed



No, the immortal arc was.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2008)

zuul said:


> No, the immortal arc was.


immortal >>>> this. There were in woods


----------



## Yakkai (May 25, 2008)

Juubi said:


> The next chapter will most likely heavily focus on Naruto and the gang (finally).



I predict it will almost exclusively focus on the Sauce. I'd rather it didn't but we have to face reality that this is the Uchiha Chronicles in all but name.


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> This was typical explanation arc - and it without any doubt is over (thank god). So this week going to be exiting, atleast in figuring out where events will take place. I think early pics are possible.
> 
> *Am I the only one who thinks, that this mini arc was worst waste of chapters in whole naruto history? It was just for 5 chapters, yet seems like a year had passed*



almost anyone thinks

just after the fight there were at least 2 completelly filler chapters... adding up the fact the most of the others have at least 3 pages also filler, there wre at least 3 chapters wasted. we could now be already into kakashi and sakura (standing by what kishi said), hebi and some more stuff on naruto (jiraiya, toads etc)

I guess when the times comes for naruto to know about jiraiya we will have more wasted chapters, I hope not (with wasted panels just like the last chapters)


----------



## vered (May 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> This was typical explanation arc - and it without any doubt is over (thank god). So this week going to be exiting, atleast in figuring out where events will take place. I think early pics are possible.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks, that this mini arc was worst waste of chapters in whole naruto history? It was just for 5 chapters, yet seems like a year had passed



well it wasnt the worst,but not the best thats for sure.i also expect early pics.
its supposed to be the start of a new arc.almost certain that naruto will appear,becuase he may fianlly get the news.pein appearing whould be nice also.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (May 25, 2008)

i'd like to see suigetsu 
and karin and juugo dead 

maybe a suigetsu / konoho encounter?!
and sasuke could possibly show up somewhere in the middle.
of course kisame would be dead by this point.



of course, that's just what i would like 
but i can see karin and juugo dying sometime soon. i mean, they're the biggest filler characters since well...
suigetsu at least has a cause, or a reason to be out travelling...finding people...whatever they're doing. he wants to collect swords. but juugo just wants to 'test sasuke's strength.' how gay. and karin is just a maaajor fan girl whore type. they'll die soon, and suigetsu will stay in the series.


----------



## GAR Kamina (May 25, 2008)

is it a translation mistake b/c i remember itachi was refering to himself as the one who will be the greatest uchiha and surpass madara in chapter 386.

yes, right there.


----------



## Petzie (May 25, 2008)

I must say, there's one thing that no-one is ever going to forget about this arc.

Sasuke's evolution into a drug addict.










*Spoiler*: _Phase #9_ 








The many faces of Sauce


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> So do I - and I think all of us. Last time I was exited, when Madara brought Sauce to that cave for the very first time, and ridiculous Uchiha battle truly ended... but boy, I got no idea back then



Last time i did was when i saw this one:
here

And previously:
here


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> is it a translation mistake b/c i remember itachi was refering to himself as the one who will be the greatest uchiha and surpass madara in chapter 386.
> 
> yes, right there.


Yes - those Sleepy Scans or whatever got horrible translator. I doubt he even know japanese that well. Nothing from their scans should ever be used for debating or provening. It's better to use Carlos Net's trans - good and accurate translation.

On the other day's note - would be nice to see Suigetsu and Kisame sitting and playing chess.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 25, 2008)

Oh, plz people we all know that Kishi loves the Uchihas, Sasuke will think Madar is lieing, attack him and discover the advantages of the eternal mangeyoku and will kill Mdara with a crazy genjutsu!


----------



## Hatake Riku (May 25, 2008)

Why kishi didnt just leave 2 panels of sasuge and the uchihas and the rest of the chapters on Shodaime vs Madara....go back to that panel plz and finish it up. But i predict more uchitard madness


----------



## Omega068 (May 25, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> Oh, plz people we all know that Kishi loves the Uchihas, Sasuke will think Madar is lieing, attack him and discover the advantages of the eternal mangeyoku and will kill Mdara with a crazy genjutsu!



Ah, but they are both Uchiha!  He could have Sasuke win or a draw and still be proving his point as long as the fight is crazy enough.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 25, 2008)

I pray that we do not get anyore Sasuke "O" faces


----------



## Petzie (May 25, 2008)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I pray that we do not get anyore Sasuke "O" faces



[Eclipse] Fate-stay night - Curtain Raiser (h264)


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 25, 2008)

Petzie said:


> [Eclipse] Fate-stay night - Curtain Raiser (h264)



I do believe numbers 6, 7, and 8 say it all lol


----------



## Saint Itachi (May 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness... look at what you did to poor Sasuke! 
I'm starting to think it's a good thing Itachi is dead... or else you might have butchered him too. 

...Don't get any ideas now.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> On the other day's note - would be nice to see Suigetsu and Kisame sitting and playing chess.


I want to know what happened between Hebi and Kisame during the Uchiha fight, but I don' think that we will get this information until the minimum of chapter 403.

I'm guessing that _if_ they have a fight, it will be shown.


----------



## Nuzents (May 25, 2008)

i predict that Naruto will be in this chapter...believe it


----------



## Euraj (May 25, 2008)

Perhaps we can finally see what Team Snake is up to.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2008)

I wonder why does people want to see Sasuke getting MS.

If he does,he'll be blind in the future. And it's cure requires taking the eyes of someone.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 25, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> I wonder why does people want to see Sasuke getting MS.
> 
> If he does,he'll be blind in the future. And it's cure requires taking the eyes of someone.



This is, of course, assuming that Sasuke obtains the Mangekyou Sharingan through the normal method and assuming that the normal risks apply to him as well. At this point it is questionable whether he will obtain his own Mangkeyou Sharingan, if he has Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan, or if Sasuke has only obtained the Doujutsu.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2008)

It's also not safe to say he got any MS at all. It seems to be a one shot trap.


----------



## Ishi (May 25, 2008)

I wonder if the whole staring-into-the-ocean, standing-on-a-rock scene is symbolic or forshadow-y or whatever the crap. 
I hope it's not. What would suck is if it's just a preview or symbolism type thing, and we're not even out of the freaking cave yet. 
THEE CAAAVE MUST DIE.  FWAAARGH.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 25, 2008)

pebbled said:


> I wonder if the whole staring-into-the-ocean, standing-on-a-rock scene is symbolic or forshadow-y or whatever the crap.
> I hope it's not. What would suck is if it's just a preview or symbolism type thing, and we're not even out of the freaking cave yet.
> THEE CAAAVE MUST DIE.  FWAAARGH.



First off, welcome!

The ocean scene, to me, appeared to symbolize calmness and reflection, possibly washing away past sins or past thoughts. It sems to symbolize a new. And for the fact, it seems like Sasuke is out of the cave.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> I wonder why does people want to see Sasuke getting MS.
> 
> If he does,he'll be blind in the future. And it's cure requires taking the eyes of someone.



deep inside you know why 



hey, i was thinking about, perhaps sasuke will say his last words to itachi's body and make a promise...something like that, so we will know his new goal and itachi will have a decent end at the same time


----------



## Belbwadous (May 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


>



loll Nice picture.


----------



## vered (May 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> deep inside you know why
> 
> 
> 
> hey, i was thinking about, perhaps sasuke will say his last words to itachi's body and make a promise...something like that, so we will know his new goal and itachi will have a decent end at the same time



yea.this chapter might still be sasuke centered but we will see his resolve.
it might be dramatic.
though i also want to see the frogs and the news get to naruto.


----------



## Major (May 26, 2008)

vered said:


> yea.this chapter might still be sasuke centered but we will see his resolve.
> it might be dramatic.
> though i also want to see the frogs and the news get to naruto.


 It's about time the frogs get some screentime, but it'll only be Sasuke.  I just hope this chapter is free from chapter 398 - 401 flashback.  

It'd suck if I had to go through it all again. X3


----------



## kentkun (May 26, 2008)

I predict more Sasuke Angst & no Kisame


----------



## Fay (May 26, 2008)

I think Sasuke will start dating the Ninja cat girl.


----------



## sasuke is a bitch (May 26, 2008)

Burning_Dragon said:


> That would be Hi-larious, except all the sasuke fans would kill Kishimoto



sasuke is a lil bitch who cudve gotten his arse whipd by itachi WITH A DISEASE

lee and gai fucking pwn all jsut to let you guys know


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 26, 2008)

Waiting for early spoilaz


----------



## Major (May 26, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think Sasuke will start dating the Ninja cat girl.


 Even that will be more exciting the last few chapters.


----------



## sasuke is a bitch (May 26, 2008)

Burning_Dragon said:


> That would be Hi-larious, except all the sasuke fans would kill Kishimoto



that woudnt b hilarious itd b GREAT, and the sasuke fans can so choke on one


----------



## zuul (May 26, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think Sasuke will start dating the Ninja cat girl.



Don't you think it's a little too early to pair the Sauce ?

He has still to choose his camp and to kick some ass. 

I want to see Hebi or some root development.


----------



## Vermillionage (May 26, 2008)

ok...Sasuke standing on rocks..watching the ocean roll in...

"Last words"....I think he will _not _talk to Itachi's corpse like Jeanne suggested...

I think he will just decide on what to do next, there...at the seaside...watching the waves...thinking about Madaras words...about Itachi...and the clan..and Konoha...

and no, Sasuke will *probably not* commit suicide.....lol
_though I can see some people getting really excited about it^^
..haha...you'd wish.._

Let's see what he'll say...
So much for nearly half a year of Sasuke (and ITACHIIiii )based plot^^(YEAH,thanks Kishi that was amazing^^)

and then I can'T wait to see Naruto...recieving the Jiraiya news
Poor boy..---


----------



## T.D.A (May 26, 2008)

i hope the chapter explains why sasuke is in a beach.


----------



## Incubus (May 26, 2008)

I honestly predict nothing exciting.


----------



## T.D.A (May 26, 2008)

hopefully the last words are to do with jiraiya's death.


----------



## Vermillionage (May 26, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> hopefully the last words are to do with jiraiya's death.



hmm, interesting..Im so busy thinking about Sasuke's decision, that it didn't even came to my mind, that it as well may be...Jiraiya's last words....


----------



## Orobuto (May 26, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> i hope the chapter explains why sasuke is in a beach.



Reviving his clan 


... a beach :amazed, nevermind


----------



## Incubus (May 26, 2008)

Orobuto said:


> Reviving his clan



Alone?


----------



## Vermillionage (May 26, 2008)

well....

Reviving his clan....

I hope he knows what he's doing^^-----


----------



## vered (May 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Waiting for early spoilaz



you can keep waiting.
no fake spoilers till now.


----------



## Binary (May 26, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Alone?





Moar Binary Fission?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 26, 2008)

I'll be very disappointed if i don't get some Sauce this week.


----------



## uchiha__avenger (May 26, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'll be very disappointed if i don't get some Sauce this week.


i think i'll puke if i see sasuke this week..


----------



## vered (May 26, 2008)

*first fake:*

そして十吾が暴走しかけたところで 
サスケが突然登場 

重吾「ぐあああ」  
サスケ「落ち着け重吾」 

重吾落ち着く 

木の葉「！！　サスケ　！？」 
蛇「！！　サスケ　！？」  

蛇「サスケどこいってたんだよ！」 
「イタチはどうなった？」 "

サスケ「死んだ‥、俺が殺した‥」 , 
木の葉・蛇「！！！」 

ナルト「サスケ‥」 
さくら「サスケ君‥」 

ナルト「サスケ‥、俺達と一緒に木の葉に戻るってばよ‥」

サスケ「‥、良いだろう、俺も木の葉には用がある」 

木の葉「！！！！」 蛇「！！！！」 


次回急展開　「サスケの帰還」


----------



## Major (May 26, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'll be very disappointed if i don't get some Sauce this week.


 Unfortunately I think you'll have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Sasuke (May 26, 2008)

Well I think Sasuke will be back this week but only for a few pages.


----------



## Major (May 26, 2008)

vered said:


> *first fake:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Yeah, definitely fake.  Something about Hebi and Konoha, I couldn't really figure a lot of it out, only enough to know that it sounds like a bunch of balony anyways.


----------



## Vermillionage (May 26, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Well I think Sasuke will be back this week but only for a few pages.



yes

I would like a few bonus pages of Sasuke* every* week^^...
like:"..meanwhile  at Sasuke's"


----------



## silvr (May 26, 2008)

Probably this chapter will tie up the loose knots in the volume, showing the closure on the Hebi vs Kisame! Probably showing team konoha returning home and sasuke choosing his future. Though its a little too much for 18 pages! :]


----------



## Binary (May 26, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'll be very disappointed if i don't get some Sauce this week.



We all need Sauce Bateman, but it's how we get the sauce that matters most...


----------



## forkandspoon (May 26, 2008)

Seriously wtf happened at the end of the last chapter? Suddenly Sasuke is starring at the ocean? Where the hell is team snake, Kisame, and team Konoha? This is probably the dumbest thing thats ever happened in any manga.


----------



## bearzerger (May 26, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> Seriously wtf happened at the end of the last chapter? Suddenly Sasuke is starring at the ocean? Where the hell is team snake, Kisame, and team Konoha? This is probably the dumbest thing thats ever happened in any manga.



No, this still doesn't even come close to Naruto's encounter with Kabutomaru. That was the most retarded thing ever.


----------



## limatt (May 26, 2008)

i'm hopeing for no uchihas this week they have had their time


----------



## Marsala (May 26, 2008)

The preview was "Last Words", right? That's probably referring to Itachi's mysterious unheard last words. They must be either "Don't kill Naruto" or "Kill Naruto". You can make a case for Itachi saying either one.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 26, 2008)

Marsala said:


> The preview was "Last Words", right? That's probably referring to Itachi's mysterious unheard last words. They must be either "Don't kill Naruto" or "Kill Naruto". You can make a case for Itachi saying either one.



Yes, the preview was "Last Words," Marsala.  The sentence preceding this chapter title also seems to suggest that it invovles the Uchihas as opposed to Jiraiya's last words or something else to that affect.

In my opinion it may cover Itachi's muted line, Madara and Sasuke's last words, or another conversation concerning the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (May 26, 2008)

The outcome of Kisames fight .


----------



## Hiroshi (May 26, 2008)

SSj2 Gaara sasuke Narutohan said:


> The outcome of Kisames fight .



Assuming, of course, that they had a battle during that time. It's very probable, but there is that slight possibility that they did not have a battle.


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> Seriously wtf happened at the end of the last chapter? Suddenly Sasuke is starring at the ocean? Where the hell is team snake, Kisame, and team Konoha? This is probably the dumbest thing thats ever happened in any manga.



It seems that in the next chapter, Sasuke may encounter Hebi. The mission that he gathered them together to help him with is finally done. The beach was supposed to create a sense of new beginnings for Sasuke and create a  sense of peace now that he no logner suffers from the desire for vengeance.

It's questionable whether or not if Team Konoha will continue to persue Sasuke. The last panel showing them, the panel displaying Naruto's fustration after hearing Sasuke was gone, implies that they gave up.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 26, 2008)

Marsala said:


> The preview was "Last Words", right? That's probably referring to Itachi's mysterious unheard last words. They must be either "Don't kill Naruto" or "Kill Naruto". You can make a case for Itachi saying either one.


That doesn't make any sense! IMO, as I once(during that week) said, Itachi said what he used to say to Sasuke when he was younger while touching his forehead.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2008)

Last Words means jirayas last words


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 26, 2008)

Yay, first fake 



vered said:


> *first fake:*
> 
> そして十吾が暴走しかけたところで
> サスケが突然登場
> ...


Hebi and Konoha runs on each other
Sasuke suddenly appears
Juugo : "Guaaaah"
Sasuke: "relax, Juugo"

Juugo settles down

Konoha: "!! Sasuke?!"
Hebi: "!! Sasuke?!"

Hebi: "Sasuke, where were you?", "What happened to Itachi"

Sasuke: "He's dead... I killed him"

Konoha and Hebi: "!!!"

Naruto: "Sasuke..."
Sakura: "Sasuke-kun..."

Naruto: "Sasuke... we return to Konoha together"
Sasuke: "That's fine, I've got some business in there"

Konoha: "!!!!" Hebi: "!!!!"

Next time "Sasuke's return"


----------



## vered (May 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Hatifnatten said:


> Yay, first fake
> 
> 
> Hebi and Konoha runs on each other
> ...






obviously fake.it cant be that simple.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2008)

that spoiler was priceless


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 26, 2008)

I doubt it's even fake spoiler - just a joke "prediction".
Ten thousand exclamation signs speak for themselves


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2008)

yep, lol



hey, i want itachi's body to have a decent end TT, sasuke needs to say his last goodbye to itachi...even if he is dead  necroyaoicest


----------



## Petzie (May 26, 2008)

And so the Prediction Thread regulars gather again 

I'm hoping for early spoilers this week :[


----------



## Koori (May 26, 2008)

Lol@ that spoiler. The typical "Return with us and nothing happened"


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2008)

this spoiler is for the lulz 


petzie, see the sexy sasuke in my av *nosebleed*


----------



## Hi Im God (May 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> this spoiler is for the lulz
> 
> 
> petzie, see the sexy sasuke in my av *nosebleed*



That sig is great it reminds me of Gai and Lee hugging while waves crash.

Infact it's probably done that way for a reason.


----------



## Nuzents (May 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yay, first fake
> 
> 
> Hebi and Konoha runs on each other
> ...



LMAO, if that happened, that would be hilarious, Sasuke returns to Konoha and waits for his chance to kill Danzou, i'm sure Tsunade wouldn't care.


----------



## Sasuke (May 26, 2008)

I want to see Kisame's beautiful blue face again


----------



## Jesus (May 26, 2008)

this 'spoiler' is just as fake as my step-mother's boobs 



I'm expecting Naruto this week. and Kisame maybe. or Pain. or the frog's message to Tsunade 

god, Kishi left so much stuff waiting that is long past-due


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2008)

I wonder what will happen when we finally see Hebi again. The battle should either be nearly over or just about done.


----------



## Si Style (May 26, 2008)

It's gonna be fun because this chapter has a choice of directions


----------



## Petzie (May 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> this spoiler is for the lulz
> 
> 
> petzie, see the sexy sasuke in my av *nosebleed*


It's awesome 



Raiden said:


> I wonder what will happen when we finally see Hebi again. The battle should either be nearly over or just about done.


We'll probably just see the end of it, where Kisame is using Hebi's bodies as surfboards at the top of his tsunami.



Si Style said:


> It's gonna be fun because this chapter has a choice of directions


Ah, the joys of leaving a cave.


----------



## Jesus (May 26, 2008)

although your sig is great, Jeanne, it cannot beat Amaretti's set


----------



## Nuzents (May 26, 2008)

I been waiting to see Naruto reaction to Jiraiya death since Decemeber....DECEMBER, its almost half a year now.  Kishi, you need to get the frogs over there or Team Konoha back to Konoha


----------



## Petzie (May 26, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> I been waiting to see Naruto reaction to Jiraiya death since Decemeber....DECEMBER, its almost half a year now.  Kishi, you need to get the frogs over there or Team Konoha back to Konoha



It's been exactly six months since we last saw Fish Man. D:
Illogical.

That fight began *half a year ago*!
Many things can happen in half a year! D:


----------



## Si Style (May 26, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Ah, the joys of leaving a cave.




They're my everything


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 26, 2008)

You know - a year ago Sasuke killed Oro


----------



## Nuzents (May 26, 2008)

Petzie said:


> It's been exactly six months since we last saw Fish Man. D:
> Illogical.
> 
> That fight began *half a year ago*!
> Many things can happen in half a year! D:



well, 383 came out near christmas, so yeah it been 6 months now.  The only thing that happened over that span is that my patience is getting worse...   I want to see Naruto reaction


----------



## Fay (May 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yay, first fake
> 
> 
> Hebi and Konoha runs on each other
> ...





I don't know if I'm going to laugh or cry if this spoiler is true.


----------



## Kal (May 26, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> I been waiting to see Naruto reaction to Jiraiya death since Decemeber....DECEMBER, its almost half a year now.  Kishi, you need to get the frogs over there or Team Konoha back to Konoha



Can't you imagine that in your head? 

Shock/crying/anger.


----------



## The Sentry (May 26, 2008)

lol fake spoilers


----------



## Nuzents (May 26, 2008)

Kal said:


> Can't you imagine that in your head?
> 
> Shock/crying/anger.



its not the same.  I want to see what Naruto is going to do.  Is it going to be old Naruto wanting to straight charge in after Pein or will he realize that someone strong enough to defeat Jiraiya is going to take some training to defeat...  So much more I could say, but only Kishi mind will satisfy me, i don't want some fan fic


----------



## bearzerger (May 26, 2008)

Raiden said:


> I wonder what will happen when we finally see Hebi again. The battle should either be nearly over or just about done.



The battle has been overfor quite some time with otherwise Konoha would have stumbled across them long since. Sasuke has been knocked out for who knows how many hours and that doesn't even consider the time it took him to get to the sea.


----------



## newbies13 (May 26, 2008)

*Chapter 402 : Believe IT!*

Next chaper will be sasukes reaction to this all, and the next step... That being the real reason madara is telling sasuke all of this, clearly itachi didn't want sasuke near madara... And the silver tongue is about to be put to work, I think you will see madara using the hate for the village and what it did to the uchiha clan, his brother and sasuke himself.  As told by madara any way, and you will see an opportunity for sasuke to join the cause.  

The decision will probably be a cliffhanger, and the story will switch back to naruto and the coming of the frog jirahya sent.  Which will lead us into some more naruto history and the true purpose of his powers with the kubi.  Get ready to see naruto training, like he has never trained before and finally some more growing up.  We are seeing glimpses of it, but on the whole naruto is still an idiot and I think we will start to see the next phase of naruto very soon. 

Every other character is growing by leaps and bounds and there are a number of story elements you will start to see coming full circle very shortly.


----------



## Petzie (May 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> You know - a year ago Sasuke killed Oro



I know - it still seems so strange. xD I remember those chapters coming out and it still seems like... really recent.

Can't believe we've had Suigetsu, Karen, and Juugo for over a year too.
They still feel like new characters.


----------



## zaphood (May 26, 2008)

newbies13 said:


> Next chaper will be sasukes reaction to this all



have we not already had about a month of sasuke making retarded 'wtf' and '.......' and 'u lie!' faces

had quite enuf of panels detailing sasuke's reaction to anything.


----------



## Jesus (May 26, 2008)

Petzie said:


> I know - it still seems so strange. xD I remember those chapters coming out and it still seems like... really recent.
> 
> Can't believe we've had Suigetsu, Karen, and Juugo for over a year too.
> They still feel like new characters.


that probably would be different if Kishi had given them something to do 


can't believe we had a year without Naruto  it is a good thing we got Pain's introduction, or I doubt I would have survived it.


----------



## Petzie (May 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> that probably would be different if Kishi had given them something to do
> 
> 
> can't believe we had a year without Naruto  it is a good thing we got Pain's introduction, or I doubt I would have survived it.



Lol yeah, Sasuke has officially been the main character for a year.
Looks like that won't be lasting for much longer though.


----------



## julias.skeezer (May 26, 2008)

The beach - this is the edge of the sea that kisame created to fight team hebi.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (May 26, 2008)

Sasuke will call of team Hebi and travel to konoha with Naruto an Yamato-wood.


----------



## Sasufag (May 26, 2008)

Moderatos will close this....But final word is my so i hope we see Naruto on next chapter i am quite boored in this Uchiha blablablaaa blaablaaa i wanna see when Naruto will get message that Jiraya is dead.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (May 26, 2008)

I think Sasuke will like a make-up kiss from Naruto


----------



## Turrin (May 26, 2008)

I predict Sasuke re-uniting with Team Hebi and showing of Itachi's MS to Kisame to get him to back down. The Team Konoha will return home to report to Tsunade only to be intercepted by the Elder Toads who tell them everything. Then Naruto runs off to the hidden rain and the chapter ends with Pain waiting for him somewhere between hidden rain and the fire country


----------



## Ashiya (May 26, 2008)

ArAshI-sensei said:


> I think Sasuke will like a make-up kiss from Naruto



  Arashi-senpai  Interesting prediction, but thread needs to be moved.


----------



## T.D.A (May 26, 2008)

right now naruto is nowhere near ready to fight pein.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2008)

ArAshI-sensei said:


> I think Sasuke will like a make-up kiss from Naruto





I CANT WAIT 


yay? the prediction thread went to library o.O?


----------



## Cindy (May 26, 2008)

Sasuke's got the funky looking Uchiha collar again, so I'm going to assume for now that he's wearing it in honor of the Uchiha. (So I don't think he fully believe's Madara's story)

I predict most of the chapter dedicated to Sasuke reflecting over Madara's story and having even more flashbacks with Itachi. While it happened during the story, there's always room for jello flashbacks. Then the last few pages will be a scene switch to either Team Konoha or Team Hebi.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 26, 2008)

julias.skeezer said:


> The beach - this is the edge of the sea that kisame created to fight team hebi.



He's looking out at the grave of his old team.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 26, 2008)

This monday brought nothing 

Something better surf up tomorrow - I mean I'm actually eager to see what's next, I'm exited for the first time in half a year or so


----------



## julias.skeezer (May 26, 2008)

ironblade_x1 said:


> He's looking out at the grave of his old team.



I'd  believe it.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 26, 2008)

I predict Itachi's last words.

OMG CRAI


----------



## Jesus (May 26, 2008)

tristechan said:


> I predict Itachi's last words.
> 
> OMG CRAI



"Don't kill Naruto"

or is it the contrary? 


I am also hoping for a certain frog carrying Jiraiya's words...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 26, 2008)

tristechan said:


> I predict Itachi's last words.
> 
> OMG CRAI



" I can't believe it's not butter"


----------



## Perseverance (May 26, 2008)

I'd be disappointed if it showed us nothing other than Madara and Sasuke talking again. Getting so boring... Hope it wraps up and then it shows something about someone else for once.


----------



## Kal (May 26, 2008)

How can it show Madara & Sasuke talking again if they have just left each other? Jeeze follow the chapter. 

lulz is ".'facepalm" hosted on photobucket?


----------



## Bonds (May 26, 2008)

I predict we see Naruto cry...again.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I predict we see Naruto cry...again.



oooooooooooooh burn son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2008)

itachi's last words to sasuke was "bang all the chicks"


itachi wanted sasuke to rebuild the clan


----------



## Holy_James (May 26, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> We have no idea where Madara warped him off too.  With his Space-time he could be anywhere.   But since Sasuke doesn't have that capability, it's safe to assume either Madara took him to a hideout near the Ocean, or along a large Lake.



Sasuke summoned Manda, mind controlled him with his Sharingan, then Space-Time Warped out of existence after Deidara blew himself up, all of this in less than 1.5 seconds WHILE out of Chakra. He has this ability....


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 26, 2008)

Holy_James said:


> Sasuke summoned Manda, mind controlled him with his Sharingan, then Space-Time Warped out of existence after Deidara blew himself up, all of this in less than 1.5 seconds WHILE out of Chakra. He has this ability....



Yeah he wasn't out of chakra. Everything else is a bit suspect but not the chakra thing.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 26, 2008)

Doesn't look like it. Just checked the spoiler thread on 2ch and i didn't find anything.

Edit: There's an odd spoiler about Sasuke returning to Konoha. It involves Madara telepathically communicating with someone (Danzou?)


----------



## Kal (May 26, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Doesn't look like it. Just checked the spoiler thread on 2ch and i didn't find anything.
> 
> Edit: There's an odd spoiler about Sasuke returning to Konoha. It involves Madara telepathically communicating with someone (Danzou?)



Madara must be warning Danzou of Sasuke's arrival. 

Danzou de Gonzo.


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 26, 2008)

unless doku really came back, it doesn't look like we're having early spoilers this week either...

i guess this chapter is going to show all fronts, like 380, what you think?


----------



## Perseverance (May 26, 2008)

Kal said:


> How can it show Madara & Sasuke talking again if they have just left each other? Jeeze follow the chapter.
> 
> lulz is ".'facepalm" hosted on photobucket?



Oh ya... it's gonna get interesting finally.

Lol you use that pic so many times today, or i seen that pic so many times.


----------



## Bonds (May 26, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> oooooooooooooh burn son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey, it's true. Everyone wants it to switch back to Naruto but what's he gonna do? Cry...that's just the way the stories going at the moment.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 26, 2008)

Lame last word jokes aside, I'm thinking about words that go with Itachi's smile and Sasuke's shock/surprise ("?!") reaction. The words have to seem random and out of place, given their very personal, Uchiha-centric battle. Like, "I see why you couldn't kill Naruto" or "your friend Naruto is an interesting guy."

But what I'm hoping is that the preview is referring to Jiraiya.

Or the chapter could feature both.


----------



## Obrysii (May 26, 2008)

Itachi's last words probably are, "forgive me, Sasuke."


----------



## bearzerger (May 26, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yeah he wasn't out of chakra. Everything else is a bit suspect but not the chakra thing.



The out of chakra thing is completely idiotic anyways. Kishi has never followed his own statements regarding chakra capacity, so we shouldn't either. Especially in part 2 where everyone has apparently ten times as much chakra as they did in part 1.


----------



## Mini3D (May 26, 2008)

Itachi's last words were "Rez plz"

Joking aside I think the next chapter might be around Itachi's last words maybe corroberating what Madara has said or contradicting it.  Then a jump to J-man's last words to Tsunade.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Hey, it's true. Everyone wants it to switch back to Naruto but what's he gonna do? Cry...that's just the way the stories going at the moment.



If he does,it will be for Jiraiya. I also wanna know what will he decide now. In the previous mission,his answer was "we aren't going to give up!".
What will it be now that the third attempt failed? I'm sure it's gonna be different now. This time,the mission failed and he didn't sob or say a single word,he was just standing there. Something changed.


----------



## Bandit (May 26, 2008)

I miss Kisame


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2008)

ppl are predicting too much itachi and jiraya...


perhaps the last words thing is actually from sasuke


----------



## Bandit (May 26, 2008)

After seeing that Jeanne, I did think of something. It would be kinda cool if Sasuke saw Itachi in his reflection in the ocean, and than just smiled and walked away. 
Than we get Kisame


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2008)

> After seeing that Jeanne, I did think of something. It would be kinda cool if Sasuke saw Itachi in his reflection in the ocean, and than just smiled and walked away.



Sasuke: He is not there,it's just my reflection.
Madara: Pay attention...
*Itachi appears in Sasuke's reflection in the ocean*
See? He lives in you!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2008)

ohhh this reflection thing, would really be awesome...but the waves would be a problem

its funny how after the massacre sasuke decided to be one avenger looking to one lake


now that he knows the truth, he is looking to the sea...perhaps it can represent one more opened, better decision, after all, sasuke is free to take the path that he wants now



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Sasuke: He is not there,it's just my reflection.
> Madara: Pay attention...
> *Itachi appears in Sasuke's reflection in the ocean*
> See? He lives in you!



the lion king


----------



## Perseverance (May 26, 2008)

Why would Itachi's last words even give a hint of his true nature. He wouldn't say "Forgive me", it'll more likely be "You defeated me, congrats" or something. Itachi planted amaterasu on Sasuke so that when he saw Madara it would kill him. He obviously didn't want Madara to meet Sasuke, because he knew Madara would tell him the truth.

But I guess i could be wrong.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 26, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Sasuke: He is not there,it's just my reflection.
> Madara: Pay attention...
> *Itachi appears in Sasuke's reflection in the ocean*
> See? He lives in you!



lol.

I hope this actually happens.

"ZOMG!! KISHI COPEEES OFF OF DISNEY?!!!
NARUTO = DALMATION???
ZOMG!! AKATSUKI R TEH DOG CATCHERZ!"

and pein is cruella devil


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 26, 2008)

id love to think this chapter would be divided between sasuke reflecting on those unheard last words of itachi and a bit of action elsewhere.

but kishi has a knack for making a whole chapter revolve around fudge all. i bet he could stretch 17 pages around just itach's final sentance.

 all the other panels would be sasuke's face from 50 different angles, a fish eye lens effect in one of them for the hell of it. and then maybe the sea falls on sasuke. but its actually canon for another powerup. its actually the now deceased kisame's semen that has washed over him and blessed him with all the techniques from the mist ninja.......


----------



## VonDoom (May 26, 2008)

While I'd love to get a scene change, I think we need to find out what Sasuke's new direction is going to be before we can move on.  Sure, Sasuke's reached some new emotional or mental state (what that is, no one knows because Sasuke only thinks in flashbacks), but that doesn't mean squat.  So far as we know there's nothing driving Sasuke anymore.  Kishimoto needs to at least hint at Sasuke's new path.  Is he joining Madara and Akatsuki?  Is there something Itachi left for him to do in his final words?  Does he want to go back to his friends? (  not really, he hasn't thought/flashbacked to anyone other than Itachi since Part 2 started)

This should be the third chapter when the volume is collected and generally Kishimoto changes things up by introducing a new story element or scene change in the 3rd or 4th chapter.  I predict more Sasuke mulling over Itachi, a change to Hebi and Kisame and then we'll be back to the Sauce as he makes up his mind about his plans.


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2008)

At the end of last chapter, did it say something like: final fare wells?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 26, 2008)

... Madara = Rafiki

Anyway, yeah, we aren't going to scene switch right away next chapter, guys. I think we'll get a few more pages of the Sauce.


----------



## Perseverance (May 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> At the end of last chapter, did it say something like: final fare wells?



Chapter 302


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 26, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Sasuke: He is not there,it's just my reflection.
> Madara: Pay attention...
> *Itachi appears in Sasuke's reflection in the ocean*
> See? He lives in you!




Lion King?


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> Link removed



Thanks bro. i'm gunna take a guess and say that the last words are to team konoha.


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (May 26, 2008)

I wonder what direction Sasuke and Madara will split up to, perhaps...
Sasuke goes for remaining Akatsuki..
Pein draws closer to Naruto..
Madara secretly meets with Danzou in Konoha..


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 26, 2008)

I'm curious too, what happened to Madara?

did he just tell sasuke all that stuff and then say 'see ya'?  He's not that dumb!  This is a guy who has lived for about 100 years and has basically seen through everyone so far and got everything he wanted...

...why would he just let sasuke go?  he must know something about sasuke?


----------



## Petzie (May 26, 2008)

VonDoom said:


> So far as we know there's nothing driving Sasuke anymore.  Kishimoto needs to at least hint at Sasuke's new path.



Yeah, right now, TECHNICALLY, the only thing that's still tying Sasuke to the manga at all is the fact Naruto wants to bring him home. It's not even been revealed if he'll go after Danzou. So therefore, Kishi must introduce something. 

Still, I wonder what order Kishi is going to do these in.

1. Sasuke's reaction to Itachi's last words
2. Konoha's reaction to Jiraiya's death
3. Naruto's reaction
4. Konoha/Danzou's reaction to Itachi's death?
5. Frog training?
6. Big Kakashi thing?
7. Big Sakura thing?
8. Something to do with Yamato? (He stayed behind, remember?)
9. Naruto after Pain
10. Sasuke after Danzou
11. Naruto/Sasuke after Madara?
*13. KABUTOMARU?*
12. Naruto kyuubi event (goes KN7+ or it's removed or something)
13. ???
14. Naruto Hokage? 

You know... that pretty much wraps up the story...



JeanneUchiha said:


> ppl are predicting too much itachi and jiraya...
> 
> 
> perhaps the last words thing is actually from sasuke



Emo Sauce!


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (May 26, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Yeah, right now, TECHNICALLY, the only thing that's still tying Sasuke to the manga at all is the fact Naruto wants to bring him home. It's not even been revealed if he'll go after Danzou. So therefore, Kishi must introduce something.
> 
> Still, I wonder what order Kishi is going to do these in.
> 
> ...



You forgot about Kautorochimaru, or whatever people are calling that hybrid of a man and serpent.


----------



## Petzie (May 26, 2008)

Ninjitsu Ninja said:


> You forgot about Kautorochimaru, or whatever people are calling that hybrid of a man and serpent.



Oh crap.
Forgot about him ever since he hopped out of that forest like a small elf with a book then disappeared again.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2008)

> Lion King?



Yup. It would work,since Itachi and Sasuke are almost twins


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 26, 2008)

Sasuke should be in a ripped t-shirt and channeling brando "IIIIIITTTTTTAAAAAAACCCCHHHHIIIIII!!!!!!"


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Sasuke should be in a ripped t-shirt and channeling brando "IIIIIITTTTTTAAAAAAACCCCHHHHIIIIII!!!!!!"


Lol, I swear one of this days I'll draw that scene and see if it can the telegrams next Image.

IIIIIITTTTAAAAACCCHHHHIIII!!!!!!!!
Lol


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 27, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Oh crap.
> Forgot about him ever since he hopped out of that forest like a small elf with a book then disappeared again.



Lol, I wonder where were him now. Well, regardless, just don't forget about what he already mentioned to team Konoha before leaving them in the forest.

her.

Yeah, I'm excited for the next chapter too.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 27, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> now that he knows the truth, he is looking to the sea...perhaps it can represent one more opened, better decision, after all, *sasuke is free to take the path that he wants now*


oh please, that whiney little bitch has been free to choose whatever path he's wanted for his entire life.  he had no FAMILY, friends he more or less didn't acknowledge and a teacher whom he barely respected.  he was free of familial and social obligations from 7 years old and on...he chose his path out the numerous others he could've taken, such as making sakura into a woman by fuckin the hell out of her pink adolescent vajaynus (needed a reason to use the word vajaynus) or even teaming up with naruto to become the most badass crime fighting ninja duo evar.

if anything he should kill himself for fraticide...that piece of shit.

btw JU this isn't really directed towards you, i'm just more or less venting on how much of a selfish douchebag sasuke was/is.


----------



## dlscanlon4 (May 27, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> oh please, that whiney little bitch has been free to choose whatever path he's wanted for his entire life.  he had no FAMILY, friends he more or less didn't acknowledge and a teacher whom he barely respected.  he was free of familial and social obligations from 7 years old and on...he chose his path out the numerous others he could've taken, such as making sakura into a woman by fuckin the hell out of her pink adolescent vajaynus (needed a reason to use the word vajaynus) or even teaming up with naruto to become the most badass crime fighting ninja duo evar.
> 
> if anything he should kill himself for fraticide...that piece of shit.
> 
> btw JU this isn't really directed towards you, i'm just more or less venting on how much of a selfish douchebag sasuke was/is.


You act like Sasuke had it easy, news flash he didn't and basically he made good for what he's done(getting powerful, getting revenge, learning the truth and setting a new course in his life). If Sasuke did any of that, he wouldn't be Sasuke. His life (as he said) is in the past, and for arbirtary reasons, Sasuke sticks to his own principles so he can oblige his own character with the plot. Sasuke was 12 years old retard, and he had nothing but vengence on his mind, what the fuck is a kid going to fuck a another 12 year old for? In his mind, he had no options as he had no choices he had nothing but emptiness, he's human, what your basically describing is a gary stu of a crap character with no flaws. 

He's been written as a anti hero dumbass, like Shadow the Hedgehog and Zero. Your bashing him because he's easily made into a hated character by the fans. Be original for once.

See Sasuke didn't seek out ventures because no one was there for him, he had all his growth from his brother, what makes you think he would have the will power to choose his own path if his brother made him do what he says even after the clan was killed. 

So STFU Sasuke hater, Sasuke's cool because he can use anything to get what he wants.


----------



## Swagger (May 27, 2008)

dlscanlon4 said:


> So STFU Sasuke hater, Sasuke's cool because he can use anything to get what he wants.



I bet he can't use the cursed seal.


----------



## Si Style (May 27, 2008)

Orochimaul said:


> I bet he can't use the cursed seal.



AHAHAHAHAHA!

It's only 8:30 and you've already made my day.


----------



## Rivayir (May 27, 2008)

I predict the last panel of the previous chapter to be either a Genjutsu from Madara or a dream of Sasuke.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2008)

Orochimaul said:


> I bet he can't use the cursed seal.



no more excessive chidoris, at least he got MS


----------



## Major (May 27, 2008)

No new / fake spoilers?  

Damn, I was hoping for a little something to get my day started.  Ah well...


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

I predict Sasuke will have a flashback of himself in the cave with Madara.


----------



## Major (May 27, 2008)

A predict a scene with Naruto crying... and Sasuke staring out onto the ocean.  












Chapter end.


----------



## Syntaxis (May 27, 2008)

Chapter 402 prediction

Sasuke's new beginning. Trained for this purpose. What will he do?

Someone: "Sasukeeeeeeee!!"
Sasuke: ".."
Someone: "Yooo! Sasuke-kun!"
* Sasuke is bumped over. It's Karin.
Karin: "You are alright! Did you use another space-time jutsu? You were suddenly gone.. you were hard to fi.."
Sasuke: "Please.."
Suigetsu: "Told you he wasn't interested in ya."
* Suigetsu is wearing Kisame's sword, Samehada
Sasuke: "..Karin, let go of me."
Karin: "!! Y.. Yes!"
Jyuugo: "What happened?"
Sasuke: "I killed him and I was wrong to do so."
Karin: "What do you mean?"
Sasuke: "Itachi was not responsible for.. it."
Suigetsu: "..."
Sasuke: "We have a new mission."

-- switch to Naruto --

* Team Kakashi & co. are standing in front of Tsunade.
Tsunade: "Failed.. again.. I see.."
Kakashi: "There is more to it. We need to speak alone."
Tsunade: "Yes. But first I have a sad announcement to make."
Tsunade: "Jiraiya has died."
Everyone: "!!"
* Naruto stares blankly in front of himself
Tsunade: "And.. elder Ma frog brought me the body of the killer."
Kakashi: "A draw?"
Tsunade: "Not quite.. he left notes with elder Pa frog. The killer posesses the Rinnegan. The killer has at least 6 bodies left."
Kakashi: "Then.."
Tsunade: "It's not important.. what's more important is that Naruto is being targeted by this person, and if Jiraiya couldn't stop him.."
Naruto: "I can."

-- Switch to Pein --

* Pein is jumping through a dense forest, deer walk in the background. He stops. He's looking over the town of Konoha.

-- Three last panels of the chapter --

Naruto: "I will kill him even if it costs me my life."
Sasuke: "Our mission is to protect a certain person."
Pein: "Uzumaki Naruto.. the last Jinchuuriki."


----------



## Aphrodite (May 27, 2008)

Last chapter was pretty cool and even though i love Sasuke i am hoping the next chapter will focus on other people. Although its last words so more and likely its going to be more of Itachi's last words to Sasuke maybe. Although that can't last the whole chapter so maybe we can see some of naruto and co also.


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

The Major said:


> A predict a scene with Naruto crying... and Sasuke staring out onto the *ocean*.
> 
> .




What ocean?  wasn't that Kisame's  jutsu?


----------



## Sollet (May 27, 2008)

Well I am hoping for some Kisame VS Suigetsu now!


----------



## vered (May 27, 2008)

no spoilers or fake ones yet.


----------



## Si Style (May 27, 2008)

Syntaxis said:


> Chapter 402 prediction
> 
> Sasuke's new beginning. Trained for this purpose. What will he do?
> 
> ...



Heeeeeey, not bad.
The end is very classy.

You mentioned deer walking in the background...where you going to make a Hidan reference?


----------



## Major (May 27, 2008)

piccun said:


> What ocean?  wasn't that Kisame's  jutsu?


 Ok so I see Sasuke staring over a dead Kisame.


----------



## Konoha (May 27, 2008)

if this spoiler comfirmed then kishi would kick some ass !!


----------



## Sesha (May 27, 2008)

Syntaxis said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 402 prediction_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting prediction, but you can bet your rep bar that the revelation of Jiraiya's death will cover at least 2 chapters. Most likely 3.
Oh, and Kishimoto would be smart to hire security personnel if he kills Kisame off-screen.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 27, 2008)

Mini3D said:


> Itachi's last words were "Rez plz"
> 
> Joking aside I think the next chapter might be around Itachi's last words maybe corroberating what Madara has said or contradicting it.  Then a jump to J-man's last words to Tsunade.



hehe World of Warcraft player  shame Sasuke was not priest


----------



## DeLarge (May 27, 2008)

Sesha said:


> Interesting prediction, but you can bet your rep bar that the revelation of Jiraiya's death will cover at least 2 chapters. Most likely 3.
> Oh, and Kishimoto would be smart to hire security personnel if he kills Kisame off-screen.



No he wouldn't...actually Kisame is not popular in Japan


----------



## Binary (May 27, 2008)

Chapter 402

Naruto : *crying*
Sakura : *crying*
Kakashi : *crying*
Yamamoto : *crying*
Sai : *looking at dicks*
Sasuke : *crying*
Aizen : *crying*

-- End of Chapter --


----------



## InfIchi (May 27, 2008)

Karasu said:


> Chapter 402
> 
> Naruto : *crying*
> Sakura : *crying*
> ...



Aizen don't cry


----------



## Sesha (May 27, 2008)

For the first time in a long while I wonder what's going to happen. Strange feeling, really.
We'll probably see some more pages of Sasuke staring blankly at the sea at the beginning of the chapter, then we'll probably switch to Team Battletoads for more generic forest action, and some more crying and bearing from a frustrated Naruto.



csipa said:


> No he wouldn't...actually Kisame is not popular in Japan


----------



## Syntaxis (May 27, 2008)

Si Style said:


> Heeeeeey, not bad.
> The end is very classy.
> 
> You mentioned deer walking in the background...where you going to make a Hidan reference?


Mostly just to indicate he was nearing Konoha at an incredible speed 



Sesha said:


> Interesting prediction, but you can bet your rep bar that the revelation of Jiraiya's death will cover at least 2 chapters. Most likely 3.


I considered that. But what more is there to tell? Jiraiya's body is presumably lost in the "swamp of the underworld", one of Pein's bodies will be examined by Tsunade, who will conclude it has in fact the Rinnegan. And the frogs will give information that we already know.

The only "mystery" in that storyline is Pa frog's markings that Jiraiya left. Which is probably a huge downer, so I ignored it.



Sesha said:


> Oh, and Kishimoto would be smart to hire security personnel if he kills Kisame off-screen.


If I were Kishimoto I wouldn't bother with the fight. It throws off the logical flow of events. What I would do, is this..

As team Hebi moves back, Sasuke casually inquires about Suigetsu's new sword. Suigetsu, modest as he is, will remark that he simply took it from Kisame. Karin and Jyuugo act silent and obedient. Sasuke notices this. As they take a stop, a scenery in front of them shows a huge valley, completely filled with a massive body of water.

Sasuke: "Wasn't there a city here?"
Suigetsu: "Yeah.. about that.. I hope you didn't grow too fond of that cat lady.."


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 27, 2008)

we won't be seeing sasuke for a while now


----------



## Leptirica (May 27, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> we won't be seeing sasuke for a while now



Yeah, I think so, too.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> we won't be seeing sasuke for a while now


In a year of Sasuke?


----------



## arjen1984 (May 27, 2008)

Kishi would do a part of the year for sasuke. He will also spend a lot of time on kakashi and sakura


----------



## Major (May 27, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> we won't be seeing sasuke for a while now


 If only I could believe you


----------



## Nuzents (May 27, 2008)

Syntaxis said:


> I considered that. But what more is there to tell? Jiraiya's body is presumably lost in the "swamp of the underworld", one of Pein's bodies will be examined by Tsunade, who will conclude it has in fact the Rinnegan. And the frogs will give information that we already know.
> 
> The only "mystery" in that storyline is Pa frog's markings that Jiraiya left. Which is probably a huge downer, so I ignored it.



lol, that at least 3-4 chapters itself with all of that, lol.  Cause you will have the frog talking, then examining Jiraiya message, then key frog coming, examining the body....figuring it out, etc etc (naruto leaving, rest of Konoha meaning less talk, the new target they are going after)


----------



## InfIchi (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> In a year of Sasuke?



he's got a movie and he'll be in the anime.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> he's got a movie and he'll be in the anime.


All that crap I'm not gonna watch - before October maybe, Sauce won't go anywhere from manga


----------



## InfIchi (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> All that crap I'm not gonna watch - before October maybe, Sauce won't go anywhere from manga



we'll see wont we?


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> In a year of Sasuke?



His focus in 2008 is all but over. Nor did the "Year of Sasuke" mean that he would actually _receive_ exclusive focus for the entire year in the manga (remember those _other_ characters due to receive focus this year, like Kakashi and Sakura?). "Year of Sasuke" just means he'll be in other shit besides the manga this year, like the movie and anime.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 27, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> His focus in 2008 is all but over. Nor did the "Year of Sasuke" mean that he would actually _receive_ exclusive focus for the entire year in the manga (remember those _other_ characters due to receive focus this year, like Kakashi and Sakura?). "Year of Sasuke" just means he'll be in other shit besides the manga this year, like the movie and anime.




Thank god. Anymore and I'll die lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> His focus in 2008 is all but over. Nor did the "Year of Sasuke" mean that he would actually _receive_ exclusive focus for the entire year in the manga (remember those _other_ characters due to receive focus this year, like Kakashi and Sakura?). "Year of Sasuke" just means he'll be in other shit besides the manga this year, like the movie and anime.


right - because you saw him on a cliff? That's just out of nowhere.
2007 was mostly whole about Sasuke, and that wasn't even announced anyhow. Just because he's out of that cave doesn't mean anything, he can re-unite with Hebi right after that, and continue plotting his revenge for Danzou or whatever. There is nothing else to do anyway. Telling Naruto about Jiraiya or them returning to Konoha is all about for a two chapters. And there never was anything about year of Sasuke in his interview, it was some lame jump announcement after that - he just said he's going to write about Sasuke in this _year_, and Kakashi and Sakura _after that_.


----------



## Major (May 27, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> His focus in 2008 is all but over. Nor did the "Year of Sasuke" mean that he would actually _receive_ exclusive focus for the entire year in the manga (remember those _other_ characters due to receive focus this year, like Kakashi and Sakura?). "Year of Sasuke" just means he'll be in other shit besides the manga this year, like the movie and anime.


 This is probably the beginning of the Kakashi arc.  Now that Kakashi knows about the other Sharingan user out there, his plot will begin to unravel I hope.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

deathofevangelion said:


> Thank god. Anymore and I'll die lol



Well we can still hope, fingers cross.


----------



## Topher (May 27, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> His focus in 2008 is all but over. Nor did the "Year of Sasuke" mean that he would actually _receive_ exclusive focus for the entire year in the manga (remember those _other_ characters due to receive focus this year, like Kakashi and Sakura?). "Year of Sasuke" just means he'll be in other shit besides the manga this year, like the movie and anime.



Kishi was not talking about the anime or movie when he said he would be writing mostly about sasuke this year, afterwards he would shift the focus on kakashi and sakura.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 27, 2008)

Syntaxis said:


> If I were Kishimoto I wouldn't bother with the fight. It throws off the logical flow of events. What I would do, is this..
> 
> As team Hebi moves back, Sasuke casually inquires about Suigetsu's new sword. Suigetsu, modest as he is, will remark that he simply took it from Kisame. Karin and Jyuugo act silent and obedient. Sasuke notices this. As they take a stop, a scenery in front of them shows a huge valley, completely filled with a massive body of water.
> 
> ...



Well, the fact is it would be pretty much retarded to kill Kisame off-screen, which leaves us with a battle that either
A: Was inconclusive (neither character went serious), or
B: Ended with the defeat of Suigetsu

From what we've seen Kishimoto is more likely to defeat a good guy off-screen than kill a bad guy off-screen.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 27, 2008)

The Major said:


> This is probably the beginning of the Kakashi arc.  Now that Kakashi knows about the other Sharingan user out there, his plot will begin to unravel I hope.



I don't think that Kakashi's plot will be focused upon Madara and his Sharingan.  Although he may play a part in that storyline, his main purpose is still served within Team 7 and the concept of teamwork.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I don't think that Kakashi's plot will be focused upon Madara and his Sharingan.  Although he may play a part in that storyline, his main purpose is still served within Team 7 and the concept of teamwork.


But that won't be a "focus" on Kakashi then. If Kishi going to write about him for some time, any team related material should be excluded.


----------



## Major (May 27, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I don't think that Kakashi's plot will be focused upon Madara and his Sharingan.  Although he may play a part in that storyline, his main purpose is still served within Team 7 and the concept of teamwork.


 If that's the case it hardly constitutes what Kishi said about Kakashi finding something out.  (or something along those lines) 

I can't see Kakashi's story only revolving around Team 7.  We don't know where his teammates are, not to mention what happened between them.  So yeah it might not involve Madara and his sharingan, but I doubt his story will be all that clearcut.


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2008)

lol may I advise some of you to go read Kishi's interview again:

He'll focus _MAINLY_ on Sasuke, not Kakashi, not Sakura, and most definitely not Naruto, biatches. 

You'll see some Sakura & Kakashi at the end of the year dun't wurry.


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

Kal said:


> lol may I advise some of you to go read Kishi's interview again:
> 
> He'll focus _MAINLY_ on Sasuke, not Kakashi, not Sakura, and most definitely not Naruto, biatches.
> 
> You'll see some Sakura & Kakashi at the end of the year dun't wurry.



Tardims makes me feel sick and give me reasons to pukke.

Sorry for you. See ya, Sauce, welcome team Konoha


----------



## Topher (May 27, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> Tardims makes me feel sick and give me resaons to pukke.
> 
> Sorry for you. See ya, Sauce, welcome team Konoha



I seriously Lol @ the people who believe the manga will shift its focus on kakashi and sakura in june.

I also Lol @ people who call fans "tards" when we quote kishi.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Topher said:


> I seriously Lol @ the people who believe the manga will shift its focus on kakashi and sakura in june.
> 
> I also Lol @ people who call fans "tards" when we quote kishi.


don't waste your lols on kids who're trying to have personality in teh internetz


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

Topher said:


> I seriously Lol @ the people who believe the manga will shift its focus on kakashi and sakura in june.
> 
> I also Lol @ people who call fans "tards" when we quote kishi.



I seripusly Lol @ anyone who understimates the main character.

I also lol @ every uchihatard that say there won't be focus for Sakura and Kakashi when Kishi himself stated.

And I will Lol when those tards face the reality, their hard reality


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> I seripusly Lol @ anyone who understimates the main character.
> 
> *I also lol @ every uchihatard that say there won't be focus for Sakura and Kakashi when Kishi himself stated.*
> 
> And I will Lol when those tards face the reality, their hard reality



I also lol @ people trying to twist the words of others


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2008)

Topher said:


> *I seriously Lol @ the people who believe the manga will shift its focus on kakashi and sakura in june.
> *
> *I also Lol @ people who call fans "tards" when we quote kishi.*



All this coming fro the guy who states anyone is a Uchiha-"hater" if they disagree with anything Uchiha related.

*You missed the entire point, Kishi plans to focus on Kakashi and Sakura as well,but mainly Sasuke, but Sasuke might not appear all the time till Kakashi's big event is over.*

*What???
Try looking at the thread and post history of these "fans".*


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> All this coming fro the guy who states anyone is a Uchiha-"hater" if they disagree with anything Uchiha related.
> 
> *You missed the entire point, Kishi plans to focus on Kakashi and Sakura as well,but mainly Sasuke, but Sasuke might not appear all the time till Kakashi's big event is over.*
> 
> ...



Yep, and he said "specially Kakashi".

Uchihatards should never be treaten seriously. Well, except jeanne and a few ones.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2008)

Hopefully Sasuke will have a mini fight with Kisame


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hopefully Sasuke will have a mini fight with Kisame



But Kisame is not Itachi


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Just go back to school already


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Just go back to school already



I lol at this response


----------



## Petzie (May 27, 2008)

Lol @ this thread D:


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

How tiresome...


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Well we can still hope, fingers cross.



lol could be worse I suppose.


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Just go back to school already



I think he might be better off to a mental institution than to school.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> but Sasuke might not appear all the time till Kakashi's big event is over.



Kakashi's event has to start before it's over, it has not.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2008)

Kal said:


> Kakashi's event has to start before it's over, it has not.



Kakashi's event will happen pretty soon, since Sasuke if pretty much done, of course it will show him quite a few times.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 27, 2008)

Topher said:


> Kishi was not talking about the anime or movie when he said he would be writing mostly about sasuke this year, afterwards he would shift the focus on kakashi and sakura.


Check my post. I never said that Kishimoto said "Year of Sasuke" and the movie/anime. Shounen Jump or his editors or whatever threw that title in an SJ mag, and people confuse it with Kishimoto himself saying it. They were including the movie and anime; Kishimoto wasn't.

In reality, Kishimoto said he'd be writing mainly about Sasuke in the manga. I know this and he has. It's been nearly half a year with the series being focused on Sasuke. If Kakashi and Sakura split the remaining time in the year and get three months each, then Kishimoto still would have written mainly about Sasuke.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Check my post. I never said that Kishimoto said "Year of Sasuke" and the movie/anime. Shounen Jump or his editors or whatever threw that title in an SJ mag, and people confuse it with Kishimoto himself saying it. They were including the movie and anime; Kishimoto wasn't.
> 
> In reality, Kishimoto said he'd be writing mainly about Sasuke in the manga. I know this and he has. It's been nearly half a year with the series being focused on Sasuke. If Kakashi and Sakura split the remaining time in the year and get three months each, then Kishimoto still would have written mainly about Sasuke.



Exactly.**


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Check my post. I never said that Kishimoto said "Year of Sasuke" and the movie/anime. Shounen Jump or his editors or whatever threw that title in an SJ mag, and people confuse it with Kishimoto himself saying it. They were including the movie and anime; Kishimoto wasn't.
> 
> In reality, Kishimoto said he'd be writing mainly about Sasuke in the manga. I know this and he has. It's been nearly half a year with the series being focused on Sasuke. If Kakashi and Sakura split the remaining time in the year and get three months each, then Kishimoto still would have written mainly about Sasuke.



I couldn't said it better. +reps


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kakashi's event will happen pretty soon, since Sasuke if pretty much done, of course it will show him quite a few times.



That's just a guess. That also depends on how big Kakashi's event will be & if there'll be the need to spend any quality time on it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Kal said:


> That's just a guess. That also depends on how big Kakashi's event will be & if there'll be the need to spend any quality time on it.


We can also exaggerate all that Kakashi\Sakura thing. He was just describing manga, and there are always events in it. Like Shino atacking Tobi was also event, etc...



> Check my post. I never said that Kishimoto said "Year of Sasuke" and the movie/anime. Shounen Jump or his editors or whatever threw that title in an SJ mag, and people confuse it with Kishimoto himself saying it. They were including the movie and anime; Kishimoto wasn't.
> 
> In reality, Kishimoto said he'd be writing mainly about Sasuke in the manga. I know this and he has. It's been nearly half a year with the series being focused on Sasuke. If Kakashi and Sakura split the remaining time in the year and get three months each, then Kishimoto still would have written mainly about Sasuke.


After that - he said "after that". Not inbetween, not while - _after that_. After Sasuke.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> In a year of Sasuke?



well, this is the end of May

He got the best part of the year already.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 27, 2008)

Yeah Sasuke's arc is coming to a close. Anyone with sense could see that but it doesn't mean he'll disappear from the manga again. Kishi has to establish his new goal and show him at least beginning to pursue it. 

So I say we got a few more weeks of Sasuke before Kishi starts to really move focus.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2008)

Kal said:


> That's just a guess. That also depends on how big Kakashi's event will be & if there'll be the need to spend any quality time on it.



That is true.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> well, this is the end of May
> 
> He got the best part of the year already.


Well I hope that was worst part and better on the way, because I'm disapointed with everything he did this year till now...

How on edge everybody were when pic with Itachi digging Sasuke's eye surfaced... but could he actually did it? Of course no... =\


----------



## vered (May 27, 2008)

*a spoiler:*

これまでの回想  
イタチの最期の言葉『許せサスケ、また今度な』
叫ぶサスケ『うああああー』 , 
イタチの万華鏡発動。 . さらに形が変化しサスケのオリジナル万華鏡開眼 


ナルトと綱手のドアップ。 . 他の面子も信じられない顔…面子… 
ナルト『う…そ…だ……エロ仙人が…嘘だ！ ! 嘘に決まってる！ ! きっとどっかに隠れてんだろ！ 』 , 
綱手『自来也は…死んだんだよ』


----------



## Shiranui (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> We can also exaggerate all that Kakashi\Sakura thing. He was just describing manga, and there are always events in it. Like Shino atacking Tobi was also event, etc...



The comparison to a potential arc surrounding these two characters, to a short cameo, is a weak one at best. It is most likely they will be introduced in the assumed way, and not insignificantly, based entirely on the fact that it was placed in similar importance to the current story.


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> well, this is the end of May
> 
> He got the best part of the year already.



This might come as a shock to you but a year consists of 12 months, not 5.



			
				Hatifnattan said:
			
		

> We can also exaggerate all that Kakashi\Sakura thing. He was just describing manga, and there are always events in it. Like Shino atacking Tobi was also event, etc...



That's what I'm getting at, however "big" Kakashi's event may be, I doubt Kishi will spend several months on it to tell _ONE_ event, on Kakashi out of all people. 

Let's be honest here, it's not like there's a whole story to tell on Kakashi, or Sakura, 1 of the most useless characters in the manga.


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

Looks real, but there's something strange:


> Until the retrospective
> The end of weasel words, he permits, and another time,
> Oh Oh Oh, he's dental shout,
> Weasel kaleidoscope of fires. . In addition, he has changed the original shape when the eye kaleidoscope
> ...


----------



## Shiranui (May 27, 2008)

I wonder if that is in reference to Jiraiya's novels (Based only off that line, I haven't checked a more clean translation). Final Words, being the message and in works with the theory that these numbers are pages?


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 27, 2008)

Kal said:


> This might come as a shock to you but a year consists of 12 months, not 5.



get over your uchihatardism already, 'mmmm ok ? 

Year of Sasuke doesn't man 12 months of focus on Sasuke.
5 months is already huge for one character. Kishi, Naruto and Sakura will fill the other 7 months.


----------



## Topher (May 27, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> get over your uchihatardism already, 'mmmm ok ?
> 
> Year of Sasuke doesn't man 12 months of focus on Sasuke.
> 5 months is already huge for one character. Kishi, *Naruto *and Sakura will fill the other 7 months.



Then you call another person tard.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 27, 2008)

Topher said:


> Then you call another person tard.



I'm a tard because I dared mention the name of the main character of the manga once ?



Your tardism knows no bound, does it ?


----------



## Topher (May 27, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> I'm a tard because I dared mention the name of the main character of the manga once ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your tardism knows no bound, does it ?



W/E

If that floats your boat.


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

We might get more Sasuke for a while and we might not. I think that the end of last chapter was a good wrap up for this part of Sasuke's story. Lately it's been rare that I'm mostly pleased with something in his story so I hope Kishi moves on and doesn't ruin it.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

Yep, mention Naruto's name once and you've unleasehed hell in the Konoha Telegrams or Library.


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> get over your uchihatardism already, 'mmmm ok ?
> 
> Year of Sasuke doesn't man 12 months of focus on Sasuke.
> 5 months is already huge for one character. Kishi, Naruto and Sakura will fill the other 7 months.



That'll happen in your own fan-fiction, but in the real thing, Naruto. has. to. wait.


----------



## Topher (May 27, 2008)

Kal said:


> That'll happen in your own fan-fiction, but in the real thing, Naruto. has. to. wait.



Don't quote kishi, that is tardism.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2008)

Htifnatten can you translate the spoiler?


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 27, 2008)

Kal said:


> That'll happen in your own fan-fiction, but in the real thing, Naruto. has. to. wait.



You realize that Pain is on his way right now to capture Naruto, right ?
Some Naruto focus is inevitable now.
You deny that ?


...as if Kishi was gonna spoil in details an entire year of work in an interview.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

Topher said:


> Don't quote kishi, that is tardism.



But folloingw the advice and wordings of retarded fandoms from said manga isn't? Oh hello there double-standards.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

vered said:


> *a spoiler:*
> 
> これまでの回想
> イタチの最期の言葉『許せサスケ、また今度な』
> ...


Flashback ()
Itachi's last words "Sorry Sasuke, next time"
Sasuke shouts "Uaaaah"
Itachi's MS. It changes it's original shape for Sasuke.

Naruto and Tsunade. With face of disbelief.
Naruto: It's... a lie. I know you're lying.
Tsunade: Jiraiya... is dead.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 27, 2008)

これまでの回想 
flashback of stuff until now
イタチの最期の言葉『許せサスケ、また今度な』
itachi's last words 'forgive me sasuke...next time, ok?'
叫ぶサスケ『うああああー』 , 
screaming sasuke/darth: UWWWWAAAA!!
イタチの万華鏡発動。 . さらに形が変化しサスケのオリジナル万華鏡開眼 
sasuke activates itachi's MS the shape changes into sasuke's original


ナルトと綱手のドアップ。 . 他の面子も信じられない顔…面子… 
ナルト『う…そ…だ……エロ仙人が…嘘だ！ ! 嘘に決まってる！ ! きっとどっかに隠れてんだろ！ 』 , 
綱手『自来也は…死んだんだよ』
tsunade jiraiya...he's dead

sorry I'm not gonna trans it all cos we rarely get real ones this eraly and this one doesn't really say anything.


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2008)

Hohoho lol, what a surprise reaction from Naruto, not.

Hell yes @ Sasuke's original MS!


----------



## cha-uzu (May 27, 2008)

Kal said:


> That'll happen in your own fan-fiction, but in the real thing, Naruto. has. to. wait.


He's waited over 100 chapters already... YAY for horrible writing!


----------



## vered (May 27, 2008)

*another one*

海の場所でサスケ発狂 
そのまま独りで木の葉に突入するトコまで進む
サスケの眼が逝っちゃってる、暁の服着てるな逝っ
あっという間に親世代の上忍連中を撃破  
ホムラとコハル死亡  
ツナデの眼前まで近づく 
死ぬ直前に時間がゆっくりになる現象が起こる 
ナルトの回想が入るけどサスケ無視
ツナデの頭を掴みグシャッと潰す音がして次回 掴み
煽り「もう選べぬ未来の決死行」 選べぬ 

これマジバレ 信じるか信じないかは自由だけどな


----------



## mastercilander (May 27, 2008)

The only reason I don't believe they are in Konoha again yet is because Hebi is still near the Konoha teams.


----------



## kteo (May 27, 2008)

Salute


----------



## Rivayir (May 27, 2008)

Jiraiya and Itachi Pain...fuck yeah!!! >:


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2008)

kteo said:


> Salute



Are these some of your fakes again? kteo.


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

Well, that's something expected. As I predicted, Itachi's last words were the same he used years ago. Also I knew Sasuke was going to cry plunged in the desperation.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

kteo said:


> Salute


----------



## icemaster143 (May 27, 2008)

kteo said:


> Salute



If Kishi  had the balls to this it would become the greatest chapter ever.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 27, 2008)

great fake pics!

the other spoiler has sasuke go to konoha and kill the two advisors


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

Lol @ Madara's face.

Fake pics are surely disgusting...

I think the real spoiler is the one where Sasuke cries


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)




----------



## kteo (May 27, 2008)

Kal said:


> Are these some of your fakes again? kteo.



they arent mine but i found it.

Fakes of course but funny fakes


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

Fake pics, lol


----------



## mastercilander (May 27, 2008)

I've never seen such ugly fakes.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 27, 2008)

nice fakes,


----------



## uchiha__avenger (May 27, 2008)

funny fakes! 
let's hope in something better today..


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 27, 2008)

I like the spoiler with Sasuke gaining his own unique mangekyou sharingan.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Fake pics doen't match with fake spoiler - I guess they're fake


----------



## uchiha__avenger (May 27, 2008)

vered said:


> *another one*
> 
> 海の場所でサスケ発狂
> そのまま独りで木の葉に突入するトコまで進む
> ...



what about this one?


----------



## Leptirica (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Fake pics doen't match with fake spoiler - I guess they're fake



That's some flawless logic you have.


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Fake pics doen't match with fake spoiler - I guess they're fake



But, what if one is fake and the other is real?


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I like the spoiler with Sasuke gaining his own unique mangekyou sharingan.



No and no.


----------



## Fay (May 27, 2008)

I predict Sasuke swimming in the sea/ocean/lake/dead kisame/whatever.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 27, 2008)

sasuke looks in the ocean and sees kisame going 300 kilos per hour towards him

it's over kisame won


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Incubus said:


> But, what if one is fake and the other is real?


Fake pics doesn't match with real spoiler - I gues spoilers is fake and pics are real 

Oh well - one more day till reall stuff


----------



## Fay (May 27, 2008)

I predict Kishi showing us how and when Karin did 'something' to Sasuke.


----------



## Jesus (May 27, 2008)

the spoiler text sounds believable. even though I don't want Sasuke to gain his own MS yet


----------



## Han Solo (May 27, 2008)

Topher said:


> Don't quote kishi, that is tardism.



I still read the interview with Kishi as: Sasuke, along with Kakashi and Sakura, make up this year. Not _just_ Sasuke. But your one who will clearly disagree.


----------



## Chills Here (May 27, 2008)

I predict that Sasuke's time is done, & that the focus will now be on Kakashi & Sakura while Naruto goes to train, & deal with the loss of Jiraiya.


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

At least 24 more hours until anything real.


----------



## Fay (May 27, 2008)

Han Solo said:
			
		

> I still read the interview with Kishi as: Sasuke, along with Kakashi and Sakura, make up this year. Not just Sasuke. But your one who will clearly disagree.


READ what the guy said, it's really not that hard:


Topher said:


> Kishi was not talking about the anime or movie when he said he would be writing mostly about sasuke this year, afterwards he would shift the focus on kakashi and sakura.


----------



## Rikudou (May 27, 2008)

LOL@ Itachi Pain


----------



## Han Solo (May 27, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> READ what the guy said, it's really not that hard:



And Kishi has not already wrote mostly about Sasuke this year? If Kishi focuses on both Kakashi and Sakura from now on, it's still a year of Sasuke, no?

And please, stop it with that condesending shit, please.


----------



## Fay (May 27, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> And Kishi has not already wrote mostly about Sasuke this year? If Kishi focuses on both Kakashi and Sakura from now on, it's still a year of Sasuke, no?
> 
> And please, stop it with that condesending shit, please.



Can you read?

I wasn't discussing that shit. I was discussing you claiming things about Topher that aren't true. Only that, and nothing more than that.


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

I predict this chapter will be boring. : /


----------



## Fay (May 27, 2008)

I predict Sasuke meeting a cute girl on the beach.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 27, 2008)

What Im least hoping for Kishi to do is write more on Sakura and Kakashi now, but relate thier concerns towards Sasuke and showing him every now and then, if you know what I mean.  Things said in an interview can tend to be slightly different than whats actually published, and thats how I hope he'll really handle this b/c he should know that not every reader will bear looking at only Sasuke's face for the next 3 or so months after seeing him all last year too.


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

There's almost no doubt the one where sauce cries is the real spoiler


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I predict Sasuke meeting a cute girl on the beach.



I predict Sasuke remains asexual for the remainder of the manga.


----------



## Jesus (May 27, 2008)

I predict the most exciting chapter in a looong time! 



Rikudou said:


> LOL@ Itachi Pain


the guy totally forgot to change the hair and headband.

anyway, ginger Itachi is never going to happen



Sandaime said:


> I predict that you're wrong.


I wouldn't place too much hope on pairings in this manga.


----------



## Han Solo (May 27, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I wasn't discussing that shit. I was discussing you claiming things about Topher that aren't true. Only that, and nothing more than that.



Fair enough.



Incubus said:


> I predict this chapter will be boring. : /



Probably.


----------



## Hexa (May 27, 2008)

Eh, I'd imagine Sasuke will meet up with Hebi and settle things some up there for the next arc.  We should find out where he's going next either this chapter or the next.  Really, the only possible place for Sasuke to really go now is either to Konoha or to wander from village to village helping people.  If it's the former, it might be interesting.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Eh, I'd imagine Sasuke will meet up with Hebi and settle things some up there for the next arc.  We should find out where he's going next either this chapter or the next.  Really, the only possible place for Sasuke to really go now is either to Konoha or to wander from village to village helping people.  If it's the former, it might be interesting.


I'm pretty sure his first place to visit going to be Uchiha store. And then Cat elder won't be filler anymore


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

Ginger people should be killed, i don't want to see them in real life so why would i want to see them in fiction, truly a disgusting bunch of  people. Pain is lame....


Uchiha cat lady 


The younger chick was ok too. I hope team Hebi is a live.


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

I predict Sasuke going emo... again...


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 27, 2008)

i reallllllllly hope ma and pa frogs get to konoha already...seriously its been like 10-15 chapters since they left no? jiraiya got to amegakure in like 7 panels or some shit. (this is not literal and if you waste your time trying to correct me, do it knowing that i do not care).


----------



## Chausie (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Ginger people should be killed, i don't want to see them in real life so why would i want to see them in fiction, truly a disgusting bunch of  people. Pain is lame....
> 
> 
> Uchiha cat lady
> ...



I agree. Particularly on the Ginger people.


----------



## gyrtohorea (May 27, 2008)

sorry for not reading the whole topic, but are there any plausible spoilers yet???


----------



## Jesus (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Ginger people should be killed, i don't want to see them in real life so why would i want to see them in fiction, truly a disgusting bunch of  people. Pain is lame....


he has piercings, man  that's like totally badass


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

I'm the only one who thinks Sasuke will cry after he remembers Itachi's last words?


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 27, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Eh, I'd imagine Sasuke will meet up with Hebi and settle things some up there for the next arc.  We should find out where he's going next either this chapter or the next.  Really, the only possible place for Sasuke to really go now is either to Konoha or to wander from village to village helping people.  If it's the former, it might be interesting.



Helping random villages? What do you suppose the odds of that are happening?


----------



## swim-nin (May 27, 2008)

I predict Sasuke will have an awesome tan! 


...and hopefully some Hebi and Konoha


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> he has piercings, man  that's like totally badass


Those are probably clips anyway


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Helping random villages? What do you suppose the odds of that are happening?



Low, I hope.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 27, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Eh, I'd imagine Sasuke will meet up with Hebi and settle things some up there for the next arc.


In my opinion, Chapter 402 will wrap up Sasuke's storyline in the present and set a side for a little bit. In the next chapter I see Sasuke finishing up his encounter with Madara [if already occured: a quick flashback], or showing his last words to Hebi. I was hoping that this chapter would cover Itachi's muted line, but it does not seem possible.



> We should find out where he's going next either this chapter or the next.  Really, the only possible place for Sasuke to really go now is either to Konoha or to wander from village to village helping people.  If it's the former, it might be interesting.


I find the second option unlikely.


----------



## Hexa (May 27, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Helping random villages? What do you suppose the odds of that are happening?


None.  It was a cheeky way to say Sasuke really doesn't seem to have anywhere to go but Konoha now.



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> In my opinion, Chapter 402 will wrap up Sasuke's storyline in the present and set a side for a little bit. In the next chapter I see Sasuke finishing up his encounter with Madara [if already occured: a quick flashback], or showing his last words to Hebi. I was hoping that this chapter would cover Itachi's muted line, but it does not seem possible.


Really, this is the first transition chapter and there's a good amount to sow up at the end of this arc.  It'll probably take a few chapters for things to get settled.  We need some resolution on Hebi, probably Itachi's last words, what Sasuke plans to do in the future, and what Madara plans on doing in this transition.

On top of that, things setting up the next arc will probably be interspersed.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 27, 2008)

Hexa said:


> None.  It was a cheeky way to say Sasuke really doesn't seem to have anywhere to go but Konoha now.
> 
> Really, this is the first transistion chapter and there's a good amount to sow up at the end of this arc.  It'll probably take a few chapters for things to get settled.  We need some resolution on Hebi, probably Itachi's last words, what Sasuke plans to do in the future, and what Madara plans on doing in this transistion.



Thats that Im thinking. It should take no more than 2 chapters.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 27, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Really, this is the first transistion chapter and there's a good amount to sow up at the end of this arc.  It'll probably take a few chapters for things to get settled.  We need some resolution on Hebi, probably Itachi's last words, what Sasuke plans to do in the future, and what Madara plans on doing in this transistion.


It probably will take a few chapters to settle this transition. Maybe I worded myself wrong. The necessary transition information will not be wrapped up quickly, but I believe that it will be a focus change off of Sasuke. 
[Sorry for quick response: have to head off to class again]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke going from village to village helping people and what not would be pretty cool. Ever seen that show Kung Fu, it would be a cross between Kung Fu and Jesus when he was a wanderer but only thing there would be chicks. Sasuke going on crazy adventures  and healing people. Bring peace and safety to the world, yeah?it wouldn?t be long just a small taster before we leave the guy for a few months.


----------



## Jesus (May 27, 2008)

we'll probably have some transition stuff, but I'm still hoping to see someone else than Sasuke in this week's chapter 



Hatifnatten said:


> Those are probably clips anyway


 

KISHI GIVE ME MY MONEY BACK


----------



## vered (May 27, 2008)

well the spoiler provider is supposed to provide the real spoiler.i just dont know if it will be today or tommorow.


----------



## Fay (May 27, 2008)

There's a colored cover this chapter right?


----------



## Topher (May 27, 2008)

vered said:


> well the spoiler provider is supposed to provide the real spoiler.i just dont know if it will be today or tommorow.



We all know a spoiler provider will provide us a spoiler. The question is who and when.

save us vered.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> There's a colored cover this chapter right?



dont know.i whould like that.


----------



## Petzie (May 27, 2008)

vered said:


> well the spoiler provider is supposed to provide the real spoiler.i just dont know if it will be today or tommorow.



Ah yes, the guy with the bug at the bottom corner of all his spoiler picuteres xD


----------



## vered (May 27, 2008)

Topher said:


> We all know a spoiler provider will provide us a spoiler. The question is who and when.
> 
> save us vered.



i know that .but there is a possibility that the spoiler provider will give them early this time.of course i only deduct that from the crappy google translation and the reactions on 2ch.


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

vered said:


> i know that .but there is a possibility that the spoiler provider will give them early this time.of course i only deduct that from the crappy google translation and the reactions on 2ch.



How are these reactions?


----------



## uchiha__avenger (May 27, 2008)

isn't it a little late today to get spoilers? 
it should be very late in japan..


----------



## --_--wash:<> (May 27, 2008)

what the chances of as geting spoilers today vered


----------



## kteo (May 27, 2008)

I predict that Kisame leaves akatsuki, he tells konoha Itachi´s information and Kisame will be the new Naruto´s master.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

uchiha__avenger said:


> isn't it a little late today to get spoilers?
> it should be very late in japan..


It's 2 am in Japan right now - they all sleep.


----------



## gabzilla (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke helping other villages would be funny. 

Going back to Konoha? Well, he really has nowhere else to go, though I can't imagine what he will say if he goes willingly.

Sasuke: Hello guys, long time no see. I'm here to kill your elders, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's 2 am in Japan right now - they all sleep.



yea.can you translate what the spoiler man says about the time he will five the spoilers?


----------



## Obrysii (May 27, 2008)

kteo said:


> I predict that Kisame leaves akatsuki, he tells konoha Itachi?s information and Kisame will be the new Naruto?s master.



Kisame would become the partner of Sasuke, I think.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

vered said:


> yea.can you translate what the spoiler man says about the time he will five the spoilers?


Did you post in somewhere? I haven't seen it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

vered said:


> *no ill give you the link.its post n.813:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


He said he's very sleepy, and said not demend spoilers till tomorrow.

Jesus - I've been there for two minutes, and my eyes started to ache... how can they sit there whole days


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 27, 2008)

mmm... is him the one supposed to give us realiable spoilers?


----------



## vered (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> He said he's very sleepy, and said not demend spoilers till tomorrow.
> 
> Jesus - I've been there for two minutes, and my eyes started to ache... how can they sit there whole days



yea so tommorow it is.though he does have the spoilers.


----------



## Turn_Over (May 27, 2008)

vered said:


> yea so tommorow it is.though he does have the spoilers.


Damn all I need is a character name to see who this chapter is about...Sasuke, Naruto & Co, Kisame, Tsunade......anyone....


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Tomorrow, so tomorrow - though it's wednesday, a usual spoilers day


----------



## T.D.A (May 27, 2008)

that takes the piss, he has the spoiler but wont post till tomorrow, he could at least flick through the chapter and say which characters are in it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

Tomorrow it is then....


Good work Russian.


----------



## Jesus (May 27, 2008)

> yea so tommorow it is.though he does have the spoilers.



this guy is so going to hell for this


----------



## T.D.A (May 27, 2008)

btw I you sure that guy on 2ch has the spoilers because i think he meant he was sleepy, just a random comment and he said do not demand spoilers today because most of the time the spoilers come on wednesday so i dont think he has the spoiler.


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

So, spoilers within the next 20 hours?


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 27, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> I predict that Sasuke's time is done, & that the focus will now be on Kakashi & Sakura while Naruto goes to train, & deal with the loss of Jiraiya.



Guys, Pain is on his way right now to capture Naruto. There ain't gonna be no training arc for Naruto before he deals with that small problem.


----------



## Fay (May 27, 2008)

I think Pein for some PnJ reason will not find Naruto.


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> Guys, Pain is on his way right now to capture Naruto. There ain't gonna be no training arc for Naruto before he deals with that small problem.



But there's still another bijuu that is needed before the Kyuubi. Anyway, if Pain attacks konoha team, it won't be as Yahiko's body.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 27, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think Pein for some PnJ reason will not find Naruto.



That would have to be huge Pnj theN

Pain knows exactly where Naruto is.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 27, 2008)

The guy has the spoiler, but he'd go to sleep before he'd, at least, give us a summary?

He has disgraced his ancestors.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 27, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> But there's still another bijuu that is needed before the Kyuubi. Anyway, if Pain attacks konoha team, it won't be as Yahiko's body.



Don't you remember Zetsu pondering which fight he was going to watch ?

It was between Pain/Team Konoha and Itachi/sasuke.

Pain is on his way right now. That's cannon.


----------



## Jesus (May 27, 2008)

I wonder when we'll see the other remaining jinchuuriki - I hope he'll be developed, and that he won't get the same treatment than his deceased fellows. in other words I hope that he doesn't die TOO FAST


----------



## Chills Here (May 27, 2008)

Man, the last jinchuuriki better get a good fight. I hope he teams up with Konoha or something, or @least takes out one of the remaining akatsuki. 

Shouldn't he be pretty strong ? If Gaara could put up a fight like that, this one better destroy the effin' area.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> The guy has the spoiler, but he'd go to sleep before he'd, at least, give us a summary?
> 
> He has disgraced his ancestors.


It seems in Japan people still got nerves to wait, when person ask


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> Man, the last jinchuuriki better get a good fight. I hope he teams up with Konoha or something, or @least takes out one of the remaining akatsuki.
> 
> Shouldn't he be pretty strong ? If Gaara could put up a fight like that, this one better destroy the effin' area.



Ten Ten one-shots him.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> The guy has the spoiler, but he'd go to sleep before he'd, at least, give us a summary?
> 
> He has disgraced his ancestors.


i second that


----------



## geminis (May 27, 2008)

I read the uzumaki splot summary....it's pretty wierd and eerie I wouldn't read that just in case.


----------



## Si Style (May 27, 2008)

Next chapter is Kimimaro gaiden


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

I predict Pein will NOT make an appearance.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2008)

kteo said:


> Salute



That would be cool


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

Those fake pics wouldn't seem so fake if the baaaaaad Madara wasn't with them.


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

This chapter had better not be some boring mess that could have been condensed into last chapter.


----------



## Shishi-O (May 27, 2008)

I predict pein bitches


----------



## Chills Here (May 27, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Ten Ten one-shots him.



Blasphemy !  

1010's weapons = fail compared to the almighty Gaara.  











Before he lost his powers & became the equivalent of a used condom.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 27, 2008)

This whole Uchiha arc has imploaded int a complete mess. 

I hope have something interesting finally happen.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 27, 2008)

At first I thought this thing would make Sasuke more relevant to the main story, but now I know he's even more pointless than before. If he takes vengeance on Konoha he will be going against his brother's last will, if he doesn't, the Uchiha backstory would be pointless. 

Kishimoto, once again, was too afraid to hit the nail on the head and has led us to another dead end. And also he has murdered two plot threads along the way: Madara summoning Kyuubi, and the whole uchiha plot.  

He is become Buzz Killer, destroyer of Plots.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 27, 2008)

The Itachi was a good guy Plot seems so thrown together and desperate that I just can't buy it.

It's like kishi realized just how pointless strait revenge would be and tried to spice it up a little.


----------



## Boreas (May 27, 2008)

Would you mind to re-read the whole manga (or at least Itachi and sasuke parts) before complaining??


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 27, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> The Itachi was a good guy Plot seems so thrown together and desperate that I just can't buy it.
> 
> It's like kishi realized just how pointless strait revenge would be and tried to spice it up a little.



Yeah there's that, or maybe he didn't have the guts to make Itachi evil and decided to make him good at the last minute. And Madara too. He's probably gonna paint Madara as a guy trying to get rid of all Bijuu for the sake of the planet.





Boreas said:


> Would you mind to re-read the whole manga (or at least Itachi and sasuke parts) before complaining??



No one's complaining. It's a legitimate critique. The Itachi thing was so ambiguous all the way through that if he wanted to change the plot on seconds notice he could have, at anytime. But in the end when Itachi was finally revealed to be "crazy" he's all of the sudden made as a good guy. Sounds like he didn't know how he wanted Itachi to be until he killed him.


----------



## zaphood (May 27, 2008)

thankgod,

Had enuf sasuke in a cave / close up of him making a retarded '......' expressions.

would love to see Tsunadi react to the news of J-Mans demise.


----------



## Nara*Shikamaru (May 27, 2008)

Kishi realized that Itachi was too over powered and killed him off...simple as that.

Anyway, I predict Mahou Sensei Negima  ....er....I mean frogs, Tsunade, Jiraiya's death flashback.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 27, 2008)

I pray for frogs/ Tsunde/ Jiraiya death flashbacks.






Enough    <-----------Sasuke


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 27, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> Blasphemy !
> 
> 1010's weapons = fail compared to the almighty Gaara.
> 
> Before he lost his powers & became the equivalent of a used condom.



I hate this misconception.

Gaara did not lose any of his powers, save two: His ability to transform into Shukaku, and his ability to have permanent black eyeliner.

There's a reason he had to stay awake forever: to suppress Shukaku, not unlike how Naruto suppresses the Kyuubi.

Gaara is still the Kage-level nin who did battle against Deidara. He still possesses the ability to do all he did and that fight and, hell, maybe even more now that he can get some snooze hours in.

He just lost the demon inside that had initially turned the world away from him, making his transformation back to a human complete.


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke is cool but no more please. Where is that Kakashi development Kishi promised?


----------



## Trent (May 27, 2008)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I hate this misconception.
> 
> Gaara did not lose any of his powers, save two: His ability to transform into Shukaku, and his ability to have permanent black eyeliner.
> 
> ...




He lost the bijuu-level supply of chakra from Shukaku that allowed to use all theses techniques often or with much strength. He can indeed take naps now.


----------



## bearzerger (May 27, 2008)

0Fear said:


> No one's complaining. It's a legitimate critique. The Itachi thing was so ambiguous all the way through that if he wanted to change the plot on seconds notice he could have, at anytime. But in the end when Itachi was finally revealed to be "crazy" he's all of the sudden made as a good guy. Sounds like he didn't know how he wanted Itachi to be until he killed him.



It's always the same here whenever you criticize Kishi in the slightest you get bombarded with posts saying to reread the manga or to stop it altogether as if only people with blind acceptance are allowed to read the manga.

Actually I have to disagree somewhat. Itachi turning out to be a good guy made his ending far more comprehensible in hindsight. There have been so many inconsistencies about him throughout the entire manga making him a twisted "good guy" was about the only way to explain them all.


----------



## lizardo221 (May 27, 2008)

hmm "rereads the thread title" well it says predictions but I just read a whole list "what Kishi did wrong this time". Sigh these threads never change no matter how long I'm gone. Anywho, I'm guessing we get more of a wrap up on Sasuke's end or go straight to Konoha group, who if I had to guess will meet up with Hebi and Kisame.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

I hope there's Sai arc after Kakashi ans Sakura


----------



## patocp (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I hope there's Sai arc after Kakashi ans Sakura



Noone hopes that. At all <_<


----------



## AoshiKun (May 27, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Sasuke is cool but no more please. Where is that Kakashi development Kishi promised?


His death maybe...


----------



## Hadar (May 27, 2008)

I wonder who are kishi's advisors


----------



## Khyle (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I hope there's Sai arc after Kakashi ans Sakura


I would pay to see Uzumaki Naruto fans' faces if that happens


----------



## Hiroshi (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I hope there's Sai arc after Kakashi ans Sakura



There is always that possibility that Sai is still a double agent of sorts. Ever since Jiraiya's warning of the ANBU Root to Tsuande I have been suspecting Sai of still having an allegiance with Danzou.


----------



## Genesis (May 27, 2008)

Hm, I realised, we shouldn't be having a "rest" chapter yet.

Pain was moaning about how he was late already for his job, and unless he's really slow, he should already be on his way to get Naruto. Rain Country borders Fire Country so he's not terribly far away, and seeing as Gai and his team got to Suna which is much farther in a pretty good time, he should be able to catch up with Konoha's team before they get back home.

So, I'd like to see that happen now. As in, I'd like to see Pain kick Naruto's ass.

Also, I just want to see someone own Team 8. Madara was about to do it to everyone, but then that got stopped. Will someone please whoop their ass? Anyone?

Though, Pain in Konoha taking Naruto would be pretty cool. However, that's not realistic.


----------



## Koori (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I hope there's Sai arc after Kakashi ans Sakura



Maybe Suigetsu is really his brother


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Hm, I realised, we shouldn't be having a "rest" chapter yet.
> 
> Pain was moaning about how he was late already for his job, and unless he's really slow, he should already be on his way to get Naruto. Rain Country borders Fire Country so he's not terribly far away, and seeing as Gai and his team got to Suna which is much farther in a pretty good time, he should be able to catch up with Konoha's team before they get back home.
> 
> ...



Why the need to kick Konoha's ass? I want to see them beat someone!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> There is always that possibility that Sai is still a double agent of sorts. Ever since Jiraiya's warning of the ANBU Root to Tsuande I have been suspecting Sai of still having an allegiance with Danzou.


I actually almost sure. It's a classic combination - bad, then what seems like good, and in the end bad. But this is Naruto we're talking about - even if he's on Danzou's side, Naruto going to save him with the power of friendship... again


----------



## Genesis (May 27, 2008)

I just wanna see the badguys deal some damage.

Sure, they killed Asuma. Sure, they killed Jiraiya.

But dammit, it's not enough!


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

It should be a transition chapter though. It'll probably mark the beginning of a new arc.
 Hopefully it'll involve Naruto and/or Kakashi


----------



## Hiroshi (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Pain was moaning about how he was late already for his job, and unless he's really slow, he should already be on his way to get Naruto.


I'm hoping that Konan is with him as well.

Some other possible content for this chapter are:

Madara and Sasuke's encounter conclusion.
Sasuke and his 'meeting' with Hebi.
Itachi's last words.
Team Hebi and Kisame
Pain [and Konan]
Madara's/Sasuke's Plans

There are quite a few things that are too be covered before the action begins in this 'next arc.'



Hatifnatten said:


> I actually almost sure. It's a classic combination - bad, then what seems like good, and in the end bad. But this is Naruto we're talking about - even if he's on Danzou's side, Naruto going to save him with the power of friendship... again


Of course. If Sai is on Danzou's side, eventually Naruto will convert him back to the 'good' side.


----------



## Rose (May 27, 2008)

It's been long I havn't biitched at anyone or anyhting for awhile.

Why the would the spoiler guy not write up a qucik summary before goingot sleep for the night. OR if had the fucking thing why'd he TELL us that he DID! It's like so fuckign close yet So damn FAR.

I predict us seeing Itachi's last word which might have something to do with Naruto


----------



## Chills Here (May 27, 2008)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I hate this misconception.
> 
> Gaara did not lose any of his powers, save two: His ability to transform into Shukaku, and his ability to have permanent black eyeliner.
> 
> ...



Are you positive ? I'm not 100% sure, but to me, it looks like during the fight, he was relying on the powers of Shukaku. 

1

Edit: This seals the deal, Gaara's powers = gone. Well, @least his ultimate sand defense. & without that, he's really nothing more than an average shinobi. 

1

On topic, I hope Kishi brings Hebi back soon, or @least shows their remains somewhere.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 27, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> Are you positive ? I'm not 100% sure, but to me, it looks like during the fight, he was relying on the powers of Shukaku.
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



that isn't Shukaku. Unless you're insinuating that Shukaku happens to have 4 arms. Shukaku isn't some pet that he can use at any time (see naruto v. gaara). He just shapes his techniques after Shukaku, as he did against Kimimaro with his Shield of Shukaku, since shukaku is inherently a part of him.

He's lost some power, just as Naruto would lose some power if he lost the Kyuubi, but is still just as formidable as he was against Deidara, just as Naruto would still retain all the chakra he uses for his mass KB and FRS.

Naruto is a unique case. What people don't understand is that other Jinchuuriki can't do what he can: use his bijuu's chakra in short bursts. Since the Kyuubi is sealed away within Naruto by a seal placed by the 4th, the chakra is relatively controllable, albeit not very well.

Other Jinchuuriki have 2 choices: Normal, or monster. There is no "let me use some of your chakra" crap. Other Jinchuuriki are mere containers that can be turned into monsters at any time, which is why Naruto is unique.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 27, 2008)

Trent said:


> He lost the bijuu-level supply of chakra from Shukaku that allowed to use all theses techniques often or with much strength. He can indeed take naps now.



See my last post.

Shukaku isn't some well as the Kyuubi is, which is why Gaara needs to stay awake. The monster merely resides in him, and is not sealed as the Kyuubi is. 

All that awesome sand stuff he flung at Deidara was 100% Gaara.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> I just wanna see the badguys deal some damage.
> 
> Sure, they killed Asuma. Sure, they killed Jiraiya.
> 
> But dammit, it's not enough!


Don't worry, Kakash'is time is coming.


----------



## Genesis (May 27, 2008)

^ Each time I see someone say that, I'm like, "But the Team 7 reunion you bastards!"


Hiroshi said:


> I'm hoping that Konan is with him as well.




You know, after Jiraiya "schooled" Konan in the art of ninja, she hasn't been seen at all. Even when Zetsu and Pain spoke, she still wasn't shown I believe.

It's that bad, I'm not lying, I forgot she existed. 

But, I'm looking forward to the next chapter because I want a scenery change. I want to see something different, and I'm really hoping Kishi doesn't do "one of those". And by that I mean, he doesn't make a chapter out of something which he could've easily condensed into a few pages.

It sucks when that happens, because then you have to wait longer for the real meat of the stuff.

Still, I can't complain. I've been begging to learn more about Shodai since 06, and he delivered finally. So really, I'll be cool with anything now, even a slow pace.


----------



## razieel (May 27, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I'm hoping that Konan is with him as well.



I want me some Konan this week, otherwise


----------



## Hiroshi (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> You know, after Jiraiya "schooled" Konan in the art of ninja, she hasn't been seen at all. Even when Zetsu and Pain spoke, she still wasn't shown I believe.


Nope, she wasn't shown.



> It's that bad, I'm not lying, I forgot she existed.


Understandable.  I'm not too fond of her, I just want to see more of what see can do. I wasn't too impressed with her short performance against Jiraiya. [I wasn't too pleased with lack of information in the backstories as well...]

I hoping that the next chapter starts things off with a 'bang' again. Even though the main focus will probably start to drift from the Uchiha storyline, I hoping that Kishimoto makes a good transition. There is so much to be covered within the next chapters: its interesting to think how Kishimoto will plan on covering each aspect. Of course not everything will be done at once, but still...


----------



## bearzerger (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> I just wanna see the badguys deal some damage.
> 
> Sure, they killed Asuma. Sure, they killed Jiraiya.
> 
> But dammit, it's not enough!



Blame Kishi for not having the guts to put a scratch on Sasuke. But really what's the point of Pein beating up Naruto? Everyone knows that Naruto has no chance, he can't even deal with Sasuke. And Pein can't capture Naruto, because Naruto needs Kyuubi and there is no one to rescue him.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> ^ Each time I see someone say that, I'm like, "But the Team 7 reunion you bastards!"


But that will be befoe Kakashi's death


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> ^ Each time I see someone say that, I'm like, "But the Team 7 reunion you bastards!"
> 
> 
> 
> You know, after Jiraiya "schooled" Konan in the art of ninja, she hasn't been seen at all. Even when Zetsu and Pain spoke, she still wasn't shown I believe.



I believe Pein told her to stand aside so that he could deal with Jiraiya. It's odd that she didn't reappear when the fight was over though. She should grow in importance when Pein's persuit of Naruto finally begins. One would think that it would start anytime now since he was given the order quite a while ago.



> Sasuke and his 'meeting' with Hebi.



Why did you place "meeting" in quotations.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> I just wanna see the badguys deal some damage.
> 
> Sure, they killed Asuma. Sure, they killed Jiraiya.
> 
> But dammit, it's not enough!



Yeah, despite the killing of good guys that's been going on, the bad guys, who want to take over the world, haven't yet really shown any ability to fight on that global level. That is to say, Madara and Pein are probably much, much stronger than any other shinobi out there, but are they going to be able to take on entire countries? We haven't seen a direct threat to the fate of Konoha itself since Oro's failed invasion.

Although in truth, I think it would be cooler if Konoha attacked first and tried to invade Amegakure. How fucking cool would that be as a backdrop? Ame is by far the best looking of the Hidden Villages.


----------



## Turn_Over (May 27, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Yeah, despite the killing of good guys that's been going on, the bad guys, who want to take over the world, haven't yet really shown any ability to fight on that global level. That is to say, Madara and Pein are probably much, much stronger than any other shinobi out there, but are they going to be able to take on entire countries? We haven't seen a direct threat to the fate of Konoha itself since Oro's failed invasion.
> 
> Although in truth, I think it would be cooler if Konoha attacked first and tried to invade Amegakure. How fucking cool would that be as a backdrop? Ame is by far the best looking of the Hidden Villages.


Pein himself took down Hanzou and ALL of Hanzou's soldiers, supporters, and family. An entire country taken down by Pein. That's why everyone refers to him as a god. 

Madara, though not now, is capable of summoning and controlling the Nine Tailed Fox, which could easily destroy a country that isn't prepared to handle it. 

Madara and Pein are easily the strongest opposition in the manga.


----------



## Genesis (May 27, 2008)

That would be so cool. Akatsuki would honestly get raped hard if they attempted to take on an organised military like Konoha. It, unfortunately, just doesn't work like that.

They know this of course, and that's why they're a shadow organistion as they are.

Ask the Kaguya clan. You can be badass, but that don't help. 

Though, it makes me think now, Pain is planning on making a "nuke" weapon of sorts to get around all of this. But, when exactly is Kishi going to implement that real threatening feeling that the world is going to end if they don't stop these guys?

That's why an internal conflict in Konoha with Madara having a hand in it would be so good.

This is the transitional arc, and the ball has begun rolling. So, the events only need to get escalated from here on out.

Right now, Akatsuki's a cool organisation, but they're really not a threat. That's why I want to see a coup happen, and hopefully it holds connections to Akatsuki. All hell needs to break lose, and Konoha breaking down from within with Akatsuki moving further towards their goals would help bring that sense of urgency for the good guys.

However, apart from the fact he wants his "true" power back, we don't even know what Madara's eventual goal is. Does he want to breed a new Uchiha clan? Does he want world domination? Does he want to end the world somehow?

If he was batshit insane, that would be pretty cool. Ending the world, Uchiha style.


----------



## Chills Here (May 27, 2008)

ironblade_x1 said:


> See my last post.
> 
> Shukaku isn't some well as the Kyuubi is, which is why Gaara needs to stay awake. The monster merely resides in him, and is not sealed as the Kyuubi is.
> 
> All that awesome sand stuff he flung at Deidara was 100% Gaara.



Nerp, sorry, sir. The following link is canon sized proof that Gaara's ultimate sand defense is part of Shukaku. 

And finally...

This link is where he uses his ultimate defense sand to protect himself, which is part of the Shukaku being in him.

kill Kakashi

And these two links are Deidara explaining what just happened, & confirming that it actually is part of his ultimate defense sand. All of this is canon, so unless you have manga proof to back up your claims, my facts > your opinion. I can make a thread in the library, or you can pm me if there's anything else you'd like to discuss, but I don't think there's much else to talk about, & we're filling up the telegrams with things that don't involve the current plot. 

And finally...
And finally...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

No Kakashi ain't dying! I'll be pissed if Kakashi dies, he needs to become hokage dammit. You people have shit on him far too long, he deserve his chance.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No Kakashi ain't dying! I'll be pissed if Kakashi dies, he needs to become hokage dammit. You people have shit on him far too long, he deserve his chance.


Kakashi will die than Kishi will have an excuse to put Naruto in his place


----------



## Genesis (May 27, 2008)

Fuck yeah Bateman, join the revolution.

Kakashi is going to be there until the end. The man's had a tragic life, and personally, I'm tired (not really, it's epic when done right) of seeing everyone go out with a bittersweet ending. Jiraiya, Obito, Sakumo and so on and so on.

Kakashi should be the remnant of the previous generation and remain for the future.


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No Kakashi ain't dying! I'll be pissed if Kakashi dies, he needs to become hokage dammit. You people have shit on him far too long, he deserve his chance.



He might die as an Hokage though 


that's the fate of every hokage


----------



## Genesis (May 27, 2008)

"Sakura needs to grow up."

You know what that means? We're going to see another cup crack, and a reflection of someone's face in the water. ZOMG bad omens!!!

You will be missed Tsunade.


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

lol, Oro will end up being at the same time the first of the Sannins to die and the last of the Sannins to die


----------



## bearzerger (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> "Sakura needs to grow up."
> 
> You know what that means? We're going to see another cup crack, and a reflection of someone's face in the water. ZOMG bad omens!!!
> 
> You will be missed Tsunade.



My mind is definitely down in the gutter. When you talked about cracking cups my first thought was Sakura bursting her bra


----------



## Odlam (May 27, 2008)

> Fuck yeah Bateman, join the revolution.
> 
> Kakashi is going to be there until the end. The man's had a tragic life, and personally, I'm tired (not really, it's epic when done right) of seeing everyone go out with a bittersweet ending. Jiraiya, Obito, Sakumo and so on and so on.
> 
> Kakashi should be the remnant of the previous generation and remain for the future.



No fears! Kakashi will live through this - he had a whole gaiden devoted to him and unlike a certain main character, he's insanely popular. Even if he were to die, it'd be the most epic insane tragic and yet awe inspiring battle/death ever, but my odds are on him getting one of those fights and still living through anyways.


----------



## Genesis (May 27, 2008)

Man, I almost want to see him die now.

Can you imagine? Kakashi taking out someone like Kabutomaru with all his upgraded abilities, and then going out with a bang with some sort of uber speech of the past and the future.

Damn, it would be epic. No, it would be beyond epic. The storytelling may even be as beautiful as the Kakashi Gaiden.

All I know is, Kishi better not fail on his promise. I want to see Kakashi development. It sucks we've not had it yet when he has so much potential.

It makes sense too.

Sasuke's a big character so they've gotten most of his story out of the way, now it's only the future of his path.

Then you have the smaller characters like Sakura and Kakashi developing.

And you finally finish with your main character by closing out.

Kishi better use that logic. It's undeniable. It includes Kakashi.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> "Sakura needs to grow up."
> 
> You know what that means? We're going to see another cup crack, and a reflection of someone's face in the water. ZOMG bad omens!!!
> 
> You will be missed Tsunade.



True, the only thing that isn't clear concerning Sakura's growth is just who will kill Tsunade.

I'm thinking it will either be Danzou because he wants to take over Konoha or Konan since Pein has killed Jiraiya. Also, Konan would be the perfect match for Sakura. Her dodging abilities should allow Sakura to avoid Konan's deadly paper jutsu. 

Sakura should be able to take Konan down after mastering her genjutsu skills. Apparently Konan can't be affected by either ninjutsu or taijutsu.


----------



## Genesis (May 27, 2008)

Jiraiya made her effectively useless with one ninjutsu. She can be affected by them, you just need to use the right ones.

Really, oil should stop her from turning into her paper form too. That could aid with the Taijutsu.

It'll be like this, Sakura would be Rocky and Naruto would be the fat trainer.

"Sakura go knock her head off! Knock her head off!"


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 27, 2008)

HOLY GOD KAKASHIIIIIIIII~

Kakashi is a goddamn shinobi, man. All the Rookie Nine are basically a bunch of kids playing dress-up compared to him. Whether or not Naruto has more raw power than Kakashi, he's still a pissant kid when viewed next to a hardcore badass like Kakashi.

I mean, that guy spent his childhood in war, lost his father and best friend and teacher, and still turned out to be a decent person. That's a fucking accomplishment.


----------



## weemanfan141 (May 27, 2008)

I'm betting Sasuke will still be in the spotlight, the catch is, Sakura and Kakashi team up with him for some epic quest, while Naruto is changing his character with toads.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 27, 2008)

tristechan said:


> HOLY GOD KAKASHIIIIIIIII~
> 
> Kakashi is a goddamn shinobi, man. All the Rookie Nine are basically a bunch of kids playing dress-up compared to him. Whether or not Naruto has more raw power than Kakashi, he's still a pissant kid when viewed next to a hardcore badass like Kakashi.
> 
> I mean, that guy spent his childhood in war, lost his father and best friend and teacher, and still turned out to be a decent person. That's a fucking accomplishment.



I agree...

...if Kakashi were to die, I'd probably cry. I won't even lie...


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2008)

For those who complains about the lack of more jinchuuriki action.

*Spoiler*: __ 



This guy may become canon:


----------



## Rivayir (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No Kakashi ain't dying! I'll be pissed if Kakashi dies, he needs to become hokage dammit. You people have shit on him far too long, he deserve his chance.



The only Hokage position he is suited for is the Hokage of the local hospital position.


----------



## neshru (May 27, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> For those who complains about the lack of more jinchuuriki action.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


but he isn't even a jinchuuriki, isn't he?

Also, you should improve your paint skills before posting pics


----------



## G3ntleF!st (May 27, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> For those who complains about the lack of more jinchuuriki action.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



What makes you think that


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2008)

> What makes you think that



Let's suppose he is the six tailed one. What's the need for having two different six tailed boys? I think he may become canon. (He is also related to Chiriku,so it wouldn't be hard)


----------



## Sesha (May 27, 2008)

Genesis said:


> That would be so cool. Akatsuki would honestly get raped hard if they attempted to take on an organised military like Konoha. It, unfortunately, just doesn't work like that.
> 
> They know this of course, and that's why they're a shadow organistion as they are.
> 
> Ask the Kaguya clan. You can be badass, but that don't help.



Don't forget that Akatsuki has the support of the Rain village, given Pein's leadership. Plus, I wouldn't be surprised if they had some subordinates or hired mercenaries under their belt (although I kinda doubt a detail like that would  actually be brought up. Seems to good of an idea for Kishimoto to actually make use of).

The Kaguya were just nameless fodder anyway, so it's not like that matters, anyway. Kimimaro was the only one who was worth a shit.



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> For those who complains about the lack of more jinchuuriki action.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



He is not a jinchuuriki, so he doesn't count. Plus his abilities aren't that interesting, and he's a filler character.

Sorry, but nothing can make up for the fact that the other jinchuuriki were unceremoniously written off and that we never saw anything from them. Instead we get to see trainwrecks like Kakashi and Sakura run around while "getting their chance" or whatever, as well as terrible filler characters like Karin and Juugo.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 27, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> For those who complains about the lack of more jinchuuriki action.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That's Tiger Mizuki's long lost cousin.


----------



## T.D.A (May 27, 2008)

lol found this on 2ch


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto, the resident king of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), has declared his undyling love for Sasgay.
In fact, that's the entire plot of Naruto. Blond furry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) chases dark haired emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2008)

> He is not a jinchuuriki, so he doesn't count. Plus his abilities aren't that interesting, and he's a filler character.



He *is* a jinchuuriki. And the jinchie's abillities and the bijuu's are different,so the only option is waiting to see the beast.


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

found this spoiler pic. I'm not sure, but it might be legit


----------



## Perseverance (May 27, 2008)

There has to be another "tragic" death in Naruto and I think it's gonna be kakashi. But i just hope he goes out with a bang, guys an awesome character. Also would like to see more connection's about himand his old sensie.


----------



## Nuzents (May 27, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> For those who complains about the lack of more jinchuuriki action.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i'm pretty sure hes not going to be one, he going to be some experiment that was using a beast/bijuu, but not a real jinchuriki, this way he has no relevance to the story line but Naruto can relate to him....it going to be some crap, its filler people are getting to happy about this and acting like he will be cannon.  

he will be shown as much as the filler girl who kisses


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 27, 2008)

Pain will appear before team konoha.

Kakashi will use MS but it won't do Pain any harm.

Then there'll be like 50 "OMFG lol Uchia suckz Pain, Rinnengan >sharingan, MS,Itachi" threads


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2008)

> i'm pretty sure hes not going to be one, he going to be some experiment that was using a beast/bijuu, but not a real jinchuriki, this way he has no relevance to the story line but Naruto can relate to him....it going to be some crap, its filler people are getting to happy about this and acting like he will be cannon.



Oh,and what about all the thing about "i hate my power" and "people looking at him with a mad face  " ?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

piccun said:


> found this spoiler pic. I'm not sure, but it might be legit


Hinata knows the truth


----------



## T.D.A (May 27, 2008)

No one can deny Hinata is some ugly bitch when she activates byakugan.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2008)

Hinata got big boobs and a angel face.


----------



## Casket (May 27, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> No one can deny Hinata is some ugly bitch when she activates byakugan.



>.> And same doens't apply to neji when he activates his?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Hinata got big boobs and a *angel face*.


No she's not - but she got boobs and I've got plastic bag.



> >.> And same doens't apply to neji when he activates his?


each Neji's vein is equally sexual


----------



## T.D.A (May 27, 2008)

Casket said:


> >.> And same doens't apply to neji when he activates his?



yeah well I dnt really care how he looks like,...at least he can kick more ass.


----------



## T.D.A (May 27, 2008)

If Sakura had bigger boobs she would run away with the prize, but I'll say Ino is the prettiest but really lame at fighting.


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hinata knows the truth





Casket said:


> >.> And same doens't apply to neji when he activates his?



Uchiha descend from the Hyuuga 


I've found another spoiler pic


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2008)

> No she's not - but she got boobs and I've got plastic bag.



I see what you're getting at.


----------



## Verdugo (May 27, 2008)

Uhh... Yeah.

I'm sticking with my earlier prediction of Pain appearing before Konoha. Maybe a little of Tsunade.


----------



## OMGitsKurt (May 27, 2008)

I'm might be going out on a limb here, but I predict that some people will like this chapter and others will not like this chapter.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

OMGitsKurt said:


> I'm might be going out on a limb here, but I predict that some people will like this chapter and others will not like this chapter.


heathen


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

piccun said:


> Uchiha descend from the Hyuuga
> 
> 
> I've found another spoiler pic



Sasuke keeps it gangsta


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> heathen



that's bad writing  

I think it's possible it'll be a flashback about Madara and Sasuke in the cave.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

piccun said:


> that's bad writing
> 
> I think it's possible it'll be a flashback about Madara and Sasuke in the cave.


No, its not 

while having a flashback about itachi


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 27, 2008)

lizardo221 said:


> hmm "rereads the thread title" well it says predictions but I just read a whole list "what Kishi did wrong this time". Sigh these threads never change no matter how long I'm gone.



You mean complaining about it never worked before?


----------



## OMGitsKurt (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> heathen





Honestly, this is the best time for the manga to shift focus as Madara finished his little bedtime story and Sasuke has new threads.

Plus changing focus would also build up suspense as to whether or not Sasuke has joined up with Madara/the Akatsuki.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

Itachi flashbacks? That would be interesting 


"..."


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> No, its not
> 
> while gaving a flashback about itachi




Itachi, he sacrificed everything for the sake of the village, but he couldn't kill you Sasuke. He did al he could  to protect  you 

2 other chapters of flashbacks about Itachi


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

Itachi having relations with his lover.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

piccun said:


> Itachi, he sacrificed everything for the sake of the village, but he couldn't kill you Sasuke. He did al he could  to protect  you
> 
> 2 other chapters of flashbacks about Itachi


We still haven't found out how strong he loved his village, I want to know!!


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Itachi having relations with his lover.



"Shunsui you have such beautiful eyes "

"   "


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Itachi having relations with his lover.




So... do they have aids in Konoha


----------



## piccun? (May 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> So... do they have aids in Konoha



not anymore. thanks to Itachi.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 27, 2008)

piccun said:


> not anymore. thanks to Itachi.


Ah, yes - he loved his village


----------



## C-Moon (May 27, 2008)

piccun said:


> found this spoiler pic. I'm not sure, but it might be legit



She's a butterface.
Random noob: "Look at that ass"
Me: "Butterface is ugly as hell."


----------



## apache01 (May 27, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Sasuke's standing on a rock, looking depressed and the next chapter is "Last words"
> 
> Do i smell suicide?



If that happens, I will jump of a building and have my friend youtube it.


----------



## Grendel (May 27, 2008)

tristechan said:


> HOLY GOD KAKASHIIIIIIIII~
> 
> Kakashi is a goddamn shinobi, man. All the Rookie Nine are basically a bunch of kids playing dress-up compared to him. Whether or not Naruto has more raw power than Kakashi, he's still a pissant kid when viewed next to a hardcore badass like Kakashi.
> 
> I mean, that guy spent his childhood in war, lost his father and best friend and teacher, and still turned out to be a decent person. That's a fucking accomplishment.



I agree completely...Kakashi has always been one of my favorite characters in the manga and it's annoying that Kishi continually seems to make his skill sub par.  I really hope he's allowed to become Hokage and a character that survives till the end of the mange...



Makaaveli said:


> There has to be another "tragic" death in Naruto and I think it's gonna be kakashi. But i just hope he goes out with a bang, guys an awesome character. Also would like to see more connection's about himand his old sensie.



I think Tsunade will be the last person to die to make a character "grow-up."  Though really what a lame way to force all your characters to grow-up.  I mean shit there are plenty of people that manage to grow-up without a person close to them dying...


piccun said:


> that's bad writing
> 
> I think it's possible it'll be a flashback about Madara and Sasuke in the cave.



I lol'ed hard at this...but then I realized that it could happen and I


----------



## Xion (May 27, 2008)

Grendel22 said:


> I agree completely...Kakashi has always been one of my favorite characters in the manga and it's annoying that Kishi continually seems to make his skill sub par.  I really hope he's allowed to become Hokage and a character that survives till the end of the mange...



He will become fodder for Obi...I mean Madara's development.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 27, 2008)

i predict, madara will propose that sasuke join him and sasuke will deny, then we cut to hebi action or konoha action.


----------



## beasty (May 27, 2008)

piccun said:


> found this spoiler pic. I'm not sure, but it might be legit



Man the prediction thread is gem man.

Almost every week I find something that cracks me up.

I gotta visit the prediction thread more often.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> No one can deny Hinata is some ugly bitch when she activates byakugan.


byakugan is ugly as hell


----------



## maximilyan (May 27, 2008)

Any spoilers out yet you guys?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Any spoilers out yet you guys?


only tomorow >_>


----------



## Petzie (May 27, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Any spoilers out yet you guys?



Nothing aside from the fakes - I think D:

I read earlier the spoiler guy had the spoiler but went to bed? Or was I imagining that D:


----------



## Sesha (May 27, 2008)

The entire chapter will be a bunch of flashbacks with Itachi, Madara thinking to himself, and Sasuke staring at the sea and ponder away, while looking as pasty and smug as ever (You better believe it!). The fangirls proceed to go wild... until they see the final page of the chapter where Zetsu is munching on Itachi's corpse.




Uzumaki Luiz said:


> He *is* a jinchuuriki. And the jinchie's abillities and the bijuu's are different,so the only option is waiting to see the beast.



No, and no.

When was it said that he was a jinchuuriki? 
Where was it ever said that the jinchuuriki's unique abilities are different from the bijuu? It doesn't make any sense, since the jinchuuriki derive their unique chakra or special abilities from the bijuu itself.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Nothing aside from the fakes - I think D:
> 
> I read earlier the spoiler guy had the spoiler but went to bed? Or was I imagining that D:


yes ¬¬'

i dont know if he had the spoiler


i just know that they said that the spoiler would come in 20 hours...so only tomorow ~


i would if we will have the last words from everyone xD

madara to sasuke, itachi and jiraya




btw, i predict that sasuke will come with one misuzu moment and ppl will call him gay forever


----------



## Casket (May 27, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> If Sakura had bigger boobs she would run away with the prize, but I'll say Ino is the prettiest but really lame at fighting.




Boob size = level of attractiveness?

mm kay


----------



## Face (May 27, 2008)

I just hope it's not a dissappointing chapter. Hopefully this one will actually be interesting to read.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

i wonder how pissed ppl will be if this chapter has actually one flash back with madara's last words to sasuke , inside the cave...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

Casket said:


> *Boob size = level of attractiveness?
> *
> mm kay



Of course not my love. It's down to taste 



Hopefully we'll get spoiler pics and stuff tomorrow like we did last week.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

Petzie & Jeanne, my two favourite girls in the prediction thread...the three of us 


 We must say on topic: Hopefully we will see Sasuke again though i must be honest and say i am interested in what's going on with Naruto and the gang, i wouldn't mind seeing them this chapter also.


----------



## Gary (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Petzie & Jeanne, my two favourite girls in the prediction thread...the three of us
> 
> 
> We must say on topic: Hopefully we will see Sasuke again though i must be honest and say i am interested in what's going on with Naruto and the gang, i wouldn't mind seeing them this chapter also.



some one said naruto ins this thread


----------



## Casket (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Petzie & Jeanne, my two favourite girls in the prediction thread...the three of us
> 
> 
> We must say on topic: Hopefully we will see Sasuke again though i must be honest and say i am interested in what's going on with Naruto and the gang, i wouldn't mind seeing them this chapter also.



>.> I see how it is Alan...

Stick a skinny girl in there and that'll be me


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Petzie & Jeanne, my two favourite girls in the prediction thread...the three of us



pekpekpek

you are one of my faves bateman, pedobear man  



> We must say on topic: Hopefully we will see Sasuke again though i must be honest and say i am interested in what's going on with Naruto and the gang, i wouldn't mind seeing them this chapter also.



yes yes, i just dont want the sauce to disappear!

i wanna see the others bad too, i wanna see naruto's reaction, i wanna see kakashi, etc

i really hope that sasuke will return to konoha, so we will see them at the same time


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 27, 2008)

Casket said:


> >.> I see how it is Alan...
> 
> Stick a skinny girl in there and that'll be me



You weren't here when i made that post! You're always number one baby 



JeanneUchiha said:


> pekpekpek
> 
> you are one of my faves bateman, pedobear man



Excellent 



> yes yes, i just dont want the sauce to disappear!
> 
> i wanna see the others bad too, i wanna see naruto's reaction, i wanna see kakashi, etc
> 
> *i really hope that sasuke will return to konoha, so we will see them at the same time*



Yeah, they'll be praising Sasuke calling him an hero and then he turns around and was like "I'm gonna kill these bitches"


----------



## MisterQ (May 27, 2008)

we'll probably get back to the message on the frog


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Excellent



*rapes*




> Yeah, they'll be praising Sasuke calling him an hero and then he turns around and was like "I'm gonna kill these bitches"



uhuh, if sasuke returns to konoha now, i wonder how much cock suck he will get, after all, he "killed" orochimaru and itachi, and the akatsuki that got gaara (pitty i dont think that konoha and naruto know about that , but well, kakashi knew that sasuke was fighting with deidara, no? )




he made more "justice" at konoha's eyes than any other konoha nin made until now, even if he is one traitor


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

I'd guess we have another 11 hours until spoilers come out.


----------



## Bonds (May 27, 2008)

Bored so making a useless post.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I'd guess we have another 11 hours until spoilers come out.




good, i just need to go sleep so 



Bonds said:


> Bored so making a useless post.






i think that i will make another paint prediction


----------



## overrated (May 27, 2008)

I guess the year of the Sasuke will be the year of "flashbacks".


----------



## Casket (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You weren't here when i made that post! You're always number one baby







I best be, boi! yer sauce has a nice tan thar.

I predict... Kisame.


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

No more Sasuke flashbacks please


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

Incubus said:


> No more Sasuke flashbacks please


this chapter will be one flash back of madara's last words to sasuke, inside the cave


----------



## calimike (May 27, 2008)

From MH

Sasuke give order something... please translated this spoiler...


*Spoiler*: __ 



2CH

Cita:
４０２話　【最後の言葉】

サスケ「えーみんなよく集まってくれた。今日はー大事なお知らせがありますー」

カリン「なによぉ早く言いなさいよー！！」

サスケ「えーヘビもう解散ね。か・い・さ・ん・・・。これからは「うちは」で動いてもらいまーす」

スイゲツ「えーそんなのきいてねえよぉ～↓↓」

サスケ「もう一度いう・・・俺を怒らせるな」
　　　　　＜◎＞　＜◎＞　　ｷﾞﾛﾘ

ジュウゴ「・・・ｇｋｇｋ」


Cita:
何気に木の葉と蛇がバトル中
そして十吾が暴走しかけたところで
サスケが突然登場

重吾「ぐあああ」
サスケ「落ち着け重吾」

重吾落ち着く

木の葉「！！　サスケ　！？」
蛇「！！　サスケ　！？」

蛇「サスケどこいってたんだよ！」
　「イタチはどうなった？」

サスケ「死んだ‥、俺が殺した‥」
木の葉・蛇「！！！」

ナルト「サスケ‥」
さくら「サスケ君‥」

ナルト「サスケ‥、俺達と一緒に木の葉に戻るってばよ‥」

サスケ「‥、良いだろう、俺も木の葉には用がある」

木の葉「！！！！」
蛇「！！！！」


次回急展開　「サスケの帰還」


Cita:
鬼鮫「い、イタチさん…」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「死んでしまったのですか……あの、イタチさんが…」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「……実は…私もさっき水月に負けてしまいましてねぇ…鮫肌を奪われてしまいました」
　　　「いやあ…お恥ずかしいです…」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「ですが…見知った者が強くなって帰ってくるのを見るのは、なんだか嬉しいですねぇ…」
　　　「イタチさんは笑うかもしれませんが……
　　　　はは、笑っていますね…口元が緩んでいますよ…最期は微笑みながら逝ったんですね…」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「……」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「え？なんですか…？」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「ああ、イタチさんも嬉しかったんですね…強くなった弟を見て」

イタチ「………」
鬼鮫「ええ、そうですねぇ……そろそろ、私達も帰りましょうか」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「どこに帰りたいですか？イタチさん…」
イタチ「…………」

鬼鮫「…解りました…じゃあ、帰りましょうか」
　　　「あなたが育った家に…」
イタチ「………」

～終～


Cita:
バレ

ジライヤが死んで死体人形にされて送り返される
怒り狂うナルト
お前みたいな腑抜けは作戦に加えられないとツナデ
殺す気で技を仕掛けてみろとのこと
怒りをバネに風遁・螺旋手裏剣
死を覚悟するツナデ
もう十分だと制止するサクラ
狂い具合も含めて合格とツナデ
それぞれの最終決戦が始まる
次号へ


Cita:
超大まかなバレ

海を遠い目で眺めながら兄との思い出を回想

マダラのねぐらでの回想
ナルトの素性を初めて知らされ驚愕するサスケ
兄への思い、実は自分と逆の境遇だったナルトへの屈折した思い
それはやがて木の葉への憎しみ復習へと変わる


サスケのもとに背後から近付くマダラ
「どうだ。お前の答えを聞こう」

「木の葉を・・・潰す」
その目には真なる万華鏡車輪眼が！！
波ざざ～～ん


Cita:
じゃあ文字バレで

扉絵
子供のサスケと一家団欒の様子

舞台は海辺
サスケが一人海を眺めている
サスケの回想
イタチが近づきながら小声で一言
サスケ「・・・」
マダラ「頭が冷えたか？」
マダラが背後から話し掛ける
サスケ「・・・」
サスケ「なぜイタチの真実を俺に話した？俺をどうしたい？お前の話が本当ならお前はイタチの敵であり、俺の敵だ」


Cita:
次次号バレ

伝説の瞳術である死者の蘇生で生き返るキン
キン「師匠！ありがとうございます！」
感動の再開
サスケ「もしや生き返らせるとしても俺とイタチは生き返らされたくないね」
サスケ「あのさ？人間がそんな死んだり生き返らされたりそんなチープなモンでいいの？」
キン（じゃぁなんでおれはいき返したんですか師匠）
カクズ（それじゃ生き返った俺って一体ナンなのよ・・・）

こんな感じでさ？
色んな漫画の名場面集めてみましたって作品にするのもありだと思うわ


Cita:
バレ＜最後の言葉＞
マダラ「サスケ！これからどうする気だ」
サスケ「蛇のやつらに会いに行く。そしてダンゾウを討つ！マダラ俺と来るか？
マダラ「復讐する気か！イタチの気持ちを考えろ！それでも行く気か」
サスケ「おまえも蛇の一員だマダラいいな？」
マダラ「サスケせんぱ～～～い！！いきま～す。


Cita:
バレ


サスケがうみをながめながら
さ「にいさんいつまでもすごくとおいよ。もうにいさんにはあえない」
マダラがあらわれ
ま「サスケ、イタチはおまえのことをかんがえみちびきだしたんだ。これからどうするんだ！」
サスケはしかと
そしてマダラがアジトへいこうと
したら
さ「木の葉へたしかめにいく、おまえはまだしんようできない！おれをどうしたいかしらないがにいさんのすべてをしるまでおまえはしんようできない！」
ま「わかった。それでは鬼鮫と木の葉へいきたしかめてこい」
そこに鬼鮫登場
鬼 サスケくんいきますか！


Cita:
バレ
サスケ「もうイタチは海の向こうにいるんだね・・・
マダラ「淋しいかサスケ。ず～と一人でここまで大変だったなあ。
サスケ「マダラおまえ・・おれのことどう思うか？淋しい奴だと思うか？
マダラ「俺も蛇にいれてくれないか。
サスケ「あたりまえだろ！もうおまえは俺の女だ！おれだけの・・・
マダラ「サス・・サスケさ・サスケせ～ん～ぱ～い！欲しい・・
サスケ「イタチ天国で見ててくれ！！！」
サスケマダラ「俺たちのスペシャルロウリングサンだーー！！！マンげカイカン


Cita:
バレ

結局水月は鬼鮫にかなわず修行もかねて他の七刀を集めに旅立つ
重吾はサスケの力（ナルトの中の九尾と話した時みたいに）で殺人衝動が消える
鬼鮫と香燐はサスケと共に木の葉へ向かうことに
鬼鮫「イタチさんの言葉通り木の葉へ戻るんですか？」
サスケ「ああ…。だがイタチに言われたからじゃない。確かめたいことがあるだけだ。」


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> this chapter will be one flash back of madara's last words to sasuke, inside the cave



I like the way last chapter ended. More flashbacks with Sasuke would ruin it.


----------



## Bonds (May 27, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I like the way last chapter ended. More flashbacks with Sasuke would ruin it.



If the preview was correct we'll likely finally find out what Itachi's "Last Words" were to Sasuke. That's one flashback I'd be happy seeing.


----------



## maximilyan (May 27, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> only tomorow >_>



 . well i hope we get some naruto. i missed that blond haired fool.

im guessing that if the "last words" relate to naruto and co, then naruto will finally break down.


----------



## RikkoValdez (May 27, 2008)

Personally i was crushed by the death of Jiraiya and i think he deserves some attention so i hope they start informing people about his death in the next episode.


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

Bonds said:


> If the preview was correct we'll likely finally find out what Itachi's "Last Words" were to Sasuke. That's one flashback I'd be happy seeing.



I'd prefer if it were about Itachi's last words to Naruto or something like that. I'd like Itachi's words to Sasuke to remain a secret for a while. Also, if Kishi wanted to reveal it, last chapter sure enough had the space for it.


----------



## Bonds (May 27, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I'd prefer if it were about Itachi's last words to Naruto or something like that. I'd like Itachi's words to Sasuke to remain a secret for a while. Also, if Kishi wanted to reveal it, last chapter sure enough had the space for it.



I don't think Itachi said anything to Naruto besides what we saw. He was just confirming that Naruto would be there for Sasuke. Naruto certainly didn't react like Itachi said anything besides what we saw.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I'd prefer if it were about Itachi's last words to Naruto or something like that. I'd like Itachi's words to Sasuke to remain a secret for a while. Also, if Kishi wanted to reveal it, last chapter sure enough had the space for it.


perhaps the chapter will be one last words spam...

itachi's to sasuke
madara's to sasuke
jiraya's
itachi's to naruto o.o :~



i feel like we needed madara's "truth" to finally understand what itachi told to sasuke...let's wait to see >_>


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I don't think Itachi said anything to Naruto besides what we saw. He was just confirming that Naruto would be there for Sasuke. Naruto certainly didn't react like Itachi said anything besides what we saw.



Either that or he was completely confused by whatever he was told. I'd really like if Itachi told him something, but who knows.


----------



## maximilyan (May 27, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I'd prefer if it were about Itachi's last words to Naruto or something like that. I'd like Itachi's words to Sasuke to remain a secret for a while. Also, if Kishi wanted to reveal it, last chapter sure enough had the space for it.



EIther one of those would be extremely interesting imo.


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> perhaps the chapter will be one last words spam...
> 
> itachi's to sasuke
> madara's to sasuke
> ...



That sounds like Kishi. Strech out chapter into three and then give us three chapters crammed into one.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

Incubus said:


> That sounds like Kishi. Strech out chapter into three and then give us three chapters crammed into one.


lulz 

well, just like he did in 380, with many things happening at the same time 




calimike said:


> From MH
> 
> Sasuke give order something... please translated this spoiler...
> 
> ...



it came out now o.O?


----------



## Drama (May 27, 2008)

NO MORE UCHIA. I figured out Itachi was a hero 3 chapters ago, and im tired of Mandara talking shiit, show your face already.

Hopefuly we get back to Konoha, where hell breaks loose Jeriaya is dead, Naruto goes Super Saiyan and Pein turns into Chuck Norris. 

i have to say the explanation was awesome, Cleared a lot in the air with Itachi, but it will be too much info if it continues.


----------



## Konoha (May 27, 2008)

wheres the freakin ass spoilers i cant take it no more i've been lurking for a long long time


----------



## kakashi2 (May 27, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> -Naruto will receive the news!
> -Kakashi will show us how asewome he ispek!



Sounds like a usual chapter eehhh!!!!!!

but i agree with every1 that is saying that they will change panels now and actually go to like konoha or kisame since they ended the chapter with sasuke loking at the sea and  thinking things over!!!
Or kishi could be a F****** ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and show us what his dicision is (either believing madra or not) and disapoint us all!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterOdin (May 27, 2008)

Are we sure that the "Last Words" (if you believe the preview) refers to Itachi's or Madara's last words?  Could it be Jiraiya's last words?


----------



## hzluis (May 27, 2008)

From 2ch

ネタバレ教えましょう。 
イタチが死ぬときに言った言葉「ナルトを守れ！」それを胸に海の岬でナルトを守ることを決意する。 
それから最終回ナルトが九尾になって大暴れする。戻ることが不可能に・・・ 
そしてサスケはイタチからさずかった。万華鏡車輪眼でナルトを戻すことに成功する。 
しかし、その代償によって目の失明だけには止まらず・・・・・・ 
あとは最終回をみてね。


----------



## Incubus (May 27, 2008)

spoiler


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

hzluis said:


> From 2ch
> 
> ネタバレ教えましょう。
> イタチが死ぬときに言った言葉「ナルトを守れ！」それを胸に海の岬でナルトを守ることを決意する。
> ...


please, someone, translate O_o


----------



## faithless (May 27, 2008)

> *Chapter 402 Prediction*:
> 
> Sasuke is deciding what to do with his life now that his years of vengence were not what they appeared to be.   Should he now seek revenge on Konoha's leaders?   Or should he give up the path of the Avenger?
> 
> Meanwhile, we should be seeing some old faces.   Will it be Naruto getting the bad news?  Or will we be seeing Kisame vs Hebi wraping up,  with Kisame smirking evily as the fight comes to a close?



frickin' agreed.


----------



## Mizura (May 27, 2008)

> ネタバレ教えましょう。
> イタチが死ぬときに言った言葉「ナルトを守れ！」それを胸に海の岬でナルトを守ることを決意す る。
> それから最終回ナルトが九尾になって大暴れする。戻ることが不可能に・・・
> そしてサスケはイタチからさずかった。万華鏡車輪眼でナルトを戻すことに成功する。
> ...


It says that Itachi's final words were "Protect Naruto." 

It mentions back when Sasuke used Sharingan to repress Kyuubi.

I couldn't make out the end of the spoilers, it mentions the loss of eyesight again, but I'm not sure if it's to say that it continues or stops.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Short trans by my japanese friend i bought on ebay.
> 
> "sasuke recalls what itachi said to him.
> 
> Naruto is the senju king, and hier to trone"





			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> It says that Itachi's final words were "Protect Naruto."
> 
> It mentions back when Sasuke used Sharingan to repress Kyuubi.
> 
> I couldn't make out the end of the spoilers, it mentions the loss of eyesight again, but I'm not sure if it's to say that it continues or stops.


Either way it's pro-former Team 7. I miss the old team and anything involving Sasuke reuniting with them is a-ok in my book.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

i used babelfish 


is there really something like, if naruto go ninetails, or something like that, its impossible to return, so the ms should be used for that o.O


----------



## lastfornow (May 27, 2008)

If the spoilers true, we'll be seeing a Team 7 reuinion.


----------



## Casket (May 27, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i used babelfish
> 
> 
> is there really something like, if naruto go ninetails, or something like that, its impossible to return, so the ms should be used for that o.O



Seems like Itachi and the Kyuubi are like this *crosses fingers*. Tight!

both in some way told Sasuke to keep Naruto alive/protected.


----------



## Chills Here (May 27, 2008)

I need these spoilers to be confirmed !


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> I need these spoilers to be confirmed !


me too!

this spoiler = sasuke back to konoha, back to naruto!


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 27, 2008)

I hope that spoiler is true. Sound good to me I would love to see Sasuke and Naruto back together. 

Jeanne I love you sig it is a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 27, 2008)

I can confirm that they are fake...if you like


----------



## The Lightning Count (May 27, 2008)

Here is a spoiler apparently from manga helpers:  Please translate


*Spoiler*: __ 



402話　【最後の言葉】

サスケ「えーみんなよく集まってくれた。今日はー大事なお知らせがありますー」

カリン「なによぉ早く言いなさいよー!!」

サスケ「えーヘビもう解散ね。か・い・さ・ん・・・。これからは「うちは」で動いてもらいまーす」

スイゲツ「えーそんなのきいてねえよぉ~↓↓」

サスケ「もう一度いう・・・俺を怒らせるな」
　　　　　<◎>　<◎>　　ｷﾞﾛﾘ

ジュウゴ「・・・gkgk」


Cita:
何気に木の葉と蛇がバトル中
そして十吾が暴走しかけたところで
サスケが突然登場

重吾「ぐあああ」
サスケ「落ち着け重吾」

重吾落ち着く

木の葉「!!　サスケ　!?」
蛇「!!　サスケ　!?」

蛇「サスケどこいってたんだよ!」
　「イタチはどうなった?」

サスケ「死んだ‥、俺が殺した‥」
木の葉・蛇「!!!」

ナルト「サスケ‥」
さくら「サスケ君‥」

ナルト「サスケ‥、俺達と一緒に木の葉に戻るってばよ‥」

サスケ「‥、良いだろう、俺も木の葉には用がある」

木の葉「!!!!」
蛇「!!!!」


次回急展開　「サスケの帰還」


Cita:
鬼鮫「い、イタチさん…」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「死んでしまったのですか……あの、イタチさんが…」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「……実は…私もさっき水月に負けてしまいましてねぇ…鮫肌を奪われてしまいました」
　　　「いやあ…お恥ずかしいです…」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「ですが…見知った者が強くなって帰ってくるのを見るのは、なんだか嬉しいですねぇ…」
　　　「イタチさんは笑うかもしれませんが……
　　　　はは、笑っていますね…口元が緩んでいますよ…最期は微笑みながら逝ったんですね…」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「……」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「え?なんですか…?」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「ああ、イタチさんも嬉しかったんですね…強くなった弟を見て」

イタチ「………」
鬼鮫「ええ、そうですねぇ……そろそろ、私達も帰りましょうか」
イタチ「……」
鬼鮫「どこに帰りたいですか?イタチさん…」
イタチ「…………」

鬼鮫「…解りました…じゃあ、帰りましょうか」
　　　「あなたが育った家に…」
イタチ「………」

~終~


Cita:
バレ

ジライヤが死んで死体人形にされて送り返される
怒り狂うナルト
お前みたいな腑抜けは作戦に加えられないとツナデ
殺す気で技を仕掛けてみろとのこと
怒りをバネに風遁・螺旋手裏剣
死を覚悟するツナデ
もう十分だと制止するサクラ
狂い具合も含めて合格とツナデ
それぞれの最終決戦が始まる
次号へ


Cita:
超大まかなバレ

海を遠い目で眺めながら兄との思い出を回想

マダラのねぐらでの回想
ナルトの素性を初めて知らされ驚愕するサスケ
兄への思い、実は自分と逆の境遇だったナルトへの屈折した思い
それはやがて木の葉への憎しみ復習へと変わる


サスケのもとに背後から近付くマダラ
「どうだ。お前の答えを聞こう」

「木の葉を・・・潰す」
その目には真なる万華鏡車輪眼が!!
波ざざ~~ん


Cita:
じゃあ文字バレで

扉絵
子供のサスケと一家団欒の様子

舞台は海辺
サスケが一人海を眺めている
サスケの回想
イタチが近づきながら小声で一言
サスケ「・・・」
マダラ「頭が冷えたか?」
マダラが背後から話し掛ける
サスケ「・・・」
サスケ「なぜイタチの真実を俺に話した?俺をどうしたい?お前の話が本当ならお前はイタチの敵であり、俺の敵だ」


Cita:
次次号バレ

伝説の瞳術である死者の蘇生で生き返るキン
キン「師匠!ありがとうございます!」
感動の再開
サスケ「もしや生き返らせるとしても俺とイタチは生き返らされたくないね」
サスケ「あのさ?人間がそんな死んだり生き返らされたりそんなチープなモンでいいの?」
キン(じゃぁなんでおれはいき返したんですか師匠)
カクズ(それじゃ生き返った俺って一体ナンなのよ・・・)

こんな感じでさ?
色んな漫画の名場面集めてみましたって作品にするのもありだと思うわ


Cita:
バレ<最後の言葉>
マダラ「サスケ!これからどうする気だ」
サスケ「蛇のやつらに会いに行く。そしてダンゾウを討つ!マダラ俺と来るか?
マダラ「復讐する気か!イタチの気持ちを考えろ!それでも行く気か」
サスケ「おまえも蛇の一員だマダラいいな?」
マダラ「サスケせんぱ~~~い!!いきま~す。


Cita:
バレ


サスケがうみをながめながら
さ「にいさんいつまでもすごくとおいよ。もうにいさんにはあえない」
マダラがあらわれ
ま「サスケ、イタチはおまえのことをかんがえみちびきだしたんだ。これからどうするんだ!」
サスケはしかと
そしてマダラがアジトへいこうと
したら
さ「木の葉へたしかめにいく、おまえはまだしんようできない!おれをどうしたいかしらないがにいさんのすべてをしるまでおまえはしんようできない!」
ま「わかった。それでは鬼鮫と木の葉へいきたしかめてこい」
そこに鬼鮫登場
鬼 サスケくんいきますか!


Cita:
バレ
サスケ「もうイタチは海の向こうにいるんだね・・・
マダラ「淋しいかサスケ。ず~と一人でここまで大変だったなあ。
サスケ「マダラおまえ・・おれのことどう思うか?淋しい奴だと思うか?
マダラ「俺も蛇にいれてくれないか。
サスケ「あたりまえだろ!もうおまえは俺の女だ!おれだけの・・・
マダラ「サス・・サスケさ・サスケせ~ん~ぱ~い!欲しい・・
サスケ「イタチ天国で見ててくれ!!!」
サスケマダラ「俺たちのスペシャルロウリングサンだーー!!!マンげカイカン


Cita:
バレ

結局水月は鬼鮫にかなわず修行もかねて他の七刀を集めに旅立つ
重吾はサスケの力(ナルトの中の九尾と話した時みたいに)で殺人衝動が消える
鬼鮫と香燐はサスケと共に木の葉へ向かうことに
鬼鮫「イタチさんの言葉通り木の葉へ戻るんですか?」
サスケ「ああ…。だがイタチに言われたからじゃない。確かめたいことがあるだけだ。」


----------



## forkandspoon (May 27, 2008)

I dont think I can take another shitty chapter.... Please please please Let Pein be on the move, or some other type of plot development, I hate side story....


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2008)

T7mybabies said:


> I hope that spoiler is true. Sound good to me I would love to see Sasuke and Naruto back together.
> 
> Jeanne I love you sig it is a beautiful piece of art.



wonder, sasuke back to naruto, and as a protector 


hehe i loved this img too, i found this coloring in deviant art, and later i found this sasuke fanart, and i was like "damn i want this sasuke like av so bad and that pic with sasuke looking at the sea is one of the best imgs yet"

so i decided to make one set XD^^


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> Naruto is the senju king, and hier to trone"



I say this is the real one.


----------



## Shishi-O (May 28, 2008)

... Nice, now on to naruto, hopefully he doesn't go kyuubi


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> I say this is the real one.





it is not in the spoiler though


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2008)

Yeah that one was a joke people.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

A joke based on facts,so it is. 



> ... Nice, now on to naruto, hopefully he doesn't go kyuubi



Last time he did was ages ago,kiddo.


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Short trans by my japanese friend i bought on ebay.
> 
> "sasuke recalls what itachi said to him.
> 
> Naruto is the senju king, and hier to trone"




Naruto as Senju king? You know Kishi isn't gonna use that.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

I used babelfish translation on that spoiler from Mangahelpers. Interestingly, it talked about a certain "weasel" and an "ogre shark." 

_?The weasel how became?? [sasuke] ?it died., we killed.?_

and

_"The ogre shark ?to be, the weasel?? The weasel ?......? the ogre shark ?it is to die?......That, weasel?? Weasel ?......? ogre shark ?_


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I used babelfish translation on that spoiler from Mangahelpers. Interestingly, it talked about a certain "weasel" and an "ogre shark."
> 
> _?The weasel how became?? [sasuke] ?it died., we killed.?_
> 
> ...



Itachi and Kisame? Interesting. Prolly fake, though.


----------



## Sumeragi (May 28, 2008)

I predict that "Last Words", while I hope it refers to Itachi, will actually mean something else. 

And *today* is my *birthday.*


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

Sumeragi said:


> I predict that "Last Words", while I hope it refers to Itachi, will actually mean something else.
> 
> And *today* is my *birthday.*



happy birthday


----------



## Euraj (May 28, 2008)

Sumeragi said:


> I predict that "Last Words", while I hope it refers to Itachi, will actually mean something else.
> 
> And *today* is my *birthday*.


Happy birthday.

So... Spoilers that aren't full of crap?


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Sumeragi said:


> I predict that "Last Words", while I hope it refers to Itachi, will actually mean something else.
> 
> And *today* is my *birthday.*



Happy birthday.


----------



## Bakatsu (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I used babelfish translation on that spoiler from Mangahelpers. Interestingly, it talked about a certain "weasel" and an "ogre shark."
> 
> _?The weasel how became?? [sasuke] ?it died., we killed.?_
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty accurate.


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I used babelfish translation on that spoiler from Mangahelpers. Interestingly, it talked about a certain "weasel" and an "ogre shark."
> 
> _?The weasel how became?? [sasuke] ?it died., we killed.?_
> 
> ...



What, Kisame is the spy?


----------



## snapdown36 (May 28, 2008)

oh babelfish how i abhor you.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

*another one:*


水平線を見つめるサスケ 見つめる 
鼬との様々な思い出(戦い含む)鼬
涙が流れる 
開いた目は万華鏡 
それを後ろで見つめるマダラ見つめる 
マダラの目がアップ

*and another small one:*

水月と重吾は蛇脱退
代わりに鬼鮫さんが入って木の葉へ行くことに


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

I don't care if Sasuke helps Naruto while he doesn't follows Itachi's orders.

Naruto= comon sense

Itachi= madness


I hope Sasuke fulfill his rol as Naruto's bitch instead Itachi's bitch who doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I don't care if Sasuke helps Naruto while he doesn't follows Itachi's orders.
> 
> Naruto= comon sense
> 
> ...


 In a way what you said doesn't make sense, but I LIKE it


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

Sumeragi said:


> I predict that "Last Words", while I hope it refers to Itachi, will actually mean something else.
> 
> And *today* is my *birthday.*


 happy birthday i hope you eat pussy tonight :amazed


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2008)

Konoha said:


> happy birthday i hope you eat pussy tonight :amazed


Was that really necessary?

Also, I can't wait till the new spoilers get TL'd


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Sumeragi said:


> I predict that "Last Words", while I hope it refers to Itachi, will actually mean something else.
> 
> And *today* is my *birthday.*



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kensei (May 28, 2008)

1st spoiler mentions Sasuke's ms being opened.

2nd spoiler says something about someone going of konoha instead of kisame. there's something about suigetsu in there as well.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Kensei said:


> 1st spoiler mentions Sasuke's ms being opened.
> 
> 2nd spoiler says something about someone going of konoha instead of kisame. there's something about suigetsu in there as well.


 That's how I undestood it too...


... seems like another boring chapter after all.


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> That's how I undestood it too...
> 
> 
> ... seems like another boring chapter after all.


No yeah, who cares about Sasuke having perhaps his own MS, or us finally getting a hint at the resolution to Suigetsu vs. Kisame, yawn, right?


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

spoiler from 2ch


*Spoiler*: __ 



波打ち側にいるサスケ
～回想～
―ただいま……
サスケ「！兄さん！」「お帰り！一緒に遊ぼうよ！なにして遊ぶ？」
サスケ母「こら！兄さんは宿題があるからそれが終わってからにしなさい」
イタチ「いいよ宿題はあとでするから」
森。かくれんぼをしてイタチを探すサスケだがイタチを見つけるも分身の術で逃げる

夜。夕食を食べながらサスケは父に「今日かくれんぼしたんだけど分身の術で逃げるのはずるいよね！？」
父「ほう…もう分身が使えるのか」
サスケ「……」「今度オレにも分身教えて！」母「宿題」
ガクッと落ち込むサスケにイタチはいつもの指を額にあて「許せサスケ」をする

場面は変わり新しい手裏剣術～の話(昔の回想シーンで出てきた奴。)
サスケ「また今度修行してくれる？」
イタチ「ああ。ただオレも任務があるしお前も明日から学校だから二人の時間がそうとれなくなるだろうけどな」
サスケ微笑みながら「それでもいい……たまに一緒にいてくれれば」
そしてうちは全滅する前の日のシーン
手裏剣術の教えを乞うサスケにイタチは「許せサスケ………また今度だ」

お前の越える壁としてオレは―お前と共にあり続ける―――たとえ憎まれようとも……それが兄貴ってもんだ

そしてイタチ最後のシーン
サスケに近づき目に指を指すかとおもえば額に指を指し


笑いながら



イタチ「許せサスケ………これで最後だ」



～回想終わり～

泣くサスケ
後ろからマダラとサスケの仲間三人がサスケを見る

サスケ「我らは蛇を脱した」「これより我ら小隊は名を゛鷹゛と改め行動する」「鷹の目的はただひとつ。我々は――――」
マダラがサスケを見る
サスケアップ。そしてマンゲとも普通のとも違う新しい眼に


「木の葉を潰す」 




another flashback.. probably it's fake


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 28, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## El Torero (May 28, 2008)

Duko, I miss you so much


----------



## Gojita (May 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i find it cool and all that he has awakened his Mangekyo Sharingan if those pictures are real, but not in the shape of a star... that is just not cool.


----------



## kurzon (May 28, 2008)

Hm - interesting images in the spoiler thread.  If that's Sasuke's new EMS, it kinda loooks like flowers - very funny.


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

yea sasuke has EMS... wtf...

and hebi joins akatsuki lol


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 28, 2008)

I find it great Sasuke awakened his MS! Very great!


----------



## calimike (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's new sharingan. A new sharingan look like atom


----------



## Kensei (May 28, 2008)

Gojita said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i find it cool and all that he has awakened his Mangekyo Sharingan if those pictures are real, but not in the shape of a star... that is just not cool.



looks like snowflakes to me. why are you spoiler tagging stuff in the spoiler discussion?


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

It's still about Sasuke?! WTF? I thought were going back to Naruto, Jiraiya, and the rest of the world in this chapter.


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2008)

Lol EMS


----------



## calimike (May 28, 2008)

Kensei said:


> looks like snowflakes to me. why are you spoiler tagging stuff in the spoiler discussion?



Huh, snowflake? I though it's atom. Nuclear Genjutsu!? Winter Genjutsu!?


----------



## Zrco (May 28, 2008)

Looks like more QQ tears in this one. Jesus. Dont know how much more of this I can take.



























go wings


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 28, 2008)

With a shitty Google translation I found out very little. However, it seems like Mikoto is mentioned here, too. And Hebi's group isn't anymore a "Snake" but a Hawk. Someone please translate it!


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> No yeah, who cares about Sasuke having perhaps his own MS, or us finally getting a hint at the resolution to Suigetsu vs. Kisame, yawn, right?


 Well, to someone uninterested in Hebi and Sasuke it's dbl yawn.


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

Here we go again with the cheap power-ups for Sasuke and wtf...Team Hebi is still alive. DOES NOT DELIVER!!!


----------



## Zrco (May 28, 2008)

Heiji-sama said:


> yea sasuke has EMS... wtf...
> 
> and hebi joins akatsuki lol



Ha. I saw that coming. Sasuke too.

Good. Assholes on one side and the good guys on the leaf side.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Kisame wtf are you doing fuck up team hebi pls, Sasuke got EMS no surprise there


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Here we go again with the cheap power-ups for Sasuke and wtf...Team Hebi is still alive. DOES NOT DELIVER!!!



I will not be surprised if Sasuke Kirins Chuck Norris to oblivion in this chapter. 

EDIT: Latest spoiler reads:

サスケ：　木の葉を潰す
Sasuke: (I will) crush Konoha.


Nice. Now we'll see his Uchiha ass get beaten by every senjuu in Konoha! Beat that Uchiha asshole!


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke chose the wrong side he's going to get fucked up, Will of fire isnt a thing to be messed around with, Madaras brain washing is complete (?)


----------



## QuoNina (May 28, 2008)

The page shows Team Hebi with Madara. I am guessing those are the people Sasuke sides with. [Edit: Alright, nvm. It's kind of obvious.] In the page with his Sharingan activated, he mentioned Konoha. Looks like he is gonna throw a bomb in Konoha in any second now. [Atomic bomb. XD]

Anyone translated Itachi's final words yet?


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> Well, to someone uninterested in Hebi and Sasuke it's dbl yawn.


Akatsuki (Kisame) ain't your cup of tea either then? 

I don't see how you can call the resolution of the arc a boring chapter, but whatever suits you =/

This definitely involves more than Sasuke and Hebi, and likely shapes significant events of arcs to come (specially if Hebi and Sasuke do side with Akatsuki).


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

So Sasuke unlocked the EMS huh? Whats he going to do now.


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Damn, those spoiler pics are epic. Itachi smiling like that is sooooo not what I expected to see. And Sasuke's MS/EMS is almost exactly how I expected it would look. He's pretty fucking pissed, to say the least.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

*looks at new Sharingan*

Sasuke has Flower Power! pek

No seriously, what the hell?


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

QuoNina said:


> The page shows Team Hebi with Madara. I am guessing those are the people Sasuke sides with. [Edit: Alright, nvm. It's kind of obvious.] In the page with his Sharingan activated, he mentioned Konoha. Looks like he is gonna throw a bomb in Konoha in any second now. [Atomic bomb. XD]
> 
> Anyone translated Itachi's final words yet?


 Ooh so we'll get to see the Power of Revenge vs The Will of Fire after all pek

Can't wait!


----------



## chakra-burned (May 28, 2008)

Could just be MS....
Am not a hater but did anyone else crack up when they saw Sasuke's eyes? XD
><;;


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

That blonde main character guy better get Rinnegan, Kyuubi control, Hirashin and wood within the next 5 chapters, or I'll be pissed.


----------



## kurzon (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> EDIT: Latest spoiler reads:
> 
> サスケ：　木の葉を潰す
> Sasuke: (I will) crush Konoha.



Oh for pity's sake - Sasuke used to be the smart one - and yet he's going to make an idiotic 'crush Konoha' decision?

Three people are responsible and yet he's going to indiscriminately make war on the entire village?

*opinion of Sasuke decreases*


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

"Crush Konoha" might just mean he's going to fuck up Danzou and the Elders. Then again, maybe not.

Anyone translate Itachi's last words by chance?


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> *looks at new Sharingan*
> 
> Sasuke has Flower Power! pek
> 
> No seriously, what the hell?



lol "FEAR THE UCHIHA LOTUS!"


----------



## JJ (May 28, 2008)

kurzon said:


> Oh for pity's sake - Sasuke used to be the smart one - and yet he's going to make an idiotic 'crush Konoha' decision?
> 
> Three people are responsible and yet he's going to indiscriminately make war on the entire village?
> 
> *opinion of Sasuke decreases*




It's hard to digest. I would like to know exactly what's going on before making an all out opinion.


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> *looks at new Sharingan*
> 
> Sasuke has Flower Power! pek
> 
> No seriously, what the hell?


It looks like something I'd find in my cereal bowl 

But I still have hope that it'll look better in the scans -_-

Also, choosing to side with Akatsuki and attack Konoha was the obvious choice. Sasuke's entire existence was based on hating Itachi, and when it turned out that all that hatred had been artificially created by Konoha because they feared a coup d'etat, it's clear that Sasuke would just move on to hating the people that caused his life to go to hell to begin with.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> Akatsuki (Kisame) ain't your cup of tea either then?
> 
> I don't see how you can call the resolution of the arc a boring chapter, but whatever suits you =/
> 
> This definitely involves more than Sasuke and Hebi, and likely shapes significant events of arcs to come (specially if Hebi and Sasuke do side with Akatsuki).


 All we've been getting in the last few chapters are confirmation of things we already know, and if Kishi kept following that pattern then yeah, I would've been bored to hell this chapter too, but now some spoiler pics are out... so I stand humbled  ... and admit things look very interesting indeed. 

As for Kisame, ah well, I enjoy my villains a little more brainy.  So no, not my cup of tea, no.


----------



## pppp (May 28, 2008)

Madara's Brainwash = great success 
Sasuke = Tool


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

> サスケ：　木の葉を潰す
> Sasuke: (I will) crush Konoha.



Great, Sasuke has learned nothing from the Itachi disaster. At least it's confirmed now that he is equally as dumb as Naruto. He gets manipulated so easily.


----------



## bearzerger (May 28, 2008)

So Sasuke just skipped the regular MS and got his triple-hyper-MS? Gee, just why is it that I am not surprised?


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

Well, at least it looks as though Naruto may get to "save" Sasuke anyway. 

But geez, flower power? :S

And in case anybody is curious, the whole chapter is practically flashback. Sasuke wants to play with Itachi. I'm not sure but it seems that Itachi uses Bunshin to skip homework (to play with Sasuke I mean).


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

is that kisame top left?


----------



## chakra-burned (May 28, 2008)

kurzon said:


> Oh for pity's sake - Sasuke used to be the smart one - and yet he's going to make an idiotic 'crush Konoha' decision?
> 
> Three people are responsible and yet he's going to indiscriminately make war on the entire village?
> 
> *opinion of Sasuke decreases*



That's what hatred does


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 28, 2008)

As expected from Sasuke he got manipulated so easily.
If he's not Kisame, then Madara got his mask off.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Great, Sasuke has learned nothing from the Itachi disaster. At least it's confirmed now that he is equally as dumb as Naruto. He gets manipulated so easily.


  and they're the same again!



Mizura said:


> Well, at least it looks as though Naruto may get to "save" Sasuke anyway.
> 
> But geez, flower power? :S


 Maybe Kishi's way to give Sasuke a softer side?


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Jesus, Sasuke just surpassed Knuckles in being a guilble idiot.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 28, 2008)

He got manipulated very easily, but at least it will be fun.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> is that kisame top left?


 Do you mean bottom left? Cause top left is Madara.

EDIT: Never mind *slaps self in face* I automatically turned the pic in my mind.  I see what you mean.  Also it looks more like that turtle bijuu or something than Kisame to me


----------



## bearzerger (May 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> is that kisame top left?



Yes it is. Perhaps he joined Hawk.


----------



## kurzon (May 28, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> It's hard to digest. I would like to know exactly what's going on before making an all out opinion.



Not that I don't expect him to eventually be made to see the error of his ways through Naruto-epic-speech-jutsu - but gods I hate it when characters make senseless decisions.

I still haven't _quite_ given up hope that he'll go and tell his old team-mates his reasons and asks them to join in so that we can see Team 7 v evil of Konoha - but the chances are decreasing.


----------



## Si Style (May 28, 2008)

Has the spolier that came with those pics been translated?
Has it ACTUALLY been written that Hebi joined Akatsuki or are we just assuming...


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

If that "I will crush Konoha" is true, this is one of the best moments of the manga lately! My greatest fear was that Sasuke would have come back to Konoha as if nothing happened. That would have been completely irrespectful to Naruto. But if Sasuke now really wants to crush Konoha, maybe I could even start to like him(ok, this one is an extremely remote possibility, but at least I could stop hating Kishimoto for having created such a useless character. At least now there are some interesting dynamics!).


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> lol "FEAR THE UCHIHA LOTUS!"


 hey that lotus for rock ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lee 

damn i hate all naruto characters now !!


----------



## calimike (May 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> is that kisame top left?



Yeah, it look like Kisame to me. What about Zetus? Will he join hawk?


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> Do you mean bottom left? Cause top left is Madara.



well from the way we look at it its top left (top of the picture, on the left)  though you are right, if it was normal it would be bottom.



bearzerger said:


> Yes it is. Perhaps he joined Hawk.



Team snake now has madara and kisame? 

Damn man, just give up konoha. no one can stop Kisame AND the zabuza sword.


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Epic duo realized? Sasuke and Kisame?


----------



## Descartes (May 28, 2008)

I hope Konoha does get crushed.

I want Konoha to be destroyed by the end of the manga.


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> "Crush Konoha" might just mean he's going to fuck up Danzou and the Elders. Then again, maybe not.
> 
> Anyone translate Itachi's last words by chance?



イタチ「許せサスケ………これで最後だ」

forgive me, sasuke....... this the last time

I am not sure..


----------



## bearzerger (May 28, 2008)

Si Style said:


> Has the spolier that came with those pics been translated?
> Has it ACTUALLY been written that Hebi joined Akatsuki or are we just assuming...



Well, the way they are arranged being sandwiched by two Akatsuki members is pretty straightforward.


----------



## El Torero (May 28, 2008)

So, Team Hebi is back. Now, where is Kisame?


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> well from the way we look at it its top left (top of the picture, on the left)  though you are right, if it was normal it would be bottom.


 Yeah I went back and corrrected myself, I didn't get what you meant.  I just naturally turned the pic in my mind 



InfIchi said:


> Team snake now has madara and kisame?
> 
> Damn man, just give up konoha. no one can stop Kisame AND the zabuza sword.


 He he, looks like Akatsuki have enough members again... 

...poor Konoha, they just kill a few, and then Madara recruits more.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> So, Team Hebi is back. Now, where is Kisame?



under team hebi and madara



The Major said:


> He he, looks like Akatsuki have enough members again...
> 
> ...poor Konoha, they just kill a few, and then Madara recruits more.



what about the rings i wonder.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

Descartes said:


> I hope Konoha does get crushed.
> 
> I want Konoha to be destroyed by the end of the manga.


i hope that too  they dis-honor the whole narutovers  fuck kishi am mad like hell i was hoped for the "last words" spoiler and kishi made all characters cry like girls


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

I expect Kisame to betray Ataksuki in favor of Konoha now Itachi is dead, they probably talked about it before Itachi went to meet with Sasuke since they were pretty close I guess


----------



## bearzerger (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> Yeah I went back and corrrected myself, I didn't get what you meant.  I just naturally turned the pic in my mind
> 
> He he, looks like Akatsuki have enough members again...
> 
> ...poor Konoha, they just kill a few, and then Madara recruits more.



But the new recruits except for Sasuke can get taken down one on one by Naruto's Konoha teens. That's a severe drop in quality.


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

Crunchyroll


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Heiji-sama said:


> イタチ「許せサスケ???これで最後だ」
> 
> forgive me, sasuke....... this the last time
> 
> I am not sure..



Mucho gracias. Somewhat predictable but very much hits the spot.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> But the new recruits except for Sasuke can get taken down one on one by Naruto's Konoha teens. That's a severe drop in quality.


 That might be the popular opinion, but we don't actually know what their fighting strenght is.  

Sasuke wouldn't have chosen them in the first place, if he believed that they were weak enough to get bowled over by the Konoha teens.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> Crunchyroll


It does look like that. 

One thing I seriously don't get though:

Sasuke: From now on team Hawk only has one goal. *__*
The rest of team Hebi Hawk: Yeah?
Sasuke: The destruction of Konoha. *____* ( <- Hey! Lucky! That's exactly what his new Sharingan looks like!  )
The rest of team Hawk: 
Juugo: I don't want to kill. 
Suigetsu: Um, no offence man but why would we want to destroy Konoha?
Sasuke: They killed my family! *____*
Suigetsu: I thought Itachi killed your family.
Sasuke: Yes! And I killed him! I'm going to avenge his death by destroying Konoha! *____* 
The rest of team Hawk: 
Suigetsu: Man what crack are you on?

(in short: why the hell would team H go along with such a thing?)


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

Heiji-sama said:


> Crunchyroll


:rofl sasugay MS !! :amazed


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Heiji-sama said:


> Crunchyroll


What the Hell is that?


----------



## calimike (May 28, 2008)

Heiji-sama said:


> Crunchyroll



holy cow! no way... are you kidding?


----------



## QuoNina (May 28, 2008)

I think Kisame might be dying.

-Suigetsu's strength can be established.
-Too many villains, too little time.
-Itachi and Kisame are replaced by Sasuke and Suigetsu. Refreshing? Fitting for the theme, "new generation rules"? 
-It's kind of "tragic" to see nice partners both gone and replaced by their successors. Kishi might like it.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> It does look like that.
> 
> One thing I seriously don't get though:
> 
> ...


 Well they don't have much else to do... and well war is fun


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2008)

Lol "Team Hawk", anyone else picturing Griffith? 

Also, I can't wait until Zetsu, Pein and Sasuke are in the same room.

"Staring contest?"
"..."
"..."
"Hell yes."


----------



## El Torero (May 28, 2008)

Is sad to see Kisame and Suigetsu didn?t try to kill themselves and they?re going to cooperate 

Neo-Akatsuki: Tobi, Pain, Konan, Zetsu, Kisame, Sasuke, Juugo, Suigetsu, Karin

WTF 9 members AGAIN. Now I?m seeing Hebi has a true life meaning in the manga!


----------



## John Connor (May 28, 2008)

oh man I cant wait to see how pathetic Naruto is going to look in the next 50 chapters

imagine him curling up in a ball so tight that he creates a space time jutsu of fail. its pretty clear that kishi is not going to have Naruto do anything decent until the last moments of the manga. how does it possibly make sense right now for Naruto to beat Sasuke or for him to beat Pein? as he is right now he will lose to both of them so again it never ceases to amaze me how pathetic of a main character Naruto is


----------



## Descartes (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> (in short: why the hell would team H go along with such a thing?)



I can make a case for Karin and Suigetsu, but it's harder to say why Juugo would go along with it.

Karin would do anything Sasuke told her to.

And Suigetsu has some blood lust, so anything that involves killing will probably get his vote.

Juugo...I don't know.


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

Way to go Sasuke. Itachi hated war and what exactly is Sasuke going to do now?


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol "Team Hawk", anyone else picturing Griffith?
> 
> Also, I can't wait until Zetsu, Pein and Sasuke are in the same room.
> 
> ...



That'd be the most epic chapter ever. Not even joking.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol "Team Hawk", anyone else picturing Griffith?
> 
> Also, I can't wait until Zetsu, Pein and Sasuke are in the same room.
> 
> ...


 I wonder if Sasuke will actually meet Pein.  Madara hasn't told Sasuke about Akatsuki's real goals yet, so perhaps he's leaving that part of the plan over to Pein while he, Sasuke and Hawk take a trip to Konoha.


----------



## El Torero (May 28, 2008)

Now that I think. Akatsuki has 9 members again. Akatsuki has 10 rings. Orochimaru is now ''dead'' (lol), so now Akatsuki has recovered his ring.

Tobi, you still have to sign another member


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

This has got to be the stupidest move Sasuke's has made in this manga since going to Oro, I pray to god this isn't true.

If Sasuke becomes a villain I give up on naruto.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Now that I think. Akatsuki has 9 members again. Akatsuki has 10 rings. Orochimaru is now ''dead'' (lol), so now Akatsuki has recovered his ring.
> 
> Tobi, you still have to sign another member


 ... here's where TenTen comes in.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Hmm I wonder what Peins going to do, I want him to betray Madara get things interesting hes a worthy villain since he took out Jiraiya so he should stop taking orders like a douch


----------



## Fuujin (May 28, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA OH WOW

Sasuke looks so gay with those flowers in his eyes


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> That'd be the most epic chapter ever. Not even joking.


EMS vs. Rinnengan vs. GB.

It would be the chapter to end all flamewars o_O


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> Well they don't have much else to do... and well war is fun


Yeah, except:
Suigetsu: Yes, Suigetsu is good to go.
Juugo: Isn't Juugo a pacifis wannabe? 
Karin: I mean... it's Karin. I like her, but... you know.  And besides, she's a girl, what is she supposed to be able to accomplish?


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> What the Hell is that?





calimike said:


> holy cow! no way... are you kidding?



in teh 2ch, someone guy said sasuke's ems ripoff from Sallie Durette's Kaleidoscope design


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Kobra said:


> oh man I cant wait to see how pathetic Naruto is going to look in the next 50 chapters
> imagine him curling up in a ball so tight that he creates a space time jutsu of fail. its pretty clear that kishi is not going to have Naruto do anything decent until the last moments of the manga. how does it possibly make sense right now for Naruto to beat Sasuke or for him to beat Pein? as he is right now he will lose to both of them so again it never ceases to amaze me how pathetic of a main character Naruto is


What are youtalking about? Naruto is gonna train himself with the key. It's a shounen classic!(not the key obviously, I mean the main character training)


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> HAHAHAHAHA OH WOW
> 
> Sasuke looks so gay with those flowers in his eyes


Hey gay EMS > All.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Yeah, except:
> Suigetsu: Yes, Suigetsu is good to go.
> Juugo: Isn't Juugo a pacifis wannabe?
> Karin: I mean... it's Karin. I like her, but... you know.  And besides, she's a girl, what is she supposed to be able to accomplish?



Well Suigetsu, yeah

Juugo, no prob, once the bloodletting starts he'll jump right in 

As for Karin, um, I don't know.  Wait and see I guess.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 28, 2008)

Madara: "Just as planned"


----------



## Pantera (May 28, 2008)

My prediction for what is going to happen next:

*1)* Madara convinces Sasuke that they need the Kyuubi back from Naruto in order to use him alongside the other tailed beasts in their plan for Uchiha to take over the world.

*2)* Sasuke defeats Naruto and kidnaps him without much trouble.

*3)* A mission starts to get Naruto back, Tsunade is killed by Pein.  Kakashi fights Madara and kills him ( Madara's part is over any how).  They arrive too late and Naruto is killed. However Kakashi uses Chiyo's technique to revive naruto.

*4)* Danzou is chosen as the 6th hokage.  Naruto says he will take care of Danzou later because he is leaving now to the frog mountain to train on how to rape Sasuke.


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> What are youtalking about? Naruto is gonna train himself with the key. It's a shounen classic!(not the key obviously, I mean the main character training)



Yeah that's great story telling...Naruto is going to train with a KEY while being supervised by a bunch of TOADS. Does no one else see how ridiculously retarded that sounds?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Now that I think. Akatsuki has 9 members again. Akatsuki has 10 rings. Orochimaru is now ''dead'' (lol), so now Akatsuki has recovered his ring.
> 
> Tobi, you still have to sign another member



You know Orochimaru will pop up when Sasuke attacks Konoha and Pein will be there everyone will join up! then there will be an epic battle, Hyuga might redeem itself


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Yeah, except:
> Suigetsu: Yes, Suigetsu is good to go.
> Juugo: Isn't Juugo a pacifis wannabe?
> Karin: I mean... it's Karin. I like her, but... you know.  And besides, she's a girl, what is she supposed to be able to accomplish?


Juugo would go along with it because he needs Sasuke. 

Juugo w/out Sasuke = No control, kills ANYTHING.
Juugo w/Sasuke = Juugo in control, he gets to make his own decisions.

This way, Juugo has to participate in the war, but he can choose how to defeat his opponents, and perhaps he can even spare them (since Sasuke hasn't shown any signs of believing in mass-murder).


----------



## camus (May 28, 2008)

wow... I never did like sasugay but I never expected something this low coming from him. He completelly got manipulated by madara like a 5 year old, and not only is he going to seek revenge on konoha for who knows what illogical reason since he knows that itachi did the right thing and made the decision on his own. Also instead of going it alone and his team he is helpoing akatsuki now, weak.

oh and lol at sasugay's PMS a flower fits him well, lol lol.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

This chapter is either gonna be epic win 10/10 or fat guys falling down stairs onto old people fail-funny on an Uchihahahaha level, nothing inbetween.

I look forward to Sasuketards backpeddeling from their dissing on Naruto crying now Sasuke has got in touch with his emotions.

Also, yay Kisame 

Any does anyone else thing Sasuke's MS looks like an anal sphincter? 

Looking forward to this one :3


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

From this week we'll be able to say that all the Uchiha except for Obito and Itachi are(and were) retarded!


----------



## El Torero (May 28, 2008)

Akatsuki was seeing how his members were killed, and they were cut to 5 members. Itachi´s death made Akatsuki come back to the 9 member initial schedule


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Yeah that's great story telling...Naruto is going to train with a KEY while being supervised by a bunch of TOADS. Does no one else see how ridiculously retarded that sounds?



it most cases it would be weird. 

in naruto, its just another Tuesday.


----------



## 火影ナルト (May 28, 2008)

Whoa, just updated the translation:

Kisame: Hmm, so you want me to join team ass?
Sasuke: What do you mean?
Kisame: Karin's ass, Suigetsu's ass, that's a lot of ass, if you ask me.
Suigetsu: Team ass baby!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Also lawl superfacepalm at there being an actual Hawk 

Then again I suppose he is a Hawk now he's inherited the legacy of his clan's hatin on Konoha


----------



## Descartes (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Any does anyone else thing Sasuke's MS looks like an anal sphincter?



I don't think the rest of us are that obsessed with anal sphincters.

Especially in relation to Sasuke.

But you know, whatever floats your boat, man.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Akatsuki was seeing how his members were killed, and they were cut to 5 members. Itachi?s death made Akatsuki come back to the 9 member initial schedule


 Yip Madara 5 Konoha 2 ... seems everything worked out perfectly.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

This clearly a victory over the Uchiha fans if I've ever seen it. Congrats, Naruto, Narusaku, Senju, Yondime, etc fans who hate the Uchiha's.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I look forward to Sasuketards backpeddeling from their dissing on Naruto crying now Sasuke has got in touch with his emotions.



Sasuke-Sama~ is so great~ he's so in touch with his emotions~ unlike stupid worthless naruto.


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> This clearly a victory over the Uchiha fans if I've ever seen it. Congrats, Naruto, Narusaku, Senju, Yondime, etc fans who hate the Uchiha's.



What the fuck are you talking about? Because Sasuke wants to take revenge on those that fucked him over Uchiha fans should be ashamed? How bout people simply like the characters because they simply like them? Not everyone is so obsessed with "LULZ MIE FANDON >>> URS LOOOLZ". God, people are so dumb.


----------



## mayumi (May 28, 2008)

is this spoiler true? if it is oh sasuke idiot

there better be other characters as well in this chapter. i don't mean team hebi or whatever.


----------



## El Torero (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> Yip Madara 5 Konoha 2 ... seems everything worked out perfectly.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 28, 2008)

I'm curious about the missing part in the script(the not translated part). Is really Kisame in that pic?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Descartes said:


> I don't think the rest of us are that obsessed with anal sphincters.



Mentioning = Obsession? 

Also you obviously haven't been here long.



> Especially in relation to Sasuke.



And what's this exspecially in relation to Sasuke?

I think alot of fandom views on Sasuke rotate about the anal ring 



> But you know, whatever floats your boat, man.



At least you're accepting


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

LOL, now to figure out _just what else _that plan of Madara's involves


----------



## pppp (May 28, 2008)

Seriously Sasuke has to be the more manipulated character of the manga. First Itachi, then Madara...I mean come on......

But at least the story will be interesting. I do want (all out) war.

I can now see how the manga will end:

Naruto will bring revolution in the ninja world (as Hokage) by definitely putting to rest Danzou's (and the 2 advisor's) way of thinking and implementing his "way" ("will of fire", friends, etc.).....after an epic fight with Sasuke.... 

It will be VotE all over again : Naruto as Shodai and Sasuke as Madara ...Kakashi said it too....


----------



## --_--wash:<> (May 28, 2008)

has Sasuke not learned anythink from Itachi


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Giving away the plot? Thanks Kishi, I thought you were a brillant Mangeka.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

--_--wash:<> said:


> has Sasuke not learned anythink from Itachi


 Give Sasuke some time, this is the first time he's ever felt _anything_, this emotional stuff can take some getting use to, he'll figure it out in the end.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

--_--wash:<> said:


> has Sasuke not learned anythink from Itachi


Nope. Sasuke's clearly retarded!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 28, 2008)

So now it's Sasuke, Madara, Kisame, Saigetsu, Karin and Juugo vs Konoha?

Gai stomps Kisame
Yamato stomps Madara
Sakura stomps Karin
Shikamaru and co stomp Saigetsu and Juugo
Sasuke stomps Konoha

Well played.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

I hope Kisame joins them then when they are in the middle of battling Konoha he attacks Suigetsu and starts smiling, his character pwns so much


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Sasuke-Sama~ is so great~ he's so in touch with his emotions~ unlike stupid worthless naruto.



Yeah, personally I rather expect it to revolve around "Sasuke has good reason to, Naruto and Sakura cry over nothing."


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> Nope. Sasuke's clearly retarded!


No he's not retarded, he's guillible as fuck. Ever heard of Knuckles the Echidna? That guy used to be the most manipulative smuck ever, now Sasuke holds that title.


----------



## El Torero (May 28, 2008)

pppp said:


> Seriously Sasuke has to be the more manipulated character of the manga. First Itachi, then Madara...I mean come on......



You?re forgetting Orochimaru


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

--_--wash:<> said:


> has Sasuke not learned anythink from Itachi



He is to busy fapping to his own MS.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> No he's not retarded, he's guillible as fuck. Ever heard of Knuckles the Echidna? That guy used to be the most manipulative smuck ever, now Sasuke holds that title.



Sasuke < rodents


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah, personally I rather expect it to revolve around "Sasuke has good reason to, Naruto and Sakura cry over nothing."



They're all cry babies.


----------



## El Torero (May 28, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> I hope Kisame joins them then when they are in the middle of battling Konoha he attacks Suigetsu and starts smiling, his character pwns so much



This´ll be Konoha after Kisame steps in it 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Hokage´s Mountain is under the sea


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

I think Sasuke is unable to be converted, he'll either oppose Naruto's morals or Die. I know Sasusaku fans are going to be disappointed.


----------



## frenchmax (May 28, 2008)

what' s up with sasuke' s eyes in the one pic? EMS???


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah, personally I rather expect it to revolve around "Sasuke has good reason to, Naruto and Sakura cry over nothing."



5 bucks on a comparison thread as to why Sasuke had better reason then naruto. And then another one saying both of them suck, and then one about naruto having best reason.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

omg ppl posting so fast i cant find my posts lulz


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

Say... unless Sasuke is faking it all, does this mean that Sasuke has become a real traitor (whereas before, it could be argued that he didn't really do much against Konoha save in self-defense)? 



> I think Sasuke is unable to be converted, he'll either oppose Naruto's morals or Die. I know Sasusaku fans are going to be disappointed.


Flower power.



> I think Sasuke is unable to be converted, he'll either oppose Naruto's morals or Die.


Nah. This is still a Shounen manga.



> I know Sasusaku fans are going to be disappointed.


Actually, they're probably happy that Sakura has a shot at "saving" Sasuke after all (which she would not have if he didn't need saving in the first place).


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

We don't even know if thats the right translation. It could be fake.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> 5 bucks on a comparison thread as to why Sasuke had better reason then naruto. And then another one saying both of them suck, and then one about naruto having best reason.




Sasukes goals - Crush Konoha, rebuild Uchiha clan
                          ^                      ^
Narutos goals - Save Sasuke, become Hokage

It will work out happy in the end


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Say... unless Sasuke is faking it all, does this mean that Sasuke has become a real traitor (whereas before, it could be argued that he didn't really do much against Konoha save in self-defense)?


 Good thought.  Though I suppose the argument will remain, because you can argue in his defence that Konoha murdered his clan, and nothing justifies the murder of an entire family ... blah blah... the quarrel continues


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Say... unless Sasuke is faking it all, does this mean that Sasuke has become a real traitor (whereas before, it could be argued that he didn't really do much against Konoha save in self-defense)?



Technically you're right but at the same time Konoha basically forced the issue...with the whole ordering the massacre or what not. Just a hunch, but I don't think there's a person on this board that'd be "ok" with someone slaughtering their family.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Technically you're right but at the same time Konoha basically forced the issue...with the whole ordering the massacre or what not. Just a hunch, but I don't think there's a person on this board that'd be "ok" with someone slaughtering their family.


 @ Mizura .........^ see no concensus on Sasuke = Traitor yet.  

Maybe when the whole truth finally comes out we might be able to put that matter to rest.


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

I do not believe a word of it.


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

Why does Akatsuki suddenly accept weaker people than Hidan? Madara must be pretty desperate.

I am not happy about Hebi possibly joining Akatsuki. It was an organization made out of badass, S-ranked criminals back in the day. Now it's a kindergarden for a bunch of weak emo kids.


----------



## Si Style (May 28, 2008)

So how does Naruto go about competing with this?

Sasuke having no curse seal doesn't matter anymore because he can surpress Kyubbi to the point Naruto can't use it. Ascensions mean nothing now.
Unless...Sasuke develops a new 'curse seal' through Juugo...
That'd give Juugo some plot relevence.


----------



## korg (May 28, 2008)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> I'm curious about the missing part in the script(the not translated part). Is really Kisame in that pic?



Hard to know, depends on how the pictures are cut. Doesn't seem to mention Kisame in the script posted by Heji-sama.

～回想終わり～
Reminiscence ends. (flashback with Itachi/Sasuke as young)

泣くサスケ
後ろからマダラとサスケの仲間三人がサスケを見る
Crying Sasuke
Madara and Sasuke's three companins show up from behind, looking at Sasuke

サスケ「我らは蛇を脱した」「これより我ら小隊は名を゛鷹゛と改め行動する」「鷹の目的はただひとつ。我々 は――――」
Sasuke: We've left Hebi. From now on, our platoon will act under the name Hawk. We only have one objective. We are---

マダラがサスケを見る
Madara looks at Sasuke

サスケアップ。そしてマンゲとも普通のとも違う新しい眼に
「木の葉を潰す」
Showing Sasuke. With new mange(kyou) eyes different from the regular (unsure)
"to crush Konoha"


----------



## pppp (May 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> You?re forgetting Orochimaru


true......


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 28, 2008)

However, I really like the spoiler: Itachi's smile, Sasuke crying, Sasuke's own MS!


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 28, 2008)

As a Sasuke fangirl...I want to slit his throat right now if the spoilers are true.No you friggin retard,you can't crush Kohona WHAT WHY???.....No not Kohona as a whole you idiot the elders,Danzou,hell Madara....holy friggin sh*t Sasuke do not do this Kishi seriously,I really thought he wouldn't take that direction with Sasuke.

What happened to soaring like a hawk,gosh I really feel like Sasuke needs to get bitchslapped some sense into him,I mean I understand his need for revenge on the people who screwed his entire life up...but he wouldn't be very smart or looking at this in every angle if he just decides to crush Kohona,because it isn't all of Kohona that is against you Sasuke.Jeezus...if Sasuke suddenly becomes next new villian,you can count me in the Anti-Sasuke Uchiha club.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> Sasukes goals - Crush Konoha, rebuild Uchiha clan
> ^ ^
> Narutos goals - Save Sasuke, become Hokage






> Technically you're right but at the same time Konoha basically forced the issue...with the whole ordering the massacre or what not. Just a hunch, but I don't think there's a person on this board that'd be "ok" with someone slaughtering their family.


Oh, sure, but I'm bringing that up because if Sasuke seriously makes a move against Konoha, then it will be Slightly harder for him to get accepted back into the village.

Unless of course Sasuke ends up turning good anyway, helps killing the final villain, and all opposition gets overruled via Naruto already being Hokage by then, which is possible since neither Tsunade nor Kakashi may last long. 

Scary thought of the day: if both Tsunade and Kakashi are offed, and Naruto is not considered ready, does that mean that the next most likely candidate is someone considered Kakashi's near-equal, as in... Gai? :S


----------



## chakra-burned (May 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Technically you're right but at the same time Konoha basically forced the issue...with the whole ordering the massacre or what not. Just a hunch, but I don't think there's a person on this board that'd be "ok" with someone slaughtering their family.




Of course, it all gets muddled by the fact that the village is also what took him in and nurtured him when he had no more family. This is where one should start differentiating the good and bad from the whole, but of course, Madara's used Sasuke's hatred to turn him against the whole, and not just the bad part (Danzou).


----------



## shintebukuro (May 28, 2008)

edit:

well the discussion is getting better now.

But, is that EMS or MS? It should be EMS, but it looks like MS.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

wait if kishi is going to destroy konoha atleast we haven't seen zetsu in action !! that would suck so much


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

Itachi wanted to protect Konoha.

Sasuke wants to destroy/crush Konoha.

...


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Well at least Naruto and Sakura will see him again, burning down buildings and raping konoha jounin left and right.


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Oh, sure, but I'm bringing that up because if Sasuke seriously makes a move against Konoha, then it will be Slightly harder for him to get accepted back into the village.
> 
> Unless of course Sasuke ends up turning good anyway, helps killing the final villain, and all opposition gets overruled via Naruto already being Hokage by then, which is possible since neither Tsunade nor Kakashi may last long.
> 
> Scary thought of the day: if both Tsunade and Kakashi are offed, and Naruto is not considered ready, does that mean that the next most likely candidate is someone considered Kakashi's near-equal, as in... Gai? :S



Think even I would quit reading if that happened. The thing we don't really know yet is if Sasuke wants to crush Konoha as a whole or if he's aiming directly at Danzou and the Elders? I kind of doubt Sasuke wants to destroy ALL of Konoha, he's never been shown to be that kind of character.

The scenario you gave with Naruto and what not is possible, but something else to consider is that the prophecy did say Naruto would cause a revolution...if it's a revolution against Konoha then Naruto and Sasuke may yet still be on the same side. 

The big player in all of this though is obviously Madara. He's just moving his chess pieces to perfection right now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Oh Mah Ghad


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> Well at least Naruto and Sakura will see him again, burning down buildings and raping konoha jounin left and right.


That's not the right way to revive the clan! 

That said, Sasuke probably won't make his move so quickly. Naruto needs to get his own power-up before anything happens. =\



> Think even I would quit reading if that happened. The thing we don't really know yet is if Sasuke wants to crush Konoha as a whole or if he's aiming directly at Danzou and the Elders? I kind of doubt Sasuke wants to destroy ALL of Konoha, he's never been shown to be that kind of character.
> 
> The scenario you gave with Naruto and what not is possible, but something else to consider is that the prophecy did say Naruto would cause a revolution...if it's a revolution against Konoha then Naruto and Sasuke may yet still be on the same side.


It seems right now he's pissed at Konoha as a whole. You see, I don't think he is thinking that logically right now. =\ Madara didn't make sense either. 

Madara: Itachi did what he did to prevent war and destruction from happening.

Sasuke: Let's go destroy Konoha with a 4-man team! 

Madara: That's the spirit!


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

i guess sasuke is retard because he killed itachi because he killed his clan and now he want to destroy konoha i mean come on thats lame !!


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Wow, snow flakes.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 28, 2008)

It seems like Sasuke didn't understand Itachi at all...


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Konoha said:


> wait if kishi is going to destroy konoha atleast we haven't seen zetsu in action !! that would suck so much



The byukagun wars, believe it!

Neji: I have advanced my bloodline once more, you shall die *byukagun* Lets get him sis
Plant:  You underestimate my power *laughs crazily*


----------



## --_--wash:<> (May 28, 2008)

i have a very bad feeling that Sasuke vs naruto is going to happen and we all know how that going to turn out


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Say... unless Sasuke is faking it all, does this mean that Sasuke has become a real traitor (whereas before, it could be argued that he didn't really do much against Konoha save in self-defense)?



Wellll...

Since Konoha destroyed his family, justified or not they betrayed him first so his current crusade could hadly be called treason.



> Actually, they're probably happy that Sakura has a shot at "saving" Sasuke after all (which she would not have if he didn't need saving in the first place).



Ha ?____?


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> It seems like Sasuke didn't understand Itachi at all...


 That's no surprise.


----------



## pppp (May 28, 2008)

And by the way didn't Madara himself help slaughter the clan or at least wanted to take revenge on them ? Why side with him if you're after revenge ? 

edit : Is Sasuke officially a villain now ?


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

I expect this is the final chapter in Sasuke's arc then we move on the the others.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

What Kishi has done


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Wow, snow flakes.


cornflakes


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

Hmm. The world according to Sasuke's views! 

Sasuke: Itachi must Die! 
Itachi: I had a partner you know.
Sasuke: Your partner must Die too! 
Madara: Waaaaait a minute there. Itachi did all by Konoha's orders. It was to prevent war and destruction. 
Sasuke: Itachi!  Konoha must Die! 

Next you know you will have:
Someone else: This is the reality of the shinobi village/fire country arrangement.
Sasuke: The fire country must Die! 
Someone else: Well... and that's how the shinobi world works.
Sasuke: Shinobi must Die! 
Pein: So does that mean you're joining us for the destruction of the world? Neat!
Itachi: *facepalm* Foolish little brother.

To the rest of team Hawk: And you're okay with this?
The rest of team Hawk: Don't look at us! We're just filler. *shrugs*


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Think even I would quit reading if that happened. The thing we don't really know yet is if Sasuke wants to crush Konoha as a whole or if he's aiming directly at Danzou and the Elders? I kind of doubt Sasuke wants to destroy ALL of Konoha, he's never been shown to be that kind of character.
> 
> The scenario you gave with Naruto and what not is possible, but something else to consider is that the prophecy did say Naruto would cause a revolution...if it's a revolution against Konoha then Naruto and Sasuke may yet still be on the same side.
> 
> The big player in all of this though is obviously Madara. He's just moving his chess pieces to perfection right now.


What are you talking about? A revolution to bring peace to the world, that's what they were talking about! Not a revolution against Konoha!


----------



## Soletuti (May 28, 2008)

What the hell?!?!!! 


Is the spoiler confirmed? I just.... can't.... O.o


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Hmm. The world according to Sasuke's views!
> 
> Sasuke: Itachi must Die!
> Itachi: I had a partner you know.
> ...


 LOL that's some twisted logic, but it is parallel to what Sasuke's doing, how pitiful.


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Hmm. The world according to Sasuke's views!
> 
> Sasuke: Itachi must Die!
> Itachi: I had a partner you know.
> ...



Funny thing is that's actually why Pein is the way he is. And I'm willing to bet Madara manipulated him after Jiraiya left.


----------



## lucid dream (May 28, 2008)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> It seems like Sasuke didn't understand Itachi at all...



Yeah, but this could be partially because of the way they ruined his brother. Lets face it, had Danzou agreed to try and reconcile, Itachi would have never felt forced to do what he did. Knowing Itachi loved him and didn't want to do it, must piss of Sasuke more than anything...even if he doesn't forgive Itachi. 

Hopefully, his plan is more cool headed than really just crushing Konoha...
Maybe he will seek the story out from somewhere else, or maybe he really will only target the top brass. If he tries to "crush" Konoha, he's no better than Danzou/the Elders regardless of who started it.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

I'm thinking about joining the Anti Sasuke FC now.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> The byukagun wars, believe it!
> 
> Neji: I have advanced my bloodline once more, you shall die *byukagun* Lets get him sis
> Plant: You underestimate my power *laughs crazily*


believe it Neji is Gonna Get RAPED By Juugo  and he will enjoy it and ask's for more


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Hmm. The world according to Sasuke's views!
> 
> Sasuke: Itachi must Die!
> Itachi: I had a partner you know.
> ...




...Sasuke is the greatest idiot in the entire manga. Somebody kill him, please.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke has been manipulated very easily, unless he's playing so towards Madara(to make him believe he's on his side), but somehow he seems serious. Itachi was a peaceful man, after all, and he died for keeping peace sure. Sasuke is acting the opposite manner.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

So what now?

Did that meeting between Pein and Madara, when Madara said Sasuke was ready, signify that they both are to split ways for a while, while Pein hunts Naruto and finishes the bijuu part.  While Madara prepares for the attack on Konoha?


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Lucid Dreaming said:


> Yeah, but this could be partially because of the way they ruined his brother. Lets face it, had Danzou agreed to try and reconcile, Itachi would have never felt forced to do what he did. Knowing Itachi loved him and didn't want to do it, must piss of Sasuke more than anything...even if he doesn't forgive Itachi.
> 
> Hopefully, his plan is more cool headed than really just crushing Konoha...
> Maybe he will seek the story out from somewhere else, or maybe he really will only target the top brass. If he tries to "crush" Konoha, he's no better than Danzou/the Elders regardless of who started it.



That's basically what I think. I seriously doubt he plans to crush Konoha as a whole. I'm fairly certain he's setting his eyes on the ones who gave the order. Sasuke has never killed an innocent before and I don't see him starting now. 

Honestly, I'm shocked that so many people are bewildered by this twist...we were all saying how likely it was that Sasuke would seek revenge against Danzou and the elders. If you think about it logically, do you really believe he's going to try and take down ALL of Konoha?


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

HAHA KONOHA IS SO GETTING OWNED!

FEEL THE NEW MS POWAH!


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Hmm. The world according to Sasuke's views!
> 
> Sasuke: Itachi must Die!
> Itachi: I had a partner you know.
> ...


LOL! .......


----------



## uchiha__avenger (May 28, 2008)

yes! just as planned! (see my sig )

naruto vs sasuke rematch approaching!!


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

^Dude, face it. Sasuke's going to lose to the Leaf Hidden in the Wind. This guy just won't listen, god what a imbelicle.


----------



## lucid dream (May 28, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> ...Sasuke is the greatest idiot in the entire manga. Somebody kill him, please.



...I know. I hope he's acting in front of Madara or something.

Unless he actually believes a name, the name Uchiha, is worth more than the countless innocent/oblivious members of the village. Shows how much sympathy they ever deserved, unjustified massacre or not 

Not that I can imagine what he'll do...yet.


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> I'm thinking about joining the Anti Sasuke FC now.



You're not the only one.

If Sasuke does indeed "crush" Kohona,can he atleast do it the logical and just way.As stated above it a constant cycle of wrong if he just heads to Kohona and does war....apparently Sasuke's logic and reasoning has been screwed with by Madara.

God,this is awful if this is true...damn Kishi.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

i hope sasuke die !!


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 28, 2008)

I Predict Sasuke gettin a rapestomp of EPIC PROPORTIONS.

When I seen that he said "I will crush Konoha" I felt so over joyed. I was like "yes! Sasuke's gonna get FUCKED UP!" I cannot emphasize the joy in my heart with words alone. I love when the bad guys are determined, it just means that they're gonna get fucked up even worse before losing. Damn this shit is gonna be hot. I can't wait for Naruto to pop back up into the manga. Oh shit. Kishi's da mothafuckin man, I just hope her delivers. I don't hate Sasuke, but you KNOW he's gonna get slapped in da face with a major defeat, to counter his gayass winning streaks. Da bastard is too spoiled.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

uchiha__avenger said:


> yes! just as planned! (see my sig )
> naruto vs sasuke rematch approaching!!


And this time Naruto's gonna wipe the floor with Sasuke!


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Lucid Dreaming said:


> ...I know. I hope he's acting in front of Madara or something.
> 
> Unless he actually believes a name, the name Uchiha, is worth more than the countless innocent/oblivious members of the village. Shows how much sympathy they ever deserved, unjustified massacre or not
> 
> Not that I can imagine what he'll do...yet.


 I've got to agree with you here.

Sasuke is placing the past above all the people off Konoha, who he grew up with, who didn't even have anything to do with the Massacre.

He's decided to remain in the fate of hatred, and carry it forward to the next generation... it seems that Naruto is the only one here that understands that nothing can be gained from hatred... 

... Seems we finally get to see why the manga called Naruto


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

I'm hoping, Sasuke will at least give a logical reason for doing this stupid shit to Naruto and the others without going .......Vengence.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

"But this chapter was supposed to be about ze Naruto & Konoha according to sum pplz" - Did they go on hiding again? What a surprise there.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (May 28, 2008)

is ems what i see in the last pics?


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> And this time Naruto's gonna wipe the floor with Sasuke!


Thats even worse because it would be predictible, cliched, and fucking unrealistic. Considering Naruto has been there for Sasuke since their introduction. Kishi is slowly killing his manga.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

It's good to see all this hate towards Sasuke bursting out!


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Lucid Dreaming said:


> ...I know. I hope he's acting in front of Madara or something.
> 
> Unless he actually believes a name, the name Uchiha, is worth more than the countless innocent/oblivious members of the village. Shows how much sympathy they ever deserved, unjustified massacre or not
> 
> Not that I can imagine what he'll do...yet.



True spoilers or not, I simply refuse to believe Sasuke would kill innocent people. No matter how manipulated he is, or what ever will be his excuse when the time comes. Knock them out of his way to 'crush' couple of actually guilty old men? Yes. Fight Naruto when he gets in the way? Yes. But nothing more serious then that.

...So I'm in denial. Sue me.


----------



## Nami (May 28, 2008)

Anyone translating teh whole text?


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 28, 2008)

I think it's only MS. Sasuke needs to see Madara's sharingan in order to active Itachi's MS, too(it seems so). Or he has to train in order to use Itachi's.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> Thats even worse because it would be predictible, cliched, and fucking unrealistic. Considering Naruto has been there for Sasuke since their introduction. Kishi is slowly killing his manga.



Naruto don't give a darn who you are, he won't let you fuck up all of his people.
You crazy? Sasuke's gonna get murk'ed if he acts up.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

wow people actully posting so insanely !!


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

I'm waiting till someone with verified spoilers before saying something, thats all there is to it.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> Thats even worse because it would be predictible, cliched, and fucking unrealistic. Considering Naruto has been there for Sasuke since their introduction. Kishi is slowly killing his manga.


What are you talkin about? It will be epic! Not everything needs to be a surprise to be interesting. People relations usually follows clear directions, because, after all, we are all humans, so we are similar.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> It's good to see all this hate towards Sasuke bursting out!


 I wouldn't really call it hate.  Many of us might not like Sasuke all that much, but we don't necessarily hate the guy. (ok some might disagree )

As for me I'm just pissed off at him, for doing the stupid thing.... again!


----------



## Si Style (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Hmm. The world according to Sasuke's views!
> 
> Sasuke: Itachi must Die!
> Itachi: I had a partner you know.
> ...



We have a winner


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

Actually I think Sasuke is really devastated and he's not thinking straight. Imagine for a damn second how is he feeling, the most logical reaction is to go against the people/village that made your life miserable. 

He'll calm down eventually. He's in his "fury" stage. 

On the other side. I came. He's crying for Itachi. YES. YESSSSSS!!!


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 28, 2008)

...wtf

That's the most unwise decision Sasuke ever made.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

AlphaReaver said:


> Naruto don't give a darn who you are, he won't let you fuck up all of his people.
> You crazy? Sasuke's gonna get murk'ed if he acts up.



OH NOES SASUKE RUN NARUTO'S GOT THE RASENGAN!

BWAHAHAHA!

Naruto can't do shit against Sasuke.


----------



## Millennium Earl (May 28, 2008)

I guess he's pretty much guaranteed to get wof'd by Naruto now.
I envisioned their rematch as something along more friendly terms, although still a rivalry. 

I also imagined Kishimoto would leave Sasuke and Naruto's power's ambiguously high, close to one another, never really making it possible for Naruto to _really*_ defeat Sasuke, it seems I was wrong.  GG, Sasuke.

*beat half to death


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

Kishi Will Rip movie 300
Sasuke: This Is Madness 
Naruto Stare At Sakura An Turns To Sasuke
Naruto: Madness ? 
Naruto:This IS KONOHAAAAAAAA 
Naruto Charges To Sasuke With A Rasengan in the Nuts And Throw him To the VotE


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke with a 4 man team....are you really going to bust into Konoha and slaughter a village.I hope not,is he really going to go against a whole village full of jounin,ANBU,and ROOT with a 4 man squad,I say he needs some back-up...or you know Madara's great with slaughtering a  bunch of people.

But out of all of this,please for the love of all that is good and holy rely some info to your former comrades,before you decide to take out the people who screwed you over,which should just be that taking out the elders and Danzou,he's never killed innocent people before and he shoulnd't start anytime soon either.

He better not be against Naruto and Sakura either,or try to attack them without some reason..that would be utter BS if he pulled that.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> OH NOES SASUKE RUN NARUTO'S GOT THE RASENGAN!
> 
> BWAHAHAHA!
> 
> Naruto can't do shit against Sasuke.



Lol, Did you forget that Uchihas are allergic to the Will Of Fire?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's will was to take the revenge against who kill his entire clan
from madara's word he knows that behind itachi there was konoha
His decision to destroy konoha is the logical consequence.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

I'll wait fir the more script before making judgement on Sasuke. As for the chapter, where's Naruto?


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

AlphaReaver said:


> Lol, Did you forget that Uchihas are allergic to the Will Of Fire?



Did you forget that WoF means instant death? As long as Naruto dies..


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> OH NOES SASUKE RUN NARUTO'S GOT THE RASENGAN!
> 
> BWAHAHAHA!
> 
> Naruto can't do shit against Sasuke.



this guy didn't get the memo /facepalm


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> We have a winner


What can I say? Itachi killed the Uchiha clan to prevent war and destruction, so Sasuke is going to kill off Konoha to avenge Itachi whom he just killed. Hmm. >_>

Alternatively:

Sasuke: So you see Naruto, all this happened because Konoha chose a Senju instead of letting an Uchiha become Hokage.
Naruto: So... your point is?
Sasuke: I'm going to be the next Hokage. Move over.
Naruto: Noooooo! 





> Sasuke with a 4 man team....are you really going to bust into Konoha and slaughter a village.I hope not,is he really going to go against a whole village full of jounin,ANBU,and ROOT with a 4 man squad,I say he needs some back-up...


Maybe a whole bunch of extra Uchihas will pop up! There's been a lot of them recently!


----------



## Marsala (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> OH NOES SASUKE RUN NARUTO'S GOT THE RASENGAN!
> 
> BWAHAHAHA!
> 
> Naruto can't do shit against Sasuke.



Well I guess Konoha will be destroyed and everyone will die, then. Because there's just no way that the hero of the manga will defeat his rival and save the village, is there?

Seriously, this is the absolutely worst thing that could happen for Sasuke fans. He just made himself into a complete traitor bent on mass murder and guaranteed himself a bitchslap by Naruto (or, if Kishimoto is crazy, Kakashi and/or Sakura).


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I'll wait fir the more script before making judgement on Sasuke. As for the chapter, where's Naruto?



Naruto, gathering up some Win for his next encounter with Sasuke.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I'll wait fir the more script before making judgement on Sasuke. As for the chapter, where's Naruto?



Sorry that was Naruto fans deluding themselves once again .


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

I really hope Sasuke intend to crush Konoha.

Love this spoiler. 

I was a little worried when I read the one with Itachi asking Sasuke to protect Naruto. 

Villain Sasuke FTW!!!


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

If Sakura still loves Sasuke after this shit, this manga is dead to me. She better end up with Naruto or Lee or just be alone like Tsunade, but it's over if this girl has feelings for Sasuke.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Did you forget that WoF means instant death? As long as Naruto dies..



Yea, Like when Shodai wtf pwn Madara right?

And remember Naruto IS the will of fire.

Ideas are eternal.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Even with Sasuke's lolrevelations and his new loleyes, no Naruto=Boring Chapter.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

AlphaReaver said:


> Yea, Like when Shodai wtf pwn Madara right?
> 
> And remember Naruto IS the will of fire.
> 
> Ideas are eternal.


Shodai died after he pwned Madara.



> Even with Sasuke's lolrevelations and his new loleyes, no Naruto=Boring Chapter.


Naruto-Boring character.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> If Sakura still loves Sasuke after this shit, this manga is dead to me. She better end up with Naruto or Lee or just be alone like Tsunade, but it's over if this girl has feelings for Sasuke.


Ye know, I'm far from being a SasuSaku fan, but I don't think I get your reasoning. 

Are you saying that Naruto should also stop being friends with Sasuke? This is a Shounen manga, so stuff will still happen, such as Naruto reviving Sasuke's "fire", and such and such. >_>


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

i guess sasuke is emo just like naruto


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

I know what is that little shithole doing. He's comparing his... himself with his brother again.

He though I can be better ninja then Itachi; he isn't. He thought he is at least better person then Itachi; he's not. So now he will at least be better villain then Itachi.

God, I hope that spoiler is fake!!!


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Ye know, I'm far from being a SasuSaku fan, but I don't think I get your reasoning.
> Are you saying that Naruto should also stop being friends with Sasuke? This is a Shounen manga, so stuff will still happen, such as Naruto reviving Sasuke's "fire", and such and such. >_>


Naruto can do that only after having clearly defeated Sasuke, otherwise I'm gonna kill Naruto with my own hands!


----------



## BVB (May 28, 2008)

Worst looking MS ever... looks like a fricking flower..


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Spoiler is probably real.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> Shodai died after he pwned Madara.



he lived long enough to let nidame take over and train sandaime and see over him when he took over


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

You guys are overreacting. 

I don't find anything remotely OMGSCANDAL! About the spoiler revelations. It's obvious he was going against Konoha; he's enraged. He wants to kill everyone and everything. 

He's not thinking straight, he's thinking something along the lines of: "Konoha made my brother's life a piece of shit and they intended to leave it like that. They destroyed my life too. AARRGGGHH!! MANGEKYOU SHARINGAN!!!!" *foam* 

This is only the base for the Naruto vs Sasuke encounter. 

It's as easy as 2+2.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

Karotte said:


> Worst looking MS ever... looks like a fricking flower..


 hahaha Now Team Hebi Will turn into Team Hippie


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Spoiler is probably real.


Well, if it had been just words, probably nobody would have believed it, but those images seems real. It's quite difficult to draw images so much Kishimoto-style, unless someone started preparing them some time ago.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Mizura*
> Ye know, I'm far from being a SasuSaku fan, but I don't think I get your reasoning.
> Are you saying that Naruto should also stop being friends with Sasuke? This is a Shounen manga, so stuff will still happen, such as Naruto reviving Sasuke's "fire", and such and such. >_>


Come on, we all know Sakura loves Sasuke alot and would die for his happiness, he's her solitary weakness when it comes to it. We know Sasuke means more to her than her own parents and we know she almost went bad when she beged Sasuke to stay. It would be such a irony that the main female still harbors feelings for the guy after he broke her heart once.

Once Sasuke goes bad, he isn't coming back, he'll want to kill Naruto. And from that point, he'll be the main villain for Naruto to possibly kill.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> hahaha Now Team Hebi Will turn into Team Hippie




There's Flower Power Sasuke,
There's Rebel Suigetsu,
There's Peace-loving Juugo, and
There's Girl Power (not really) Karin.


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 28, 2008)

O_o,I'm not even going to touch pairing reactions to this inside here.But I'll say this MISUNDERSTANDINGS ABOUND,ILLOGICAL THINKING,AND A CASE OF STUPID SASUKE RUSHING INTO SHIT.

Moving on....I kind of saw this coming,I just didn't think it really play out.I'm somewhat utterly devasted,but then not..it's got me interested in the manga again,but the same time dreading on the direction Sasuke's character might be going.

I'm a bit tired of all the truth and secrets about everything,has been kept from all the characters,now is the time Kishi to get all your shit straight and expose the truth.Naruto needs to know who the hell his parents are,wtf is up with Akatsuki and ROOtTKonoha,and Jiraiya's death..and all about Madara's screwed up plans,wtf Sasuke may or maynot be planning and whatever else something he should know that someone hasn't told him.I just want all this stuff to be revealed and out in the open,so we can see some action!!!!


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Wadas said:


> I don't find anything remotely OMGSCANDAL! About the spoiler revelations. It's obvious he was going against Konoha; he's enraged. He wants to kill everyone and everything.



No they actually expected Sasuke to re-join Team 7 and go back to Konoha after what they've done! 

Seriously, do some people ever stop deluding themselves? I guess not.


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Spoiler is probably real.



of course, it's real. it was spoiler guy (Oni) who posted a confirmed spoiler script in the previous chapter


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Wadas said:


> You guys are overreacting.
> 
> I don't find anything remotely OMGSCANDAL! About the spoiler revelations. It's obvious he was going against Konoha; he's enraged. He wants to kill everyone and everything.
> 
> ...



I know you are right.
But I can't help but be mad at Sasuke and Kishi both. It feels like he is betraying Itachi somehow.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Wadas said:


> You guys are overreacting.
> 
> I don't find anything remotely OMGSCANDAL! About the spoiler revelations. It's obvious he was going against Konoha; he's enraged. He wants to kill everyone and everything.
> 
> ...


This is a manga, not real life! You don't find in a manga someone who declares like that his will just to see him some week later saying : "You know what? I was angry at that moment, I take it back, I won't do anything to Konoha!".


----------



## LiquidCobra (May 28, 2008)

If Sasuke is stupid enough to go against Konoha he will die. There is no way in hell Konoha will be destroyed and Naruto not become hokage.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> O_o,I'm not even going to touch pairing reactions to this inside here.But I'll say this MISUNDERSTANDINGS ABOUND,ILLOGICAL THINKING,AND A CASE OF STUPID SASUKE RUSHING INTO SHIT.


That, and Sasuke being manipulated like it's the most natural thing in the world.

Then again, he did get manipulated just about his entire life. He's got experience.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

Nice new Mangekyou, not as cool as Kakashi/Obito's tho.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> I know you are right.
> But I can't help but be mad at Sasuke and Kishi both. It feels like he is betraying Itachi somehow.



What? Not only did Itachi betray his clan, he made Sasuke's life a living hell, there are still people trying to paint Itachi as a hero?


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> This is a manga, not real life! You don't find in a manga someone who declares like that his will just to see him some week later saying : "You know what? I was angry at that moment, I take it back, I won't do anything to Konoha!".



What she meant was, Kishi needs an excuse for Sasuke vs. Naruto rematch. 
You do want to see that, right?


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> What? Not only did Itachi betray his clan, he made Sasuke's life a living hell, there are still people trying to paint Itachi as a hero?



and so, sasuke decides to murder the innocent and destroy the village.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> What? Not only did Itachi betray his clan, he made Sasuke's life a living hell, there are still people trying to paint Itachi as a hero?


He wasn't an hero, but a better person and shinobi than Sasuke for sure!


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> There's Flower Power Sasuke,
> There's Rebel Suigetsu,
> There's Peace-loving Juugo, and
> There's Girl Power (not really) Karin.


you forgot madara the old wee fart  one eyed monster


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke will destroy Konoha


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> That, and Sasuke being manipulated like it's the most natural thing in the world.
> 
> Then again, he did get manipulated just about his entire life. He's got experience.



Yes, he sure got manipulated by Orochimaru.. oh wait!   

There are enough people getting manipulated by Naruto already.


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> What? Not only did Itachi betray his clan, he made Sasuke's life a living hell, there are still people trying to paint Itachi as a hero?



Yeah, more or less. I can't help it.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

YAY!

Villain Sasuke! Time for the shit to hit the fan! Will Akatsuki be backing him up? They only have everything to gain by taking out Konoha. Ninefails is there, after all.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

It's a shame, he can't get over the past so he has to take it out on people that had nothing to do with his sorrow. This shows Kishi created a character that has no humanity or sense of values with anything other than his clan. Sasuke is more immature and childish than Naruto.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Maybe the full script will explain things better. Something doesn't seem right.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> What she meant was, Kishi needs an excuse for Sasuke vs. Naruto rematch.
> You do want to see that, right?


I did understand that, you don't need to explain it. I was just saying that when the mangaka makes his character express his feelings clearly like that, it's not just a plot device to make a match possible, it's a clear character description.


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

Wadas said:


> You guys are overreacting.
> 
> I don't find anything remotely OMGSCANDAL! About the spoiler revelations. It's obvious he was going against Konoha; he's enraged. He wants to kill everyone and everything.
> 
> ...



True. 

Don't people think Sasuke returning to Konoha and his former friends as ifnothing happened wouldn't be cheesy ?


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's Mangekyou is an atom - the universe - unlimited, infinite, power!


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> That, and Sasuke being manipulated like it's the most natural thing in the world.
> 
> Then again, he did get manipulated just about his entire life. He's got experience.



I know he's always a pawn in someone elses chess game,it pisses me off.

::sighs:: But what can you do the spoilers,more than believable....just hard to swallow.


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Maybe the full script will explain things better. Something doesn't seem right.



You are my firefly in this dark. *sighs dramatically*


----------



## pppp (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Yes, he sure got manipulated by Orochimaru.. oh wait!



What about Itachi and now Madara?


----------



## Soletuti (May 28, 2008)

...and the hawk is here, where's Jeanne?


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> I know you are right.
> But I can't help but be mad at Sasuke and Kishi both. It feels like he is betraying Itachi somehow.



I know, I know. I'm a die hard Itachi fan (if you didn't notice yet ) and I understand your feelings but I also understand Sasuke's. His whole life he fought the wrong person, the only thing he could do is try to """""fix""""" that by killing the elders. 

I doubt he will go against all Konoha. He's not stupid just angry. 



Marte1980 said:


> This is a manga, not real life! You don't find in a manga someone who declares like that his will just to see him some week later saying : "You know what? I was angry at that moment, I take it back, I won't do anything to Konoha!".



*FACEPALM*

You didn't get my point at all. TL;DR: Sasuke hates Konoha. Naruto loves Konoha. This is their conflict, they will fight. 

Actually, I said it before but I'm too lazy to find the quote. For me, Itachi's fail-safe is actually Naruto because he knew if Sasuke ever, ever knew the truth, this would be his reaction.


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> I did understand that, you don't need to explain it. I was just saying that when the mangaka makes his character express his feelings clearly like that, it's not just a plot device to make a match possible, it's a clear character description.





So Sasuke is an idiot.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Why can't Naruto and Sasuke have anyother story but Save a Friend and Revenge my Family/Clan?

Oh well I guess those people that doubted a Sasuke v Naruto rematch cos they had no reason to fight each other just got their reason.......

EDIT: Sasuke's EMS / MS looks very weird


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

AlphaReaver said:


> That shit is gonna hit Sasuke fans hard body when Naruto earths da poor bastard.



Speak english.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> True.
> 
> Don't people think Sasuke returning to Konoha and his former friends as ifnothing happened wouldn't be cheesy ?



What do you call Sasuke ignoring the fact that Madara helped kill the Uchiha and going headfirst after Konoha (the village) instead of just the people who were involved?



Kal said:


> Sasuke's Mangekyou is an atom - the universe - unlimited, infinite, power!



It's a flower and you know it.


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> That, and Sasuke being manipulated like it's the most natural thing in the world.
> 
> Then again, he did get manipulated just about his entire life. He's got experience.



Sasuke was the one who manipulated Orochimaru at the end.

He's not that naive. He would use Madara as much as he used by him.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

AlphaReaver said:


> That shit is gonna hit Sasuke fans hard body when Naruto earths da poor bastard.


Naruto still has alot of growing up to do before he starts pwning his greatest obstacle.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

Team Love Going to Make Peace At Mist Village *_*


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

So Sasuke has MS now?

Great. I hope he'll die like Itachi, eyes bleeding.


----------



## jirochimaru (May 28, 2008)

Main Villain Sasuke = Cheesy as hell.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Who's side would Naruto be on once Sasuke told him why he going against Konoha?


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> What do you call Sasuke ignoring the fact that Madara helped kill the Uchiha and going headfirst after Konoha (the village) instead of just the people who were involved?



He'll do to Madara what he did to Orochimaru. Use him and then get rid of him.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> I know he's always a pawn in someone elses chess game,it pisses me off.
> 
> ::sighs:: But what can you do the spoilers,more than believable....just hard to swallow.


He'd make a rather... interesting family man.

Kid: DAD! That kid at school's been making fun of me again!
Sasuke: Someone's done something against my family? DIE!!!  *runs off to destroy the whole school*
Sasuke's wife: Itachi (<- lol), have you been manipulating your father again? 

You know, unless Sasuke looks himself in the mirror or in some reflective object while he fights, he may never notice that his new Sharingan looks like a flower.  I wonder what he'd do to the first poor sod to point it out...


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Wadas said:


> *FACEPALM*
> 
> You didn't get my point at all. TL;DR: Sasuke hates Konoha. Naruto loves Konoha. This is their conflict, they will fight.
> 
> Actually, I said it before but I'm too lazy to find the quote. For me, Itachi's fail-safe is actually Naruto because he knew if Sasuke ever, ever knew the truth, this would be his reaction.


As I stated in anther post : I did understand that, you don't need to explain it. I was just saying that when the mangaka makes his character express his feelings clearly like that, it's not just a plot device to make a match possible, it's a clear character description.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

I feel this Sasuke Year is never gonna end.


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

jirochimaru said:


> Main Villain Sasuke = Cheesy as hell.



Lol he'll get downed by Naruto.

If this continues like this Kishimoto is probably already making it so that Sasuke will not remain but he will have to be killed.

If Sasuke continues bringing back Sasuke is not an option anymore.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> Naruto still has alot of growing up to do before he starts pwning his greatest obstacle.



Oh, he'll grow up soon, don't worry.


----------



## pppp (May 28, 2008)

Consequences of this : *Sasuke is now AFTER Naruto's life *

He'll need the Kyuubi to destroy Konoha....so he has to kill him...


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Thats the most epic panel i have ever seen. 'IL CRUSH KONOHA".
FUCK YEAH, and the people who said 'Omg noob he isnt really gonna turn into a hawk" Well look, he has wings. Hahahah And from the looks, he also has MS, His MS most likely or prolly EMS that is. I didnt know wings grow form Uchiha's back


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> You are my firefly in this dark. *sighs dramatically*



I wouldn't get my hopes up, but this should get some kind of explaination. Sasuke is planning to go against everything that Itachi wanted to protect, but going along with Madara's plans who helped Itachi kill the Uchiha for the lulz. Madara did not paint all of Konoha in a negative light (just Danzou and the Elders) yet Sasuke says he will destroy Konoha. This doesn't seem like a well thought out reaction. It's an emotional response to the situation.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

AlphaReaver said:


> Oh, he'll grow up soon, don't worry.



It seems you didn't get the memo yet..

NARUTO. HAS. TO. WAIT.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Sasuke's wife: Itachi (<- lol), have you been manipulating your father again?



Lol, I see what you did dar.


----------



## ssaxamaphone (May 28, 2008)

Naruto VS Sasuke Pt. 2 is coming soon! wooooo.  Cant wait for Naruto to BEAT some sense into Sasuke


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up, but this should get some kind of explaination. Sasuke is planning to go against everything that Itachi wanted to protect, but going along with Madara's plans who helped Itachi kill the Uchiha for the lulz. Madara did not paint all of Konoha in a negative light (just Danzou and the Elders) yet Sasuke says he will destroy Konoha. This doesn't seem like a well thought out reaction. It's an emotional response to the situation.



Did you want him to say "I will kill danzou & the elders"? lol Danzou & the Elders _ARE_ Konoha!


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Who's side would Naruto be on once Sasuke told him why he going against Konoha?



I doubt he would join Sasuke, but you never know.



zuul said:


> He'll do to Madara what he did to Orochimaru. Use him and then get rid of him.



Then Madara is the idiot.


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Wadas said:


> I know, I know. I'm a die hard Itachi fan (if you didn't notice yet ) and I understand your feelings but I also understand Sasuke's. His whole life he fought the wrong person, the only thing he could do is try to """""fix""""" that by killing the elders.
> 
> I doubt he will go against all Konoha. He's not stupid just angry.
> .



I'm going to the store now. If a noissete milka can't get me off Sasuke's back today, I'll leave NF before somebody kills me.

Or worse, give an valid argument I shouldn't be mad at him. *frowns at Wedas*


----------



## Descartes (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> I wonder what he'd do to the first poor sod to point it out...



He'd be puzzled as to why his battlefield nickname is "The Flower of Death"


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

I;m starting to think Kishi really hates Sasuke and regrets him ever being created now. This chapter seems to prove Sasuke's beyond the line between right and wrong, he's in "Anakin/Vegeta" territory.


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Oh please, stop being stupid.
> 
> This is already going to clearly end like the LAST arc a character tried to destroy Konoha in. Remember Gaara?
> 
> Sasuke's coming back to good before this manga's over so stop acting the part of retard and denying it.



If Sasuke really wants to crush Konoha, there's no other way but to kill him. Beating him senseless won't work and that would be extremely shitty writing, I wouldn't be surprised though.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Lol, Hes crying for the first time. Means he got emotions lol


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Teach said:


> If Sasuke really wants to crush Konoha, there's no other way but to kill him. Beating him senseless won't work and that would be extremely shitty writing, I wouldn't be surprised though.



Children's story.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> He'd be puzzled as to why his battlefield nickname is "The Flower of Death"




Flowers. The new manly designation. There's the Lotus of Konoha, and the Flower of Death. Yeah. Who's next?


----------



## Rainfall (May 28, 2008)

Those pictures in the spoilers thread looks so fake to me..


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> I;m starting to think Kishi really hates Sasuke and regrets him ever being created now. This chapter seems to prove Sasuke's beyond the line between right and wrong, he's in "Anakin/Vegeta" territory.



-snip-

He dedicated the past 60 CHAPTERS TO SASUKE. And he doesn't appear to be stopping. It's obviously the exact opposite.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

Omg its Super Man !!


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> He'd make a rather... interesting family man.
> 
> Kid: DAD! That kid at school's been making fun of me again!
> Sasuke: Someone's done something against my family? DIE!!!  *runs off to destroy the whole school*
> Sasuke's wife: _Itachi _(<- lol), have you been manipulating your father again?



I knew it.    



Marte1980 said:


> As I stated in anther post : I did understand that, you don't need to explain it. I was just saying that when the mangaka makes his character express his feelings clearly like that, it's not just a plot device to make a match possible, it's a clear character description.



Yes, sorry I didn't have time to read the other post, things are moving really fast here. 

If it's a character description or not, I really don't see what the scandal is all about. Me being completely pro-Itachi, understand what Sasuke's feeling and his reaction which, eventually, will lead to the Sasuke vs Naruto fight.



> Or worse, give an valid argument I shouldn't be mad at him. *frowns at Wadas*



Haha, I can't help it if you're mad at him


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to dissapoint you, Naruto and Sasuke were equal after his wind training, but Sasuke rose another high level in strenght and is currently much much much stronger than Naruto. The only way to get equal with Sasuke is prolly the Key training


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Did you want him to say "I will kill danzou & the elders"? lol Danzou & the Elders _ARE_ Konoha!



There is a bit more to Konoha then Danzou and Elders.

Other people - like Tora the cat and Ten-Ten.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 28, 2008)

Teach said:


> If Sasuke really wants to crush Konoha, there's no other way but to kill him. Beating him senseless won't work and that would be extremely shitty writing, I wouldn't be surprised though.



Except Danzou makes coup or  Sasuke tells the story to Naruto


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> Except Danzou makes coup or  Sasuke tells the story to Naruto



I could see Danzou performing Coup, that's the only way I see Sasuke surviving this alive.


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke won't even reach to Konoha, because team 7 and 8 are still there. Hmm, I'm finally smeling Hebi vs. Konoha

Oi, this one is Kisame, right? He looks creepy.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Holy fucking shit



I know dude.


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> There is a bit more to Konoha then Danzou and Elders.
> 
> Other people - like Tora the cat and Ten-Ten.



Sasuke will send the ninja cats to kill Tora.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Oh! Oh!

What if Danzou, hearing of Jiraiya's death, decides to start the coup on Konoha - then Sasuke ends up attacking at the same time, once again putting him in the right, as he'll befighting against Danzou with them?

It's crazy enough to work.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

the pics could be fake becoz the eyes look retarded thats my only argument for it being fake.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I doubt he would join Sasuke, but you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Madara is the idiot.



Madara is the Fail.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Did you want him to say "I will kill danzou & the elders"? lol Danzou & the Elders _ARE_ Konoha!



The Elders are old and could be replaced by some wise retired ninja or maybe Kakashi. Danzou was already removed from his position and is acting in secret. Tunade is the Hokage and had nothing to do with the Uchiha massacre.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

If kills Dazou, the village, Ton Ton. Then what? What will he do now?


----------



## Soletuti (May 28, 2008)

**Added more text to the translations...**

Look at my post in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

My final appreciation of the chapter will mostly depend on the script, but it is at least a very interesting one in comparison with the latest two chapters.
Regarding what's most probably the most interesting part of the chapter:
This MS/EMS pattern seems a bit complicated to draw in panels that don't zoom in the face and I hope these are not Sasuke's own wings (please, Kishi, bird summon!).


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

Do you think Sasuke will try to gather an army, if he really wants to crush Konoha ?


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 28, 2008)

I have no doubts that Sasuke will be good by the manga's end.I just think what he's doing right now is effed up and he's rushing into shit,and not thinking clearly at the moment.

I think Sasuke can still be a redeemable character it just all depends on who exactly he's crushing...is it all of Konoha...or just a select few,and if he intends on hurting,harming,or killing Naruto and Co.,cause that kind of puts a downer on the whole "brother","friendship",and "bonds" thing.

Also if any or all of these details reach Naruto and Co. would be nice too,so Sasuke doesn't look like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) rushing into Konoha screaming "I'll crush yooouuuuuu,you bitches!!!!I'll crushhhhh youuuuu!!!"....Ok maybe not so lunatic-ish......


----------



## Jorkan (May 28, 2008)

Why the heck would Sauce go with Madara?  Even Sauce must know something is up with what Madara was saying.  Hell, even Itachi "gave his life" to protect Kohona.  

/sigh


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> If kills Dazou, the village, Ton Ton. Then what? What will he do now?



Rule the world


----------



## Face (May 28, 2008)

In Naruto vs Sasuke there better be a clear winner , and it better not involve Naruto winning by convicing Sasuke to come back. He can do that after he beats him.


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> There is a bit more to Konoha then Danzou and Elders.
> 
> Other people - like Tora the cat and Ten-Ten.



And this man!!


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Oh! Oh!
> 
> What if Danzou, hearing of Jiraiya's death, decides to start the coup on Konoha - then Sasuke ends up attacking at the same time, once again putting him in the right, as he'll befighting against Danzou with them?
> 
> It's crazy enough to work.



It sounds great, I  love it!


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 28, 2008)

God Sasuke is a cry-baby idiot -__- whole life he was after his brother and when he killed him he learned that all he did was for sake of konoha becouse he loved the town and after learning the truth Sasuke decided to waste Itachis sacrafice (he killed whole clan ,father,mother, lover just for sake of konoha) and to destroy konoha... 

If Itachi wouldnt do it then his whole clan would kill hundreds of inocent people (cilivians,children) in the city no only the ones who rule it

And besides Sasuke had forgoten that Madara "helped" Itachi in killing the clan.... so Sasuke should start with killing Madara before going to konoha !! (that stupid f.... Sasuke, it seams the new sharingan burned his brain)

This chapter will show how Sasuke is weak (at psychic the most) ,he cant think by himself only relaying on some storys heared from others... He just met madara and he belived everything he said (hmm then if madara was telling the truth he wouldn't make sasukes sharingan auto-defense at madaras sight) 

Now the only one who knows the truth is Kyubi ^^ Madara said that he didnt summoned 9tails but 9tails appeared by himself so Kyubi should tell what happeed back there since from that time he is traped in narutos body so he really is damn angry about it ^^  So I dont think that he has a reason to lie ;] (if it was madara then kyubi mostly will go berserk from anger ^^ )


----------



## Soletuti (May 28, 2008)

*This is the last part of the first spoiler. By my friend - *

イタチ「許せサスケ………これで最後だ」
Itachi: Forgive me Sasuke... it ends with this.

泣くサスケ
Sasuke cries.

後ろからマダラとサスケの仲間三人がサスケを見る
Behind Sasuke, Madara and Hebi members looks at Sasuke.

サスケ「我らは蛇を脱した」「これより我ら小隊は名を゛鷹゛と改め行動する」「鷹の目的はただひとつ。我々 は――――」
Sasuke: "We are not Team Hebi anymore. " From now on, we call our squad Hawk. " "The mission of Hawk is only one. We..."

マダラがサスケを見る
Madara see Sasuke.

サスケアップ。そしてマンゲとも普通のとも違う新しい眼に
Sasuke's face was closed up. He has new eyes different from normal eye and normal Sharingan.


「木の葉を潰す」
"...I/we destroy Konoha."


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> And this man!!



AAAAAAAAAh, my eyes are burning from too much Win.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> Do you think Sasuke will try to gather an army, if he really wants to crush Konoha ?



What's the need? He already has Akatsuki on his side.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> Do you think Sasuke will try to gather an army, if he really wants to crush Konoha ?



except Hebi and Akatsuki he dont need anything  i think he can solo most ))


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

後ろからマダラとサスケの仲間三人がサスケを見る
Behind Sasuke, Madara and Hebi members looks at Sasuke.

サスケ「我らは蛇を脱した」「これより我ら小隊は名を゛鷹゛と改め行動する」「鷹の目的はただひとつ。我々 は――――」
Sasuke: "We are not Team Hebi anymore. " From now on, we call our squad Hawk. " "The mission of Hawk is only one. We..."

マダラがサスケを見る
Madara see Sasuke.

サスケアップ。そしてマンゲとも普通のとも違う新しい眼に
Sasuke's face was closed up. He has new eyes different from normal eye and normal Sharingan.


「木の葉を潰す」
"...I/we destroy Konoha."

YES! YES! EPIC WIN!


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> I could see Danzou performing Coup, that's the only way I see Sasuke surviving this alive.


Danzou: Yes! I have the power! Take that you old dead Sandaime geez...
Sasuke: Die!  *kills Danzou*
Naruto: Hey thanks pal! You did me a favour there!  Did you know that the old fart had just taken over and was about to have me locked up? 

And they lived happily ever after. Until Naruto continues:
Naruto: So I heard that you finally killed Itachi! Congrats man!
Sasuke: Well, you see, I have finally learned the whole truth. It turns out that the whole reason for the massacre is because Konoha refused to accept an Uchiha as Hokage and took on a Senju instead. I am going to correct the situation.
Naruto: So... your point is... What's a Senju?
Sasuke: I'm taking over as the next Hokage. Move over.
Naruto: Noooo!


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke confirmed as the newest wood victim.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Holy fucking shit



:amazed:amazed Holy fucking shit indeed!!

 Why must i be busy to today!!


I want to stay, fucking whores 

This chapter is going to be win


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Soletuti said:


> *This is the last part of the first spoiler. By my friend - *
> 
> イタチ「許せサスケ???これで最後だ」
> Itachi: Forgive me Sasuke... it ends with this.
> ...



So Hebi killed Kisame?


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 28, 2008)

Soletuti said:


> *This is the last part of the first spoiler. By my friend - *
> 
> イタチ「許せサスケ???これで最後だ」
> Itachi: Forgive me Sasuke... it ends with this.
> ...


wow man tnx great


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

Does this mean kisame got pwned off screen? 

I want to see these EMS or new power techniques


----------



## Fu Li An (May 28, 2008)

Again, it is clear that Sasuke doesn't come back to team 7...
Why should he crush Konoha?
What a retarded decision for someone who is supposed to be hyper-intellegent/pro-genius shinobi...
Come on...
Again, another hope just fell apart...


----------



## beasty (May 28, 2008)

I just read the spoilers and all i have to say is OMFG.


Did sasuke just turn into a hawk and fly away.

Did sasuke just get EMS?


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

lol hebi are called hawk.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Oh, by the way, that's not a normal MS, that's an EMS! If you haven't noticed yet.. 

Itachi's + Susuke's own.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Man i hope Kisame is alive


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 28, 2008)

Teach said:


> So Hebi killed Kisame?



Man what can Kisame do against water


----------



## bubble_lord (May 28, 2008)

I guess we don't see any of the Kisame fight then, not even a swipe. Bet they are saving it for the anime which they can show for 5 minutes every episode between the Itachi vs Sasuke fight.

Kisame's eye is in one of those spoiler pics.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

No man, woman or children should live! Kill them all


----------



## Soletuti (May 28, 2008)

So now team Hebi is Team Tobi? Tobi = Hawk...

I think there was a small timeskip or something O.o ...


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Oh, by the way, that's not a normal MS, that's an EMS! If you haven't noticed yet..



Maybe his left eye is the EMS eye. It must have some characteristics of Itachi's mangekyou.


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

Team Hebi is now Team Hawk. Much better I would say. And looks like they are with Sasuke. Kisame too?


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> What's the need? He already has Akatsuki on his side.





UchihaItachimk said:


> except Hebi and Akatsuki he dont need anything  i think he can solo most ))



But they won't be able to prevent all the civilians from escaping. 

Besides Pein, Konan and Kisame's goal is to gather all the bijuus, not helping Sasuke and Madara to destroy Konoha.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 28, 2008)

Death to the infidels


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

I'm I the only one who thinks this chapter sucks, I mean this doesn't make any sense. He's helping the man who killed his clan and ruined his brothers life, and yet he declaring War on Konoha for pretty much the same reasons Madara did a long time ago. He's supposed to be an avenger, now he's a traitor and a psychopath. The things he hated the most about his brother and Madara, he's a exact copy.


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Man i hope Kisame is alive



kisame is the first panel next to CS dude


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> No man, woman or children should live! Kill them all


But what about the clan revival? 

Oh wait, Karin's there to perform cloning. Moving on.


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

You can make out Kisame in a pic. I guess he's a member of team Hawk now, like I predicted.

Kishimoto you are amazing.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> You can make out Kisame in a pic. I guess he's a member of team Hawk now, like I predicted.


Actually, they probably simply stopped fighting when Sasuke and Madara showed back up. :\ Now they'll part ways again.


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Kisame being Sasuke's bitch? That would really be something.


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

Why does sasuke want to destroy konoha though?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> But what about the clan revival?
> 
> Oh wait, Karin's there to perform cloning. Moving on.



Fuck that! I want vengeance!


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 28, 2008)

I gues Suigetsu and Kisame said something about friendly spar


----------



## Fu Li An (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> I'm I the only one who thinks this chapter sucks, I mean this doesn't make any sense. He's helping the man who killed his clan and ruined his brothers life, and yet he declaring War on Konoha for pretty much the same reasons Madara did a long time ago. He's supposed to be an avenger, now he's a traitor and a psychopath. The things he hated the most about his brother and Madara, he's a exact copy.



you are so right...


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Well Zuul said it quite right. Akatsuki has different goals. Hawk wants to fail against Konoha.


----------



## Shepard (May 28, 2008)

Kisame must be alive, if you think about it it would be stupid to keep on fighting when they are in one team now, Madara possibly stopped their battle in his way to the Uchiha shrine.

Besides, even if the Uchiha were insane with the coup and all that, Danzô and the elders are still part of the cause of Itachi's and by extension Sasuke's life to turn completely s**tty so it's normal for him to want revenge, now if what he wants is to destroy Konoha as a whole then, that's nosense


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Mizura
> But what about the clan revival?


Sasuke can still get it on with girls like Sakura.


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

OH SHI-! 

I'm actually scared at how accurate my prediction fanart is. It even has Madara looking behind and birdies. 

Anyway, I don't know why everyone is so enraged. I'm actually excited, I want to see Sasuke go all: I love Itachi...Konoha... you bastards! *berserk* 

Really, we all know that Itachi had a backup plan if this ever happened and it's called Naruto.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

its wrong for itachi to kill innocents, but as long as its sasuke and they aren't related woo go kill em all.


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> its wrong for itachi to kill innocents, but as long as its sasuke and they aren't related woo go kill em all.



Hey come one it's Sasukay-kooon.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Oh, by the way, that's not a normal MS, that's an EMS! If you haven't noticed yet..
> 
> Itachi's + Susuke's own.



Bout time someone pointed that shit out.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> I'm I the only one who thinks this chapter sucks, I mean this doesn't make any sense. He's helping the man who killed his clan and ruined his brothers life, and yet he declaring War on Konoha for pretty much the same reasons Madara did a long time ago. He's supposed to be an avenger, now he's a traitor and a psychopath. The things he hated the most about his brother and Madara, he's a exact copy.



No, he just chose his clan over everything else. Forget Itachi's wishes. Forget that the Uchiha were also responsible for  the situation that lead to the massacre. Forget that Madara helped in the massacre for the lulz. Forget that only three people in Konoha even know about what really happened. He's decided that the best way to honor the Uchiha is to do what Madara has been wanting to do for the past 80 years. It feels like an emotional response to me.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Danzou and the Elders were influent enough to bypass Sandaime when it came to the Uchiha massacre, and an assassin was sent to kill Sasuke along with Naruto's rescue team. The old farts would and can use all of Konoha's ressources to defend their wrinkled asses, hence the "crush Konoha" statement. Sasuke is not the type of guy who will tell his story to others so that they join his cause IMO, so of course we can expect those who will logically jump to the three senior fellow konoha citizens' rescue to be pwned badly.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Topher said:


> Why does sasuke want to destroy konoha though?



Because it's leaders were responsible for the oppresion and destruction of his clan. Try to keep up.


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

I wonder what Kisame's reaction to Tobi being there was, doubt he says anything though.

That sharingan design is damn sexy.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> its wrong for itachi to kill innocents, but as long as its sasuke and they aren't related woo go kill em all.




You fucking right. 



> Why does sasuke want to destroy konoha though?



No idea 

Madara plan worked it seems 

Anywho i hope Kisame is apart of Sasuke's team too, he was in the pic


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

I hope sasuke kills kakashi not ebcoz i dont like kakashi but it will hype up the naruto vs sasuke battle and naruto is gonna pwn sasuke at the end. 

sasuke is the villain there is no good ending for him now.

though naruto somehow has to train like hell.


----------



## neshru (May 28, 2008)

oh god, more sasuke in this chapter? And I thought it was over.
Boooring.


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Wadas said:


> OH SHI-!
> 
> I'm actually scared at how accurate my prediction fanart is. It even has Madara looking behind and birdies.
> 
> ...



Point.

Does anyone else thinks that smiling Itachi is the creepiest thing Kishi ever drawn?


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You fucking right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never really liked Kisame, but now that he might be doing something useful for once, I might.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

neshru said:


> oh god, more sasuke in this chapter? And I thought it was over.
> Boooring.



Go back to the anime forum. There you can enjoy your no-Sasuke fillers.

Casue Naruto's SOO GOOD when Sasuke's not in it.


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

I predict that Sasuke won't get past the Jounins at the entrance of Konoha.


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

So this is the last chapter for Sasuke. Moving to team konoha.


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Sasukay-koon is going to fail harder than Orochimaru or Madara.


----------



## Shepard (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Because it's leaders were responsible for the oppresion and destruction of his clan. Try to keep up.


I think it's more about him and Itachi, sees like sasuke lost his faith on the Uchiha clan as a whole as well


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 28, 2008)

Ok then back-plan should be intiated right now.Naruto go shove a ransengan up sasuke's ass and make hime realize that he is so not thinking rationally!!!Madara is a manipulative little bitch,andd Sasuke is a friggin retard for taking everything Madara said for face value,how is this honoring Itachi,if he decides to go against all of Konoha.He's obviously not thinking clearly.


----------



## Face (May 28, 2008)

Who is that guy beside CS dude? He doesn't look like Kisame.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I predict that Sasuke won't get past the Jounins at the entrance of Konoha.


I predit you'll be eating your own shit when Sasuke pwns Jounins and Tsunade by himself.


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

I predict the Sasuke hate will be extremely strong this week.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 28, 2008)

Battle plan Kisame and Suigetsu Tsunami the Konoha .Then what it's not crushed Sasuke and Madara torch it . Then Jugoo go berserk and kill all the children and women .


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

lovely spoilers pek


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Because it's leaders were responsible for the oppresion and destruction of his clan. Try to keep up.



Because danzou and the elders secretly ordered the uchihas assasination, sasuke decides to destroy konoha with a guy who helped in the assasination.

my question still stands, and theres no needs to be a smart ass about it.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> So this is the last chapter for Sasuke. Moving to team konoha.


Thats what many others said before the last chapter hyping up this one.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I predict that Sasuke won't get past the Jounins at the entrance of Konoha.



The same Jounins who got their asses owned by the Sound Four in Part One?

Maybe Iruka will defeat Sasuke! or Neji! Chouji! Ten Ten?!

....Konoha's in deep shit.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

lol namikaze & Lastier, these 2 never stop making a fool out of themselves.

Just point at them & laugh.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

I might go but damn damn damn...This chapter will be something. My hopes of Neji getting his ass kicked by Sasuke is likely now


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

I predict Sasuke won't even reach Konoha


----------



## neshru (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Go back to the anime forum. There you can enjoy your no-Sasuke fillers.
> 
> Casue Naruto's SOO GOOD when Sasuke's not in it.


There's nothing to discuss in the anime forum right now :\

But seriously, don't you get tired of Sasuke after 20 chapters about him? 
I guess being a fanboy is a good thing sometimes


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Teach said:


> Sasukay-koon is going to fail harder than Orochimaru or Madara.


I'm inclind to agree, it seems Sasuke won't get a reality check until he's humilated to the last degree of failure.


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2008)

I guess Sasuke hasn't really learnt anything :/


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 28, 2008)

The only good thing that can come out of this is some real Team Hebi vs Team Konoha fights.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> So this is the last chapter for Sasuke. Moving to team konoha.


I think so, but not necessarily for long. It is just becoming interesting so it would be wiser to switch to team7 right now, before beginning a brand new arc.
It would suck if team7 went back home before getting trashed by Pein, who is damn late.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

neshru said:


> There's nothing to discuss in the anime forum right now :\
> 
> But seriously, don't you get tired of Sasuke after 20 chapters about him?
> I guess being a fanboy is a good thing sometimes



It's been more like 60 chapters in total.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> I predict Sasuke won't even reach Konoha



Your predictions are worth shit. Where's Naruto?


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

neshru said:


> There's nothing to discuss in the anime forum right now :\
> 
> But seriously, don't you get tired of Sasuke after 20 chapters about him?
> I guess being a fanboy is a good thing sometimes



Never. I wish death upon Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi, because they often steal panels to Sasuke-Sama.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I guess Sasuke hasn't really learnt anything :/


 Apart from how to cry.


----------



## Hollowized (May 28, 2008)

Hahaha. Seems Sasuke always ends up being others puppet. First he does exactly what Itachi wants him to do, and now he's madaras puppet. And each time he's equally clueless 

He still ends up being a selfish asshole that thinks the world revolves around him. Most of Konoha doesn't even know the truth, and he's gonna destroy the village.

Pretty stupid for a genius I'd have to say. A genius would take use of the situation and get into Konoha again. And while he's one of them, it would be much easier to assassinate the the people that were truly behind it, with minimum casualties of civilians.

Actually his intelligence is starting to resemble Narutos. They both are intelligent fighters, but beyond that... not so smart.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

So Crush!, anything to say about Sasuke crying his eyes out since you always went after Naruto et al for doing that?

In other news:

Do you think that's Sasuke's MS or is it EMS?

And what will his abilities be?

I'm guessing his own spin on the Itachi jutsu:

*A attack* jutsu like Amaterasu or Kakashi's Zero Point jutsu

*A Genjutsu* which will probably be more like Shodai's area darkness than a head on attack like Tsyukomi i.e. a de-buff (Or a buff for himself) rather than a "Save or lose"

*His huge final boss mode* like Susano

This of course is assuming he doesn't have EMS. If he does he'll have Itachi's abilities plus an EMS one. If he has EMS I'm guessing at *Space/Time* specifically *Time* since we've never seen it before.


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is probably gonna go only against Danzou & Co. 

There might still be a confrontation with some Konoha teams where they'll be like "stop talking crazy, Konoha ain't murdered anybody" then Danzou will make his move and kill Tsunade and they'll all be "well fuck me, you were right" and they will ally against Danzou & kill off Root. 

Sasuke will be a happy camper again & they'll all be friends and burn marshmallows by the bonfire singing Kumbaya. 

Then Pain will attack and all hell will break loose. 

I'd want to see a better quality pic of Sasuke's MS, I don't think I can make out any element  of Itachi's MS in the design so that's not EMS (yet) apparently.


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

I can just imagine Sasuke arriving in Konoha being met by the Hyuuga clan

"We are the most noble and strongest clan in all of Konoha, don't be foolish."

5 seconds later they're extinct.

I really want to see some familiar villagers get stomped by Sasuke.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Madara's cunning plan seems to be working just fine


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> I'm I the only one who thinks this chapter sucks, I mean this doesn't make any sense. He's helping the man who killed his clan and ruined his brothers life, and yet he declaring War on Konoha for pretty much the same reasons Madara did a long time ago. He's supposed to be an avenger, now he's a traitor and a psychopath. The things he hated the most about his brother and Madara, he's a exact copy.



The story Madara told Sasuke is that after years of prejudice and discrimination, the Uchiha were wiped out for trying to rebel while Danzou and the Elders washed their hands of the event, and Sandaime didn't say anything about it. That Itachi was manipulated into destroying the Uchiha, and acting the part of a villian when it was by Konoha's leaders that the deed was done, and keeping that secret until he died at his own brothers hand.

Sasuke's not rational right now, truthfully he should only be mad at Danzou and the Elders. But he's in turmoil, he's hurt and so he's lashing out. Much like  Neji who beat Hinata to a bloody pulp even though she had nothing to do with his fathers death.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Do you think that's Sasuke's MS or is it EMS?
> 
> And what will his abilities be?
> 
> ...



It's EMS.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> I think so, but not necessarily for long. It is just becoming interesting so it would be wiser to switch to team7 right now, before beginning a brand new arc.
> It would suck if team7 went back home before getting trashed by Pein, who is damn late.


I agree.  Where the hell is that guy.  At least one of his bodies should've caught up to Konoha by now!!

Face it Naruto isn't exactly all that hard to find, so what's the delay?


----------



## Hadar (May 28, 2008)

dont worry narutotards, minato new all about this and set plans for it before hand remember the toads prophechy naruto is the one to save or destoy the world.some kind of matrix thing.naruto key must be some kind of enormous inhumane power up can't wait.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Team hawk wont stand a chance against Konoha


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Pein moves at the speed of a turtle.. lol.



UnblessedSoul said:


> Team hawk wont stand a chance against Konoha



You guys are getting pretty sad getting owned each week. Aren't you tired of that?


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> So Crush!, anything to say about Sasuke crying his eyes out since you always went after Naruto et al for doing that?



Yeah, it was awesome. Sasuke, unlike Naruto, actually had a real reason to cry. And he did it once and then moved on, like a real man.

So, Naruto's still a bitch.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Team hawk wont stand a chance against Konoha


 Maybe but there's always Kisame, Sasuke, Madara and good old Zetsu... I don't know about Pain.  He's probably having his eye's checked, and that can take a while.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

team hawk  i wonder how on earth did he come up with this name?


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Team hawk wont stand a chance against Konoha



You're right, they've only got the two strongest characters in the Narutoverse. Providing Madara really is a member now, which I don't like.

Definitely the last Sasuke chapter for a while.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

I wonder how long it took Sasuke to make this "decision."


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> team hawk  i wonder how on earth did he come up with this name?


 Probably Madara's choice if you ask me.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (May 28, 2008)

Topher said:


> Why does sasuke want to destroy konoha though?



Thats what I'm wondering! Didn't Itachi throw away his life and happiness to protect Konoha and Sasuke? And Why all of Konoha and not just the elders? 

I can only think one logical reason for this unless Sasuke has turned villain:  He is doing this to deceive Madara. However, I don't think he(Madara) is that stupid.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Hollowized said:


> Hahaha. Seems Sasuke always ends up being others puppet. First he does exactly what Itachi wants him to do, and now he's madaras puppet. And each time he's equally clueless
> 
> He still ends up being a selfish asshole that thinks the world revolves around him. Most of Konoha doesn't even know the truth, and he's gonna destroy the village.
> 
> ...


I wonder how much you can take from this guy without getting pissed off. I thought it was cool and kinda funny him going to Oro, I thought it was very very lame him winning to a weak and blind Itachi, now I think he's just the gayest thing to happen in the manga doing this sort of thing with no feasible reason other than his poor brothers death, it's like he doesn't want to be happy and have an excuse to brood so he can rub it in peoples faces like some emo jock.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I wonder how long it took Sasuke to make this "decision."


 More like how long did it take Sasuke to accept the decision Madara made for him


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> More like how long did it take Sasuke to accept the decision Madara made for him



yeah 

Madara is more likable for me now


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> Apart from how to cry.



Well, that's a start! 

We've been going from blank face Sasuke to a little interlude of mind-fucked Sauce-in-a-cave face and we'll have some Majorly Pissed Off Sasuke once the crying is done!


----------



## John Connor (May 28, 2008)

so Sasuke is joining the man who directly killed his family in order to kill the people that indirectly killed his family?

...


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Damn I don't wanna be in Konoha's place right now.. all those failures in 1 group.. gosh. GO EASY ON THEM HAWK PLEASE!


----------



## Hollowized (May 28, 2008)

No need for Sasoris puppet skills here. Sasuke is truly a born human puppet 

A powerful puppet indeed. But still only a puppet. It's like they say. Even if you win the special Olympics you're still a retard.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Kobra said:


> so Sasuke is joining the man who directly killed his family in order to kill the people that indirectly killed his family?
> 
> ...



But of course.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> yeah
> 
> Madara is more likable for me now


 Me too, I suddenly find him rather interesting.  I can't wait to see what he's really plotting.  IMO the attack on Konoha is just a diversion.  

Madara has no love for the Uchiha.  So it's not to take revenge for the Uchiha.  

He's selfish and is more than likely only using Sasuke for personal gain... still I wanna know what that gain is X3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I predict the Sasuke hate will be extremely strong this week.



Fear not. From what I've seen in this thread Sasuketardism is still live and kicking 



Crush! said:


> Yeah, it was awesome. Sasuke, unlike Naruto, actually had a real reason to cry. And he did it once and then moved on, like a real man.
> 
> So, Naruto's still a bitch.



Damn, I should quit my day job and get work as a psychic 

You're right though, it is awesome.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Yeah, it was awesome. Sasuke, unlike Naruto, actually had a real reason to cry. And he did it once and then moved on, like a real man.
> 
> So, Naruto's still a bitch.



Naruto's crying is truly cringe-worthy sometimes, if not all the time.. he fails & cries..


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Kobra said:


> so Sasuke is joining the man who directly killed his family in order to kill the people that indirectly killed his family?
> 
> ...



hey he was the one who went to train so he could beat Itachi with the guy who failed to beat Itachi


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

I don't even give a damn that Sasuke's been manipulated, he's got shiny new eyes.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Damn, *I should quit my day job and get work as a psychic *
> 
> You're right though, it is awesome.



Lol, you should


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Damn I don't wanna be in Konoha's place right now.. all those failures in 1 group.. gosh. GO EASY ON THEM HAWK PLEASE!



Do you like posting BS? two whole villages and Orochimaru failed to take over Konoha and you think little team Hawk can destroy them ?


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

If the translations of the other parts are real, then I was right. Itachi whispered to Sauke what he used to say while poking his forehead.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> Me too, I suddenly find him rather interesting.  I can't wait to see what he's really plotting.  IMO the attack on Konoha is just a diversion.
> 
> Madara has no love for the Uchiha.  So it's not to take revenge for the Uchiha.
> 
> He's selfish and is more than likely only using Sasuke for personal gain... still I wanna know what that gain is X3



yeah me too X3

poor Sasuke's always been manipulated by others  first Ita now Madara


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> hey he was the one who went to train so he could beat Itachi with the guy who failed to beat Itachi


 Uchiha Logic, just as inhuman as the Sharingan


----------



## 24 (May 28, 2008)

Do you guys think Madara and Kisame will join Sasuke against Konoha? If they do, I don't see anybody stopping them.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 28, 2008)

*Possible Uchiha = Failure FC?*



Teach said:


> Sasukay-koon is going to fail harder than Orochimaru or Madara.



Man, that day will be EPIC!

I'm almost anticipating it.

Maybe some one should create a Sasuke = Failure FC


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> If the translations of the other parts are real, then I was right. Itachi whispered to Sauke what he used to say while poking his forehead.



Yeah, that seems to be so.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Lakers24 said:


> Do you guys think Madara and Kisame will join Sasuke against Konoha? If they do, I don't see anybody stopping them.



Madara joinin Sasuke?  more like Sasuke joinin Madara. just as planned


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Do you like posting BS? two whole villages and Orochimaru failed to take over Konoha and you think little team Hawk can destroy them ?



You are comparing oro and his fodders to:

Sasuke
madara
kisame
hebi

Anyway PnJ will save konoha, just PIS has sasuke going after konoha.


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> I agree.  Where the hell is that guy.  At least one of his bodies should've caught up to Konoha by now!!
> 
> Face it Naruto isn't exactly all that hard to find, so what's the delay?




Maybe he's ALREADY in Konoha, passing time in the ramen shop waiting for Naruto to come back to the village while having Iruka chitchatting him "So, Mr Pein, what takes you to sunny Konoha?"


----------



## patocp (May 28, 2008)

OMG epic chapter. i hope spoilers are true


----------



## Somnus (May 28, 2008)

Griffith !!!! Now we have Naruto (Guts) trying to stop Sasuke (Griffith), his band of the hawk and Akatsuki (God Hand) from destroying Konoha 

I don't see why he renamed the team hawk.And if the spoiler is correct Sasuke is really dumb, after all he is going against Itachi's wishes, therefore making his death worthless


----------



## ~rocka (May 28, 2008)

EMS Sasuke ftw?!


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> yeah me too X3
> 
> poor Sasuke's always been manipulated by others  first Ita now Madara


 Poor guy.  For a genius he's pretty gullible.  I'll admit I'm surprised at that.  

I expected him to ask at least a few more questions before blindly jumping in behind Madara and following his lead.

Then again Sasuke might be up to something else altogether... so  ah whatever...


----------



## ZenGamr (May 28, 2008)

HOLY SHIT WE GOT SOME NEW SEXY STARINGAN SEXINESS GOING ON HERE. 

Anyways, it's probably gonna be Sasuke's last big "upgrade."


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2008)

Topher said:


> You are comparing oro and his fodders to:
> 
> Sasuke
> madara
> ...



hebi are pretty much only chuunins-low jounin...

sand and sound had hundreds of chuunins and jounin...


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Topher said:


> You are comparing oro and his fodders to:
> 
> Sasuke
> madara
> ...



Sasuke - has EMS, past will repeat itself (like Madara)
Madara - cripple
Kisame - Isn't even in his team
Rest of Hebi - fodder even Kishimoto wants to get rid of them


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2008)

Ah yes, Sasuke will crush Konoha? 

Seems as though his asskicking will come from this. Expected young Padawan, as expected.

And Sasuke's crying MS transformation was badass. I think we'll all agree here.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I don't even give a damn that Sasuke's been manipulated, he's got shiny new eyes.



And some wings.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

I predict I'm gonna vote 10/10 for this chapter


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

It's like Sasuke's not a character anymore with his own free will more like a object,You could put some sort of jumping rock in Sasuke's place, and it would basically would still be about the same concept. Sasuke is just an object instead of a real character: you play with him, dress him up, put him in a bath tub with you and put batteries in the guy and he still won't do anything but oblige to commands, he really isn't anything special. He's like Mario, flat and generically obvious.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Trent said:


> Maybe he's ALREADY in Konoha, passing time in the ramen shop waiting for Naruto to come back to the village while having Iruka chitchatting him "So, Mr Pein, what takes you to sunny Konoha?"


 LOL yeah holding old man Ichiraku captive...

Naruto: NOOO!
Pain: Yes, say goodbye to Ramen.......forever! har har


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

Finally, Sasuke is crying. 

Ha, 'Crush Konoha'. Fun times ahead!


----------



## McLovin (May 28, 2008)

Ha! Sasuke's group is gonna get the shit beat out of them and Madara will likely die before Pain now.



Topher said:


> You are comparing oro and his fodders to:
> 
> Sasuke
> madara
> ...



Hebi were Oro's fodders.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Do you like posting BS? two whole villages and Orochimaru failed to take over Konoha and you think little team Hawk can destroy them ?



Do you love being a retard so much? Apparently the answer is yes. 

Your stupidity knows no bounds. Orochimaru, who gets owned by the Uchiha's in 1 second, managed to survive & kill the 3rd Hokage.

Now tell me what Konoha is gonna do against 2 EMS users.. oh right, shit themselves!

Boo-hoo!


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> hebi are pretty much only chuunins-low jounin...
> 
> sand and sound had hundreds of chuunins and jounin...



About Hebi, according to Pein: "He's  gathered up a few underlings. All of whom could be problematic for us" = Even Karin would be troublesome to an Akatsuki member (she must have some hidden fighting abilities afterall)(however unbelievable that may sound).

About the Suigetsu of 10 years ago, from Kisame himself "People called him the second calling of "Zabuza the Devil. A child prodigy in the art of murder"

Juugo was just named dropped but well, that denotes some reputation hence non-fodderness.


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> LOL yeah holding old man Ichiraku captive...
> 
> Naruto: NOOO!
> Pain: Yes, say goodbye to Ramen.......forever! har har



Is Pain really that stupid? I mean, that's a sure way to die.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Finally, Sasuke is crying.
> 
> Ha, 'Crush Konoha'. Fun times ahead!



 indeed!! roar!! yay!! violence!! testosterone. crush konoha 


srsly this is gonna be fun


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I don't even give a damn that Sasuke's been manipulated, he's got shiny new eyes.



An not entirely unexpected answer 

Being manipulated is not in itself a bad character trait. In Bleach the entire Soul Society arc was based on Aizen manipulating everyone. It's the very basis of Deathnote, the Farseer trilogy, Richard Morgan's Blackman and a stack of other things. 

Plus you can be sure Madara will grow to regret not finishing Sasuke when he had him at his mercy 

Where it clashes is with the ideas certain Sasuke fans have of him, or the mud they love to fling in his name 



Incubus said:


> Lol, you should



_Ladies and gentlemen, observe closely now and you will see there is nothing up my sleeves.

Now pick a tard, any tard _


----------



## ZenGamr (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's attempt to destroy Konoha goes against what his brother did for him. This makes him seem a bit foolish. Looks like there will be a big Uzumaki vs Uchiha battle in the near future!


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> indeed!! roar!! yay!! violence!! testosterone. crush konoha
> 
> 
> srsly this is gonna be fun



Woo!

I cannot wait xd


----------



## Face (May 28, 2008)

I predict Hawk will get owned, Madara will use the "uchiha art of run jutsu." If Konoha were to fail  it would mean the end of the manga.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Do you love being a retard so much? Apparently the answer is yes.
> 
> Your stupidity knows no bounds. Orochimaru, who gets owned by the Uchiha's in 1 second, managed to survive & kill the 3rd Hokage.
> 
> ...



You sound as stupid as Sasuke himself


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Ike said:


> Sasuke's attempt to destroy Konoha goes against what his brother did for him. This makes him seem a bit foolish. Looks like there will be a big Uzumaki vs Uchiha battle in the near future!



I hope Itachi told Naruto something. Otherwise, what did he die for?


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

I just came back from the worst history exam ever.

THANKYOU KISHI FOR TURNING THIS DAY AROUND.
HOLY SHIT
AFH9-DSJFODSFP[DSF


----------



## Hollowized (May 28, 2008)

I think Sasukes puberty is starting a bit late 

The only stuff in Sasuke that is making decisions now are his angry hormones.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> You sound as stupid as Sasuke himself



Wow, is that supposed to be your come-back response? Poor retarded Naruto fan.


----------



## Shepard (May 28, 2008)

So, Naruto vs Sasuke pt.2 is finally coming close, damn about time.

Also, provabely Tsunade will die fighting Madara so Kakashi's big event will provabely be becoming Hokage after the attack, interesting


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I hope Itachi told Naruto something. Otherwise, what did he die for?


 I never thought he did, but the fact that Naruto hasn't mentioned to Team Konoha that he met with Itachi during his Sasuke search has got me wondering, and hoping.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

And Sasuke hated oro for killing Sandaime, what a hyporcrite.


----------



## El Torero (May 28, 2008)

Two things about the spoiler:



> Where does Hawk go next? What does Naruto do now?
> 
> Next issue "The purpose"



Naruto? Who is Naruto? Is he a filler character? 



> Behind Sasuke, Madara and Hebi members looks at Sasuke.



KISAME IS WATCHING TOO


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> _Ladies and gentlemen, observe closely now and you will see there is nothing up my sleeves.
> 
> Now pick a tard, any tard _



 Just read this.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

I've wanted crying Sauce for about a million chapters.

Omg yes.

And Itachi's last words... okay time to actually read the text.

But seriously that history exam was HORRID and now my day is like 100% better yay.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2008)

I think it's funny that people are bashing Konoha and rooting for Hebi but then again I'd do the same thing if I knew the outcome. Sasuke just said crush Konoha, this is Shounen manga and we damn sure Naruto resides in Konoha too. We all know he'll fail and we all know some boy will rise up like never seen before and who's that man? Who is that boy? Yes, yes, let's say his name. Mr. Uzumaki. Sasuke's about to get his first official loss of part 2. Now the question I'm wondering is if it'll happen now or whenever Naruto suddenly gets done with his key training, hopefully just FRS. Hebi aren't slouches so they just might go ahead and battle it out now but I wonder the condition Naruto will be in when he and Sasuke finally battle it out. 

Like I said when we first heard the news, Sasuke will want revenge on Konoha and through Naruto gets put down by Naruto, same with the rest of Hebi. We all knew it was coming but shit, I expected it to not come that quick. It's good Sasuke's had his hawk transformation now. All we need is for him to be a good one. 

And also pretty damn funny people thought Sasuke was all fine and dandy now. 

I love this chapter. Sasuke's new Sharingan badass, Sasuke finally crying like a goddamn man is a badass(I've earned a newfound respect for him now), Sasuke Hebi and Madara are badass but you know what the best part is? 

Knowing Sasuke will ultimately fail simply because he wants to destroy all of Konoha rather than those damn elders. That's what makes it priceless. He can't take down the village the main character loves, if anything he's about to see a huge fist fly in his face. 

Naruto vs Sasuke 3 ftw


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Hollowized said:


> I think Sasukes puberty is starting a bit late



This raging testosterone will have him with a full on beard and receeding hairline by the time he reaches Konoha 

All he needs to do now is build a Gamma bomb and get caught in the blast saving a kid and he's good to go


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

AlphaReaver said:


> Man, that day will be EPIC!
> 
> I'm almost anticipating it.
> 
> Maybe some one should create a Sasuke = Failure FC



None of you ladies have the guts.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Wow, is that supposed to be your come-back response? Poor retarded Naruto fan.



I can't believe you actually think Team hawk will destroy Konoha, I just can't see the logic here. Funny stuff


----------



## dabig2 (May 28, 2008)

Team Hawk will get thoroughly owned thanks to plot and sasuke will get the asskicking he deserves since VoTE by way of Naruto thanks once again to plot. Why? Because he's crossed over into "villain" territory now instead of 3rd party doing what he wants. 

Maybe this will be enjoyable if Naruto can stop failing. Someone please get him his hax key powerup so it'll be believable that he can fight with the likes of Sasuke/Pein.

Time to switch focus back to Team 7, or more specifically, Naruto's story with Yondaime/Jiraiya


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think it's funny that people are bashing Konoha and rooting for Hebi but then again I'd do the same thing if I knew the outcome. Sasuke just said crush Konoha, this is Shounen manga abd we damn sure Naruto resides in Konoha too. We all know he'll fail and we all know some boy will rise up like never seen before and who's that man? Who is that boy? Yes, yes, let's say his name. Mr. Uzumaki.
> 
> Like I said when we first heard the news, Sasuke will want revenge on Konoha and through Naruto gets put down by Naruto, same with the rest of Hebi. We all knew it was coming but shit, I expected it to not come that quick. It's good Sasuke's had his hawk transformation now. All we need is for him to be a good one.
> 
> ...


 I suppose by denying the inevitable the present becomes more fun


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Sad thing now it plausible that manga going to end just like part 1 did


----------



## Frostman (May 28, 2008)

Ive lost all faith in Sasuke, i thought he was smarter then that. What was the point of Itachi sacrificing himself. And what is up with those eyes. Gwad I can't wait to bitch about this when the chapter comes out.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

team hawk  the name is still crackin me up


----------



## Suzume (May 28, 2008)

Well, I guess the only good side to this is that it means that Sasuke _has_ to meet up with Team 7 soon...but really, this manga should be called Sasuke...with the subtitle "You Fricken' Moron"....  Oh Sasuke, why can't you just go on an assassination mission for Danzou and the elders?  Even that would be better than this...

At least he's crying.  I guess that's what I've been waiting for the past few chapters.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> I can't believe you actually think Team hawk will destroy Konoha, I just can't see the logic here. Funny stuff



I never said Team Hawk will actually destroy Konoha. I'm saying no one in Konoha can oppose them, which you tried to argue against.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 28, 2008)

Ouch, it seems as though Kisame was killed offscreen. Even Deidara got a nice sending off. I hope the Kisame/Hebi situation is explained.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Ouch, it seems as though Kisame was killed offscreen. Even Deidara got a nice sending off. I hope the Kisame/Hebi situation is explained.



He's alive.


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

Itachi wanted to make sure that when he died, someone was going to be there for Sasuke. He knew Madara was going to look out for his brother, so he tried to talk to Naruto but Naruto answered before he was asked anything with the: "I was better brother than you." 

Itachi knew that if Madara told Sasuke the truth, his bro was going to react this way. In fact, Itachi knew everything, he's the god of the Narutoverse. Even in dead, he keeps controlling the world.  fangirl

Mark my words. Itachi's fail-safe is Naruto. 

And, really, guys I'm laughing so hard at your posts. EPIC chapter is epic even if you like it or not. 

And shut up, Sasuke's MS is gorgeous


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2008)

Hawk = Taka

So it's Team Taka.


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (May 28, 2008)

So, Sasuke is now among top 3 shinobis in the world?

Now that Sasuke took his bloodline limit to the next level, Naruto should pop up a few more tails too, if he wants to have any chance...


----------



## E (May 28, 2008)

o shit, but i think pein's status as final villain is being challenged by teh sauce :amazed


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> I never said Team Hawk will actually destroy Konoha. I'm saying no one in Konoha can oppose them, which you tried to argue against.



If nobody can oppose them then that means Konoha will be destroyed, I'll let the manga shut you up instead of arguing with your petty beliefs


----------



## Snickers (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke choose the wrong side, after all his brother did for him, he ends up not learning, and fails to rise above a normal (false pride filled) uchiha, like Itachi did. He wants to destroy what his brother tried to protect with all his might.

As expected of a deluded little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Anyways the new sharingan looks awesome, even though sharingan had plenty of random powerups, I can't wait till its exploited further.


We can finally go see some kaka-fail and sakura tears again.



Naruto is not yet mature enough to face sasuke in battle, he will weep when facing Sasuke's intent to crush konoha.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Wadas said:


> Itachi wanted to make sure that when he died, someone was going to be there for Sasuke. He knew Madara was going to look out for his brother, so he tried to talk to Naruto but Naruto answered before he was asked anything with the: "I was better brother than you."
> 
> Itachi knew that if Madara told Sasuke the truth, his bro was going to react this way. In fact, Itachi knew everything, he's the god of the Narutoverse. Even in dead, he keeps controlling the world.  fangirl
> 
> ...



It's an EMS, get it right!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> I suppose by denying the inevitable the present becomes more fun


Seems that way. 

I guess this is what Kishi meant by Kakashi and Sakura will get their part in this too. I assume that Sakura will definately get her fight but this also means that Kakashi will get his with a member of Hebi. 

Oh shit, Hebi's attempt to take down Konoha might be the most emotionally charged arc we've ever had in the series and not only that we have potentially 5 fights that reek of badass. It's so fucking awesome and at the same time we know it'll end with Naruto beating Sasuke and Sasuke officially changing to the character he'll be at the end of the series. The 4 fights we'll see will be literally amazing. 

I'm fucking hyped up now. Finally some good ass fighting coming our way. 

Damn though, Naruto can't get the key training down now anyway so I guess he'll either fight Sasuke as he is now or do it through the rest of the FRS training. More than likely he'll start it and then stop mid-way. It's so confusing.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 28, 2008)

wow i was right! team hebi does show up this chapter. unfortunately kisame does not. WTF?!?!?!?!?! WHAT HAPPENED TO KISAME?!?!?!?!

also its cool madara is there with sasuke, and now sasuke is an actual straight-up VILLIAN. no more mamby pamby getting manipulated by others, but still good, blah blah. now he's a real villian so naruto has every reason to kill him. but seriously WHERE IS KISAME?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

yay for Sasuke The Final Villian


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> If nobody can oppose them then that means Konoha will be destroyed, I'll let the manga shut you up instead of arguing with your petty beliefs



lol I think Kishimoto has done a pretty good job at shutting some people up.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke asskicking will be boundless and his ego will shatter like nothing ever seen before.


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

E said:


> o shit, but i think pein's status as final villain is being challenged by teh sauce :amazed



See Sasuke's possible final villain status being penetrated away by Yamato's wood.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sad thing now it plausible that manga going to end just like part 1 did



Yes D: The end is so close. It's leading up to this big crescendo of... everything. Just building up. All the events are finally tying together. Sasuke's final goal has just been revealed. And most likely, the final and most important event of the manga where we'll see Sasuke vs. Naruto again.

I absolutely love this chapter so much.
Love love love.
God dammit.


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> It's an EMS, get it right!



EMS then.


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> team hawk  the name is still crackin me up



Heh, yeah, he's not very good when it comes to names, is he? Makes me wonder what his children would be called, if he were to have any.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

lol, team taka is now going against team soar loosers


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

hahahhahahaha Did Crush! commit suicide upon hearing Sasuke is now officially a villain.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> wow i was right! team hebi does show up this chapter. unfortunately kisame does not. WTF?!?!?!?!?! WHAT HAPPENED TO KISAME?!?!?!?!
> 
> also its cool madara is there with sasuke, and now sasuke is an actual straight-up VILLIAN. no more mamby pamby getting manipulated by others, but still good, blah blah. now he's a real villian so naruto has every reason to kill him. but seriously WHERE IS KISAME?!?!?!?!


Kisame will become Sasuke's new pet


----------



## E (May 28, 2008)

hawk/akatsuki alliegance??? :amazed


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Yasha said:


> Hawk = Taka
> 
> So it's Team Taka.



Team Taka, lol.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

I think Sasuke is bluffing, he's obviously luring Madara into a trap. I won't believe a fucking word he says until he kills someone, like Konoharmaru or someone like that.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 28, 2008)

well i guess its pretty cool how sasuke grew hawk wings out of nowhere, i would kinda appreciate some of this zany shit getting explained

but it might look cool when sasuke, madara, and "hawk" attack konoha simultaneously, i bet the elders will poop themselves. although danzou will just be like 'as expected' and kill them all immediately


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

> None of you ladies have the guts.



Yeah, if we make it Sasuke is gonna come and kick our asses 

It'd get trashed as a flamebait FC 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think it's funny that people are bashing Konoha and rooting for Hebi but then again I'd do the same thing if I knew the outcome. Sasuke just said crush Konoha, this is Shounen manga abd we damn sure Naruto resides in Konoha too. We all know he'll fail and we all know some boy will rise up like never seen before and who's that man? Who is that boy? Yes, yes, let's say his name. Mr. Uzumaki.
> 
> Like I said when we first heard the news, Sasuke will want revenge on Konoha and through Naruto gets put down by Naruto, same with the rest of Hebi. We all knew it was coming but shit, I expected it to not come that quick. It's good Sasuke's had his hawk transformation now. All we need is for him to be a good one.
> 
> ...



Meh, I don't think Kishi would build all this up for Sasuke to fail at the first hurdle. More likely Akatsuki will storm in, achieve their goals and bust up some of Konoha before they can react, then get owned later.

*Aren't we racing towards the end of the manga now though?* I can only see two, admitedly huge, arcs coming right after this chapter

1) *Akatsuki and Konoha throwdown:* Konoha gets beat, side characters die, Naruto gets kidnapped, Akatsuki retreat with what they came for

2) *Final showdown:* In which Sasuke rejoins the goodguys, everything is revealed and resolved and all the baguys die.

Then again I could well be wrong. Maybe Sasuke and Akatsuki will occupie Konoha with Naruto and co forming a resistance out in the wilderness.

Maybe Sasuke will spent time recruiting ex-Sound ninja and freeded Oro prisoners to get a fodder army.

And Akatsuki is still missing another Bijuu besides Kyuubi as I recalll...

Plus when is Naruto gonna find time to train?


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (May 28, 2008)

E said:


> o shit, but i think pein's status as final villain is being challenged by teh sauce :amazed



I doubt that. 

Main characters goal is saving his best friend... First person that trully accepted him. 

I guess Naruto will manage to do that. Becoming the new Hokage comes with that, naturally.


----------



## Shrike (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's EMS is cool....beside the plot which made Sasuke act totally out of character.
Not even questioning the man who is the leader of Akatsuki why is he saying all that FTW.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Heh, yeah, he's not very good when it comes to names, is he? Makes me wonder what his children would be called, if he were to have any.



Albus Severus Itachi Naruto?


----------



## Azal (May 28, 2008)

Depends on the timeline, I suppose. Although, maybe if Sasuke and co reach Konoha before Naruto has had any time to learn about Jiraiya, the key e.c.t. it looks like Naruto will be getting stomped pretty badly.

Pretty exciting stuff though, although it seems to me that Sasuke's role is switching from the redemption theme, to the final villain. Does that mean he's going to die sometime? 

Seems like he'll have a hard time being accepted back into Konoha after all this, which may be a good thing.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 28, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Heh, yeah, he's not very good when it comes to names, is he? Makes me wonder what his children would be called, if he were to have any.



Uchiha Sasutachi.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's lying, he just has too. He lied about trying to kill team 7 he lied about being Oro's contaner, he'll most likely lie about destroying his former home.


----------



## McLovin (May 28, 2008)

E said:


> o shit, but i think pein's status as final villain is being challenged by teh sauce :amazed



Sasuke's marching towards his humiliating defeat *right now*. If Madara's with him chances are he'll be dead before this is all over, leaving Pain and Kabuto, but Kabuto doesn't matter.

Pain's chances at final villain just went through the roof. Naruto isn't ready to take on a God yet.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Seems that way.
> 
> I guess this is what Kishi meant by Kakashi and Sakura will get their part in this too. I assume that Sakura will definately get her fight but this also means that Kakashi will get his with a member of Hebi.
> 
> ...


 Like you say it is nous that Naruto will beat Sasuke, or he has to, but regardless of the obvious, everything is getting so exiting.  

Characters that were fodder before actually have the potential to go out with a bang now.

Take Team Hebi, for example I never could keep an interest in them, to me they served no purpose apart from tagging along with Sasuke-sama.  Now though I'm actually looking forward to their participation in the upcoming chapters. Nice one Kishi 

As for Naruto and the key, well I'll be danmed, I have no clue what Kishi is gonna do.  For a start we don't know where the hell Pain is, and if Kishi decides to take Team Konoha back to the village withou interuption, we might actually see Naruto leave before Team Hawk/Akatsuki attack.

 WAIT

I just had a thought  

What if Naruto goes to the mountain trains, with the frogs, only to come back and find half of Konoha destroyed :amazed


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> hahahhahahaha Did Crush! commit suicide upon hearing Sasuke is now officially a villain.
> 
> Kisame will become Sasuke's new pet



Did Lezard Valeth lose the ability to read through a thread before asking stupid ass questions?

Answer: ALL SIGNS POINT TO YES


----------



## maximilyan (May 28, 2008)

Ok can someone please explain to me why sasuke is talking to team hebi cacsually. wat happened to kisame.

and why the fuck does sasuke have a comletely new eye jutsu?


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

justicestrike said:


> Sasuke's lying, he just has too. He lied about trying to kill team 7 he lied about being Oro's contaner, he'll most likely lie about destroying his former home.



Sasuke is such a liar


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

Pein just got knocked down a ranking, he's now currently third strongest.


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

McLovin said:


> Sasuke's marching towards his humiliating defeat *right now*. If Madara's with him chances are he'll be dead before this is all over, leaving Pain and Kabuto, but Kabuto doesn't matter.
> 
> Pain's chances at final villain just went through the roof. Naruto isn't ready to take on a God yet.


This is Sasuke, his character skyrockets in terms of importance more than Pein or Kabuto. If he's going to be something, it's going to be at the end and the climax.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

lol like Pein ever had the possibility of being a final villain.. yeah.. for those 5 seconds in chapter 363 until Madara's image surfaced from the shadows.


----------



## 24 (May 28, 2008)

Kishi ripped Sasuke's MS design from Halo 3's Rampage Medal.


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Ok can someone please explain to me why sasuke is talking to team hebi cacsually. wat happened to kisame.
> 
> and why the fuck does sasuke have a comletely new eye jutsu?



Well you can make out Kisame in one of the pictures, maybe he's a new addition to team hawk?


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Pein just got knocked down a ranking, he's now currently third strongest.



now someone just needs to break him his not a God


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Pein just got knocked down a ranking, he's now currently third strongest.


pain now not just Madara's doggy, but also Sasukes


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Ok can someone please explain to me why sasuke is talking to team hebi cacsually. wat happened to kisame.
> 
> and why the fuck does sasuke have a comletely new eye jutsu?



He also has wings, and he prolly got his own unique MS. Or the combination of his MS and Itachi's MS = EMS


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's eyes are beautifull btw pek can't wait to them colored


----------



## Nash (May 28, 2008)

Why the fuck is Hebi alive? 
Oh well, seems I was wrong and Hebi isn't as filler as I assumed 

I sense Karin vs. Sakura


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Ok can someone please explain to me why sasuke is talking to team hebi cacsually. wat happened to kisame.
> 
> and why the fuck does sasuke have a comletely new eye jutsu?


 Dunno.  Some of us are stumped, and some just don't care  

I suppose Kishi is saving the explanation for later.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Ok can someone please explain to me why sasuke is talking to team hebi cacsually. wat happened to kisame.
> 
> and why the fuck does sasuke have a comletely new eye jutsu?



Hacked to EMS, haven't a clue where Kisame is.


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

So Itachi has failed in life lolz


----------



## maximilyan (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Well you can make out Kisame in one of the pictures, maybe he's a new addition to team hawk?



so after that whole time no one was harmed in the team hebi and kisame encounter . and now they are just friends?


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Well you can make out Kisame in one of the pictures, maybe he's a new addition to team hawk?



Mmmmmmm, that would be good


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2008)

Kakashi vs Suigetsu? Rematch? 

and Sasuke is finally evil


----------



## kurzon (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Who's side would Naruto be on once Sasuke told him why he going against Konoha?



This is the important thing.  The manga would get incredibly interesting if Naruto had to face these more complex choices.

Sasuke just fighting against Konoha without bothering to tell anyone why - stupid.

Sasuke telling everyone why and challenging them to fight the bad things about Konoha - not stupid.

Unfortunately, my hope that he'll take the 'not stupid' option is dwindling.

I do have hope regarding Jiraiya's "Beware of Root" warning, though.  What if Danzou has staged a coup during this arc, and they get back and the bad guys are in charge? 

[As for Sasuke's EMS - Itachi gave Sasuke his eye (jutsu) and Sasuke seems to have developed mangekyou by 'killing' Itachi who was, after all, his brother _and_ his best friend once.]


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_17_Katsu said:


> So Itachi has failed in life lolz



Apparently, his goals meant nothing to Sasuke. :/


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Did Lezard Valeth lose the ability to read through a thread before asking stupid ass questions?
> 
> Answer: ALL SIGNS POINT TO YES



Do you rub plutonium on your balls just to make sure it's deadly? 



Sasuke said:


> Pein just got knocked down a ranking, he's now currently third strongest.



Hey, you're not the only one with googly hax eyes 



Lakers24 said:


> Kishi ripped Sasuke's MS design from Halo 3's Rampage Medal.



Yeah, because no one in the history of forever has thought of *star shapes* 

I keep telling you guys: Sasuke's EMS is modeled after the anal sphincter 



			
				The Mysterious Racer X said:
			
		

> and why the fuck does sasuke have a comletely new eye jutsu?



Either it's his own MS or he has EMS


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 28, 2008)

The manga is complete shit now.
It's become too sasuke centric. With another insane power-up for sasuke with no setbacks whatsoever.

Enough already.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Sasuke is going to destroy Konoha?!  And then people laughed at me when I said Danzou is Sasuke's.

I really like the spoilers!


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

I love this picture so much.
D:

Even though I still think it defies moral priciniples and a lot of logic to go for a "good Itachi"... damn. That picture. The poor guy. Still smiling at his last moment. After everything. Damn you Kishi.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> so after that whole time no one was harmed in the team hebi and kisame encounter . and now they are just friends?


 No one saw that one coming.  With Naruto as Hebi's opponent maybe, but Kisame ... no way :amazed


----------



## justicestrike (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_17_Katsu said:


> So Itachi has failed in life lolz


Damn that makes me feel sorry for him even further, he wasted everything on a good for nothing brother who didn't honor his final wish.


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (May 28, 2008)

I wonder though. 

Just how exactly is Sasuke going to "cruch Konoha"? Oh. Perhaps it's time for Madara's statue to take a bigger role. 

Anyway, even though Sasuke's destined to fail at destroying Konoha, it should still be an epic attempt.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 28, 2008)

thats retarded, kisame is part of teamm hawk now? or madara and kisame arnt going with? confusing


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> The manga is complete shit now.
> It's become too sasuke centric. With another insane power-up for sasuke with no setbacks whatsoever.
> 
> Enough already.



Okay, bye then, we'll miss you :WOW


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke failed Itachi


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sasuke failed Itachi



Can you ever really fail a man named after a smelly rodent?


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Itachi can't fail bithces  im sure he had a backup plan


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can you ever really fail a man named after a smelly rodent?


You can in Naruto


----------



## Hollowized (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Ok can someone please explain to me why sasuke is talking to team hebi cacsually. wat happened to kisame.
> 
> and why the fuck does sasuke have a comletely new eye jutsu?



Instant random upgrade #32480. Surprised?

And people make fun of Naruto getting his instant upgrades...


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

*SUP NOOBS WHO SAID TO ME THAT TURNING INTO A HAWK IS "METAPHORIC" HAHAHaha*


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

I think Sakura is gonna die first.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Did Itachi asked Kisame to look over Sasuke when he'll die?

Kisame is good guy


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> Itachi can't fail bithces  im sure he had a backup plan



I'm sure it involved killing someone.

All his other 'plans' seemed to.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can you ever really fail a man named after a smelly rodent?



Yes you can, by going along with the plans of a man named speckle.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Okay, bye then, we'll miss you :WOW



I won't stop readin the scans. It's free. But I very well might stop buying the manga volumes. 

The Sasuke hype is getting completely out of hand now. It's ridiculous and it's ruining the manga. That is if you're not a sasuke tard.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Sh4r|ng4n said:


> I wonder though.
> 
> Just how exactly is Sasuke going to "cruch Konoha"? Oh. Perhaps it's time for Madara's statue to take a bigger role.
> 
> Anyway, even though Sasuke's destined to fail at destroying Konoha, it should still be an epic attempt.



Completely mad suggestion and about 1% chance of it actually happening...
But if Naruto, somehow, miraculously became Hokage during this whole "crunching" and had to face Sasuke... as Hokage... dammit that'd be awesome.

Would defy *all* logic... but... 

But yes I am absolutely so scarily excited about this new thing. It's like the final goal of the manga. The final thing. And it's all going to tie in with everthing and just... be epic. I just hope Kishi evens this out for Naruto. He has to be careful here. He's made Sasuke probably insanely strong with EMS. And it looks like Naruto doesn't have time for his frog training or whatever we all hypothesised. It'll play out in the end, just has to be carefully done.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> Itachi can't fail bithces  im sure he had a backup plan


 I think Amaterasu was his backup plan.  Not to mention that there is no way Itachi anticipated Sasuke's stupidity.  He never expected Sasuke to find out anyway... still I hope you're right X3


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Did Itachi asked Kisame to look over Sasuke when he'll die?
> 
> Kisame is good guy



He's not even shearing a tear for Itachi..


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Did Itachi asked Kisame to look over Sasuke when he'll die?
> 
> Kisame is good guy


----------



## Azal (May 28, 2008)

Maybe Itachi's backup plan was giving Naruto his own Sharingan in the forests...


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

_Itachi: Sasuke, be loyal to Konoha_

*Sasuke: Im gonna turn that fucking fail village into a smoldering ruin. Then im going to drink 2 liters of champagne and Piss on the ash heaps. Golden Shower, MOTHAFUCKAS!
*

Teenage rebellion


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> I won't stop readin the scans. It's free. But I very well might stop buying the manga volumes.
> 
> The Sasuke hype is getting completely out of hand now. It's ridiculous and it's ruining the manga. That is if you're not a sasuke tard.



It must suck for you, especially after what you said yesterday.. lol.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> He's not even shearing a tear for Itachi..


 He probably has the attention span of a fish.

Kisam: Itachi? Who's that?


----------



## Frostman (May 28, 2008)

If Sasuke does this then there is no way he can redeem himself and still be alive. Naruto might just have to kill his friend. Sasuke has threw away his only chance at returning to the village. I feel sorry for Itachi, he died for nothing.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> *SUP NOOBS WHO SAID TO ME THAT TURNING INTO A HAWK IS "METAPHORIC" HAHAHaha*



Can't believe you guys were right about sasuke actuyally turning into a hawk. That sounded so ridiculous and tacky. 

Way to be subtle Kishi.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Somebody actually buy this manga?


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> I think Amaterasu was his backup plan.  Not to mention that there is no way Itachi anticipated Sasuke's stupidity.  He never expected Sasuke to find out anyway... still I hope you're right X3



Itachi was too awesome to fail  


and Sasuke is not that stupid  Madara will regret messing with him


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2008)

For those who maybe interested, there is a Japanese proverb 鳶が鷹を生む (tobi ga taka wo umu) which literally means a kite (tobi) gives birth to a hawk (taka). So the fact that Tobi is the reason Team Taka was born is pretty subtle. I am quite impressed by the efforts taken by Kishi and also his creativity to come up with some of the characters' names.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> It must suck for you, especially after what you said yesterday.. lol.



you're right about that


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> _Itachi: Sasuke, be loyal to Konoha_
> 
> *Sasuke: Im gonna turn that fucking fail village into a smoldering ruin. Then im going to drink 2 liters of champagne and Piss on the ash heaps. Golden Shower, MOTHAFUCKAS!
> *
> ...


 Ahh, the good old days


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

I WANT SPOILERS !!!!!!!! These Spoiler scrips sure doesnt match with the pics.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> _Itachi: Sasuke, be loyal to Konoha_
> 
> *Sasuke: Im gonna turn that fucking fail village into a smoldering ruin. Then im going to drink 2 liters of champagne and Piss on the ash heaps. Golden Shower, MOTHAFUCKAS!
> *
> ...



Lol, it is funny how what Itachi wanted completely contradicts Sasuke's new goal.
But I guess that shows how strongly Sasuke wants to avenge his family despite everything and sort out what Konoha made Itachi do.
I'm surprised he didn't say I AM AN AVENGER  at the end of the chapter.



Yasha said:


> For those who maybe interested, there is a Japanese proverb 鳶が鷹を生む (tobi ga taka wo umu) which literally means a kite (tobi) gives birth to a hawk (taka). So the fact that Tobi is the reason Team Taka was born is pretty subtle. I am quite impressed by the efforts taken by Kishi and also his creativity to come up with some of the characters' names.



Yes, JeanneUchiha made an amazing thread about it, I loved the saying so much I put it in my sig.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

So Itachi gives Sasuke MS/EMS and warns him about Madara. Then Sasuke goes completely agaisnt Itachi's wishes and follows Madara's plans. 

Kids are so ungrateful these days


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Where the hell are you people seeing Sasuke with wings? 

That's a REAL HAWK.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Azal said:


> Maybe Itachi's backup plan was giving Naruto his own Sharingan in the forests...



lol 

i doubt that. but Naruto can be involved somehow tho


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> Itachi was too awesome to fail
> 
> 
> and Sasuke is not that stupid  Madara will regret messing with him


 Agreed.  For all we know Sasuke is using Madara to get into the village, only to whack the elders, and then intend to give him some, like he did Oro.

A shinobi should read beneath the underneath, after all


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Where the hell are you people seeing Sasuke with wings?
> 
> That's a REAL HAWK.



I wonder when Sasuke got hawk summon though?


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Where the hell are you people seeing Sasuke with wings?
> 
> That's a REAL HAWK.



I was wondering that also. It just looks like a hawk to me.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2008)

Omg, sasuke looks bad assed. Its over for konoha. All i know is that the shit is about to hit the fan


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> Agreed.  For all we know Sasuke is using Madara to get into the village, only to whack the elders, and then intend to give him some, like he did Oro.
> 
> A shinobi should read beneath the underneath, after all



infuckindeed


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Wait, is that a real hawk or Sasuke with wings? 

lol I can't figure it out.


----------



## maximilyan (May 28, 2008)

> Godammit said:
> 
> 
> > He also has wings, and he prolly got his own unique MS. Or the combination of his MS and Itachi's MS = EMS
> ...



Kishimoto done lost his mind.. Kisame teaming up with them. and why isnt anyone hurt


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Yasha said:


> For those who maybe interested, there is a Japanese proverb 鳶が鷹を生む (tobi ga taka wo umu) which literally means a kite (tobi) gives birth to a hawk (taka). So the fact that Tobi is the reason Team Taka was born is pretty subtle. I am quite impressed by the efforts taken by Kishi and also his creativity to come up with some of the characters' names.


So do I. And I feel sorry for dumbfucks who do nothing but scream "where's Naruto, manga is shit, it's too Sasuke-centric", and got no brains to see how hard Kishi works on story, trying to make it complex and with subtext.


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> So Itachi gives Sasuke MS/EMS and warns him about Madara. Then Sasuke goes completely agaisnt Itachi's wishes and follows Madara's plans.
> 
> Kids are so ungrateful these days



When you put it that way....

He's faking it. He has to be. He will stab Madara in his back like he did with Oro.
And we will still get to see rematch. 


I'm a genius. So is Kishi.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Next arc is Kakashi and Sakura right? Does that mean Kakashi and Sakura will fight Sasuke?

Looks like I'll finally have my Sasuke vs. Kakashi.


----------



## Nuzents (May 28, 2008)

lol, I was joking around in a thread a couple of weeks ago and said Sasuke will go after Konoha to destroy it(because of Danzou) and Naruto will have to kill him to save it.  I was right, but i'm sure a lot of other people saw this coming after we heard Danzou gave the order.  This is funny... and that new MS looks stupid, but i want to see if it does anything different


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> Agreed.  For all we know Sasuke is using Madara to get into the village, only to whack the elders, and then intend to give him some, like he did Oro.
> 
> A shinobi should read beneath the underneath, after all



That would make Madara a very stupid villain.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Kishimoto done lost his mind.. Kisame teaming up with them. and why isnt anyone hurt


 Karin is a medic nin?


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

itachi might of told naruto the EMS's weakness or something.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is really in the darkness now if he's serious about destroying Knoha, and not just Danzou and the 2 advisors.

Naruto zgonna savez him.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Kishimoto done lost his mind.. Kisame teaming up with them. and why isnt anyone hurt



seems like they compromised


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHA HIS NEW EYES HAHAHA


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> That would make Madara a very stupid villain.



he's not?


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> So do I. And I feel sorry for dumbfucks who do nothing but scream "where's Naruto, manga is shit, it's too Sasuke-centric", and got no brains to see how hard Kishi works on story, trying to make it complex and with subtext.



And the fact this entire hawk thing was planned out from day one. And even the constant subtle hints with the snails, snakes, and frogs.

Link removed
What animal is Sasuke riding on? 

And the fact it isn't a snake, even though he's shown with snakes several times in other early chapter covers... Wow.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> itachi might of told naruto the EMS's weakness or something.



lol Itachi didn't even have EMS, like he would waste his time telling Naruto something that he can't comprehend.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Well, It kinda looked like Sasuke to me, but I guess u are right. Its a real Hawk.


----------



## MasterOdin (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> Itachi can't fail bithces  im sure he had a backup plan



Of course, it was Naruto.  Itachi checked in on Naruto to make sure if anything went wrong he would be there to save Sasuke from himself and his mistakes.

While I don't care for the fact that Sasuke is getting _another_ free power-up, I do like the idea of him attacking Konoha.  On some level (assuming Madara is telling the truth), he has a reason to be mad at Konoha.  On the other hand, it was only a select few who were involved in the Uchiha massacre.  Still, this goes with Sasuke's character.  For the most part, he only thinks of himself.  Now he is going to attack Konoha without even thinking about the consequences for all of the innocent people there.

He is falling right into Madara's trap.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> That would make Madara a very stupid villain.


 True, but would you really be all that surprised


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA HIS NEW EYES HAHAHA


THEY'RE LIKE KALEIDOSCOPE


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Next arc is Kakashi and Sakura right? Does that mean Kakashi and Sakura will fight Sasuke?
> 
> Looks like I'll finally have my Sasuke vs. Kakashi.



Wont be much of a match now. Sasukes in a whole other leauge


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Let's get this straight:

A) Has Sasuke grew wings?
B) Is it a real hawk?
C) Is he riding a hawk?

What is it?


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> he's not?


 LOL, you beat me too it


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Itachi didn't tell Naruto shit. Naruto was too loud and stupid to actually listen so he got pwnd in a few seconds instead. Reread that chapter peeps.


----------



## VonDoom (May 28, 2008)

Wow, we haven't heard this rant before, have we?  

No, no wait, we have.  After Team Yamato met up with Sasuke in Oro's lair, Sasuke had his little song and dance about doing whatever it took to kill Itachi.  The next time we see him... it turns out he holds all life that isn't reprehensible manipulators dear to him, brings little kitties catnip and even watches over Cursed Seal lepers like Juugo.

"Crush Konoha?"    Sure, maybe by opening up a pie shop, vintage clothing boutique or something.  Maybe if you ever actually get your hands dirty I'll start believing you, Sasuke-chan.


----------



## Millennium Earl (May 28, 2008)

this is actually great for naruto's character.  it seems he's going to have more notches on his belt then i had assumed he would. upward spiral soon for naruto. 

don't understand sasuke in this case though, wasn't his brother trying to protect konoha... 

they need to get akatsuki and pain involved. 
pain owns the hidden rain village ----> ninja war plz.

naruto probably will lose the kyuubi at some point.  sasuke makes for a good villain i believe.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> LOL, you beat me too it


----------



## E (May 28, 2008)

McLovin said:


> Sasuke's marching towards his humiliating defeat *right now*. If Madara's with him chances are he'll be dead before this is all over, leaving Pain and Kabuto, but Kabuto doesn't matter.
> 
> Pain's chances at final villain just went through the roof. Naruto isn't ready to take on a God yet.



yay

my hope has returned

i cant believe i actually doubted pein-sama


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> lol Itachi didn't even have EMS, like he would waste his time telling Naruto something that he can't comprehend.



he knew about EMS able to control kyuubi so why not?

Madara could of told him in some wierd fuck way.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Itachi didn't tell Naruto shit. Naruto was too loud and stupid to actually listen so he got pwnd in a few seconds instead. Reread that chapter peeps.



Naruto is not that dumb   






damn you


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> Wont be much of a match now. Sasukes in a whole other leauge



What do we know:

-This year is about Sasuke, Kakashi and Sakura.
-Sasuke's on his way to konoha.

This match will happen imo. I don't see how it can't.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> Naruto is not that dumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is actually


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

wow Now their Team Hawk !! I Guess Sasuke want to be a Native American !!


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> He is actually


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> *SUP NOOBS WHO SAID TO ME THAT TURNING INTO A HAWK IS "METAPHORIC" HAHAHaha*



Um, I don't think that Hawk is a morphoed Sasuke, I think it was just conviently flying by.

Hawks do kill their siblings though. Like many nesting birds they push them out the nest 



Sandaime said:


> I think Sakura is gonna die first.



No one in the manga is strong enough to do so 



Incubus said:


> Yes you can, by going along with the plans of a man named speckle.



Speckle ?_______?


----------



## Sollet (May 28, 2008)

Holy shit this weeks chapter is like a kick in the nuts for the doubters of the hawk transformaton!

LAWL


----------



## Bonten (May 28, 2008)

Ugh, even more sharingan eye types.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> He is actually



Well isn't Sasuke kinda dumb for going against his brother's wishes.

Anyway Naruto is dumb but he will eventually defeat Sasuke.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


>


  

*It's not team HAWK - It's team TAKA. You don't call Hebi "team snake"....*


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Let's get this straight:
> 
> A) Has Sasuke grew wings?
> B) Is it a real hawk?
> ...



I don't think he has wings. 
It's probably just some symbolic bird jumping off a rock or something and flying about.

Sasuke always was a "hawk" anyway, though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Well isn't Sasuke kinda dumb for going against his brother's wishes.
> 
> Anyway Naruto is dumb but he will eventually defeat Sasuke.


With the power of plot yes.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Well, Shuesha made Kishi keep his 'promise'. Hebi/Taka members are definitily getting their battles.

I wonder who Sasuke will fight? Danzou, elders, kakashi, sakura or all of them?

I'd like to see Sakura get pwnd.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> I don't think he has wings.
> It's probably just some symbolic bird jumping off a rock or something and flying about.
> 
> Sasuke always was a "hawk" anyway, though.



it was duck not a hawk lol 

evolution anyone?


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> With the power of plot yes.


 And Kishi looked, and said it was goood


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 28, 2008)

ok so sasuke hasnt turned into a hawk literally, that was just some hawk flying around ok. it would still be nice to get some info on why is kisame helping them though, and what the hell is going on with sasuke's eyes now. hopefully next chapter reveals the jiriaya frog summons, since its time for naruto to get another quantum leap forward in abilities


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> He is actually



It's not about Naruto. If Itachi wanted Naruto to know something, he would know it. 
Maybe he installed some mechanism in Naruto for him to remember what he said when he sees Sasyke with his new eyes.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

mia said:


> it was duck not a hawk lol
> 
> evolution anyone?


 LOL, that looks more like a mutation than evolution.


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke vs Kakashi is almost guaranteed.

Him being absent from the first rescue attempt, and being the guy who thought Sasuke his signature move

Its basically set in stone now.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Speckle ?_______?



Madara



Hatifnatten said:


> *It's not team HAWK - It's team TAKA. You don't call Hebi "team snake"....*



Team Taka

....meh


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

I dont think sakura will get pwned. I think sasuke might kill kakashi...nah...kakashi is too bad ass.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> It's not about Naruto. If Itachi wanted Naruto to know something, he would know it.
> Maybe he installed some mechanism in Naruto for him to remember what he said when he sees Sasyke with his new eyes.





in Itachi we trust


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Ok can someone please explain to me why sasuke is talking to team hebi cacsually. wat happened to kisame.
> 
> and why the fuck does sasuke have a comletely new eye jutsu?



Were you living under a rock last week? It was stated that Sasuke gained MS by seeing Itachi's death all according to Itachi's plans.



Official: I knew Sasuke would awaken his own MS by seeing Itachi's death.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

i miss the FX in the anime BAKA BAKA when the black bird flies it would be the right moment to have it now !!


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> It's not about Naruto. If Itachi wanted Naruto to know something, he would know it.
> Maybe he installed some mechanism in Naruto for him to remember what he said when he sees Sasyke with his new eyes.



So Itachi went so far to get Sasuke strong, only because he wanted Naruto to beat him? Itachi ain't a narutard.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

VonDoom said:


> Wow, we haven't heard this rant before, have we?
> 
> No, no wait, we have.  After Team Yamato met up with Sasuke in Oro's lair, Sasuke had his little song and dance about doing whatever it took to kill Itachi.  The next time we see him... it turns out he holds all life that isn't reprehensible manipulators dear to him, brings little kitties catnip and even watches over Cursed Seal lepers like Juugo.
> 
> "Crush Konoha?"    Sure, maybe by opening up a pie shop, vintage clothing boutique or something.  Maybe if you ever actually get your hands dirty I'll start believing you, Sasuke-chan.



...

...

...

* DAMN ​*
Shit, damn, hell, bitch, fail 

You're right. How foolish of me to get my hopes up. Sasuke is gonna pull his punches and be an irritating middle of the road character again. Too jerkish to be a goodguy, too good to be a bad one.

*CURSE YOU KISHI *

I hope Kishi actually does it this time.

NEXT WEEK SASUKE ROBS AND CUTS UP A BLIND BEGGAR CHILD JUST BECAUSE HE CAN


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Team Taka
> 
> ....meh


Team Hawk

....lol


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> I dont think sakura will get pwned. I think sasuke might kill kakashi...nah...kakashi is too bad ass.



i think he might kill his teacher since he is like oro ...  Kakkashi


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> It's not about Naruto. If Itachi wanted Naruto to know something, he would know it.
> Maybe he installed some mechanism in Naruto for him to remember what he said when he sees Sasyke with his new eyes.




lol itachi the engineer.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Top-left corner... it could be a hawk? Like, it has Kisame's eyes, but it sort of has a beak, too. Like it's open and going KAWW.　Actually, the katakana beside the bird kinda is like KIIIIIIIII. Makes sense. Don't think Kisame would say that D:


*Spoiler*: __ 



SASUKE


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> I don't think he has wings.
> It's probably just some symbolic bird jumping off a rock or something and flying about.
> 
> Sasuke always was a "hawk" anyway, though.



Lol nice pic


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2008)

i really hope kisame din't got kill/beat of  panel that would suck.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Well isn't Sasuke kinda dumb for going against his brother's wishes.


Itachi was an idiot and I am glad to see Sasuke has kept his priorities intact instead of becoming Konoha's masochist bitch.
What wouldn't make sense would be a real alliance with Akatsuki, but I suppose that Sasuke is only saving Madara for later.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Sasuke vs Kakashi is almost guaranteed.
> 
> Him being absent from the first rescue attempt, and being the guy who thought Sasuke his signature move
> 
> Its basically set in stone now.



I can't waitX3!!!! I want to see this fightX3X3!!!


----------



## Sollet (May 28, 2008)

So this is why Itachi didn't want Sasuke to find out the truth... and that Madara get close to him... Madara turned Sasuke against Konoha... He wanted him to be a hero of Konoha taking out the s-rank criminal Itachi and he hailed as such along with being the lone survivor of the tragic clan....

I guess this is why Madara was so intrested in Sasuke from the begining... Birth of a new Sharingan?

btw lol what happend with Kisame???? Did he perhaps join them? HE BETTER NOt HAVE DIED :\


----------



## E (May 28, 2008)

maybe suigetsu is wearing kisame's decapitated head as a hat


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Top-left corner... it could be a hawk? Like, it has Kisame's eyes, but it sort of has a beak, too. Like it's open and going KAWW.　Actually, the katakana beside the bird kinda is like KIIIIIIIII. Makes sense. Don't think Kisame would say that D:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG you're right :amazed

I don't know.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

Now I know Kabuto will kill Sasuke, I had doubts before because of hero plot shield, but since Sasuke is an evil villain now, nothing can stop Kabuto from kicking Sasuke's ass, it will be epic, shodai level, sharingan crushed, do want!!!!!


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Itachi was an idiot and I am glad to see Sasuke has kept his priorities intact instead of becoming Konoha's masochist bitch.
> What wouldn't make sense would be a real alliance with Akatsuki, but I suppose that Sasuke is only saving Madara for later.



I 100% agree. I wanted to post this aswell, but you already did.

'Konoha' discriminating the Uchiha clan and blaming them for something they didn't do and then using Itachi's trauma against him to kill the whole clan will finally bite them in the ass.


----------



## Canute87 (May 28, 2008)

First danzou, akatsuki ,neighboring countries and now sasuke.

Does Kishimoto hate tsunade or something? I never seen the other hokages going through this kind of stress.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Madara



Is that what Madara means?

Christ, sounds like the name you'd give your pet cat ?___?


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

team taka will have akatsuki cloak !!  
and naruto would be jealouse


----------



## uchiha__avenger (May 28, 2008)

is there already a "sasuke is the final villan" fun-club?


----------



## Sollet (May 28, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Now I know Kabuto will kill Sasuke, I had doubts before because of hero plot shield, but since Sasuke is an evil villain now, nothing can stop Kabuto from kicking Sasuke's ass, it will be epic, shodai level, sharingan crushed, do want!!!!!



and then he wakes up and Sasuke says "did you have a good dream?"


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> First danzou, akatsuki ,neighboring countries and now sasuke.
> 
> Does Kishimoto hate tsunade or something? I never seen the other hokages going through this kind of stress.


 Really.  I'm starting to think that being Hokage is the worst job in the world.  Every one of them had some nasty shit to deal with.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Is that what Madara means?
> 
> Christ, sounds like the name you'd give your pet cat ?___?



"Madara, time for dindins! "


----------



## MasterOdin (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> So do I. And I feel sorry for dumbfucks who do nothing but scream "where's Naruto, manga is shit, it's too Sasuke-centric", and got no brains to see how hard Kishi works on story, trying to make it complex and with subtext.





Sandaime said:


> Itachi didn't tell Naruto shit. Naruto was too loud and stupid to actually listen so he got pwnd in a few seconds instead. Reread that chapter peeps.





Hatifnatten said:


> He is actually



Sad one tard to the rest. Like there was never any complaints about the lack of Sasuke in the manga prior to this.


Back on topic, I see Sasuke being partially successful in his current mission.  I think this will disrupt Konoha to some degree.  Then, Madara will swoop in to finish the job and just laugh at Sasuke for being so foolish.

If you think about it, Sasuke likely is not more powerful that Madara.  Otherwise, why would Madara give him that power.  He has to know at some level if Sasuke turns on him he can still defeat Sasuke.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Sakura will get pwnd. I can't waitX3! Hopefully Yamato isn't there to lust on save that biatch.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Is that what Madara means?
> 
> Christ, sounds like the name you'd give your pet cat ¬___¬



I think it's "Speckles."


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> Wont be much of a match now. Sasukes in a whole other leauge



Excited much? I can't be, for i know the truth and the truth is clear to me. Sasuke will fight Naruto and his EMS/Hawk powers will fall to the almighty bushin feint.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 28, 2008)

Well hello there peanut gallery rest of Hebi. Good to know you are still around...waitaminute where's Kisame? Doesn't look like anyone's hurt, here's hoping for some flashbacks eventually so we know what in the world happened. It made me really happy to see Itachi going down with a smile. :3 And so in the end, Sasuke really does have such an attachment to his brother. It was nice to see him break down, no, not because I don't like him, but because it is always a relief to see that he still does care about people somewhere in that vengeance driven mind.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

What stupid chapter. What I feared became true. Sorry... thanks to Kishimoto I can't defend Sasuke anymore. 

I'll destroy Konoha?. Lol

Why Kishimoto didn't kill Sasuke right now?.


----------



## E (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> Really.  I'm starting to think that being Hokage is the worst job in the world.  Every one of them had some nasty shit to deal with.


but it'll all end when naruto begins his reign, amirite?


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 28, 2008)

It's all going according to Madara's plans...
The guy who's only a shadow of his former self and wants the sharingan's true power, which strangely enough asuke seems to have acquired.

I hope sasuke realizes that.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I 100% agree. I wanted to post this aswell, but you already did.
> 
> 'Konoha' discriminating the Uchiha clan and blaming them for something they didn't do and then using Itachi's trauma against him to kill the whole clan will finally bite them in the ass.



it wasn't konoha it was 3 people.

3 people dont make up konoha.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Sakura will get pwnd. I can't waitX3! Hopefully Yamato isn't there to lust on save that biatch.


 Unfortunately Naruto will be ...


----------



## Senju (May 28, 2008)

Wheres Kisame  He better not be dead...

The design of Sasuke's Mangekyo is totally lame.


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

I hope Kabuto wasnt preserved just as fodder for the "improved" Sasuke to show off against.

I kinda like him now that he's wacky-jacky


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 28, 2008)

OMFG 

i thought this manga couldnt sink any lower

now ive seen it all

fuck you in hell kishimoto 

you just lost a fan


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Itachi was an idiot and I am glad to see Sasuke has kept his priorities intact instead of becoming Konoha's masochist bitch.
> .


its really funny to still see people in denial about Itachi's decision .


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> What stupid chapter. What I fear becames true. Sorry... thanks to Kishimoto I can't defend Sasuke anymore.
> 
> I'll destroy Konoha?. Lol
> 
> Why Kishimoto didn't kill Sasuke right now?.



He could end up dead trying to save Naruto at the end of the series 

You know what I can't figure out? What the fuck happened to Kisame. Where is my shark man? It's not like Hebi defeated him... would he have let them go?

"Aight guys, was just putting on a front there infront of Sasuke, I don't really want to fight you  I am a good shark."

NO


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

E said:


> but it'll all end when naruto begins his reign, amirite?


 Naruto wil be the hammer that smashes the fate of hatred, and liberates the shinobi world


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

omg people posting so fast i cant believe it


----------



## Frostman (May 28, 2008)

I wonder how Kisame will react to seeing Madara/Tobi...


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

Anyone sees a Madara vs Danzou battle , 2 old guys , some major fireworks .


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> it wasn't konoha it was 3 people.
> 
> 3 people dont make up konoha.



Thus why Konoha is between '...' .


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 28, 2008)

Senju said:


> Wheres Kisame  He better not be dead...
> 
> The design of Sasuke's Mangekyo is totally lame.



It's not MS nor is it EMS.

It's something else. It's the sharingan's true power, Uchiha Madara's power.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> I hope Kabuto wasnt preserved just as fodder for the "improved" Sasuke to show off against.
> 
> I kinda like him now that he's wacky-jacky



not a chance since Naruto will be Kabuto's second target
Kabuto is guaranteed to kill evil Sasuke now


----------



## Canute87 (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> Really.  I'm starting to think that being Hokage is the worst job in the world.  Every one of them had some nasty shit to deal with.



Have you realised that every hokage had to deal with uchihas someway or another.
Shodai had to fight Madara
Nidaime made them police becuase he was troubled at the possibility of a revolt
Sandaime had to deal with the stress of the uchiha clan revolt
Yondaime had to deal with the Kyuubi(uchiha pet)
Now Tsunade with her thing with sasuke and akatsuki(who's leader is an Uchiha)


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> He could end up dead trying to save Naruto at the end of the series
> 
> You know what I can't figure out? What the fuck happened to Kisame. Where is my shark man? It's not like Hebi defeated him... would he have let them go?
> 
> ...



Kisame probably knew the fate of the Akatsuki members that went against Chuunin level teens.

Smart man


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> He could end up dead trying to save Naruto at the end of the series
> 
> You know what I can't figure out? What the fuck happened to Kisame. Where is my shark man? It's not like Hebi defeated him... would he have let them go?
> 
> ...



Hes in the spoiler pic man.


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Top-left corner... it could be a hawk? Like, it has Kisame's eyes, but it sort of has a beak, too. Like it's open and going KAWW.　Actually, the katakana beside the bird kinda is like KIIIIIIIII. Makes sense. Don't think Kisame would say that D:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So Kisame WAS killed off screen or what??? ROFL 

I always knew Hebi would survive somehow anyway.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 28, 2008)

I will destroy konoha :rofl

You gone get your ass kicked boy lol.


----------



## maximilyan (May 28, 2008)

But can someone explain to me slowly why sasuke has a different eye.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Thus why Konoha is between '...' .



Sasuke wants to destroy Konoha, not 'Konoha'.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Have you realised that every hokage had to deal with uchihas someway or another.
> Shodai had to fight Madara
> Nidaime made them police becuase he was troubled at the possibility of a revolt
> Sandaime had to deal with the stress of the uchiha clan revolt
> ...


  

 ^ Proven >>>>> Uchiha, nothing but trouble.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Well, I got what I'd wanted, not just for the past few chapters, but for AGES. I'm happy with this chapter.
Sasuke cried, and to top it off, it was for his brother.
Character development. Done. 

Now I really wonder how Kishi is going to have time for Naruto to do all his stuff while Hebi, uh, Taka are heading, seemingly, straight for Konoha. Unless they take a long break to plan it all, but I can't see that happening now.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 28, 2008)

Trent said:


> So Kisame WAS killed off screen or what??? ROFL
> 
> I always knew Hebi would survive somehow anyway.



They don't even have a scratch on them.
Kisame was fodder.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Sasuke wants to destroy Konoha, not 'Konoha'.



I wasn't talking about Sasuke's goal. Reread what I actually said.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Thus why Konoha is between '...' .



no it should of been this "..."  lol


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Hes in the spoiler pic man woman.



I thought that too, but look. I posted this earlier.



Petzie said:


> Top-left corner... it could be a hawk? Like, it has Kisame's eyes, but it sort of has a beak, too. Like it's open and going KAWW.　Actually, the katakana beside the bird kinda is like KIIIIIIIII. Makes sense. Don't think Kisame would say that D:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_17_Katsu said:


> its really funny to still see people in denial about Itachi's decision .


What a retarded thing to say. One can't be "in denial" when it comes to opinion. You poor creature can't bear that some people don't agree with Itachi's choices and think of him as a badly-written incoherent shit character? Grow up!


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

So, Danzou is gonna die soon it seems...hmmm.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> But can someone explain to me slowly why sasuke has a different eye.



Official: I knew Sasuke would awaken his own MS by seeing Itachi's death.


SASUKE IS A PRETTY COOL GUY EH KILL HIS BEST FREND AND DOESNt AFRAID OF ANYTHING


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> What stupid chapter. What I feared became true. Sorry... thanks to Kishimoto I can't defend Sasuke anymore.
> 
> I'll destroy Konoha?. Lol
> 
> Why Kishimoto didn't kill Sasuke right now?.



You... I... what? D:

vagnard dissing Sasuke?

MY WORLD IS SPINNING! 

What next? Surely this is a sign fo the Endtimes


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> *Well, I got what I'd wanted, not just for the past few chapters, but for AGES. I'm happy with this chapter.
> Sasuke cried, and to top it off, it was for his brother.
> Character development. Done. *
> 
> Now I really wonder how Kishi is going to have time for Naruto to do all his stuff while Hebi, uh, Taka are heading, seemingly, straight for Konoha. Unless they take a long break to plan it all, but I can't see that happening now.



oh when sasuek crys its AOk when naruto crys its failure emo blah,blah etc.

Double standards eh.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I wasn't talking about Sasuke's goal. Reread what I actually said.



I know what you were talking about. What I was saying is that Sasuke plans to attack all of Konoha, not just those responsible for the massacre. That's kind of taking things to the extreme.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

someone from former team hebi just has to rebel against the new name. team taka is just insulting


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

Saying "Destroy Konoha" can also refer to the *government* of that village.

When people said that they wanted to destroy Germany in WW2, they didnt mean that they would flatten everything in Germany, only crush the entity that represented it, namely the Nazi authorities.

Only 3 people currently living in Konoha had any involvement in this. Sasuke knows this.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> But can someone explain to me slowly why sasuke has a different eye.


 Honestly I have no clue, and I'd really like a logical answer, but at the moment though I don't think there is one.  

There's only the Itachi killing Oro, Sasuke killing Itachi aspects that could've given Sasuke MS/EMS whatever, but that makes no real sense anyway... so I'll just wait for more information.


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

So what will it be :

Kakkashi vs Sasuke . (most likely death of Kakkashi ) . 
Danzou vs Madara ...
Suigetsu vs Gai :amazed 
Karin vs Sakura .
Juggo vs Neji ?


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Saying "Destroy Konoha" can also refer to the *government* of that village.
> 
> When people said that they wanted to destroy Germany in WW2, they didnt mean that they would flatten everything in Germany, only crush the entity that represented it, namely the Nazi authorities.
> 
> Only 3 people currently living in Konoha had any involvement in this. Sasuke knows this.



Perhaps...but keep in mind that people in Konoha will protect Danzou and the elders. They're not going to let Sasuke kill those bitches peacefully.


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> OMFG
> 
> i thought this manga couldnt sink any lower
> 
> ...



Bye, bye. Go away now


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

DONT UNDERESTIMATE DANZOU,

SASUKE WILL BE LIKE THIS;

"FTW!!"


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Saying "Destroy Konoha" can also refer to the *government* of that village.
> 
> When people said that they wanted to destroy Germany in WW2, they didnt mean that they would flatten everything in Germany, only crush the entity that represented it, namely the Nazi authorities.
> 
> Only 3 people currently living in Konoha had any involvement in this. Sasuke knows this.



That is what needs to be explained. Saying that he will destory Konoha sounds extreme. But it can mean many different things.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> oh when sasuek crys its AOk when naruto crys its failure emo blah,blah etc.
> 
> Double standards eh.



I've never seriously called Naruto an emo/failure for crying? I've joked about it sure. Just as I've joked about Sasuke going into Hot Topic to buy some emo iron-on band patches with an iron-on Uchiha crest for his new zipper top 

Sasuke cried before in the old flashbacks, Shikamaru has cried, Sakura as cried. A lot of characters have cried? I'm not going to seriously say they fail because of it.

Please don't assume that just because I'm a fan of Sasuke that I'm a tard and I hate Naruto and think he's a failure. I like Naruto almost as much as I like Sasuke.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke vs. Kakashi+Sakura coming up pek!


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_17_Katsu said:


> So what will it be :
> 
> Kakkashi vs Sasuke . (most likely death of Kakkashi ) .
> Danzou vs Madara ...
> ...



LOL so Naruto is going to Toad Mountain while his comrades risk their lives.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

all in favor for sasuke to die say I


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> LOL so Naruto is going to Toad Mountain while his comrades risk their lives.



'Naruto has to wait'....*shrugs*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> What stupid chapter. What I feared became true. Sorry... thanks to Kishimoto I can't defend Sasuke anymore.
> 
> I'll destroy Konoha?. Lol
> 
> Why Kishimoto didn't kill Sasuke right now?.


Holy crap you aren't wearing Sasuke as your avatar anymore. Wow........

The answer to that is simple. The reason why Kishi didn't kill Sasuke now is because Kishi is going to allow Naruto to beat him down and have him change.


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> LOL so Naruto is going to Toad Mountain while his comrades risk their lives.



Naruto atm is weaker than Sasuke ..


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2008)

HQ scan of the eyes please. The LQ shot looks like


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 28, 2008)

He said destory konoha so we taking it as destorying konoha. 

Just cause you kill danzou & 2 old bags does'nt=destroy konoha.

He gonna get owned hebi are high level fodder now.
Kisame should just go back with pain b4 shit goes wrong 
otherwise gai will own him.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

madara did a brainwash to sasuke


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> HQ scan of the eyes please. The LQ shot looks like



SASUKE IS MISTY.
HE USES WATER POKEMON.
HE WAS AT THE SEA COLLECTING THEM


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Naruto has Pein's ass to kick


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> HQ scan of the eyes please. The LQ shot looks like



Oh, sh...


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Saying "Destroy Konoha" can also refer to the *government* of that village.
> 
> When people said that they wanted to destroy Germany in WW2, they didnt mean that they would flatten everything in Germany, only crush the entity that represented it, namely the Nazi authorities.
> 
> Only 3 people currently living in Konoha had any involvement in this. Sasuke knows this.



I thought this was obvious?

whatever it is, it's gonna be fun.


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> I thought this was obvious?
> 
> whatever it is, it's gonna be fun.



Based on the reactions here, apparently not.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Based on the reactions here, apparently not.



Well...kishi does change things every chapter I guess.


----------



## Jimnast (May 28, 2008)

What I love is how other characters in this manga get so much development and such interesting battles, compared to naruto. On top of that, when naruto fights anyone, even characters that are hyped to be the strongest of the strong, naruto manages to defeat them with a 1-2 kage bunshin trick, "what? There were 4 bunshins?, no way, amaaazinngggg. Who would've guessed, oh well now I see the light naruto". 

You know I don't mind if kishi wants the main character to be slow, however, stop making the main characters battles so lackluster. I say this because you can bet your bottom dollar, that if sasuke and naruto fight again, and kyuubi doesn't come into it due to the sharingan suppression, then sasuke is going to get defeated with a kunai and shopping bag.  But kishi will make it interesting, sasuke will throw everything he has at naruto, but naruto will just take it and get up, because he "believes so hard". 

Kakashi: Ooooooooh! A kunai to the ballz, that's gotta hurt.
Naruto: Owwww my ballz, but no I will win. 
Sasuke: Jesus christ why won't you die. 
Naruto: Cause I love so hard. 
Sasuke,kakashi,shikamaru,tenten,neji,sakura,sai,ino,chouji,tsunade,rock lee,gai, etc: Oh For fuck sake!


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> I've never seriously called Naruto an emo/failure for crying? I've joked about it sure. Just as I've joked about Sasuke going into Hot Topic to buy some emo iron-on band patches with an iron-on Uchiha crest for his new zipper top
> 
> Sasuke cried before in the old flashbacks, Shikamaru has cried, Sakura as cried. A lot of characters have cried? I'm not going to seriously say they fail because of it.
> 
> Please don't assume that just because I'm a fan of Sasuke that I'm a tard and I hate Naruto and think he's a failure. I like Naruto almost as much as I like Sasuke.



Dude don't worry about just playing & pretty much a generalization of anti naru fans. 

Man his mangek suck is that his new sharingan eyes now??? Don't kishi know sharingan just has no cool points anymore.

Madara just sucks people think he is badder then pain :rofl.


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Based on the reactions here, apparently not.



Ahh.. I see. I suppose it's not surprising.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Based on the reactions here, apparently not.



you read the wrong reactions 

some of us can't wait...


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

Itachi: I must kill off my clan to prevent them from taking over Konoha and ruining peace.  
Itachi: But I can't kill off Sasuke-chan.  Oh well, I'll just leave him alive. Surely one foolish little brother can't hurt.

*epilogue*

Sasuke: Destroy Konoha! *____* ( <- I'm starting to Like the new mangekyou! It's so conveniently like punctuation!)

Itachi's ghost: Damn, that's even worse.


----------



## LeoD (May 28, 2008)

I just would like to point out the irony that the *new* team hawk goal is the same of the *old* hebi, Orochimaru.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Jimnast said:


> What I love is how other characters in this manga get so much development and such interesting battles, compared to naruto. On top of that, when naruto fights anyone, even characters that are hyped to be the strongest of the strong, naruto manages to defeat them with a 1-2 kage bunshin trick, "what? There were 4 bunshins?, no way, amaaazinngggg. Who would've guessed, oh well now I see the light naruto".
> 
> You know I don't mind if kishi wants the main character to be slow, however, stop making the main characters battles so lackluster. I say this because you can bet your bottom dollar, that if sasuke and naruto fight again, and kyuubi doesn't come into it due to the sharingan suppression, then sasuke is going to get defeated with a kunai and shopping bag.  But kishi will make it interesting, sasuke will throw everything he has at naruto, but naruto will just take it and get up, because he "believes so hard".
> 
> ...



It's a manga for kids afterall..I guess that's why Naruto-the character has lost popularity.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> Dude don't worry about just playing & pretty much generalization of anti naru fans.
> 
> Man his mangek suck is that his new sharingan eyes now??? Don't he know sharingan just has no cool points anymore.
> 
> Madara just sucks people think he is badder then pain :rofl.



Haha alrighty then. I always seem to do that when people are joking about.
I haven't even a clue what's going to be up with Madara now. I can't see him going up against Danzou... that's Sasuke's fight. And should have some Sai involvement. Madara would be better off against Kakashi with Team Konoha because they both have Sharingan. Maybe.

PS I'm a girl, dude. Lol. D:


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Bye, bye. Go away now



I wont say that, since he pretty much the former leader of Spamasuki and is a rep god. One neg from him would send u back to glorious beacon of light.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 28, 2008)

Konoha said:


> all in favor for sasuke to die say I




IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke saying that he is going against Konoha is bad wording if he is only going against Danzou and the Elders. He said he is going to crush Konoha, not just specific people in Konoha government. I mean, the Elders could be replaced iwth other older ninja in the village and I don't think Danzou is officially a part of Konoha government anymore.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

Itachi: hey sasuke I sacrificed everything to protect konoha

sasuke I'LL DESTROY KONOHA 

Itachi:


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> It's a manga for kids afterall..


Once I remind myself of that everything seems to make sense...



Cyborg Superman said:


> Itachi: hey sasuke I sacrificed everything to protect konoha
> 
> sasuke I'LL DESTROY KONOHA
> 
> Itachi:



...except for this


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

did he said he wanna destroy konoha  he wanna destroy me that son of bitch !!


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Itachi: hey sasuke I sacrificed everything to protect konoha
> 
> sasuke I'LL DESTROY KONOHA
> 
> Itachi:



Madara: Just as planned.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Sasuke saying that he is going against Konoha is bad wording if he is only going against Danzou and the Elders. He said he is going to crush Konoha, not just specific people in Konoha government. I mean, the Elders could be replaced iwth other older ninja in the village and I don't think Danzou is officially a part of Konoha government anymore.



You can bet that atleast Danzou is on his list. Just like I said last week. 

Danzou is Sasuke's, not sakura'.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

Yasha said:


> For those who maybe interested, there is a Japanese proverb 鳶が鷹を生む (tobi ga taka wo umu) which literally means a kite (tobi) gives birth to a hawk (taka). So the fact that Tobi is the reason Team Taka was born is pretty subtle. I am quite impressed by the efforts taken by Kishi and also his creativity to come up with some of the characters' names.


Tobi laid an egg?!?! 



Jin-E said:


> _Itachi: Sasuke, be loyal to Konoha_
> 
> *Sasuke: Im gonna turn that fucking fail village into a smoldering ruin. Then im going to drink 2 liters of champagne and Piss on the ash heaps. Golden Shower, MOTHAFUCKAS!
> *
> ...


Indeed!


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Konoha said:


> did he said he wanna destroy konoha  he wanna destroy me that son of bitch !!



You better run. 

God I hope when the chapter comes out we don't see Suigetsu holding Samehada >_>


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You... I... what? D:
> 
> vagnard dissing Sasuke?
> 
> ...



I defend real plot and development. I was pro gray Sasuke. Not "I'm a fucking villian tool Sasuke" (I know he was some kind of tool before... but at last It made way more sense"

Uchiha story start becoming shit since the fight between the brothers and now this epitome of failure. Sorry... I can't support anymore this shit. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Holy crap you aren't wearing Sasuke as your avatar anymore. Wow........
> 
> The answer to that is simple. The reason why Kishi didn't kill Sasuke now is because Kishi is going to allow Naruto to beat him down and have him change.



It's not just this chapter. I was pissed off since Itachi vs Sasuke. Given all the hype the fight was regular. Then we have Madara's story that was the biggest amount of crap I ever seen with Itachi as a "good soul" and now this?.

I praise Madara as the only intelligent Uchiha that remains. But probably with Kishimoto he will end with a sad past or some bullshit like that.


----------



## Frostman (May 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> HQ scan of the eyes please. The LQ shot looks like



I was thinking Sasuke's eyes look like one of those hippy flowers, but this is much funnier...


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Maybe Nagato is not Pein and is still alive.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> You can bet that atleast Danzou is on his list. Just like I said last week.
> 
> Danzou is Sasuke's, not sakura'.



Danzou=Madara


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Jimnast said:


> Kakashi: Ooooooooh! A kunai to the ballz, that's gotta hurt.
> Naruto: Owwww my ballz, but no I will win.
> Sasuke: Jesus christ why won't you die.
> Naruto: Cause I love so hard.
> Sasuke,kakashi,shikamaru,tenten,neji,sakura,sai,ino,chouji,tsunade,rock lee,gai, etc: Oh For fuck sake!



:rofl So good.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

what happend to naruto  i guess kishi forgot about him !!


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Itachi: hey sasuke I sacrificed everything to protect konoha
> 
> sasuke I'LL DESTROY KONOHA
> 
> Itachi:



lol, that sums this chapter pretty well
but I'm ok with sasuke being a villain
villain = death mhuahahahahahahaha


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Danzou=Madara



*shrugs* whatever you say.


----------



## The Scientist (May 28, 2008)

wow, a lot has happened in the spoiler department. I knew this was going to happen and I welcome it. hopefully sasuke fully immersing himself in the dark side would let the blinders of naivety fall off the eyes of naruto. to you guys who are surprised at sasuke's choice....seriously what did you expect? sasuke has always and will always be naruto's antithesis, his opposite, his rival - even naruto knows that on some level. kishi did exactly what he should have done a long time ago - pit naruto and sasuke against each other with something very high (the survival of konoha) at stake. besides, remember kakashi's comment on how similar naruto and sasuke's conflict at VoTE was to shodai and madara's. it was a foreshadow for this moment. it really isn't surprising - I am surprises more of us did not see it coming.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Konoha said:


> did he said he wanna destroy konoha  he wanna destroy me that son of bitch !!



I sure hope he succeeds.


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

So, are you guys watching other spoiler scans? Because I don't see Sasuke with wings, really. I just see a fucking bird flying. 

Anyway, I don't get why Itachi fans are mad at Sasuke. 
Itachi, which I'm going to refer as GOD in this post, knew everything. 

God, being the awesome being he is, predicted everything. He even predicted and made plans if the worst-case scenario became real. 

God knew, that if Sasuke heard the truth, he would want to take revenge against Konoha (something god didn't want for reasons we all know), because that's the only logical reaction from someone whose entire life has been revolving around the "avenger" role. God knew Madara would take advantage of his pain, so he protected the person he thought was the one that could protect his brother from himself. Say hello to Naruto, here. 

God planned everything so that, even if his brother goes against Konoha, there's someone who will make him understand what his (God) actions really meant at the end. 

Don't go all OMGITACHIWASGOODFORNOTHING! 

And if you don't like my prediction, well then, keep crying. Or even better, quit the manga!


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Konoha said:


> what happend to naruto  i guess kishi forgot about him !!



'naruto has to wait'


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Why on earth do people think Sasuke would continue Itachi's legacy of protecting Konoha?

As far as he's concerned the reason he and Itachi and his family have all suffered so much is because of Konoha.

And, like Sasuke told you a thousand times, he's vengeful by nature.

Yes, Itachi suffered for Sasuke and this cause. But he suffered because of Konoha. That's how Sasuke sees it anyway. So now he wants to hurt them back.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Konoha said:


> what happend to naruto  i guess kishi forgot about him !!


 Kishi is saving him for a rainy day


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke may have turned in to a Hawk but his purpose is that of the old snake Orochimaru: to destroy Konoha.


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> I wont say that, since he pretty much the former leader of Spamasuki and is a rep god. One neg from him would send u back to glorious beacon of light.



Then pray Godammit. Pray that he bestows mercy upon my worthless soul!!


----------



## Lindgren (May 28, 2008)

OMOMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMGOMG SASUKE WENT LOCO! 

OMG, now the fuckin story finally begins, Naruto vs Sasuke, fuck yeah.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why on earth do people think Sasuke would continue Itachi's legacy of protecting Konoha?
> 
> As far as he's concerned the reason he and Itachi and his family have all suffered so much is because of Konoha.
> 
> ...



Sasuke is a very emotional character even if he displays a flat affect most of the time.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why on earth do people think Sasuke would continue Itachi's legacy of protecting Konoha?
> 
> As far as he's concerned the reason he and Itachi and his family have all suffered so much is because of Konoha.
> 
> ...



Hey you made sense!


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why on earth do people think Sasuke would continue Itachi's legacy of protecting Konoha?
> 
> As far as he's concerned the reason he and Itachi and his family have all suffered so much is because of Konoha.
> 
> ...



Itachi was still working for Konoha and thinking for its best interest even after he killed his clan , he loves Konoha and Sasuke , so sasuke destroying it is against his legacy i guess..


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> 'naruto has to wait'



Whats a naruto?


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

I like the funny this chapter is generating. 



> Why on earth do people think Sasuke would continue Itachi's legacy of protecting Konoha?
> 
> As far as he's concerned the reason he and Itachi and his family have all suffered so much is because of Konoha.


Sasuke: Noooo! Itachi! I've misunderstood you all along! I miss you!   
Itachi's ghost: There there. ^^
Sasuke: I will avenge you by destroying Konoha!
Itachi's ghost:


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why on earth do people think Sasuke would continue Itachi's legacy of protecting Konoha?
> 
> As far as he's concerned the reason he and Itachi and his family have all suffered so much is because of Konoha.
> 
> ...



I despise Itachi. I never wanted Sasuke "continue his legacy". But I just wanted him to kill the elders... not revenge against Konoha as whole. 

This was so bad written that it's painful.  

Sasuke: "grrr... die Itachi die"

Madara: "Itachi was good... Konoha is evil"

Sasuke: "grrrr.... die Konoha die"


----------



## Jimnast (May 28, 2008)

I hope neji and shikamaru come along and just fuck everyone up. 
Neji&Shika: Well that's enough of that shit.
Shika: Fancy some shougi?
Neji: What is this shougi?
Shika: Come I'll show you.
*Skip away holding hands*.


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why on earth do people think Sasuke would continue Itachi's legacy of protecting Konoha?
> 
> As far as he's concerned the reason he and Itachi and his family have all suffered so much is because of Konoha.
> 
> ...



We have a winnar.


----------



## Boreas (May 28, 2008)

Now even I will complain. Kishimoto could have manage to use thousands of plots to resolve this beautifully now... but NO!!
Let Sasuke become completely crazy, out of character with a ugly mangekyou and with a stupid purpose. Itachi killed Uchiha to save Konoha, Madara even asked if Sasuke wouldn't do the same... so.....let Sasuke be stupid like he never was and do this.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> And, like Sasuke told you a thousand times, he's vengeful by nature.



Yes, he's always said he's an avenger, and I guess he's going to remain one until the very end.

Only this time it's for his brother too.

Saying it so final like that makes me feel like he's going to die or something >_>


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Sasuke vs. Kakashi+Sakura coming up pek!



Why the hell  are people jumping to this conclusion?


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> But can someone explain to me slowly why sasuke has a different eye.



I have no idea...I think Kishi just stopped trying to be logical when it came to the sharingan...

So we seriously get more Itachi flashbacks and then some stupid dialog about Team Snake now being Team Hawk (so I guess he finally shed his skin facepalm) and now Sasuke's going to destroy Konoha...even though it was only 3 people responsible for it...


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke and his mobile hen house team hawk aiming to crush konoha  wut a lovely plotline. i srsly can't wait


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I despise Itachi. I never wanted Sasuke "continue his legacy". But I just wanted him to kill the elders... not revenge against Konoha as whole.
> 
> This was so bad written that it's painful.
> 
> ...



I see..I can agree with you. This is a kids manga though...I guess that's what we should remind ourselves of.


----------



## Ichiurto (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke getting a new powerup is no big deal, this one is at least 40% believable.

But, Naruto having to "wait" in combination with this latest revelation, means that Pein is after him, and Sasuke is after Konoha.. The most obvious course of action is being sent off to the Toad Mountain with Ma and Pa for training (Good) while Kakashi gets either killed by Sasuke or has his Sharingan eye ripped out.

Sakura probably gets beaten to within an inch of her life before being saved by Tsunade, who ends up getting killed/owned right infront of her.

Awesome. Only part I don't like is Naruto not dieing, he's useless anyway, and his death could be used as a major turning point for many Konoha ninja.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Itachi reminds me of Michael Jackson..........oh shit!"


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

rainy day what do you mean ??


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> I like the funny this chapter is generating.
> 
> 
> Sasuke: Noooo! Itachi! I've misunderstood you all along! I miss you!
> ...



Sasuke : Hey bro your soul can finally rest in peace, I did it!

Itachi: As expected of my younger brother , did you also put your village before yourself?

Sasuke:No I destroyed it lol 

Itachi: ............................................


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Sasuke is a very emotional character even if he displays a flat affect most of the time.



He's still locked in as that beaten eight year old 



Crush! said:


> Hey you made sense!



Learn from me

One day you too could have hair this good



Itachi_17_Katsu said:


> Itachi was still working for Konoha and thinking for its best interest even after he killed his clan , he loves Konoha and Sasuke , so sasuke destroying it is against his legacy i guess..



It is against his legacy but you can love someone without agreeing with their choices.



Mizura said:


> I like the funny this chapter is generating.



This is definitely a fat guys falling down stairs onto old ladies chapters.



> Sasuke: Noooo! Itachi! I've misunderstood you all along! I miss you!
> Itachi's ghost: There there. ^^
> Sasuke: I will avenge you by destroying Konoha!
> Itachi's ghost:



He's avenging Itachi having to live like shit with a guy who smells of fish, nevermind his family...

And of course himself 



vagnard said:


> I despise Itachi. I never wanted Sasuke "continue his legacy". But I just wanted him to kill the elders... not revenge against Konoha as whole.
> 
> This was so bad written that it's painful.
> 
> ...



Speckle has skills


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> OMOMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMGOMG SASUKE WENT LOCO!
> 
> OMG, now the fuckin story finally begins, Naruto vs Sasuke, fuck yeah.



I hope after naruto return he see sasuke fucking up Sakura and Tsunade.   Then naruto use the kyuubi 9 tail power to destory sasuke once and for all.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Itachi reminds me of Michael Jackson..........oh shit!"


 Then he'll have to fight Orochimaru for the title... again.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Team Hawk are quite shit, no chance against Konoha, only Sasuke and maybe kisame can defeat konoha nins.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 28, 2008)

Jimnast said:


> What I love is how other characters in this manga get so much development and such interesting battles, compared to naruto. On top of that, when naruto fights anyone, even characters that are hyped to be the strongest of the strong, naruto manages to defeat them with a 1-2 kage bunshin trick, "what? There were 4 bunshins?, no way, amaaazinngggg. Who would've guessed, oh well now I see the light naruto".
> 
> You know I don't mind if kishi wants the main character to be slow, however, stop making the main characters battles so lackluster. I say this because you can bet your bottom dollar, that if sasuke and naruto fight again, and kyuubi doesn't come into it due to the sharingan suppression, then sasuke is going to get defeated with a kunai and shopping bag.  But kishi will make it interesting, sasuke will throw everything he has at naruto, but naruto will just take it and get up, because he "believes so hard".
> 
> ...



Dude kishi says naruto's trains hard so when he fights he does'nt have to win hard its all easy.kb tricks just shows the true level of the opponent they never warranted naruto to go all out cause he trained so hard.That his after training level is beyond strong opponents can handle.So kb tricks on that level is all that is needed naruto is just too strong.

As for the other stuff naruto is really too strong kishi wrote himself into a wall.Naruto is too strong making him crap is the only way he can make a level playing field so others look good.Think about it how much haxx naruto is then add what he can gain its too much so he caps his abilitys horribly.



Petzie said:


> PS I'm a girl, dude. Lol. D:



My bad what up ma?? was good??



T.D.A said:


> Maybe Nagato is not Pein and is still alive.



Its simple deduction skills nagato has the only rinnegan known this ninja age.

Pain has 6 bodies which all 6/5 have rinnegan eyes which is impossible.Rinnegan is too rare.

None of the bodies are nagato who is only know to posses rinnegan.The bodies are already dead & can come back to life through haxxx.

The rinnegan cannot be present without nagato being alive or connected to the pains.Simple conclusion nagato is controlling pain.


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Itachi reminds me of Michael Jackson..........oh shit!"


..... Seriously how .. not funny


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_17_Katsu said:


> Itachi was still working for Konoha and thinking for its best interest even after he killed his clan , he loves Konoha and Sasuke , so sasuke destroying it is against his legacy i guess..


What's your point? Sasuke would have chosen his clan and family over Konoha and Senjuu had he been in Itachi's shoes. Sasuke does most probably not want the manipulated fate that Itachi had prepared for him, and Itachi's legacy (the murder and betrayal of the whole clan) is not something he wants to inherit.

Sasuke shedding some tears after the big "Itachi cared for you" revelation does not mean that he understands or condones what his brother did. His values and priorities have not changed and I am sure that those who believe that Madara will become his friend or that Sasuke will really kill Konoha citizens indiscriminately are jumping the gun.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Boreas said:


> Now even I will complain. Kishimoto could have manage to use thousands of plots to resolve this beautifully now... but NO!!
> Let Sasuke become completely crazy, out of character with a ugly mangekyou and with a stupid purpose. Itachi killed Uchiha to save Konoha, *Madara even asked if Sasuke wouldn't do the same*... so.....let Sasuke be stupid like he never was and do this.



He did.  Sasuke didn't know how to respond at the time. Madara played Itachi up as a hero who protected Konoha and now Sasuke goes to destroy it.


----------



## Jimnast (May 28, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> Dude kishi says naruto's trains hard so when he fights he does'nt have to win hard its all easy.kb tricks just shows the true level of the opponent they never warranted naruto to go all out cause he trained so hard that his after training level is beyond strong opponents can handle.So kb tricks on the level is all that is needed naruto is just too strong.
> 
> As for the other stuff naruto is really too strong kishi wrote himself into a wall naruto is too strong making him crap is the only way he can make a level playing field so otehrs look good.Think about it how much haxx naruto is then add what he can gain its too much so he caps his abilitys horribly.



Were you being sarcastic? That was really funny.


----------



## Gunners (May 28, 2008)

Getting close to the part where Naruto will place a high grade beating on Sasuke. If he attacks the village which Naruto for some reason loves he is going to get smacked down. Of course in the fight he will realise why he shouldn't seek to destroy the village as Naruto who has a good enough reason to hate them all doesn't it will be a case similar with Gaara.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

I think from now on I will be fan of a secondary character Kishimoto can't ruin with his  current writing skills. Someone like Aoba or even a filler character.


----------



## Lindgren (May 28, 2008)

Why on earth would Sasuke want to destroy Konoha?

It's Uchiha fault that they couldnt stop bathin in their own wicked way of obtaining power, their greed for power and control is what lead them to their destiny. They couldnt stop it, and focus on the village rather than being obsessed by their clan.

That's why Itachi felt so much frustration... It's clear in the chapter were he beats the three fodder Uchiha.

rofl at Sasuke, cryin like a baby after seein Itachi will of fire, and proceeds to chop of the heads of the Konoha babies, got to love it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

damn kishimoto 


that makes no sense


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

Ichiurto said:


> Sasuke getting a new powerup is no big deal, this one is at least 40% believable.
> 
> But, Naruto having to "wait" in combination with this latest revelation, means that Pein is after him, and Sasuke is after Konoha.. The most obvious course of action is being sent off to the Toad Mountain with Ma and Pa for training (Good) while Kakashi gets either killed by Sasuke or has his Sharingan eye ripped out.
> 
> ...



well sasuke will die by the hands of Naruto 100% Kyuubi FRS :ras


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

NF's been an ass to me  or is it just my interwebz


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I think from now on I will be fan of a secondary character Kishimoto can't ruin with his  current writing skills. Someone like Aoba or even a filler character.



I'd go with Aoba, personally.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Sasuke : Hey bro your soul can finally rest in peace, I did it!
> 
> Itachi: As expected of my younger brother , did you also put your village before yourself?
> 
> ...


Sasuke stands over Itachi's grave: Nii-san, I've finally avenged you: I've destroyed Konoha. You can finally rest in peace now.
Itachi: 
Itachi: And You're the one who killed me in the first place! 



> He's still locked in as that beaten eight year old


You know when you put it that way, his life is surprisingly reminiscent of Tsukuyomi? It repeats over and over and over and over...


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Sasuke : Hey bro your soul can finally rest in peace, I did it!
> 
> Itachi: As expected of my younger brother , did you also put your village before yourself?
> 
> ...


 It's more like 

*20 YEARS LATER*

After the destruction of Konoha, Sasuke looms in the Cave all alone and sad

SOMEONE: Woohoo
SASUKE: Not again! Dammit Itachi stop haunting me, I already killed you X3


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> What's your point? Sasuke would have chosen his clan and family over Konoha and Senjuu had he been in Itachi's shoes. Sasuke shedding some tears after the big "Itachi cared for you" revelation does not mean that he understands or condones what his brother did. His values and priorities have not changed and I am sure that those who believe that Madara will become his friend or that Sasuke will really kill Konoha citizens indiscriminately are jumping the gun.



Isn't i will destroy Konoha mean he will kill them all ... unless he will kill only Danzou and the 2 Advisors ... my point is Sasuke has chosen what Itachi didn't want for him .


----------



## Lindgren (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> And, like Sasuke told you a thousand times, he's vengeful by nature.



Err, when, exactly did he say he was vengeful by nature? You're basicly implying that revenge is his basic instinct, which sounds severly retarded.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 28, 2008)

Now this is what I've been waiting for. 

Also I wonder if Hebi are actually going to have their fight shown next time.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> What's your point? Sasuke would have chosen his clan and family over Konoha and Senjuu had he been in Itachi's shoes. Sasuke shedding some tears after the big "Itachi cared for you" revelation does not mean that he understands or condones what his brother did.



True



> His values and priorities



Revenge and the indulgence of his own wishes



> have not changed



True



> and I am sure that those who believe that Madara will become his friend



If Madara was trying to be his friend I doubt he'd have said "I helped kill your family lol"



> or that Sasuke will really kill Konoha citizens indiscriminately



If only 

He'll probably puss out, like he did with the "Anything to kill Itachi" business.


----------



## Mia (May 28, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Now this is what I've been waiting for.
> 
> Also I wonder if Hebi are actually going to have their fight shown next time.



its team hawk now


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

The translated Spoiler that I posted, seems true about the PICS.A form that never hasnt been seen before


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> You know when you put it that way, his life is surprisingly reminiscent of Tsukuyomi? It repeats over and over and over and over...



Abused children often become abusers themselves 



Lindgren said:


> Err, when, exactly did he say he was vengeful by nature? You're basicly implying that revenge is his basic instinct, which sounds severly retarded.



It is. He just completed his lifetime goal of revenge. Now he's doing it again.

That is, infact, a vengful anture.


----------



## DeathBells (May 28, 2008)

Lol? It seems that Sasuke had yet to learn the price of revenge. 

Didn't he realise that Itachi loved the village, and died to protect it? Why is he going against Itachi, the person who loved, protected and sacrificed for him? I think he's still under the impression that the Uchiha clan were 'right', and Konoha was the one who was wrong since they ordered the massacre. He doesn't realise that his clan was indeed power hungry. 

If he really decides to go against Konoha, i say that his judgement fails rather miserably.


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

So the 2 brothers will make Madara's revenge come true , Itachi on Uchiha and Sasuke on Senju .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

Where the hell is kisame? he seems like he is in the spoiler pic as well with the shot of hebi


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 28, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Bye, bye. Go away now



i said he lost a fan

i never said anything about leaving 

noob

---------


so what level is sasuke at now?

apperantly hes was at akatsuki level

so like what now?

sasuke =/= pein?


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Madara wants to revive the first Hokage ?


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 28, 2008)

I just realized my dream of Sasuke gutting Sai is just a bit closer to being possible now. 



mia said:


> its team hawk now



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Madara: "Hey... heard me.... I HELPED TO KILL YOUR FAMILY.... so you MUST TRUST ME"

Sasuke: "Whaaat.... Konoha???"

Madara: "No!... It was me... are you fucking insane?. I K-I-L-L-ED Y-O-U-R F-A-M-I-L-Y"

Sasuke raise his arms pointing to the sky in front of Itachi's grave...(Spiderman's style)

"ITAAAACHIIIIII..... I'LL CRUSH THE KONOHAS LOL" 

This only could be cool if Igor was part of Team Hebi or something.

Kishimoto makes George Lucas and his green screen of doom look like Cervantes compared to him.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> Abused children often become abusers themselves


There goes clan revival! 

You know, although this made a whole essay of mine rather pointless, I'm pretty happy with the turn of events, in the sense that it's very amusing. It's still ironic though. In that thread I had said one thing:



Mizura said:


> That is, of course, unless Itachi's death Does set Sasuke onto the wrong moral path (wtf? Sasuke becoming evil just because Itachi turned out to be good? Now That I have a hard time believing...) Madara may manipulate him some though.


I can't believe it really happened though! :rofl



> Madara: "Hey... heard me.... I HELPED TO KILL YOUR FAMILY.... so you MUST TRUST ME"
> 
> Sasuke: "Whaaat.... Konoha???"
> 
> ...


----------



## Millennium Earl (May 28, 2008)

why even give sasuke the moral high ground with his disney kills if he was going to make him into a villian?


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

You have got to be fucking kidding me. 

Sasuke's going to crush Konoha?! 
That just doesn't make any sense!! Itachi was so anti-war and now Sasuke's going to do just what Itachi was trying to prevent from ever happening.

Sasuke just lost *MAJOR* cool points from me. What a dumbass!!! 

Well I guess now it's almost definate that Naruto vs Sasuke will happen at VotE. Kishi, what are you thinking?? And I thought he didn't want to do anything with Hebi. 

Arggg doesn't make sense!!


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

its a bit naive to say sasuke = pein,

lets assume pein with all its 6 bodies, each have different techniques which are powerful and when you think you killed 3 bodies, another 3 come out and the 3 dead are brought back to life. fighting pein would sure take out everything a ninja has even for the most powerful of shinobi.

if you know the secret than thats a different story, though you can't just google to find it.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I think from now on I will be fan of a secondary character Kishimoto can't ruin with his  current writing skills. Someone like Aoba or even a filler character.



But isn't it a waste of your time to read because of filler characters?


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Madara: "Hey... heard me.... I HELPED TO KILL YOUR FAMILY.... so you MUST TRUST ME"
> 
> Sasuke: "Whaaat.... Konoha???"
> 
> ...


   

That about sums it up... Uchiha logic


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 28, 2008)

Madara want's to pwn Shodai or something? for defeating him ... ??  Does Sasuke's new eyes make him see Peoples heart or something ?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

I think it's pretty obvious that Sasuke is still not thinking rationally. Itachi's death just straight up broke his brain.


----------



## Shadowace (May 28, 2008)

Ya this really doesn't make any sense unless sasuke knows something we don't because konaha really didn't do anything, it was pretty much either the uchihas or war.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

probably sasuke will try to take down danzou and the elders, but if sasuke hurts anyone innocent in konoha, he will have gone crazy, because he was the guy that until now spared ppl lifes, i cant understand why kishi did that

its so forced, disgusting...but i still have hope that this konoha is about the governement, not the entire konoha

if its the entire konoha, kishi is forcing the things


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Madara: "Hey... heard me.... I HELPED TO KILL YOUR FAMILY.... so you MUST TRUST ME"
> 
> Sasuke: "Whaaat.... Konoha???"
> 
> ...



I was afraid it was going to happen. And it did.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

More importantly, let's discuss Sasuke's Mangekyo, right?

I mean, it looks pretty lame from this angle.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke: Muuuust kiiiiill Konoha! Muuuust geeeet revenge! 
Madara: You know, the ones that killed the Uchiha clan are Itachi and I.
Sasuke: Muuuust avenge Itachi! 
Madara: Actually, you're the one who killed him. 
Naruto: You know, we were actually hoping to catch Itachi alive?
Sakura: Though the plan was a bit stupid...


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Madara: "Hey... heard me.... I HELPED TO KILL YOUR FAMILY.... so you MUST TRUST ME"
> 
> Sasuke: "Whaaat.... Konoha???"
> 
> ...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Horrible. I hope Sasuke dies for this dumb move...


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> probably sasuke will try to take down danzou and the elders, but if sasuke hurts anyone innocent in konoha, he will have gone crazy, because he was the guy that until now spared ppl lifes, i cant understand why kishi did that
> 
> its so forced, disgusting...but i still have hope that this konoha is about the governement, not the entire konoha
> 
> if its the entire konoha, kishi is forcing the things



Don't be so suprised..a lot of good characters have been ruined already..now it's sasuke's turn I guess.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

in all fairness, if sasuke didnt do what madara wanted it would mean madara's ability to plot and manipulate were really crap and he would no longer be final villan material. 

I mean what were u expecting, sasuke to turn around, stab madara and return home like a hero, become hokage, end manga! Now that would be bad writing.

anyway it sets up a naruto vs sasuke match nicely and konoha isnt to far from VotE. Naruto needs time with that key/kb training do so i dont expect to see too much of sasuke for some time (hopefully)


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> probably sasuke will try to take down danzou and the elders, but if sasuke hurts anyone innocent in konoha, he will have gone crazy, because he was the guy that until now spared ppl lifes, i cant understand why kishi did that
> 
> its so forced, disgusting...but i still have hope that this konoha is about the governement, not the entire konoha
> 
> if its the entire konoha, kishi is forcing the things




Eh, it's only really forced if Sasuke is using real logic and thinking clearly. I mean, if Itachi's death (the death of the person most important to him, don't forget) drove him off the deep end, then all of this makes sense. He doesn't have any logical reason, he's just decided, "Fuck this, I'm just going to destroy _everything_."


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> probably sasuke will try to take down danzou and the elders, but if sasuke hurts anyone innocent in konoha, he will have gone crazy, because he was the guy that until now spared ppl lifes, i cant understand why kishi did that
> 
> its so forced, disgusting...but i still have hope that this konoha is about the governement, not the entire konoha
> 
> if its the entire konoha, kishi is forcing the things


 Sasuke needed to grow up too, in a way, so this is the path he chose.   

Not to mention that he was associating with bad people, Suigetsu killed someone whilst they were on the floor and defenceless, so it's to be expected, in a way.  

You can't hang around with people like that, and spend nearly 3 years with someone like Orochimaru.  

Then have your entire life revealed as a lie, and not feel the urge to kill something. X3


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> More importantly, let's discuss Sasuke's Mangekyo, right?
> 
> I mean, it looks pretty lame from this angle.



Some say it's a pokemon, some say it's a flower, some say it's a snow flake, and some say it's a sphincter. Your guess is as good as anyones. 



Mizura said:


> Sasuke: Muuuust kiiiiill Konoha! Muuuust geeeet revenge!
> Madara: You know, the ones that killed the Uchiha clan are Itachi and I.
> Sasuke: Muuuust avenge Itachi!
> Madara: Actually, the one who killed Itachi was you.



It appears that Sasuke done lost his mind.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> probably sasuke will try to take down danzou and the elders, but if sasuke hurts anyone innocent in konoha, he will have gone crazy, because he was the guy that until now spared ppl lifes, i cant understand why kishi did that
> 
> its so forced, disgusting...but i still have hope that this konoha is about the governement, not the entire konoha
> 
> if its the entire konoha, kishi is forcing the things



I totally agree.

Sasuke never liked to kill people unless he absolutely had to (Oro pointed this out) 
It's just NOT Sasuke at all. How can he just throw away everything like that? Just becuase his revenge turned out to be pointless, doesn't mean he needs to go on a rampage about it


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is so lame. ''I will crush Konoha'', LOL.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_17_Katsu said:


> Isn't i will destroy Konoha mean he will kill them all ... unless he will kill only Danzou and the 2 Advisors ...


IMO the sentence is exaggerated for cliffhanger purpose. Look at the reactions it has generated and you realize it was a good move.
I don't even think that Sasuke is supposed to be lying although he did so in the past. It's simply shorter and attracts more attention formulated this way. We will know soon enough.
IMO Sasuke will trash (not kill though, Kishi lacks the balls for that) anyone who comes in the way of his revenge. Considering how influent the old farts are, they will most probably be well-guarded and may ask reinforcements from teams we already know.



> my point is Sasuke has chosen what Itachi didn't want for him .


True, and it's not the first time (VotE).


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> its a bit naive to say sasuke = pein,
> 
> lets assume pein with all its 6 bodies, each have different techniques which are powerful and when you think you killed 3 bodies, another 3 come out and the 3 dead are brought back to life. fighting pein would sure take out everything a ninja has even for the most powerful of shinobi.
> 
> if you know the secret than thats a different story, though you can't just google to find it.



well

im sure kishi will find a way for sasuke to win example

pein has 6 bodies

and sasuke has 6 power ups


pein body 1 vs normal sasuke
pein body 2 vs sharingan sasuke
pein body 3 vs curse seal (out of fucking nowhere)
pein body 4 vs black fire
pein body 5 vs new eyes
pein body 6 vs random new powerup


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Perhaps Sasuke's plans are to first help Madara take over Konoha, then try to kill Madara.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> IMO the sentence is exaggerated for cliffhanger purpose. Look at the reactions it has generated and you realize it was a good move.
> I don't even think that Sasuke is supposed to be lying although he did so in the past. It's simply shorter and attracts more attention formulated this way. We will know soon enough.
> IMO Sasuke will trash (not kill though, Kishi lacks the balls for that) anyone who comes in the way of his revenge. Considering how influent the old farts are, they will most probably be well-guarded and may ask reinforcements from teams we already know.
> 
> True, and it's not the first time (VotE).


Perhaps..I guess we'll have to wait untill next week.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> You can't hang around with people like that, and spend nearly 3 years with someone like Orochimaru.
> 
> Then have your entire life revealed as a lie, and not feel the urge to kill something. X3



I guess you're right but I just hope Sasuke sees sense after he's had his rampage and is satisfied.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

The future of shounen is dark. With Oda, Kishimoto and Tite as examples we can't expect so much. I still remember the good old days with Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Perhaps Sasuke's plans are to first help Madara take over Konoha, then try to kill Madara.



Why not now?


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 28, 2008)

best thing about any of this is that sasuke can do what ever he wants

but if he touches konoha the village that naruto is going to be hokage of 
and if naruto finds out who was his father

sasuke is gonna get his ass whooped faster than itachi killed his clan


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Also...



Who the hell is that underneath Hebi and Madara? Is that Kisame?


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> IMO the sentence is exaggerated for cliffhanger purpose. *Look at the reactions it has generated and you realize it was a good move.*



A lot of the reactions talk about how horrible of a move this was.


----------



## Jotun (May 28, 2008)

Oh gosh, how disgusting.


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Why on earth would Sasuke want to destroy Konoha?



Because for a few decades his family was oppressed by their government and then swept under the rug for trying to rebel. The leaders of the village also manipulated his brother into killing the Uchiha and refused to come to any peace agreement.



Lindgren said:


> It's Uchiha fault that they couldnt stop bathin in their own wicked way of obtaining power, their greed for power and control is what lead them to their destiny. They couldnt stop it, and focus on the village rather than being obsessed by their clan.



It wasn't lust for power, but equality, that led the Uchiha to where they were. After Madara's betrayal the Uchiha were blocked from governing the village for a few decades, and then when the Kyubi attacked they were segregated to a part of the village and put under 24 hour surveillance. 

Sort of like saying because you're black you can't run for any office in government, also you are only allowed to live in this ghetto and nowhere else, oh yeah if you try and fight back then we will completely eradicate you without prejudice.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is that underneath Hebi and Madara? Is that Kisame?



Yes,LOLOLOL


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> Some say it's a pokemon, some say it's a flower, some say it's a snow flake, and some say it's a sphincter. Your guess is as good as anyones.


Flower power! What else can it be? 



> It appears that Sasuke done lost his mind.


That he has, that he has. 

Team Hebi Hawk H: Don't look at us! We're just tagging along because we're filler. *shrugs*



> I totally agree.
> 
> Sasuke never liked to kill people unless he absolutely had to (Oro pointed this out)
> It's just NOT Sasuke at all. How can he just throw away everything like that? Just becuase his revenge turned out to be pointless, doesn't mean he needs to go on a rampage about it


He's going to throw all of them into torture prisons where their forehead gets poked for the rest of eternity!


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

All Uchihas are fucked now  All of them will die HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is that underneath Hebi and Madara? Is that Kisame?


its a hawk o.O?


damn if sasuke go against konoha, he will do one disgrace, i can already see 

i knew, naruto was itachi's backup plan!


----------



## Jotun (May 28, 2008)

The thing under Madara and Hebi is a Hawk.


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is that underneath Hebi and Madara? Is that Kisame?



Edit:  Now that people mention it I can clearly see that as a Hawk...


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> its a hawk o.O?



I wonder where he got it?


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

It could be  a hawk or Kisame. We dont fuking know


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> IMO the sentence is exaggerated for cliffhanger purpose. Look at the reactions it has generated and you realize it was a good move.



I'm sure if Kishimoto killed Naruto it would generate a lot of reactions. It doesn't mean it's a good move.


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

holy fucking shit. Sasuke officially is an idiot, and his plot shield just went into pieces.




tristechan said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is that underneath Hebi and Madara? Is that Kisame?



isn't that a hawk?


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

> He's going to throw all of them into torture prisons where their forehead gets poked for the rest of eternity!



I lol'd :rofl


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

IT'S KISAME-HAWK

So I guess even Kisame-hawk knows about Madara now? Nothing makes sense anymore.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Teach said:


> Why not now?



That's what doesn't make sense. Madara is right there. Try to kill him now.


----------



## Jotun (May 28, 2008)

It's a hawk, if you look at the pic you can see it has its beak open


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> A lot of the reactions talk about how horrible of a move this was.


If what he ends up doing is just targetting the old geezers and getting rid of interference in a non-lethal way, then it is a good move. Otherwise it is out of character, indeed, but we are not there yet.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> its a bit naive to say *sasuke = pein*,
> 
> lets assume pein with all its 6 bodies, each have different techniques which are powerful and when you think you killed 3 bodies, another 3 come out and the 3 dead are brought back to life. fighting pein would sure take out everything a ninja has even for the most powerful of shinobi.
> 
> if you know the secret than thats a different story, though you can't just google to find it.



People actually came to that conclusion based off the spoilers? Lol, lame...

My list of MS design:

Madara's EMS
Madara's MS
Madara lil' brother's MS
Itachi's MS
Kakashi's MS
>
>
>
>
>
Sasuke's MS

Shit looks like a fuckin' peacock's feathers from that angle...

Anyway, it looks like Kisame either got disposed of off-panel (epic fail) or he struck a deal with them to join Akatsuki now that Sasuke joined forces with Madara.

@Vagnard - The hell? You changed your avi. Jumping ship that quick, bro?


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> isn't that a hawk?



Naphhh it looks like Kisame to me. All the other panels are of people so it makes sense to be him.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

in all fairness, if sasuke didnt do what madara wanted it would mean madara's ability to plot and manipulate were really crap and he would no longer be final villan material. 

I mean what were u expecting, sasuke to turn around, stab madara and return home like a hero, become hokage, end manga! Now that would be bad writing.

anyway it sets up a naruto vs sasuke match nicely and konoha isnt to far from VotE. Naruto needs time with that key/kb training do so i dont expect to see too much of sasuke for some time (hopefully)


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is that underneath Hebi and Madara? Is that Kisame?



I really think that's the hawk. The katakana says: KIiii 
I doubt Kisame does that strange sounds, then again, he's a shark...


----------



## Jotun (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> If what he ends up doing is just targetting the old geezers and getting rid of interference in a non-lethal way, then it is a good move. Otherwise it is out of character, indeed, but we are not there yet.



You have to be kidding yourself if you think he's only going after 3 people.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

This manga has totally lost it's sense of reality.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> If what he ends up doing is just targetting the old geezers and getting rid of interference in a non-lethal way, then it is a good move. Otherwise it is out of character, indeed, but we are not there yet.



Don't underestimate Kishimoto. Just see what he did with Itachi vs Sasuke.  Now he will make Sasuke a full villian until Naruto beat his ass and put WoF through his throat


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> If what he ends up doing is just targetting the old geezers and getting rid of interference in a non-lethal way, then it is a good move. Otherwise it is out of character, indeed, but we are not there yet.



I do think you have a point, and if what you say is true then that would be nice...if not:

People keep in mind: this is not our story, it's kishi's. He can do whatever he wants and as long as he likes it everything is fine. 
If you don't like it then just cherish the past year of Sasukeness we got. All good things have to come to an end sometime.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

I predict lots of "What the Hell is Kishi Doing!? " threads on Friday morning.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> its a hawk o.O?
> 
> 
> damn if sasuke go against konoha, he will do one disgrace, i can already see
> ...




That doesn't look like no hawk. 

Also, maybe in twisted "I just killed Itachi and my mind exploded" logic, hating all of Konoha does make some sort of sense. After all, a government can only function if the people are complicit with it's actions that are open and obvious, and while the people weren't complicit in the massacre itself, they must have agreed on some level with the oppression of the Uchiha that led to the massacre.

I mean, it's still retard logic, since you can't attack a city just because some people who lived there in the past did some bad things, but lots of people in the past in real life have followed similar retard logic. You see it in all sorts of racial conflicts and whatnot.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

Ackk I dunno, looking at it sideways it looks like a hawk but looking at it normally (with hawk/kisame on the top left), it looks like kisame...


----------



## Millennium Earl (May 28, 2008)

will sasuke try and crush konoha nin without attacking any vitals...?  he might as well, either way he has the same chances...

either that or he can get his opponents to kill themselves, he's pretty good at that... new sharingan w/ geass-like power?


----------



## Rokudaime (May 28, 2008)

There are high chance that Sasuke is playing along with Madara and backstab him later like he did with Orochimaru.

But then, half of me actually want Sasuke destroyed Konoha..It would be priceless to see the unhealthy obsession Naruto's reaction is.

Naruto : SASUKE-SAMA !!!!
*Stab by Sasuke*
Sasuke : I hate Stalker...,dude.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You have to be kidding yourself if you think he's only going after 3 people.


Kishimoto has been extremely cautious not to dirty Sasuke's hands so far. I even doubt he will technically kill the old farts although I would love to see them scream in agony.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

OMG it isn't Kisame, it's a fucking hawk!!!!!
Kisame died off panel? LOL?


----------



## Leptirica (May 28, 2008)

Wadas said:


> I really think that's the hawk. The katakana says: KIiii
> I doubt Kisame does that strange sounds, then again, he's a shark...



It's a hawk - you can see it clearly when you just bend your head to the right. It's turned to the left.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 28, 2008)

Its out of Character for Sasuke to say he's going to crush Konoha.  What does he plan to do, waltz into the most powerful Village, and stand in the public square demanding the village elders especially danzou step forward so he can hand them their personal can's whoop dat $$$.   

Even if Sasuke disguises himself.  Im sure the elders are well protected, and most likely by someone we know, one of the rookies.  My thing im curious about is, how is Madara going to exploit this?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

ppl, we still have the chance that sasuke is lying because of madara, but i doubt T_T

Official: I knew Sasuke would awaken his own MS by seeing Itachi's death.



> now we need to wait and see what sasuke will do...i am scared because madara just came to his path, perhaps he already destroyed, or is about to destroy everything that itachi sacrificed his life for...
> 
> but probably itachi had one backup plan...naruto anyone?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

Kisame probably went back to Zetsu/Pein.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

correction team taka !!


----------



## Jotun (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Kishimoto has been extremely cautious not to dirty Sasuke's hands so far. I even doubt he will technically kill the old farts although I would love to see them scream in agony.



Because Sasuke really needs 3 freaks and Madara to kill 3 people.

It's obvious going to be bigger.

I doubt he will hurt innocents, but Shinobi's and anyone involved politically is in danger imo.

Also, way to give Naruto a reason to fight Sasuke Kishi


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> @Vagnard - The hell? You changed your avi. Jumping ship that quick, bro?



I don't support shitty writing. It started with the fight, then "lol.. Itachi is a hero" and now this. 

The Anakin card is so lame. At last Lucas gives us tons of CGI to blind us. What Kishimoto offers us?. More PIS and PNJ?. 

I don't care if Kishimoto makes shitty villians like Pain. I don't read the manga for him. But Sasuke was the main reason I liked the manga.... and Kishimoto ruined him since the last 20 chapters.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> OMG it isn't Kisame, it's a fucking hawk!!!!!
> Kisame died off panel? LOL?




I want a flashback of Kisame v Hebi/Suigetsu.

Personally, I think it's likely that Kisame fucked around with him, Suigetsu lost, and Kisame was like, "lol, You amuse me so I won't kill you," while Suigetsu was all "%$^$% damnit."


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I do think you have a point, and if what you say is true then that would be nice...if not:
> 
> People keep in mind: this is not our story, it's kishi's. He can do whatever he wants and as long as he likes it everything is fine.
> If you don't like it then just cherish the past year of Sasukeness we got. All good things have to come to an end sometime.



It makes sense. He's sixteen. Is being manipulated yet again (but with just cause since the perpetrators in his clan's demise are still alive *cough* Madara *cough*). And he's known for treachery in the fact that he turned his back on Oro after soaking him dry, so Madara is stupid if he thinks he can put his full trust in Sasuke as well...


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

sasuke attacking konoha is a good move in my opinion because now a naruto vs sasuke fight would actually make sense, naruto using WoF to protect the village like hokages before him, its gonna be epic. unless u dont like sasuke being the villan, cause chances r he aint gonna win. 

Anyway, sasuke MS first impressions; its the worse one yet


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 28, 2008)

more importantly where the hell is kisame?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Okay... Are those pics in Soletuti's post real!?


----------



## mastercilander (May 28, 2008)

Finally Sasuke vs. Naruto is set up like that cover illustration.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

I want to say that Sasuke is jut acting in emotion about this. But if that were the case, he would be attacking Madara right now. He's actually thought this over and wants to go along with Madara's plans.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

*Kishi should have use this. *



or


and instantylu my new ava


----------



## Tieria Erde (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> ppl, we still have the chance that sasuke is lying because of madara, but i doubt T_T
> 
> Official: I knew Sasuke would awaken his own MS by seeing Itachi's death.



Jeanne, I hate it! I can't rep you. I see you, as me, believe that Itachi's fail-safe plan is Naruto. 



Don't worry, Sauce fans. Don't go all OMGSCANDAL!!!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

I think he may have left, we see suigetsu with the zabuza sword still, so no samehada means kisame is still alive


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

*Kishi should have use this. *



or


and instantylu my new ava


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> It makes sense. He's sixteen. Is being manipulated yet again (but with just cause since the perpetrators in his clan's demise are still alive *cough* Madara *cough*). And he's known for treachery in the fact that he turned his back on Oro after soaking him dry, so Madara is stupid if he thinks he can put his full trust in Sasuke as well...



*shrugs* I'm not going into a discussion. Let's just leave it at: Sasuke fans obviously see things differently then haters.

I don't blame Kishi, it's his story not mine. I'm not paying for his story so I have no right to complain about it.

All good things come to an end like I said. And most likely this is the end for those who like Sasuke.

If I don't like the way things are going next chapter, then I'll just stop reading the manga. I'm not one to waste my time on things I don't like.

But I don't hate Kishi, I enjoyed reading the manga very much the past year.


Anyone recomend a good manga with a Sasuke-like character?


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> I want a flashback of Kisame v Hebi/Suigetsu.
> 
> Personally, I think it's likely that Kisame fucked around with him, Suigetsu lost, and Kisame was like, "lol, You amuse me so I won't kill you," while Suigetsu was all "%$^$% damnit."



or

Kisame was treated like every other member of Akatsuki and was made fodder for a group of teens...just Kisame's was fodder to Hebi and didn't even get the respect of having it done on panel...


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I don't support shitty writing. It started with the fight, then "lol.. Itachi is a hero" and now this.
> 
> The Anakin card is so lame. At last Lucas gives us tons of CGI to blind us. What Kishimoto offers us?. More PIS and PNJ?.
> 
> I don't care if Kishimoto makes shitty villians like Pain. I don't read the manga for him. But Sasuke was the main reason I liked the manga.... and Kishimoto ruined him since the last 20 chapters.



Vanguard, will you support Sasuke again if he just kills the elders but leaves anyone else he fights alive? 

Quite frankly as it stands I won't believe Sasuke is going to kill everyone till it actually happens. There has been so much evil/not evil, killing/not killing  etc with Sasuke's character.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

lol... "Team Hawk"?. I seriously hope this is a joke. 

Wait... we are talking about Kishimoto here...


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

now that Sasuke is back as a villain, I can start rooting for him again...

that development probably was the best thing which could happen for Naruto fans like me, so I won't complain.

guess who will save the Sauce now? 



JeanneUchiha said:


> i knew, naruto was itachi's backup plan!


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> sasuke attacking konoha is a good move in my opinion because now a naruto vs sasuke fight would actually make sense, naruto using WoF to protect the village like hokages before him, its gonna be epic. unless u dont like sasuke being the villan, cause chances r he aint gonna win.



Like I said, this is the only good thing to come out of this spoiler.

VotE: Naruto vs Sasuke looks like it will almost definately happen now.

But that's the only good thing, everything else is FAIL to me


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

OMG! Its isnt a dream! :amazed

Sasuke crying and having MS. I have to say this is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

wtf happened with the kisame fight too?


kishi is doing it so wrong! fuck

i hope sasuke is lying because of madara, but madara is not dumb, i doubt that he will take the things like that...

huh, if sasuke is saying the truth, konoha has dark times ahead...jiraya died, naruto will need to go train, and pein is pretty much after him...

wonder madara, sasuke, suigetsu, juugo, kisame(if he is alive), pein, attacking konoha O-o?

it will be crazy stuff

i am ready for that

itachi knew that it would happen...naruto was his backup plan, he will make sasuke figure out that it was not what itachi wanted


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

yes, band of the hawk is awesome


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

> probably itachi knew that, no matter how deep sasuke go in the darkness, naruto would bring him to the light again



Neji was the first to peep that shit back in Part I. It's over. Hyuuga--

...Just kidding.



> I don't support shitty writing. It started with the fight, then "lol.. Itachi is a hero" and now this.
> 
> The Anakin card is so lame. At last Lucas gives us tons of CGI to blind us. What Kishimoto offers us?. More PIS and PNJ?.
> 
> I don't care if Kishimoto makes shitty villians like Pain. I don't read the manga for him. But Sasuke was the main reason I liked the manga.... and Kishimoto ruined him since the last 20 chapters.



I feel you. I thought it was going to lead up to some epic transformation in Sasuke where he'd go off to do some soul searching and off Madara later on when he got the chance. But this? People keep claiming he just wants to kill the upper chain of command, but he literally wants to destroy the village. He still paints Itachi in that evil bastard image, so there's no doubt he wants those who issued the order to go down with him. Not to mention everything Itachi stood for (yes, pretty much him and the village). 

The upside is that we might actually get to see him do battle with Konoha's Jounin (a fight with Neji would be tight as fuck ) and Naruto toward the end. But what I really want to see if he can bitch Akatsuki around like he did Kabuto with that "eyes of murderous intent" shit...


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

If Naruto summons Gamabunta, does Sasuke summon a big hawk?


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> Vanguard, will you support Sasuke again if he just kills the elders but leaves anyone else he fights alive?
> 
> Quite frankly as it stands I won't believe Sasuke is going to kill everyone till it actually happens.



I don't know. 

I'm sure Sasuke won't kill anyone else. But not because his own option. Naruto will kick his ass before or someone will stop him. 

But it's more than this. I'm dissapointed on Sasuke's story since his fight against Itachi. 

All has been very lame since. 

Sasuke vs Itachi reduced to 3 MS jutsus, Itachi is a hero, Madara's redundant story, Sasuke gaining EMS magically, I'll crush Konoha....

Sorry...  it's too much for me. 

I was hoping at last a decent manipulation. 

It was like:

Madara: hate Konoha.

Sasuke: yessss..... kill Konoha I must.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

Grendel22 said:


> or
> 
> Kisame was treated like every other member of Akatsuki and was made fodder for a group of teens...just Kisame's was fodder to Hebi and didn't even get the respect of having it done on panel...



Kishi already mentioned in an interview that he didn't want to go in depth with hebi but the editors forced him too (the same interview in which he mentions this year is year of the uchiha or something like that)

Also no akatsuki died off screen, not to mention 30% kisame manhandled team gai and has been there for over 250 chapters in the manga combined with the fact that suigetsu is still holding his zabuza sword so he couldn't have won either , so what exactly are you on about?


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Itachi was Sasuke's greatest bond, but he cares not a lick for Itachi's goals.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

If Naruto gets the news about J-man soon and if Tsunade dies (in this new war that's about to be unleashed) along with Sasuke turning evil and everything else that's happened...then Naruto's probably going to go over the edge.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

I think villain!Sasuke is a pretty cool guy. Eh kills Konoha and doesn't think logically of anything.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

i dont see why this should mean that loads of sasuke fans will desert him, i mean he has always been an asshole 

im just kidding, but u have to remember that this is what vengence can do to people, if it consumes them it can make them mentally unbalanced and vunerable to the manipulation of people like madara. 

People say its out of character but sasuke has been manipulated all his life. I think sasuke trying to kill madara and then coming home like nothing happened and becoming hokage in the process, is very out of character. 

And people saying he doesnt like killing, u do have a point but remember, he did try to kill team 7, and his best friend on more than one occasion.


----------



## QuoNina (May 28, 2008)

Wow. Sasuke is kind of chaotic. XD

I think the color for Sasuke is blue outside, red inside. Naruto, red outside, blue inside. Sasuke has serene composure and calm thinking pattern. But there exist a lot of times where his values/goals are challenged and conflicted with themselves. Naruto is rather stable within himself in this regard since Iruka's appearance. But he is a fiery person. lol. Sort of interesting in a way I guess.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> If Naruto summons Gamabunta, does Sasuke summon a big hawk?



He'd summon byuu's.


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Kishi already mentioned in an interview that he didn't want to go in depth with hebi but the editors forced him too (the same interview in which he mentions this year is year of the uchiha or something like that)
> 
> Also no akatsuki died off screen, not to mention 30% kisame manhandled team gai and has been there for over 250 chapters in the manga combined with the fact that suigetsu is still holding his zabuza sword so he couldn't have won either , so what exactly are you on about?



Calm down dude...I was only giving another scenario to the post I replied to...which is why I put the 

"or" 

and then started my message...


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Perhaps Kishi will retcon this "crush Konoha" stuff to just "kill Danzou and the Elders."


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Anyway Sasuke doesn't need to aim for Konoha's destruction to be confronted by Naruto or other familiar characters. Danzou and the elders are respected and influent, and they are part of Konoha. Orders or not, Konoha shinobis will risk their lives to protect them.
What would be interesting is Naruto's and Sakura's dilemna if they were told the truth in front of Hebi/Taka. Former comrades who absolutely want to force Sasuke to be the ideal friend they fantasize about versus current comrades who help and follow him for who he really is. There's potential for pretty intense dialogue there.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke officially goes rogue. 
I knew it this would happen. This shuts up all the people who kept debating "Sasuke wont turn evil, it'll destroy his character." Hah! Naruto vs Sasuke, here we come!


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Perhaps Kishi will retcon this "crush Konoha" stuff to just "kill Danzou and the Elders."



Maybe...and maybe not. *shrugs*


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> People say its out of character but sasuke has been manipulated all his life. I think sasuke trying to kill madara and then coming home like nothing happened and becoming hokage in the process, is very out of character.



I never really wanted that to happen but I just didn't expect Sasuke to totally go against Konoha like this...


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Still two days before RAW


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

it seems that sasuke has the EMS.
also kisame is alive and is part of team hawk right?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Perhaps Kishi will retcon this "crush Konoha" stuff to just "kill Danzou and the Elders."




Look, we already know that Kishimoto says things that make no sense for dramatic effect. You know, like in the Sarutobi v Zombiekages fight, when Sarutobi says that the Zombiekage's power has not been reduced. That made the fight seem very exicting at the time, but now, we see that Shodai has displayed power that absolutely dwarfs _anything _shown in the fight with Sarutobi. 

It's just one of those things he does.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> He'd summon byuu's.



proof he can do that?


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

So, can we finally move on to Naruto now?


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Itachi was Sasuke's greatest bond, but he cares not a lick for Itachi's goals.



Itachi was a piece of shit too who  killed  his own family.  

I was hoping Sasuke going against Danzou and then Madara. 

Hell... i could even supported this move if was well done. 

A couple of lines of Madara plus hawk imagery is all that takes Kishimoto shift a character into 180.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems that sasuke has the EMS.
> also kisame is alive and is part of team hawk right?



no, there is no kisame that is a hawk that looks like kisame at first glance.


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems that sasuke has the EMS.
> also kisame is alive and is part of team hawk right?



I don't see any signs of Itachi's MS. Wouldn't it be a combination of the two?


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> So, can we finally move on to Naruto now?



I thought Naruto had to wait? Next arc is Kakashi and Sakura's remember?


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Still two days before RAW



NO 
Oh well. At least we can hope for more spoiler pictures like last week.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

i dont understand,how can sasuke cooperate with madara who also took part in the massacar?
we all know naruto will stop him from hurting the village,or even kakashi if naruto will not be present(pein).


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> So, can we finally move on to Naruto now?



yeah, the preview says "what will naruto do now?" so yeah naruto next week.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Look, we already know that Kishimoto says things that make no sense for dramatic effect. You know, like in the Sarutobi v Zombiekages fight, when Sarutobi says that the Zombiekage's power has not been reduced. That made the fight seem very exicting at the time, but now, we see that Shodai has displayed power that absolutely dwarfs _anything _shown in the fight with Sarutobi.
> 
> It's just one of those things he does.



It's probably more likely that Sasuke is trying to manipulate Madara. Madara will pretend to fall for it and manipulate him back. Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura will then have to work together to fix the entire mess this caused.

I don't really like that either, but whatever.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems that sasuke has the EMS.
> also kisame is alive and is part of team hawk right?



who said it's EMS? it's regular MS until stated otherwise

kisame whereabout are unknown, what we see is likely a hawk under team Hebi


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

Walking.Dream said:
			
		

> I never really wanted that to happen but I just didn't expect Sasuke to totally go against Konoha like this...



i sorta fought he would, because madara said that uchiha name was entrusted to him, so now sasuke wants to continue where his clan left off.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> i dont understand,how can sasuke cooperate with madara who also took part inn the massacar?
> we all know naruto will stpo him from hurting the village,or even kakashi if naruto will not be present(pein).



madara explained that itachi was lying in order to make sasuke turn against him.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I thought Naruto had to wait? Next arc is Kakashi and Sakura's remember?



The spoiler says, "What will Naruto do next?" or something like that. Just b/c Kakashi and Sakura are being focused on doesn't mean that Naruto will be doing nothing.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> *shrugs* I'm not going into a discussion. Let's just leave it at: Sasuke fans obviously see things differently then haters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dasher (May 28, 2008)

What utter sillyness.


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (May 28, 2008)

I wonder what Naruto will say when he learns just how pathetic his precious Konoha is...


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Itachi was a piece of shit too who  killed  his own family.
> 
> I was hoping Sasuke going against Danzou and then Madara.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. Especially what you said about Itachi.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

and yay, sasuke's new eyes, looks exacly how the name says, 1000 flowers, kaleidoscope, no?


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

QuoNina said:


> Wow. Sasuke is kind of chaotic. XD
> 
> I think the color for Sasuke is blue outside, red inside. Naruto, red outside, blue inside. Sasuke has serene composure and calm thinking pattern. But there exists a lot of times where his values/goals are challenged. Naruto is rather stable in this regard since Iruka's appearance. But he is a fiery person. lol. Sort of interesting in a way I guess.



I won't be too sure about that. Sasuke has always, held his clan above most matters. His goals depend upon that foundation: the Uchiha Clan. 

If he learns something that affects the Clan, then of course his goals will change as a consequence of that.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Itachi was a piece of shit too who  killed  his own family.
> 
> I was hoping Sasuke going against Danzou and then Madara.
> 
> ...



Lets give Kishi the benefit of the doubt.  This could turn out to be interseting, depending how he has Sasuke go about this..

P.S. Kishi way to just forget that Suigetsu was fighting Shark boy.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Im no longer concerned about the remainder of this "Year of Sasuke," because the only thing he'll be doing is kicking major ass as a bad guy.



Unrequited Silence said:


> P.S. Kishi way to just forget that Suigetsu was fighting Shark boy.


Seriously, did you honestly expect for them to kill one another off screen?


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> madara explained that itachi was lying in order to make sasuke turn against him.



no he admoted in helping the masacar.he only told he didnt summon the kyubii.but he still helped itachi.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Perhaps Kishi will retcon this "crush Konoha" stuff to just "kill Danzou and the Elders."



I doubt it, I think Kishi's trying to foreshadow Sasuke vs Naruto. Naruto will want to protect the village - he wants to become Hokage afterall - and Sasake wants to destroy it, therefore Naruto has to kill Sasuke and sacrifice the bond he made with Sasuke to protect the village. It would be the untimate ending (?)

If Sasuke only wanted to kill the elders, there would be little plot development and it doesn't really give Naruto a reason to kill Sasuke. I mean, it's only old people... lol.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Kishimoto already ruined his protagonist and now the rival. The main girl is a white mage. 

Shit... that  only leaves Kakashi as good protagonist.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 28, 2008)

So what does next thing we will learn from the coming chapter?

Evil Minato?


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

I don't see Itachi's MS pattern in Sasuke's eyes, so I doubt it is EMS. but who knows, Madara might have kept Itachi's body for a purpose.

I wonder what Sasuke's MS powers will be.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So what does next thing we will learn from the coming chapter?
> 
> Evil Minato?



Probably Minato killed babies for the sake of Konoha. 

You know... "greater good" justifies everything now...

If Kishimoto can turn even Mikoto into an evil bitch I can expect anything...


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> yeah, the preview says "what will naruto do now?" so yeah naruto next week.



YESSSSSSSS


----------



## tictactoc (May 28, 2008)

Happy that Sasuke is now a villain, seriously Kishi writing mainly about Sasuke whose doing some "soul searching" ? The fak ?
BTW I think y'all are going all "fqfhqoizhrfqioh SUCK SUCK SUCK" too fast. It's clear that Sasuke will AT LEAST try to kill Madara in the near future. However he doesn't know that Madara will use him first, and seriously why should he ?


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

we all know its kishis way to  make naruto and sasuke fight again.
its too obvious and cliches.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Kishimoto already ruined his protagonist and now the rival. The main girl is a white mage.
> 
> Shit... that  only leaves Kakashi as good protagonist.



Yeah Kakashi is a good character, eventhough he?s a bit downgraded in part 2.

I th?nk his arc will be cool.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Probably Minato killed babies for the sake of Konoha.
> 
> You know... "greater good" justifies everything now...



What's happened to the 'Will of Fire' ??


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Im no longer concerned about the remainder of this "Year of Sasuke," because the only thing he'll be doing is kicking major ass as a bad guy.
> 
> 
> Seriously, did you honestly expect for them to kill one another off screen?



You do know that danzou is most likely a villain. It isn't clear on how sasuke goes about doing this and what he plans to do with madara.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

vangard said:
			
		

> Kishimoto already ruined his protagonist and now the rival. The main girl is a white mage.
> 
> Shit... that only leaves Kakashi as good protagonist.



naruto is still a great protaganist, that is if people still remember him.
sakura is more than just a medic, with great taijutsu, a potential for genjutsu and maybe summonings
kakashi has always been kl, ill agree there

as for sasuke, i actually think that this makes him a better character. 
sasuke is like the child that sat on the toilet, u either gotta take a shit or get off the toilet. It looks like sasuke has finally taken his shit, and i for one im happy for him, u should be too


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Waking.Dream said:


> YESSSSSSSS



Most important line in the chapter.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> we all know its kishis way to  make naruto and sasuke fight again.
> its too obvious and cliches.



And with this, we can also see how Naruto will power-level to get ready for foes such as Sasuke and Pain.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> no he admoted in helping the masacar.he only told he didnt summon the kyubii.but he still helped itachi.



hmm...yh your right.

Dont really know how sasuke's fucked up mind works.


----------



## PlotNoJutsu (May 28, 2008)

No..... where's Kisame? Don't tell me Kishi just killed him off.


----------



## Millennium Earl (May 28, 2008)

am i the only one that feels sasuke would have been a better bad guy if possessed by some kind of evil character?  Orochimaru, even Madara...?  Even having the curse seal magically have some kind of corruption effect would have been better than this, 

geez, this move makes no sense, and is a bad one for sasuke in general.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Kishimoto already ruined his protagonist and now the rival. The main girl is a white mage.
> 
> Shit... that  only leaves Kakashi as good protagonist.


Wow, why are you so negative? Sasuke's kill count and the latest retcon-filled chapters should be enough reason for you not jumping the gun so quickly just because of one cliffhanger sentence!
I will be the first one to curse Kishi again if what you fear ends up happening, but nothing is set in stone yet.
At least Sasuke has not magically inherited Itachi's deranged ideals and is sticking to his goal.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

it does not make sense, kishi's logic does not make sense here...why would sasuke just go after konoha, itachi wanted konoha's peace...

i think that we need to wait to see how the things will turn out, we cant forget that we have madara next to sasuke

i remember when sasuke made this same face and went to orochimaru, and ended up killing him

the problem is, even if sasuke is acting, if he joins madara, naruto will not forget that, so they will end up fighting


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Millennium Earl said:


> am i the only one that feels sasuke would have been a better bad guy if possessed by some kind of evil character?  Orochimaru, even Madara...?  Even having the curse seal magically have some kind of corruption effect would have been better than this,
> 
> *geez, this move makes no sense, and is a bad one for sasuke in general*.



I think he?ll get killed around the end of this year.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> naruto is still a great protaganist, that is if people still remember him.
> sakura is more than just a medic, with great taijutsu, a potential for genjutsu and maybe summonings
> kakashi has always been kl, ill agree there
> 
> ...



A good protagonist achieves something. Naruto has been constant failure since part 2. KB+Rasengan combo + "lol... I save Sasuke". 

Sakura is like Akane Tendo without charm plus cure 2. 

Sasuke is the greatest tool ever without common sense.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 28, 2008)

Seriously, will Sasuke ever really make a decision for himself in the series?  He has been manipulated every single step of the way and now appears to fallen into Madara gameplan.


First he gets manipulated by Itachi.
Then get get manipulated by Orochimaru and the curse seal which influences his decision to leave to gain power.
It now looks like he's getting butt pounded by Madara into attacking Konoha.

Dude, what is your way of Ninja?  Stop being a victim in everyone else's plan.

Ugh, his character is becoming quite a pathetic shell of nothing.  Does he even have a "character" anymore?


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> If with this, we can also see how Naruto will power-level to get ready for foes such as Sasuke and Pain.



That's a really good point! Maybe we'll have a decent power-up Naruto arc, and maybe that will tie in with N receiving news about J-man and obtaining 'the key'. 

New training arc?? 

I'm getting way ahead of myself.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Topher said:


> You do know that danzou is most likely a villain. It isn't clear on how sasuke goes about doing this and what he plans to do with madara.



Sasuke and Danzou will be villians with differences. Nothing more, nothing less. 
Sasuke's villain status will most likely be temporary, obviously. You dont have to like it, but it seems to be the direction, which isnt anything new. But it still guarantees a  Naruto vs Sasuke rematch.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is fucked. Adios plot shield!


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> I don't see Itachi's MS pattern in Sasuke's eyes, so I doubt it is EMS. but who knows, Madara might have kept Itachi's body for a purpose.
> 
> I wonder what Sasuke's MS powers will be.


 Well if it is EMS, it might just be Sasuke's sharingan over Itachi's or something like that.

I wonder what Shinto gods, Sasuke's MS jutsu's will be named after....mmm


----------



## Joshu (May 28, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So what does next thing we will learn from the coming chapter?
> 
> Evil Minato?





vagnard said:


> Probably Minato killed babies for the sake of Konoha.
> 
> You know... "greater good" justifies everything now...



lol, thats one thing thats just not going to happen ( I hope....).


If the Hawk bullshit is true (the pics certainly look real enough, haven't ever seen better fakes), there had better be one hell of a plot twist in store; cause the present story line after this sucks ass. 

Sakura: Sasuke's evil!
Naruto: Sasuke can't be evil! But even if he is I'll stop him! I'll change Sasuke!
Sasuke: Konoha killed my family!
Naruto: Please come home Sasuke, we'll be your family now..... for 500 more chapters!???

No thanks.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Kal, the EMS that we saw was an overlay of Madara's and his brother's MS patterns. I don't see Itachi's MS pattern anywhere in Sasuke's eyes.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

*i dont like this.im very dossapointed with what kishi did with sasuke.
the classsic darth vader,or a lame oro version 2.
kishi sealed sassuke fate in being defeated by naruto the moment he turned him a villan who wants to destroy konoha.*


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Waking.Dream said:


> What's happened to the 'Will of Fire' ??


  like I said before, right now the Will of Fire ain't worth shit.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> it does not make sense, kishi's logic does not make sense here...why would sasuke just go after konoha, itachi wanted konoha's peace...
> 
> i think that we need to wait to see how the things will turn out, we cant forget that we have madara next to sasuke
> 
> ...



When Sasuke says Konoha... he better mean Danzou. It makes no sense at all for him to attack Konoha village after what he has learned.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

I dont care about "omg evil sucks sucks" fuck I want some action in my manga. And the line "IL CRUSH KONOHA" Makes my dreams come true.


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

I think people are way overreating to be quite honest.

Danzo and the advisors as official representatives killed off his family and you just expected him to roll over and swallow it and say "Lol, Konoha ftw, mom and dad deserved what they got"?

IF(and there is a big IF) he really meant that he would destroy Konoha by that infamous line, then i agree its a lame move by Kishi. It would seriously conflict with his Mr Softy attitude to just cook up a plan, that if stripped into its base ingredients, is "Nuke Konoha, lol".

Sasuke having the Huge ass Uchiha crest on his back likely signifies that he "inherited" the Uchiha clans fight against the system of Konoha.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> *i dont like this.im very dossapointed with what kishi did with sasuke.
> the classsic darth vader,or a lame oro version 2.
> kishi sealed sassuke fate in being defeated by naruto the moment he turned him a villan who wants to destroy konoha.*


 It can't be all that dissapointing, in a way we all knew it was coming.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> *i dont like this.im very dossapointed with what kishi did with sasuke.
> the classsic darth vader,or a lame oro version 2.
> kishi sealed sassuke fate in being defeated by naruto the moment he turned him a villan who wants to destroy konoha.*


lame move from kishi, i am disappointed


but i still have hope


i knew that sasuke would end up fighting naruto, and naruto would win, but wtf? kishi is forcing too much, would be better make them fight, but the 2 with good reasons


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> like I said before, right now the Will of Fire ain't worth shit.



I was being sarcastic  

 Please don't eat me


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

vangard said:
			
		

> A good protagonist achieves something. Naruto has been constant failure since part 2. KB+Rasengan combo + "lol... I save Sasuke".
> 
> Sakura is like Akane Tendo without charm plus cure 2.
> 
> Sasuke is the greatest tool ever without common sense.



if naruto already achieved what he set out to achieve the manga would already be over mate. U say constant failure but the only match he had so far he wtfpwn an akatsuki memeber, just wait till sasuke gets to konoha, naruto will be waiting.
Also let me correct u its KB+:ras now.
cant comment on sakura, dont understand what u said
sasuke never had any commen sense, i mean attacking gaara with a chidori when u have already used two, going off with orochimaru, generally being manipulated etc...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> it does not make sense, kishi's logic does not make sense here...why would sasuke just go after konoha, itachi wanted konoha's peace...
> 
> i think that we need to wait to see how the things will turn out, we cant forget that we have madara next to sasuke
> 
> ...



...But it was done after he soaked him dry. So, just because Sasuke will betray Madara doesn't mean he won't do it after his new goal is complete.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> I think people are way overreating to be quite honest.
> 
> Danzo and the advisors as official representatives killed off his family and you just expected him to roll over and swallow it and say "Lol, Konoha ftw, mom and dad deserved what they got"?
> 
> ...


 The alternative is that Madara filled Sasuke in on Akatsuki's plans, they had enough time to talk after all, if Team Hawk is already there.

So it is more than possible that they intend to destroy Konoha using that weapon, so Nuke Konoha isn't entirely out of the question.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> Sakura: Sasuke's evil!
> Naruto: Sasuke can't be evil! But even if he is I'll stop him! I'll change Sasuke!
> Sasuke: Konoha killed my family!
> Naruto: Please come home Sasuke, we'll be your family now..... for 500 more chapters!???
> ...




It will probably happen like that anyway though.

I wonder how Kabuto fits into all this? It's everybody against everybody now!


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Waking.Dream said:


> I was being sarcastic
> 
> Please don't eat me


 LOL, don't worry machines don't need nurishment...


----------



## Narukage (May 28, 2008)

I see Tsunade's death coming at the hands of Madara and/or Sasuke via his new eyes (gotta show them off during some major fight). Kakashi will become Hokage and Naruto will have to fight the sauce.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

> Please refrain from posting edits of existing spoiler pics(enlargements, clean-up jobs, colorings, etc



......


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Kal, the EMS that we saw was an overlay of Madara's and his brother's MS patterns. I don't see Itachi's MS pattern anywhere in Sasuke's eyes.



I know that, but Itachi has only planted his MS on Sasuke's left eye, so something weird went on, whatever it is, it's not a normal MS.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Kabumaru will be the first to taste Sasuke's new power.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> ...But it was done after he soaked him dry. So, just because Sasuke will betray Madara doesn't mean he won't do it after his new goal is complete.


yep, that too o.O


i wonder if they will really destroy konoha, and naruto will be the one to lead the things and restart


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

sasuke wont kill tsunade, that would make him irredemable


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> ......



FUCK IT DUDE!


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Wow, why are you so negative? Sasuke's kill count and the latest retcon-filled chapters should be enough reason for you not jumping the gun so quickly just because of one cliffhanger sentence!
> I will be the first one to curse Kishi again if what you fear ends up happening, but nothing is set in stone yet.
> At least Sasuke has not magically inherited Itachi's deranged ideals.



It's all about intentions. We  all know Kishimoto won't allow Sasuke kill someone and turn 100% evil (hell.. at this point could be even better). But Sasuke buys this bullshit story even worse than Little Red Riding Hood with the Big Bad Wolf.  

Itachi is a serial killer and now it's turned into Sasuke's Uncle Sam. Madara say a couple of words and Sasuke is all about "crush the villages.. lol".

Kishimoto turned Sasuke into a mix of Itachi and Pain. The 2 worst villians in the series. 

Sasuke is fated  to have yaoi doujinshi with Naruto at the end. That's pretty much set in stone. But I liked Sasuke because he walked his own path... that's why he said after VOTE. Now he was turned into a walking blind cliche that can be manipulate saying hello. 

Kishimoto ruined his character to make Madara looks like a "master manipulator" when it was done so poorly that is painful. 

"lol... I killed your family but Itachi is good and Konoha is evil"

Insert shock face.

"You are right..... ITAAAAAAAACHIIIIIII..... CRUSH KONOHA I MUST"


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> sasuke wont kill tsunade, that would make him irredemable


... so attacking Konoha and innocent civilians wouldn't?


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke has the EMS, his new Sharingan is like two of Itachi's MS overlapped and in negative.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

*by the way im not so sure it will be naruto who will stop him.
i have a feeling that kakashi(and maybe sakura) will be the one to fight sasuke .
naruto has to deal with pein.
im almost sure naruto wont be in the village when the attack will occur*.


----------



## John Connor (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is going to join the man that killed numerous uchiha in the massacre 

kishi's logic makes perfect sense to me......


----------



## Dionysus (May 28, 2008)

What a graceless way to pit Sasuke against Naruto.  GRACELESS.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Narukage said:


> I see Tsunade's death coming at the hands of Madara and/or Sasuke via his new eyes (gotta show them off during some major fight). Kakashi will become Hokage and Naruto will have to fight the sauce.



I fear that Tsunade may get a lame "Mace Windu"- style death. It'll be sad


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

Narukage said:


> *I see Tsunade's death* coming at the hands of Madara and/or Sasuke via his new eyes (gotta show them off during some major fight). Kakashi will become Hokage and Naruto will have to fight the sauce.




This is kinda what I think will happen but I can't help thinking that maybe we're all going a bit too fast... the raw hasn't even come out yet :S


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> I think people are way overreating to be quite honest.
> 
> Danzo and the advisors as official representatives killed off his family and you just expected him to roll over and swallow it and say *"Lol, Konoha ftw, mom and dad deserved what they got"?*
> 
> ...



Instead he says, "Lol, Madara ftw, Itachi loved me and I cry for him but I will crush Konoha for what those three old beaurocrats did."


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is making his own decisions and I am sure that Madara is the last one on his list of people to kill. Madara and Sasuke having common interests does not translate to Sasuke being manipulated IMO.
The one who has always gone out of his way to control Sasuke's life was Itachi, and Sasuke has done quite a good job sticking to his own objective motivated by his own values and priorities, not Itachi's.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> FUCK IT DUDE!


You must follow teh rulles


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Evil said:


> Sasuke has the EMS, his new Sharingan is like two of Itachi's MS overlapped and in negative.


 That would mean two Itachi eyes, overlapping two Itachi eyes, which equals 4 Itachi eyes... that doesn't ad up.


----------



## King Scoop (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> *by the way im not so sure it will be naruto who will stop him.
> i have a feeling that kakashi(and maybe sakura) will be the one to fight sasuke .
> naruto has to deal with pein.
> im almost sure naruto wont be in the village when the attack will occur*.



That could happen. Kishi did say Sakura would have to grow up and what better way than having to fight Sasuke.


----------



## zornedge (May 28, 2008)

Madara's plan is blooming into fruition.  Gaining the trust of another EMS user, and going towards Konoha.  

Still, I am surprised on the shape of Sasuke's Sharingan.  I think it looks... stupid, for a first impression on a spoiler.  I have yet to see a high quality image yet so I'll hold my breath on this opinion.


----------



## emanresu (May 28, 2008)

Revenge on Konoha? No doubt.. lamest plot twist eve. And Floweringan..


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2008)

I could care less for the Ushiha, he will end up dead in the end
I'm pissed off that HEBI IS THERE
WHERE THE FUCK IS KISAME


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> I know that, but Itachi has only planted his MS on Sasuke's left eye, so something weird went on, whatever it is, it's not a normal MS.



Anything is possible. But it could just be Sasuke's MS has a more intricate design than the others we have seen.



Evil said:


> Sasuke has the EMS, his new Sharingan is like two of Itachi's MS overlapped and in negative.


----------



## zornedge (May 28, 2008)

Felix said:


> I could care less for the Ushiha, he will end up dead in the end
> I'm pissed off that HEBI IS THERE
> WHERE THE FUCK IS KISAME



Clearly, Kisame is fodder.  

...

Wait, what am I saying?

WHERE THE FUCK IS KISAME!


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> if naruto already achieved what he set out to achieve the manga would already be over mate. U say constant failure but the only match he had so far he wtfpwn an akatsuki memeber, just wait till sasuke gets to konoha, naruto will be waiting.
> Also let me correct u its KB+:ras now.
> cant comment on sakura, dont understand what u said
> sasuke never had any commen sense, i mean attacking gaara with a chidori when u have already used two, going off with orochimaru, generally being manipulated etc...



The "underdog"  theme is good until certain point.  Now it's just  boring and cliche see Naruto failing every arc to retrieve Sasuke and having 2 jutsus. Every Rasengan looks the same. Guys like Goku or  Yusuke doesn't dominate all the time... but at  last makes you interested on them because they have a good balance of win and fail. 

Akane Tendo was the main girl of Ranma 1/2 and she pretty much set the standard of the shounen tsundere protagonist. (tsundere means a girl who is tought outside but who really loves the protagonist). Sakura doesn't add nothing new plus it's remarks  the notion that girls are all white mage Final Fantasy girls.  

Sasuke had a lot of common sense  before. Just look his words to Sakura in chapter 3... or how he used Orochimaru since the day he left Konoha.  

What happened with "I won't be your puppet"?. Lol


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

well, kakashi gave him one advice before, actually would be awesome kakashi being the one to bring sasuke to his senses


remember that when they gone after sasuke, he asked about kakashi?


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> it does not make sense, kishi's logic does not make sense here...why would sasuke just go after konoha, itachi wanted konoha's peace...



I think the logic here is that Sasuke is continuing to seek revenge on the cause of the Uchiha Clan's demise.

Achieving revenge almost never fills the years of being an empty void and in this case, what should have been his void filling crowning achievement of revenge in killing Itachi turned out to be his biggest mistake (one that he didn't have much control over) that even increased his sense of uselessness over his life.

So all that misplaced resentment and feeling sof not achieving his goal has to be focused somewhere.  In his case, it just seems to be very misguided and is focusing it on Konoha, rather than thinking it through by taking Madara's role and motives into account.

Also, Kishi seems to want to continue the parallel being played between Naruto and Sasuke almost as it was played with Shodai and Madara.  The theme has been there since it was introduced at the end of Part 1 and my guess is that Kishi wants to play out to them to the end of one fighting to protect the village and the other fighting to destroy it.

By keeping Sasuke "against" Konoha, he guarantees a final fight between the two which we are all expecting anyway.  It would have been pretty difficult to keep Sasuke tied to the rest of the major story line if Sasuke was in some way or form, against Konoha. 

It pretty much gives Naruto a reason to fight Sasuke.  The other reason of "saving" him has all but evaporated.  The new reason becomes "to protect Konoha and his important people".


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

vangaurd said:
			
		

> But I liked Sasuke because he walked his own path...



u say sasuke walked his own path but actually everything he has done has been the result of some sort of manipulation. Sasuke is so blinded by revenge and the glory of the clan (think back to the speech to orochimaru) that he thinks destroying konoha is his best option. Sasuke has always has always put himself and the clan above anything else, thats why i dont like his personality. This is just a wake up call



> The "underdog" theme is good until certain point. Now it's just boring and cliche see Naruto failing every arc to retrieve Sasuke and having 2 jutsus. Every Rasengan looks the same. Guys like Goku or Yusuke doesn't dominate all the time... but at last makes you interested on them because they have a good balance of win and fail.



well people saying they r bored of naruto's jutsus must realise that they r prolly basing this on filler episodes, naruto hasnt had that many matches and naruto uses different statergies. As for him failing to bring sasuke back, maybe his attack on konoha is about to change all that. besides if naruto brought sasuke back at VotE or the reunion that would make sasuke the most pointless character ever and also make it a pretty short manga. Its because of naruto's failings that sasuke has been able to benifit from so much development as a character and why u like him



			
				the major said:
			
		

> ... so attacking Konoha and innocent civilians wouldn't?


it wont come to that, i think...


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

kisame is still surfing, oceon is over thereee


----------



## player1 (May 28, 2008)

Why the fuck is Kisame sitting with Hebi? Kisame should just kill everybody and be on his way.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> Kishimoto turned Sasuke into a mix of Itachi and Pain. The 2 worst villians in the series.
> 
> "lol... I killed your family but Itachi is good and Konoha is evil"
> 
> ...


Wow, that's pretty harsh coming from an (ex?) Sasuke fan. 

Bah, it's true that Sasuke probably won't be the one to kill Tsunade. You know there are 5 different "factions" now?
- Konoha (minus Danzou and co.) for all it's worth, with the occasional assistance from Sand
- Akatsuki, allied with Madara
- Hebi, of which Sasuke is being manipulated by Madara, but they don't move completely with them
- Kabumaru, that's out to get Sasuke and is not exactly friendly with all the other factions either
- and Danzou, that's also not friendly with any of the other factions.

In fact, the only two factions on neutral/friendly terms right now are Akatsuki/Madara and Hebi.  Unless Danzou allies with Kabumaru or something.

In the meantime...

Suigetsu: Wait, Sasuke, why do we have to get named by you all the time and have to do everything you say? Are you paying us or something?
Sasuke: You will do everything as I say because you have nothing better to do and because you're just fodder.
Suigetsu: Damn. :\

It's funny, I had always thought that Hebi/Hawk/Whatever is a voluntary association of people with the following unrelated goals:
- Suigetsu: get bigger sword
- Juugo: get treatment
- Karin: rape Sasuke

Sasuke really seems to be treating them as subordinates that have to follow his command though. :\

Sasuke: We'll go kill Itachi. Suigetsu? You get to fight Kisame on the way. Juugo? I'll keep you in line. Karin? .... whatever.
Team Hebi: Okay!
Sasuke: Itachi dead. Now we go destroy Konoha. We'll be called Hawk now. Any questions?
Suigetsu: Ah, yeah, see...
Sasuke: That was a rhetorical question. Let's go now.\
Team Hawk: ... okay.

And much later:

Sasuke: We've changed goals again. Now we're going to kill Akatsuki. No questions asked.
Team H-whatever: ...


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> *Sasuke is making his own decisions and I am sure that Madara is the last one on his list of people to kill*. Madara and Sasuke having common interests does not translate to Sasuke being manipulated IMO.
> The one who has always gone out of his way to control Sasuke's life was Itachi, and Sasuke has done quite a good job sticking to his own objective motivated by his own values and priorities, not Itachi's.



Indeed. People seems to ignore this:



> Sasuke: ....
> Sasuke: Why you told me the truth about Itachi?
> Sasuke: What you want to do ? If what you told me about Itachi is the true, then you are my enemy ... we are enemies.


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Anything is possible. But it could just be Sasuke's MS has a more intricate design than the others we have seen.



No, that's unlikely. The MS has been shown to be the three tomoe either growing or changing in shape, but they didn't go beyond three. However, the EMS is a combination of two MS which leads to 6 Tomoe like in Sasuke's eye.


----------



## Seph (May 28, 2008)

What the hell..

If Sasuke has EMS.. the power gap between him and Naruto.. I thought the manga was improving, but this is just pathetic..


----------



## Gojita (May 28, 2008)

i still dont like those eyes as a EMS, but i hope the hq image from the chapter release will change my opinion. 

For crying out loud, they dont even look like an EMS, Kishi what are you thinking?


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Sephiran said:


> What the hell..
> 
> If Sasuke has EMS.. the power gap between him and Naruto.. I thought the manga was improving, but this is just pathetic..



Hohoho


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

King Scoop said:


> That could happen. Kishi did say Sakura would have to grow up and what better way than having to fight Sasuke.



Yeh I could see that but it would be more meaningful if it was Naruto fighting Sasuke (with the whole brotherly bond thing). 

I think Sakura's growth will have something to do with realising Sasuke's completely lost it and has chosen the wrong path... leading her to give up on him.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> well, kakashi gave him one advice before, actually would be awesome kakashi being the one to bring sasuke to his senses
> 
> 
> remember that when they gone after sasuke, he asked about kakashi?


 I'd actually like that.  Unlike Naruto, Sasuke hasn't had anybody that resembles a father-type like figure in his life. In a way I think of Kakashi as the closest thing he has to that.  

Like you said Sasuke asked after Kakashi specifically when he saw Naruto the first time, post-timeskip.  Sasuke even hinted at a reaction when he thought Yamato was Kakashi.  So it would be cool, if Kakashi get's through to him.

Although I doubt it.  Kakashi might plant the seed, that'll get Sasuke thinking, but Naruto will inevitably be the one to pull him out of the darkness... or so the story goes.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

Grendel22 said:


> Calm down dude...I was only giving another scenario to the post I replied to...which is why I put the
> 
> "or"
> 
> and then started my message...



, I wasn't pissed I just thought you seriously believed he died off panel sorry if I appeared pissed I really wasn't.


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Instead he says, "Lol, Madara ftw, Itachi loved me and I cry for him but I will crush Konoha for what those three old beaurocrats did."



Those "3 old Beaurocrats" represents Konoha. While nominally under the Hokage, they have wide leverage when it comes to deciding Konoha's Policies. These people arent retired, insignificant kooks, lol.

As i previously said, "Crushing Konoha" can mean alot of things. It can mean destroying the village itself, or it can signify the powerstructure within that village.

Also, no matter what decision Sasuke would have made, he would still be "manipulated" by someone. Had he returned to Konoha, he would have been Itachi's puppet.


----------



## Nara*Shikamaru (May 28, 2008)

Lol, Kishi is a funny guy.  So, the Fourth's legacy will protect Konoha from another Uchiha.  That makes me giddy inside. XD  Madara didn't have to do too much either....so funny.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> u say sasuke walked his own path but actually everything he has done has been the result of some sort of manipulation. Sasuke is so blinded by revenge and the glory of the clan (think back to the speech to orochimaru) that he thinks destroying konoha is his best option. Sasuke has always has always put himself and the clan above anything else, thats why i dont like his personality. This is just a wake up call



It's the result of a manipulation thanks Kishimoto bad writting now. 

Revenge your clan is the logical step if your brother who you admired wipe everything that was important to you. Sasuke's words at the end of VOTE or him backstabbing Orochimaru was what made him interesting under my point of view.

Sure... if Kishimoto retcon the story the whole character looks bad now. But before this arc we could judge Sasuke and understand his motives at last. 

Now he is a plot device.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

yea he has 6 shaped structure.its the EMS.


----------



## emanresu (May 28, 2008)

Sephiran said:


> What the hell..
> 
> If Sasuke has EMS.. the power gap between him and Naruto.. I thought the manga was improving, but this is just pathetic..



No worry pal..2009  would be Naruto's time to shine


----------



## Joshu (May 28, 2008)

There is only one thing absolutely clear in light of these new revelations, the level at which MS/EMS adversely impairs your brain.


----------



## Robin (May 28, 2008)

I can't believe this.
Unless Kishi fixes this somehow, this chapter will ruin the manga completely, as if it weren't bad already.  and here I thought I wasn't taking this manga seriously, but I'm honestly ticked off


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> It's the result of a manipulation thanks Kishimoto bad writting now.
> 
> Revenge your clan is the logical step if your brother who you admired wipe everything that was important to you. Sasuke's words at the end of VOTE or him backstabbing Orochimaru was what made him interesting under my point of view.
> 
> ...



Yo're just complaining cause your Sauce is going to be inevitably ownd. I don't trust any of your words anymore.


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2008)

Joshu said:


> There is only one thing absolutely clear in light of these new revelations, the level at which MS/EMS adversely impairs your brain.



 

*reads again*

:rofl :rofl




Bring on:

Karin v.s. Sakura 
Sugietsu v.s. Sai

oh and... naruto pwn sasuke to end the manga.


----------



## razieel (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's eyes look like something nuclear to me 



I predict mushroom clouds over Konoha


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

now i really cant wait for the pein-naruto story line.hopefully kishi wont screw this one over.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Lazuri said:


> I can't believe this.
> Unless Kishi fixes this somehow, this chapter will ruin the manga completely, as if it weren't bad already.  and here I thought I wasn't taking this manga seriously, but I'm honestly ticked off



I dont understand .
Whats so incredibly bad about Sasuke's decision that pisses people off so much?


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2008)

Gojita said:


> i still dont like those eyes as a EMS, but i hope the hq image from the chapter release will change my opinion.
> 
> For crying out loud, they dont even look like an EMS, Kishi what are you thinking?



Sasuke's eyes just look retarded...

I really hope that they aren't some new form of Sharingan though because the manga didn't need a new form of Sharingan...

I can see it being his MS with the new MS jutsu: The pinwheel of doom


----------



## Seph (May 28, 2008)

I don't get one thing. If Sasuke has EMS, how the HELL is Naruto going to catch up? If Naruto is Bottom Tier, Sasuke is Top Tier now.. Naruto will need some crazy shit to become as strong as him. I just hope he doesn't depend on the Kyuubi, and uses his own skill.

Sasuke is probably stronger than Jiraiya, Itachi and Orochimaru at prime now.

Kishimoto you asshole!


----------



## mastercilander (May 28, 2008)

I love this chapter because the Naruto fans are finally coming out on top.

And I think Sasuke has the EMS.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Evil said:


> No, that's unlikely. The MS has been shown to be the three tomoe either growing or changing in shape, but they didn't go beyond three. However, the EMS is a combination of two MS which leads to 6 Tomoe like in Sasuke's eye.



The EMS that we saw was an overlay of Madara's and his brother's MS. Itachi's MS is not in that design. But no definate rules for design have been set.



Jin-E said:


> Those "3 old Beaurocrats" represents Konoha. While nominally under the Hokage, they have wide leverage when it comes to deciding Konoha's Policies. These people arent retired, insignificant kooks, lol.
> 
> As i previously said, "Crushing Konoha" can mean alot of things. It can mean destroying the village itself, or it can signify the powerstructure within that village.
> 
> Also, no matter what decision Sasuke would have made, he would still be "manipulated" by someone. Had he returned to Konoha, he would have been Itachi's puppet.



You're right, I was mostly being silly. But that line, "crush Konoha," needs some explaination. If Sasuke was just going after those three, he could have just said so. If Kishi was using that to sensationalize the story, it backfired b/c it sounds dumb.

As for Sasuke being manipulated, that is one thing about his story that I really don't like. No matter what he does, it's like he's being manipulated even if it is his choice.


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Naruto defeating two MS users 

add Pain into this, and the coming year should be interesting.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> now i really cant wait for the pein-naruto story line.hopefully kishi wont screw this one over.


 It can't get any worse can it


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Im 100 % sure the eyes form are token from Myth. start searching in wiki.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Sephiran said:


> I don't get one thing. If Sasuke has EMS, how the HELL is Naruto going to catch up? If Naruto is Bottom Tier, Sasuke is Top Tier now.. Naruto will need some crazy shit to become as strong as him. I just hope he doesn't depend on the Kyuubi, and uses his own skill.
> 
> Sasuke is probably stronger than Jiraiya, Itachi and Orochimaru at prime now.
> 
> Kishimoto you asshole!



The Key training ofcourse.


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

mastercilander said:


> I love this chapter because the Naruto fans are finally coming out on top.



All the contrary with Sauce fans, who are now complaining and calling bad writing something we all expected to happen long time ago


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> I'm looking forward to Naruto defeating two MS users
> 
> add Pain into this, and the coming year should be interesting.



Fan-fiction ------------> That way.


----------



## Chills Here (May 28, 2008)

After reviewing the latest spoilers, I'd rather have the "Naruto is a senju king" spoiler be the real thing. Kishi has hurt my soul with this. 

On the plus side, he's gonna come through with his promise, & give each of hebi/hawk a fight, seeing as how they're going to Konoha with intentions to get bish slapped.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 28, 2008)

So can Sasuke just use Amaterasu Combo with Kirin to one-shot the Konoha?

Because the Kirin itself destroyed a mountain before.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> It's all about intentions. We  all know Kishimoto won't allow Sasuke kill someone and turn 100% evil (hell.. at this point could be even better). But Sasuke buys this bullshit story even worse than Little Red Riding Hood with the Big Bad Wolf.
> 
> Itachi is a serial killer and now it's turned into Sasuke's Uncle Sam. Madara say a couple of words and Sasuke is all about "crush the villages.. lol".


I dare hope that what Madara said was true, as it was infuriating enough when everything Itachi had said 10 chapters beforehand was instantly retconned. Sasuke can probably search the truth in the old farts' memories thanks to genjutsu anyway. Madara told Sasuke who the culprits were while knowing that Sasuke would probably want to confirm his story.



> Kishimoto turned Sasuke into a mix of Itachi and Pain. The 2 worst villians in the series.


I have not seen Sasuke strutting his stuff and doing the catwalk in an Akatsuki outfit while ranting about world peace yet! He should not even be qualified for the Miss Fruity Villain 2008 pageant IMO.
The crown automatically goes to Pein now that Itachi is out.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

vanguard said:
			
		

> It's the result of a manipulation thanks Kishimoto bad writting now.
> 
> Revenge your clan is the logical step if your brother who you admired wipe everything that was important to you. Sasuke's words at the end of VOTE or him backstabbing Orochimaru was what made him interesting under my point of view.
> 
> ...



from sasuke's point of view, reviving the clan and revenge, attacking konoha is logical. ur just bitter because now u no that sasuke's plot shield is down and will prolly fail this mission


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Wow, that's pretty harsh coming from an (ex?) Sasuke fan.
> 
> Bah, it's true that Sasuke probably won't be the one to kill Tsunade. You know there are 5 different "factions" now?
> - Konoha (minus Danzou and co.) for all it's worth, with the occasional assistance from Sand
> ...



You are right. Maybe I was too naive and I have some expections of "Hebi" (now it seems it will be "hawk"  another "cool" move of Kishi  )

Suigetsu and Karin are funny at last.  They were a good complement for a serious Sasuke. 

If was Suigetsu I'd tell Sasuke fuck off... why i should risk my life going against the most powerful village in the world?. 

What excuse Kishimoto will make?. Suigetsu will want White Fang's knife or something?. 

I don't understand if Kishimoto wants the fans hate Sasuke or this is what japanese fans consider "cool". Because it's a very bad market move in my opinion (unless he wants Naruto recovers popularity points).


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

1 other thing, how did Sasuke and Tobi appeared in Hebi battlegrould in a instant ? I smel teleporting. Both of them


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Fan-fiction ------------> That way.



You know the truth Kal. All three will be Bunshin-Feinted


----------



## Shadowace (May 28, 2008)

How is that EMS? Wouldn't the design have to have Itachi's MS in there to?


----------



## Jacko (May 28, 2008)

OMG What a bullshit, i really thought the snake is  more evil as a hawk and now Sasuke wants to crush konoha, there is no positive character development in this thing. First i had to endure this lame uchiha fight, then these fucked up chapters with madara talking  about even greater bullshit. And now Evil Sasuke with PMS. Kishi you really suck in writing a good story. Kishi turned years of greatness into dull. I'm so pissed and ithink i'm not the only one.


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2008)

I'd say it's like the EMS from, as Kal said in the spoiler thread before I deleted it, the six pronged pattern.  There is a definite  three prong pattern to the MS, and we know that the EMS should have six.

I guess it's not necessarily an overlay with the designs though.  It's not like that was ever established to be the case on the other hand.  We just saw one EMS and it was like that.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

vanguard said:
			
		

> The "underdog" theme is good until certain point. Now it's just boring and cliche see Naruto failing every arc to retrieve Sasuke and having 2 jutsus. Every Rasengan looks the same. Guys like Goku or Yusuke doesn't dominate all the time... but at last makes you interested on them because they have a good balance of win and fail.



well people saying they r bored of naruto's jutsus must realise that they r prolly basing this on filler episodes, naruto hasnt had that many matches and naruto uses different statergies. As for him failing to bring sasuke back, maybe his attack on konoha is about to change all that. besides if naruto brought sasuke back at VotE or the reunion that would make sasuke the most pointless character ever and also make it a pretty short manga. Its because of naruto's failings that sasuke has been able to benifit from so much development as a character and why u like him


----------



## swim-nin (May 28, 2008)

Whatever happened to logic? 

How does attacking the thing your brother loved so much make any sense at all. That EMS looks kind cool though, and did I see Kisame


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> The EMS that we saw was an overlay of Madara's and his brother's MS. Itachi's MS is not in that design. But no definate rules for design have been set.



It wasn't an exact overlay, Madara's EMS didn't have the same center as his brothers which means that the EMS's design based on the original user. Plus Itachi's design is in there, his three tomoe joine in the centre to create a 3 star type shape, where as Sasukes appears to be 6 tomoe joined at the centre.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

Sephiran said:


> I don't get one thing. If Sasuke has EMS, how the HELL is Naruto going to catch up? If Naruto is Bottom Tier, Sasuke is Top Tier now.. Naruto will need some crazy shit to become as strong as him. *I just hope he doesn't depend on the Kyuubi, and uses his own skill*.
> 
> Sasuke is probably stronger than Jiraiya, Itachi and Orochimaru at prime now.
> 
> Kishimoto you asshole!



You're forgetting about 'the key'. If Naruto can unloack the 'good' Kyuubi and learn to control the Kyuubi and use it to his advantage without totally loosing himself and going on a rampage, there could be a chance for him.

On the other hand, who the hell is going to train him to do something like that and Sasuke/Madara can control the Kyuubi so hmmmms.

But knowing Kishi, he'll pull something out of the bag and make it all work out in the end


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

*It's not EMS*

Madara's EMS was an overlay of his own ms+ his bro ms

You can read them all here!

= overlay of

You can read them all here!

The MS sasuke has doesn't have the pattern of Itachi.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

sasuke's eyes, perhaps its not ms or ems, perhaps its a new mangekyou...if you see the name, mangekyou, kaleidoscope:







there is something more to his mangekyou, its exacly one kaleidoscope


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2008)

I can't wait to see Kisame's reaction to Tobi


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

swim-nin said:


> Whatever happened to logic?
> 
> How does attacking the thing your brother loved so much make any sense at all. That EMS looks kind cool though, and did I see Kisame



How does re-uniting with Team 7 & Konoha make any more sense? No, it doesn't. at. all.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> from sasuke's point of view, reviving the clan and revenge, attacking konoha is logical. ur just bitter because now u no that sasuke's plot shield is down and will prolly fail this mission



lol...  you don't understand anything. 

What "plot shield"?. 

I liked Sasuke character since the first chapter.  I liked him when he lost against Haku, Lee, Oro, Gaara and Sound 4... so don't talk shit kid. 

I dislike bad plot and making the guy going out of character. 

With VOTE final words and Sasuke's attitude after he left Oro in part 2 this doesn't make sense at all. Sasuke is the guy who spare 1000 fodders but will crush Konoha for a prick like Itachi? lol 

Itachi isn't a hero. Sasuke shouldn't give a shit about him. He is the guy who killed his family. Now the guy who manipulates him  openly admits he helped  Itachi and Sasuke believes him? And you find that logical?

Sorry go back to your cave. You don't belong human race.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

oh well sasuke can just amaterasu the village and burn it to ash.
we will find it soon enough.
either way its narutos time to start getting his power-up.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> *It's not EMS*


 How can you be sure?  

I SERIOUSLY hope it's not, but I like to be prepared for the worst just in case it is


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> *It's not EMS*


*Welcome Kishimoto*


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> *It's not EMS*



What this guy says, I second.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2008)

Okay, what is this bullshit?

How the fuck does LOLOLOLOL YOUR BROTHER SACRIFICED HIMSELF FOR THE GOOD OF KONOHA, HE DID IT SO YOUD BE HERO OF KONOHA AND UCHIHA NAME IS RESTORED LOLOLOLOL, NOW I'M GOING TO CRUSH KONOHA MAKING ALL HE DID WORTH NOTHING LOLOLOLOL

Fuck this shitty manga. Fuck you kishimoto.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Waking.Dream said:


> You're forgetting about 'the key'. If Naruto can unloack the 'good' Kyuubi and learn to control the Kyuubi and use it to his advantage without totally loosing himself and going on a rampage, there could be a chance for him.
> 
> On the other hand, who the hell is going to train him to do something like that and Sasuke/Madara can control the Kyuubi so hmmmms.
> 
> But knowing Kishi, he'll pull something out of the bag and make it all work out in the end


Now, Now, U are forgetting something. Uchiha's can only control summons by looking in its eyes and deploy genjutsu on them. Now, Sasuke also looked in Naruto's eyes to surpress Kyuubi. Naruto has to learn Anti-Genjutsu techniques. If he managed to pull that off. There is no way they could control Kyuubi in his body.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

The Major said:


> How can you be sure?
> 
> I SERIOUSLY hope it's not, but I like to be prepared for the worst just in case it is



You and your Kakashi arc.. lol. Down the drain.


----------



## emanresu (May 28, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> What this guy says, I second.



Its PMS


----------



## koike88 (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone agree that this manga is going down with every chapter?
There are some changes in the plot but they are for the worst. I mean, Naruto is one of the weakest and least likeable characters right now.
He's got KB and rasengan upgrades and still has that big idiotic mouth of his.

It's a shame, I want him to be a cool underdog but well he's just a puppy.
Kishi ruins this manga, but hey, it's his manga.
LUCKILY OP kicks ass, and Bleach does too according to the latest spoilers


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> You are right. Maybe I was too naive and I have some expections of "Hebi" (now it seems it will be "hawk"  another "cool" move of Kishi  )
> 
> Suigetsu and Karin are funny at last.  They were a good complement for a serious Sasuke.
> 
> ...



:rofl  Loooooll 

Sasuke's arrogance yet again prevails  But Hebi/Hawk/ffs is fodder in my eyes so meh... even though Suigetsu is awesome


----------



## Gojita (May 28, 2008)

theory on Sasukes eyes...

Maybe its just(and HOPEFULLY IT IS) just the two Mangekyos adjusting to one another... like when Sasuke first got a glimp of his brothers Mangekyo, it was still not in the same shape as it was we now see it in Sasukes eyes.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

koike88 said:


> There are some changes in the plot but they are for the worst. I mean, Naruto is one of the weakest and least likeable characters right now.
> He's got KB and rasengan upgrades and still has that big idiotic mouth of his.



Now? Wasn't he always like that?


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Evil said:


> It wasn't an exact overlay, Madara's EMS didn't have the same center as his brothers which means that the EMS's design based on the original user. Plus Itachi's design is in there, his three tomoe joine in the centre to create a 3 star type shape, where as Sasukes appears to be 6 tomoe joined at the centre.



It doesn't really matter, b/c Kishi will do what he wants. However, the tomoe in Madara's EMS where his own and his brother's. Itachi's MS design is not in Sasuke's eyes right now.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

Walking.Dream said:
			
		

> You're forgetting about 'the key'. If Naruto can unloack the 'good' Kyuubi and learn to control the Kyuubi and use it to his advantage without totally loosing himself and going on a rampage, there could be a chance for him.
> 
> On the other hand, who the hell is going to train him to do something like that and Sasuke/Madara can control the Kyuubi so hmmmms.
> 
> But knowing Kishi, he'll pull something out of the bag and make it all work out in the end



i doubt naruto would use the key to use the kyuubi powers better because uchihas can still use that to their advantage. I think he will use it to prevent uchiha's taking control of the kyuubi and using his own chakra at 100% effiencey and control, in order to use crazy powerful jutsus jiraiya tried to teach him, maybe...


----------



## Seph (May 28, 2008)

Waking.Dream said:


> You're forgetting about 'the key'. If Naruto can unloack the 'good' Kyuubi and learn to control the Kyuubi and use it to his advantage without totally loosing himself and going on a rampage, there could be a chance for him.
> 
> On the other hand, who the hell is going to train him to do something like that and Sasuke/Madara can control the Kyuubi so hmmmms.
> 
> But knowing Kishi, he'll pull something out of the bag and make it all work out in the end



*I just hope he doesn't depend on the Kyuubi, and uses his own skill.*

Isn't key training concerning the Kyuubi? What you said makes him depend on the Kyuubi. Although, it's not Naruto's fault that he's a mediocre piece of shit. I might have been wrong, he's so useless that he has to depend on things given to him and can't use his own skill (just like Sasuke). I've little to no hope for this manga.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

koike88 said:


> Does anyone agree that this manga is going down with every chapter?
> There are some changes in the plot but they are for the worst. I mean, Naruto is one of the weakest and least likeable characters right now.
> He's got KB and rasengan upgrades and still has that big idiotic mouth of his.
> 
> ...


This manga is the only one which keeps original. OP and Bleach suck ass for decades


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

*It's not EMS because...*

Madara's EMS was an overlay of his own ms+ his bro ms

You can read them all here!

= overlay of

You can read them all here!

The MS sasuke has doesn't have the pattern of Itachi.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay, what is this bullshit?
> 
> How the fuck does LOLOLOLOL YOUR BROTHER SACRIFICED HIMSELF FOR THE GOOD OF KONOHA, HE DID IT SO YOUD BE HERO OF KONOHA AND UCHIHA NAME IS RESTORED LOLOLOLOL, NOW I'M GOING TO CRUSH KONOHA MAKING ALL HE DID WORTH NOTHING LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Fuck this shitty manga. Fuck you kishimoto.



I don't understand how this is the same guy who did part 1. 

I mean... Part 1 Naruto was one of the greatest shounen ever. Zabuza and Haku, Gaara's story.... all was pure win. Even the dialogues were great and the pacing was good. 

Now all chapters have like 10 panels and half of them are "!!!"

I starting to suspect that Togashi was the one who wrote part 1.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> You are right. Maybe I was too naive and I have some expections of "Hebi" (now it seems it will be "hawk"  another "cool" move of Kishi  )


And if they suddenly turn good, they will suddenly get renamed team "Will of Fire" or something of the sorts. I wonder what team Hebi would think of all this?

Sasuke: We Hebi. We kill Itachi. Itachi with Akatsuki.
Hebi: Yes sir.
Sasuke: We Hawk. We allies with Akatsuki. We kill Konoha.
Hebi: Yes sir.
Sasuke: We Help. We allies with Konoha. We kill Akatsuki.
Help: 



> Suigetsu and Karin are funny at last.  They were a good complement for a serious Sasuke.


They were so funny! They made Sasuke seem human even! 



> If I was Suigetsu I'd tell Sasuke fuck off... why i should risk my life going against the most powerful village in the world?.
> 
> What excuse Kishimoto will make? Suigetsu will want White Fang's knife or something?


Suigetsu: Yoh Konoha folks! Got any big swords around here? 
Sai: *glances at Naruto* Sorry no. All the swords here are tiny. 
Suigetsu: Damn.



> I don't understand if Kishimoto wants the fans hate Sasuke or this is what japanese fans consider "cool". Because it's a very bad market move in my opinion (unless he wants Naruto recovers popularity points).


I guess it's considered cool in its own way? Villain-hood is not exactly unpopular. It's fine as long as you're good looking and have someone of the same gender to be paired up with, or something. 

(as for Naruto recovering popularity points, it's going to take a looooot of work...)


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> With VOTE final words and Sasuke's attitude after he left Oro in part 2 this doesn't make sense at all. Sasuke is the guy who spare 1000 fodders but will crush Konoha for a prick like Itachi?



And people were saying that Sasuke's not out-of-character at all...

But I wouldn't call Itachi a prick :S


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 28, 2008)

wow kishi really hates sasuke huh?

1. give him cheap wings
2. takes the wings and gives him stupid 'star' eyes...the ms eye has been KEWL in every single uchiha...until now.
3. sasuke is now mental...'must crush konoha'...he seriously must have lost his mind (which is believable) because sasuke has always been smarter than this.


----------



## Garlanger (May 28, 2008)

OK..at first I was like everybody and like what the hell Kishi, why would Sasuke turn against the village Itachi sacrificed his life to protect...

...but then I had a thought (it may be a stretch, but it is a comforting delusion)...

What if Sasuke is pulling an Itachi?  After all, he just realized his quest for revenge was baseless and that his betrayal of Naruto was unecessary.  Perhaps he wishes to redeem Naruto because *the only thing more awesome than being the last Uchiha is being the guy to defeat the last Uchiha*.  Sasuke might serve a role in Naruto's life just as Itachi served for him.  

Just a thought


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

Just because some hypocrites say donesn't mean it's true. Kishi is the manga-ka, and he knows BETTER THAN ALL OF US what he's doing. So leave him doing his work, although he does not give a shit to what people say. Also, I'm tired of this complaining attitude some people use. First where uchiha haters, and now are uchihatards. I'm seriously tired.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> *It's not EMS because...*
> 
> Madara's EMS was an overlay of his own ms+ his bro ms
> 
> ...





Denial, denial, denial.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> You and your Kakashi arc.. lol. Down the drain.


 Don't be so cruel a girl can dream


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

why exactly is Suigetsu still following Sasuke? 
did Madara promise him Kisame's sword or something lol


and where teh fack is Kisame


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2008)

Wait, so who is it in the bottom panel?  Or is that Madara's covered up eye?


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

it is EMS.it is 6 patterned shape.its just a combination of both his and itachis MS.


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> It doesn't really matter, b/c Kishi will do what he wants. However, the tomoe in Madara's EMS where his own and his brother's. Itachi's MS design is not in Sasuke's eyes right now.



Was there a rule stating that itachi's design must be shown or overlay sasuke's MS?

like kal, evil, and hexa stated, there is a definite 3 prongs to The MS and apparently 6 prongs to the EMS.

furthermore it is a fact that he has ITachi's MS + His own. 

why do people always deny the obvious when it comes to uchihas?


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's ems looks like snowflakes 





Hexa said:


> Wait, so who is it in the bottom panel?  Or is that covered up eye?



it's a hawk


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Suigetsu: Yoh Konoha folks! Got any big swords around here?
> Sai: *glances at Naruto* Sorry no. All the swords here are tiny.
> Suigetsu: Damn.



Lol, god that was good.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

sasuke's eyes is one kaleidoscope, i always thought about the possibility of kishi use this image, since mangekyou meas kaleidoscope


for sasuke to be the only one that awakened one "kaleidoscope sharingan" or "eternal kaleidoscope sharingan", with exacly the form of one kaleidoscope, perhaps there is something

perhaps that was madara's plans, or even itachi's all along, the put sasuke throught alot of things, so he would awake a new power, perhaps the original mangekyou sharingan, or what madara called "the true power of the sharingan"


let's wait to see


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> why exactly is Suigetsu still following Sasuke?
> did Madara promise him Kisame's sword or something lol
> 
> 
> and where teh fack is Kisame


He has no choice, after seeing Sasuke's ems



Hexa said:


> Wait, so who is it in the bottom panel?  Or is that Madara's covered up eye?



At first I thought it was Kisame, but now I think its a Hawk.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Denial, denial, denial.


 He does have a point.  Besides his reasoning is only based on everything we've learned about the MS/EMS from the Manga up until now, so if Kishi deviates from his original history lessons then so be it, for now, he makes a fairly good argument.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> wow kishi really hates sasuke huh?
> 
> 1. give him cheap wings
> 2. takes the wings and gives him stupid 'star' eyes...the ms eye has been KEWL in every single uchiha...until now.
> 3. sasuke is now mental...'must crush konoha'...he seriously must have lost his mind (which is believable) because sasuke has always been smarter than this.



First, it was "Kishi is riding the Uchiha cock", and now its "Kishi really hates Sasuke." NF is a trip.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

i never posted this much since march 2007


----------



## limatt (May 28, 2008)

saskue is going to kill everyone in kanoha end of manga


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Wait, so who is it in the bottom panel?  Or is that Madara's covered up eye?



to me its seems kisame.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 28, 2008)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. terrible, just terrible.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

vanguard said:
			
		

> liked Sasuke character since the first chapter. I liked him when he lost against Haku, Lee, Oro, Gaara and Sound 4... so don't talk shit kid.
> 
> I dislike bad plot and making the guy going out of character.
> 
> With VOTE final words and Sasuke's attitude after he left Oro in part 2 this doesn't make sense at all. Sasuke is the guy who spare 1000 fodders but will crush Konoha for a prick like Itachi? lol


 sasuke also would kill his best friend, former teammate who had a crush on him and two other strangers



> Itachi isn't a hero. Sasuke shouldn't give a shit about him. He is the guy who killed his family. Now the guy who manipulates him openly admits he helped Itachi and Sasuke believes him? And you find that logical?



no one said itachi was a hero. If sasuke gave a shit about him he wouldnt want to attack konoha. Sasuke is in a fragile state of mind seeing as the goal he had for most of his life was an illusion, sasuke will prolly believe most things in such a state.



> Sorry go back to your cave. You don't belong human race


haha funny, not. You cant speak English and you're telling me to go back to my cave, what a joke.


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Wait, so who is it in the bottom panel?  Or is that Madara's covered up eye?


 Don't ask me why, but for some reason I keep thinking of that Turtle Bijuu, was it the three-tails? When I look at that pic...


----------



## NightShadow (May 28, 2008)

Ahhh i love that picture of sasuke standing on the rock with the waves crashing against the rocks that featured at the end of last chapter...just makes me think:

The crashing waves of water that will extinguish the will of fire

BUt anyhowww....I reckon Sasuke is just super pissed that his brother died, and prob thinks that the village controlled and used itachi to kill his entire clan. and he's always been talking about ressurecting the uchiha clan (or at least sakura has) and to avenge the killers of his clan. and he prob denies he killed Itachi, and lays the underlying blame ont othe village itself. As it was the village in the first place that denied uchiha's their place in the village. it was their fault that they caused the entire clan to die, and to drive itachi insane

But it leaves itself wide open for some naruto logic to burst in and for naruto to say that HEY..this is not what itachi wanted...making sasuke realise...blahblahinsertsoppybullshitthatstotallygayhereblahbalh


----------



## Hellion (May 28, 2008)

So the pic goes, Madara/Suigetsu/Karin/Juugo/and the Hawk they are riding ?

Thats what I think anyway


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> First, it was "Kishi is riding the Uchiha cock", and its "Kishi really hates Sasuke." NF is a trip.


 Better than Acid


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Heiji-sama said:


> Sasuke's ems looks like snowflakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its one kaleidoscope, mangekyou means kaleidoscope!




and about itachi's ms does not appear in sasuke's eyes


we can say, why? because the eye of the user covers the other ms!

the form of sasuke's ms or ems, would cover itachi's ms completely, pay attention to the img


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

Topher said:


> Was there a rule stating that itachi's design must be shown or overlay sasuke's MS?
> 
> like kal, evil, and hexa stated, there is a definite 3 prongs to The MS and apparently 6 prongs to the EMS.
> 
> ...



was there a rule stating that MS had to have 3 prongs?  you're assuming just as much.


----------



## emanresu (May 28, 2008)

Cant wait for naruto learning new technique better than Mokuton+EMS combined. Yipppeeeeee


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (May 28, 2008)

Maybe the difference is that Itachi freely gave Sasuke his eyes?  And they merged better than Madara and his brother's eyes?  Because Sasuke's eyes look nothing like regular MS...


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

Bleh...

I don't like the new Sharingan.

And apparently Sasuke doesn't realise that by "crushing" Konoha, he is destroying exactly what his brother sacrificed his life and the clan to protect.

I knew the PIS hammer was going to be involved 


AND WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO KISAME!??!?!?!??!


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> its one kaleidoscope, mangekyou means kaleidoscope!



I know it was joke why do u ask me that?


----------



## Ricardox (May 28, 2008)

So much to read and quote, i don't know why everyone is so surprised and why many are complaining lol, really what else were you expecting, someone who walked the dark path or the path of the shadows to fly as an eagle and forget the crow oops hawk he is, Sasuke fans surely will be happy or at least should because Sasuke only chose what was expected from him, am i wrong?

Quote by Joshu:
"There is only one thing absolutely clear in light of these new revelations, the level at which MS/EMS adversely impairs your brain."

You might be right !


----------



## Major (May 28, 2008)

Topher said:


> Was there a rule stating that itachi's design must be shown or overlay sasuke's MS?
> 
> like kal, evil, and hexa stated, there is a definite 3 prongs to The MS and apparently 6 prongs to the EMS.
> 
> ...


 I just have a hard time believing that after one fight, woop, Sasuke has EMS. 

Ok, then again from what it looks like enough time has lapsed, so Madara could've already taken Itachi's eyes and given it to Sasuke ... I know it's possible, but I can't accept it was so easy


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> Ahhh i love that picture of sasuke standing on the rock with the waves crashing against the rocks that featured at the end of last chapter...just makes me think:
> 
> The crashing waves of water that will extinguish the will of fire


So Suiton Sob no Jutsu is the ultimate counter to the Will of Fire? 

Then shouldn't the Will of Fire have long been extinguished in Naruto?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Bleh...
> 
> I don't like the new Sharingan.
> 
> ...



Oh God, not you too.

Since Konoha is apprently the cause of his, his brother's and his clan's suffering, why would Sauske wanna protect Konoha?


----------



## Nuzzie (May 28, 2008)

I'm just annoyed that Team ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) beat Kisame.


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> was there a rule stating that MS had to have 3 prongs?  you're assuming just as much.



Itachi's MS + Sasuke's MS =/= regular MS

it might be something new, but its retarded to think that Sasuke's new eye is regular MS.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 28, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay, what is this bullshit?
> 
> How the fuck does LOLOLOLOL YOUR BROTHER SACRIFICED HIMSELF FOR THE GOOD OF KONOHA, HE DID IT SO YOUD BE HERO OF KONOHA AND UCHIHA NAME IS RESTORED LOLOLOLOL, NOW I'M GOING TO CRUSH KONOHA MAKING ALL HE DID WORTH NOTHING LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Fuck this shitty manga. Fuck you kishimoto.



Sasuke isn't supposed to be right 

Anyway, that's clearly Kisame in the bottom panel. I imagine he's joined forces with Sasuke/Hawk/Madara.


----------



## Joshu (May 28, 2008)

The plot is going to unfold like this



Naruto: Gee, I'm really sorry your mom blew up, Ricky; err.. Sasuke.
Sasuke: I want my TWO DOLLARS!
_Sasuke falls off a cliff_
Kisame: Now that's a real shame when folks be throwin' away a perfectly good white boy, err.. Uchiha, like that


Seriously I don't quite understand where the plot's going atm nor do I think I want to.
I predict Sasuke threads galore.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> sasuke also would kill his best friend, former teammate who had a crush on him and two other strangers



That's why we had a whole reedeming scene at the end of VOTE... or you forget that genius?. 





jays anatomy said:


> no one said itachi was a hero. If sasuke gave a shit about him he wouldnt want to attack konoha. Sasuke is in a fragile state of mind seeing as the goal he had for most of his life was an illusion, sasuke will prolly believe most things in such a state.



I didn't say Sasuke gives a shit about Itachi. I'd say he SHOULD give a shit because he is still  the murderer of his clan. Learn to read. 

Itachi kills the clan for Konoha and now Sasuke WILL destroy Konoha? How that makes sense?




jays anatomy said:


> haha funny, not. You cant speak English and you're telling me to go back to my cave, what a joke.



Spanish is my first language. What's your excuse caveman?.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 28, 2008)

Now this manga has become all about power-ups, huh?


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

Whatever, Sasuke is still going to die.


----------



## Garlanger (May 28, 2008)

Garlanger said:


> OK..at first I was like everybody and like what the hell Kishi, why would Sasuke turn against the village Itachi sacrificed his life to protect...
> 
> ...but then I had a thought (it may be a stretch, but it is a comforting delusion)...
> 
> ...



I'm really curious if people think this is plausible


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

see, madara's ms is above his brother's ms:




sasuke's ms/ems



would cover itachi's completely

i think that kishi has one reason to make sasuke's eyes like one kaleidoscope, we will understand later


----------



## Seph (May 28, 2008)

> And apparently Sasuke doesn't realise that by "crushing" Konoha, he is destroying exactly what his brother sacrificed his life and the clan to protect.



Not much of a genius now eh?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

I wonder if Kisame really got killed off-panel or not. I think thats him the pic but if I turn sideways it looks like a stupid hawk.


----------



## Robin (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I dont understand .
> Whats so incredibly bad about Sasuke's decision that pisses people off so much?



1) Sasuke's a n00b, how can he even think about touching Konoha? He thinks of himself higher than he really is
2) that's not what his brother wanted
3) that's just plain bad to kill innocent people
4) he didn't have to kill (okay, take over) Orochimaru, it really doesn't make any difference here. It's as if Oro really took over him now.



The Pink Ninja said:


> Oh God, not you too.
> 
> Since Konoha is apprently the cause of his, his brother's and his clan's suffering, why would Sauske wanna protect Konoha?



you mean WW4 is not a bad idea???


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Oh God, not you too.
> 
> Since Konoha is apprently the cause of his, his brother's and his clan's suffering, why would Sauske wanna protect Konoha?



He knows there are only three people aware of this. He knows just how much his brother (who he likes now  ) gave up to maintain the peace. He isn't going to respect that but do exactly what his brother wouldn't want him to do.

Yea, Danzou is a bad guy that is eventually going to move against Tsunade and Naruto ultimately allying Sasuke with them, but Sasuke's never been shown to have a hard time putting two and two together....even when he's being heavily manipulated.


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2008)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Maybe the difference is that Itachi freely gave Sasuke his eyes?  And they merged better than Madara and his brother's eyes?  Because Sasuke's eyes look nothing like regular MS...


I don't think so, really.  I imagine the rules for the design pattern of the EMS are just complicated, e.g. Kishimoto specially chose a cool design he liked for Sasuke without caring to overlay Itachi's fairly bulky MS design.


----------



## ZionHalcyon (May 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Yeah that's great story telling...Naruto is going to train with a KEY while being supervised by a bunch of TOADS. Does no one else see how ridiculously retarded that sounds?



No more retarded than the ultimate eye technique looks like a flower, or Sasuke's Part 1 Ultimate Technique being growing Duck feet out of his back and wearing lipstick.

It's a manga - lighten up, loser.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Now this manga has become all about power-ups, huh?


kinda like... shonen :amazed


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

The regular 3-tomoe sharingan has the best shape IMO. Itachi's and Kakashi's MS were not too different, thus OK, but this...
These magical ninjas can supposedly use flashy attacks with their whole body so why this obsession with eyes?!


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

do you love me guys :lol ?


----------



## Shadowace (May 28, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> I'm just annoyed that Team ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) beat Kisame.



They prob didn't, When Team ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and kisame were fighting and then all hell broke lose with Uchiha cocks flying around they prob both ran away in fear of being crushed by its greatness.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 28, 2008)

Now this manga has become all about power-ups, huh?

Tsunade: Kakashi, hurry up and insert the key into Naruto! We need him at full power to match Sasuke's eyeballs!


----------



## Phenom (May 28, 2008)

This is the worst news for Konoha. 

Sasuke and Team hawk (man i hope that sounds cooler in japanese) AND AKATSUKI (which includes the rain village)...... 

Konoha is more or less done, all that matters now is who is going to fight Tsunade (most likely Madara or Pain) and is Sasuke going to fight Kakashi ....


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Phenom said:


> This is the worst news for Konoha.
> 
> Sasuke and Team hawk (man i hope that sounds cooler in japanese) AND AKATSUKI (which includes the rain village)......
> 
> Konoha is more or less done, all that matters now is who is going to fight Tsunade (most likely Madara or Pain) and is Sasuke going to fight Kakashi ....


Taka - team Taka.
taka = hawk.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Heiji-sama said:


> I know it was joke why do u ask me that?


lulz, i am just thinking alot here xD


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Itachi kills the clan for Konoha and now Sasuke WILL destroy Konoha? How that makes sense?



Cause Konoha (the elders) is the responsible of why Itachi's fate was sealed? Or are you just too sttuborn to understand something too simple?


----------



## ouroborus (May 28, 2008)

What sort of power up will ever put Naruto back on equal ground with Sasuke?  People say Key training, but thats basically greater Kyuubi power and EMS can control Kyuubi.  So what the fudge?  No matter how much Kyuubi power Naruto gets, it will always be supressed by Sasuke's EMS, but Sasuke still has MS techniques without the blindness.

Naruto would practically have to become a master of wind jutsu and more (his wind attack being faster than Kakashi's Sharingan could follow, so perhaps there is hope there), but that still doesn't compare to MS jutsu.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Now this manga has become all about power-ups, huh?
> 
> Tsunade: Kakashi, hurry up and insert the key into Naruto! We need him at full power to match Sasuke's eyeballs!



Welcome to part 2


----------



## tictactoc (May 28, 2008)

Hey guys flash news:
CHARACTERS ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO ALWAYS TAKE THE BEST DECISIONS


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

I dont know why Suigetsu would care about this, but...

Ah well, everything for lulz and some meat cleaving, i guess


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Now this manga has become all about power-ups, huh?
> 
> Tsunade: Kakashi, hurry up and insert the key into Naruto! We need him at full power to match Sasuke's eyeballs!



"now" ????? this is shounen

Itachi also gained his power up the same way.


----------



## Alekzu (May 28, 2008)

I knew it. Sasuke will be the final villain. Man did things get complicated.... Although I can understand that Sasuke wants some kind of revenge against Konoha now (he's been wanting revenge since he was a child, so someone has to take the fall for it), but his beloved brother died trying to protect that village, as well as Sasuke. Doesn't he realize that this is exactly what Itachi didn't want? Sasuke is about to destroy everything Itachi worked for. Although I know that Naruto somehow is going to make him change, it's going to piss me off for a while now.


----------



## Phenom (May 28, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Now this manga has become all about power-ups, huh?
> 
> Tsunade: Kakashi, hurry up and insert the key into Naruto! We need him at full power to match Sasuke's eyeballs!


 
More or less, Even with Powerups Kishi never fails to amaze with the ninja element when he writes fights....

EXCLUDING THE NARUTO FRS FIGHT.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

vagnaurd said:
			
		

> That's why we have a whole reedeming part at the end of VOTE... or you forget that genius?.


 but this was after VotE. it doesnt take a genius to figure that out.



> I didn't say Sasuke gives a shit about Itachi. I'd say he SHOULD give a shit because he is still the murderer of his clan.
> 
> Itachi kills the clan for Konoha and now Sasuke WILL destroy Konoha? How that makes sense?



maybe he is destroying konoha because he loves the clan, hence still wearing the uchiha symbol on his back, and still wants to avenge it. He feels konoha is responsible for all the suffering he has gone through and prolly wants to ressurect the clan as well. you are the (ex)  sasuke fan you figure it out! Again, not exactly rocket science..



> Spanish is my first language. What's your excuse caveman?.


man if ur gonna throw around childish insults that dont even make sense then i wont bother talking to you. I mean its just pathetic.


----------



## Seph (May 28, 2008)

I wish Sasuke would die just like how Light Yagami died in chapter 107 of Death Note. That would be beautiful and make this my favorite manga. (I'LL DIE IN A FEW SECONDS. I DON'T WANT TO DIE. I DON'T WANT TO DIE! UWAAAAAAAAAAH, I DON'T WANT TO DIE! I DON'T WANT TO DIE!)


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Im worried about Kisame, but as long as Suigetsu doesnt have the Samehada then we can assume he's okay.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Now this manga has become all about power-ups, huh?
> 
> Tsunade: Kakashi, hurry up and *insert the key into Naruto*! We need him at full power to match Sasuke's eyeballs!


1 million years of pain!


----------



## mayumi (May 28, 2008)

lol, so the manga goes down the drain when it comes to sasuke fans not getting what they want. don't worry people sasuke is kishimoto's favourite character or so lots have claimed. i am sure he is going to crush konoha and kill naruto and get another power up.

jokes aside, what will naruto do? lets move on to the next chapter. i want to see the others.


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2008)

Perhaps team Hebi will stop being Team Useless


----------



## Joshu (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Taka - team Taka.
> taka = hawk.



New uniform.




_You're looking cool Sasuke-Kun!!_



Heh, Team Hawk. Tony is going to sue.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> You are right. Maybe I was too naive and I have some expections of "Hebi" (now it seems it will be "hawk"  another "cool" move of Kishi  )
> 
> Suigetsu and Karin are funny at last.  They were a good complement for a serious Sasuke.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was thinking..I think they want Naruto to become popular again.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Welcome to part 2



5 Gates?

CSL2 on 5 characters?

KN1?

Welcome to shounen manga.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

tobi planned to make sasugay and team taka to be akatsuki to recover the dead ones


----------



## Dellyshess (May 28, 2008)

*reads spoilers*

I wanted to make a long whiny post about how this chapter is fail, Kishi is fail and Sasuke is fail for doing exactly what Madara wanted. 

But after much consideration..
Fuck this.


Sasuke, you have my blessing. 
Go and annihilate those Konoha bitches X3


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

To be fair, Sasuke was bound to have a power-up sooner or later. Structurally, this manga is all about attack sets. Once one set of attacks has been used, Kishimoto must use a different one or use power-ups.

In this arc, Kishimoto has used up just about all of Sasuke's "normal" attacks:
- Raikiri + Sharingan derivative abilities + Curse seal sets against Deidara
- Finishing off the above sets against Itachi, including a final Katon/Raiton combination and Orochimaru coming out of his curse seal

Save for perhaps a whole set of Katon attacks (and even then, Kishimoto has already made extensive use of katons in part I), Sasuke had thus used up most of the attacks specific to him straight out of part II, and thus had to gain a new set of attacks, just like Naruto has to gain a new set of attacks as well (he will probably gain a set of Fuuton attacks + new Kyuubi-based power-ups). I even expected Sasuke to gain a more powerful Sharingan variant.

Though I didn't expect him to gain MS in one fight against Itachi. I thought he'd activate a more powerful Sharingan from protecting Naruto at the end of the manga or something, though this is still possible. 



> Tsunade: Kakashi, hurry up and insert the key into Naruto! We need him at full power to match Sasuke's eyeballs!


----------



## Lindgren (May 28, 2008)

Can't believe that Sasuke got another, free, powerup, this is insane!


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Topher said:


> Was there a rule stating that itachi's design must be shown or overlay sasuke's MS?
> 
> like kal, evil, and hexa stated, there is a definite 3 prongs to The MS and apparently 6 prongs to the EMS.
> 
> ...



There are no rules set out for the design of EMS (not about the overlay of the two MS designs or about the six prongs), but the only EMS that we have seen is was an overlay of the two MS design used to create it. Sasuke could have EMS, but that design doesn't prove it.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

ouroborus said:


> *What sort of power up will ever put Naruto back on equal ground with Sasuke?  People say Key training, but thats basically greater Kyuubi power and EMS can control Kyuubi.  So what the fudge?  No matter how much Kyuubi power Naruto gets, it will always be supressed by Sasuke's EMS, but Sasuke still has MS techniques without the blindness.*
> Naruto would practically have to become a master of wind jutsu and more (his wind attack being faster than Kakashi's Sharingan could follow, so perhaps there is hope there), but that still doesn't compare to MS jutsu.



But remember, we still don't know the real reason why Minato sealed the Kyuubi inside Naruto, his own son. Even J-man was questioning that... there's still a lot to be answered and a lot of mystery around that. So I don't think you can really place Kyuubi to the side like that.

We don't know exactly what effects the key will have on Naruto and the Kyuubi. They might not be able to control the Kyuubi... even with EMS. 

I'm pointing this out as a possibility, I could be wrong.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

i guess kishi is rippin DBZ GT now !!


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> Cause Konoha (the elders) is the responsible of why Itachi's fate was sealed? Or are you just too sttuborn to understand something too simple?



And you don't understand that if Sasuke cares enough to Itachi killing his own clan for Konoha's sake he wouldn't try to kill Konoha?.

The logical step should be "I kill that fucking Danzou because he ordered that fucking bastard of my brother killing my lovely clan"

not

"I will destroy the village that treated the murderer of my family like shit because he voluntarily helped them"

If Sasuke destroys Konoha he is basically saying: "Itachi was right". If he says Itachi was right then Konoha is right too because Itachi was acting in behalf of Konoha. So he is destroying Konoha because it makes sense they killed his family according to Itachi?


----------



## smurfette (May 28, 2008)

Garlanger said:


> OK..at first I was like everybody and like what the hell Kishi, why would Sasuke turn against the village Itachi sacrificed his life to protect...
> 
> ...but then I had a thought (it may be a stretch, but it is a comforting delusion)...
> 
> ...



ahhh...a nice thought indeed. I hope this might be the case.

I really hope that Sasuke is just acting here. He's just letting Madara getting his way when actually he really wants to protect Konoha.  I'm hoping that he is doing this so that he can find out what Madara is planning and then when the time comes he will do the right thing. 

I really don't want to see Sasuke and Naruto fight. I much rather see them join forces and fight together instead of fighting eachother. They need to bond!!!


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

I'll cry and then destroy stuff if Suigetsu has Samehada.


----------



## silverzephyr (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I didn't say Sasuke gives a shit about Itachi. I'd say he SHOULD give a shit because he is still  the murderer of his clan. Learn to read.
> 
> Itachi kills the clan for Konoha and now Sasuke WILL destroy Konoha? How that makes sense?



I sorta understand how you're pissed at how things are going in the manga...but if you think about it, Sasuke's drive / motivation has always been Itachi, Itachi, and nothing but Itachi...his life practically revolves around his elder brother, even with him gone now. He looked up to him, admired him, idolized him as a kid. Then he almost went berserk when he found out that the same brother that he loved so dearly told him that he butchered his entire family on a whim. Then his whole life was centred around killing Itachi. With Itachi finally gone, he then realizes that he's lost someone very important to him...and then he discovers that his entire life was a lie, because of Konoha's orders. Sure it doesn't seem logical that Sasuke is trying to destroy something Itachi died trying to protect with every ounce he had, but if you think about it from Sasuke's view, Konoha was the one that basically robbed him of everything. A single order from them sent his family's, and his life down into hell. To him it doesn't matter that the Uchiha were "at fault" for planning a coup d'etat first.....it all boils down to the fact that Konoha was the one that issued the orders.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Can't believe that Sasuke got another, free, powerup, this is insane!


Tears that can even cure cancer are not cheap!


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

wow today morning was only 671 post now like 1,800 something


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

free powerup? the guy waited all his life for this


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

i think naruto will use the key to stop EMS manipulating the kyuubi and allowing himself to use his own chakra at 100% control and efficiency. This will allow him to perfect the powerful jutsus jiraiya tryed to teach him, perfect his wind jutsus and it will give him a general improvement except in stamina which would prolly stay the same.

naruto wouldnt just use the key to go super KN8 or something. It goes against his principles of using his own power from now on. because a part of the kyuubi's chakra is leaked into his chakra at all times he cant do that but the key could allow him to.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

to all the guest whom lurking you should be ashamed and sign up and join to discuss dont be shy


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> If Sasuke destroys Konoha he is basically saying: "Itachi was right". If he says Itachi was right then Konoha is right too because Itachi was acting in behalf of Konoha. So he is destroying Konoha because it makes sense they killed his family according to Itachi?



You know what's funny?

This direction is only going to put him in opposition of Konoha until the civil war starts up there. Once that happens, he's going to be teamed up with Naruto again 

So this isn't like it was done for another Naru-Sasu fight either. 

Plus, he hasn't bothered to find out what the true goals of Akatsuki are.

Fear the mighty PIShammer!


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Sasuke isn't supposed to be right
> 
> Anyway, that's clearly Kisame in the bottom panel. I imagine he's joined forces with Sasuke/Hawk/Madara.


No shit since Naruto v. Sasuke round 2 is inevitable.

But LOLOLOLOL HE LEFT THE FATE OF THE CLAN IN YOUR HANDS, NOW IMMA SHIT IT ALL AWAY BY BEING A GENERIC VILLAIN LOLOLOLOLOL

Again, truly shitty writing.


----------



## ^^HK^^ (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> why exactly is Suigetsu still following Sasuke?
> did Madara promise him Kisame's sword or something lol
> 
> 
> and where teh fack is Kisame



 You should have asked where the fu*k the real Kishimoto is!


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> Hey guys flash news:
> CHARACTERS ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO ALWAYS TAKE THE BEST DECISIONS



Just leave it, they are too sttuborn. Isteed of understand what you try to say they'll complain as much as they want


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> To be fair, Sasuke was bound to have a power-up sooner or later. Structurally, this manga is all about attack sets. Once one set of attacks has been used, Kishimoto must use a different one or use power-ups.
> 
> In this arc, Kishimoto has used up just about all of Sasuke's "normal" attacks:
> - Raikiri + Sharingan derivative abilities + Curse seal sets against Deidara
> ...



Not to short-change your post with a half-assed one, but why doesn't the main character get the same treatment? He's had the same move-set with the exception of a few Rasengan variants...


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

kisame is alive relax.
from the tiny pic.sugeitsu dosent have kisames sword.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

smurfette said:


> ahhh...a nice thought indeed. I hope this might be the case.
> 
> I really hope that Sasuke is just acting here. He's just letting Madara getting his way when actually he really wants to protect Konoha.  I'm hoping that he is doing this so that he can find out what Madara is planning and then when the time comes he will do the right thing.
> 
> I really don't want to see Sasuke and Naruto fight. I much rather see them join forces and fight together instead of fighting eachother. They need to bond!!!


I'd hate to see that! Sasuke is a traitorous bastard, he should have been killed! Now finally he will be beaten by Naruto, and Sasuke will lick Naruto's feet to ask for his forgiveness!


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2008)

I'm still pissed about the absence of a fight


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> You know what's funny?
> 
> This direction is only going to put him in opposition of Konoha until the civil war starts up there. Once that happens, he's going to be teamed up with Naruto again
> 
> ...



You did say that was going to happen.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> but this was after VotE. it doesnt take a genius to figure that out.



After VOTE = after reedeming part. It's too hard for you?



jays anatomy said:


> maybe he is destroying konoha because he loves the clan, hence still wearing the uchiha symbol on his back, and still wants to avenge it. He feels konoha is responsible for all the suffering he has gone through and prolly wants to ressurect the clan as well. you are the (ex)  sasuke fan you figure it out! Again, not exactly rocket science.



You don't understand. Sasuke isn't crying now because Konoha killed his family. He is crying because Itachi right now "is the victim". But Itachi only acted in behalf of Konoha. So he is saying what Itachi did was right... therefore he has no reason to destroy Konoha. 

If he hated Itachi and Danzou AND MADARA then you would have a point. But obviously this isn't the case with the shock faces and the whole "Itachi is a hero". 



jays anatomy said:


> man if ur gonna throw around childish insults that dont even make sense then i wont bother talking to you. I mean its just pathetic.



You started with your arrogant attitude. So don't play the victim here. 



shintenbukuru said:


> 5 Gates?
> 
> CSL2 on 5 characters?
> 
> ...



Exceptions doesn't make the rule. Part 1 wasn't driven by the power ups plotwise. Now all revolves about Minato's key and EMS.


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> And you don't understand that if Sasuke cares enough to Itachi killing his own clan for Konoha's sake he wouldn't try to kill Konoha?.
> 
> The logical step should be "I kill that fucking Danzou because he ordered that fucking bastard of my brother killing my lovely clan"
> 
> ...




Like i said previously many times, "Crush Konoha" can mean:

- Crush and annihilate the entire village and kill/persecute all the inhabitants, no matter if they are innocent or guilty.

- Crush "Konoha", in the sense of completely wiping away the elders that murdered his family. Danzo & Advisors have considerable influence and act as representatives of Konoha, thus they become "Konoha" in this scenario.

My bet is option 2.


----------



## Crisp (May 28, 2008)

Well I honestly have to say I'm a bit surprised.  I assumed if Sasuke was going to keep the revenge thing going for him he'd just go and deal with Danzou and the council and even Madara. Instead he's off claiming to destroy all of Konoha (I guess he likes to think big). 0_o Then again it is kind a in his nature to not think rationally or outside himself much when he's hurt like this.  Still strange that little head of his is.

With this turn of events I can't help but read the chapter differently.

Sasuke: After so many years in the dark I finally understand Itachi's true character thanks to Madara.  Thank you brother your actions have made me finally see the light.

Itachi (in afterlife): ^_^ (?) (little worried about the Madara part).

Sasuke: Now I will use the power Itachi sacrificed himself in the name of love for my sake and the village to do the right thing....Crush Konoha with all the hatred I can muster and completely believe and listen to Madara, the very man I was suppose to stay away from. Bwahaha...

Itachi (in afterlife): @_@;;

Sasuke: Don't worry I swear to you Itachi I won't let you down or further soil the Uchiha Clan name nor let all your efforts go to waste.  You can count on me to make a better future just like you wanted. 

Itachi (in afterlife): 

Okay maybe not exactly like that. : P

Well at least the rest of Hebi/Hawk are back. That I'm pretty happy about since I really like them (though why they are back I'm not sure since I can't tell what they would get out of attacking Konoha?). They were always pretty good at making Sasuke look like a dork and well less like a angsty walking tree just be being themselves (or at least distract me from it).


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

by the way it seems that sasuke wont get the design that appeared pn the cover from part 1.that had that cool tomeo.or maybe its a gankyl.which will fit the fact its on narutos side.


----------



## Hellion (May 28, 2008)

Well I guess this explains, why Kishi established Naruto as the character that changes the people that he fights, in all of part 1 and some of part 2 at least


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> free powerup? the guy waited all his life for this



Free powerup = he didn't have to work for it 

That's what they mean.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

i hope kisame is dead  i hate evil ones


----------



## Millennium Earl (May 28, 2008)

sasuke's done. 

i wanna see whats up with naruto and kakashi now.  i guess kakashi will die?  
i'd lol if Madara really was using obito's body, and takes back kakashi's eye if he dies. 
naruto's time is _finally_ around the corner.  sasuke had a patriots run, but it's GG


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

vanguard said:
			
		

> After VOTE = after reedeming part. It's too hard for you?


im talking bout when team 7 met sasuke after the timeskip at orochimaru's lair. What are u talking bout?



> You don't understand. Sasuke isn't crying now because Konoha killed his family. He is crying because Itachi right now "is the victim". But Itachi only acted in behalf of Konoha. So he is saying what Itachi did was right... therefore he has no reason to destroy Konoha.
> 
> If he hated both Itachi and Danzou then you would have a point. But obviously this isn't the case with the shock faces and the whole "Itachi is a hero".


not even gonna answer that to be honest, ill just be repeating what ive already said and what other people are saying.



> You started with your arrogant attitude. So don't play the victim here.



yeah cause i called myself a caveman and said im sub human, oh wait a minute...


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

For all we know, this was just added as "flavour" text to keep the readers going "OOH! AAH!". It happens a lot at the end of chapters.

Next week we find out he follows it up by saying "we crush the current Konoha by taking out the ones that fight against peace" or some such...


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> I'd hate to see that! Sasuke is a traitorous bastard, he should have been killed! Now finally he will be beaten by Naruto, and Sasuke will lick Naruto's feet to ask for his forgiveness!



WOHOOOO


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

"My mom, gave my while I was y7 years old a free powerup, clothing" _Oh, I didnt deserve it because I didnt work for it._


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Is Madara in team hawk? Or is he just watching Sasuke..?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Like i said previously many times, "Crush Konoha" can mean:
> 
> - Crush and annihilate the entire village and kill/persecute all the inhabitants, no matter if they are innocent or guilty.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter either way. The Massacre was done in secret. 'Til this day, only Sandaime, Danzou and the elders knew about it within Konoha. So what do you think it'll look like Sasuke waltzing back into the village just to kill the perpetrators? And even if he revealed what Madara said, you honestly think the villagers would believe him? He's still a missing-nin, remember? And on top of that, he'll have Akatsuki with him...


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Like i said previously many times, "Crush Konoha" can mean:
> 
> - Crush and annihilate the entire village and kill/persecute all the inhabitants, no matter if they are innocent or guilty.
> 
> ...



I know he won't destroy the village. We all know Sasuke will turn a good guy at the end. But this manga isn't rocket science. People generally speak literally here. 

Sasuke will try to destroy Konoha. Naruto will kick his ass with WoF and then  they will have their happy yaoi doujinshi ending. 

Sakura as shonen will be Naruto's wife while Sasuke will provide the smex to the blonde.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Like i said previously many times, "Crush Konoha" can mean:
> 
> - Crush and annihilate the entire village and kill/persecute all the inhabitants, no matter if they are innocent or guilty.
> 
> ...



You may be right, but to say that he is going to "crush Konoha" means that his goal is not just killing those three but he also wants Konoha as a whole to be harmed as a result. Like you say, Danzou and the Advisors being killed will be a blow to Konoha, so killing them could in fact crush Konoha. But Sasuke doesn't say that he just wants them dead. He focuses on the devestation it would cause Konoha. Either way, it's pretty bad.


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2008)

Anyhow, so the hawk transformation was ultimately the EMS, huh, as well as adopting a not-so-Konoha-friendly attitude.

Well, that's what you get I suppose.  Though I didn't, at least a number of people predicted it to be the MS and a number of people predicted it to be evil, bad, or just plain against the norm.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

You know, maybe part of Sasuke's motivation for doing this is lingering anger towards Itachi.

You know, a sort of, "Fuck you, Itachi, you may say you did this for my own benefit, but I'm not feeling like I benefitted. The Clan was right, now I'm going to do this to spite you."

I mean, regardless of his good motives, Itachi did sort of destroy Sasuke's life. Maybe the world in general was better off because of what Itachi did, but Sasuke's life pretty much turned into a nightmare, even moreso than it would have if there had been a war.


----------



## Purble Place (May 28, 2008)

woah.. this spoiler was pretty interesting. Sasuke trying to destroy konoha!!! man I wanna see how naruto reacts to this.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

but how exectly sauke gonna try crush konoha with only 4 members where 3 of them are not strong enough.basicaly its madara and sasuke who are a force .
on konohas side ther is the 12 rookies,gai,kakashi,tsunade,naruto(not so sure he'll be there),sakura,anbu force etc....i forgot someone?
he cant destroy a wholle village.oro tried and he couldnt do it.with much more forces.


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

Waking.Dream said:


> Free powerup = he didn't have to work for it
> 
> That's what they mean.



he could have killed Naruto and have gained it a long time ago.. he actually got denied that power.. and now he fought Itachi and killed him.. wtf is free about it?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Question: do you guys think that Madara is included in the "Okay you gaiz, we're totally Hawk nao, fuck that Hebi shit," or is it just the three Hebis + Sauce?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2008)

Stupid question, what does the E in EMS (E something Mangekyou Sharingan) stand for?


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> For all we know, this was just added as "flavour" text to keep the readers going "OOH! AAH!". It happens a lot at the end of chapters.
> 
> Next week we find out he follows it up by saying "we crush the current Konoha by taking out the ones that fight against peace" or some such...



This is probably what will happen. But then I wonder what Madara expect to get out all of this unless he is misleading Sasuke into thinking that killing them would help keep peace.


----------



## Ricardox (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Oh God, not you too.
> 
> Since Konoha is apprently the cause of his, his brother's and his clan's suffering, why would Sauske wanna protect Konoha?



Why? Itachi praised peace, he sacrificed himself in order to maintain peace, so how can Sasuke just throw away all the harmony that Itachi wanted to prevail? Does he need just another revenge motive? Will he do exactly what his brother prevented? Itachi wherever you are please don't be sad you should have expected that bro!


----------



## zornedge (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> but how exectly sauke gonna try crush konoha with only 4 members where 3 of them are not strong enough.basicaly its madara and sasuke who are a force .
> on konohas side ther is the 12 rookies,gai,kakashi,tsunade,naruto(not so sure he'll be there),sakura,anbu force etc....i forgot someone?
> he cant destroy a wholle village.oro tried and he couldnt do it.with much more forces.



Don't forget now that Sasuke has killed Orochimaru, Oto Village may now be his to control.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> Not to short-change your post with a half-assed one, but why doesn't the main character get the same treatment? He's had the same move-set with the exception of a few Rasengan variants...


Hmm, I'll address that in more detail in my future structure essay...

But the bottom line is that he Does have more move sets than anyone else in the manga (though on par with Sasuke). He has:
- The Kage Bunshin set and variants
- The Fuuton/Rasengan set and variants
- The Kuchiyose set
- and multiple levels of Kyuubi power-up

Even most Akatsuki only get one or two categories of attacks. However, as the main character, Naruto has to spread them out into the biggest number of fights, so it makes it seem as though he has the least to show when it's the contrary. Compare that to Sasuke, who basically disappeared for 3 arcs, then showed everything at once in 1 arc, right after assimilating Orochimaru no less.

Also, Naruto's not allowed to have an attack that is sure to win every time: if he did, then he wouldn't have an excuse to move onto the next set of attacks. This means he's had to backtrack on nearly every powerful attack he's obtained. Sasuke also uses his most powerful attacks only once, but he shows up so much more rarely, and gets to concentrate all of his abilities at once (and get automatic power-ups in-between), so you never really notice.

Simple example: against Deidara, Sasuke used Raiton (and variants), Sharingan, Curse Seal And kuchiyose.

For Naruto, that'd be like using Rasengan variants, Kage Bunshin, Kyuubi and Kuchiyose. But he has to fill twice the number of attacks that Sasuke does, so he can only use half those abilities in a given fight.

The antagonists have it even easier: they only have to fill a few fights (so far Akatsuki seem to fill about 10-12 chapters of fighting each) their entire manga lives, so they seem uber powerful and uber skilled. But in truth they didn't display that many variety of attacks save for bigger and flashier attacks of one or two same categories. Sasori bringing out 100 puppets, that's like Naruto doing Tajuu Kage Bunshin, but he's already done that in part I so it can't towards his part II quota in terms of new content.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

I wonder what Oro must have think if he saw EMS of Sasuke now.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Like i said previously many times, "Crush Konoha" can mean:
> 
> - Crush and annihilate the entire village and kill/persecute all the inhabitants, no matter if they are innocent or guilty.
> 
> ...



Either way, he's gonna end up doing both. You think Tsunade and the ninja are just gonna stand still and let enemies waltz in and do whatever they please? Tsunade will get in the middle of Sasuke and the elders, and if she's attacked or makes a call to other ninja to try and stop Sasuke, then whole village is pretty much involved. Even if Sasuke goes about all secret-like,I cant imagine him successfully doing it without getting caught by her or other ninja.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Stupid question, what does the E in EMS (E something Mangekyou Sharingan) stand for?



Evolved Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## Saiko (May 28, 2008)

ololol what a bs.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> he could have killed Naruto and have gained it a long time ago.. he actually got denied that power.. and now he fought Itachi and killed him.. wtf is free about it?




Yeah, plus he trained like a goddamn lunatic in order to get strong enough to beat Itachi. 

Furthermore, I submit that while Sasuke was not as strong as Itachi, he must have reached some milestone of power that Itachi had been waiting for him to reach. If it didn't matter how strong Sasuke was for him to get the eyes, Itachi would have let Sasuke kill him much earlier. 

Also, E in EMS = Eternal. As in an MS that doesn't go blind.


----------



## Lindgren (May 28, 2008)

So Sasuke is going to kill the cute children? :sadface


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> You may be right, but to say that he is going to "crush Konoha" means that his goal is not just killing those three but he also wants Konoha as a whole to be harmed as a result. Like you say, Danzou and the Advisors being killed will be a blow to Konoha, so killing them could in fact crush Konoha. But Sasuke doesn't say that he just wants them dead. He focuses on the devestation it would cause Konoha. Either way, it's pretty bad.



You know what's funny?

Madara....the guy that helped Itachi slaughter all those people (who were actually following his ambitions), is standing right behind him 

He helped kill the clan for the silliest of reasons and here Sasuke is listening to him.

PISHammer of the Gods!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2008)

Way to seal your fate of getting your butt kicked by Naruto by a kage bunshin feint, Sasuke.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Evolved Mangekyou Sharingan.



I think it pretty much stands for Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Stupid question, what does the E in EMS (E something Mangekyou Sharingan) stand for?


Eternal
.....


----------



## Nodonn (May 28, 2008)

Oro had 2 ninja villages at his side and is stronger than Sasuke, he utterly failed at destroying Konoha.
Sasuke has 3 fodder guys at his side and is trying to destroy Konoha?
I fail to see the logic here


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Stupid question, what does the E in EMS (E something Mangekyou Sharingan) stand for?



Eternal MS


----------



## Toproq (May 28, 2008)

LOL. I TOLD everyone that Sasuke was going after the corrupt Konoha village! I cant wait to see that scum taken down for what they have done.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

hehe, will be funny if in the next chapter sasuke rebuild these words

crush konoha...and the worst thing is, they will probably succeed doing that


madara failed, oro failed, but now konoha is totally defenseless, konoha will probably get a beat and the 4th war will start


akatsuki will finally take over


sasuke will see the SHIT that he just did


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Yeah, plus he trained like a goddamn lunatic in order to get strong enough to beat Itachi.
> 
> Furthermore, I submit that while Sasuke was not as strong as Itachi, he must have reached some milestone of power that Itachi had been waiting for him to reach. If it didn't matter how strong Sasuke was for him to get the eyes, Itachi would have let Sasuke kill him much earlier.
> 
> Also, E in EMS = Eternal. As in an MS that doesn't go blind.



idd.. Sasuke haters really need to stop crying


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> im talking bout when team 7 met sasuke after the timeskip at orochimaru's lair. What are u talking bout?



Technically given he was basically lying the whole time there I wouldn't give him credit. He claimed he would give his body to Oro too. It can be perfectly explained as trying to scare Team 7. 



jays anatomy said:


> not even gonna answer that to be honest, ill just be repeating what ive already said and what other people are saying.



Nobody can justify plot holes.  




jays anatomy said:


> yeah cause i called myself a caveman and said im sub human, oh wait a minute...



And you claimed I was a "bitter" Sasuke fan because I just "didn't want him fail". Did I claim what you like or not?. That's arrogance. 

Can't I dislike bad plot?. Hell... If I care about power I would be jerking off because Sasuke EMS. But that's not the case. In fact I think is lame he gained it so easily.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> he could have killed Naruto and have gained it a long time ago.. he actually got denied that power.. and now he fought Itachi and killed him.. wtf is free about it?



Are you talking about EMS or MS?? 

Because Sasuke couldn't get EMS just by killing Naruto... you have to take the eyes yourself like Madara did - Or just get it given to you almost like a gift from Itachi.
"Well done Sasuke, here's your EMS... Kishi saya hi." 

...and Naruto doesn't have the Sharingan. Sasuke could have got MS by killing Naruto but he decided not to.

I'm not an expert on the EMS so I may be wrong :S


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> but how exectly sauke gonna try crush konoha with only 4 members where 3 of them are not strong enough.basicaly its madara and sasuke who are a force .
> on konohas side ther is the 12 rookies,gai,kakashi,tsunade,naruto(not so sure he'll be there),sakura,anbu force etc....i forgot someone?
> he cant destroy a wholle village.oro tried and he couldnt do it.with much more forces.



watcha talkin about willis? im sure madara will get akatsuki in this.

sasuke a ninja who knows the terrain of konoha. just look at a minor village like sound doing to konoha. we talking about shinobis like sasuke, madara, kimimaro junior; kisame junior walkin around konoha. the only person who stands a chance is tsunade and kakashi. unless some random shinobi pops up out of the corp of konoha.

i knew each decision he has would result in war with konoha.

it appears to take the village he would need madara help than after that kill madara, seem like oro 2.0


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> You know what's funny?
> 
> Madara....the guy that helped Itachi slaughter all those people (who were actually following his ambitions), is standing right behind him
> 
> ...



The way he is now, he has no fucking chance of killing Madara. And having Madara with him will make it easier to get his revenge on Konoha/the elders.

So, he takes Madara with him, Madara helps him take out Konoha, then he figures out some way to get strong enough to kill Madara. It's the exact same shit he pulled with Orochimaru.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> "My mom, gave my while I was y7 years old a free powerup, clothing" _Oh, I didnt deserve it because I didnt work for it._



The challenge people make with that statement is why should he be considered top-tier or even "godly" by most of his fans when he hardly worked for it? His bloodline and the Sharingan already enabled him to become exceptional by default. The only thing he had on his own were variants of a technique taught to him and his ability to strategize. Taijutsu came from Kakashi making him use Rock Lee's moves in order to better perform the Chidori. Katon is his family trademark. Kirin was most likely developed with Orochimaru. Honestly, what has Sasuke really developed on his own unlike Minato, Pein, Sandaime, Sannins, ect that makes him so 'godly'...?


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

I feel sorry for the fool who tries to go up against Sasuke and Madara with EMS activated. And Kisame, Suigetsu, Juugo, and Karin are with him they might have a good chance to infilitrate Konoha and kill the pricks in charge. I guess this pretty much set up Team Hawk battles along with Naruto and Sasuke final encounter which will settle things. Though I wish Naruto good luck since I don't think he will have time to train especially if Sasuke is near.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

-Sasuke's eyes looks too different of any sharingan we've ever seen. That's not mangekyou,it's something else.

-Cry,Sasuke,cry. Cheer up,emo boy.

-Itachi's ^_^ face is priceless.


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

Waking.Dream said:


> Are you talking about EMS or MS??
> 
> Because Sasuke couldn't get EMS just by killing Naruto... you have to take the eyes yourself like Madara did - Or just get it given to you almost like a gift from Itachi.
> "Well done Sasuke, here's your EMS... Kishi saya hi."
> ...



you are wrong


----------



## Lindgren (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> hehe, will be funny if in the next chapter sasuke rebuild these words
> 
> crush konoha...and the worst thing is, they will probably succeed doing that
> 
> ...



What do you think those can do agianst an organized millitary faction? Good luck with that.

The only chance they have is to recruit other shinobi's, kinda like Orochimaru did.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

so yeah...I know i am not gonna be the last person to say this...but yeah...Naruto (the manga) is hella predictable...

and for all u sasuketards that keep defending ur "genius" idol...ur idol fails to realize that he is going to be doing 2 things that REEK FAIL:

1. Attack Konoha for getting rid of the Uchiha (who were rebellious and would have plunged the ninja world into chaos)

AND 

2. Dishonor his older brother's efforts to maintain peace and stability; essentially pissing on his brother's memory...

Sasuke...what a d-bag if I ever read about one...


----------



## Garlanger (May 28, 2008)

> OK..at first I was like everybody and like what the hell Kishi, why would Sasuke turn against the village Itachi sacrificed his life to protect...
> 
> ...but then I had a thought (it may be a stretch, but it is a comforting delusion)...
> 
> ...






smurfette said:


> ahhh...a nice thought indeed. I hope this might be the case.
> 
> I really hope that Sasuke is just acting here. He's just letting Madara getting his way when actually he really wants to protect Konoha.  I'm hoping that he is doing this so that he can find out what Madara is planning and then when the time comes he will do the right thing.
> 
> I really don't want to see Sasuke and Naruto fight. I much rather see them join forces and fight together instead of fighting eachother. They need to bond!!!




Yeah, it would be nice to see them on friendly terms again, but very unlikely for the time being.  Like Itachi, Sasuke might be targeting what Naruto loves most (Konoha) to fuel his anger.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 28, 2008)

This is probably where my interest in the manga may decline. These guys are about to become monsters, moreso than in the past. I missed the good ol' days...

...as much as I liked Itachi's character, the flashbacks were infinitely shitty. I hate Kishimoto so much right now.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Sasuke's eyes looks too different of any sharingan we've ever seen. That's not mangekyou,it's something else.
> 
> Cry,Sasuke,cry. Cheer up,emo boy.
> 
> Itachi's ^_^ face is priceless.


that is exacly what i am saying, his eyes are exacly one kaleidoscope, for the first time, we got one mangekyou sharingan that IS one kaleidoscope, perhaps that means something


----------



## Tengu (May 28, 2008)

OMG the spoiler was just...........WOW


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> The challenge people make with that statement is why should he be considered top-tier or even "godly" by most of his fans when he hardly worked for it? His bloodline and the Sharingan already enabled him to become exceptional by default. The only thing he had on his own were variants of a technique taught to him and his ability to strategize. Taijutsu came from Kakashi making him use Rock Lee's moves in order to better perform the Chidori. Katon is his family trademark. Kirin was most likely developed with Orochimaru. Honestly, what has Sasuke really developed on his own unlike Minato, Pein, Sandaime, Sannins, ect that makes him so 'godly'...?



His bloodline d'uh. No one has a strong Chakra like Sasuke (Other than Madara). Its his, what also makes him godly, that he's fast in learning techniques and become stronger 'Like, he mastered Rock lee speed in 2 months' 
Sasuke developed Kirin, and Rakiri variables.


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> but how exectly sauke gonna try crush konoha with only 4 members where 3 of them are not strong enough.basicaly its madara and sasuke who are a force .
> on konohas side ther is the 12 rookies,gai,kakashi,tsunade,naruto(not so sure he'll be there),sakura,anbu force etc....i forgot someone?
> he cant destroy a wholle village.oro tried and he couldnt do it.with much more forces.



Think about this. Konoha team is still there. Sasuke won't even reach to the village. The fight will begin and end where both teams are just now.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Sasuke's eyes looks too different of any sharingan we've ever seen. That's not mangekyou,it's something else.
> 
> Cry,Sasuke,cry. Cheer up,emo boy.
> 
> Itachi's ^_^ face is priceless.


It's a normal MS or an EMS. IMO it's an EMS.


----------



## Lindgren (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> The way he is now, he has no fucking chance of killing Madara. And having Madara with him will make it easier to get his revenge on Konoha/the elders.
> 
> So, he takes Madara with him, Madara helps him take out Konoha, then he figures out some way to get strong enough to kill Madara. It's the exact same shit he pulled with Orochimaru.



It's still very retarded.

I bet there are alot of awkward silent moments between the two.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Evolved Mangekyou Sharingan.



Ah. I also got a PM with E = Eternal.

Anyway, my main qualm with this chapter of while we all knew Sasuke had to become a bad guy somehow due to the whole need for a Naruto v. Sasuke round 2. But the transition, and motivation wise, its piss poor.

Itachi laid out a brilliant path of good for Sasuke, freedom from the burden of Oro, freedom from the burden of the Uchiha name, the true freedom of hawk. And what the fuck is he going to do with it? Become a standard lol villain.

It would have been fine him being a lol villain if he was manipulated by Madara to do so. But Madara's expository just gave him more case for being good. So how the fuck does this get pulled out of his ass?

Its bloody shitty writing if you ask me. The motivation wasn't there, rather unless Sasuke was retarded and not listening, the only motivation would have been to be a good little boy, be heralded as a hero and go back to village, fuck a bunch of chicks and restart the Uchiha clan with a shiny new reputation, the end. But no, Sasuke is retarded and wants to go fight the village for god knows what reason.

Piss poor excuse. Piss poor chapter.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> You know what's funny?
> 
> Madara....the guy that helped Itachi slaughter all those people (who were actually following his ambitions), is standing right behind him
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> I feel sorry for the fool who tries to go up against Sasuke and Madara with EMS activated. And Kisame, Suigetsu, Juugo, and Karin are with him they might have a good chance to infilitrate Konoha and kill the pricks in charge. I guess this pretty much set up Team Hawk battles along with Naruto and Sasuke final encounter which will settle things. Though I wish Naruto good luck since I don't think he will have time to train especially if Sasuke is near.



Yeah, Naruto and Konoha is pretty much done if they decide to attack at this point (highly doubtful)...


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> The challenge people make with that statement is why should he be considered top-tier or even "godly" by most of his fans when he hardly worked for it? His bloodline and the Sharingan already enabled him to become exceptional by default. The only thing he had on his own were variants of a technique taught to him and his ability to strategize. Taijutsu came from Kakashi making him use Rock Lee's moves in order to better perform the Chidori. Katon is his family trademark. Kirin was most likely developed with Orochimaru. Honestly, what has Sasuke really developed on his own unlike Minato, Pein, Sandaime, Sannins, ect that makes him so 'godly'...?



Unlike this EMS, Chidori variants and Kirin still were his own jutsu. Just because he created them when he was training under Oro doesn't mean anything. Oro had no idea about Sasuke's level of nature manipulation like he say when he was attacked by surprise. 

I think achieving a jutsu like Kirin at his age is a great feat.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> What do you think those can do agianst an organized millitary faction? Good luck with that.
> 
> The only chance they have is to recruit other shinobi's, kinda like Orochimaru did.



Well, seeing as how he is responsible for the freedom of a few hundred pissed off prisoners from Oto, and Oto was, according to Suigetsu, chock full of people who wanted Orochimaru dead, that really shouldn't be too hard for him.

Plus, you know, Amegakure and all.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is probably where my interest in the manga may decline.



Yeah, same here..I expect myself to be gone by next week. Good luck to the remaining Sasu-fans.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

He'l crush Konoha and build it again. Whats so evil about that ?


----------



## Irishwonder (May 28, 2008)

So is Kisame dead?  I thought the bottom panel next to Sasuke crying was him, but after closer look it resembles Madara without his mask more than it does Kisame.  

I would laugh if Kishi killed him off-screen


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke realy is one dumb shit.  I thought Naruto was, but I guess not.  

So, Itachi sacrificed a lot...for this?  Itachi wanted to protect the village, yet Sasuke wants to "crush" konoha?  Hasn't he learned anything yet? Jesus, that kid needs a mental check.  Madara, who helped Itachi kill Uchiha, gets away for nothing? The funny thing is, Sasuke actually believed Madara LOLOL.  Talk about an Uchiha "genius".  There are actually Uchihhas that are dumb as fuck i.e. Sasuke.  Sorry Sasuke nuthuggers, he's about to get a massive rude awakening. 


So, Sasuke's fate has been sealed.  Goodluck "crushing" Konoha, really LOL.  

Sasuke will need massive PnJ and Plot Shields to achieve it.



P.S.  RasenShuriken's next receipient is none other than the little bird, Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> What do you think those can do agianst an organized millitary faction? Good luck with that.
> 
> The only chance they have is to recruit other shinobi's, kinda like Orochimaru did.


the problem is, if madara be at his side, he will probably use that to attack too

we dont know sasuke's new powers, or madara's powers


we dont know sasuke's next move, if he joins akatsuki and give them exacly what they wanted?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is probably where my interest in the manga may decline. These guys are about to become monsters, moreso than in the past. I missed the good ol' days...
> 
> ...as much as I liked Itachi's character, the flashbacks were infinitely shitty. I hate Kishimoto so much right now.



^^^ I agree...wtf does Kishi think he is doing by soiling Itachi's memory...


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Yeah, same here..I expect myself to be gone by next week. Good luck to the remaining Sasu-fans.



See ya next week


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

vanguard said:
			
		

> Technically given he was basically lying the whole time there I wouldn't give him credit. He claimed he would give his body to Oro too. It can be perfectly explained as trying to scare Team 7.


thats what i thought as well but if orochimaru hadnt interupted wouldnt he have just tried to use kirin?


> Nobody can justify plot holes.


i did say read the other posts as well as my previous ones, dont just assume ur right lol



> And you claimed I was a "bitter" Sasuke fan because I just "didn't want him fail". Did I claim what you like or not?. That's arrogance.
> 
> Can't I dislike bad plot?. Hell... If I care about power I would be jerking off because Sasuke EMS. But that's not the case. In fact I think is lame he gained it so easily.


because i called u bitter u think that means u get to insult me? u could have just denied it and how is that being arrogant, do u no what that word means?
If u dont like the plot thats fine, dont start taking shots at me, ill hit back.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> It's still very retarded.
> 
> I bet there are alot of awkward silent moments between the two.



Hell no, Madara is going to revert to Tobi personality.

Believe it.


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

i think what Sasuke showed is EMS.. not MS


him killing Itachi granted him MS along with the MS of Itachi you get EMS


----------



## Jin-E (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> It doesn't matter either way. The Massacre was done in secret. 'Til this day, only Sandaime, Danzou and the elders knew about it within Konoha. So what do you think it'll look like Sasuke waltzing back into the village just to kill the perpetrators? And even if he revealed what Madara said, you honestly think the villagers would believe him? He's still a missing-nin, remember? And on top of that, he'll have Akatsuki with him...



Tsunade is already highly suspicious of Danzo. He will likely do something bad before Sasuke makes his move.

Sasuke only speaks about Team Hawk(him and Suigetsu, Karin&Juugo) 



vagnard said:


> I know he won't destroy the village. We all know Sasuke will turn a good guy at the end. But this manga isn't rocket science. People generally speak literally here.
> 
> Sasuke will try to destroy Konoha. Naruto will kick his ass with WoF and then  they will have their happy yaoi doujinshi ending.
> 
> Sakura as shonen will be Naruto's wife while Sasuke will provide the smex to the blonde.



Sasuke said he would give his body to Oro in the reunion, which later proved to be untrue.



Incubus said:


> You may be right, but to say that he is going to "crush Konoha" means that his goal is not just killing those three but he also wants Konoha as a whole to be harmed as a result. Like you say, Danzou and the Advisors being killed will be a blow to Konoha, so killing them could in fact crush Konoha. But Sasuke doesn't say that he just wants them dead. He focuses on the devestation it would cause Konoha. Either way, it's pretty bad.



It would be impossible to avoid collateral damage. But 3 years ago, the Hokage and half the Shinobi's died in the invasion attempt. And now, they are seemingly honky-dory and has regained their strength.

I dont think doing away with 3 fossiles would inflict that huge turmoil if Konoha could survive such a devastating blow previously. Quite on the contrary, it could revitalize the leadership to get rid of the old guard relics.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

^^^ it sure is a gay MS...


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> The way he is now, he has no fucking chance of killing Madara. And having Madara with him will make it easier to get his revenge on Konoha/the elders.
> 
> So, he takes Madara with him, Madara helps him take out Konoha, then he figures out some way to get strong enough to kill Madara. It's the exact same shit he pulled with Orochimaru.



So Madara turns out ot be just as much of an idiot as Orochimaru.  Good villains you have thar Kishi.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> LOL JEWSUKE



LOL...this could eventually become a NF meme.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

Why hasn't this thread got 5 stars???!!!


----------



## Jacko (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> The way he is now, he has no fucking chance of killing Madara. And having Madara with him will make it easier to get his revenge on Konoha/the elders.
> 
> So, he takes Madara with him, Madara helps him take out Konoha, then he figures out some way to get strong enough to kill Madara. It's the exact same shit he pulled with Orochimaru.



Is here really anyone, who thinks that sasuke has a chance to get revenge on konoha? Even without jiraiya, there are enough ninja with high skills. And you forgot the elders and danzou. They are old, but two of them were teammates of sarutobi.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2008)

At the very least, the chances of Karin getting punched in the face at full force by Sakura have increased by 9000000000000% as of this chapter.

That is the best development I could hope for, considering Sasuke is made out to look like the world's most gullible moron.


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

Wow I thought that finally the chapters were going to go to some other characters now?

Honestly, don't the Sasuke fans also think that maybe it should go to someone else now? It's been Sasuke for ages....and the last chapter felt like the end to the Sasuke stuff for at least a little while(the last panels with him standing there on that rock and what not). It just seemed like the 'end' to that for now and that we'd finally see something else now.

Also, Suigetsu is there now(it says Team Hebi is there with Sasuke now) so what really happened to the Suigetsu vs. Kisame thing? :S I thought it was really going to get back to it...

Umm...is Kishi just forgetting about other stuff for real here?

Man, I seriously can't believe what the manga is turning into just now....those spoilers....wow, just wow.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

i would like to kick madara nuts for brain washing sasuke !!


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2008)

Saw this on manyou.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> He'l crush Konoha and build it again. Whats so evil about that ?



I looked at ur post count and decided not to call u anything...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 28, 2008)

O ffs, Jewingan.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

it seems to me that madara joined team hawk.
so its a 5 members team.
akatsuki plays no part in it.its seperated from akatsuki,and its goals.
the only ones who still represent akatsuki are pein and kisame,konan,zetsu.


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2008)

What are you guys, Carlos Mencia now?


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> It would be impossible to avoid collateral damage. But 3 years ago, the Hokage and half the Shinobi's died in the invasion attempt. And now, they are seemingly honky-dory and has regained their strength.
> 
> I dont think doing away with 3 fossiles would inflict that huge turmoil if Konoha could survive such a devastating blow previously. Quite on the contrary, it could revitalize the leadership to get rid of the old guard relics.



So then for Sasuke to say that he wants to crush Konoha is either a massive exaggeration or he doesn't really mean it.


----------



## Lindgren (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Well, seeing as how he is responsible for the freedom of a few hundred pissed off prisoners from Oto, and Oto was, according to Suigetsu, chock full of people who wanted Orochimaru dead, that really shouldn't be too hard for him.
> 
> Plus, you know, Amegakure and all.



Last time I looked, Amegakura is Pain's domain, Madara aint got shit on that. Besides, we all know that Pain will muderstomp Madara.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

No matter how stronger Sasuke got,a village is a village. You can't start a war against one without an army.

Coward Sasuke,he can't face Madara so he pretends to be dumb and focuses only on the elders.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> At the very least, the chances of Karin getting punched in the face at full force by Sakura have increased by 9000000000000% as of this chapter.



this chapter is a build up for Team Hawk vs Team Kakashi.
 I predict:

Sasuke and Madara vs Naruto and Kakashi
Juugo vs Yamato
Karin vs Sakura
Suigetsu vs Sai


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems to me that madara joined team hawk.
> so its a 5 members team.
> akatsuki plays no part in it.its seperated from akatsuki,and its goals.
> the only ones who still represent akatsuki are pein and kisame,konan,zetsu.



they will join the team afterall Madara founded the organisation


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Hexa said:


> What are you guys, Carlos Mencia now?



no...but I sure love the guy...

he's crude...he a jackass...and he's doesn't give a F___ what ppl think about him...

that takes some balls...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Unlike this EMS, Chidori variants and Kirin still were his own jutsu. Just because he created them when he was training under Oro doesn't mean anything. Oro had no idea about Sasuke's level of nature manipulation like he say when he was attacked by surprise.
> 
> I think achieving a jutsu like Kirin at his age is a great feat.



True. The Chidori Lance/Sword did catch him off guard. But I would've rather saw him climb the latter his own way. It's like he followed the step guide of Kakashi, Orochimaru and Itachi all his life to attain the strength he has now. The only difference between him and Naruto is that Sasuke caught on faster which obviously means he needed not nearly as much explanation as Naruto did during his sessions...


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Those "3 old Beaurocrats" represents Konoha. While nominally under the Hokage, they have wide leverage when it comes to deciding Konoha's Policies. These people arent retired, insignificant kooks, lol.
> 
> As i previously said, "Crushing Konoha" can mean alot of things. It can mean destroying the village itself, or it can signify the powerstructure within that village.



Quoted For Truth.

To me, it's 100% probability that Sasuke is talking about Danzou & the Elders, to which you can add Danzou's followers, Root. There's absolutely no chance he is talking about the innocent people of Konoha. None. The "crushing Konoha" is there for dramatic effect at a chapter ending (and it works!)

We've known since Jiraya's warning to Tsunade that there would be an arc about Root trying to take over and make a coup d'etat, and Madara's tale confirmed it's indeed his style, well there you have it. 

There might be a initial confrontation between Sasuke, his team and Naruto and some Konoha teams but the moment Danzou makes his move, they'll have a common enemy and Sasuke will be _de facto_ on the good guys side again.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> He'l crush Konoha and build it again. Whats so evil about that ?



And naruto will rebuild the former Land of Whirlpool.


----------



## Purble Place (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> but how exectly sauke gonna try crush konoha with only 4 members where 3 of them are not strong enough.basicaly its madara and sasuke who are a force .
> on konohas side ther is the 12 rookies,gai,kakashi,tsunade,naruto(not so sure he'll be there),sakura,anbu force etc....i forgot someone?
> he cant destroy a wholle village.oro tried and he couldnt do it.with much more forces.


hmmh... I don't think he'll just attack konoha head on. I'm sure he has a plan or is atleast going to formulate one before attacking. I think he's going to ally with akatsuki + get nins from the hidden village of sound. i'm also sure the people he freed from oro will be glad to help him out.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Looks like Jiraiya was right,huh. 

"I've already seen many shinobi like him. He is just like Orochimaru."


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Hexa said:


> What are you guys, Carlos Mencia now?



never heard of him before.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> like I said before...this will most likely gain steam as an official NF meme
> 
> kinda like Uchihacest gained steam after last week




Uchihacest always was and always will be canon. 

Also, Jewsuke + Staringan = win meme.


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

PLOT N0 JUTSU said:


> And naruto will rebuild the former Land of Whirlpool.



i wish him luck


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> thats what i thought as well but if orochimaru hadnt interupted wouldnt he have just tried to use kirin?



We still didn't know at that point if he really wanted to do that or just scare Team 7. His reaction in Naruto's bridge, his attitude towards fodder nins and prisioners and what he say to Suigetsu about Oro even support this. 



jays anatomy said:


> i did say read the other posts as well as my previous ones, dont just assume ur right lol



There are blant contradictions in Sasuke's characterization in the last 20 chapters. It's not my fault if you don't want to see them. Sasuke was a good character that was ruined. Period. Just like Naruto. Only Sakura improved a bit in timeskip. From uselss tsundere he went to white mage tsundere. 



jays anatomy said:


> because i called u bitter u think that means u get to insult me? u could have just denied it and how is that being arrogant, do u no what that word means?
> If u dont like the plot thats fine, dont start taking shots at me, ill hit back.



Calling me bitter is an insult too. It's arrogant the fact you assume you know my motivations or what I like or not. 

If you like bad plot it's not my problem. But don't waste my time with useless rant.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

i cant accept that, sasuke is acting...he needs to be.../denial



but seriously, that makes no sense O_o


----------



## Yasec Renische (May 28, 2008)

This chapter.... in for epic lulz.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Trent said:


> Quoted For Truth.
> 
> To me, it's 100% probability that Sasuke is talking about Danzou & the Elders, to which you can add Danzou's followers, Root. There's absolutely no chance he is talking about the innocent people of Konoha. None.
> 
> ...




THIS IS CORRECT PROBABLY

Still, regardless of Sasuke's ideas, bringing Madara along for the ride guarantees some wanton destruction.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2008)

> like I said before...this will most likely gain steam as an official NF meme
> 
> kinda like Uchihacest gained steam after last week


Necrophilia much?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ah. I also got a PM with E = Eternal.
> 
> Anyway, my main qualm with this chapter of while we all knew Sasuke had to become a bad guy somehow due to the whole need for a Naruto v. Sasuke round 2. But the transition, and motivation wise, its piss poor.
> 
> ...



how is he becoming standar villain if he is getting revenge?

then shit you might as well have called him a standard villian when he was getting revenge on itachi.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

oh and where the f___ is Kisame...if team now-hawk-was-hebi is standing behind Sasuke?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

it makes perfect sense


----------



## Lindgren (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i cant accept that, sasuke is acting...he needs to be.../denial
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, that makes no sense O_o



Maybe Sasuke is just alittle retarded.

He looked kinda loco, and... I mean, it dosnt make sense to destroy Konoha, when the man that killed his family, for no appearnt reason is standin next to him.

I don't know, smells fishy to me, perhaps Madara is totally manipulatin Sasuke.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> oh and where the f___ is Kisame...if team now-hawk-was-hebi is standing behind Sasuke?!?!?!?!?!?!




Surfing.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Trent said:


> Quoted For Truth.
> 
> To me, it's 100% probability that Sasuke is talking about Danzou & the Elders, to which you can add Danzou's followers, Root. There's absolutely no chance he is talking about the innocent people of Konoha. None. The "crushing Konoha" is there for dramatic effect (and it works!)
> 
> ...


You guys are in denial! He said he would crush Konoha, not Konoha's elders and Danzou. There's a clear reason for that statement.


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

God I *can't wait * until all these epic battles between Konoha and Hebi/Akatsuki/Madara/Sasuke. X3

It's not like Konoha's going to lose thanks to plot no jutsu 
Well, I hope not anyway


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

How smart,Sasuke. Way to go.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

so Naruto has two things to worry about...

Pein coming after his ass AND Sasuke attacking Konoha...

terrific...


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (May 28, 2008)

My main main Jiraiya was so right about Sasuke.  I think he said something that Sasuke is just like Orochimaru, and not worth saving.

That piece of shit Sasuke thinks he can run over Konoha LOLOL.  He couldn't even beat King Itachi.  That's right bitch, Sasuke won because Itachi wanted him to lol.  How sad


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> this chapter is a build up for Team Hawk vs Team Kakashi.
> I predict:
> 
> Sasuke and Madara vs Naruto and Kakashi
> ...



What!? No, just no.

Tobi vs Kakashi & Yamato Senju
Juugo vs Team 8
Karin vs Sakura
Suigetsu vs Sai (brother's encounter)
Sasuke vs Naruto

Much better


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

easy with the posting dudes i cant keep up rofl !!


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> True. The Chidori Lance/Sword did catch him off guard. But I would've rather saw him climb the latter his own way. It's like he followed the step guide of Kakashi, Orochimaru and Itachi all his life to attain the strength he has now. The only difference between him and Naruto is that Sasuke caught on faster which obviously means he needed not nearly as much explanation as Naruto did during his sessions...



I don't care too much if him achieves power in certain way if it's well explained. (training under Oro, improving his chidori, etc) But the whole "i'm giving my power touching your forehead" was the worse explanation ever. Besides the whole Uchiha plot didn't make sense thanks to the last chapters. 

Itachi should remained as Uchihahaha. His arrogant sociopatah elistist attitude made a better villian than a plot device like now. 

Naruto and Sasuke are still kids. Most of the hokages had elite teachers and became powerful and famous when they were older than them.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Hey, if if the Uchihas are Jews, does that make Konoha Nazis?

Jewchihas were oppressed by the Kononazis, so they finally struck back with their ultimate weapon, the Staringan.


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

Danzou must have some hardcore goons on his side for this to be enjoyable. cuz no one else stands a chance against sasuke and madara.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> What!? No, just no.
> 
> Tobi vs Kakashi & Yamato Senju
> Karin vs Sakura
> ...



fix'd. Even better.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze_Minato said:


> My main main Jiraiya was so right about Sasuke.  I think he said something that Sasuke is just like Orochimaru, and not worth saving.
> That piece of shit Sasuke thinks he can run over Konoha LOLOL.  He couldn't even beat King Itachi.  That's right bitch, Sasuke won because Itachi wanted him to lol.  How sad


Yes, Jiraiya said that.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> What!? No, just no.
> 
> Tobi vs Kakashi & Yamato Senju
> Juugo vs Team 8
> ...



the only I am looking forward to on that list is 

Karin vs. Sakura...

BITCH FIGHT FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A fight over Sasuke's limp uchiha d***


----------



## RoastedTanuki (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> oh and where the f___ is Kisame...if team now-hawk-was-hebi is standing behind Sasuke?!?!?!?!?!?!



Ummmmm my thoughts exactly.  I guess he took a nap or forgot to pick up eggs and fish cake ramen from the store.

He had better be alive and well.

Oh,  I hope you sasuke tards are ready for the tremendous karmic buttfucking Naruto is gonna lay on all of them when this is over.


----------



## Purble Place (May 28, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Maybe Sasuke is just alittle retarded.
> 
> He looked kinda loco, and... I mean, it dosnt make sense to destroy Konoha, when the man that killed his family, for no appearnt reason is standin next to him.
> 
> I don't know, smells fishy to me, perhaps Madara is totally manipulatin Sasuke.


Thats an interesting point. Why the hell would sasuke not want to kill madara first and then go to destroy konoha?? Unless he plans on using Madaras powers to destroy konoha, and then betraying him.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 28, 2008)

I can see Sasuke opening with Kirin to attack Konoha.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Maybe Sasuke is just alittle retarded.
> 
> He looked kinda loco, and... I mean, it dosnt make sense to destroy Konoha, when the man that killed his family, for no appearnt reason is standin next to him.
> 
> I don't know, smells fishy to me, perhaps Madara is totally manipulatin Sasuke.


or he is acting, or he is talking about danzou and the elders, that is someway is go against konoha, or kishimoto made shit


we need to wait u.u


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

lol people calling Sasuke stupid


the guy is a genius


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

That means Mikoto was an overprotective mother?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Throw Sasuke down the well,throw Sasuke down the well! 
So my country can be free!(So my country can be free) 
You must grab him by his hair 
And the we'll have a big party


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

> Suigetsu vs Sai (brother's encounter)



You have got to be kidding me. There's no way it's a brother's encounter.


----------



## Lindgren (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i cant accept that, sasuke is acting...he needs to be.../denial
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, that makes no sense O_o



Maybe Sasuke is just alittle retarded.

He looked kinda loco, and... I mean, it dosnt make sense to destroy Konoha, when the man that killed his family, for no appearnt reason is standin next to him.

I don't know, smells fishy to me, perhaps Madara is totally manipulatin Sasuke.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

If Sasuke wants to go villain and try to destroy Konoha, then fine. If he wants to stay grey and just go after Danzou and the Advisors, also fine. But why they hell is he going along with Madara who admitted helping Itachi kill his family? Has he completely forgotten about getting revenge for his family? Or is he trying to do what he did to Orochimaru which would end in one of them looking completely stupid?


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke has some serious problems. Someone needs to slap some sense into him. I never liked him to begin with but man, he only continues to make me hate him more. Geez. Everything he does is just so annoying.

I predict that a lot more people will be joining Anti-Sasuke after this chapter.

Didn't Itachi want to protect Konoha? Why the heck is Sasuke doing this then?

By the way it's funny that he's calling it Team Hawk now instead of the snake name. I guess more proof/getting rid of the Oro connection.

And random but one time my uncle found an injured hawk and was nursing it back to health. One day he had it outside to get some fresh air and a squirrel came up and bit it's neck and killed it. o_O I guess that squirrel saw an opportunity. Usually hawks kill and eat squirrels. Well, a squirrel finally got back at it I guess. Kind of weird how it was "Squirrel > Hawk" lol.


----------



## Itachi_no_koibito (May 28, 2008)

OMFG!~!!!! NO FUCKING WAY!!!!!!!! 
WE CRUSH KONOHA!!! WTF!!! THIS ISN'T WAHT *ITACHI *WANTED!!!! OMFG SASUKE IS AN IDIOT!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

RoastedTanuki said:


> Ummmmm my thoughts exactly.  I guess he took a nap or forgot to pick up eggs and fish cake ramen from the store.
> 
> He had better be alive and well.
> 
> Oh,  I hope you sasuke tards are ready for the tremendous karmic buttfucking Naruto is gonna lay on all of them when this is over.



and yeah...Kisame is too strong to be dead...and in the event he did get killed off-panel (highly unlikely)...Kishi better be ready to die...

You last statement made both me and my friend LOL...he nearly snorted orange juice...


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> That means Mikoto was an overprotective mother?



Mikoto was an Orthodox Jew and Fugaku was Reform, their love was forbidden.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Maybe Sasuke is just alittle retarded.
> 
> He looked kinda loco, and... I mean, it dosnt make sense to destroy Konoha, when the man that killed his family, for no appearnt reason is standin next to him.
> 
> I don't know, smells fishy to me, perhaps Madara is totally manipulatin Sasuke.



I have a better explanation: Kishimoto... lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2008)

You know, I wonder what's going to happen when they try to recruit Pein to this plan and he's like, "Fuck that noise. I'm all about stopping wars, making nuclear bomb jutsus for the ca$h-money and sexin' the Konan."

OMG, three-way battle!


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> lol people calling Sasuke stupid
> 
> 
> the guy is a genius



In what sense?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

damn, wonder sasuke+madara+pein+kisame attacking together?


pein makes the rain, sasuke the kirin, madara the amaterasu and kisame the tsunami



it will be the apocalypse


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> If Sasuke wants to go villain and try to destroy Konoha, then fine. If he wants to stay grey and just go after Danzou and the Advisors, also fine. But why they hell is he going along with Madara who admitted helping Itachi kill his family? Has he completely forgotten about getting revenge for his family? Or is he trying to do what he did to Orochimaru which would end in one of them looking completely stupid?



we dont know what kind of help Madara did.. and at the last chapter he called Itachi a lier..


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

This thread just keeps getting better and better.  

I wonder if Kishi is really going to make Sasuke into an uber-baddy. I mean, won't his fanbase go nuts?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I don't care too much if him achieves power in certain way if it's well explained. (training under Oro, improving his chidori, etc) But the whole "i'm giving my power touching your forehead" was the worse explanation ever. Besides the whole Uchiha plot didn't make sense thanks to the last chapters.
> 
> Itachi should remained as Uchihahaha. His arrogant sociopatah elistist attitude made a better villian than a plot device like now.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke are still kids. Most of the hokages had elite teachers and became powerful and famous when they were older than them.



but sasuke is rare and naruto is a jin, something which seems to surpass the other hokages, i mean look at madara flashbacks he seemed to be around sasuke age when hailed the strongest uchiha before joining seju for konoha


----------



## Tengu (May 28, 2008)

I  guess this is way Itachi never wanted to tell Sasuke the thruth.


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

Waking.Dream said:


> You have got to be kidding me. There's no way it's a brother's encounter.



Ya know how much Suigetsu looks like Sai's bro?


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> This thread just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> I wonder if Kishi is really going to make Sasuke into an uber-baddy. I mean, won't his fanbase go nuts?



I think Sasuke was becoming too popular..just a guess though.


----------



## Captain Apoo (May 28, 2008)

So this chapter confirms Sasuke entirely accepts being played like a fiddle?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> damn, wonder sasuke+madara+pein+kisame attacking together?
> 
> 
> pein makes the rain, sasuke the kirin, madara the amaterasu and kisame the tsunami
> ...



No amount of chidoris and rasengans could defend against that monstrosity.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> we dont know what kind of help Madara did.. and at the last chapter he called Itachi a lier..



He said Itachi was lying about the Kyuubi summoning. Madara admitted to helping Itachi kill the Uchiha. He said that he wanted revenge on the Uchiha.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think Sasuke was becoming too popular..just a guess though.



Uh, so you alienate his fanbase?

THIS IS A GOOD WAY TO MAKE MONEYS.


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

CS LV3 JUUGO!!!!


----------



## Toproq (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems to me that madara joined team hawk.
> so its a 5 members team.
> akatsuki plays no part in it.its seperated from akatsuki,and its goals.
> the only ones who still represent akatsuki are pein and kisame,konan,zetsu.



Hrm... a 5 member team huh? I guess that means

Naruto vs Sasuke
Madara vs Yamato
Karin vs Sakura
Juggo vs Sai
Suigetsu vs Kakashi


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (May 28, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Maybe Sasuke is just alittle retarded.



A little?  lol.

If anything, Sasuke is one dumb shit.  How can he listen to Madara, who by the way helped killed Uchihas.  

Sasuke's angry because Itachi let him win lol how sad 


Sasuke said he'll crush konoha still makes me ROFL.  He really thinks he can just run over Konoha.  Hasn't he learned anything yet.  Itachi's sacrifice has gone down the drain.  


3 Things that are going to happen to Sasuke:

1. ) madara will backstab him
2. ) konoha will win against "hawlk"
3. ) naruto will destroy him


thanks for making it easy, kishi


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke...an uber-baddy??!?!?!?!?!?

Don't be ridiculous...Sasuke is good against fodder ninjas and washed-up has-beens (Oro)

But when he goes up against someone who is just as good if not better...he gets his ass handed to him...

oh and in case most of u are wondering...ANBU and ROOT are fodder...


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> This thread just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> I wonder if Kishi is really going to make Sasuke into an uber-baddy. I mean, won't his fanbase go nuts?



I think the shock isn't that big considering Kishi did us the favor to ruin the manga step by step. 

Fist the Uchiha fight, then Madara's redundant explanation, "Itachi is a hero" and now this. 

Kishimoto was kind enough to prepare us for "lol... a monkey is writing this manga"


----------



## Dasher (May 28, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> So this chapter confirms Sasuke entirely accepts being played like a fiddle?



That was confirmed ever since he fell right into oro's lap.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> lol people calling Sasuke stupid
> 
> 
> the guy is a genius



Even Enstein lacked common sense...


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

Well, if they're really going to attack Konoha this is pretty much proof that all of Sasuke's team will be killed by Konoha. We just don't know about Sasuke himself.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Uh, so you alienate his fanbase?
> 
> THIS IS A GOOD WAY TO MAKE MONEYS.



In what world do you people think this will make him LESS popular?

Some of the most popular characters in manga are the villains...That's always been true, especially for Naruto.


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Uh, so you alienate his fanbase?
> THIS IS A GOOD WAY TO MAKE MONEYS.


You can't create a good manga just thinking about moneys!


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

Riiiiight, I'm rating this thread higher than 3 stars coz it deserves more than that! 

Laterrss, I've got 2 exams next week so need to prepare for them 
Happy Posting


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke: *evil laughter* DESTROY KONOHA! BUWAHAHAHAHAHA!
*coughs* Ahem. By the way, Suigetsu, what ever happened with Kisame?

Suigetsu: I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> Fist the Uchiha fight



What was bad about the fight?


----------



## Captain Apoo (May 28, 2008)

People were always saying how they love Sasuke because he walks his own path and isn't bound by typical Shounen rules, but it's turned out that he's never walked his own path eevr, but been driven onto the one he is on by Itachi and Madara.


----------



## Itachi_no_koibito (May 28, 2008)

*WAIT!!*

*WHAT HAPPENED TO KISAME??? *


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Even Enstein lacked common sense...



as do most geniuses...

they could dissect the toughest equations or most dense prose...but they couldn't tell u what it is that makes an ordinary, burger-flipping person happy just to be alive...


----------



## Perverted King (May 28, 2008)

Talk about going psycho. Poor Naruto. He's shit!


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (May 28, 2008)

What the hell happened to Sasuke's eyes...they do not look like any sort of traditional Mangekyou style.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

ppl need to hold on


i doubt that sasuke will just attack everyone in konoha like crazy

i think that he wants danzou and the elders going down

the problem is that it can bring one revolution, and a 4th war with that

exacly what itachi did not want

sasuke cannot see that?


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> damn, wonder sasuke+madara+pein+kisame attacking together?
> 
> 
> pein makes the rain, sasuke the kirin, madara the amaterasu and kisame the tsunami
> ...




holy crap, you couldn't be more than the uchiha nuthugger yourself.  

can you just go back and read fanfics, little "girl"? thank you.


btw, real apocalypse is when naruto controls nine tails fully.  i will bet you with everything that none of akatsuki + hawk will be able to stop a monster naruto.  talk about inhuman rampage.


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I think the shock isn't that big considering Kishi did us the favor to ruin the manga step by step.
> 
> Fist the Uchiha fight, then Madara's redundant explanation, "Itachi is a hero" and now this.
> 
> Kishimoto was kind enough to prepare us for "lol... a monkey is writing this manga"



You better leave the forums. You just can't accept something too obvious, and Kishi knows clearly what he's doing (like any other manga-ka), so he didn't ruin anything just because you say


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> In what world do you people think this will make him LESS popular?
> 
> Some of the most popular characters in manga are the villains...That's always been true, especially for Naruto.



Sure, but the people who like villains like them for being villains, for the most part, and the people who like heroes like them for being heroes. If a hero (or whatever it is you'd call Sasuke) turns into a villain, the people who liked him may change their minds.


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

Sparta Konoha will burn to the ground.

Funny how Sasuke shrugs off the fact Madara participated. ¬_____¬


----------



## Captain Apoo (May 28, 2008)

And I don't see Kisame in any of the pics but everyone is saying he's joined with Hebi? :S


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 28, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ah. I also got a PM with E = Eternal.
> 
> Anyway, my main qualm with this chapter of while we all knew Sasuke had to become a bad guy somehow due to the whole need for a Naruto v. Sasuke round 2. But the transition, and motivation wise, its piss poor.
> 
> ...



Yeah, quite a bit of luster was stripped from his character.  Where he had several paths against getting "saved" by Naruto, now all signs are pointing to him getting his butt kicked in the end and being turned around by one of Naruto's sermons.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Uh, so you alienate his fanbase?
> 
> THIS IS A GOOD WAY TO MAKE MONEYS.



I think 'they' hope that those Sasuke fans are going to start liking Naruto. I don't know about those peeps in Japan, but I know it ain't happening here. To me, Naruto will always be the worst main character ever*shrugs*


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Waking.Dream said:


> Riiiiight, I'm rating this thread higher than 3 stars coz it deserves more than that!
> 
> Laterrss, I've got 2 exams next week so need to prepare for them
> Happy Posting



I wonder who could POSSIBLY be rating this thread lower than 4 stars...

*cough*Sasuketards*cough*Sasuketards*cough*


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> What was bad about the fight?



Itachi not using anything except MS. 2 chapters of genjutsu. Total lack of emotion unlike VOTE. 

The fight itself wasn't that bad. Unless... not as bad as Jiraiya vs Pain. But still was a dissapoint considering all the hype.


----------



## Deimos (May 28, 2008)

Hahahahaha! Look! Just look at it! Sasuke's crying. He's crying again! See? He always cries. 

DDDDDDDDDDDD

Though seriously, if he's going to crush Konoha because they screwed him Itachi, then he's doing one good thing, for once. Go Sasuke! Make them understand how sacred Itachi was!


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> we dont know what kind of help Madara did.. and at the last chapter he called Itachi a lier..



He said Itachi lied about the Kyuubi attack...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Sparta Konoha will burn to the ground.
> 
> Funny how Sasuke shrugs off the fact Madara participated. ?_____?



yeah, no kidding right???

How do u happen to overlook the fact it was Madara who always wanted to maintain a Uchiha dominance over all things Senju and Konoha...


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> ppl need to hold on
> 
> 
> i doubt that sasuke will just attack everyone in konoha like crazy
> ...



Same happened when he followed Oro, the one who killed the 3rd, etc.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze_Minato said:


> holy crap, you couldn't be more than the uchiha nuthugger yourself.
> 
> can you just go back and read fanfics, little "girl"? thank you.
> 
> ...



Yeah, no doubt it will be impossible for Madara to control his little doggy.

Ah, god, this is awesome.


----------



## Garfield (May 28, 2008)

I'm like so excited :WOW
All my predictions came true


----------



## Captain Apoo (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> ppl need to hold on
> 
> 
> i doubt that sasuke will just attack everyone in konoha like crazy
> ...



Sasuke has been played like a cheap violin. He is out of his mind, completely insane.



Sasuke said:


> Sparta Konoha will burn to the ground.
> 
> Funny how Sasuke shrugs off the fact Madara participated. ?_____?



The eternal contradiction that is Sasuke. He wants Itachi dead because he killed Uchiha, but not Madara?

Maybe he's "lying" again.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> yeah, no kidding right???
> 
> How do u happen to overlook the fact it was Madara who always wanted to maintain a Uchiha dominance over all things Senju and Konoha...



He's not overlooking that, guys, he's just pulling the same shit he did with Oro.

It probably won't work this time, since Madara is a beast, but that's what he's pulling.

BY THE WAY, I submit that Jewsuke become the new telegrams image. Who's game?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> He said Itachi lied about the Kyuubi attack...



Madara got reasons to lie about his crimes. Itachi is the one who said the whole truth.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

kojak488 said:


> In the spoiler picture where we see Sasuke crying and to the left we get the new team Hawk.. does anyone know who all FIVE people?  From top to bottom I see:
> Tobi/Madara
> Suigetsu
> Karin
> ...



It's a hawk.

The characters next to it are apparently the sound that a hawk makes. It has its mouth open and it's crying out.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Combinatorix said:


> I'm like so excited :WOW
> All my predictions came true



Not to be a jerk...but did u wanna cookie...

cause I do...

but let's see since u are so good with predictions...I want to hear some predictions about what will happen over the next 20 chapters or so...


----------



## Waking.Dream (May 28, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> People were always saying how they love Sasuke because he walks his own path and isn't bound by typical Shounen rules, but it's turned out that he's never walked his own path eevr, but been driven onto the one he is on by Itachi and Madara.



You hit the nail. Nice one  I feel exactly the same way 

But he did decide not to obtain the MS by not killing Naruto... I don't think Itachi planned that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2008)

If Sasuke's a jew, then Naruto's Oscar Schindler.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> You better leave the forums. You just can't accept something too obvious, and Kishi knows clearly what he's doing (like any other manga-ka), so he didn't ruin anything just because you say



Lol. So I'll leave the forum because you say?. Kishimoto has ruined the manga. I will still read it because there is no point droping it after 400 chapters. But if you can't accept this manga went downhill it isn't my fault. One Piece is a shitty manga and it double the sells of Naruto in Japan. 

Part 1 was pure win. It's not coincidence that most  of people were dissapointed with the direction  of part 2.


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> You guys are in denial! He said he would crush Konoha, not Konoha's elders and Danzou. There's a clear reason for that statement.



The sentence CAN MEAN BOTH. 

The clear reason for that statement is the dramatic effect in the chapter ending. 

It would be RETARDED for the character to mean "all the village" 

As mentioned before in WW2 the statement "We're gonna crush Germany" wasn't about the country but its regime. 

Hell, even in sport, you use similar sentences all the time: "Liverpool is gonna beat Manchester" obviously only concerns their football teams, since you don't pretend there will be an inter-city brawl.


----------



## Karman (May 28, 2008)

So its confirmed, Naruto WILL have to beat the sense back into Sasuke.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> He's not overlooking that, guys, he's just pulling the same shit he did with Oro.
> 
> It probably won't work this time, since Madara is a beast, but that's what he's pulling.
> 
> BY THE WAY, I submit that Jewsuke become the new telegrams image. Who's game?



I hear ya'

and yeah...Shodai's Jewsuke image definitely need to become the new Konoha Telegrams Image...I second that...

^^^ oh wait...in that case, won't NF be labeled as Anti-Semitic...

*gasp*the Bush Administration will then start a full out effort to expose NF as an internet based sleeper cell...

^^^nvm, that's just me being paranoid...


----------



## Captain Apoo (May 28, 2008)

Jewsuke


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2008)

kojak488 said:


> ....WHO IS THIS?  THAT EYE LOOKS LIKE KISAME!!!!


It's a hawk.

And about Sasuke being manipulated, well, yeah, but it wasn't really much manipulation.  Madara is just apparently really good at tugging the right strings and predicting what's going to happen.  I mean, after all, Madaralike  30 chapters ago basically predicted this would happen.


----------



## Itachi_no_koibito (May 28, 2008)

^ Is that dude in the top left corner Kisame?? It could be Madara but why show him twice???


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> He's not overlooking that, guys, he's just pulling the same shit he did with Oro.



Like this? 
You can read them all here!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If Sasuke's a jew, then Naruto's Oscar Schindler.



BBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEESSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT thing I have heard THE ENTIRE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this week has been shitty so far... POS REP ARE IN ORDER...

I like need to make this my sig dog...


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Hexa said:


> It's a hawk.
> 
> And about Sasuke being manipulated, well, yeah, but it wasn't really much manipulation.  Madara is just apparently really good at tugging the right strings and predicting what's going to happen.  I mean, after all, Madaralike  30 chapters ago basically predicted this would happen.



He's using his Sharingan to hynoptize Sasuke.

LOLOLOLOLOLO

By the way, I think the facepalm emote isn't working. Its exceeded its bandwith, lol. Thats how many facepalms there have been today I guess.


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_no_koibito said:


> *WAIT!!*
> 
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO KISAME??? *



It's just more proof that Kishi obviously forgets about other characters. -_-



JeanneUchiha said:


> ppl need to hold on
> 
> 
> i doubt that sasuke will just attack everyone in konoha like crazy
> ...



Even if Sasuke doesn't personally attack everyone like crazy, he's bringing in people like Suigetsu to fight. I actually like Suigetsu, but we know what he's like. He will kill innocent people.

Sasuke is officially a serious jerk though. I always thought he was and I hate him but man this really adds to it even more!

Sasuke is more of a villain now than the majority of Akatsuki. And by starting this, he's going to create a lot of death.


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_no_koibito said:


> ^ Is that dude in the top left corner Kisame?? It could be Madara but why show him twice???



It's a hawk.

Yeah, Madara predicted all this. Borderline clairvoyance.


----------



## Seph (May 28, 2008)

> Some of the most popular characters in manga are the villains...That's always been true, especially for Naruto.



..Who? I can only think of Deidara. Itachi wasn't that popular, nor was Zabuza.

I don't think Sasuke is too smart. Then again, I never did.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

I will wait until things be further developed. Knowing Kishi he will have it make more sense in later chapters. I will wait until things goes into more depth. I learn this lesson from Itachi. I originally thought he was going to stay a shitty fodder psycho villain, but Kishi gave him some depth a few chapters later. I guess now Naruto has a real reason to fight Sasuke. I just hope Kishi do something to make me interested in their rematch. Though I am looking forward to seeing the faces of Team 7 when Sasuke reveals his EMS.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

nvm...seems like Kisame is still there...


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Like this?
> You can read them all here!




Pretty much, yeah.

OH YEAH ORO, I'M TOTALLY GONNA LET YOU HAVE MY BODY, FOR SURE. LET'S GO KILL ITACHI TOGETHER! 

Similarly,

OH YEAH, MADARA, WE'RE TOTALLY PALS NOW, DON'T WORRY. YOU'RE LIKE MY BEST FRIEND LET'S GO DESTROY KONOHA TOGETHER! 

Except Madara isn't a retard, so I don't think it will work on him.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Trent said:


> The sentence CAN MEAN BOTH.
> 
> The clear reason for that statement is the dramatic effect in the chapter ending.
> 
> ...



And like I said before. Sasuke is a missing-nin. What makes you think Konoha will let him waltz into their gates and murk the elders when the true reason behind the Uchiha Massacre wasn't even made public (only the elders and Sandaime knew within Konoha)? They'll go against him which inevitably will force him to defend himself and possibly spark the same wars Itachi feared the Coup D'etat would...


----------



## achika54 (May 28, 2008)

Ah, this is what I have been waiting for...the brilliant, flawless logic of Sasuke.  Forget the fact that loyalty to Konoha was so damned important to Itachi to a point where he threw everything away to save it.  No no!  Sasuke too smart for that!  Somehow, Sasuke was able to see what Itachi really wanted even though his brother purposely lied to him to keep him from doing something boneheaded like this; put a freakin' trapdoor in his eye to keep Madara from telling him the truth and therefore doing something boneheaded like this; etc.  

But seriously, this next arc is going to be awesome.  Hell, we are guaranteed some of Naruto's brilliant loyalty speeches right off!


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Jewsuke



He's a real Jewchiha now.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Let's see...Sasuke was secondary in the character polls all the way until the Valley of the End, when he kicked Naruto's sorry ass and shoved a Chidori through his lung...when he shot to #1 and stayed there.

...Yeah, Japanese are sure gonna hate Villain Sasuke.

*shakes head*

The moronitude on this forum never fails to amuse.


----------



## E (May 28, 2008)

quick! somebody PS chickenhawk


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

The elders are so screwed 

Sasuke crying was... a nice change. 




...
Are those flowers in his eyes?


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Lol. So I'll leave the forum because you say?. Kishimoto has ruined the manga. I will still read it because there is no point droping it after 400 chapters. But if you can't accept this manga went downhill it isn't my fault. One Piece is a shitty manga and it double the sells of Naruto in Japan.
> 
> Part 1 was pure win. It's not coincidence that most  of people were dissapointed with the direction  of part 2.



Hearing you calling One Piece a shitty manga shows clearly your degree of intelligence. If Mamoru or Teach read this... Same with Kishi's writing. The man is doing his job well. No one with a minimum of intelligence should believe nothing of what you say


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> And like I said before. Sasuke is a missing-nin. What makes you think Konoha will let him waltz into their gates and murk the elders when the true reason behind the Uchiha Massacre wasn't even made public (only the elders and Sandaime knew within Konoha)? They'll go against him which inevitably will force him to defend himself and possibly spark the same wars Itachi feared the Coup D'etat would...



EXACTLY...that's why i said sasuke is a retard...he fails to realize his new mission with team hawk will only undo everything Itachi tried to save...namely, stability in the ninja world.


----------



## Perseverance (May 28, 2008)

Aww man... no Naruto :S

And that was so damn predictable... can't believe there was deluded people that actually thought sasuke would turn over a new leaf, and go all good again.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 28, 2008)

FINALLY! Team Hebi.. err... Hawk returns! And finally, Sasuke has the Mangekyou Sharingan... I wonder what it's techniques are? It's kind of odd-looking compared to the other Mangekyou Sharingans we have seen.

But... why does he want to destroy Konoha?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> The elders are so screwed
> 
> Sasuke crying was... a nice change.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^ I'm guessing u didn't see Shodai's picture of Jewsuke...


----------



## Rokudaime (May 28, 2008)

Oh man..I just hope that Sasuke actually give some serious ass-kicking on Kakashi and Yamato.

I kinda tired watching these 2 so-called jounin acting almighty in front of everyone.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

If Sasuke wants to attack Konoha good on him, we all know he want succeed but it will be fun seeing him try


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 28, 2008)

...

Yeah. If there's one thing this chapter proved is that becoming a hawk wasn't a good thing. Also, Team Hawk (or Taka if you prefer) is meh. I liked the potential Hebi had, but nothing of where Hawk is going. Anyway, I'm guessing that after this chapter, we'll switch back to Konoha or the search team a bit, and Hebi will come back into play during an actual attack. 





swim-nin said:


> Whatever happened to logic?


 Kishi ate it. 



tictactoc said:


> Hey guys flash news:
> CHARACTERS ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO ALWAYS TAKE THE BEST DECISIONS


 THAT DOESN'T MEAN ANYONE HAS TO LIKE IT 



vagnard said:


> There are blant contradictions in Sasuke's characterization in the last 20 chapters. It's not my fault if you don't want to see them. Sasuke was a good character that was ruined. Period. Just like Naruto.


 They have been derailed, haven't they?



> Only Sakura improved a bit in timeskip.


 



> From uselss tsundere he went to white mage tsundere.







Incubus said:


> If Sasuke wants to go villain and try to destroy Konoha, then fine. If he wants to stay grey and just go after Danzou and the Advisors, also fine. But why they hell is he going along with Madara who admitted helping Itachi kill his family? Has he completely forgotten about getting revenge for his family? *Or is he trying to do what he did to Orochimaru which would end in one of them looking completely stupid?*


 Possible, but doubt it.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Didn't Itachi want to protect Konoha? Why the heck is Sasuke doing this then?


 Who says he wants to go with Itachi wants in the first place?


----------



## Marte1980 (May 28, 2008)

Maybe now this will be the Sasuke fan's dynamics :
Fanboys number = stationary or growing
Fangirls number = stationary or decreasing

Most likely the boys who liked Sasuke don't give a darn if he's a villain or not, they may even like him more(I'm absolutely not a Sasuke fan, but I'd prefer him to be a villain).
Maybe for girls this is a bit different. Usually girls like the fake bad guy, the guy which seems bad but(they hope) in his hurt he's somehow good("I just need to open his heart to me" or other crap like that). Just a guess!


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It's just more proof that Kishi obviously forgets about other characters. -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, more of a villain than the Akatsuki?

You're clueless. He is _at most _the same level of villain as the akatsuki members, with the exception of Itachi, perhaps. Every member of the Akatsuki has killed the shit out of a large, large number of people, often for their own personal amusement or to gain power for their own selfish gains. Sasuke may cause a lot of death because he is a screwed up and manipulated kid with too much power and too little emotional maturity. Not that it in any way excuses his actions, or even lessens their impact, but on what planet is he _more _of a villain than the Akatsuki members?


----------



## Penance (May 28, 2008)

This should be fun...


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> Hearing you calling One Piece a shitty manga shows clearly your degree of intelligence. If Mamoru or Teach read this... Same with Kishi's writing. The man is doing his job well. No one with a minimum of intelligence should believe nothing of what you say



Lol. If you like One Piece it shows your degree of intelligence. "Go to the island, kill evil pirate crew and then a couple of scatologic jokes". 

It's the worst shounen I have read ever. But don't worry... Naruto is going into that direction... so probably you will love it.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> Aww man... no Naruto :S
> 
> And that was so damn predictable... can't believe there was deluded people that actually thought sasuke would turn over a new leaf, and go all good again.



^^^ no kidding right...I guess most people just happened to forget that Madara wanted Sasuke to turn into a warhawk.


----------



## Nuzzie (May 28, 2008)

Kishi should take lessons from Oda.

Who's with me gaiz


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> And like I said before. Sasuke is a missing-nin. What makes you think Konoha will let him waltz into their gates and murk the elders when the true reason behind the Uchiha Massacre wasn't even made public (only the elders and Sandaime knew within Konoha)? They'll go against him which inevitably will force him to defend himself and possibly spark the same wars Itachi feared the Coup D'etat would...



Oh, yeah   :/


----------



## Garfield (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Not to be a jerk...but did u wanna cookie...
> 
> cause I do...
> 
> but let's see since u are so good with predictions...I want to hear some predictions about what will happen over the next 20 chapters or so...


Can't right now as I haven't yet read the chapter 

Get back to me this Sunday when I am free from real life again 

Adios 

Chicago here I come :WOW


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> And like I said before. Sasuke is a missing-nin. What makes you think Konoha will let him waltz into their gates and murk the elders when the true reason behind the Uchiha Massacre wasn't even made public (only the elders and Sandaime knew within Konoha)? They'll go against him which inevitably will force him to defend himself and possibly spark the same wars Itachi feared the Coup D'etat would...



I don't see Sasuke succeeding at all, you know, not on his own, I agree that there will be some fights between the two sides but Danzou part in the Uchiha massacre will somehow be uncovered or he'll just try to take over Konoha (maybe use Root to murder Tsunade)(although I don't really see going without a bang) THEN they would be on the same side again. The story could even focus on Kakashi and Sakura as Kishi mentioned he would.

As for getting into Konoha, Itachi and Kisame strolled in wearing completely unsuspicious huge hats hiding their face, so that's not THAT hard to pull off


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

Things is starting to get interesting and I'm assuming this the Konoha invasion of part 2. Sasuke and Team Hawk will make their move on Konoha (I'm thinking the old pricks and their followers), Madara returning to the village, Kisame possibly joining and will create a Tsunami, Pein going after Naruto, and most likely Danzou's coup d'etat. This next arc will kick ass. 

I have a feeling that Naruto and Sasuke will team up against Danzou and his followers. Then afterwards Pein will attack Naruto and reveal that he was the bastard who killed Jiraiya. This will probably lead to a rescue Naruto arc in which Tsunade will die. Since she sworn that she will rescue Naruto if he is to be kidnapped by Akatsuki and I don't see her dying any other way.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> Aww man... no Naruto



But he will be in the next chapter,according to the script pek


----------



## sheshyo (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze_Minato said:


> A little?  lol.
> 
> If anything, Sasuke is one dumb shit.  How can he listen to Madara, who by the way helped killed Uchihas.
> 
> Sasuke's angry because Itachi let him win lol how sad



Or he's angry at _Konoha's_ underhanded ways of dealing with the Uchiha clan; taking advantage of Itachi by assigning him to kill his own clan for the "greater good," and leading to the tragic fate of Itachi and their relationship. Sasuke's immediate reaction is quite understandable, and it's too early to prejudge his course of action. 

Itachi threatened to put Konoha at risk if something happened to Sasuke, and it's not surprising Sasuke feels as strongly for not only Itachi's fate, but for his entire clan. Of course Sasuke still may not believe Madara completely, so I bet he'll certainly go after Danzou/Elders directly for that verification.


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ I'm guessing u didn't see Shodai's picture of Jewsuke...



Damn I missed it 




But now I will use the flower pattern. With the open shirt and assbow... it should make a gay funny picture.

And Sasuke going bad is not only predictable, it's also very lame. We know Naruto is going to use Jesus no Jutsu with him, that's he is not really bad, that Naruto will help him punish the meanies who killed his family, yada yada.


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

maybe a total war will start


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

I can't believe Kishimoto would make me miss Konoha.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Damn I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here...i'll try to find it and post it for u...it is hilarious


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> EXACTLY...that's why i said sasuke is a retard...he fails to realize his new mission with team hawk will only undo everything Itachi tried to save...namely, stability in the ninja world.



Ah well. I only cared about Sasuke because of the fighting style he brought to the table...

Moving on to better things, it's time Naruto ushers in this new revolution to the shinobi world. I know it's premature seeing as he ain't no where near Sasuke's level (especially now), but hopefully he'll get the same or better development Sasuke got since the time he left Oro...


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> Things is starting to get interesting and I'm assuming this the Konoha invasion of part 2. Sasuke and Team Hawk will make their move on Konoha (I'm thinking the old pricks and their followers), Madara returning to the village, Kisame possibly joining and will create a Tsunami, Pein going after Naruto, and most likely Danzou's coup d'etat. This next arc will kick ass.
> 
> I have a feeling that Naruto and Sasuke will team up against Danzou and his followers. Then afterwards Pein will attack Naruto and reveal that he was the bastard who killed Jiraiya. This will probably lead to a rescue Naruto arc in which Tsunade will die. Since she sworn that she will rescue Naruto if he is to be kidnapped by Akatsuki and I don't see her dying any other way.



Uhm no. Sasuke will try to destroy Konoha, meanwhile Kakashi and Sakura get something to do. Naruto will come back in the picture in december and will kill Sasuke with his key-kyuubi powerup. He'll become hokage, marry Sakura and diss Hinata.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

sheshyo said:


> Or he's angry at _Konoha's_ underhanded ways of dealing with the Uchiha clan; taking advantage of Itachi by assigning him to kill his own clan for the "greater good," and leading to the tragic fate of Itachi and their relationship. Sasuke's immediate reaction is quite understandable, and it's too early to prejudge his course of action.
> 
> Itachi threatened to put Konoha at risk if something happened to Sasuke, and it's not surprising Sasuke feels as strongly for not only Itachi's fate, but for his entire clan.* Of course Sasuke still may not believe Madara completely, so I bet he'll certainly go after Danzou/Elders directly for that verification.*



This is what I expected him to do. But he says that he plans to crush Konoha (whatever that specifically means). And it looks like he's bringing Madara along with him.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> Maybe now this will be the Sasuke fan's dynamics :
> Fanboys number = stationary or growing
> Fangirls number = stationary or decreasing
> 
> ...



A third option:

maybe they just dislike bad writing.


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> *But he will be in the next chapter*,according to the script pek




So the manga will be worth more than a facepalm?


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> Things is starting to get interesting and I'm assuming this the Konoha invasion of part 2. Sasuke and Team Hawk will make their move on Konoha (I'm thinking the old pricks and their followers), Madara returning to the village, Kisame possibly joining and will create a Tsunami, Pein going after Naruto, and most likely Danzou's coup d'etat. This next arc will kick ass.
> 
> I have a feeling that Naruto and Sasuke will team up against Danzou and his followers. Then afterwards Pein will attack Naruto and reveal that he was the bastard who killed Jiraiya. This will probably lead to a rescue Naruto arc in which Tsunade will die. Since she sworn that she will rescue Naruto if he is to be kidnapped by Akatsuki and I don't see her dying any other way.



I'll love it too. 

Sasuke returning Konoha at this point would be pretty anticlimatic.

As for crushing Konoha, I suppose he means kill the leaders and figth people who are in the way.  Not killing innocent civillians.


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Uh, more of a villain than the Akatsuki?
> 
> You're clueless. He is _at most _the same level of villain as the akatsuki members, with the exception of Itachi, perhaps. Every member of the Akatsuki has killed the shit out of a large, large number of people, often for their own personal amusement or to gain power for their own selfish gains. Sasuke may cause a lot of death because he is a screwed up and manipulated kid with too much power and too little emotional maturity. Not that it in any way excuses his actions, or even lessens their impact, but on what planet is he _more _of a villain than the Akatsuki members?



Well it seems like that might be what Sasuke is turning into. He's got Madara with him now apparently, who's an Akatsuki member. :S

Anyway, if Suigetsu is back with Sasuke now....I wonder if the next time we see Suigetsu fight he'll pull out Kisame's sword. -_- If Kisame was killed off screen then he had an even more crappy death than Hidan.



Wait is that Kisame in this pic at the top left?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> So the manga will be worth more than a facepalm?



Much better my friend,much better


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2008)

Oh, looking through, the spoiler guy had also posted the "next chapter" note and the "next chapter preview" for Naruto in the back of jump.

I guess it essentially says, "what is Hawk's destination?  [something]!?  Next chapter: 'Purpose'."

And apparently the back says "Sasuke's decision!  What of Naruto?!" more or less.


----------



## cha-uzu (May 28, 2008)

Itachi is rolling over in his Grave... smh. Sasuke, did exactly what he didn't want... Now whatever Itachi said to Naruto will be quite empairative!


----------



## Jonas (May 28, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO KISAME IF TEAM HEBI IS STILL ALIVE!??!?!


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> As for crushing Konoha, I suppose he means kill the leaders and figth people who are in the way.  Not killing innocent civillians.



I don't know Zuul...I think he will probably try to kill the innocent people too.


----------



## Itachi_no_koibito (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is going to rape all the chicks in Konoha to rebuild his clan.


----------



## swim-nin (May 28, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> maybe a total war will start



Which is exactly what Itachi was trying to prevent 
Well done Sasuke


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

Jonas said:


> WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO KISAME IF TEAM HEBI IS STILL ALIVE!??!?!



Dun' worry. He has to be alive, no way in hell those chumps could take down the blue beast.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Naruto's name is ALWAYS in katakana...Naruto in hiragana means "to become", which is in clear reference to Hawk's headed-to location.

The spoiler does NOT say:

Sidetext:

鷹の次なる行く先は?その頃なるとは!?次号「目的」へ!
Where does Hawk go next? What does Naruto do now?

Next issue "The purpose"

It says:
Where is Hawk going? That location is?!

Next time: Goal


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Am I the only one that doesn't see Sasuke's actions here as "final villianish"? They're god damn justified after what Konoha did. I don't see it as bad, I just see it as a way for him to finally be able to confront Naruto again. He'll be Naruto's opponent - and then friend, inevitably - but not his "final villian". Then again... it could work. That actually just made a lot of sense. D: Damn my thinking while editing posts.

Sasuke can't really "go bad" anyway. He's already a missing-nin who left Konoha to train with Orochimaru for 2 years and stuck his arm through his best friends chest before he left  He's kind of already as bad as it gets.

But then again, I'm completely torn. I still can't justify Itachi as 100% good even though all he did was carry out his mission and kill people planning a war-starting-rebellion. So what right have I to say Sasuke is "doing the right thing" here by attacking Konoha/Danzou?

Dammit.


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

swim-nin said:


> Which is exactly what Itachi was trying to prevent
> Well done Sasuke



it would be nice to see other countrys in action.. i think it's something we all would like to see


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@gabzilla:*
> 
> HERE IT IS...





But the flowers make it gay and gay suits the assbow 



Incubus said:


> This is what I expected him to do. But he says that he plans to crush Konoha (whatever that specifically means). And it looks like he's bringing Madara along with him.



Maybe he will use Madara to negociate.  You know "Hello Tsunade, here is Madara, responsible of every shit that went wrong in this fucking manga. Since I've been such a nice boy and killed Orochimaru and Deidara and brought you the evil mastermind, may I kill Danzou and his groupies?"


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Hopefully this will cause a shinobi war


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Trent said:


> I don't see Sasuke succeeding at all, you know, not on his own, I agree that there will be some fights between the two sides but Danzou part in the Uchiha massacre will somehow be uncovered or he'll just try to take over Konoha (maybe use Root to murder Tsunade)(although I don't really see going without a bang) THEN they would be on the same side again. The story could even focus on Kakashi and Sakura as Kishi mentioned he would.
> 
> As for getting into Konoha, Itachi and Kisame strolled in wearing completely unsuspicious huge hats hiding their face, so that's not THAT hard to pull off



Of course he won't succeed on his own. But that's not my point. My point is how will he convince the village it was the elder's call to slaughter the clan when he is a missing-nin himself? Not to mention he's got Orochimaru's old lackies and the most notorious organization as his back-up?

Yeah, Itachi genjutsu'd the guards, but they were spotted by the little tea shop. And later were confronted by the pond/lake. So Sasuke won't be hard to detect. Especially when he's not even as calm and descreet(sp?) as his brother is. Shit, I can picture him running top speed for Danzou's estate with a Chidori issuing out threats like he did against Itachi in the hallway...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_no_koibito said:


> Sasuke is going to rape all the chicks in Konoha to rebuild his clan.



^^^ don't count on it...he is prolly gay...

if anything, it'll happen through in-vitro fertilization...I mean isn't Tsuande THE MEDICAL NINJA...I'm sure she could come up with something suitable for Sasuke's evil plan to resurrect the Uchiha clan...if Sasuke even wants to do that...


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't see Sasuke's actions here as "final villianish"? They're god damn justified after what Konoha did. I don't see it as bad, I just see it as a way for him to finally be able to confront Naruto again.
> 
> Sasuke can't really "go bad" anyway. He's already a missing-nin who left Konoha to train with Orochimaru for 2 years and stuck his arm through his best friends chest before he left
> 
> ...


The thing that most of us Sasu fans don't like is that he's going after the whole village, not the ones responsible..

That is all really..


----------



## Ministry (May 28, 2008)

Yall had to know this was comeing. Its always been about Naruto vs Sasuke since they first met.

I'm sure at the end they will fight Madara together to save Konoha.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> But the flowers make it gay and gay suits the assbow
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he will use Madara to negociate.  You know "Hello Tsunade, here is Madara, responsible of every shit that went wrong in this fucking manga. Since I've been such a nice boy and killed Orochimaru and Deidara and brought you the evil mastermind, may I kill Danzou and his groupies?"



^^^ if u think the flowers will do justice to how gay Jewsuke is then GO FOR IT...

I could do with some more EPIC LULZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well it seems like that might be what Sasuke is turning into. He's got Madara with him now apparently, who's an Akatsuki member. :S
> 
> Anyway, if Suigetsu is back with Sasuke now....I wonder if the next time we see Suigetsu fight he'll pull out Kisame's sword. -_- If Kisame was killed off screen then he had an even more crappy death than Hidan.



He is saying in the worst of the cases he is as bad as akatsuki members. But in no way he is worse than them. He isn't even still on the same level than them considering he hasn't killed someone yet....


But at this point I'd prefer if Sasuke turned a full villian and die against Naruto. But we know Kishimoto doesn't have the balls for that for the whole yaoi stuff. So he will be saved by WoF again and remain as a tool without taking a decision on his own.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Maybe he will use Madara to negociate.  You know "Hello Tsunade, here is Madara, responsible of every shit that went wrong in this fucking manga. Since I've been such a nice boy and killed Orochimaru and Deidara and brought you the evil mastermind, may I kill Danzou and his groupies?"



Tsunade: Go right on ahead. 

Madara: 

Danzou: 

Advisors: 

Sasuke:


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

Jonas said:


> WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO KISAME IF TEAM HEBI IS STILL ALIVE!??!?!



Well I just noticed that Kisame seems to be in this pic in the top left:



My b/f pointed it out to me.


----------



## Jonas (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Dun' worry. He has to be alive, no way in hell those chumps could take down the blue beast.



Maybe he was about to kill them when Madara stepped in and said "No, they are Sasuke's teammates, who are now sided with me"


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

No, Sasuke is doing exactly what I would do in the same situation. I don't know why anyone expected anything else. Konoha, especially those in charge, are the ones who caused the downfall of his family and Itachi's choices in the first place.

And Itachi was a fucking fool, so screw his "wishes".

I'm sure Sasuke has plans for Madara as well. What do you retards expect? For him to turn on Madara immediately after healing?

"Ok, you saved my life and healed me, as well as revealed the truth to me.... TIME TO DIE OLD MAN!"

Anyway, Naruto might not be in the next chapter. I correctly translated the spoiler.


----------



## m1cojakle (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If Sasuke wants to attack Konoha good on him, we all know he want succeed but it will be fun seeing him try



Sasuke is the only one, besides Team 7, that has P-L-O-T on his side.  With plot anything is possible, even taking over Konoha.

P-L-O-T = plz let others try??? think of something better,mine sucks!


----------



## Ministry (May 28, 2008)

Wait a sec, Kisame is in one of the spoiler pics. Why do yall think he was killed?


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I don't know Zuul...I think he will probably try to kill the innocent people too.


Doubtful since he won't be a real villain as some people may think. Sasuke will just be one of the main antagonist of the next arc. He will probably spare the people who doesn't want to attack him. Sasuke won't be the second coming of Orochimaru.


----------



## Jonas (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I just noticed that Kisame seems to be in this pic in the top left:
> 
> 
> 
> My b/f pointed it out to me.



Looks like a hawk!


----------



## cha-uzu (May 28, 2008)

Jonas said:


> WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO KISAME IF TEAM HEBI IS STILL ALIVE!??!?!


Maybe Kisame will help Naruto escape!... I hope....


----------



## Penance (May 28, 2008)

Kisame and Suigetsu were just playing around...to pass the time...


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> The thing that most of us Sasu fans don't like is that he's going after the whole village, not the ones responsible..
> 
> That is all really..



I don't think he'll go after the whole village, though. I just think he means the elders. Or... guh, I don't know.

Suigetsu said Sasuke still acted like a leaf nin, Oro still said it, Sasuke himself purposely avoids vital points... but ofcourse this was all before Konoha became "bad".

But surely Sasuke has enough sense to know that it's not EVERYONE'S fault in Konoha. >_> What's he going to do... Kill the ramen man? Was he behind the Uchiha plot?


----------



## Itachi_no_koibito (May 28, 2008)

This.. This is MADNESS!!


----------



## H?dan (May 28, 2008)

Come on, Sasuke was going to turn villain. Is it really that surprising? What else would Sasuke do?

Who cares about Konoha, I'm disappointed there's not going to be any action. I've been anticipating any fighting Team Hebi/Hawk were going to do (Kisame, wtf). At least this potential Konoha invasion might lead to prove Hawk's potential.

Madara, whether he's been lying or not; his plan is proceeding accordingly. 



Ministry said:


> Wait a sec, Kisame is in one of the spoiler pics. Why do yall think he was killed?



Kisame is not dead.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> No, Sasuke is doing exactly what I would do in the same situation. I don't know why anyone expected anything else. Konoha, especially those in charge, are the ones who caused the downfall of his family and Itachi's choices in the first place.
> 
> And Itachi was a fucking fool, so screw his "wishes".
> 
> ...


I totally think Sasuke has the right to raep those elders. But is he going to destroy the whole village or just the elders?

That's my question.


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ *if u think the flowers will do justice to how gay Jewsuke is then GO FOR IT...*
> 
> I could do with some more EPIC LULZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Is that a challenge? 



Incubus said:


> Tsunade: Go right on ahead.
> 
> Madara:
> 
> ...



Now, _that_ would be funny.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I totally think Sasuke has the right to raep those elders. But is he going to destroy the whole village or just the elders?
> 
> That's my question.



We can only wait :[

Hell hath no fury like an avenger Sasuke scorned.


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> He is saying in the worst of the cases he is as bad as akatsuki members. But in no way he is worse than them. He isn't even still on the same level than them considering he hasn't killed someone yet....
> 
> 
> But at this point I'd prefer if Sasuke turned a full villian and die against Naruto. But we know Kishimoto doesn't have the balls for that for the whole yaoi stuff. So he will be saved by WoF again and remain as a tool without taking a decision on his own.



Okay well maybe he isn't worse but he could easily turn into that possibly at this point.

Also, Sasuke has killed people. It's just that Kishi always writes it out in a way that takes Sasuke away from doing it DIRECTLY. Kishi just likes to do that even though Sasuke is pretty much the reason why they're dead. -_-


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

I can't wait for  when Sasuke comes back to Konoha.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Ministry said:


> Wait a sec, Kisame is in one of the spoiler pics. Why do yall think he was killed?



we didn't assume he was killed...the thing was that when we saw the first spoilers...we didn't see Kisame but saw Team Hebi standing behind Jewsuke...so we were wondering what happened to him.

THen someone pointed out that Kisame was indeed in the later spoilers...so we know he is fine...


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't see Sasuke's actions here as "final villianish"? They're god damn justified after what Konoha did. I don't see it as bad, I just see it as a way for him to finally be able to confront Naruto again. He'll be Naruto's opponent - and then friend, inevitably - but not his "final villian". Then again... it could work. That actually just made a lot of sense. D: Damn my thinking while editing posts.
> 
> Sasuke can't really "go bad" anyway. He's already a missing-nin who left Konoha to train with Orochimaru for 2 years and stuck his arm through his best friends chest before he left  He's kind of already as bad as it gets.
> 
> ...




Kishi is slowly killing the concept of right/wrong, good/villain in Naruto. It's a good thing. I don't believe in manicheism. It's all a matter of personnal beliefs and point of view. Evil/Good don't exist, they were created to keep gullible people and little children in check.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 28, 2008)

Finally, Naruto can destroy Sasuke.


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> No, Sasuke is doing exactly what I would do in the same situation. I don't know why anyone expected anything else. Konoha, especially those in charge, are the ones who caused the downfall of his family and Itachi's choices in the first place.
> 
> And Itachi was a fucking fool, so screw his "wishes".
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_no_koibito said:


> This.. This is MADNESS!!



NO..............THIS IS TEAM HAWK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2008)

m1cojakle said:


> Sasuke is the only one, besides Team 7, that has P-L-O-T on his side.  With plot anything is possible, even taking over Konoha.
> 
> P-L-O-T = plz let others try??? think of something better,*mine sucks*!




You're wrong, I like this one.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Itachi_no_koibito said:


> This.. This is MADNESS!!



THIS IS KONOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


 Crush! is so aggressive, it's freaking great hot


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> Doubtful since he won't be a real villain as some people may think. Sasuke will just be one of the main antagonist of the next arc. He will probably spare the people who doesn't want to attack him. Sasuke won't be the second coming of Orochimaru.



I think 'they' are making Sasuke an evil villain, so Sasuke fans will start liking Naruto. 
Naruto will always be a crappy main character, no matter what they do though..no smart Sasuke fan will suddenly change his liking to the blonde. So if this is their plan, they're not very smart.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't see Sasuke's actions here as "final villianish"? They're god damn justified after what Konoha did. I don't see it as bad, I just see it as a way for him to finally be able to confront Naruto again. He'll be Naruto's opponent - and then friend, inevitably - but not his "final villian". Then again... it could work. That actually just made a lot of sense. D: Damn my thinking while editing posts.
> 
> Sasuke can't really "go bad" anyway. He's already a missing-nin who left Konoha to train with Orochimaru for 2 years and stuck his arm through his best friends chest before he left  He's kind of already as bad as it gets.
> 
> ...



Of course Sasuke won't be final villian. There is the whole yaoi stuff in Japan that  prevents Kishi from doing that. At the end Sasuke and Naruto will shake hands and talk about how their children are lazy and they don't enter in the last tenkaichi budokai or something. 

But Sasuke going villian (with this justification) is bad as hell. It doesn't make sense at all and it's totally out of character. And will make the whole thing more cliche.. Naruto will save Sasuke from the "darkness" kicking sense on him, Sasuke will have tears of joy and gain  a super legendary mega EMS that will beat Madara.


----------



## Kishido (May 28, 2008)

Well it looks like Sasuke didn't have the EMS. His new eyes looking nothing like Itachi's MS... I think it is just rthe regular MS

But I don't understand why he want to crash Konoha??? His belove brother loves the village and he wants to crush it?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

0Fear said:


> Finally, Naruto can destroy Sasuke.



As much as I want to see this happen...I don't think Naruto has anything in his arsenal that will help him win unless Naruto goes aginst Jiraya's wishes and uses the "THAT JUTSU."


----------



## H?dan (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I totally think Sasuke has the right to raep those elders. But is he going to destroy the whole village or just the elders?
> 
> That's my question.



It would make a whole lot of sense to go after the counselors first. The thing is team Hawk would still need to fight their way through, one way or another. 

Overall damage would reflect the kind of resistance they face.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I can't wait for  when Sasuke comes back to Konoha.



Yeees.

_-door flies open-
"Everyone, Uchiha Sasuke is back in Konoha! And he-"_

Someone finish it. D: I can't think of a witty enough conclusion.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 28, 2008)

Suigetsu doesn't have Samehada in the spoiler pic it appears and if he killed Kisame, I would think he would have it.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 28, 2008)

The little jackass didn't even know that his brother didn't hate him until a second ago, and now he wants to destroy Konoha without hearing the other side of the story?


----------



## Ministry (May 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> Kishi is slowly killing the concept of right/wrong, good/villain in Naruto. It's a good thing. I don't believe in manicheism. It's all a matter of personnal beliefs and point of view. Evil/Good don't exist, they were created to keep gullible people and little children in check.



Pretty sure inflicting pain (physical or mental) on anyone or anything for your own pleasure would be considered evil in any culture. If not I will consider that evil.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

*to me it seems that kisame joined sasuke and so was madara.
i see a kisame vs gai final fight coming.
also i see madara vs tsunade or danzou,elders coming.*


----------



## pijo (May 28, 2008)

I'm suprised this hasn't been considered (Forgive me if it has, but there are 106 pages to read):
I don't think Sasuke is being an idiot, or is actually planning to destroy Konoha.
He's simply accepted that Itachi was doing the right thing, and, since Itachi's plan to kill Madara failed, Sasuke's taking Itachi's place to get close to Madara, and eventually kill him Orochimaru-style.
It doesn't make sense for Sasuke to destroy Konoha. He seems to accept that the Uchihas needed to be wiped out (Unless he wouldn't be working with Madara right now), and acknowleges his brother as a good person. In short, he wants to protect Konoha, if only because it was so important to his brother.
Itachi didn't want Sasuke to know the truth about the Uchihas, as he didn't want him to have to suffer the same burden he did. Of course, Itachi didn't expect Madara to survive Sasuke's amatseru, and circumstances are somewhat different considering that he did.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's chances of getting killed just got way shot up after this chapter


----------



## sheshyo (May 28, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> Itachi is rolling over in his Grave... smh. Sasuke, did exactly what he didn't want... Now whatever Itachi said to Naruto will be quite empairative!



Considering Itachi wanted Sasuke's safety more than anything else (more than Konoha), then Sasuke's extreme emotions against Konoha for their clan/Itachi's tragic fate is just a reflection of that (now that he knows the _truth_).


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Okay well maybe he isn't worse but he could easily turn into that possibly at this point.
> 
> Also, Sasuke has killed people. It's just that Kishi always writes it out in a way that takes Sasuke away from doing it DIRECTLY. Kishi just likes to do that even though Sasuke is pretty much the reason why they're dead. -_-



Deidara killed himself. 

Oro was sealed inside him.

Itachi killed himself.

Besides they were villians... not a bunch of innocent civilians like now.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> No, Sasuke is doing exactly what I would do in the same situation. I don't know why anyone expected anything else. Konoha, especially those in charge, are the ones who caused the downfall of his family and Itachi's choices in the first place.



Again with this "Uchiha is blameless" bullshit...



> And Itachi was a fucking fool, so screw his "wishes".



So was his father for putting it all on his shoulders. Weak bastard...



> I'm sure Sasuke has plans for Madara as well. What do you retards expect? For him to turn on Madara immediately after healing?



Oro takes 2...



> "Ok, you saved my life and healed me, as well as revealed the truth to me.... TIME TO DIE OLD MAN!"



...Uh, he did participate in the clan's massacre afterall. With those new powers and Team Hawk, I don't see why Sasuke couldn't complete this other portion of avenging his clan...


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Of course he won't succeed on his own. But that's not my point. My point is how will he convince the village it was the elder's call to slaughter the clan when he is a missing-nin himself? Not to mention he's got Orochimaru's old lackies and the most notorious organization as his back-up?
> 
> Yeah, Itachi genjutsu'd the guards, but they were spotted by the little tea shop. And later were confronted by the pond/lake. So Sasuke won't be hard to detect. Especially when he's not even as calm and descreet(sp?) as his brother is. Shit, I can picture him running top speed for Danzou's estate with a Chidori issuing out threats like he did against Itachi in the hallway...



Yeah, I don't really think he could _convince them_ Danzou & the Elders were responsible for the massacre, unless maybe if Sandaime shared the secret with Kakashi and/or Itachi told Naruto... Unlikely still, hence initial fights.

Danzou & Root making their attempt to seize power is the way I see all this unfold. Once it happens, Sasuke and Konoha will be fighting side by side against Danzou & Root (I have trouble seeing where the 2 other Elders' loyalty would like in such a situation)


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> we didn't assume he was killed...the thing was that when we saw the first spoilers...we didn't see Kisame but saw Team Hebi standing behind Jewsuke...so we were wondering what happened to him.
> 
> THen someone pointed out that Kisame was indeed in the later spoilers...so we know he is fine...



he is not. it is a hawk in the spoiler pic. but Suigetsu hasn't the Samehada, so I guess Kisame is still alive.


----------



## H?dan (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> But Sasuke going villian (with this justification) is bad as hell. It doesn't make sense at all and it's totally out of character. And will make the whole thing more cliche.. Naruto will save Sasuke from the "darkness" kicking sense on him, Sasuke will have tears of joy and gain  a super legendary mega EMS that will beat Madara.



Sasuke never really had a like for Konoha; his pride was family oriented. If Konoha betrayed his entire clan, it seems very in character for him to react that way. 

I admit to the latter, it would be cliche. 


With the way Sasuke's eyes have changed, we don't know if he's under some kind of influentual jutsu on Madara's behalf, or it's the way they've evolved from his encounter with Itachi.


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

Maybe he wants to crush/destroy Konoha in order to re-built it in honor of Itachi.....naaah.


----------



## God of Turmoil (May 28, 2008)

So Sasuke has EMS! Cool!

I'm also quite happy to see he'll attack Konoha. This is a nice little twist that ensures he'll fight Naruto again. 

It'll also bring a few dark times to the manga, which is quite good story-wise. I like where Kishi is heading.


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke, goodluck in "crushing" konoha.

Does sasuke really think he can stop this ninja?



good game sasuke


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

FUC*!!!! 
This chapter will be epic!!! 
I can't wait......... Go SASUKE Go X3
I'll need fap after this...


Anyway is that EMS or Sasuke's MS?


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

Aoba needs to come back 



vagnard said:


> But Sasuke going villian (with this justification) is bad as hell. It doesn't make sense at all and it's totally out of character. And will make the whole thing more cliche.. *Naruto will save Sasuke from the "darkness" kicking sense on him, Sasuke will have tears of joy and gain  a super legendary mega EMS that will beat Madara*.



God, that sounds worse than I thought


----------



## Totalabsolute (May 28, 2008)

Gets a headache from the amount of whining naruto is going to do when sasuke attacks konoha.  Its just goign to make naruto's character so much worse, naruto gets pwn by the EMS, all this bullshit. Gah im going to stop reading this manga for about a year i think.


----------



## El Torero (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> What the fuck? Whoever translated the spoiler above apparently doesn't know the diference between hiragana and katakana.
> 
> Naruto's name is ALWAYS in katakana...Naruto in hiragana means "to become", which is in clear reference to Hawk's headed-to location.
> 
> ...



Tons of Naruto fans who had a hope that Naruto would appear in 403 and that maybe Sasuke´s ownage of the manga would be shorten a little for the next chapters have been hugely pwned.


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Jonas said:


> Looks like a hawk!



That's because it is one. It's apparently saying "Kiiiiiii." I name it "Kisamhawk"


----------



## Ministry (May 28, 2008)

Konoha is not match for them anyway. Madara + Sasuke +Pain are pretty much unstoppable.Only person that could possibly stop it is dead. What the hell is Naruto going to do? release the 9 tails...O wait Sasuke and Madera can just control him.



They could go there right now and it would be destroyed within an hour tops.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

I think I've calmed down a bit thanks to Crush!, Petzie and Zuul. I might not quite the manga anymore, perhaps Sasuke will indeed go after the elders alone. Next chapter will tell us more!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Aoba needs to come back
> 
> 
> 
> God, that sounds worse than I thought



No maybe Sasuke will die! That's a better fate than being all buddy buddy with Naruto.


----------



## Totalabsolute (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> FUC*!!!!
> This chapter will be epic!!! :WTF
> I can't wait......... X3
> I'll need fap after this...
> ...




I'm Positive its EMS, Sasuke combined Itachi's MS with his on MS, Which makes EMS.


----------



## Kishido (May 28, 2008)

GdaTerry said:


> So Sasuke has EMS! Cool!
> 
> I'm also quite happy to see he'll attack Konoha. This is a nice little twist that ensures he'll fight Naruto again.
> 
> It'll also bring a few dark times to the manga, which is quite good story-wise. I like where Kishi is heading.



Where did you see that.

We asume that EMS is a combination of both MS users like Madara's is his own + his brothers.

Sasuke's didn't have to seem any of Itachi's MS art


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Trent said:


> Yeah, I don't really think he could _convince them_ Danzou & the Elders were responsible for the massacre, unless maybe if Sandaime shared the secret with Kakashi and/or Itachi told Naruto... Unlikely still, hence initial fights.
> 
> Danzou & Root making their attempt to seize power is the way I see all this unfold. Once it happens, Sasuke and Konoha will be fighting side by side against Danzou & Root (I have trouble seeing where the 2 other Elders' loyalty would like in such a situation)



I doubt both scenerios because Kakashi wouldn't withold such information from the Hokage. And neither could Naruto keep his trap shut long enough...

What would be nice is if right at the time of Sasuke's assault, Danzou and ROOT try to take over the village like you've been saying. But where would that leave Akatsuki?


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> No, Sasuke is doing exactly what I would do in the same situation. I don't know why anyone expected anything else. Konoha, especially those in charge, are the ones who caused the downfall of his family and Itachi's choices in the first place.
> 
> And Itachi was a fucking fool, so screw his "wishes".
> 
> ...



Sasuke: That's for healing me, keeping me tied up in a cave, and telling me all these truthful things.  I think I will forget about how you helped kill my family for the lulz and go after Konoha like you want. I may or may not be back to kill you later. 

Madara: Okay, have fun then.


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Tons of Naruto fans who had a hope that Naruto would appear in 403 and that maybe Sasuke´s ownage of the manga would be shorten a little for the next chapters have been hugely pwned.


Yeah, but the back of Jump preview for Naruto mentions Naruto, the character, specifically asking us what about Naruto or something to that effect.  I see "what" and "Naruto" (in Katakana), at least.

Granted, the back of Jump previews are generally worse than the end of the chapter previews, which don't have a great track record (though it isn't really bad).


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke goes Gaara crazy


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

Maybe Team Hawk will encounter Team Konoha and raep them from behind. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No maybe Sasuke will die! That's a better fate than being all buddy buddy with Naruto.



Kishimoto doesn't have the balls to kill his precious Sasuke.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Yeees.
> 
> _-door flies open-
> "Everyone, Uchiha Sasuke is back in Konoha! And he-"_
> ...



_-door flies open-
"Everyone, Uchiha Sasuke is back in Konoha! And he intends to attack the village,the elders are the main target!_

*Naruto's face expression changes and he runs out of the place*

Kakashi: 
Sakura: Idiot.

Bah. Now i'm even more anxious. I already wanted to know what will Naruto think of the third failure,and now this. Sasuke is going to attack the village,what is he gonna do?


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2008)

Ministry said:


> Pretty sure inflicting pain (physical or mental) on anyone or anything for your own pleasure would be considered evil in any culture. If not I will consider that evil.




Some cultures had human sacrifices (I don't think having your heart removed of your chest was unpainful) and it was sawn as a good thing.


Vikings probably didn't see rapes, pillages and murders as bad. 


Good or evil is a matter of culture and personnal beliefs.


----------



## E (May 28, 2008)

wat about zetsu?


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> EXACTLY...that's why i said sasuke is a retard...he fails to realize his new mission with team hawk will only undo everything Itachi tried to save...namely, stability in the ninja world.



WHY would Sasuke want to save what Itachi tried to save? PLEASE someone tell me why would Sasuke care about that?

Itachi may have 'spared' Sasuke and given him power but honestly do you think that stacks two hoots against what Itachi and the elders took from Sasuke? i.e his clan / family?

If Itachi had gone upto 8 year old or even current Sasuke and asked choose between power or your family what do you think Sasuke would have chosen? I'll give you a hint: Its not Power.


----------



## cha-uzu (May 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> Kishi is slowly killing the concept of right/wrong, good/villain in Naruto. It's a good thing. I don't believe in manicheism. It's all a matter of personnal beliefs and point of view. Evil/Good don't exist, they were created to keep gullible people and little children in check.


No he isn't... Your favorite characters just happen to be evil... Doesn't change anything.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Ministry said:


> Konoha is not match for them anyway. Madara + Sasuke +Pain are pretty much unstoppable.Only person that could possibly stop it is dead. What the hell is Naruto going to do? release the 9 tails...O wait Sasuke and Madera can just control him.
> 
> 
> 
> They could go there right now and it would be destroyed within an hour tops.



pein or akatsuki is no part of it.its team hawk-sasuke and hebi,and maybe madara helping them.
pein dosent want to attack konoha,nor konan.
its sasuke goal .


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No maybe Sasuke will die! That's a better fate than being all buddy buddy with Naruto.



It's the fate of the manga. I always knew Naruto will be the one to beat some sense on him. But I didn't know Kishimoto would handle the whole thing so badly. 

"I'll crush Konoha" lol. What's next... Sasuke with a black cat as pet like Dr. Claw?


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Okay well maybe he isn't worse but he could easily turn into that possibly at this point.
> 
> Also, Sasuke has killed people. It's just that Kishi always writes it out in a way that takes Sasuke away from doing it DIRECTLY. Kishi just likes to do that even though Sasuke is pretty much the reason why they're dead. -_-


Who did Sasuke kill indirectly? Technically he didn't kill Orochimaru though he had it coming. Deidara killed himself. Deidara didn't have to do it and I'm sure Sasuke would had spared him since he didn't zap him with Kirin. Itachi more or less died from the disease plus he wanted to die. He spared the 1000 ninja fodders and the CS fodders. He hasn't killed a single person at least not yet anyway. Pretty much all the Konoha rookies are suppose to remain innocent compared to the adults. Hence they will take over and help change the ninja world.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> Tons of Naruto fans who had a hope that Naruto would appear in 403 and that maybe Sasuke´s ownage of the manga would be shorten a little for the next chapters have been hugely pwned.



Are you on crack?


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, but the back of Jump preview for Naruto mentions Naruto, the character, specifically asking us what about Naruto or something to that effect.  I see "what" and "Naruto" (in Katakana), at least.
> 
> Granted, the back of Jump previews are generally worse than the end of the chapter previews, which don't have a great track record (though it isn't really bad).



oh really so naruto will appear next chapter.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Totalabsolute said:


> I'm Positive its EMS, Sasuke combined Itachi's MS with his on MS, Which makes EMS.



Could be. Itachi said the Uchiha who were killing their best friends and swapping with the sibling's eyes failed in equated their power to Madara's over the decades. So Itachi's transfer probably did the trick...


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

Just read the spoilers and fuck, just like I always knew and some Sasutards denied, he will do what Madara wanted him to do, Sasuke was agan, manipulated and will get used like a condom by more powerfull nins.


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Deidara killed himself.
> 
> Oro was sealed inside him.
> 
> ...



They still wouldn't have died if not for Sasuke. Kishi just likes to keep Sasuke's hands free of anything although he has other good characters directly kill people.

I just think that Kishi loves Sasuke way too much.

Sorry, I'm a Sasuke hater as you all know. I'm never going to say anything nice about Sasuke ever.


----------



## Dasher (May 28, 2008)

I don't see how anyone can see anything but crappy writing here if you didn't see it before its right in your face now.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Could be. Itachi said the Uchiha who were killing their best friends and swapping with the sibling's eyes failed in equated their power to Madara's over the decades. So Itachi's transfer probably did the trick...



However we still don't know that Sasuke awaken his own eyes, he only has Itachi's so far in in one eye as far as we have seen.


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> I doubt both scenerios because Kakashi wouldn't withold such information from the Hokage. And neither could Naruto keep his trap shut long enough...
> 
> What would be nice is if right at the time of Sasuke's assault, Danzou and ROOT try to take over the village like you've been saying. But where would that leave Akatsuki?



Well, I could picture Kisame in the middle of the chaos, kicking asses on both sides, having a ball! 

Maybe when the dust settles, Pein will appears and kidnap Naruto and  Sasuke would try and rescue _him_ for once? I dunno.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> They still wouldn't have died if not for Sasuke. Kishi just likes to keep Sasuke's hands free of anything although he has other good characters directly kill people.
> 
> I just think that Kishi loves Sasuke way too much.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a Sasuke hater as you all know. I'm never going to say anything nice about Sasuke ever.



And yet you're right there on your knees for trash like Deidara.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> They still wouldn't have died if not for Sasuke. Kishi just likes to keep Sasuke's hands free of anything although he has other good characters directly kill people.
> 
> *I just think that Kishi loves Sasuke way too much.*
> 
> Sorry, I'm a Sasuke hater as you all know. I'm never going to say anything nice about Sasuke ever.



No he doesn't. If that was the case then why is he trying to force Sasuke fans to like Naruto? Unless Shuesha is behind this.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> Kishi is slowly killing the concept of right/wrong, good/villain in Naruto. It's a good thing. I don't believe in manicheism. It's all a matter of personnal beliefs and point of view. Evil/Good don't exist, they were created to keep gullible people and little children in check.



Ha...i just hate when someone comes with this bullshit of yours. So what happened with Hiroshima and Nagasaki wasn't evil,it just depends on the point of view? You disgust me.


----------



## Saiko (May 28, 2008)

lol i wouldnt be surprised now if at the end sasuke wins and naruto dies.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> It's the fate of the manga. I always knew Naruto will be the one to beat some sense on him. But I didn't know Kishimoto would handle the whole thing so badly.
> 
> "I'll crush Konoha" lol. What's next... Sasuke with a black cat as pet like Dr. Claw?





Or gold finger!! 

" Hello Mr Bond"


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> Some cultures had human sacrifices (I don't think having your heart removed of your chest was unpainful) and it was sawn as a good thing.
> 
> 
> Vikings probably didn't see rapes, pillages and murders as bad.
> ...



So the massacre was okay with you? Point being, everything is justified going by that logic. There'd be no use for law. Civil structure shouldn't even exist within such a society...


----------



## bobby8685 (May 28, 2008)

Why does Sasuke believe every single thing he is told?  Now he wants the downfall of his village even though his brother died protecting it?  I thought this whole thing supposed to teach him that revenge does not accomplish anything.  Now he intends on reversing all the things his "loving" brother tried to create.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Maybe there will be some kind of explaination for why Madara is not the next target in Sasuke new revenge goals, but rather they seem to be working toward the same thing.


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Ha...i just hate when someone comes with this bullshit of yours. So what happened with Hiroshima and Nagasaki wasn't evil,it just depends on the point of view? You disgust me.



What happened with Hiroshima and Nagasaki ended a war that would have continued for who knows how long and taken how many more thousands of lives? Read some fucking history before you spout off about stuff you know nothing about.


----------



## Ministry (May 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> Some cultures had human sacrifices (I don't think having your heart removed of your chest was unpainful) and it was sawn as a good thing.
> 
> 
> Vikings probably didn't see rapes, pillages and murders as bad.
> ...



Thats a Line of BS to justify evil actions,believe what you will tho. Obviously you are all talk,because you would be in jail or dead right now if you did whatever you wanted to whoever you wanted to.


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

I quite like Sasuke's hairstyle now.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> What happened with Hiroshima and Nagasaki ended a war that would have continued for who knows how long and taken how many more thousands of lives? Read some fucking history before you spout off about stuff you know nothing about.



Oh,now it's completely different,because you do know how it would've ended up.

I just can't believe some people thinks that killing people can be justified.
This is going from bad to worse.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

As a Sasuke fan i was wrong to say what Itachi did was wrong  I do hope we can all support Sasuke in his quest to destory Konoha


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> I quite like Sasuke's hairstyle now.



Nobody believed me when I said Sasuke has a new haircut last week..


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> They still wouldn't have died if not for Sasuke. Kishi just likes to keep Sasuke's hands free of anything although he has other good characters directly kill people.
> 
> I just think that Kishi loves Sasuke way too much.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a Sasuke hater as you all know. I'm never going to say anything nice about Sasuke ever.



Deidara attacked Sasuke. He defends himself and Deidara couldn't take a defeat and blow himself. 

Oro tried to possess Sasuke but he was backfired. 

Itachi killed Sasuke's clan. 

All of them are villians and 2 of them attacked him first.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> Kishi is slowly killing the concept of right/wrong, good/villain in Naruto. It's a good thing. I don't believe in manicheism. It's all a matter of personnal beliefs and point of view. Evil/Good don't exist, they were created to keep gullible people and little children in check.


Exactly. Orochimaru was the only truly evil character in this manga all the other villains are grey characters and act as ninjas should. The moment that Konoha was shown in a darker light should had ended the typical good and evil arguments. What is considered good to one person could be evil to another. I personally like series with these views because gives it a more realistic feel. There are only a handful of truly evil bastards (barring the idiots who rob stores) in our world while mostly everyone is in the grey area.


----------



## Rose (May 28, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> I quite like Sasuke's hairstyle now.



Yeah me to.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> As a Sasuke fan i was wrong to say what Itachi did was wrong and immortal I do hope we can all support Sasuke in his quest to destory Konoha



Oh lord :rofl


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> It's the fate of the manga. I always knew Naruto will be the one to beat some sense on him. But I didn't know Kishimoto would handle the whole thing so badly.
> 
> "I'll crush Konoha" lol. What's *next... Sasuke with a black cat as pet like Dr. Claw?*



Well, he already has the cats.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (May 28, 2008)

Somebody gonna get a hurt real bad.....

Somebody! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NpusncC8Wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Oh lord :rofl



  


Yeah i know, i know


----------



## cha-uzu (May 28, 2008)

sheshyo said:


> Considering Itachi wanted Sasuke's safety more than anything else (more than Konoha), then Sasuke's extreme emotions against Konoha for their clan/Itachi's tragic fate is just a reflection of that (now that he knows the _truth_).


But thats the thing... Itachi knew Madara was going to spin the truth and make it as if Konoha was the cause. Thats why he wanted to keep Sasuke from him. 

Ironic kakashi had to tie Sasuke up as Madara did... Madara was much more resourcful it appears...



Kakashi is Nastrodomis!


Sasuke threatens Kakashi... Now i guess he can manifest this.


I see kakashi dying at the hands of either Sasuke or Madara....


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

YAY another Sasuke doing someone else's work...I am tired of seeing the same thing...can't he see that Madara is using him....I guess Sasuke likes to be a pet???!


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> So the massacre was okay with you? Point being, everything is justified going by that logic. There'd be no use for law. Civil structure shouldn't even exist within such a society...



Well... in the last chapters you were defending Uchiha massacre for "greater good"  An action that was done outside the realm of the law by a guy with pretensions of leader. 

The same logic that doesn't justify Sasuke's actions here works for Danzou and Itachi too.


----------



## swim-nin (May 28, 2008)

E said:


> wat about zetsu?



Yesss, wat about Zetsu?


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Will Madara and Kisame come with Hawk?
If yes Konoha will be destroy, *for sure*.

Now Kishi can give an individual fight for each member of Hawk and I bet the one to face Sasuke will be Kakashi and not Naruto.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> But Sasuke going villian (with this justification) is bad as hell. It doesn't make sense at all and it's totally out of character. And will make the whole thing more cliche.. Naruto will save Sasuke from the "darkness" kicking sense on him, Sasuke will have tears of joy and gain a super legendary mega EMS that will beat Madara.


It's ironic isn't it? Now that Itachi is dead, Sasuke has fallen back into the traditional setting for conversion that occurred before Naruto's other convertees.

With Naruto's other converts, usually (with some minor variations):
- a bond from the person's past taught the person a lesson (heroes, Hokage, love, whatever)
- the death or failure by that person caused the person to lose faith in the lesson and go on the wrong moral track
- Naruto proves the past lesson right via exhibiting superior combat skills (lol)
- Thus, the person is reconciled with the past lesson/bond, and becomes a Naruto Convert (tm)

The Sasuke case seemed different for several reasons:
- Itachi apparently taught a Wrong moral lesson
- Itachi was still alive, thus preventing Naruto from supplanting Itachi's lesson with his own

However, the truth behind Itachi's case should have given Sasuke that right "moral lesson." I thought that Sasuke would find a right way on his own then. Except as with other converts, Itachi's death caused Sasuke to go haywire instead.

Now Naruto will probably yell at Sasuke one day about how Itachi did so much and how he was right etc etc. When Sasuke is reconciled with his memories of Itachi, he will magically become a Naruto convert as well, thus placing him in the same category as Naruto's other converts, albeit with more work done to get there (especially since as long as Itachi was alive, Naruto couldn't hope to win). 

Ah well. I had honestly thought for a while that it would be different in Sasuke's case. There may be still hope, but ah well. It turned out that my "unless..." scenario (that I didn't think would happen :\ ) happened anyway.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Will Madara and Kisame come with Hawk?
> If yes Konoha will be destroy, *for sure*.
> 
> Now Kishi can give an individual fight for each member of Hawk and I bet the one to face Sasuke will be Kakashi and not Naruto.



Or Sakura.


----------



## Saiko (May 28, 2008)

His .. I will crush Konoha is like the I WILL DESTORY BRITANNIA from Lelouch Lamperouge.

Lol Kishi copying again.


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Or gold finger!!
> 
> " Hello Mr Bond"



I just pictured Sasuke saying that to Naruto 

I like it.  evil!Sasuke is win


----------



## James (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> And yet you're right there on your knees for trash like Deidara.



Deidara was a lot more respectable. He provided very entertaining fights and good comedy scenes in other chapters he was in. He was always an asset to the manga....but lately we've had nothing but Sasuke and Uchihas and people have been bored out their skull with all of it. 

Deidara isn't trash!


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

Crush! said:


> And yet you're right there on your knees for trash like Deidara.



What's wrong with me liking Deidara?

And he's not trash. Geez.


----------



## Totalabsolute (May 28, 2008)

First thing for sasuke to learn is the teleport jutsu madara can do, then he will be unbeatable just like madara, YAAAY!!!,  Why are people mentioning this guy back in konoha named naruto he was always a faliure, after 4 years of training he still sucked ass. Now naruto is going to come back and wtf pwn his face and everybody in konoha just by staring at them.  Good bye Konoha, - Sasuke - Rise of the Sharingan


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> What happened with Hiroshima and Nagasaki ended a war that would have continued for who knows how long and taken how many more thousands of lives? Read some fucking history before you spout off about stuff you know nothing about.



Oh,now it's completely different,because you do know how it would've ended up.

I just can't believe some people thinks that killing people can be justified.
This is going from bad to worse.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

James said:


> Deidara was a lot more respectable. He provided very entertaining fights and good comedy scenes in other chapters he was in. He was always an asset to the manga....but lately we've had nothing but Sasuke and Uchihas and people have been bored out their skull with all of it.
> 
> Deidara isn't trash!



Deidara sucked so much he blew himself up. Sounds like trash to me man...


----------



## Toproq (May 28, 2008)

I cant wait for Sasuke to crush Konoha and reveal the corruption that Naruto supported. its time for Justice and its name is Sasuke!


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Who's gonna start the Sasuke is a Villain FC?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Now Naruto will probably yell at Sasuke one day about how Itachi did so much and how he was right etc etc. When Sasuke is reconciled with his memories of Itachi, he will magically become a Naruto convert as well, thus placing him in the same category as Naruto's other converts, albeit with more work done to get there (especially since as long as Itachi was alive, Naruto couldn't hope to win).



You know what's really ironic?

Naruto protecting Danzou from Sasuke.


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

Zetsu will return to the Twilight Zone and come back in 100 chapters.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke becoming more villainous was always a possibility to me. We've seen throughout the manga that he's shown some distaste towards people from Konoha e.g when he was at the academy and was snotty to the kids to praised his heritage; the way he betrayed and abandoned them. Based on the info in the last few chapters, it's probably a prejudice he grew up with because of his clan and father's plans, which has manifested into the hatred that we can see later. 

Sasuke's even been compared to villains in the manga.

Also his view of Konoha in part 2 seem pretty murky to me. He could've chosen to ally himself with Konoha to help find Itachi and I still don't fully buy that he wasn't interested in killing Team Yamato at Oro's lair. Given that he stayed with Oro his prejudice against Konoha could've developed further. He didn't exactly say that he wanted to kill Oro because of his possible conflicts with Konoha, but rather the crude methods he took to developing himself. In fact, when he first appears in Oro's lair he looks more villainous than Oro himself, which most of his fans probably took as badass. He was willing to go against Oro's back a lot and he did the same when he defected from Konoha. 

Even now he looks more villainous than Madara, judging by the spoilers and I think people are naieve if they think that Sasuke's only going to kill the advisors and Danzou without any other interference. Given that he has Suigetsu (who's already killed someone behind Sasuke's back), Juugo (who's capable of going berserk at any moment) and probably Madara as well (who more than likely summoned the Kyuubi) I think the possibility of innocents not dying are quite low, even if Sasuke himself doesn't kill anybody. I wouldn't be all that surprised if Sasuke does though.

I don't really care that much for Sasuke, but I always wanted there to be another ninja war happening so I don't really mind these events.


----------



## emanresu (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Will Madara and Kisame come with Hawk?
> If yes Konoha will be destroy, *for sure*.
> 
> Now Kishi can give an individual fight for each member of Hawk and I bet the one to face Sasuke will be Kakashi and not Naruto.



It'll be as epic as Jiraiya vs Nagato


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Totalabsolute said:


> First thing for sasuke to learn is the teleport jutsu madara can do, then he will be unbeatable just like madara, YAAAY!!!,  Why are people mentioning this guy back in konoha named naruto he was always a faliure, after 4 years of training he still sucked ass. Now naruto is going to come back and wtf pwn his face and everybody in konoha just by staring at them.  Good bye Konoha, - Sasuke - Rise of the Sharingan



Yeah, Naruto will NEVER be a great character imo. 
No matter what they'll do to Sasuke, Naruto will NEVER become my favorite character.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> It's ironic isn't it? Now that Itachi is dead, Sasuke has fallen back into the traditional setting for conversion that occurred before Naruto's other convertees.
> 
> With Naruto's other converts, usually (with some minor variations):
> - a bond from the person's past taught the person a lesson (heroes, Hokage, love, whatever)
> ...


Itachi  betrayed the Uchihas while Sasuke would never do that and instead of become a Konoha follower like his bro he is going to be an *true* Uchiha


Sandaime said:


> Or Sakura.


Sakura may fight Karen.


Icarus said:


> His .. I will crush Konoha is like the I WILL DESTORY BRITANNIA from Lelouch Lamperouge.
> 
> Lol Kishi copying again.


I support Sasuke as I support Lelouch


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

lol Deidara

Deidara was sort of entertaining, but I dunno where his fans get off calling Sasuke a "jerk" or "bad person" like its an insult when Deidara was a fucking lunatic murderer.


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Naruto sucks but not as much as Sasuke. Lee should teach Sasuke a lesson again.


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Deidara sucked so much he blew himself up. Sounds like trash to me man...



That's a pretty mean thing to say. That's like saying everyone who has ever killed themself is trash and one of my family members did that. It's not really funny you know. :/

And that's my b/f's post you just quoted there...

Meh, I guess I'll just never see things the same way as you Sasuke fans.


----------



## ayotech (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Oh,now it's completely different,because you do know how it would've ended up.
> 
> I just can't believe some people thinks that killing people can be justified.
> This is going from bad to worse.



People that think there's no such thing of right and wrong are idiots that don't know shit about human psychology.  Yeah there's no such thing as right and wrong, so if I go outside and punch a 6 year old in back of her head and then rape her; another perspective would show me off as a great person!


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 28, 2008)

lol. just. lol.


my my isnt sasuke impressionable these days....so sasuke wants to destroy konoha now. all i can say is epic facepalm to that. cant sasuke see that the core of konoha and his own problems are because of madara?


you cant destroy a whole village based on the bad decisions of a few ancient politicians. 

and just who is sasuke destroying konoha in the name of? his brother? his brother was loyal to the village, he wanted peace and sacrificed his life 'happilly' to do that. now this imbecile uchiha is contradicting it.
and people call naruto dense.


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> lol. just. lol.
> 
> 
> my my isnt sasuke impressionable these days....so sasuke wants to destroy konoha now. all i can say is epic facepalm to that. cant sasuke see that the core of konoha and his own problems are because of madara?
> ...


You said it right brotha.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> Deidara sucked so much he blew himself up. Sounds like trash to me man...



No. Pay attention to what he said before dying: "...Because my art..." .


----------



## Crush! (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's a pretty mean thing to say. That's like saying everyone who has ever killed themself is trash and one of my family members did that. It's not really funny you know. :/
> 
> And that's my b/f's post you just quoted there...
> 
> Meh, I guess I'll just never see things the same way as you Sasuke fans.



I'm glad, though. I'd never wanna see things the same way as someone who's a fan of a psycho, murdering, suidice-bomber.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 28, 2008)

emanresu said:


> It'll be as epic as Jiraiya vs Nagato



Yo j-man never fought nagato.

j-man fought pain.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Well... in the last chapters you were defending Uchiha massacre for "greater good"  An action that was done outside the realm of the law by a guy with pretensions of leader.
> 
> The same logic that doesn't justify Sasuke's actions here works for Danzou and Itachi too.



I only said that because he/she said good, and evil are just illusions made up to keep gullible people and children in check...

And I was never arguing to justify the massacre. Rather, I was arguing that it was sparked because of Fugaku's decision to overthrow the government and their lack of doing anything else about the discrimination the previous 60+ years...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's a pretty mean thing to say. That's like saying everyone who has ever killed themself is trash and one of my family members did that. It's not really funny you know. :/
> 
> And that's my b/f's post you just quoted there...
> 
> Meh, I guess I'll just never see things the same way as you Sasuke fans.



Everyone who killed themself because they went all emo and depressed because they couldn't beat someone who wasn't even trying to kill them is trash.


Deidara is 100% grade A elephant dung.



> No. Pay attention to what he said before dying: "...Because my art..."



That's trash aswell


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

ayotech said:


> People that think there's no such thing of right and wrong are idiots that don't know shit about human psychology.  Yeah there's no such thing as right and wrong, so if I go outside and punch a 6 year old in back of her head and then rape her; another perspective would show me off as a great person!



Really...i couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> and just who is sasuke destroying konoha in the name of? his brother? his brother was loyal to the village, he wanted peace and sacrificed his life 'happilly' to do that. now this imbecile uchiha is contradicting it.
> and people call naruto dense.



You see, with Naruto we know he's dense. So when he makes stupid decisions it's all good.

Sasuke is a genius. He thinks rationally. He always has. So when he makes stupid decisions we call it plot induced stupidity.

Kishimoto


----------



## Hazardous (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Who's gonna start the Sasuke is a Villain FC?



There already is one 

 The Akatsuki Sasuke/ Sasuke is the Final Villain FC


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (May 28, 2008)

lol. Sasuke, Hebi, Madra and Kisame go for Konoha. That's gonna hurt


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (May 28, 2008)

HAY GUYS! WATS GOIN ON!?


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

Icarus said:


> His .. I will crush Konoha is like the I WILL DESTORY BRITANNIA from Lelouch Lamperouge.
> 
> Lol Kishi copying again.


I am a Sasuke fan, but he is nowhere near as cool as Lelouch then again Lelouch is my all time favorite character in an anime. I guess Sasukes adopts the whole to become evil to destroy a greater evil philosophy of Lelouch. However, like Lelouch, he will remain in the anti-hero department. Now that I think about it is similar though. Lelouch wants to destroy Britannia but obviously he won't hurt the innocent if he can avoid it. I suspect the same for Sasuke and his plans to destroy Konoha. He is probably going to destroy the corruption of Konoha. I doubt Sasuke is that stupid to think the innocent people needs to be killed.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

> You know what's really ironic?
> 
> Naruto protecting Danzou from Sasuke.


I hope he doesn't. XD



> Sasuke is following his father words.:
> Itachi betrayed the Uchihas while Sasuke would never do that and instead of become a Konoha follower like his bro he is going to be an true Uchiha


Now that is Really ironic. 



> Sakura may fight Karen.


Hmm. If she does, I doubt it's anytime soon, team Konoha is probably back in Konoha already. *shrugs*

Also, a Sakura vs Karin fight would be a bit ah... underpowered. I mean, Kishimoto even managed to stuff Sakura in a fight against an Akatsuki, even if it wasn't one-on-one. Now Karin may have some uber destructive ability of Doom, but why do I kind of doubt it? 

If she does fight Karin, it will probably one of those off-manga moments.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

***Tsukiko*** said:


> There already is one
> 
> The Akatsuki Sasuke/ Sasuke is the Final Villain FC



lol canon FC is canon


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

I hope people in Japan will start hating Naruto-the character.


----------



## Totalabsolute (May 28, 2008)

This whole anime revolves around Sasuke people, get over it, Sasuke will get all the power ups, sasuke will have the most powerful sharingan, sasuke will have the most powerful teleport jutsu,Sasuke will have the best jutsu, Sasuke will have the hotest girl, Sasuke is the name of the manga,  Please re register this domain name sasukefan.com .


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> lol. just. lol.
> 
> 
> my my isnt sasuke impressionable these days....so sasuke wants to destroy konoha now. all i can say is epic facepalm to that. cant sasuke see that the core of konoha and his own problems are because of madara?
> ...



Actually, I now believe that he is a PET! I think he wants to be just like Kuuybi. ...That's why he stayed with Orochimaru and now he wants to be Madara's pet. 

I did respect the guy some time ago...now I am pissed off that Naruto tried to save him. Sasuke has no brain. Unless of course he wants to turn this on Madara which I think has a chance of maybe JUST maybe 1%.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

The Mighty Boosh said:


> HAY GUYS! WATS GOIN ON!?



Look in your sig, that's how Konoha will look in the future


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Everyone who killed themself because they went all emo and depressed because they couldn't beat someone who wasn't even trying to kill them is trash.
> 
> 
> Deidara is 100% grade A elephant dung.
> ...



I think Deidara being emotional adds to his character. It doesn't make him trash. It makes me want to comfort him about his art.


----------



## .Viktor. (May 28, 2008)

Teach said:


> Naruto sucks but not as much as Sasuke. Lee should teach Sasuke a lesson again.



Naruto doesnt suck, But I'd LOVE to see a Lee Versus Sasuke Fight again.
That would be epic. Although Lee would lose it would be hot smex if Lee was Holding sasuke Hit for hit blow for blow then just gets Whacked  and naruto Flies in and Bam VoTE 2.

WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> You see, with Naruto we know he's dense. So when he makes stupid decisions it's all good.
> 
> Sasuke is a genius. He thinks rationally. He always has. So when he makes stupid decisions we call it plot induced stupidity.
> 
> Kishimoto


Anyone with a brain knows to where it is going to lead.
I just hope Sasuke's defeat won't be so stupid as a Bushin faint or any other Naruto shitmoves.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Totalabsolute said:


> This whole anime revolves around Sasuke people, get over it, Sasuke will get all the power ups, sasuke will have the most powerful sharingan, sasuke will have the most powerful teleport jutsu,Sasuke will have the best jutsu, Sasuke will have the hotest girl, Sasuke is the name of the manga,  Please re register this domain name sasukefan.com .



What are you talking about?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

***Tsukiko*** said:


> There already is one
> 
> The Akatsuki Sasuke/ Sasuke is the Final Villain FC



Lol, wow...


----------



## Turrin (May 28, 2008)

First i have to say thank god Sasuke finally became a full out villain...i was so tired off having to debate people over just how evil Sasuke was for attempting to murder his friends. I am all for Sasuke becoming evil, but these last few chapters have to be the most horrible writting i have ever seen in manga history. Lets review...

1-What the Hell Happened to Kisame vs Team Hebi?
2-What the Hell Happened to Itachi's Sharingan Implanted in Sasuke(Why Does he have a new one)
3-Why the Hell Was Madara Calling Itachi a hero if he wanted to Crush Konoha?
4-What the Hell is up with Team Hawk...is Madara apart of Team Hawk? Did Sasuke just become the leader of both Madara and the Whole of Akatsuki within ten Seconds off Screen?

Also i can't believe Sasuke developed the new Sharingan that is suppose to be more powerfull then the EMS within Ten Seconds off Panel. Even if he can't use it properly and needs some level of training its still an insane power up for no reason at all. So now he has Itachi's MS including Tskuyomi, Ameretsu, and Susanoo....and he has Ultimate Sharingan or whatever the hell it is which does go knows what(if its more powerfull then kyuubi controll). I expected Sasuke to get these powerups eventually after training with Madara, but i think its insane that Kishi just made Naruto's rival at this point in the manga achieve his pinnacle or nearly his pinnacle of strength becoming stronger then probably even Madara....while Naruto is at best stronger then Kakashi.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I hope people in Japan will start hating Naruto-the character.



It's not necessary,your hatred is just as big.


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

.Viktor. said:


> Naruto doesnt suck, But I'd LOVE to see a Lee Versus Sasuke Fight again.
> That would be epic. Although Lee would lose it would be hot smex if Lee was Holding sasuke Hit for hit blow for blow then just gets Whacked  and naruto Flies in and Bam VoTE 2.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOO


/facepalm(why doesn't real one work?)
Lee would curbstomp Sasuke


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 28, 2008)

HOLY SHIT JEWRIGAN  :rofl


but seriously i knew this would happen. sasuke now wants udder revenge on konoha

just as madara planned


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I hope people in Japan will start hating Naruto-the character.



Dense. Clumsy. Hot-headed. Lacks focus. Talentless...

...Child of Prophecy ftw!


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> It's ironic isn't it? Now that Itachi is dead, Sasuke has fallen back into the traditional setting for conversion that occurred before Naruto's other convertees.
> 
> With Naruto's other converts, usually (with some minor variations):
> - a bond from the person's past taught the person a lesson (heroes, Hokage, love, whatever)
> ...



Well... I always suspected Naruto would  be involved heavily in Sasuke's redemption. What really piss me off here is how badly was handle Sasuke's "evil conversion" Probably this is even worse than his "good conversion" because the other could be predicted by the hints of the manga. This is totally out of character and throws for the window all the character development of Sasuke (the smile in Naruto's bridge, Suigetsu claiming Sasuke is such Konoha ninja, Sasuke's sparing prisioners, etc). 

All i took was 5 redundant characters of lame explanation to turn Sasuke into Paintachi. 

I mean... we know Sasuke is stubborn and doesn't think in anything else besides his revenge. 

Then why he doesn't do something about the guy who pretty much admitted in  front of him  that helped to kill the clan?. 

Madara: lol... I killed your clan hahahaha... what do you think about it? hello?
_
Insert shock face_

Sasuke: I must destroy Konoha.  

Madara: hey... but Konoha didn't killed your clan directly... it was *ME* and I do it for the lulz. 

Sasuke: We are hawk.... and the mission of hawk is....

Madara: uh... I am really manipulating this guy? 

Suigetsu: swordssssss

Karin: rrrapee

Juugo: lol... animals... kill

Madara: wait... why you are here?.... where is Kisame.

Suigetsu: it's all because... (insert dramatic music) a time and space ninjutsu!

Where is the good dialogue of part 1?. Where are Zabuza, Haku or Pre-Gaara?.  Now everything is about "!!!!" and redundant panels.


----------



## .Viktor. (May 28, 2008)

Teach said:


> /facepalm(why doesn't real one work?)
> Lee would curbstomp Sasuke



in reality, but.....Kishi wouldnt let lee win.
he hates lee


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> You see, with Naruto we know he's dense. So when he makes stupid decisions it's all good.
> 
> Sasuke is a genius. He thinks rationally. He always has. So when he makes stupid decisions we call it plot induced stupidity.
> 
> Kishimoto



naruto may be thick as shit sometimes but he never gets his morals wrong.


thats a whole another level of stupidity.

genuises may be genuises but they are also more than usually socially inept egoists with their values and morals founded in arrogance. i give you sasuke.

its just typical of an uchiha to deal with a situation this way. the whole situation is already a mess and sasuke is going to find what retribution in his actions exactly? 
the brother this douche is weeping for, (which is amazing he can reserve any  emotions for after preparing himself mentally to kill him for so many years) made a choice which would protect the village and prevent innocent lives being taken. sasuke's decision has just turned him into a grade a dunce, he cant shit on his brother any more if he tried.

well either way i look forward to watching the idiot get his ass handed to him.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

.Viktor. said:


> Naruto doesnt suck, But I'd LOVE to see a Lee Versus Sasuke Fight again.
> That would be epic. Although Lee would lose it would be hot smex if Lee was Holding sasuke Hit for hit blow for blow then just gets Whacked  and naruto Flies in and Bam VoTE 2.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOO




Lee would get annihilated. He's been surpassed by both Naruto and Sasuke. He's still a powerful shinobi, but he isn't in their tier.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 28, 2008)

Oh my!!  It looks like this shit just got real.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

I can accept Naruto being stupid but Sasuke being a sheep is unacceptable.....

Ladies and Gentlemen welcome to the beginning of the end of the great character Sasuke. 

Its unfortunate that people on the forum just read the manga with tardic eyes.


----------



## Solieyu (May 28, 2008)

I see no logical reason for Sasuke to be buying into this so easily. Maybe he's just doing it '4thelulz' or perhaps he's planning to betray Madara like he did every other group he's ever been associated with (Hebi doesn't count, they're tools).

I gotta say, his EMS is a bit of a let down. It didn't combine the two like Madara's did, and doesn't look particularly impressive like the others have. I still say Kakashi's looks the best, though I like Madara's and his brothers' too.

Guess we can get back to Naruto now. Or Konoha. Wonder who is going to off Tsunade.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is such a man. He only had the guts to face Oro when this one was weakened,and the same kind of thing will happen to Madara.


----------



## Ichiurto (May 28, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not a Sasuketard weirdo, because his defeat at the hands of Naruto is going to be so disgustingly written I'd think of murdering Kishi.

lolol, I can already see it, lololol. Naruto goes Kyuubi 6 and the massive amount of chakra blinds Sasuke's (Sharingan sees chakra) and Naruto then FRS him

lololol!!#!2 lmao this is going to SUCK.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I hope people in Japan will start hating Naruto-the character.



I see your true colors now. You are just downright fucking evil


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

.Viktor. said:


> in reality, but.....Kishi wouldnt let lee win.
> he hates lee


Nah, he's just saving him for later. Lee without weights is a beast as seen vs Gaara.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Now that is Really ironic.


Yeah, I used to ask myself the mean of that words.


> Hmm. If she does, I doubt it's anytime soon, team Konoha is probably back in Konoha already. *shrugs*
> 
> Also, a Sakura vs Karin fight would be a bit ah... underpowered. I mean, Kishimoto even managed to stuff Sakura in a fight against an Akatsuki, even if it wasn't one-on-one. Now Karin may have some uber destructive ability of Doom, but why do I kind of doubt it?
> 
> If she does fight Karin, it will probably one of those off-manga moments.


Karin likes to punch (see her moments with Sui) so a Sakura vs Karin wouldn't suck that much.


Nakson said:


> I can accept Naruto being stupid but Sasuke being a sheep is unacceptable.....
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen welcome to the beginning of the end of the great character Sasuke.
> 
> Its unfortunate that people on the forum just read the manga with tardic eyes.


This is why Naruto is ending, Shueisha will fire Kishi after this BS 
I'll enjoy EMS Sasuke anyway.


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Well... I always suspected Naruto would  be involved heavily in Sasuke's redemption. What really piss me off here is how badly was handle Sasuke's "evil conversion" Probably this is even worse than his "good conversion" because the other could be predicted by the hints of the manga. This is totally out of character and throws for the window all the character development of Sasuke (the smile in Naruto's bridge, Suigetsu claiming Sasuke is such Konoha ninja, Sasuke's sparing prisioners, etc).
> 
> All i took was 5 redundant characters of lame explanation to turn Sasuke into Paintachi.
> 
> ...






And yes, I agree with you.

Unless Sasuke is trying to trick Madara as he did with Orochimaru.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

What the hell are those eyes Sasuke has?
His MS?
EMS?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Yeah, I used to ask myself the meas of that words.
> 
> Karin likes to punch (see her moments with Sui) so a Sakura vs Karin wouldn't suck that much.



ROCKET PUNCH

It would just degenerate into them shrieking at each other. They're both shrills.


----------



## Toproq (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> You know what's really ironic?
> 
> Naruto protecting Danzou from Sasuke.



More phail from Naruto. He protects the bad guys while Sasuke tries to seek justice.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Sasuke is such a man. He only had the guts to face Oro when this one was weakened,and the same kind of thing will happen to Madara.



 Orochimaru is such a man he  had the guts to go after Sasuke a little 12 year old boy because he couldn't handle a 11 year old Itachi 

Make sense yes?


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Well... I always suspected Naruto would  be involved heavily in Sasuke's redemption. What really piss me off here is how badly was handle Sasuke's "evil conversion" Probably this is even worse than his "good conversion" because the other could be predicted by the hints of the manga. This is totally out of character and throws for the window all the character development of Sasuke (the smile in Naruto's bridge, Suigetsu claiming Sasuke is such Konoha ninja, Sasuke's sparing prisioners, etc).


Ara ara, to think I nearly forgot about Suigetsu's comment on Sasuke saving the world. XD

Suigetsu: Hey! You there! You from Konoha?
Ex-prisoner: Yes! And you guys freed me when I was captured by Orochimaru! Thank you very much! 
Suigetsu: Actually, we're under orders to kill you. Orders by Sasuke. He has a thing against Konoha.
Ex-prisoner: What? But I thought you said that Sasuke is a saviour and that he'd liberate us all (not the in the kill sense I mean). 
Suigetsu: Yeah well, apparently he's changed his mind. Sorry. >_>



> All i took was 5 redundant characters of lame explanation to turn Sasuke into *Paintachi*.


Nice choice of words. 



> I mean... we know Sasuke is stubborn and doesn't think in anything else besides his revenge.
> 
> Then why he doesn't do something about the guy who pretty much admitted in  front of him  that helped to kill the clan?.
> 
> ...


You know, the sad thing is... it seems he Did do it for the lulz. v_v;;



> Sasuke: We are hawk.... and the mission of hawk is....
> 
> Madara: uh... I am really manipulating this guy?
> 
> ...


Darn straight!



> Where is the good dialogue of part 1?. Where are Zabuza, Haku or Pre-Gaara?.  Now everything is about "!!!!" and redundant panels.


In part I apparently. XP


----------



## Maximus (May 28, 2008)

Turrin said:


> 1-What the Hell Happened to Kisame vs Team Hebi?


-Uchihas first then rest. I mean Kishi cares little about GB's Kisame, so w.e 


> 2-What the Hell Happened to Itachi's Sharingan Implanted in Sasuke(Why Does he have a new one)


We will prolly find out later. or we will just have to assume that it combo two sharingans. 


> 3-Why the Hell Was Madara Calling Itachi a hero if he wanted to Crush Konoha?


Hero from the perspective of Konoha. Not Madara. 


> 4-What the Hell is up with Team Hawk...is Madara apart of Team Hawk? Did Sasuke just become the leader of both Madara and the Whole of Akatsuki within ten Seconds off Screen?


We will find out. How many answers you want in one chapter?


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> You see, with Naruto we know he's dense. So when he makes stupid decisions it's all good.
> 
> Sasuke is a genius. He thinks rationally. He always has. So when he makes stupid decisions we call it plot induced stupidity.
> 
> Kishimoto



Yeah you are right it's PIS if it happens once..... but common Gyroscope this is the second time in a row.........

This is worse than being stupid, he has become a SHEEP, I am so sad right now...... at least Naruto has free will...... F*** YOU KISHIMOTO for destroying a great character.......


----------



## Shodai (May 28, 2008)

I present to you the only thing worth looking at for the last 50 chapters:


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

Toproq said:


> More phail from Naruto. He protects the bad guys while Sasuke tries to seek justice.



This is assuming that Madara said the truth...which Sasuke believes!


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 28, 2008)

this doesn't make sense

madara told sasuke itachi was only doing his ninja duty for the village, and he was a hero, but yet sasuke wants to destroy that village now


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> naruto may be thick as shit sometimes but he never gets his morals wrong.
> 
> 
> thats a whole another level of stupidity.
> ...



Exactly what I find interesting about him. While clouded in arrogance he always made rational choices based on his goals and his situation.

This isn't one of those. This is what we'd call a plotfuck to satiate the needs of well people like you who have been waiting to see him get his.

The worst part about it is there's a possibility Sasuke has a hand in Naruto's death (kyuubi's ominous message) and/or Sasuke allying with Naruto against Danzou. They don't even need to fight because the person Sasuke wants to kill is a villain himself.



> its just typical of an uchiha to deal with a situation this way. the whole situation is already a mess and sasuke is going to find what retribution in his actions exactly?
> the brother this douche is weeping for, (which is amazing he can reserve any  emotions for after preparing himself mentally to kill him for so many years) made a choice which would protect the village and prevent innocent lives being taken. sasuke's decision has just turned him into a grade a dunce, he cant shit on his brother any more if he tried.
> 
> well either way i look forward to watching the idiot get his ass handed to him.



You seem to forget there's a man behind the characters forging them into who they are. That man also has the power to spin 180s and draw random bouts of PIS to tailor his plot how he wants. It's called inconsistent writing. Something Kishi is famous for.


----------



## James (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I think Deidara being emotional adds to his character. It doesn't make him trash. It makes me want to comfort him about his art.



Yeah he just wanted to prove his art too. Everyone wants to prove theirself in some way, for Deidara it was to prove without a doubt that his art could win over anyone, that it was a magnificent creation. He went out in the ultimate way he could, staying true to what he stood for right to the very end, which is a respectable way to die, fighting what you believe for.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:
			
		

> You know what's really ironic?
> 
> Naruto protecting Danzou from Sasuke.


He is somewhat aware of Danzou. More importantly, he is definitly aware that Danzou ordered Sai to eliminate Sasuke. Naruto should have zero respect for Danzou and an unwillingness to fight for him.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What the hell are those eyes Sasuke has?
> His MS?
> EMS?


Probably EMS because it has 6 sides.


tristechan said:


> ROCKET PUNCH
> 
> It would just degenerate into them shrieking at each other. They're both shrills.


I support cat fight.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 28, 2008)

whats really laughable is that sasuke is going to try start the war his brother gave his dignity and life to prevent.

all sasuke is doing is finishing what the uchiha clan couldnt finish. the very thing his brother didnt want the very thing he prevented to give sasuke a better life. and sasuke is *crying* for him!!

i was actually looking forward to sasuke returning to konoha. but he has just turned into the biggest joke of a character i can think of in any manga i have ever read. maybe more so than hercule.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> I can accept Naruto being stupid but Sasuke being a sheep is unacceptable.....
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen welcome to the beginning of the end of the great character Sasuke.
> 
> Its unfortunate that people on the forum just read the manga with tardic eyes.



what do you mean? sasuke is following the same path hes been following since chapter 3 when he was first introduced. Revenge.

why take out madara when you need his help to take out the konoha advisors?

do you think he will not ask them if what madara said is true? didnt he do that with itachi when asking who helped him? then he sought out madara?

this is the undoubtful path he chose, which is the path of revenge. 

Goal: Revenge for Uchiha Clan

Targets: MAdara, advisors/danzou, itachi

when we found out the advisors and danzou gave the hit against the clan.. did we really think he wasnt going to go after them too?

all this is people is oro 2.0, he needs madara for the time being for this revenge part since madara has power and would be a distraction. I dont know why everyone is screaming contradictions in his char when this is a huge piece of his char.

if he didnt go after the advisors i would think something is wrong with him


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Orochimaru is such a man he  had the guts to go after Sasuke a little 12 year old boy because he couldn't handle a 11 year old Itachi
> 
> Make sense yes?



At least Oro tried,he didn't wait for a easier way to do it.
Going after Sasuke isn't a matter. If he was defeated by one,the only option would be going after the next one.

Anyway,Itachi didn't look like a 11 year old boy.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Toproq said:


> More phail from Naruto. He protects the bad guys while Sasuke tries to seek justice.



Can you read?
Danzou's ideals go against Naruto, therefore Naruto hates Danzou.
Sasuke can't just walk in and kill Danzou, and if you read the manga you'd know Danzou rivaled Sarutobi who fought well for an old man against Orochimaru, anyway back to the point, Konoha didn't kill the Uchiha it was the Root leader.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Orochimaru is such a man he  had the guts to go after Sasuke a little 12 year old boy because he couldn't handle a 11 year old Itachi
> 
> Make sense yes?



Well what can you say for someone with a Sharingan fetish


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

Toproq said:


> More phail from Naruto. He protects the bad guys while Sasuke tries to seek justice.



More like Naruto is going to protect Sakura and his people from the likes of sasuke


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's always been gullible to people who quench his selfish goals and his avenger nature. He got enticed by Oro's promise for power dangling Itachi and revenge as bait; he was Itachi's pawn throughout the whole story dangling redemption for the clan as bait and now Madara is doing the same, dangling redemption for Itachi as bait. I don't really see it as out of character, but rather his character flaw. I do, however, think that it wasn't handled as well as it could've been.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> naruto may be thick as shit sometimes but he never gets his morals wrong.
> 
> 
> thats a whole another level of stupidity.
> ...



Let the truth be told. What common sense is it to go after Konoha after learning your brother was a "hero" and from the enemy no less? Unless Sasuke is using this time to take his brother's role in Akatsuki and continue infilitrating it for the sake of Konoha's safety, then I just don't see the reason. And even if it was just against the elders, why would he do it with known villains and people that are in Anbu's bingo books for S-class Missing nins to look out for? Danzou planning to take over the village which would force Sasuke to team up with the rest of Konoha has a slight chance of happening like others have mentioned, but that is not Sasuke's course. That's not even what he's considering. All he cares about is destroying the village for the deaths of his people...but with the perpetrator who also got his hands dirty too? That's pure stupidity on a scale the excuse of PIS holds no weight to...


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I see your true colors now. You are just downright fucking evil



'They' have ruined Gaara and Neji for that, excuse my language, failure of a main character. Seriously the worst main character ever.

So they see Naruto-the character is losing popularity very fast. What to do? Oh, I know lets just screw over Sasuke!

The best way to let this plan of theirs backfire, is if the japanese start hating that blond-character ruining-piece of sh*t.
(If they don't hate him already that is.)

/rant


I'm talking about Naruto-the character ofcourse, so no offense.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Probably EMS because it has 6 sides.



OK if so then Sasuke's development is over


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> this doesn't make sense
> 
> madara told sasuke itachi was only doing his ninja duty for the village, and he was a hero, but yet sasuke wants to destroy that village now



That's because:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke=


----------



## .Viktor. (May 28, 2008)

if Oro with his sound and help of the sand invading Konoha silently couldnt take it down.
what will 5 people do. LuLkz

Sasuke who will get owned by Naruto Most def
Karin who willmostlikely get owned by either tenten or Ino.. Phail
Juggo..I mean wtf?
Suigetsu my main man will probly fight Sai [as if thats his "brother"] Or lee being the equivalent to Gai Vs. Kisame
Then an old former shell of himself ..madara.

=O
the fuck is sasuke smokin?


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> this doesn't make sense
> 
> madara told sasuke itachi was only doing his ninja duty for the village, and he was a hero, but yet sasuke wants to destroy that village now


Let's try see some logic in that... Sasuke loved Itachi, Itachi killed his family and made Sasuke's life a shit now Sasuke discovers Itachi did all that because of Konoha so, in a simple way, the village is *guilty* for what happened.

Itachi tried to avoid that but Madara played beyond. In my view kill Danzou, the council and anyone who tries to stop him is acceptable but kill civilians isn't.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> *At least Oro tried,he didn't wait for a easier way to do it.*
> Going after Sasuke isn't a matter. If he was defeated by one,the only option would be going after the next one.



Actually he did. He gave up on Itachi because he was too strong to go for Sasuke. 

People who talk that crap about Sasuke waiting on when Orochimaru was sick etc...are just retarded. Not you of course Luiz


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Haha. Konoha is in deep trouble.


Actually Sasuke is.
Just imagine what huge pnj thing Kishi going to give Failruto now...


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> what do you mean? sasuke is following the same path hes been following since chapter 3 when he was first introduced. Revenge.
> 
> why take out madara when you need his help to take out the konoha advisors?
> 
> ...



oh so you think its Oro 2.0 and Manipulation 2.0

Honestly I am too bored of this same old shit to really go into a debate/creative discussion...... if you can't see the stupidity in what Kishimoto just did...... hey enjoy..... they say ignorance is bliss


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Yeah you are right it's PIS if it happens once..... but common Gyroscope this is the second time in a row.........
> 
> This is worse than being stupid, he has become a SHEEP, I am so sad right now...... at least Naruto has free will...... F*** YOU KISHIMOTO for destroying a great character.......



I always said that another Naruto-Sasuke fight will only happen if he fucks up either character either by letting Naruto stop Sasuke from doing what he wanted to or by Sasuke going anti-Konoha. Ironically, the same group Sasuke wants to kill are the ones that are going to move against Tsunade and Naruto.

The latter happened and for some of the most ridiculous reasoning. He loves his brother now, yet wont respect his wishes and the cause he died for. All the while following the lead of someone he knows to have helped kill his people. 

This isn't the character's fault, they can't think by themselves. Kishi has just messed it up.


----------



## Maximus (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> OK if so then Sasuke's development is over



oh boy, u just doubted Kishi. 

lol, gg


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> 'They' have ruined Gaara and Neji for that, excuse my language, failure of a main character. Seriously the worst main character ever.
> 
> So they see Naruto-the character is losing popularity very fast. What to do? Oh, I know lets just screw over Sasuke!
> 
> ...


wtf Gaara and Neji aren't Ruined.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Actually Sasuke is.
> Just imagine what huge pnj thing Kishi going to give Failruto now...


If Naruto defeats Sasuke in 1x1 is going to be ridiculous, even Narutotards should now that.

I prefer see Kakashi fights him and try to give some sense to his former pupil. He is the *only* shinobi that can give some moral to Sasuke, not Naruto.


----------



## sheshyo (May 28, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> this doesn't make sense
> 
> madara told sasuke itachi was only doing his ninja duty for the village, and he was a hero, but yet sasuke wants to destroy that village now



I'm a bit surprised at all these similar reactions. Wanting to destroy Danzou/Elders and ultimately the village capable of passing such an despicable duty/mission doesn't seem wrong/villainous; albeit slightly flawed, depending how exactly Sasuke plans to go about it. Although Sasuke completely trusting Madara's words and destroying all of Konoha (innocent victims) would indeed be OOC.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2008)

can't wait for the new chapter
team Hawk is bad ass, Sasuke MS or EMS is bad ass.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Actually he did. He gave up on Itachi because he was too strong to go for Sasuke.
> 
> People who talk that crap about Sasuke waiting on when Orochimaru was sick etc...are just retarded. Not you of course Luiz



It reminds me about one of those Fun with Akatsuki videos...

Uh-huh. Thanks.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Actually Sasuke is.
> Just imagine what huge pnj thing Kishi going to give Failruto now...



Pretty much..


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Actually Sasuke is.
> Just imagine what huge pnj thing Kishi going to give Failruto now...



The only reason I agree on Naruto failing is because he should have never tried to save what is now Evil Sasuke. 

But yessss I can't wait to see what Naruto gets!!!!


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> what do you mean? sasuke is following the same path hes been following since chapter 3 when he was first introduced. Revenge.
> 
> why take out madara when you need his help to take out the konoha advisors?
> 
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me much. As an old saying goes "keep your friends close and your enemies closer." He will ask the elders about their side of the story about the Uchiha massacre. One way or another I think Madara is involved in it. So I do see Sasuke backstabbing Madara sooner or later just like with Orochimaru.


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

I've just realized that this manga has been surprisingly consistent! 

Naruto: Sasukeeee!!!! 
Sasuke: Kill Itachi! 
Naruto: Sasukeeee!!!! 
Sasuke: Kill Itachi! 
Naruto: Sasukeeee!!!! 
Sasuke: Kill Madara too! 
Naruto: Sasukeeee!!!! 
Sasuke: Kill Konoha!


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> If Naruto defeats Sasuke in 1x1 is going to be ridiculous, even Narutotards should now that.
> 
> I prefer see Kakashi fights him and try to give some sense to his former pupil.


yeah - I'd love to see Kakashi going all out.

He must kill his best pupil to save his village. A poetry justice


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> I always said that another Naruto-Sasuke fight will only happen if he fucks up either character either by letting Naruto stop Sasuke from doing what he wanted to or by Sasuke going anti-Konoha. Ironically, the same group Sasuke wants to kill are the ones that are going to move against Tsunade and Naruto.
> 
> The latter happened and for some of the most ridiculous reasoning. He loves his brother now, yet wont respect his wishes and the cause he died for. All the while following the lead of someone he knows to have helped kill his people.
> 
> This isn't the character's fault, they can't think by themselves. Kishi has just messed it up.



You do know that Madara and Danzou are working together?


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

I believe Kushina Uzumaki will show up when pein shows.  Naruto will learn her ninja ways.  Kushina Uzumaki is not dead Believe!   Long live the Whirlpool Country


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> this doesn't make sense
> 
> madara told sasuke itachi was only doing his ninja duty for the village, and he was a hero, but yet sasuke wants to destroy that village now


hero my ass, i would kill every responsible to kill my family if i was avenger and was in the narutoverse.


----------



## stream (May 28, 2008)

ayotech said:


> People that think there's no such thing of right and wrong are idiots that don't know shit about human psychology.  Yeah there's no such thing as right and wrong, so if I go outside and punch a 6 year old in back of her head and then rape her; another perspective would show me off as a great person!



I'm afraid far worse has been done by people who thought they were doing the right thing. Believe it or not, the nazis thought they were doing the right thing... Probably, the soviets soldiers who subsequently raped half the women in Germany thought they were doing the right thing too... Right now, half of the people in middle east believe Jihad is good...

Of course, we condemn all of that. But we cannot even agree whether it is right or wrong to execute serial killers, to put terrorists in gitmo, or even to smoke inside of a building! Let's not even talk about gay marriage...

So maybe there is such a thing as right and wrong, but nobody knows what it is exactly. In my opinion, anybody who pretends to know is not to be trusted.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> If Naruto defeats Sasuke in 1x1 is going to be ridiculous, even Narutotards should now that.
> 
> I prefer see Kakashi fights him and try to give some sense to his former pupil. He is the *only* shinobi that can give some moral to Sasuke, not Naruto.



Yeah the same way Sasuke defeating Itachi right?

Common Aoshikun Sasuke's character is being ruined and all you can worry about is lame stuff like that?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> I've just realized that this manga has been surprisingly consistent!
> 
> Naruto: Sasukeeee!!!!
> Sasuke: Kill Itachi!
> ...


Sasuke: Nice body you've got there, Sakura 
Naruto: Sasukeeee!!!


----------



## Maximus (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> I've just realized that this manga has been surprisingly consistent!
> 
> Naruto: Sasukeeee!!!!
> Sasuke: Kill Itachi!
> ...



Ironically, Sasuke has never killed a shinobi


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> yeah - I'd love to see Kakashi going all out.
> 
> He must kill his best pupil to save his village. A poetry justice


Kakashi lived in a war time and know how is lose someone you love so he certainly is the right option also the fight between the 2 would be epic.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf Gaara and Neji aren't Ruined.



lol wut? 


You're kidding right?


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> I've just realized that this manga has been surprisingly consistent!
> 
> Naruto: Sasukeeee!!!!
> Sasuke: Kill Itachi!
> ...



Now all we need is to flip that over a little!


----------



## .Viktor. (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> If Naruto defeats Sasuke in 1x1 is going to be ridiculous, even Narutotards should now that.
> 
> I prefer see Kakashi fights him and try to give some sense to his former pupil. He is the *only* shinobi that can give some moral to Sasuke, not Naruto.



so someone weaker than Naruto would make a better fight?
Even kakashi said naruto surpassed him.
U sir fail at logic Lawlz

also naruto beating sasuke isnt far fetched at all.
Naruto has always been better than sasuke. Its like Goku Vs Vegeta
Vegeta  wasnt a jokester like goku always wanted revenge and was proud of his race. Goku relaxed, goofed off ate all the time. and was always better than vegeta. The only time vegeta could combat with Goku was when he got posses by Babi d.....and lets use Oro as babi D for the VoTE fight with cursed seal. Now that that Power up is gone Naruto will beat sasuke's ass.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> I've just realized that this manga has been surprisingly consistent!
> 
> Naruto: Sasukeeee!!!!
> Sasuke: Kill Itachi!
> ...



Hey someone that sees why I am pissed off


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> If Naruto defeats Sasuke in 1x1 is going to be ridiculous, even Narutotards should now that.
> 
> I prefer see Kakashi fights him and try to give some sense to his former pupil. He is the *only* shinobi that can give some moral to Sasuke, not Naruto.



After his training Naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sasuke with EMS


----------



## OMGitsKurt (May 28, 2008)

Epic Shonen Trio Chapters this week:

*Naruto:* Sasuke gains snowflake eyes; the new "Hawk" team joins with Madara + Kisame on a Konoha PK raid.

*One Piece:* Ace's Execution is announced; major 11 Supernova fanservice; Sanji rocking 3 cancer sticks at once.

*Bleach:* No spoilers yet, but the origin of the Vizards may be coming to an epic climax; perhaps more Aizen epicness? Tea anyone?

Orgasmic Manga Week, eh?


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> yeah - I'd love to see Kakashi going all out.
> 
> He must kill his best pupil to save his village. A poetry justice



*im not sure kakashi will kill sasuke.but he will be the one to fight him.
you remember that the rest of the year is going to be focused on sakura and kakashi right?so this is part of it.
i dont think naruto will be in the village at all(frog mountain,training,fighting pein etc....)*


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> If Naruto defeats Sasuke in 1x1 is going to be ridiculous, even Narutotards should now that.
> 
> I prefer see Kakashi fights him and try to give some sense to his former pupil. He is the *only* shinobi that can give some moral to Sasuke, not Naruto.


If Naruto can't beat him then what make you think Kakashi has a ghost of chance. They are better off teaming up against Sasuke unless Naruto has something more to offer us. It will most likely be Naruto vs Sasuke to satisfy the fans. Though I don't see how current Naruto will be able to beat the EMS.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Sasuke's new eyes > Rinnegan



Better looking? Yes.
Better overall? Unfounded.


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Kakashi lived in a war time and know how is lose someone you love so he certainly is the right option also the fight between the 2 would be epic.



Usually, I don't agree with you...but it would be very epic and make a lot of sense...I have been wanting to see that for a long time. I guess this must have been the reason why Kakashi and Sasuke have not met yet.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Confirmed. 

-Sasuke will fall for a bushin feint
-Sasuke will magically forget he knows genjutsu
-Sasuke will magically forget he can bitchslap kyuubi
-Sasuke will magically forget katon>futon


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> oh so you think its Oro 2.0 and Manipulation 2.0
> 
> Honestly I am too bored of this same old shit to really go into a debate/creative discussion...... if you can't see the stupidity in what Kishimoto just did...... hey enjoy..... they say ignorance is bliss



im not sure what your debating then. What path was there for sasuke? Go back to konoha with top brass wanting to kill him?

just exit from the manga and live in the mountains and start up the clan again with karin?

im not sure what your complaining about


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Sasuke's new eyes > Rinnegan



lol uchiha.


----------



## cha-uzu (May 28, 2008)

I don't see why peeps here are so surprised!? 2 sides...

Sasuke: He is all about the clan, and his family. Sasuke's father told him not to follow Itachi. Itachi was differen't and was for the good of the VILLAGE not just his clan. Just because Itachi loved his brother, didn't mean Sasuke forgave him or was about to take up his cause at all...

Madara: He acheived what he set out to do... Manipulate Sasuke. the story he told about Itachi had a dual effect... It made it like Madara was telling the truth and trying to get Sasuke to respect and forgive his brother, but that was an illusion... Madara knew this. It also portrayed Itachi as being used as a Konoha Lacky... It made Konoha seem more at fault then they probably were... His admission to the fact he helped kill the clan made him appear truthful... He wanted sasuke to view Konoha as the enemy of the Uchiha that cause his brother to do what he did.


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Sasuke's new eyes > Rinnegan



No    doubt.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Kakashi lived in a war time and know how is lose someone you love so he certainly is the right option also the fight between the 2 would be epic.



You're right about the epic fight thing. But he couldn't talk sense into him before Sasuke left the first time, so what makes you think it'll work now?

@Uzumaki Luiz - The hell? I never been negged for criticizing Sasuke, yet you negged me for that sarcastic post I made about Naruto...? Lame straight up...


----------



## Mizura (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sasuke: Nice body you've got there, Sakura Sai
> Naruto: Sasukeeee!!!


Fixed. 



Maximus said:


> Ironically, Sasuke has never killed a shinobi






> Now all we need is to flip that over a little!


Wuh? 

Sasuke: Narutoooo!!! 
Naruto: Kill Pein!


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Yeah the same way Sasuke defeating Itachi right?
> 
> Common Aoshikun Sasuke's character is being ruined and all you can worry about is lame stuff like that?


The difference between Itachi and Sasuke was their eyes, Itachi said that, but the different of Naruto and EMS Sasuke is imaginable, their skills are completely in another lvl mainly if Sasuke posses all of Itachi's jutsus.


.Viktor. said:


> so someone weaker than Naruto would make a better fight?
> Even kakashi said naruto surpassed him.
> U sir fail at logic Lawlz
> 
> ...


Fail at logic? 
Do you know what is fail logic? 
Use DB to explain Naruto, exactly as you did.
Naruto is not Goku, Vegeta is not Sasuke and Naruto is not DB, LEARN THIS.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> If Naruto can't beat him then what make you think Kakashi has a ghost of chance. They are better off teaming up against Sasuke unless Naruto has something more to offer us. It will most likely be Naruto vs Sasuke to satisfy the fans. Though I don't see how current Naruto will be able to beat the EMS.



i dont think naruto will be in the village at all(frog mountain,training,fghting pein etc....)


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> No    doubt.


lol, even his two tomoe sharingan was >> failgan


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

:S Please people don't insult Goku by comparing him with Naruto. Goku >> all

Not even Sasuke comes close to such greatness.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> - Sasuke will fall for a strategy like the one used against Zabuza
> - Sasuke's genjutsu will fail against Naruto's genjutsu dispelling technique
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## XxXGodoftheSunXxX (May 28, 2008)

From what the spoiler pics look like it seems that he has just regular MS maybe? If you think back to the whole Madara and his brother flashback, when Madara got the EMS it was a combination of both his brother's and his own. I can't see any resemblance to Itachi's at all.


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Actually Sasuke is.
> Just imagine what huge pnj thing Kishi going to give Failruto now...



How do you know that Sasuke will end up being screwed over? Kishi has said that Sasuke is his fav character.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> :S Please people don't insult Goku by comparing him with Naruto. Goku >> all
> 
> Not even Sasuke comes close to such greatness.



All main characters>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Failruto


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Sasuke: Narutoooo!!!
> Naruto: Kill Pein!



Well, I don't expect Sasuke to ...I want him to shut up for a while. 

I want to see some Naruto Action.


----------



## OMGitsKurt (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Sasuke's new eyes > Rinnegan





Sasuke said:


> No    doubt.



Good afternoon to you guys too.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> You're right about the epic fight thing. But he couldn't talk sense into him before Sasuke left the first time, so what makes you think it'll work now?


And what makes you think Naruto would?

IMO Kakashi fighting Sasuke is better than see another Sasuke vs Naruto just to Naruto defeats him, make him walk the "right" path and suck his char as he did to Neji and Gaara.

Naruto is a fucker of chars


----------



## Edo (May 28, 2008)

Well this is the first time I am really disappointed in Kishi....

This is so clich? and predictable making Sasuke Naruto's evil rival!

So much for people how didn't believe that Sasuke would end up being the final villain   well I told you so 

Sasuke is really weak....how can he change his mind so easily just by what Madara told him? couldn't he be lying? well I guess this proves Sasuke isn't a genius after all....seems the only genius in team Kakashi is actually Kakashi 

And the rest of team hebi are so spineless...don't they have an opinion of their own other than follow Sasuke around?

Sorry, I know I am complaing too much, but this chatper calls for it.

Oh one last thin...what's with Sasuke's eyes?? they look silly, more fit to a femal uchiha


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> *All main characters*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Naruto



House of lies.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> How do you know that Sasuke will end up being screwed over? Kishi has said that Sasuke is his fav character.



What are you talking about? He ?s already screwed over for failruto.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Probably EMS because it has 6 sides.


There's no sign of the Tomoe Seal from Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan.

It's just Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## naruto_bruin (May 28, 2008)

Naruto vs Sasuke part 2 is going to be epic. I'm excited, although this fight might not take place for a while. I could see it being the final battle of the manga. Naruto will win because he has the will of fire, well that and the main character hax.


----------



## Jacko (May 28, 2008)

OMGitsKurt said:


> Epic Shonen Trio Chapters this week:
> 
> *Naruto:* Sasuke gains snowflake eyes; the new "Hawk" team joins with Madara + Kisame on a Konoha PK raid.
> 
> ...


You can't call this chapter epic its pure bullshit compared to oda's genius
You know that changing into a hawk, should be positive for sasugays character development, but he wants to destroy konoha.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Sasuke's new eyes > Rinnegan



I see what you started...


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Naruto+Tenten>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gaysuke



Fixed for you


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> All main characters>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Failruto



*i understand your anger actually.its enevitable sasuke and naruto will fight again and naruto with his hax power up will win.
kishi made this specific development to make them fight again.
though it can be avoidable if it will be kakashi who will fight him.so have some hope.*


----------



## OMGitsKurt (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> I see what you started...



It's all in good fun.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> lol wut?
> 
> 
> You're kidding right?


no im not.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke just has the MS as SaiST pointed out. EMS has four techniques and MS has 3


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> There's no sign of the Tomoe Seal from Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan.
> 
> It's just Mangekyou Sharingan.


Then he posses a weird MS.
All of the previous MS had 3 visible sides instead of 6.


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> How do you know that Sasuke will end up being screwed over? Kishi has said that Sasuke is his fav character.



Sasuke has a major flaw in his character...weather Kishi likes him or not does not matter. 

Sasuke wants to be a PET. That's all.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> And what makes you think Naruto would?
> 
> *IMO Kakashi fighting Sasuke is better than see another Sasuke vs Naruto just to Naruto defeats him, make him walk the "right" path and suck his char as he did to Neji and Gaara.
> 
> Naruto is a fucker of chars *



Lets hope the japs realise this aswell.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> *i understand your anger actually.its enevitable sasuke and naruto will fight again and naruto with his hax power up will win.
> kishi made this specific development to make them fight again.
> though it can be avoidable if it will be kakashi who will fight him.so have some hope.*



Kakashi shall fight him and lose. Then Naruto comes in, saves Kakashi, and beats Sasuke down. Is that good enough for yaz?


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Lets hope the japs realise this aswell.


Japaneses prefer Kakashi over Naruto and I doubt Shueisha will let Kishi suck Sasuke, he is the favorite one and the manga sells better while he is in the spot.


Jinchuriki-san said:


> Kakashi shall fight him and lose. Then Naruto comes in, saves Kakashi, and beats Sasuke down. Is that good enough for yaz?


Bushin faint and FRS in teh back, miraculously Sasuke will survive and redeem himself.


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Jacko said:


> You can't call this chapter epic its pure bullshit compared to oda's genius
> You know that changing into a hawk, should be positive for sasugays character development, but he wants to destroy konoha.



Madara, professional vilain, is the one who came up with the "turning into a hawk" concept and wanted Sasuke to do so, when was that ever supposed to be a "nice" thing?


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2008)

Why are people anticipating a Kakashi vs Sasuke showdown?

Kakashi wouldn't last five seconds against Hawksuke. 

Wouldn't be enjoyable.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> *i understand your anger actually.its enevitable sasuke and naruto will fight again and naruto with his hax power up will win.
> kishi made this specific development to make them fight again.
> though it can be avoidable if it will be kakashi who will fight him.so have some hope.*



I'm sorry...I have no hope left.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> *i understand your anger actually.its enevitable sasuke and naruto will fight again and naruto with his hax power up will win.
> kishi made this specific development to make them fight again.
> though it can be avoidable if it will be kakashi who will fight him.so have some hope.*



Naruto have to train for his power up but sasuke it is all free


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Why are people anticipating a Kakashi vs Sasuke showdown?
> 
> Kakashi wouldn't last five seconds against Hawksuke.
> 
> Wouldn't be enjoyable.



  Damn you! I wanted to say that...Hawksuke!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Maximus said:


> oh boy, u just doubted Kishi.
> 
> lol, gg



So?



Sandaime said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> -Sasuke will fall for a bushin feint
> -Sasuke will magically forget he knows genjutsu
> ...



Everyone falls for a KB feint.
Your right Naruto will never learn a counter
Your right Naruto won't get control of Kyuubi
Your right Naruto is gonna face a Rin'negan user w/one element and we will even ignore the hints to his next element



SaiST said:


> There's no sign of the Tomoe Seal from Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan.
> 
> It's just Mangekyou Sharingan.



How is it a MS what about Itachi's MS.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Kakashi shall fight him and lose. Then Naruto comes in, saves Kakashi, and beats Sasuke down. Is that good enough for yaz?



could be but this will have to be after the pein buisness.
naruto will have to defeat pein first .so thats why i think he will go off panel for a while for training than his showdown with pein/nagato,and than he will  return to confront sasuke/madara etc...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> And what makes you think Naruto would?
> 
> IMO Kakashi fighting Sasuke is better than see another Sasuke vs Naruto just to Naruto defeats him, make him walk the "right" path and suck his char as he did to Neji and Gaara.
> 
> Naruto is a fucker of chars



Lol, I never said Naruto would be the one specifically. Only that Sasuke either will be redeemed or he will die.

Kakashi fighting him may be the cause of his former master's death. He already threatened Kakashi when he had him tied up with that wire. Imagine what'll happen once Sasuke moves against the village.

Hate Naruto's path or not, he's still be said to be the only one who will bring Sasuke from the "darkness." Neji said it. Naruto promised Sakura. Sai believes in him. Hell, Yamato believes he'll be able to retrieve Sasuke with his own strength...


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Unless Sasuke is targetting the village elders specifically, and not Konoha as a whole, he's making a pretty stupid move.

Either way, the next arc is going to be interesting. I doubt things are going to play out quite like everybody is expecting. Danzou will probably be making a move in the next arc, making a common enemy for Naruto's group and Hawk.



AoshiKun said:


> Then he posses a weird MS.
> All of the previous MS had 3 visible sides instead of 6.


It's really not that big of a deal.

Way I see it, just leaves a nice open space to place one of the other Tomoe Seals, should Sasuke acquire the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. Itachi's, Kakashi's, Madara's--all of them would look pretty neat merged with Sasuke's.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

PLOT N0 JUTSU said:


> Naruto have to train for his power up but sasuke it is all free



Everythings all good when it comes to Sasuke. But when its Naruto...well you can see the level of discrimination and doubt people have for him. Training is necessary in that sense, and he is the main so we gotta see how he can pull off the impossible.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Why are people anticipating a Kakashi vs Sasuke showdown?
> 
> Kakashi wouldn't last five seconds against Hawksuke.
> 
> Wouldn't be enjoyable.


IMO Kakashi can put up a fight against Sasuke better than Naruto also would be nice see Sasuke's new power against a MS use.


SaiST said:


> Unless *Sasuke is targetting the village elders specifically, and not Konoha as a whole*, he's making a pretty stupid move.


I hope that, he has *no* motives to ttack everybody.



> It's really not that big of a deal.
> 
> Way I see it, just leaves a nice open space to place one of the other Tomoe Seals, should Sasuke acquire the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. Itachi's, Kakashi's, Madara's--all of them would look pretty neat merged with Sasuke's.


Nice observation.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> IMO Kakashi fighting Sasuke is better than see another Sasuke vs Naruto just to Naruto defeats him, make him walk the "right" path and suck his char as he did to Neji and Gaara



Gaara was better as some killer who only throws sand at people,uses sabaku kyu and lets the automatic defense do everything,'course 
When Naruto calmed the beast down,he developed a lot of sand jutsus.And his life got better. 

As for Neji,what the heck. That boy believed things can't be changed.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> could be but this will have to be after the pein buisness.
> naruto will have to defeat pein first .so thats why i think he will go off panel for a while for training than his showdown with pein/nagato,and than he will  return to confront sasuke/madara etc...



Naruto vs Sasuke and Madara at the same time.  *Shodai Level*


----------



## ItachiZumaki (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's MS looks homo lols.


----------



## CrystalCypher (May 28, 2008)

I see that Sasuke is spitting in the face of Itachi by going against what Itachi wants. Eh...I don't know about this. Though, like the EMS that Sasuke obtained.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

It's not the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, guys. :/



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> How is it a MS


How is it *not* a Mangekyou Sharingan? 



> _what about Itachi's MS._


I'm asking myself that now. We know that Itachi implanted Amaterasu into Sasuke's eye, so I'm wondering if Tomoe Seal's shape will change only when Sasuke wants to use it(that is, if he can).


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

--the fuck. 



> Naruto's name is ALWAYS in katakana...Naruto in hiragana means "to become", which is in clear reference to Hawk's headed-to location.
> 
> The spoiler does NOT say:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

i see the convo with the konoha team of madara/zetsu will serve its purpose.

With news of itachi dieing to sasuke, danzou/advisors will make there move


----------



## Yakkai (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> If Naruto defeats Sasuke in 1x1 is going to be ridiculous, even Narutotards should now that.
> 
> I prefer see Kakashi fights him and try to give some sense to his former pupil. He is the *only* shinobi that can give some moral to Sasuke, not Naruto.





Nakson said:


> Yeah the same way Sasuke defeating Itachi right?
> 
> Common Aoshikun Sasuke's character is being ruined and all you can worry about is lame stuff like that?



QFT!

Orochimaru: Sasuke 'defeated' him when he was crippled and dying

Deidara: committed suicide and the Sauce lived through the most ridiculous PNJ in Manga history

Itachi: blind, diseased, wasn't even fighting to win and the Sauce still just managed to survive the encounter. AIDS killed Itachi.


But NOW you complain? Before we've even seen the fight between Naruto and the Sauce? Pot Kettle Black.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

I realized EMS gave Sasuke the power to break  the fourth wall. I laugh at the level of metaconscience of the characters. 

I always took the whole "hawk" thing as a metaphor. But Sasuke literally became "hawk", knew about it and even renamed his team with that name. Can Kishimoto be more subtle?. It's like Sasuke had a self realization of a fated motiv. 

Was Sasuke talking with Kishimoto or something?.  

Kishimoto: Well... from chapter 402 you will be a hawk. 

Sasuke: Really... what that means?.

Kishimoto: you will shed your serpentine scales and gain super powers... and rename  your team as bonus.

Sasuke: so now  we are hawk?.

Kishimoto: yes "WE" are  hawk. 

I wonder what's the next animal? An hyppo?.


----------



## yopakfu (May 28, 2008)

Now Sasuke arc is over, I think it's Kakashi's turn.  Afterall, that's what kishi said in an interview.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> It's not the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, guys. :/



I know.



> How is it *not* a Mangekyou Sharingan?



In other words Sasuke *did awaken his Mangekyou Sharingan in that fight like Madara stated.*



> I'm asking myself that now. We know that Itachi implanted Amaterasu into Sasuke's eye, so I'm wondering if Tomoe Seal's shape will change only when Sasuke wants to use it(that is, if he can).



Or maybe it only occurs when he sees Madara, or maybe it only affects his right eye.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> You do know that Madara and Danzou are working together?



Most probably. 

That's not the point though. You and I both know there exists a vacant spot where Sasuke's brain once was. Dunno, if he's going to be cliched again I'm probably just going to gradually stop reading this. As it is Naruto and One Piece are the only shounen i read now.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 28, 2008)

Trent said:


> Quoted For Truth.
> 
> To me, it's 100% probability that Sasuke is talking about Danzou & the Elders, to which you can add Danzou's followers, Root. There's absolutely no chance he is talking about the innocent people of Konoha. None. The "crushing Konoha" is there for dramatic effect at a chapter ending (and it works!)
> 
> ...


Like I said before in another thread, with Danzou around, there's a more than decent chance there'll be a civil war _any_way, with Danzou starting one against Tsunade, if and when he makes his move, now that Itachi's death will reach Konoha.  Sasuke taking out Danzou, Koharu and Homura wouldn't nearly be as bad as everyone's making it out to be.

Anything other than that, would simply be piss poor writing on Kishimoto's part, as even _Madara_ was very careful to point out that there was no "evil" party to the massacre, because there was fault on all sides.  He was very careful to say that the reason for the massacre wasn't the fault of the _entire_ village...just three of the four known people who run it.

For Sasuke to take from that "Konoha is 'evil'..."...is just shit writing, because there's no logical transition.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

Have to say it one more time.

Naruto vs sasuke and Madara at the same time.  *Naruto will be on SHODAI LEVEL* *WOW*


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Everythings all good when it comes to Sasuke. But when its Naruto...well you can see the level of discrimination and doubt people have for him. Training is necessary in that sense, and he is the main so we gotta see how he can pull off the impossible.



I root for the underdog occassionally. He's not one of my favorite characters, but I feel a little empathy. It's just the mangaka created him to be dumb and talentless. The one to surpass all when the odds were stacked against him. I don't understand why his fans get butthurt when this is clearly fact dating back to some of Kishimoto's earliest interviews...


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Kishimoto: Well... from chapter 402 you will be hawk.
> 
> Sasuke: Really... what that means?.
> 
> ...



I found that funny for some reason.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 28, 2008)

wait wtf?

Madara infiltrated Konoha in secret, trained Itachi, and subsequently assisted him in assassinating the Uchiha clan.

but now he also wants sasuke to destroy konoha as well?

does madara just want to kill everybody?


----------



## Draffut (May 28, 2008)

> Confirmed.
> 
> -Sasuke will fall for a bushin feint
> -Sasuke will magically forget he knows genjutsu
> ...



And the excuses are already rolling.


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

wait, so there actually are Sasuke fans here who thought he wasn't going to get his ass handed to him by Naruto?


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

How can Narutards still open their damn filthy mouths? Goddamnit go hide somewhere retards!

LOL.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> You and I both know there exists a vacant spot where Sasuke's brain once was. Dunno, *if he's going to be cliched again I'm probably just going to gradually stop reading this*. As it is Naruto and One Piece are the only shounen i read now.



Its starting to look like that for me too......


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> How can Narutards still open their damn filthy mouths? Goddamnit go hide somewhere retards!
> 
> LOL.



Are you gonna cry?


----------



## Rikudou Sennin (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke/Team Hebi (i'm not calling it Hawk, he's still as snake as can be) will be backed up by the sound minions Suigetsu freed earlier on.

Juugo will die, Suigetsu will fight bravely but ultimately get his ass handed to him, Karin will be useless but survive.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke crying and thus showing such emotions actually makes me like him a bit more


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

*hoping for a decent cover.*


----------



## Pocketmofo (May 28, 2008)

The spoiler about next week's chapter is more than likely translated as:

鷹の次なる行く先は?その頃なるとは!?次号「目的」へ!
Hawk's next destination will be? And meanwhile, what is going on with Naruto** at that time!? Next chapter - "The Goal"

**Note - Spoiler writers do not necessarily copy the text word-for-word from the chapter (they also sometimes write characters' names in hiragana rather than katakana and vice-versa...they'll even give the characters nicknames or use different kanji for them to disguise real and fake spoilers). 

その頃は likely does not have anything to do with Hawk's next location. その頃 is generally used to contrast or serve as a segway between two events happening at around the same time (e.g. Hawk is going somewhere in the next chapter. Meanwhile Naruto is doing something...). I would assume that if Crush!'s translation were correct that it would normally say その頃*と*なると but I would generally not expect to see a は after that. I could, however, just be terribly uninformed.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Are you gonna cry?



Cry because Kishi keeps shitting on the main character? I dun't think su.  

I've yet to see Naruto do anything useful in Part 2, and you see some fuckin Narutard blabbering stupid predictions, how sad is that?


----------



## rob1out (May 28, 2008)

Pretty dissapointing how Sasuke disregarded the fact Itachi didn't trust madara but now he's going to go do madaras bidding.  Sasuke = tool


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Its starting to look like that for me too......



Yeah... it's a shame how can 20 chapters can ruin 400. 

But to be fair Part 2 never was at the level of part 1. 

This series should remained in arcs like Wave country arc style... more about mercenaries than some cliches plots revolving the world.


----------



## Sumeragi (May 28, 2008)

What. the. Fuck.  Sasuke is going against the express wishes of his brother.  I hope all he is doing is using Madara until he offs Danzou and the elders and then he'll turn against him.

Team Hawk.  Jeanne must be having orgasms.

And is that really his EMS? *fapfapfap*


Seiko said:


> Haha. Konoha is in deep trouble.


Final Villain Sasuke omfgwtfbbqasdkfjaskdghkl??? ??? ??? 



@AoshiKun: The rep I left you, I hit enter before I was done. It was supposed to say "is awesome" >.<


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

as hexa said it seems that the jump preview did mentioned naruto for next chapter,but can we trust it?


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

I think shonen jump should make a 'worst main character' poll. I'm positive Naruto will win. assholish, dumb, retarded blond idiot who ruins all good characters and can only whine and needs to get saved in every fight by 2 people and is a weakass ninja who can only fight characters who have lost their brains, and still isn't strong eventhough the strongest bijuu is in his asshole that got fucked by Kakashis fingers.


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

Could someone honestly answer me this:

Half the posts in this thread say something about Sasuke going against his 'Heroic' brother's wishes, destroying his dream of stability etc etc...

Why should Sasuke care at all for that ? Yes, his brother still loved him. Yes, his brother wasn't a complete power/eye hungry psycho BUT his brother still killed his parents and still killed his whole clan on the orders of guys who had the option to choose a peaceful method (looking at you elders). 

Additional Note: The clan itself were not power hungry bastards and neither were Sasuke's parents. They might not have been saints but neither were they devils. They were just people.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 28, 2008)

CAN ANYONE ADDRESS THIS TOPIC?

wait wtf?

Madara infiltrated Konoha in secret, trained Itachi, and subsequently assisted him in assassinating the Uchiha clan.

but now he also wants sasuke to destroy konoha as well?

does madara just want to kill everybody?


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> wait, so there actually are Sasuke fans here who thought he wasn't going to get his ass handed to him by Naruto?



just like there are Sasuke fans who thought that Sasuke could beat Itachi.

Nothing new!!!


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Sasuke crying and thus showing such emotions actually makes me like him a bit more



Not me good sir, not me at all, after all these years still.


----------



## rob1out (May 28, 2008)

Naruto is going to have hacks!!! hirashin + toad mode= teleport frog


----------



## desjr (May 28, 2008)

Lol at these uchihatards on Sasukes cock now.Isn't obvious that either A. Sasuke will die or B. Naruto will convert him.Its really too obvious,so you uchihatards can get all giddy right now but watch what will happen towards the end.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i see the convo with the konoha team of madara/zetsu will serve its purpose.
> 
> With news of itachi dieing to sasuke, danzou/advisors will make there move



Move to kill Sasuke? He already attempted that with Sai and failed...

...If you mean the takeover, then that might be true too.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think shonen jump should make a 'worst main character' poll. I'm positive Naruto will win. assholish, dumb, retarded blond idiot who ruins all good characters and can only whine and needs to get saved in every fight by 2 people and is a weakass ninja who can only fight characters who have lost their brains, and still isn't strong eventhough the strongest bijuu is in his asshole that got fucked by Kakashis fingers.



wow you must really be afraid for sasuke are you?
dont worry they wont fight so fast.
you can start worrying when and if they will fight again.


----------



## vhkakashi020 (May 28, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> CAN ANYONE ADDRESS THIS TOPIC?
> 
> wait wtf?
> 
> ...



He wants to get rid of Senju and together with Pain be like a King!!!


----------



## MasterOdin (May 28, 2008)

There are times when I love reading these boards.  One the one hand you have the Uchihatards complaining how terrible it is going to be that Naruto is going to get some cheap power-ups and help with PNJ to defeat Sasuke (totally forgetting the CS2 power-up with no drawbacks and now getting MS without actually killing his brother).  On the other side, you have the Narutotards who complain about Sasuke's power-ups, when you know that Naruto is going to get the same power-ups to match or surpass Sasuke's level.  It is all just part of the story and a means to an end.

I agree with others that Naruto will not be there when Sasuke shows up.  He'll be training or something.  Only after the fact will Naruto show up and yell, "Saaasssuuukkeeeee!"  As a matter of fact, I wish Kishi would have sent Naruto off for training before this whole Sasuke arc started.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think shonen jump should make a 'worst main character' poll. I'm positive Naruto will win. assholish, dumb, retarded blond idiot who ruins all good characters and can only whine and needs to get saved in every fight by 2 people and is a weakass ninja who can only fight characters who have lost their brains, and still isn't strong eventhough the strongest bijuu is in his asshole that got fucked by Kakashis fingers.


And he's wearing orange suit...


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Cry because Kishi keeps shitting on the main character? I dun't think su.
> 
> I've yet to see Naruto do anything useful in Part 2, and you see some fuckin Narutard blabbering stupid predictions, how sad is that?



They're right,know. 

The Kishin's hair


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> How can Narutards still open their damn filthy mouths? Goddamnit go hide somewhere retards!
> 
> LOL.



Lol Sasuke fan.



Kal said:


> Cry because Kishi keeps shitting on the main character? I dun't think su.



You do realize Sasuke is the main character's benchmark right?



> I've yet to see Naruto do anything useful in Part 2, and you see some fuckin Narutard blabbering stupid predictions, how sad is that?



Stop reading the manga of you think this.



Sandaime said:


> I think shonen jump should make a 'worst main character' poll. I'm positive Naruto will win. assholish, dumb, retarded blond idiot who ruins all good characters and can only whine and needs to get saved in every fight by 2 people and is a weakass ninja who can only fight characters who have lost their brains, and still isn't strong eventhough the strongest bijuu is in his asshole that got fucked by Kakashis fingers.



Same with you, stop reading if you believe the main character will remain the same.


----------



## sheshyo (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Unless Sasuke is targetting the village elders specifically, and not Konoha as a whole, he's making a pretty stupid move.
> 
> Either way, the next arc is going to be interesting. I doubt things are going to play out quite like everybody is expecting. Danzou will probably be making a move in the next arc, making a common enemy for Naruto's group and Hawk.



Sasuke obviously realizes most of Konoha, even the current Hokage is in dark about the whole Uchiha ordeal. So it makes zero sense (even if he completely believes Madara's story, which itself is doubtful) for Sasuke to aim and destroy all of Konoha. Interrogating Danzou/Elders seems like the most logical approach and that's what I expect. 

I would like to think Kishimoto is a good enough writer to pull off Sasuke's plans/actions/development without it being ridiculous or just simplistic (Naruto simply beating him into some realization). 

And yes, the next arc will be quite interesting with all the potential interactions/encounters Sasuke can have with all the Konohanians, and that's besides Team 7.


----------



## rob1out (May 28, 2008)

Naruto receving the news of jirayas death will ultimately make him power up. lol


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> CAN ANYONE ADDRESS THIS TOPIC?
> 
> wait wtf?
> 
> ...



madara wants revange and possibly cause such a distruction so it will enable him to take over the village/or/and he wants to awaken the tenjuu king.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> I'm asking myself that now. We know that Itachi implanted Amaterasu into Sasuke's eye, so I'm wondering if Tomoe Seal's shape will change only when Sasuke wants to use it(that is, if he can).


Supposition:

Itachi's "base Mangekyou", when manifesting it and *not* using any MS jutsu, looks different than his pupils do during Tsukuyomi, which look different than they do when using Amaterasu.

That "flower" design Sasuke has is probably his "base Mangekyou"; he isn't using a jutsu when he says what he says, and he still probably retains Itachi's Amaterasu pupil shape when using Amaterasu (assuming he looks at Madara's sharingan or learns to control it), and will probably retain Itachi's Tsukuyomi pupils (if he learns to control it), and the same can probably be said for Susano'o.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> I think shonen jump should make a 'worst main character' poll. I'm positive Naruto will win. assholish, dumb, retarded blond idiot who ruins all good characters and can only whine and needs to get saved in every fight by 2 people and is a weakass ninja who can only fight characters who have lost their brains, and still isn't strong eventhough the strongest bijuu is in his asshole that got fucked by Kakashis fingers.



Curse him,hate him,envy him,drown yourself in the awe and despair.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think shonen jump should make a 'worst main character' poll. I'm positive Naruto will win. assholish, dumb, retarded blond idiot who ruins all good characters and can only whine and needs to get saved in every fight by 2 people and is a weakass ninja who can only fight characters who have lost their brains, and still isn't strong eventhough the strongest bijuu is in his asshole that got fucked by Kakashis fingers.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> I don't understand why his fans get butthurt when this is clearly fact dating back to some of Kishimoto's earliest interviews...



Because sometimes enough is enough. To me, it was acceptable when he was 12. But he's 16 now, so I expect to see much better things from him. And despite what haters, doubters, or neutrals say, I think Naruto is really showing himself to be better than his 12 year counter-part. What really gets me though is how those same people find it okay for Sasuke have techniques like MS and powerups, but Naruto has to use "his own power." 

Sometimes "your own power" can only bring you so far against an enemy with unbelievable powers, and while its okay to expect Sasuke to use short bursts with his CS/MS/Sharingan, its not okay for Naruto learn Hiraishin or learn to control the fox for when he's ever in a situation against something unbelievably strong that comes from Pain's rinnegan and possibly Sasuke's new dojutsu. 

Doubters and such dont want him to learn things, dont expect him to fight in colossal battles, and simply brush him off as a lame character who will always win with a redundant strategy like rasengan or shadow clone feint. Now ask yourself, is that right? And here I am, a Naruto fan, whose perfectly cool with Sasuke using whatever and whenever. Im even cool with his MS.


----------



## FatTony (May 28, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> CAN ANYONE ADDRESS THIS TOPIC?
> 
> wait wtf?
> 
> ...



I think so, but didn't he make a deal with Itachi to not attack Konoha?


----------



## RoastedTanuki (May 28, 2008)

T-elos said:


> Hahahahaha! Look! Just look at it! Sasuke's crying. He's crying again! See? He always cries.
> 
> DDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Though seriously, if he's going to crush Konoha because they screwed him Itachi, then he's doing one good thing, for once. Go Sasuke! Make them understand how sacred Itachi was!



LOOOOOOOOOOOK!!!!!!!!! There!!! In the upper left hand corner of the Sasuke crybaby page....those eyes!!!

They belong to the legendary fish man himself.  Behold Kisame in all his Glory.


----------



## Yakkai (May 28, 2008)

The Lamentation of the Uchihatards is sweet indeed.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think shonen jump should make a 'worst main character' poll. I'm positive Naruto will win. assholish, dumb, retarded blond idiot who ruins all good characters and can only whine and needs to get saved in every fight by 2 people and is a weakass ninja who can only fight characters who have lost their brains, and still isn't strong eventhough the strongest bijuu is in his asshole that got fucked by Kakashis fingers.



Bashing Naruto just b/c you think Kishi is trying to make Sasuke look bad?


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> How can Narutards still open their damn filthy mouths? Goddamnit go hide somewhere retards!
> 
> LOL.




How can you still act like Uchiha>all?


----------



## Belbwadous (May 28, 2008)

Finally Sasuke has become evil!!!


----------



## Matariki (May 28, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> How can you still act like Uchiha>all?



Because it's true.


----------



## Trent (May 28, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> CAN ANYONE ADDRESS THIS TOPIC?
> 
> wait wtf?
> 
> ...



Yes. Killing people has been his lifelong passion! And he misses the good ol' war days when you would wake up to the sweet smell of blood in the morning  

(Im being half serious-ok, maybe 33% serious-, maybe at this point Madara just wants the shit to get real for the hell of it)


----------



## Draffut (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> Why should Sasuke care at all for that ? Yes, his brother still loved him. Yes, his brother wasn't a complete power/eye hungry psycho BUT his brother still killed his parents and still killed his whole clan on the orders of guys who had the option to choose a peaceful method (looking at you elders).



Becuase his older brother did everythign in his power to save the majority of Konoha, prevent a 4th Ninja war, and protect his brother, going so far as to give SAsuke his most powerful jutsu's and a MS.  Sasuke took that work and ambition and tossing it into a fire in one chapter, and ran off with the power Itachi worked so hard to give him.

Also, peaceful methods were attempted, but the Uchiha's apparently refused.



> Additional Note: The clan itself were not power hungry bastards and neither were Sasuke's parents. They might not have been saints but neither were they devils. They were just people.



Nope, but they were still the ones who in thier own ignorance abandoned Madara decades before, then after they fucked themselves, blamed it on Konoha, and became the cause of thier own downfall.  It was noone elses fault they died but themselves.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> madara wants revange and possibly cause such a distruction so it will enable him to take over the village/or/and he wants to awaken the tenjuu king.



but he helped itachi kill all of the uchiha

meaning he doesn't give a shit about uchiha and really just wants to rule with an iron fist (iron sharingan lulz)


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Yakkai said:


> The Lamentation of the Uchihatards is sweet indeed.



So bad writing = sweet?

That's good for the manga?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Isn't Sasuke's development done?
He is good with Katon and Raiton.
He is good with Sharingan.
He has a auto Madara defence Itachi's MS.
He has his MS.
He has a summoning contract.

The only thing left is EMS, and I can bet we'll see Part I again you know where Naruto gets stronger then Sasuke and people begin noticing including Sasuke.


----------



## Yakkai (May 28, 2008)

If you'd been complaining about the craptastic writing in regards to every character other than the Sauce so far in Part 2, I'd feel more sympathy now that Kishi's sucktasmic writing has ruined Your favorite character.


----------



## desjr (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Because it's true.




Wipe the cum off your mouth.


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think shonen jump should make a 'worst main character' poll. I'm positive Naruto will win. assholish, dumb, retarded blond idiot who ruins all good characters and can only whine and needs to get saved in every fight by 2 people and is a weakass ninja who can only fight characters who have lost their brains, and still isn't strong eventhough the strongest bijuu is in his asshole that got fucked by Kakashis fingers.



You'd say anything to try and keep the Uchiha as the focus. They're not gods, and you're simply scared.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> In other words Sasuke *did awaken his Mangekyou Sharingan in that fight like Madara stated.*


Weren't you saying otherwise in your earlier post? Or did I misunderstand you?



> _Or maybe it only occurs when he sees Madara, or maybe it only affects his right eye._


Also a possibility, except it's his left eye, not his right. 

I still think he'll make the power his own eventually.


----------



## Akiru chan (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> Could someone honestly answer me this:
> 
> Half the posts in this thread say something about Sasuke going against his 'Heroic' brother's wishes, destroying his dream of stability etc etc...
> 
> ...



You say they could have chosen a peaceful method. How so? The Uchiha wanted to over throw Konoha and start a civil war. They were the bad guys, any way you look at it they were in the wrong. Yes it was wrong what Konoha was doing to them, but the Uchiha's would have caused a war. Itachi wished to stop this from happening... he didn't want war to break out. He had no other choice. 

What Sasuke is doing now is going against Itachi's wishes for Konoha to be in peace. Sasuke is making Itachi's sacrifices in vain. This was probably the main reason Itachi wanted Sasuke to stay away from Madara. He didn't want Sasuke going against Konoha. 

And I can't agree with your last statement either... The Uchiha's were power hungry, they wanted to have the power and no be repressed. Granted no one wants to be repressed, but I think they are the ones who could have gone about everything a little more peacefully.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> How can you still act like Uchiha>all?



Because they think its true.



Wolfxplorer said:


> Finally Sasuke has become evil!!!



Sort of.



Seiko said:


> Because it's true.



 Classic Seiko comment.



vagnard said:


> So bad writing = sweet?
> 
> That's good for the manga?



Nooooooooooo!!!!!
Please I hoped *you* wouldn't say that

btw why do you think its bad?


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> CAN ANYONE ADDRESS THIS TOPIC?
> 
> wait wtf?
> 
> ...



Madara just does it for the lulz 



Sandaime said:


> I think shonen jump should make a 'worst main character' poll. I'm positive Naruto will win. assholish, dumb, retarded blond idiot who ruins all good characters and can only whine and needs to get saved in every fight by 2 people and is a weakass ninja who can only fight characters who have lost their brains, and still isn't strong eventhough the strongest bijuu is in his asshole that got fucked by Kakashis fingers.


you have my pity for having been reading the wrong manga all this time, but please go spit your hate somewhere else  and not on a character many people still love and care for.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Weren't you saying otherwise in your earlier post? Or did I misunderstand you?



I was saying otherwise, then I re-read chapter 401 and realized you were right.



> Also a possibility, except it's his left eye, not his right.







> I still think he'll make the power his own eventually.



Probably.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Angered Uchiha fans take your hate to the anti Naruto fan club


----------



## Anasazi (May 28, 2008)

Err..ya, sorry to change the topic for a sec from Uchihas, but was there any spotting of Kisame in those pics?  Did he really just "play" around with Suigetsu like they said they were going to?


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Becuase his older brother did everythign in his power to save the majority of Konoha, prevent a 4th Ninja war, and save his brother.  Sasuke is taking all that work and ambition and tossing it into a fire in one chapter.



Compare all the power etc Sasuke has gained and ask yourself if Sasuke values that more then his family. 

Second his older brother massacred their clan for trying to end the discrimination they faced. 




> Also, peaceful methods were attempted, but the Uchiha's apparently refused.



Draffut, read Hissou's Translation for page 9. The Sandaime was trying persuade the Council to reconcile with the Uchiha Clan.



> Nope, but they were still the ones who in thier own ignorance abandoned Madara decades before, then after they fucked themselves, blamed it on Konoha, and became the cause of thier own downfall.  It was noone elses fault they died but themselves.



Oh you mean believing in Peace and trying come to a resolution with their former enemies is a bad thing?


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Yakkai said:


> If you'd been complaining about the craptastic writing in regards to every character other than the Sauce so far in Part 2, I'd feel more sympathy now that Kishi's sucktasmic writing has ruined Your favorite character.



If you stay in this forum more than 100 posts you would notice I complained how Kishimoto ruined Naruto and practically every single Akatsuki  member (Hidan in particular)  and took away everything was cool about Shikamaru. 

This is worse for me of course because:

1- Sasuke is/was my favourite character
2- Sasuke is the second most important character. Therefore ruining his plot means to ruin nearly 50% of the plot of the manga.  

It's not even about Sasuke becoming bad. It's Kishimoto poor skills to do it. 

Madara: lol... I killed your family... hate Konoha...

Sasuke: I... must... hate.... Konoha

If you think that's good writing I  feel pity for you.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Shidoshi said:


> Supposition:
> 
> Itachi's "base Mangekyou", when manifesting it and *not* using any MS jutsu, looks different than his pupils do during Tsukuyomi, which look different than they do when using Amaterasu.
> 
> That "flower" design Sasuke has is probably his "base Mangekyou"; he isn't using a jutsu when he says what he says, and he still probably retains Itachi's Amaterasu pupil shape when using Amaterasu (assuming he looks at Madara's sharingan or learns to control it), and will probably retain Itachi's Tsukuyomi pupils (if he learns to control it), and the same can probably be said for Susano'o.


Me rike. Me rike bery much.

Somebody whip out Photoshop, start doing mock-ups. I'll pay with love <3.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> Could someone honestly answer me this:
> 
> Half the posts in this thread say something about Sasuke going against his 'Heroic' brother's wishes, destroying his dream of stability etc etc...
> 
> ...



Sasuke crying over his brother and then going against his wishes is fine. I won't call Sasuke a villain until he does something to desreve it. It's the whole Madara part that doesn't completely make sense. If he's going to avenge his parents, why is he going along with the other guy who directly killed them? He had all that hatred for Itachi, but he can calmly talk about his plans with Madara who admits helping Itachi for no other reason but revenge against the Uchiha. It seems a bit out of character.


----------



## Akiru chan (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Isn't Sasuke's development done?
> He is good with Katon and Raiton.
> He is good with Sharingan.
> He has a auto Madara defence Itachi's MS.
> ...



Nah Kish will have us all foaming from them mouth before we see the end of Sasuke. 

As much as I like Sasuke, I am getting sick of it all. I want to see Naruto, I want to see him kick some butt. I want him to show that he has grown and that he is someone to respect. So far Kish has failed... so sad.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Nooooooooooo!!!!!
> Please I hoped *you* wouldn't say that
> 
> btw why do you think its bad?



So it isn't bad writing?. 

Sasuke has next to him the guy who killed the clan (and admit it in front of him) but he goes for Konoha?. It takes 5 redundant chapters transform Sasuke in a lame copy of Pain/Itachi?.

So Sasuke suddenly becoming retard is good writing?.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 28, 2008)

I think most knew that Naruto and Sasuke had to fight again. They have been compared to the 1st and Madara alot and it will end that way as well. I don't think Naruto will try to kill Sasuke but I do think he will go into the next fight with a different out look on things now that J-man is go. I also think that Sasuke will learn that not everything Madara told him is true and then he will fight Madara with Naruto. I don't understand how some did not see this coming Kishi's story is easy to understand. Naruto will get his power ups just like Sasuke and in the end they will change the ninja world.


----------



## Yakkai (May 28, 2008)

No, I don't... Part 2 in general is just sad considering how great Part 1 was. I liked Part 1 Sasuke quite a bit as a character, and as a foil / friend for Naruto. Part 2 Sasuke has been disappointing me for a long time so this is nothing new I guess. I personally didn't think Super Sasuke!!111!1!1! was a particularly good character development, so Super Villain Sasuke!!!!11!11! doesn't have as much sting I guess.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

FatTony said:


> I think so, but didn't he make a deal with Itachi to not attack Konoha?



yea he did with itachi.but not with sasuke.thats why he wants sasuke help in attacking his village.his main goal always stayed the same ever since he went against shodai.he wanted to be the the only ruler.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> Could someone honestly answer me this:
> 
> Half the posts in this thread say something about Sasuke going against his 'Heroic' brother's wishes, destroying his dream of stability etc etc...
> 
> ...



Sasuke cares because he was shown shedding tears for Itachi. Itachi was the most important person in his life by far. You'd think he would respect the cause for which he gave his life.

It's not just that, he's letting someone who killed Uchiha just because he felt like it guide him.


----------



## xstphnx (May 28, 2008)

This whole Sasuke vs. Konoha thing sets up a pretty interesting possible fight with Neji 


Too bad neji will get his ass kicked, since Naruto will have to be the one to defeat sasuke and bring him back to the good side


----------



## Yakkai (May 28, 2008)

xstphnx said:


> This whole Sasuke vs. Konoha thing sets up a pretty interesting possible fight with Neji
> 
> 
> Too bad neji will get his ass kicked, since Naruto will have to be the one to defeat sasuke and bring him back to the good side



I have this crazy vision of Neji confronting Sasuke, then, before they can fight, Lord Hyuuga stepping up and telling Neji to back off. Then Lord Hyuuga challenges Sasuke directly. Now that would be an epic fight!

>> It won't happen other than in my fevered imagination but it would be cool


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

still theres no comfirmed spoilers stop talking people


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 28, 2008)

would somebody be able to point out exactly who is that in the final panel where tobi and hebi are shown next to sasuke's weeping face?

is it kabutomaru?!?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

Yakkai said:


> I have this crazy vision of Neji confronting Sasuke, then, before they can fight, Lord Hyuuga stepping up and telling Neji to back off. Then Lord Hyuuga challenges Sasuke directly. Now that would be an epic fight!
> 
> >> It won't happen other than in my fevered imagination but it would be cool



Man if Sasuke started challenging people in the open, then all the ninja would be on his ass.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> I root for the underdog occassionally. He's not one of my favorite characters, but I feel a little empathy. It's just the mangaka created him to be dumb and talentless. The one to surpass all when the odds were stacked against him. I don't understand why his fans get butthurt when this is clearly fact dating back to some of Kishimoto's earliest interviews...



He is not some talented gifted genius,but he can kick asses. That's why people loves'im.


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2008)

xstphnx said:


> This whole Sasuke vs. Konoha thing sets up a pretty interesting possible fight with Neji
> 
> 
> Too bad neji will get his ass kicked, since Naruto will have to be the one to defeat sasuke and bring him back to the good side




Just beat Sasuke, I don't care how.


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

Akiru chan said:


> You say they could have chosen a peaceful method. How so? The Uchiha wanted to over throw Konoha and start a civil war. They were the bad guys, any way you look at it they were in the wrong. Yes it was wrong what Konoha was doing to them, but the Uchiha's would have caused a war. Itachi wished to stop this from happening... he didn't want war to break out. He had no other choice.



Akiru chan, Trying to rebel against discrimination is not evil. By that logic George Washington shouldn't have rebelled against the british because it might cause a war... 

Also you fail to understand one thing: As soon as Konoha started discriminating and segrating their own populace on simple suspicion they stopped being 'good' guys.



> What Sasuke is doing now is going against Itachi's wishes for Konoha to be in peace. Sasuke is making Itachi's sacrifices in vain. This was probably the main reason Itachi wanted Sasuke to stay away from Madara. He didn't want Sasuke going against Konoha.



and again Itachi's wishes matter how? The wishes of the guy who killed Sasuke's parents and clan and tortured him with genjutsu of the deed should matter why? 



> And I can't agree with your last statement either... The Uchiha's were power hungry, they wanted to have the power and no be repressed. Granted no one wants to be repressed, but I think they are the ones who could have gone about everything a little more peacefully.



By that logic the black people who wanted equal representation were power hungry. 

Also consider the fact that the Uchiha clan peacefully up with being kept out of the goverment for decades and did not rebel for eight years during their segregation. 

Lastly Sandaime failed to convince his council about the need for reconciliation. Peaceful methods failed.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> would somebody be able to point out exactly who is that in the final panel where tobi and hebi are shown next to sasuke's weeping face?
> 
> is it kabutomaru?!?


It's Kisame, apparently.


----------



## The God (May 28, 2008)

LOL @ Orobuto trying to kill Sasuke now.

"Ah-ha! Sasuke-kun, now I've got you! Kukuku"

(Mangekyou Sharinganhax/bruteleforce) *_*


Game over.  X_X

Naruto is going to really have to do some serious Kishimoto ball polishing in order to even be a bump in the path of Sasuke's retarded stack of powerups.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> would somebody be able to point out exactly who is that in the final panel where tobi and hebi are shown next to sasuke's weeping face?
> 
> is it kabutomaru?!?



From whats been established, its either Kisame or a hawk.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (May 28, 2008)

Wow Sasuke.  Do and try to destroy the very thing your brother became an enemy of the people, killed his clan and gave his life for.  Good job.

So...Naruto vs. Sasuke rematch?


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Sasuke cares because he was shown shedding tears for Itachi. Itachi was the most important person in his life by far. You'd think he would respect the cause for which he gave his life.



This kind of makes sense if Sasuke is just pissed at the Danzou and the Advisors for putting Sasuke in that position.



> It's not just that, he's letting someone who killed Uchiha just because he felt like it guide him.



I can think of no explaination for this.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

by pocketmofo it seems that naruto will appear next chapter!!


----------



## Yakkai (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Man if Sasuke started challenging people in the open, then all the ninja would be on his ass.



It will be kind of interesting to see what the Sauce does to try to get back at Konoha. How do you take on an entire village of some of the most bad ass shinobi on the planet?


----------



## Anasazi (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> From whats been established, its either Kisame or a hawk.



Just looked up pics of Kisame on the net and compared them.  It's definitely him, the eyes are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Akiru chan said:


> Nah Kish will have us all foaming from them mouth before we see the end of Sasuke.
> 
> As much as I like Sasuke, I am getting sick of it all. I want to see Naruto, I want to see him kick some butt. I want him to show that he has grown and that he is someone to respect. So far Kish has failed... so sad.



Kishi has made Sasuke Naruto's benchmark.



vagnard said:


> So it isn't bad writing?.
> 
> Sasuke has next to him the guy who killed the clan (and admit it in front of him) but he goes for Konoha?. It takes 5 redundant chapters transform Sasuke in a lame copy of Pain/Itachi?.
> 
> So Sasuke suddenly becoming retard is good writing?.



Doesn't Madara know how to manipulate, plus Sasuke taking on Madara now is retarded since he is too powerful.


----------



## Naruuby (May 28, 2008)

so when does naruto training starts?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Naruuby said:


> so when does naruto training starts?



When he learns of Jiraiya's death.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> It's Kisame, apparently.



I thought that too, but if u turn it around, its clearly a hawk, that is followed after the panel wich the hawk is flying. It even says "KIII" next to it.


----------



## bongcai (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke will have 2 different shape of Mangekyou Sharingan, cool! One shape is from Itachi, and the other shape is the one shown in latest spoiler.


----------



## Cereza (May 28, 2008)

where is Kisame?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> by pocketmofo it seems that naruto will appear next chapter!!



hmm looks like this will be the start of his own powerup.

im thinking he will be taken to that toad mountain to train for the key, and will only return during the aftermath of the battle at konoha.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (May 28, 2008)

Yakkai said:


> It will be kind of interesting to see what the Sauce does to try to get back at Konoha. How do you take on an entire village of some of the most bad ass shinobi on the planet?



This is true.  Sasuke's really strong (and has some bad mofos with him), but unless Naruto, Kakashi, Gai, Lee, Neji, Shikamaru, Sai, Yamato, and Tsunade not to mention the semi-decent people like Sakura, Kiba, Hinata, Shino, Kurenai, Anko, etc. all went on vacation at the exact same time, then realistically the Hawk guys would get stomped on.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Naruuby said:


> so when does naruto training starts?



he will get the news on jirayas death next chapter probably,and than he will probably go to train with the frogs.3-4 chapters i suspect.


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> So bad writing = sweet?
> 
> That's good for the manga?



He's trying to say he'd love to see you bitch for a change.


----------



## desjr (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> by pocketmofo it seems that naruto will appear next chapter!!



Very good news.I missed that blond hyperactive knucklehead.


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Sasuke crying over his brother and then going against his wishes is fine. I won't call Sasuke a villain until he does something to desreve it. It's the whole Madara part that doesn't completely make sense. If he's going to avenge his parents, why is he going along with the other guy who directly killed them? He had all that hatred for Itachi, but he can calmly talk about his plans with Madara who admits helping Itachi for no other reason but revenge against the Uchiha. It seems a bit out of character.



1) We have no idea whether Madara is with him right now.

2) What Sasuke plans to do after Konoha is up in the air. For all we know Sasuke's plans are go to Konoha, confirm truth, kill the elders and then go Madara hunting. 

Going after Madara right now would be a bit difficult since even Ameratsu was shown to have no effect and Sasuke is still recovering. 



Gyroscope said:


> Sasuke cares because he was shown shedding tears for Itachi. Itachi was the most important person in his life by far. You'd think he would respect the cause for which he gave his life.
> 
> It's not just that, he's letting someone who killed Uchiha just because he felt like it guide him.



Sasuke has always cared for his brother. That is not disputed. However he is crying because his brother turned out to not be a power hungry / eye stealing psychopath. In fact his brother is still the same brother who kept poking Sasuke in the forehead. However there is a difference between weeping for your brother and thinking that everything the guy did was golden. 

If you would ask Sasuke, I doubt he would say that Konoha's peace and stabilty was worth his parent's/clan's death or that his clan should have accepted discrimination because 'peace' is so important. 

Sasuke hunted Itachi because he killed the clan. The main difference now is that the motivation behind the killing has changed. However the actual deed remains the same. The fact that Konoha/Elders had a hand in the massacre just makes them targets.

As far as Madara goes, see my response to Incubus.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

*It is not Kisame. It is a hawk.*


----------



## Draffut (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> Compare all the power etc Sasuke has gained and ask yourself if Sasuke values that more then his family.
> 
> Second his older brother massacred their clan for trying to end the discrimination they faced.



So, since he has gained power, it's his prerogative to throw the world into a 4th ninja war?  thats brilliant!



> Draffut, read Hissou's Translation for page 9. The Sandaime was trying persuade the Council to reconcile with the Uchiha Clan.



Is thier a second translation with this being stated, becuase all the others I have seen say the it the other way.



> Oh you mean believing in Peace and trying come to a resolution with their former enemies is a bad thing?



Not without the foresight to protect their own interests at the same time.


----------



## xstphnx (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> Akiru chan, Trying to rebel against discrimination is not evil. By that logic George Washington shouldn't have rebelled against the british because it might cause a war...
> 
> Also you fail to understand one thing: As soon as Konoha started discriminating and segrating their own populace on simple suspicion they stopped being 'good' guys.
> 
> ...



There's no clear "good" or "bad" side here. Both Senju (Konoha) and Uchiha sides were at fault for not being able to trust eachother.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kishi has made Sasuke Naruto's benchmark.



He always has been Naruto's benchmark. Read VOTE again.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Doesn't Madara know how to manipulate, plus Sasuke taking on Madara now is retarded since he is too powerful.



Madara's manipulation

Madara: I killed your clan but I'm good. Your brother helped me but he is a hero. The orders came from 3 old men.

Sasuke: aaaaaargh I must destroy Konoha. 

Sasuke doesn't need to take on Madara now. Madara could beat his ass or just leave him shocked. Or even maybe control him with genjutsu.  

Hell... the whole manipulation part could be better written. But it's so lame that is sad.


----------



## Anasazi (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> I thought that too, but if u turn it around, its clearly a hawk, that is followed after the panel wich the hawk is flying. It even says "KIII" next to it.



Kisame might say "KIII"....okay, it's a hawk.  I wonder what happened to Kisame then...no way he'd die off panel.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> He's trying to say he'd love to see you bitch for a change.



Bitch about how bad the manga has become in part 2?. Yes. 

But the whole thing took a new level of epic failure since Pain vs Jiraiya. Since that fight everything went downhill.

If you care to read you realize that I don't even complain about Sasuke becoming a "villian" but how poorly was  done. 

And of course the whole bullshit about Itachi  being a "hero"


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> *It is not Kisame. It is a hawk.*


*ITS SUPER MAN*


----------



## the box (May 28, 2008)

this is all part of pains master planall of it he said a while ago he wanted total choas in the world so that he could make money


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 28, 2008)

now hebi and akatsuki have joined forces this brings the total amount of enemies of konoha up to 9.

filler match ups are officially happening people, predict away!:WOW

anybody else notice that sasuke's ms design looks a lot like an old 1950's digram of a neutron.


----------



## ItachiZumaki (May 28, 2008)

Kisame is dead


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

If that's not Kisame...was he seriously killed off screen by HEBI off all people? That'd be lulz of epic proportions.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Sasuke cares because he was shown shedding tears for Itachi. Itachi was the most important person in his life by far. You'd think he would respect the cause for which he gave his life.


Sasuke most probably shed some tears because he simply felt sad about this whole tragedy and *may* even feel pity for Itachi. Did you seriously expect or want him to suddenly become Itachi 2.0 and betray all that he has fought for so far?! It is clear that he still doesn't condone Itachi's deeds and would have chosen the clan if it had been up to him. I am actually quite relieved that the stupid "Itachi is a good guy" retcon that Kishimoto has blatantly forcefed us with over the latest few chapters has not transformed Sasuke like Naruto did Neji, Gaara, Sai...



> It's not just that, he's letting someone who killed Uchiha just because he felt like it guide him.


First he was defenseless and now he may think that it is safer to get rid of small fries before risking to fail against a target that even Itachi didn't dare fight, with a newly unlocked MS.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

don't you understand madara is inviting sasuke and team *TAKA *to be akatsuki to fill the dead members !!


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> I thought that too, but if u turn it around, its clearly a hawk, that is followed after the panel wich the hawk is flying. It even says "KIII" next to it.


You're right! Didn't notice that beak before, assumed it was Kisame's finger.

I'm usually so good at spotting the details in spoiler pics. I totally fail this week.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> You'd say anything to try and keep the Uchiha as the focus. They're not gods, and you're simply scared.



Pretty much yeah.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Pwning the Elders are easier than pwning Madara and who ever. I'm pretty sure Sasuke won't do anything to the innocent people in Konoha but hopefully his wrath will be felt only to the elders and not Konoha the as a whole. 

I don't agree with what Sasuke is doing but i can't do anything about, he still gonna be my favourite character no matter what. If he wants to destory Konoha then fair enough, i'll enjoy watching him fail.


----------



## angel333 (May 28, 2008)

WTF I wouldn't have thought it possiable for Sasuke to be that naive  Sasuke was supposed to be a genius, for him to just belive eveything Madara said is just stupid.  I hope he is just using Madara like he did Orochimaru.  
Although I guess this is setting up another show down with Naruto.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2008)

I demand Kisame


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Konoha said:


> don't you understand madara is inviting sasuke and team *TAKA *to be akatsuki to fill the dead members !!



no he is not.sasuke nor hebi are part of akatsuki.sasuke dosent have the cloak also none of hebi have it.
sasuke and team hawk have one goal and its sasuke goal not the akatsuki.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

If Suigetsu is not carrying Samehada, then Kisame isnt dead yet.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> 1) We have no idea whether Madara is with him right now.
> 
> 2) What Sasuke plans to do after Konoha is up in the air. For all we know Sasuke's plans are go to Konoha, confirm truth, kill the elders and then go Madara hunting.
> 
> Going after Madara right now would be a bit difficult since even Ameratsu was shown to have no effect and Sasuke is still recovering.



Madara is with him according to the spoiler pics. Sasuke is standing there with his team and his new sharingan talking about their next goal. Madara is right there with him as he cries for Itachi. It just doesn't seem right that Sasuke would even be able to be calm in the presense of the man who helped kill his family while swearing to crush the village who for the most part doesn't know the truth about the massacre.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Sauce going to massacre Hyuugas


----------



## Shidoshi (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> 1) We have no idea whether Madara is with him right now.


Check the spoiler pic with Hebi-turned-Hawk.  Madara is the first picture (if you rotate the pic) on top before Juugo, Suigetsu and Karin.



> _2) What Sasuke plans to do after Konoha is up in the air. For all we know Sasuke's plans are go to Konoha, confirm truth, kill the elders and then go Madara hunting._


That could be the case.  Sasuke's shown the aptitude to plan years in advance.



> _Going after Madara right now would be a bit difficult since even Ameratsu was shown to have no effect and Sasuke is still recovering._


Amaterasu had an effect...just not a permanent one.  Who knows what effect the jutsu Sasuke's new eyes unlock will have?



> _Sasuke has always cared for his brother. That is not disputed. However he is crying because his brother turned out to not be a power hungry / eye stealing psychopath. In fact his brother is still the same brother who kept poking Sasuke in the forehead. However there is a difference between weeping for your brother and thinking that everything the guy did was golden._


Keep in mind that Itachi did what he did (even in rigging Amaterasu to go off in Madara's presense), because he didn't want Sasuke to find out the "truth"...assuming Madara's correct.  Generally, the truth is only a bad thing to those who haven't been doing the right thing.  The fact that the truth (if it's the case) is such a dangerous thing to the stability of the village should say something to everyone.



> _If you would ask Sasuke, I doubt he would say that Konoha's peace and stabilty was worth his parent's/clan's death or that his clan should have accepted discrimination because 'peace' is so important._


Sasuke would not have said they should have accepted discrimination, but Madara asked him what he'd do in Itachi's place, and Sasuke had no answer.

I still say that this whole thing could have been avoided had Itachi told Sarutobi that Madara was still alive.



> _Sasuke hunted Itachi because he killed the clan. The main difference now is that the motivation behind the killing has changed. However the actual deed remains the same. The fact that Konoha/Elders had a hand in the massacre just makes them targets._


Let's deliniate the entirety of the village from the three elders who know the truth...one of whom might make his move against Tsunade when he finds out Itachi's dead (and with him, the truth about the massacre and the blackmail, or so he thinks --- because he presumably doesn't know Madara is alive to be able to tell Sasuke the truth --- if it is, indeed, what Madara said).  It might be the thing that makes this whole thing make sense.

Err...make *more* sense.


----------



## Shinkirou (May 28, 2008)

Hmm, if Sasukes had enough time to master the mangekyou as well as find the members of hebi then I'm starting to think that a good bit more time than I originally thought has passed.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

One problem, notice where Sasuke says 'Il crush Konoha", He obviously couldnt crush Konoha, he would need Kyuubi for it. Then thats were the Naruto vs Sasuke and "Dont kill Naruto, you will regret it" come in play/


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Pwning the Elders are easier than pwning Madara and who ever. I'm pretty sure Sasuke won't do anything to the innocent people in Konoha but hopefully his wrath will be felt only to the elders and not Konoha the as a whole.
> 
> I don't agree with what Sasuke is doing but i can't do anything about, he still gonna be my favourite character no matter what. If he wants to destory Konoha then fair enough, i'll enjoy watching him fail.



 where's your Jesuke now?


----------



## Shadowknux (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Bitch about how bad the manga has become in part 2?. Yes.
> 
> But the whole thing took a new level of epic failure since Pain vs Jiraiya. Since that fight everything went downhill.
> 
> ...



If I had such a strong distaste for the manga, I would stop reading it.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2008)

Hebi is now Hawk?
He better have a Hawk summon now


----------



## pararemix (May 28, 2008)

Oh, Sasuke. For a second I thought maybe you'd make the right choice for once. He is officially back in the "dark" zone.

I can't wait until Naruto vs Sasuke, which is confirmed now. Sasuke will be slapped to the high moon after the Key powerup.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sauce going to massacre Hyuugas



That would please me 




> where's your Jesuke now?



At your mother's house having tea.


----------



## Shinkirou (May 28, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Hebi is now Hawk?
> He better have a Hawk summon now



Sasuke has the ability to bend fate and reality to his will. Anything he needs will always be presented to him if he wills it to be.


----------



## BAD BD (May 28, 2008)

Fuck Kishi. Kisame better not be dead.


----------



## ItachiZumaki (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That would please me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



repped//









...


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

Draffut said:


> So, since he has gained power, it's his prerogative to throw the world into a 4th ninja war?  thats brilliant!



I didn't say that and I doubt Sasuke's actions now would cause a war. However the fact remains: If Itachi had said power or family, Sasuke would have chosen Family every time. 



> Is thier a second translation with this being stated, becuase all the others I have seen say the it the other way.



I am double checking that right now: Made a question thread in the Trans section.



> Not without the foresight to protect their own interests at the same time.



*shrug* So they should have expected Nidaime to suddenly take over and change the way Konoha was run?



xstphnx said:


> There's no clear "good" or "bad" side here. Both Senju (Konoha) and Uchiha sides were at fault for not being able to trust eachother.



As far as not being able to trust goes I blame the Nidaime and the elders more then the Uchiha's. We don't know how much they trusted Senjuu but we do know how much the Senju trusted the Uchiha's,


----------



## Shidoshi (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> If Suigetsu is not carrying Samehada, then Kisame isnt dead yet.


That's a good point.

But we can't see anymore than Suigetsu's face in that pic to know if he has it or not.


----------



## Akiru chan (May 28, 2008)

> Akiru chan, Trying to rebel against discrimination is not evil. By that logic George Washington shouldn't have rebelled against the british because it might cause a war...
> 
> Also you fail to understand one thing: As soon as Konoha started discriminating and segrating their own populace on simple suspicion they stopped being 'good' guys.



Was it really a single suspicion? They were being watched from the very beginning. The kyuubi attack was what started the segregation to mount. What Konoha did was in the interest of its people. They began to view the Uchiha as a possible threat so they began to keep a very close yeah on them. Uchiha can control the Kyuubi, so wasn't it natural to think that it might have been the Uchiha's fault. On top of that when confronted would the Uchiha actually say 'Yeah our bad, we unless the bijuu on the village'. No and Konoha was aware of that and as a precaution they watched the Uchiha. Like in any criminal act the suspects are watched. I don't think it helped them any that they planned the over throw a few years after the kyuubi attacked. 

Ok so maybe both Konoha and the Uchiha's were in the wrong. Both can be viewed as evil. Konoha did what they had to do to keep many innocent people safe from what the Uchiha were planning and what it could have caused. And the Uchiha were doing it to gain freedom? 



> and again Itachi's wishes matter how? The wishes of the guy who killed Sasuke's parents and clan and tortured him with genjutsu of the deed should matter why?



And he didn't have good reason to do any of that? He did it for what he thought was the greater good. He was killing to save lives and to keep war from spreading again. Itachi hated war. He did what ever he could to keep it away from his home. He view what his clan was doing as wrong, and he followed orders to keep his home and brother safe. 

As for him torturing Sasuke with genjutsu... well how else would he get Sasuke to hate him to such a degree for him to kill him. He wanted Sasuke to kill him so he did the one thing he could. He showed the brother he loved the greatest cruelty. 

My point is that Itachi took on many sacrifices and now Sasuke is turning around and make all of what Itachi did pointless. 



> By that logic the black people who wanted equal representation were power hungry.
> 
> Also consider the fact that the Uchiha clan peacefully up with being kept out of the goverment for decades and did not rebel for eight years during their segregation.
> 
> Lastly Sandaime failed to convince his council about the need for reconciliation. Peaceful methods failed.



For the record I think what the african americans went through was ten times worse then what the Uchiha's had to go through. 

Also the Uchiha's only became aware that they were being put under watch till after the Kyuubi attack...((or maybe a little before... forgot.)). If I remember Madara was the one who tried to tell them differently, but they ignored him. They started planning violent action without any of them seeking the hokage or council members. True the third talked for them, but I think a nice sit down with the Uchiha heads and the council members would have been a more ideal solution. 

No one tried to take on a peaceful negotiation.

If you really want to call someone evil then I guess you would have to call both evil.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is going start murdering old people again?

First, fodder guys.
Second, a dying old person
Third a Suicide Bomber wanting virgins.
Just a couple chapters ago, his brother with a heart disease.
And now moar old people?

Can Sasuke get a real fight? One where we can actually have a *chance* to lose?
Its no fun seeing Sasuke plow thru people.
At least with other mangas the bad guys are something to be feared.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

Kisame, Sui, Juugo and Karin are alive. They're in the spoiler pic...


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Shidoshi said:


> That's a good point.
> 
> But we can't see anymore than Suigetsu's face in that pic to know if he has it or not.



You can see his Zabuza sword handle on his back tho.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

i assume that zetsu or madara interupted the kisame vs hebi fight and madara or pein ordered him to go somewhere.
madara also transported hebi to sasuke or the contrary.kisame is now acting on peins orders catching the remaning bijuus(hopefully).


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Kisame, Sui, Juugo and Karin are alive. They're in the spoiler pic...



Thats not Kisame, Thats a hawk. I also thought it was Kisame.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Shidoshi said:


> That's a good point.
> 
> But we can't see anymore than Suigetsu's face in that pic to know if he has it or not.


we all know that Samehada must be held in mouth - so no, Kisame is alive.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> He always has been Naruto's benchmark. Read VOTE again.



I thought it was when Kakashi said Sasuke was always in front in Naruto's eyes?
I kinda forgot the page that proved it in VOTE



> Madara's manipulation
> 
> Madara: I killed your clan but I'm good. Your brother helped me but he is a hero. The orders came from 3 old men.
> 
> ...



I see what you mean...


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 28, 2008)

Excuse me: could the hawk be Sasuke?


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

is Kisame going to team up with Zetsu now? there is still a bijuu to catch


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

pararemix said:


> Oh, Sasuke. For a second I thought maybe you'd make the right choice for once. He is officially back in the "dark" zone.
> 
> I can't wait until Naruto vs Sasuke, which is confirmed now. Sasuke will be slapped to the high moon after the Key powerup.


*Maybe*. We still need to find out if Sasuke intends to crush Konoha as a whole, or is targeting key people. Either way, he ends up making an enemy of the whole village, but things can take a serious turn, especially if Danzou makes a move sometime during this arc.

If that were to happen at a convenient time, Sasuke will probably end up fighting on the "right" side in the end anyways, even if he made the wrong choice in the beginning.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Kisame, Sui, Juugo and Karin are alive. They're in the spoiler pic...



Are you talking about htat pic with Madara in it too? If so, that's a hawk, not Kisame.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

If Zabuza sword cannot be beat - Kisame sword cannot be what?


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2008)

WHERE IS KISAME?!

*Kishimoto looks out of his window of his mansion*
Kishi: Is that a Tsunami?
Kisame on the tsunami: I AM DOING IT FOR THE LULZ YOU PRICK! CAPTAIN PLANET! Write me in the manga more or I'll fucking kill you! CAPTAIN PLANET!


----------



## Shidoshi (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> You can see his Zabuza sword handle on his back tho.


That doesn't mean he's not holding Samehada in his hands, though...


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

Shidoshi said:


> Check the spoiler pic with Hebi-turned-Hawk.  Madara is the first picture (if you rotate the pic) on top before Juugo, Suigetsu and Karin.



I stand corrected.


> That could be the case.  Sasuke's shown the aptitude to plan years in advance.



*nods*



> Amaterasu had an effect...just not a permanent one.  Who knows what effect the jutsu Sasuke's new eyes unlock will have?



Eyes Sasuke just unlocked and two points:

1) Madara was surprised by the Ameratsu.

2) I doubt whether Sasuke himself knows the powers of his eyes right now. I mean does all the knowledge of the new jutsu that the eye is capable of appear in his head? 



> Keep in mind that Itachi did what he did (even in rigging Amaterasu to go off in Madara's presense), because he didn't want Sasuke to find out the "truth"...assuming Madara's correct.  Generally, the truth is only a bad thing to those who haven't been doing the right thing.  The fact that the truth (if it's the case) is such a dangerous thing to the stability of the village should say something to everyone.



Truth can hurt. 



> Sasuke would not have said they should have accepted discrimination, but Madara asked him what he'd do in Itachi's place, and Sasuke had no answer.
> 
> I still say that this whole thing could have been avoided had Itachi told Sarutobi that Madara was still alive.



My own prefered option would have been telling the elders "NO" and then asking them if they prefered to let go of their prejuidices and reconcile or start a civil war, the choice would be the elders.



> Let's deliniate the entirety of the village from the three elders who know the truth...one of whom might make his move against Tsunade when he finds out Itachi's dead (and with him, the truth about the massacre and the blackmail, or so he thinks --- because he presumably doesn't know Madara is alive to be able to tell Sasuke the truth --- if it is, indeed, what Madara said).  It might be the thing that makes this whole thing make sense.
> 
> Err...make *more* sense.



Guess we'll have have to wait and see.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> If Zabuza sword cannot be beat - Kisame sword cannot be what?



Cannot be held by anyone else other than Kisame. 
TSUNAMI FOR LULZ PLEASE!


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> If Zabuza sword cannot be beat - Kisame sword cannot be what?


cannot be touched. If u cannot touch it, u surely aint gonna beat it anyway.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 28, 2008)

Did someone just compare uchiha's dicrimination to black people of old??? 
Unfucking believeable.


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> If Zabuza sword cannot be beat - Kisame sword cannot be what?



Samehada absorbs win


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Kisame couldn't even beat "fodders"...


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> Did someone just compare uchiha's dicrimination to black people of old???
> Unfucking believeable.


After the Uchiha are enslaved for 200+ years and are oppressed by Jim Crow type laws for almost 100 years, let me know.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> Did someone just compare uchiha's dicrimination to black people of old???
> Unfucking believeable.



Lol sasuke luther king

sasuke: I have a dream that one day little uchiha boys and little uchiha girls will join hands with little hyuuga boys and little hyuuga girls

random dude: sir there are only 2 uchihas left in existence

sasuke: SHIT , nevermind then *kills everyone*


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Kisame couldn't even beat "fodders"...



Kisame isnt dead, for all we fucking know, he pooped on Hebi then left for some Byuu hunt.


----------



## sheshyo (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> Sasuke has always cared for his brother. That is not disputed. However he is crying because his brother turned out to not be a power hungry / eye stealing psychopath. In fact his brother is still the same brother who kept poking Sasuke in the forehead. However there is a difference between weeping for your brother and thinking that everything the guy did was golden.
> 
> * If you would ask Sasuke, I doubt he would say that Konoha's peace and stabilty was worth his parent's/clan's death or that his clan should have accepted discrimination because 'peace' is so important. *
> 
> ...



Great points. 

The bold statement is especially interesting one. I think it's fair to say many put "Konoha" on a pedestal and would rather choose to blame the Uchiha clan for their fate; i.e. the notion that Itachi was right/justified in choosing to eliminate his own clan to prevent a possible war. 

Now here's where things get interesting and will no doubt make the upcoming development not so predictable or should I say incline towards Sasuke necessarily going against Naruto as some here expect. 

People should recall chapter 241 from the Kakashi Gaiden, titled "A True Hero." It's where the enemies capture Rin. Obito insists on saving Rin as the first priority, but younger Kakashi has a different take on it, as illustrated by this page. 

If people agree with Obito (subsequently Naruto's) ideals, they should actually understand Sasuke's anger at "Konoha." So it's very likely the next arc might in some unexpected way in fact bring Naruto and Sasuke together in their cause against "Konoha" and ultimately work to reform it.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Kisame couldn't even beat "fodders"...



Kisame couldn't beat Hebi like Itachi couldn't beat 8 year old Sasuke.

Which is to say that Hebi just wasn't worth killing.


----------



## ~rocka (May 28, 2008)

OMG why the fuck did Kisame go easy on those shitters?!?!


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> This kind of makes sense if Sasuke is just pissed at the Danzou and the Advisors for putting Sasuke in that position.



For Christ's sake doesn't anyone take responsibility for their actions anymore?

Now its Danzou and the Advisors that put him in that position?

Itachi could have said No

Sasuke could have choosen to stay in Konoha and not go after Itachi

Naruto could have decided not to pursue Sasuke

at the end of the day it is all down to them..........


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

He said he wasn't in the mood to fight anyway(kisame that is)


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Kisame couldn't beat Hebi like Itachi couldn't beat 8 year old Sasuke.
> 
> Which is to say that Hebi just wasn't worth killing.


That was good


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

rockatje said:


> OMG why the fuck did Kisame go easy on those shitters?!?!


PnJ, without Hebi, there would no be Team Hawk. Kishi mentioned in the interview, that he doesnt want do anything with them, but the Shonen Jump instructed him to do it.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Kisame couldn't even beat "fodders"...



It was a spar. 
You don't kill someone in a spar.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Kisame probably drank Suigetsu and then Sui left his organism in natural way...


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 28, 2008)

I wonder why people think that Sasuke literally turned into a hawk. Wouldn't it be more logical to assume that Kishimoto drew in some random hawk soaring for symbolic reasons? And Sasuke's MS reminds me of science for some reason. Like a DNA structure in design.


----------



## Shiranui (May 28, 2008)

Well that's disappointing. I would have thought there to be _some_ mention of their fight. And what's more is there appears to be another variation of the _sharingan_. A thread created in the Library not too long ago addressed this situation, which I responded with 

"It's not necessarily ruining the _sharingan_ unless more and more variations and powers are added from this point on." 

How ironic it would be, if along with this new form comes new abilities.


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

Akiru chan said:


> Was it really a single suspicion? They were being watched from the very beginning. The kyuubi attack was what started the segregation to mount. What Konoha did was in the interest of its people. They began to view the Uchiha as a possible threat so they began to keep a very close yeah on them. Uchiha can control the Kyuubi, so wasn't it natural to think that it might have been the Uchiha's fault. On top of that when confronted would the Uchiha actually say 'Yeah our bad, we unless the bijuu on the village'. No and Konoha was aware of that and as a precaution they watched the Uchiha. Like in any criminal act the suspects are watched. I don't think it helped them any that they planned the over throw a few years after the kyuubi attacked.



Segregating a whole section of society who have been loyal for decades on suspicion is not 'Good' and Konoha did much more then watch after the Kyuubi. Not to mention the fact that weren't the Uchiha citezens of Konoha as well?

Also it was at least eight years after Kyuubi when the Uchiha clan decided to rebel. That's a LONG time to put up with that type of treatment.



> Ok so maybe both Konoha and the Uchiha's were in the wrong. Both can be viewed as evil. Konoha did what they had to do to keep many innocent people safe from what the Uchiha were planning and what it could have caused. And the Uchiha were doing it to gain freedom?



Uh...the Uchiha's were planning nothing until years after the Kyuubi attacked. Also the Elders had the ability to peacefully come to a solution at anytime by treating the Uchiha Clan properly: lifting the segregation etc 


> And he didn't have good reason to do any of that? He did it for what he thought was the greater good. He was killing to save lives and to keep war from spreading again. Itachi hated war. He did what ever he could to keep it away from his home. He view what his clan was doing as wrong, and he followed orders to keep his home and brother safe.



By that token did he see what the Elder's were doing as Right? Because that's what his actions suggest.  



> As for him torturing Sasuke with genjutsu... well how else would he get Sasuke to hate him to such a degree for him to kill him. He wanted Sasuke to kill him so he did the one thing he could. He showed the brother he loved the greatest cruelty.
> 
> My point is that Itachi took on many sacrifices and now Sasuke is turning around and make all of what Itachi did pointless.



Itachi might have sacrificed a lot but to Sasuke the rewards of that sacrifice are worthless compared to the actual sacrifice (his clan).  



> Also the Uchiha's only became aware that they were being put under watch till after the Kyuubi attack...((or maybe a little before... forgot.)).



It was quite sometime before. 



> If I remember Madara was the one who tried to tell them differently, but they ignored him.They started planning violent action without any of them seeking the hokage or council members.



Actually NOTHING has been said about any negotions occuring either way. We know at the time of the segregation that Sanadaime objected but was over ruled but nothing was said how the Uchiha's reacted. For all we know they might rolled over like dogs or protested mightly in front of the council.



> True the third talked for them, but I think a nice sit down with the Uchiha heads and the council members would have been a more ideal solution.
> 
> No one tried to take on a peaceful negotiation.
> 
> If you really want to call someone evil then I guess you would have to call both evil.



See above regarding negotiations and actually I wasn't the one who dragged the good/evil dynamic into this, I did respond to someones post regardting that though. 

For my part I just think Danzou and the Elders are just 'Bad' as in not evil but just plain ordinary 'badness' that you find in a lot of people.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Itachi could have said No



Madara mentioned something about his state of mind at the time.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Ok Sasuke's Sharingan looks like a flower...... I bet his Sharingan is the most powerful form ever......

Anyone notice how his is a proper circle?


----------



## Shidoshi (May 28, 2008)

Akiru chan said:


> Was it really a single suspicion? They were being watched from the very beginning. The kyuubi attack was what started the segregation to mount.


That was over 60 years after they were first being watched.  Over 60 years after the *other* Uchiha chose Hashirama over their own Madara. 





> _What Konoha did was in the interest of its people._


Of which the Uchiha were a part, were they not? 





> _They began to view the Uchiha as a possible threat so they began to keep a very close yeah on them. Uchiha can control the Kyuubi, so wasn't it natural to think that it might have been the Uchiha's fault._


No, Uchiha *power*...as in the Mangekyou, could control the Kyuubi.  Senjuu didn't know of any other Uchiha besides Madara and his brother that actually *gained* the Mangekyou, and Madara only attacked *after* he was the only Uchiha exiled from the village. 





> _On top of that when confronted would the Uchiha actually say 'Yeah our bad, we unless the bijuu on the village'. No and Konoha was aware of that and as a precaution they watched the Uchiha._


Had Itachi told Sarutobi that Madara was still alive, the Elders would have had someone else to blame, besides the *innocent* Uchiha. 





> _Like in any criminal act the suspects are watched. I don't think it helped them any that they planned the over throw a few years after the kyuubi attacked._


By your logic, they were *always* suspects.  Even more than 60 years after the first Kyuubi attack.



> _Ok so maybe both Konoha and the Uchiha's were in the wrong. Both can be viewed as evil._


That's what Arthas was saying.  There was no "innocent" party, as there was fault on *all* sides. 





> _Konoha did what they had to do to keep many innocent people safe from what the Uchiha were planning and what it could have caused. And the Uchiha were doing it to gain freedom?_


They were doing it, because they realized Madara was "right"...they were never trusted.  The Uchiha were fine (as far as we know) with their position until they realized that Nidaime did it to monitor them, because he never trusted them.  60+ years pass and they're still "suspects".  Then the Kyuubi attack, or Madara attacks...whatever, and they're *falsely accused* of it, and _then_ segregated, *and* put under even tighter monitoring, now by both ANBU and "Root"...for something they didn't do. 



> _My point is that Itachi took on many sacrifices and now Sasuke is turning around and make all of what Itachi did pointless._


The point is, it never should have come to that point to begin with.  You have people like Draffut and Lestat Uchiha saying that the Uchiha never should have trusted the Senjuu to be fair, as they were sneaky bastards to begin with, gypping the Uchiha out of the power they should have had, as co-founders of Konohagakure, and you have the fact that Itachi could have prevented it all by alerting the village elders (including Sarutobi) that Madara...the person who summoned the Kyuubi the *first* time, was still alive.



> _For the record I think what the african americans went through was ten times worse then what the Uchiha's had to go through._


The equivalent would be if all but one black person was killed for the actions the Black Panther Party were planning to do.

As a black man, myself, I find your sentiment mostly an afterthough of farce.



> _Also the Uchiha's only became aware that they were being put under watch till after the Kyuubi attack...((or maybe a little before... forgot.)). If I remember Madara was the one who tried to tell them differently, but they ignored him._


You have your timeline fucked.  The Uchiha first started noticing they were being monitored 60+ years before Fugaku ever planned a coup. 



> _No one tried to take on a peaceful negotiation.
> 
> If you really want to call someone evil then I guess you would have to call both evil._


that's what we were saying.  There was fault on *all* sides.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Well that's disappointing. I would have thought there to be _some_ mention of their fight. And what's more is there appears to be another variation of the _sharingan_. A thread created in the Library not too long ago addressed this situation, which I responded with
> 
> "It's not necessarily ruining the _sharingan_ unless more and more variations and powers are added from this point on."
> 
> How ironic it would be, if along with this new form comes new abilities.



Its just a MS.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

I wanna see Karin try to go next Sasuke and do her usual thing, now that Sasuke is REALLY FUCKING PISSED OFF AND WITH EMS. 


Weatherman Itachi :Its gonna rain Karin bodyparts.


----------



## ~rocka (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> PnJ, without Hebi, there would no be Team Hawk. Kishi mentioned in the interview, that he doesnt want do anything with them, but the Shonen Jump instructed him to do it.



Damn those bitches , and damn kishi for dissing Kisame by putting him offscreen .



9Tail-Hokage said:


> I wonder why people think that Sasuke literally turned into a hawk. Wouldn't it be more logical to assume that Kishimoto drew in some random hawk soaring for symbolic reasons? And Sasuke's MS reminds me of science for some reason. Like a DNA structure in design.



I think it reminds you of this:


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara mentioned something about his state of mind at the time.



Yeah when Mr X killed his wife, his state of mind 

Do you think that passes in court? 

He could have said no, and that is that.......


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Yeah when Mr X killed his wife, his state of mind
> 
> Do you think that passes in court?
> 
> He could have said no, and that is that.......



Well if you see the sort of person Itachi was and if you consider the circumstances then you could see why he did it.


----------



## Shinkirou (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> For Christ's sake doesn't anyone take responsibility for their actions anymore?
> 
> Now its Danzou and the Advisors that put him in that position?
> 
> ...



Itachi payed for it by dieing, Sasuke paid for it by having to stay with Oro and killing Itachi, Naruto payed for it by failing continually and hurting his friends. They've all payed for their mistakes, now its time for several decades of bad karma in the form of one Uchiha "MS Hawk" Sasuke to come back and bite the elders in the ass to punish them for their crimes.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

Kishi dont do it man... all that shit Sasuke said about Itachi and Oro being evil for murdering... and now Sasuke wants to do the same? He better mean Danzou or else this is the biggest PNJ so far.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Well if you see the sort of person Itachi was and if you consider the circumstances then you could see why he did it.



and still Itachi had a choice and he decided to kill kill kill, murder murder murder.......


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Its like Sasuke is constantly looking for a purpose in his life. First, his purpose to be stronger than other shinobi's in Konoha, then his purpose is Itachi, then his purpose is Konoha. After Konoha his purpose will be hwat?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Kishi dont do it man... all that shit Sasuke said about Itachi and Oro being evil for murdering... and now Sasuke wants to do the same? He better mean Danzou or else this is the biggest PNJ so far.



Lets see basically Sasuke wants to crush Konoha, and it so happens years before Madara wanted to do the same, Madara was pwned when he tried, see the pattern?


----------



## Franckie (May 28, 2008)

I will laugh hard if Sasuke inherits Madara's ideals. Evolved sharingan, feeling he has a duty to exact revenge on Konoha and stir trouble in the name of Uchiha - only to get owned by a Konoha shinobi who won't tolerate any of that Uchiha bullshit.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Itachi payed for it by dieing, Sasuke paid for it by having to stay with Oro and killing Itachi, Naruto payed for it by failing continually and hurting his friends. They've all payed for their mistakes, now its time for several decades of bad karma in the form of one Uchiha "MS Hawk" Sasuke to come back and bite the elders in the ass to punish them for their crimes.



That would have meant something, If Danzou was not in league with Madara.....

Does Sasuke mean Danzou and the Elders or the whole of Konoha?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> and still Itachi had a choice and he decided to kill kill kill, murder murder murder.......



And?
He cared for the world more then his family simple as that.



Franckie said:


> I will laugh hard if Sasuke inherits Madara's ideals. *Evolved sharingan,* feeling he has a duty to exact revenge on Konoha and stir trouble in the name of Uchiha - only to get owned by a Konoha shinobi who won't tolerate any of that Uchiha bullshit.



Its a MS.


----------



## Nara*Shikamaru (May 28, 2008)

The idiocy in here is astounding today.  The most reasonable explanation is that Kisame most likely backed off when he realized that Itachi was killed...IF I am wrong and Suigetsu & co. did defeat him (highly unlikely), Kishi is a worse Shounen author than Toriyama.  What would be interesting would be if Kisame was watching Tobidara and co. from the shadows and realized that he is but a mere pawn. 

P.S.  Sasuke is now confirmed canon fodder ....


----------



## OMGitsKurt (May 28, 2008)

I wonder what MS abilities Sasuke has. I hope they are new ones as opposed to the ones Itachi used (besides Sasuke's single Amaterasu-Defense Eye Cannon).

I forsee a focus shift to Konoha now since we have a nice little cliffhanger on the Uchiha plot.

Plus I think Pain will finally show after the manga concludes, causing him to wonder where everybody went.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Its just a MS.


Yeah, but it's his own, with it's own unique Tomoe Seal. He's probably going to have his own Doujutsu, possibly in addition to at least one of Itachi's.

It doesn't bother me, since these techniques are unique to each user. It's not like Sasuke can just learn all the Mangekyou Sharingan Doujtusu that Kakashi, Itachi, and Madara are capable of using, in addition to his own... Unless they can be copied, or they pass on the techniques to him somehow. >_>


----------



## Crazyloco (May 28, 2008)

This is problematic, you know this manga has been one big trainwreck from part 2. Sasuke going against his brothers wishes is the worst plot decision made in shonen history. I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

OMGitsKurt said:


> I wonder what MS abilities Sasuke has. I hope they are new ones as opposed to the ones Itachi used (besides Sasuke's single Amaterasu-Defense Eye Cannon).



Same here, I hope their awesome!!!


----------



## Shinkirou (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> That would have meant something, If Danzou was not in league with Madara.....
> 
> Does Sasuke mean Danzou and the Elders or the whole of Konoha?



When has Danzou ever been in league with Madara? Anyways, Madara will get his too, probably from Sasuke actually. 

We'll have to wait and see, though if they attempt to harm Sasuke first they're just building up bad karma for themselves which Sasuke will promptly answer with an ass kicking.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Lets see basically Sasuke wants to crush Konoha, and it so happens years before Madara wanted to do the same, Madara was pwned when he tried, see the pattern?



You honestly think Konoha can survive Madara Sasuke Pein Kisame and the rest without some PNJ? 

Thats why Sasuke cant defect... it would be hopeless.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> After Konoha his purpose will be hwat?


Protecting his friends, re-establishing his clan.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Its like Sasuke is constantly looking for a purpose in his life. First, his purpose to be stronger than other shinobi's in Konoha, then his purpose is Itachi, then his purpose is Konoha. After Konoha his purpose will be hwat?


His main priority has always been revenge for his clan. All of his decisions were made with that goal in mind except to some extent his team7 parenthesis.

Itachi, Madara, Danzou and the advisors are all targets for the very same objective.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Yeah, but it's his own, with it's own unique Tomoe Seal. He's probably going to have his own unique Doujutsu(new Mangekyou Sharingan powers), possibly in addition to at least one of Itachi's.
> 
> It doesn't bother me, since these techniques are unique to each user. It's not like Sasuke can just learn all the Mangekyou Sharingan Doujtusu that Kakashi, Itachi, and Madara are capable of using, in addition to his own... Unless they can be copied, or they pass on the techniques to him somehow. >_>



Thats basically what I meant.
We know they can be passed.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Its like Sasuke is constantly looking for a purpose in his life. First, his purpose to be stronger than other shinobi's in Konoha, then his purpose is Itachi, then his purpose is Konoha. After Konoha his purpose will be hwat?



He finds out from someone that Konoha where forced into that situation by Fire Country, he thinks about the good times he had in Konoha, cries, unlocks a new Sharingan and calls his new team name is Team Leaf and their mission is to destroy the Fire Country and he destroys the Fire Country and the circle starts again.......... 

I just realised Sasuke's character has always been a Sheep and his new Sherpard is Madara


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (May 28, 2008)

Crazyloco said:


> This is problematic, you know this manga has been one big trainwreck from part 2. Sasuke going against his brothers wishes is the worst plot decision made in shonen history. I just don't care anymore.



Well.

Naruto has to make Sasuke listen somehow. Might as well be if he kicks his ass in Konoha. 

Though, I wonder what will Naruto say when he hears that his beloved Konoha is nothing more than a bunch of hypocrites running a village.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> You honestly think Konoha can survive Madara Sasuke Pein Kisame and the rest without some PNJ?
> 
> Thats why Sasuke cant defect... it would be hopeless.



Who says Kisame, Pein and Madara will go to Konoha?

Sasuke is just repeating history.


----------



## Franckie (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Its a MS.


Even if it's just a ms, it will have some added haxx to emphasize its superiority over that of Itachi's.
However, it's likely to be an eternal mangekyou sharingan, because regular mangekyou makes you go blind.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Yeah, but it's his own, with it's own unique Tomoe Seal. He's probably going to have his own unique Doujutsu(new Mangekyou Sharingan powers), possibly in addition to at least one of Itachi's.
> 
> It doesn't bother me, since these techniques are unique to each user. It's not like Sasuke can just learn all the Mangekyou Sharingan Doujtusu that Kakashi, Itachi, and Madara are capable of using, in addition to his own... Unless they can be copied, or they pass on the techniques to him somehow. >_>


The Sharingan copies.  It's entirely plausible that Sasuke could copy another Sharingan user's doujutsu, as he already has two of the requirements, the eye and the blood to use the eye.

But, as it is, I don't see Sasuke *copying* them, like he would with his normal sharingan and...like...Lee's Omote Renge, but I can see him seeing it once, and after a few tries or a little practice, being able to use it himself.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

You know, Konoha didnt see Sasuke's power from the day he left. I wonder what the reaction of the villagers and feudal lords will be. When they Sasuke with EMS


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Who says Kisame, Pein and Madara will go to Konoha?
> 
> Sasuke is just repeating history.



He wants to be Hokage? 

I would just like to understand the translation. To jump from what he's done and said for 50 chapters to instant Orochimaniac is... without any explanation... is pretty lame imo.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> You honestly think Konoha can survive Madara Sasuke Pein Kisame and the rest without some PNJ?
> 
> Thats why Sasuke cant defect... it would be hopeless.



madara and sasuke.pein has nothing to do with sasuke goal against konoha.
he has his mission to capture naruto  and fulfuill his own ideals.
kisame also seems to go on his own way or possibly catch the remaining bijuu.
basicaly its sasuke and madaras goal of revange against konoha.
the akatsuki goals as nothing to do with their personal vendetta.


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

I hope Sasuke succeeds. I don't like the elders. Nor Tsunade, if he decided to go after her.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> His main priority has always been revenge for his clan. All of his decisions were made with that goal in mind except to some extent his team7 parenthesis.
> 
> Itachi, Madara, Danzou and the advisors are all targets for the very same objective.



But I am sure like me you are tired of the same ol story.... NO?



Shinkirou said:


> When has Danzou ever been in league with Madara? Anyways, Madara will get his too, probably from Sasuke actually.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see, though if they attempt to harm Sasuke first they're just building up bad karma for themselves which Sasuke will promptly answer with an ass kicking.



You heard it from me first..... Madara and Danzou are in League with each other.......



Shinkirou said:


> Anyways, Madara will get his too, probably from Sasuke actually.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see, though if they attempt to harm Sasuke first they're just building up bad karma for themselves which Sasuke will promptly answer with an ass kicking.



OK



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> And?
> He cared for the world more then his family simple as that.



Apparently and Sasuke is the other way round.......


----------



## Crazyloco (May 28, 2008)

I'm thinking Sasuke's bluffing, he's really going to take down Dazou and the elders.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Its like Sasuke is constantly looking for a purpose in his life. First, his purpose to be stronger than other shinobi's in Konoha, then his purpose is Itachi, then his purpose is Konoha. After Konoha his purpose will be hwat?


Have kids? 



SaiST said:


> It doesn't bother me, since these techniques are unique to each user. It's not like Sasuke can just learn all the Mangekyou Sharingan Doujtusu that Kakashi, Itachi, and Madara are capable of using, in addition to his own... Unless they can be copied, or they pass on the techniques to him somehow. >_>


Theorically it can.


s a r i n said:


> I hope Sasuke succeeds. I don't like the elders. Nor Tsunade, if he decided to go after her.


I just don't want see him attack civillians, that would make none sense.


----------



## Guanaco-san (May 28, 2008)

OMG, I just can't believe this ... first Sasuke (as most of us) got tricked by Itachi, the guy goes on this 'revenge' crap. Now he meets Madara a guess what: he believes Madara word by word and he screams "Revenge"... 
Actually I did expected much more from Sasuke, he's being the same stupid F*** as in part one ...
Sasuke deserves more than this, he's the real "pet" in this manga: first Itachi, then Oro and now Madara. Come on dude, grow some Cojones and follow your own path !!!


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Crazyloco said:


> I'm thinking Sasuke's bluffing, he's really going to take down Dazou and the elders.



He looked dead serious to me


----------



## Shinkirou (May 28, 2008)

Sasukes MS will have the hax fanfic ability of copying other bloodlines. 

Seriously, even I'd have to give up the manga if that were the case. Thats just a little _too_ hax...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> He wants to be Hokage?
> 
> I would just like to understand the translation. To jump from what he's done and said for 50 chapters to instant Orochimaniac is... without any explanation... is pretty lame imo.



No, he wants to destroy Konoha like Madara tried.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

In the panel with Madara and Team Hebi down the side... who is the last guy under Juugo?


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Sasukes MS will have the hax fanfic ability of copying other bloodlines.
> 
> Seriously, even I'd have to give up the manga if that were the case. Thats just a little _too_ hax...



Sasuke's new Sharingan is the perfect Sharingan..... its a perfect circle with spikes/tomoe's


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

Crazyloco said:


> I'm thinking Sasuke's bluffing, he's really going to take down Dazou and the elders.



Not really bluffing.. Danzou/The elders are also leaders of the village, soo~. 'Crush Konoha' has a lot more impact than if he were to go through a list of who he was going to supposedly 'crush'

it's not like he's the type to kill people who have nothing to do with his revenge anyway. If he does, then it goes against what we have learnt of his character so far, and would make no sense.


----------



## jdbzkh (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> You honestly think Konoha can survive Madara Sasuke Pein Kisame and the rest without some PNJ?
> 
> Thats why Sasuke cant defect... it would be hopeless.



The PNJ is called Naruto the Main Character 

next year GokuNaruto will have a really busy year

Sasuke/Pain/Madara/Kabutomaru 

damn


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> In the panel with Madara and Team Hebi down the side... who is the last guy under Juugo?



A Hawk, that looks a bit like Kisame. Buts its 100% a hawk.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Itachi prepared great new body for Oro


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> In the panel with Madara and Team Hebi down the side... who is the last guy under Juugo?



I have been trying to figure that out for a while now...... I think its a hawk


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> I just don't want see him attack civillians, that would make none sense.



It would go against everything we know of his character. He only goes for those he wishes for revenge on, and those who stand in the way(Though they seem to be more incapacitated than killed)

If he does, then.. Well, that just wouldn't fit in with anything.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Its a hawk for cryling outloud


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> In the panel with Madara and Team Hebi down the side... who is the last guy under Juugo?


It is a Hawk.


----------



## Wade (May 28, 2008)

Is Kisame dead already ?


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> But I am sure like me you are tired of the same ol story.... NO?


No, I like consistency, and that's why I hated how Kishimoto handled the latest "revelations" and Itachi's characterisation.
It wouldn't feel "old" if the pace weren't so sluggish. Now I want to see something epic, vivid interactions, and most of all no flashbacks full of plotholes about characters that have no emotional ties with the main characters.


----------



## Franckie (May 28, 2008)

Wade said:


> Is Kisame dead already ?



Shark man won't die off panel. Kisame is probably nearby; hell, since everybody is near a water source, maybe Kisame's is cooling off by taking a swim.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Wade said:


> Is Kisame dead already ?



He may have stopped fighting when Itachi passed away..... looks like Akatsuki just replaced the members they lost 

loose 4 gain 4 

Madara is a Genius 

*Lost*

Itachi
Deidara
Hidan
Kakuzu

*Gained*

Sasuke
Karin
Suigetsu
Juugo


----------



## pararemix (May 28, 2008)

I predicted Hebi would join the ranks of Akatsuki from the start. I mean, it did make sense all along, given how many of the former ones are dead.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

They may join akatsuki but they will be nothing like their predecessors


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> In the panel with Madara and Team Hebi down the side... who is the last guy under Juugo?



How does that prove that Pein, Madara and Kisame are going to Konoha?


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 28, 2008)

I believe Sasuke's path is not the path of Akatsuki. Pein will do his thing and Sasuke and his team will do his thing.


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> No, I like consistency, and that's why I hated how Kishimoto handled the latest "revelations" and Itachi's characterisation.
> It wouldn't feel "old" if the pace weren't so sluggish. Now I want to see something epic, vivid interactions, and most of all no flashbacks full of plotholes about characters that have no emotional ties with the main characters.



Me too

But their is a difference between consistency and lack of creativity Sasuke can be consistent without chasing after revenge for the better part of 7-9 years just like how Naruto can be consistent without having to try to save Sasuke for the better part of 3 - 5 years..... Seriously this guys have to go out more...... their is more to life than Save and Revenge......


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

AlphaDragoon said:


> What's wrong, Jeanne?  You had to know your boy was gonna pull an Anakin and totally fall for Madara's BS.


well, i am with sasuke until the end, what i dont understand is, "crush konoha", its so forced

but i need to wait, next chapter is "goal", so perhaps they will explain the things better

i cant see sasuke attacking the entire konoha just like that, he needs to be talking about danzou and the elders...


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> He may have stopped fighting when Itachi passed away..... looks like Akatsuki just replaced the members they lost
> 
> loose 4 gain 4
> 
> ...



they are not part of akatsuki.
the act as sasuke team with sasuke personal goal.akatsuki has nothing to do with it.
the only remaining members of akatsuki are:
konan,pein-leader,kisame ,madara-mastermind,zetsu


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i cant see sasuke attacking the entire konoha just like that, he needs to be talking about danzou and the elders...



Danzou and the elders basically control Konoha.


----------



## Cindy (May 28, 2008)

My God..

Sasuke has unlocked "Star Spangled Sharingan"


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> He may have stopped fighting when Itachi passed away..... looks like Akatsuki just replaced the members they lost
> 
> loose 4 gain 4
> 
> ...


IMO Sasuke's three underlings may end up fighting the 3 remaining "fodder" Akatsuki whereas Pein is Naruto's (with his team because of all the bodies) territory and Madara is Sasuke's.

Madara vs Sasuke
Pein vs Naruto + team7
Zetsu vs Juugo/Karin
Kisame vs Suigetsu
Konan vs Karin/Juugo


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> My God..
> 
> Sasuke has unlocked "Star Spangled Sharingan"



Its his own Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> how is he becoming standar villain if he is getting revenge?
> 
> then shit you might as well have called him a standard villian when he was getting revenge on itachi.


Fool.

The only legitimate person he can claim revenge on is Danzao for wanting him dead. But at the hokages, and Konoha, he has nothing to claim revenge on. The clan recieved justice for wanting to stage a coup.

His battle against Itachi was a legitimate one of revenge against a percieved enemy. Danzao and the 2 other elders, those are understandable if he wants to make it so he and any future Uchihas he makes by sexin-the-konoha are safe. But to destroy the village himself? Completely without legitimization and thus can only chalked up to generic villain emoness.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> well, i am with sasuke until the end, what i dont understand is, "crush konoha", its so forced
> 
> but i need to wait, next chapter is "goal", so perhaps they will explain the things better
> 
> i cant see sasuke attacking the entire konoha just like that, he needs to be talking about danzou and the elders...


Many share your feelings.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> IMO Sasuke's three underlings may end up fighting the 3 remaining "fodder" Akatsuki whereas Pein is Naruto's (with his team because of all the bodies) territory and Madara is Sasuke's.
> 
> Madara vs Sasuke
> Pein vs Naruto + team7
> ...



I disagree with a couple of things here.

1. Naruto will fight all Pein bodies alone since they all played a part in killing the man he will want to avenge.

2. Madara will fight team 7 since he is the final villain, of course it will go how you mentioned if he isn't the final villain.


----------



## Turrin (May 28, 2008)

I'm confunsed is the commonly excepted explanation for Sasuke's sharingan that its an MS? Because that doesn't seem to make sense when Madara stated that Itachi set up the duel/transfer so that Sasuke could achieve a new power and greater power then MS/EMS. Sure Madara also stated that the battle awakened Sasuke's own MS, but that doesn't neccessarly mean that the Sharingan Sasuke shows in the last panel is his MS...infact it seems like a completely new Sharingan because it does not resemble any of the other MS, which although they are each different they all seem to share some general characteristics/tome configuration somthing that Sasuke does not. Also if it was an EMS or atleast a normal EMS then we would see signs of Itachi's MS in Sasuke's eye which we don't. 

This leads me to believe that Sasuke's current Sharingan is different then MS and EMS....Itachi created this new Sharingan in Sasuke through the circumstances of how Sasuke achieved MS/EMS which differ greatly from the way Madara obtained it. Sasuke didn't kill Itachi he only whitnessed him die, Sasuke didn't take Itachi's eyes and implant them in himself, Itachi sealed his MS configuration into Sasuke's eyes, etc...This would explain why he isn't using a typical MS configuration, nor Itachi's MS, nor a typical EMS...Its a perfect fusion of his own MS and itachi's MS (different from the forced fusion in Madara's case where he stole his brothers eyes and forcibly implanted their power into his own and thus why the two configuration combine but still remain some what seperate). In Sasuke's case Itachi gave him his own power willingly so Sasuke was able to achieve a perfect fusion and thus a perfrect EMS configuration, which i guess would be even more powefull then a normal EMS and the Sharingan's True Power...at least thats my thoughts on it


----------



## Jerushee (May 28, 2008)

so does anyone know if that sharingan is sasuke's MS? or EMS?


----------



## Davit (May 28, 2008)

his brother protected the village...now sasuke is gonna do the oppisite? i don't think itachi wanted it that way..tobi did this to gain sasuke and stuff..oh well it is interesting...and ^^^ i believe it's EMS since there are six sides...instead or three...


----------



## Cindy (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Its his own Mangekyou Sharingan.



I know.

But I like to call it Star Spangled Sharingan.

I echo the curious sentiments on whether it's MS or EMS.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Jerushee said:


> so does anyone know if that sharingan is sasuke's MS? or EMS?



to me it seems like EMS.it dosent seems like MS.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Danzou and the elders basically control Konoha.


yeh, attack them will leave konoha with problems, i guess



Sandaime said:


> ....?




sasuke needs to be talking about danzou and the elders ¬¬, or acting, go against the entire konoha for that will be pure PIS, but well, attack danzou and the elders can bring problems to konoha

and they will need to take everyone protecting them from their path, so its basically attack konoha


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Jerushee said:


> so does anyone know if that sharingan is sasuke's MS? or EMS?



MS, it it was EMS he'd have the appearance of that MS and another one.


----------



## Matariki (May 28, 2008)

Did Sasuke summon a hawk?


----------



## TadloS (May 28, 2008)

Yeah,bit shocked by spoilers confirmed... one thing i don't like. Sasuke's EMS looks like some star it's sicking me ....


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Jerushee said:


> so does anyone know if that sharingan is sasuke's MS? or EMS?


It's rather ambiguous. I personnally think it's EMS because it looks so differently from the MS we have seen so far but I don't really care.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeh, attack them will leave konoha with problems, i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, prepare yourself for the worst. R.I.P. Sasuke, the best character in this manga with the most potential. Handsome, a genius, grey, arrogant and our favorite anti-hero.

So much potential, all ruined for that main character.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeh, attack them will leave konoha with problems, i guess



But with that he runs into the problem of Konoha trying to kill him since it may seem like he was trying to kill their Hokage, remember if the elders and Danzou die they will assume that since there will be no one alive that knows the truth.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> He may have stopped fighting when Itachi passed away..... looks like Akatsuki just replaced the members they lost
> 
> loose 4 gain 4
> 
> ...


Not exactly equivalent exchange 

Sasuke was no where near Itachi's level so it seems.

Suigetsu...well you can argue near Kisame level with his incredible fapping arm. Chakra wise though, unlikely.

Karin and Juugo, mere chuunin level.


----------



## Jerushee (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> MS, it it was EMS he'd have the appearance of that MS and another one.



Yeah I realized that a few seconds ago, likely his MS, because as said if it was his EMS it would have similarities to his and Itachi's.


----------



## VonDoom (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> well, i am with sasuke until the end, what i dont understand is, "crush konoha", its so forced
> 
> but i need to wait, next chapter is "goal", so perhaps they will explain the things better
> 
> i cant see sasuke attacking the entire konoha just like that, he needs to be talking about danzou and the elders...



Assuming Sasuke is actually serious and it's not "Crush Konoha, except for everyone who never knew or harbored those sentiments, like kittens and puppies" I would say that Sasuke blames the institution of Konoha.  Yes, it's three people who are responsible, but those people were only able to exert any power due to the way Konoha is structured.

I'd rather Sasuke actually mean his words and seek to abolish the "village" system in favor of restoring a more "clan-centric" system (even if that's not exactly his purpose or reasoning).  It's certainly more dramatic and has greater significance than "I'll crush Konoha, by which I mean three people and hope there's no misunderstanding."


----------



## Wade (May 28, 2008)

It must be MS.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2008)

On that note, if Sasuke is forming himself a band of the Hawk, does that make Suigetsu Gutts? *facepalm*


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 28, 2008)

Bout time Sasuke turned 100% heel, much more badass this way


now we can acutally see some Konoha 12 nin vs Hebi. Maybe Sasuke will gather sommore flunkies

Good job Itachi preventing the Uchiha from starting a war with Konoha, very well planned out


----------



## MasamuneX7 (May 28, 2008)

Where the fuck is Kisame? Don't tell me he really did die off-panel...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Anyone think this will happen again.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Seiko said:


> Did Sasuke summon a hawk?



There as no hawk summons present.



SoldaT said:


> Yeah,bit shocked by spoilers confirmed... one thing i don't like. Sasuke's EMS looks like some star it's sicking me ....



Its just a MS.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Well, prepare yourself for the worst. R.I.P. Sasuke, the best character in this manga with the most potential. Handsome, a genius, grey, arrogant and our favorite anti-hero.
> 
> So much potential, all ruined for that main character.


well, kishi NEEDED naruto to fight sasuke and bring some sense to him, you know, all the "change hearts" thing


but i think that kishi could have done this better


but wait, i was like that when sasuke went to orochimaru, and i was proven wrong


but i think that now sasuke will basically hate everything

he can join madara now to kill danzou and the elders, but he will turn against madara sooner or later




oh, and about sasuke's new eyes, for me its like the original mangekyou sharingan/eternal mangekyou sharingan


mangekyou means kaleidoscope, and sasuke's eyes are exacly with the form of one kaleidoscope now


----------



## Matariki (May 28, 2008)

MasamuneX7 said:


> Where the fuck is Kisame? Don't tell me he really did die off-panel...



Kisame is a member of Team Hawk.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Kisame is a member of Team Hawk.



he's not in the spoiler pics...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> But with that he runs into the problem of Konoha trying to kill him since it may seem like he was trying to kill their Hokage, remember if the elders and Danzou die they will assume that since there will be no one alive that knows the truth.



yeap, naruto and sasuke will end up going against each other because of that


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

> I know.
> 
> But I like to call it Star Spangled Sharingan.
> 
> I echo the curious sentiments on whether it's MS or EMS.



Flower Mangekyou Sharingan is better. FMS ftw


----------



## Cindy (May 28, 2008)

Okay, so, Madara looks like he has joined up with Sasuke.

Way to abandon Akatsuki. I wonder what the remaining members are going to do.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Jerushee said:


> Yeah I realized that a few seconds ago, likely his MS, because as said if it was his EMS it would have similarities to his and Itachi's.



OK.



Seiko said:


> Kisame is a member of Team Hawk.





**


----------



## 火影ナルト (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is kage level now


----------



## Ryugaisan (May 28, 2008)

This is so fucking stupid.  WHERE DID TEAM HEBI COME FROM?  We have no idea if Kisame is dead or what and now Sasuke is going to destroy Konoha for no reason.  Oh and he can suddenly summon HAWK'S.  Jesus Christ.


----------



## Reincarnation (May 28, 2008)

....so.... whos stronger sasuke or naruto ?...lol !!!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeap, naruto and sasuke will end up going against each other because of that



Then we have our Valley of the End rematch


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Kisame never joins with bunch of noobs. He's the pimplord.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Mental said:


> ....so.... whos stronger sasuke or naruto ?...lol !!!



At the moment Sasuke.


----------



## Cindy (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Flower Mangekyou Sharingan is better. FMS ftw



Ooh, you're right. It sounds prettier.

But now I picture it as a Sailormoon attack. D:


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Kisame is a member of Team Hawk.


Team Taka


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 28, 2008)

Is Sasuke about to become Itachi? "I'm going to stand in one spot, and take you down." Nobody else in the manga was doing it like that. With the haxxed EMS, Sasuke will probably be like that, too...


----------



## Turrin (May 28, 2008)

> Madara is a Genius
> 
> Lost
> 
> ...


First off Sasuke nor the rest of hebi are not directy part of Akatsuki....instead they are part of Team Hawk which is led by Sasuke and Madara. Since this is all so far according to Madara's design or atleast part of it they can be considered part of Madara's power base...aka Madara controls Akatsuki through Pain and Madara controls Team Hawk through Sasuke. However the trade that you talking about is far from equivilant...for one i seriously doubt that Suigetsu, Karin, or Juugo could match any of the fallen Akatsuki members in their current states(mabye Sasuke will power boost them some how). Also Aktsuki has not lost four members...Its lost 5 and one member has been weakened(Pain's loss of a body).

Its even possible though it would be terrible writing that Kisame is dead. But overall the only good trade that Madara has made here is the loss of Itachi who had zero loyalty to him or Akatsuki for Sasuke who at the very least shares some of the same goals as Madara and probably is now as strong as or possibly stronger then Itachi depending on what the deal is with his new Sharingan and what happened to Itachi's implanted Sharingan


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Mental said:


> ....so.... whos stronger sasuke or naruto ?...lol !!!



PIS>>>>>all.


----------



## Matariki (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> he's not in the spoiler pics...



I think he is.


----------



## Reincarnation (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> At the moment Sasuke.


by how much ?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Is Sasuke about to become Itachi? "I'm going to stand in one spot, and take you down." Nobody else in the manga was doing it like that. *With the haxxed EMS*, Sasuke will probably be like that, too...



Its a MS.**


----------



## freetgy (May 28, 2008)

shocking Sasuke's turn around isn't it?

this page

Sasuke was born evil 

Itachi was the opposite, a saint 

funny how he now wants to destroy for all his brother has gone to.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

Beware the flower power!


----------



## pararemix (May 28, 2008)

For Naruto's sake, I seriously hope he gets some sort of major powerup. I mean, Sasuke has this omega uber-powerful Mangekyou that can probably blow up the universe and kill kittens (exaggeration), and Naruto STILL needs to get this key or whatever it is. Just give him the goddamn key Kishi!


----------



## Matariki (May 28, 2008)

Isn't that Kisame. bottom left?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

Oh boy, so Sasuke has EMS (assuming, possibly MS), finally cries, but after his sanity seemingly goes off the deep end. I'm seriously hoping he's talking about elders.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

I'm not hyped about Sasuke's new powerup. By the end of this year he'll be dead anyway.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> *Cannon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*PIS>>>>>all.



Fixed



Mental said:


> by how much ?



Until Naruto trains or shows us what he learned then its by a kilometer.


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I know.
> 
> But I like to call it Star Spangled Sharingan.
> 
> I echo the curious sentiments on whether it's MS or EMS.



It's _Flowergan_.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Who was it that predicted he would cry again.


----------



## stream (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Isn't that Kisame. bottom left?



Nope, it's a hawk!


----------



## MasamuneX7 (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Isn't that Kisame. bottom left?



It looks more like a hawk than it does Kisame.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

MasamuneX7 said:


> It looks more like a hawk than it does Kisame.



Kisame eating a donut?


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (May 28, 2008)

Dont know what most people are saying but Kisame is right under Juugo in the spoiler pic.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 28, 2008)

Hopefully Hawk gathers a large following so we can see a battle royal of sorts, where in contrast to the Sound/Sand invasion we get to see the skills of the rest of the Konoha 12 nin

Anyone else hoping for another ninja world war?

Sand and Leaf vs...everyone else?


----------



## Matariki (May 28, 2008)

MasamuneX7 said:


> It looks more like a hawk than it does Kisame.



Oh well.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 28, 2008)

I don't like the idea of Itachi being dead.

However, the manga has to end eventually.  Just wish he could've stuck around 'til the end, and maybe die during a war or something...


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'm not hyped about Sasuke's new powerup. By the end of this year he'll be dead anyway.



i told you to have faith,
sasuke will probably fight kakashi as it seems that kishi is completly ripping of from SW.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

OK where are Uchiha fans getting this "he summoned a hawk" nonsense from?


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

That's a hawk, not Kisame. That's a beak, not Kisame's hand. >_>



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> OK where are Uchiha fans getting this "he summoned a hawk" nonsense from?


Some were even saying he literally turned into a hawk, or sprouted wings earlier in the thread. Had me scratchin' my brow.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'm not hyped about Sasuke's new powerup. By the end of this year he'll be dead anyway.


Sasuke dead=Naruto never becoming Hokage not going to happen.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Who was it that predicted he would cry again.


If I knew crying was going to seemingly send what was left of his sanity to the grave I would've never wanted it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'm not hyped about Sasuke's new powerup. By the end of this year he'll be dead anyway.


dont worry, sasuke will not die


remember, naruto will never feel capable of become hokage if he cannot bring sasuke back from the darkness


there is a reason for itachi to talk with naruto

i bet that naruto was itachi's backup

itachi knew very well that madara would go after sasuke, and if you think that he thought that the amaterasu would be enough to kill him, well 


perhaps everything will happen even this year


----------



## TheoDerek (May 28, 2008)

I'm guessing Sasuke's new Sharingan is a different version of the EMS.  It appears to have six tomoes like an EMS, but the tomoes are uniform and the tomoes are red while the rest is black(the opposite of every sharingan we have seen until now).

My guess is that his is different from Madara's because Madara most likely took his other set of MS eyes, while Sasuke's was given to him.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> That's a hawk, not Kisame. That's a beak, not Kisame's hand. >_>



It could be Samehada, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Cindy (May 28, 2008)

My bets are on it being a hawk.

A screeching hawk.


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Beware the flower power!


is it me, or does that thing have Rinnegan 



Seiko said:


> Isn't that Kisame. bottom left?



it's a hawk. it even says Kiiiiii-
kisame=/=pikachu


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Beware the flower power!



We shouldn't underestimate Flowergan.


----------



## Matariki (May 28, 2008)

_Star_ingan.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 28, 2008)

So, Kisame got his ass handed to him off-screen????


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 28, 2008)

Ryugaisan said:


> This is so fucking stupid.  WHERE DID TEAM HEBI COME FROM?  We have no idea if Kisame is dead or what and now Sasuke is going to destroy Konoha for no reason.  Oh and he can suddenly summon HAWK'S.  Jesus Christ.



lol wait until we see the full chapter, those spoilers pics equate to about 2.5 pages of the actual chapter


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Uchiha Madara said:


> I'm guessing Sasuke's new Sharingan is a different version of the EMS.  It appears to have six tomoes like an EMS, but the tomoes are uniform and the tomoes are red while the rest is black(the opposite of every sharingan we have seen until now).
> 
> My guess is that his is different from Madara's because Madara most likely took his other set of MS eyes, while Sasuke's was given to him.


The Tomoe Seal hasn't changed color, it's simply spread around the edge of his iris.


----------



## Devilguy (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> is it me, or does that thing have Rinnegan


You're right, it has both rinnegan and flowergan!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> dont worry, sasuke will not die



Keep that possibility open if Kabuto is running around after the final battle.



> there is a reason for itachi to talk with naruto
> 
> i bet that naruto was itachi's backup
> 
> ...




Who knows...



Uchiha Madara said:


> I'm guessing Sasuke's new Sharingan is a different version of the EMS.  It appears to have six tomoes like an EMS, but the tomoes are uniform and the tomoes are red while the rest is black(the opposite of every sharingan we have seen until now).
> 
> My guess is that his is different from Madara's because Madara most likely took his other set of MS eyes, while Sasuke's was given to him.



Its a MS, his own MS, it isn't a EMS it doesn't have the appearance of any other MS.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> So, Kisame got his ass handed to him off-screen????



lol so he didn't survive Itachi after all 
being killed by fodder offscreen, huge dehype!


----------



## Tyrannos (May 28, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> So, Kisame got his ass handed to him off-screen????



Betcha Kishi saved that for Shippuudn Fillers.


----------



## Face (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'm not hyped about Sasuke's new powerup. By the end of this year he'll be dead anyway.



I thought you were a Sasukefan.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

the rinnegan is constructed from perfect circles.
sasuke has a MS thats close to a perfect circle but i doubt the rinnegan has a presence there.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> We shouldn't underestimate Flowergan.



Flowers are evil.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> is it me, or does that thing have Rinnegan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its just a MS.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

*_* Flower Power Uchihaha


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Flowergan


----------



## TheoDerek (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> The Tomoe Seal hasn't changed color, it's simply spread around the edge of his iris.





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Its a MS, his own MS, it isn't a EMS it doesn't have the appearance of any other MS.


If this is his base MS then how is Itachi's MS design going to blend with it?

In Madara's both designs are blatantly present.  With Sasuke's there is almost no way it(Itachi's MS) could be incorporated.

EDIT:  Also, in every base MS there have been 3 obvious new designs meant to represent the changed tomoes.  With this there isn't anything like that.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> I thought you were a Sasukefan.



I am...


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

Seiko said:


> _Star_ingan.



_Flower_gan 



ShadowReij said:


> Flowers are evil.



Precisely 


shit Uchihas are related to Zetsu.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Uchiha Madara said:


> If this is his base MS then how is Itachi's MS design going to blend with it?
> 
> In Madara's both designs are blatantly present.  With Sasuke's there is almost no way it(Itachi's MS) could be incorporated.
> 
> EDIT:  Also, in every base MS there have been 3 obvious new designs meant to represent the changed tomoes.  In this there is nothing similar.



That is not a EMS, if it is then show me where which part resembles Itachi's MS.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Keep that possibility open if Kabuto is running around after the final battle.




yah, but he will not be killed before naruto bring him back...

would be so sad, naruto finally gets sasuke back and kabuto takes advantage and kills sasuke


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yah, but he will not be killed before naruto bring him back...
> 
> would be so sad, naruto finally gets sasuke back and kabuto takes advantage and kills sasuke



I know.

But if the Uchiha clan are sort of bad for the world then he will die.


----------



## TheoDerek (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That is not a EMS, if it is then show me where which part resembles Itachi's MS.


It doesn't have to be the same variation that Madara has.  As I said it could be a different version of EMS because of how it was obtained, or it is possible that it is an entirely new Sharingan all together.  But this would most likely still be linked to how it was obtained(given, not taken).


----------



## yami (May 28, 2008)

I never thought Sasuke, a genius, could be manipulated this easily into doing what Madara wants. I mean seriously, how could he fall right into his hands. Plus that EMS design looks TERRIBLE, i don't know about you guys but it looks so uninspired to be such a HUGE powerup. I actually thought Madara's EMS looked pretty cool, but this one just sucks.

I was just about to bitch about Sasuke being overpowered and getting powerups too much while Naruto doesnt, and how Naruto is so weak, blah blah blah. You know all the stuff. But all in all, how is Naruto suppose to defeat Sasuke when he couldnt even touch him in One-Tail mode, now that he has a EMS. What use his super-ultra-mega destructive Rasengan when he wont even get close enough, or get teleported, or burned, or summon some invincible demon thingy with a ultimate sword and shield.

Sasuke the over-powered god. I hope he does die at the end of the manga.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> _Flower_gan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke is also related to hippies now, no!


----------



## cha-uzu (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Well, prepare yourself for the worst. R.I.P. Sasuke, the best character in this manga with the most potential. Handsome, a genius, grey, arrogant and our favorite anti-hero.
> 
> So much potential, all ruined for that main character.


no... He was ruined for you Fans who didn't want to see him scathed.... Kishi has givin you what you wanted! An over Haxed... Plot resistance character!... The only way to do so was to make him a villian!


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yah, but he will not be killed before naruto bring him back...
> 
> would be so sad, naruto finally gets sasuke back and kabuto takes advantage and kills sasuke



Naruto would rip him apart.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

guys, let me explain sasuke's eyes u.u


you cannot say that its ms or ems


why?

if you come with one "its ms", you cannot prove that, because in the ems, the main ms covers the other ms, and sasuke's new eyes are so different, that we have no way to have the image of itachi's ms and sasuke's

sasuke's new eyes can cover itachi's completely



and one interesting thing, for the first time, kishi used the image of a real kaleidoscope, for the mangekyou, and mangekyou means kaleidoscope


if madara was after the original sharingan, let's say, probably its what sasuke got


----------



## Face (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I am...



Then whats with the sig?


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> Then whats with the sig?



What's with it?


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2008)

yami said:


> I never thought Sasuke, a genius, could be manipulated this easily into doing what Madara wants. I mean seriously, how could he fall right into his hands. Plus that EMS design looks TERRIBLE, i don't know about you guys but it looks so uninspired to be such a HUGE powerup. I actually thought Madara's EMS looked pretty cool, but this one just sucks.
> 
> I was just about to bitch about Sasuke being overpowered and getting powerups too much while Naruto doesnt, and how Naruto is so weak, blah blah blah. You know all the stuff. But all in all, how is Naruto suppose to defeat Sasuke when he couldnt even touch him in One-Tail mode, now that he has a EMS. What use his super-ultra-mega destructive Rasengan when he wont even get close enough, or get teleported, or burned, or summon some invincible demon thingy with a ultimate sword and shield.
> 
> Sasuke the over-powered god. I hope he does die at the end of the manga.




Oh, okay then


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Uchiha Madara said:


> It doesn't have to be the same variation that Madara has.  As I said it could be a different version of EMS because of how it was obtained, or it is possible that it is an entirely new Sharingan all together.  But this would most likely still be linked to how it was obtained(given, not taken).



Or it is just a MS and you have to face it or go the the fan-fiction section


----------



## pararemix (May 28, 2008)

yami said:


> I never thought Sasuke, a genius, could be manipulated this easily into doing what Madara wants. I mean seriously, how could he fall right into his hands. Plus that EMS design looks TERRIBLE, i don't know about you guys but it looks so uninspired to be such a HUGE powerup. I actually thought Madara's EMS looked pretty cool, but this one just sucks.
> 
> I was just about to bitch about Sasuke being overpowered and getting powerups too much while Naruto doesnt, and how Naruto is so weak, blah blah blah. You know all the stuff. But all in all, how is Naruto suppose to defeat Sasuke when he couldnt even touch him in One-Tail mode, now that he has a EMS. What use his super-ultra-mega destructive Rasengan when he wont even get close enough, or get teleported, or burned, or summon some invincible demon thingy with a ultimate sword and shield.
> 
> Sasuke the over-powered god. I hope he does die at the end of the manga.



lol, don't get me wrong, I've always been a fan of both Naruto and Sasuke, but I mean, I have to semi agree with you. It's just one powerup after another for Sasuke. He's probably above almost everyone in power now, save a select few. The manga is called "Naruto" so we can only hope Kishi finally holds true to the name. My god, if Sasuke gets anymore powerups it'll be like Goku to Krillin.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Maybe the full chapter will explain everything and Sasuke won't come out looking like he done lost his mind.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That is not a EMS, if it is then show me where which part resembles Itachi's MS.


It's clearly not a normal MS since he has 6 prongs instead of 3 like Kakashi and Itachi. Sasuke's doesn't neccesasirly need to have it look like a combination. I say it's a brand new EMS or a brand new sharingan altogether which acts like an EMS.


----------



## Genesis (May 28, 2008)

Hebi? Oh, I meant "Hawk".

Where is "teh man" that we all call Kisame? I'm disappointed here. Either he let them go after playing with them, or the fight never happened. Kisame doesn't lose, especially not to the likes of those failures. Well, they're not that bad but compared to Kisame, basically everyone is.

Now, onto the spoiler meat itself, I hope when Sasuke says he's going to crush Konoha, that he actually means he's going to get rid of the people who knew about the Konoha massacre, basically Danzou and the advisors.

Mainly because, it wouldn't make any sense otherwise for a few reasons.

You're not going to destroy Konoha with "Hawk", you're going to get raped instead by them. It won't be pretty.

Secondly, Itachi gave his life for peace, and the overall stability of that village. If you were to mount an attack on that place, and if you're doing it in his name or because you're fuelled by his memories, you're really going against what he wanted. You take out the root, and in Sasuke's case, he's not been put in such a position that he'll need to make a choice which sucks either way. He's got a choice, which doesn't have to suck.

So, with that logical deduction, it only makes sense that they're going to act like shinobi and take out the ones "responsible".

But, I can see that going to hell. And it not happening.

Also saying that, has he forgot about Madara? Sure, going by his story, he was only "asked" but he still did it. You don't have to personally hate his guts (not yet but he will in the future) since your main issue with the vengeance was resolved, but the man still helped out. That has to be on his mind and a part of the plan, I don't think he'll have forgot that as it would make absolutely no sense at all.

Having said that; when the hell is Pain going to beat the crap out of Naruto? For the love of God, get moving freak. I want to see that next chapter, or the showdown finally happening.

Also, Madara = Evil mastermind.

How cool would it be that when he goes to Konoha, acting all bad, you find out he's the one who plotted the massacre at the root and was pulling the strings behind some of the elders, namely Danzou? Too cool, too cool.


----------



## Konoha (May 28, 2008)

am hot baby  i can wait for the manga rofl couse we have a suckky spoiler


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> It's clearly not a normal MS since he has 6 prongs instead of 3 like Kakashi and Itachi. Sasuke's doesn't neccesasirly need to have it look like a combination. I say it's a brand new EMS or a brand new sharingan altogether which acts like an EMS.



Seriously why do you people think its a new Sharingan?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Naruto would rip him apart.



yes 


wonder the scene

sasuke...<3
naruto...<3

*sasuke and naruto runs to each other, they are about to have a hug and a kiss*

kabuto*gets a gun*

*scene goes matrix, kabuto points to sasuke*


chapter ends with the cliff


----------



## RachiruAkari (May 28, 2008)

You know what, I'm curious about something. If Sasuke is now doing what I think he's doing (going after Konoha), will his new team "Hawk" even follow him to do that? 

I mean,  we've seen a little of Suigetsu, Karin, and Juugo so far. I'm not so sure about Suigetsu because he seemed so violent in the prison. However, in his sane form I'm not sure that this is gonna fly for Juugo. I mean, one of his huge character traits so far has been that he doesn't wanna kill anyone, and if he follows Sasuke, then suddenly he's gonna get involved in killing a LOT of people. I also think he's the most likely to leave "Hawk" DESPITE his dependancy on Sasuke. I think he's really a good enough person to realize that this is something he wont want to be involved in, curse seal or not.

If he does stay, I think he may only attack Konoha if either Sasuke or Madara prods him enough for the curse seal to activate. Since the sharingan can chill him out, maybe it can set him off too.


----------



## Euraj (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That is not a EMS, if it is then show me where which part resembles Itachi's MS.


Because the Manga will implode if Kishimoto is not 100% consistent.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

pararemix said:


> lol, don't get me wrong, I've always been a fan of both Naruto and Sasuke, but I mean, I have to semi agree with you. It's just one powerup after another for Sasuke. He's probably above almost everyone in power now, save a select few. The manga is called "Naruto" so we can only hope Kishi finally holds true to the name. My god, if Sasuke gets anymore powerups it'll be like Goku to Krillin.



Does it matter how many powerups Sasuke is getting? Wtf? Seriously..your precious blond is going to kill him anyway. So stop whining!


----------



## Genesis (May 28, 2008)

Also, Naruto vs Sasuke II possibility rising!

Sasuke gonna get hurt.

But before that, Naruto gonna get hurt by Pain.

Then Madara gonna hurt them both.

Then Akatsuki gonna die.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Lol, Sasuke goes to Konoha and confronts Danzou who turns out to have been working with Madara all along. I predict many more  faces from Sasuke in the future.


----------



## pararemix (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Does it matter how many powerups Sasuke is getting? Wtf? Seriously..your precious blond is going to kill him anyway. So stop whining!



lol yes it does matter how many powerups he's getting when Naruto gets none and always looks like an idiot.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Euraj said:


> Because the Manga will implode if Kishimoto is not 100% consistent.



Thats just your opinion.



Sandaime said:


> Does it matter how many powerups Sasuke is getting? Wtf? Seriously..your precious blond is going to kill him anyway. So stop whining!



Sasuke won't get killed by Naruto what on earth gives you that idea?


----------



## TheoDerek (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Or it is just a MS and you have to face it or go the the fan-fiction section


It is obviously not just a MS.  The design is completely different(like an actual kaleidescope as JeanneUchiha pointed out)  than any other MS we have seen and in 400 Madara said that Itachi planned to fight and die by Sasuke's hand so that Sasuke would awaken a NEW power.

This is the new power.

I'm guessing(yes guessing, that means no evidence) that it is a different version of the EMS(maybe named differently) that was gained from Itachi giving up his eyes.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Lol, Sasuke goes to Konoha and confronts Danzou who turns out to have been working with Madara all along. I predict many more  faces from Sasuke in the future.



Hey man, thats a little unfair to sasuke , he also has , , and  faces too


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> nothing is proven, why? itachi would need sasuke awakening his own too, if he planned sasuke with ems



He probably will get a EMS if he learns to control Itachi's MS.

But its certain that those eyes are his MS.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Also, Naruto vs Sasuke II possibility rising!
> 
> Sasuke gonna get hurt.
> 
> ...



Rofl genesis, it's gonna take years until Naruto and Sasuke can evenly fight again. Mainly because Sasuke just got major development and Naruto STILL has to wait.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Uchiha Madara said:


> It is obviously not just a MS.  The design is completely different(like an actual kaleidescope as JeanneUchiha pointed out)  than any other MS we have seen and in 400 Madara said that Itachi planned to fight and die by Sasuke's hand so that Sasuke would awaken a NEW power.
> 
> This is the new power.
> 
> I'm guessing(yes guessing, that means no evidence) that it is a different version of the EMS(maybe named differently) that was gained from Itachi giving up his eyes.



Its a MS as stated in this page until stated otherwise.


----------



## yami (May 28, 2008)

It is CLEAR that it is EMS, i dont know why people will argue this. Surely you are not that ignorant. Anyway i kind of expected it to turn out this way, i think this story is pretty much gone downhill, although this twist can either make(bring it around) or break this series. Right now my only gripe is that, although i hate sasuke's powerups, they at least make some logical sense and done seem so stupid AND actually add new abilities. Whereas Naruto gets some illogical(kagebunshin training?) and some useless powerups( admit it rasen-shuriken is just as stupid as the name it self, it doesnt even have a cool name thats how much it sucks).

I just understand, the sasuke i know would have seen through Madara's subtle manipulations and not look for revenge against Konoha(maybe Danzou and them, but not the whole Konoha). At least he shouldnt be looking for next revenge so quick when his first one led to sadness.


----------



## Euraj (May 28, 2008)

pararemix said:


> lol yes it does matter how many powerups he's getting when Naruto gets none and always looks like an idiot.


Then he starts making armies of Shadow Clones that can spam Flying Thunder God and throw Rasen-Shuriken. Both of them are going to be amongst the most hax'd Ninja ever. I wouldn't be worried. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Thats just your opinion.


That's a sardonical observation of a serious fact that represents the lack of logic in your persnickety argument.


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Lol, Sasuke goes to Konoha and confronts Danzou who turns out to have been working with Madara all along. I predict many more  faces from Sasuke in the future.



it could be possible.. or Danzou is Madara


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Lol, Sasuke goes to Konoha and confronts Danzou who turns out to have been working with Madara all along. I predict many more  faces from Sasuke in the future.



Nah, he'll just get more pissed off charge at Madara then get owned the way Ichigo was by Grimmjow in their first encounter in the anime.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Rofl genesis, it's gonna take years until Naruto and Sasuke can evenly fight again. Mainly because Sasuke just got major development and Naruto STILL has to wait.



Except that Kishimoto himself already confirmed that this manga is in it's final part and Sasuke is on his way attacking konoha this very moment.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Hey man, thats a little unfair to sasuke , he also has , , and  faces too



Okay to be fair, he's increased his repertoire from  to  and .


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Euraj said:


> That's a sardonical observation of a serious fact that represents the lack of logic in your persnickety argument.



Wrong, I posted the page that states that those eyes are his version of the MS many times, whereas you haven't shown anything to state otherwise.


----------



## Demitrix (May 28, 2008)

Mangekyo floweringan anyone?


----------



## supersonicshinobi (May 28, 2008)

so sasuke's eyes turned into snowflakes? wut.


----------



## Genesis (May 28, 2008)

Pfft, the manga will be over in a few years.

It'll happen before then. We just need Sasuke's story path to finish off, which it has mainly now. This is the final phase before we go back to "will of fire" mode depending on what Kishi is planning for the conclusion.

We need the Pain/Naruto resolution first, and after that, depending on what happens with Sasuke, we'll get the build up to Naruto vs Sasuke II.

Naruto's on Akatsuki level. People really exaggerate about the difference. What development is actually needed, can easily be done. When things are explored, everything becomes clearer and it's done quicker too.

I like this, juggling things altogether at once. 

I dun' want no rest periods anymore.


----------



## Arthas (May 28, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Hebi?
> 
> Where is "teh man" that we all call Kisame? I'm disappointed here. Either he let them go after playing with them, or the fight never happened. Kisame doesn't lose, especially not to the likes of those failures. Well, they're not that bad but compared to Kisame, basically everyone is.



Have no idea about that, hope we see some Kisame/Hebi action soon though.


> Now, onto the spoiler meat itself, I hope when Sasuke says he's going to crush Konoha, that he actually means he's going to get rid of the people who knew about the Konoha massacre, basically Danzou and the advisors.
> 
> Mainly because, it wouldn't make any sense otherwise for a few reasons.
> 
> You're not going to destroy Konoha with "Hawk", you're going to get raped instead by them. It won't be pretty.



Some what agree here. It wont be a rape for either side if it turns to a full blown war. You have Sasuke with EMS, Madara who (even if he is in a reduced state) took on at least half the Uchiha Police force and is stronger then Itachi.  Team Hebi should be good enough to take out a decent number of Jounnins too. So basically Konoha would not win easily but they would win.



> Secondly, Itachi gave his life for peace, and the overall stability of that village. If you were to mount an attack on that place, and if you're doing it in his name or because you're fuelled by his memories, you're really going against what he wanted. You take out the root, and in Sasuke's case, he's not been put in such a position that he'll need to make a choice which sucks either way. He's got a choice, which doesn't have to suck.



One point: Who's saying he's doing this for Itachi? Couldnt he be doing this for his clan?



> So, with that logical deduction, it only makes sense that they're going to act like shinobi and take out the ones "responsible".



This seems most consistant with Sasuke's character so far.



> But, I can see that going to hell. And it not happening.
> 
> Also saying that, has he forgot about Madara? Sure, going by his story, he was only "asked" but he still did it. You don't have to personally hate his guts (not yet but he will in the future) since your main issue with the vengeance was resolved, but the man still helped out. That has to be on his mind and a part of the plan, I don't think he'll have forgot that as it would make absolutely no sense at all.



*shrug* Don't rule out betrayal on both parties sides in the near future.



> Having said that; when the hell is Pain going to beat the crap out of Naruto? For the love of God, get moving freak. I want to see that next chapter, or the showdown finally happening.
> 
> Also, Madara = Evil mastermind.
> 
> How cool would it be that when he goes to Konoha, acting all bad, you find out he's the one who plotted the massacre at the root and was pulling the strings behind some of the elders, namely Danzou? Too cool, too cool.


Very cool 

Well no more time on this forum for me tonight, off to play Age of Conan.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

naruto will not kill sasuke guys, that would make no sense


only if sasuke really becomes something out of control o_o



but we need to wait, next chapter we will get this "crush konoha" clear

i cant see one guy that spares lifes killing anyone in his path, only if he went crazy with all these things


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Seriously why do you people think its a new Sharingan?


For one it's look way too different for a normal MS even if the designs is different from the users. Two Itachi implanted his doujutsu inside of Sasuke (for argument sake amareastu) and I highly doubt Itachi would want his little brother to go blind in a few years when he can give Sasuke his eyes (transfer in tihs case) in order to fix that problem. That why I believe it's the EMS until it is stated otherwise. If you look at Itachi's, Madara's original, and Kakashi's MS they have three sides and if we look at Sasuke's he has 6 similar to Madara's EMS.


----------



## Shiranui (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Its just a MS.



I understand that might be the truth. I only said it would be ironic if it turned out the way I said it _wouldn't_.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Madara is a Genius
> 
> *Lost*
> 
> ...



Genius?

Itachi > Sasuke-chan

Karin a walking, talking scouter who's flatter than Sakura.

Suigetsu - Zabuza sword = mere chuunin level 

Sasuke with no curse seal make Juugo irrelevant to the story.

Losing 4  henchmen to gain 4 failures. Such a genius Madara is.


----------



## TheoDerek (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Seriously why do you people think its a new Sharingan?





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Its a MS as stated in this page until stated otherwise.





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wrong, I posted the page that states that those eyes are his version of the MS many times, whereas you haven't shown anything to state otherwise.


Do you know why so many people think its a new Sharingan?  Because it looks completely different from any MS we have seen before.  It has no distinguishable tomoes, unless the red is to be the tomoes.

EDIT: Basically what they said *points up*


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> it could be possible.. or Danzou is Madara



I was going to say that but usually people call me crazy for suggesting so. 



ShadowReij said:


> Nah, he'll just get more pissed off charge at Madara then get owned the way Ichigo was by Grimmjow in their first encounter in the anime.



No, Danzou will tie him up in his basement and tell him the truth about Madara. Then Sasuke will forget completely about Danzou ordering Itachi to kill the Uchiha and seek vengence against Madara.


----------



## Euraj (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wrong, I posted the page that states that those eyes are his version of the MS many times, whereas you haven't shown anything to state otherwise.


I don't have to. All here thinking with half a brain see he has awakened his own power in conjuction with receiving the eye power of Itachi. 
What do you expect to happen? He waltzes up to the sea and says _"I will crush Konoha"_ and Madara comes up behind him and says _"Lol, you can't yet because you don't have EMS in spite of fulfilling the requirements."_


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

i dont think sasuke is gonna attack konoha for a while. That would give naruto more time to do his training, before they fight. 

instead of using the key to create a controlable KN8 or something like that, i think naruto would use the key to stop the kyuubi chakra that constantly flows in his system. That chakra is the reason why his chakra control was below par and why sometimes he uses a rasengan with a clone. If he stops it with the key he would be able to use his chakra at 100% efficiency, control and power.

That gives him a general improvement except in stamina and allows him to create even more powerful jutsus and combos. Also it stops MS users manipulating the kyuubi.


----------



## Teach (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> No, Danzou will tie him up in his basement and tell him the truth about Madara. Then Sasuke will forget completely about Danzou ordering Itachi to kill the Uchiha and seek vengence against Madara.


That's what I pretty much predict too.


----------



## niyesuH (May 28, 2008)

it looks like EMS to me


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 28, 2008)

I'm struggling to see where Sasuke underwent such a drastic change.

It wasn't long ago we saw Sasuke dominate countless Shinboi, and kill none of them. His reluctance to kill was, as I thought back then, a sign on the single-minded resoluteness of Sasuke: Kill Itachi, hurt no one else.

Crushing Konoha? How in any way does this honor Itachi's memory? Attacking Konoha would do naught but completely go against everything Itachi did, and nullify it.


But lets not all get hasty and imagine that Sasuke is, at this very moment, going to attack Konoha. Although he's got one hell of a team behind his back, it's still a village stuffed with high level shinobi. I doubt he's going to do a suicide run in with 5 people, no matter how powerful those 5 people may be.


----------



## Crazyloco (May 28, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Genius?
> 
> Itachi > Sasuke-chan
> 
> ...


The new genration will surpass the old, so far Sasuke is more powerful than anyone in Konoha.

Karin, Juugo and Suigetsu have yet to display their abilites.

So I'd advise you to wait until downgrading character compared to their counterparts.


----------



## Shiranui (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:
			
		

> Seriously why do you people think its a new Sharingan?



The theory of each user possessing the _Mangekyou_ having potentially separate abilities hasn't been written off, just yet. What the majority of people are saying is this appears to be a new variant, which it _is_, and that with this variant possibly comes different and new abilities.


----------



## Siem (May 28, 2008)

He's going to crush konoha... ? Wow. So the Uchiha got owned because they wanted to take control of Konoha... too bad for them, they shouldn't have planned all that shit and the stupid morons should have listened to their leader in the first place. The Uchiha had it coming.

So wait... Itachi saved Sasuke's life, didn't kill him, pleaded in front of Sandaime to spare his life and now Sasuke is going against his brother after he did all that to save him and to save the village... Sasuke is a strong character but he's been mindfucked one too many times. He's lost it now.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

so does sasuke have access to his normal sharingan, itachi's MS and his own MS or does sasuke just have this new sharingan type?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I was going to say that but usually people call me crazy for suggesting so.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Danzou will tie him up in his basement and tell him the truth about Madara. Then Sasuke will forget completely about Danzou ordering Itachi to kill the Uchiha and seek vengence against Madara.



But then same thing happens when gets to Madara and he'll ultimately going around in a circle until he .


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

what is with this "honor itachi" mentality coming from?

the mofo was a killer of the clan, just or unjust as it may be

ex
this man raped many children but his sperm was a cure for all, so we must praise him cause he saved humanity. Thats the mentality some of youse have


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's EMS. All MSs we've seen so far, including Madara and his bro's, had 3 sides to it. Sasuke's has six, much like Madara's EMS. Maybe not solid proof but I'm pretty sure that's the case.


----------



## Euraj (May 28, 2008)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Crushing Konoha? How in any way does this honor Itachi's memory? Attacking Konoha would do naught but completely go against everything Itachi did, and nullify it.


I would imagine his logic as, _if it wasn't for Konoha, my brother and I would never have gone through this Hell in the first place_. The government gave Itachi the mission after all, and as far we know, Sasuke may not disagree with the Uchiha having been mistreated by the Leaf after agreeing to the treaty


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> He may have stopped fighting when Itachi passed away..... looks like Akatsuki just replaced the members they lost
> 
> loose 4 gain 4
> 
> ...



You left out Sasori so Akatsuki has lost 5 members...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

if sasuke is really going against the entire konoha, he gone crazy


the truth was too much for him, he lost it


we need to wait though

we still have the chance that its about kill danzou and the elders, take down the governement(but that will not make him good for konoha)

or he is acting...we need to wait to see how it will turn out


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

I still don't think by "crush Konoha" Sasuke means the whole of Konoha. Probably means just the ones who were responsible for the massacre. Not everything is so black and white, ESPECIALLY when it comes to Sasuke and his motives.


----------



## beasty (May 28, 2008)

Konoha is finished.

They got Danzou betraying them soon.

They just lost their strongest ninja.

Now they got EMS Sasuke  and Hawk/Akatsuki LMFAO coming to destroy them.

Wouldnt it of been funny if chapter 402 was the last chapter ever.
I mean it would make sense, their is no one in Konoha that can stop sasuke and madara.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Topher said:


> Are you that ignorant or you do this to piss peope off?



Uchiha fans are getting pissed off?



Lelouch71 said:


> For one it's look way too different for a normal MS even if the designs is different from the users. Two Itachi implanted his doujutsu inside of Sasuke (for argument sake amareastu) and I highly doubt Itachi would want his little brother to go blind in a few years when he can give Sasuke his eyes (transfer in tihs case) in order to fix that problem. That why I believe it's the EMS until it is stated otherwise. If you look at Itachi's, Madara's original, and Kakashi's MS they have three sides and if we look at Sasuke's he has 6 similar to Madara's EMS.



Maybe when he learns how to use Itachi's MS he'll automatically get the EMS.



Vyse said:


> I understand that might be the truth. I only said it would be ironic if it turned out the way I said it _wouldn't_.



OK.



Uchiha Madara said:


> Do you know why so many people think its a new Sharingan?  Because it looks completely different from any MS we have seen before.  It has no distinguishable tomoes, unless the red is to be the tomoes.
> 
> EDIT: Basically what they said *points up*



The MS looks different on each user.



Euraj said:


> I don't have to. All here thinking with half a brain see he has awakened his own power in conjuction with receiving the eye power of Itachi.
> What do you expect to happen? He waltzes up to the sea and says _"I will crush Konoha"_ and Madara comes up behind him and says _"Lol, you can't yet because you don't have EMS in spite of fulfilling the requirements."_



His own power=his own MS.



Vyse said:


> The theory of each user possessing the _Mangekyou_ having potentially separate abilities hasn't been written off, just yet. What the majority of people are saying is this appears to be a new variant, which it _is_, and that with this variant possibly comes different and new abilities.



But its still a MS, like all MS it has a different design, and a different set of jutsu.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

It was a fucking Hawk, man Kisame went out like a bitch


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> if sasuke is really going against the entire konoha, he gone crazy
> 
> 
> the truth was too much for him, he lost it
> ...



I'm not going to wait. I'm already preparing for the worst. 

You know, Sasuke is my favorite character out of all the mangas I ever read and anime I've seen..
Truly a great character, I really enjoyed his story, his actions..everything.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> But then same thing happens when gets to Madara and he'll ultimately going around in a circle until he .



If you guys think Sasuke is crazy now, just wait.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

we need to wait to know about kisame, i will get PISSED if he just died like that


----------



## Xion (May 28, 2008)

Gay.

That's my one word that best describes this chapter.

1.) More Uchiha...as if the entire manga wasn't enough they get yet another freaking arc.
2.) False hopes that Uchiha arc would end.
3.) Sasuke with PMS (sounds better than it is ).
4.) Sasuke deciding to destroy Konoha (what a fucking loser, now that Itachi has died he needs something else to take vengeance on) and become Madara's bitch like about 90% of the forum had predicted. Congrats Sasuke, you haven't become the hawk...you've become the nose between Madara' nubile, Obito-ish ass.
5.) No Pain.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

Thats not Kisame. Its a picture of a Hawk. Kisame got killed off-panel  most likely.


----------



## yami (May 28, 2008)

Team hebi is fodder, none of the characters in team hebi are interesting. Proof for their fodderness; they didnt even get a fight. and only showed up when everything was done(i.e this chapter). Sasuke's logic is retarded, his brother gave up his life to basically save the village and sasuke, and now Sasuke is about to waste that sacrifice by trying to destroy Konoha and possibly putting his life on the line.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> If you guys think Sasuke is crazy now, just wait.



He'll just snap and start doing this


----------



## Austeria (May 28, 2008)

"From now on we shall be called Hawk." 

The spoilers are full of win and lulz and gigglez. And wth Sauce, you going against the entire Konoha? 

Oh, and Mikoto. Chapter = WIN/10 just from having Mikoto in it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 28, 2008)

fuck yeah...time to crush those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in Konoha. Ive been waiting for this moment for 400 chapters.


and is Kisame going to join them or is he dead?


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:
			
		

> if sasuke is really going against the entire konoha, he gone crazy
> 
> 
> the truth was too much for him, he lost it
> ...



I for one welcome this new crazy-sasuke. The stage has been set for naruto vs sasuke, what will surely be an epic battle. With naruto defending the village and sasuke being crazy their will be no holding back, its gonna be a classic.


----------



## Euraj (May 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I still don't think by "crush Konoha" Sasuke means the whole of Konoha. Probably means just the ones who were responsible for the massacre. Not everything is so black and white, ESPECIALLY when it comes to Sasuke and his motives.


Indeed. He could just want to overturn the government like, Pain did to the Hidden Rain before him.



			
				Munboy said:
			
		

> His own power=his own MS.


Genuine denial. So you think he has three eye forms at his disposal right now? No. You take someone else's MS eyes and have your own, you obtain EMS, as was described by both Itachi and Madara. Moreover, I'm hoping that pic that was quoted by Toph wasn't this so-called grand evidence you're raving about, cause what Madara was talking about happened _before_ Itachi gave his eyes away.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'm not going to wait. I'm already preparing for the worst.
> 
> You know, Sasuke is my favorite character out of all the mangas I ever read and anime I've seen..
> Truly a great character, I really enjoyed his story, his actions..everything.



calm down, i will trust sasuke until the end


and i already said, no matter how much sasuke will go into the darkness, naruto will be there to bring him back


i wonder what sasuke will feel if the akatsuki get naruto, what he will do seeing the kyuubi being taken from naruto, knowing that he will die


we need to wait, i trust kishi

i remember that the same thing happened with "crazy itachi", now its sasuke's turn, and if you stop to think, sasuke has all the rights to go crazy right now


----------



## Shepard (May 28, 2008)

I guess this is time to Sasuke and Hwak to dissapear for some time, unless Sakura and Kakashi's arc developes in within Hawk's assault


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2008)

Man Kishi ran with this whole turning into a hawk thing didn't he?  I mean some remark made by Madara (so much for thinking that was just symbolism)...and now Team Snake becomes Team Hawk...what kind of lame-ass lazy writing is that?


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

that's right!  we'll see Mikoto again, it had been so long.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

I doubt this will lead directly to a Naruto vs Sasuke fight.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 28, 2008)

Grendel22 said:


> Man Kishi ran with this whole turning into a hawk thing didn't he?  I mean some remark made by Madara (so much for thinking that was just symbolism)...and now Team Snake becomes Team Hawk...what kind of lame-ass lazy writing is that?



its Kishimoto level writing bitch


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

yami said:


> Sasuke's logic is retarded, his brother gave up his life to basically save the village and sasuke, and now Sasuke is about to waste that sacrifice by trying to destroy Konoha and possibly putting his life on the line.



Your logic, and anyone who agrees with it, is even more retarded.

Itachi remains a killer & a traitor, he killed Sasuke's parents & made his life a living a hell, this ain't gonna change anything.

If you really thought Sasuke would protect that shithole of Konoha you're out of your mind.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Floweringan 

Sasuke's eyes fits him now.


----------



## Austeria (May 28, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> that's right!  we'll see Mikoto again, it had been so long.


Way too long. 

We need moar females like that in the manga.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I doubt this will lead directly to a Naruto vs Sasuke fight.



"Sasuke, if you need to destroy Konoha before you come back to me then fine" ~Naruto~


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (May 28, 2008)

How many people thought Sasuke would become a chicken? I sure did, instead, he's gone hippie, who'd'athunkit?


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:
			
		

> I doubt this will lead directly to a Naruto vs Sasuke fight.



sasuke wont try to attack konoha now it wouldnt make sense for naruto as he is at the moment to face sasuke with (E)MS. besides team hawk would get demolished charging into konoha like that. They maybe strong but not that strong.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> I for one welcome this new crazy-sasuke. The stage has been set for naruto vs sasuke, what will surely be an epic battle. With naruto defending the village and sasuke being crazy their will be no holding back, its gonna be a classic.


exacly, but this time, sasuke will not be left alone and dead, this time naruto will protect konoha and succeed in bring sasuke back


naruto was itachi's backup plan, itachi knew that there was a risk about madara say the truth to sasuke and sasuke go crazy


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Euraj said:


> Genuine denial. So you think he has three eye forms at his disposal right now? No. You take someone else's MS eyes and have your own, you obtain EMS, as was described by both Itachi and Madara. Moreover, I'm hoping that pic that was quoted by Toph wasn't this so-called grand evidence you're raving about, cause what Madara was talking about happened _before_ Itachi gave his eyes away.



If its a EMS show me where Itachi's MS design fits in, because we all know a EMS has the appearance of both MS.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> calm down, i will trust sasuke until the end
> 
> 
> and i already said, no matter how much sasuke will go into the darkness, naruto will be there to bring him back
> ...


-Uhm, I consider naruto the reason 'they' screwed over Sasuke. Afterall, anything to make the blond look good eh?
-And also popularity ofcourse, by screwing over Sasuke 'they' probably hoped that Sasuke fans would have naruto as their new favorite.
-Last but not least, I dont find 'naruto bringing him back' a happy scenario at all. Because you should know that sasuke will be ruined even more by this. Just like Neji and gaara before him.

In short: read my sig


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> "Sasuke, if you need to destroy Konoha before you come back to me then fine" ~Naruto~



Either Naruto won't be around or Danzou will have already moved to take over Konoha so Sasuke will join in with Naruto in the rebellion against him.


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I doubt this will lead directly to a Naruto vs Sasuke fight.


well, Naruto may be busy with Pain when 'Taka' attacks Konoha.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It was a fucking Hawk, man Kisame went out like a bitch



No suigetsu is still holding his own sword so he didn't beat kisame , also it was more of a spar and kisame said he wasn't in the mood to fight anyway.

Also every akatsuki has had their own fight but someone who has the most chakra in akatsuki, has been alive for over 250 chapters and showcased only 30% of his strength will die off panel?

seriously now...


----------



## Genesis (May 28, 2008)

Arthas said:


> Some what agree here. It wont be a rape for either side if it turns to a full blown war. You have Sasuke with EMS, Madara who (even if he is in a reduced state) took on at least half the Uchiha Police force and is stronger then Itachi.  Team Hebi should be good enough to take out a decent number of Jounnins too. So basically Konoha would not win easily but they would win.


People really underestimate Konoha, and villages in general.

Firstly, if they were even remotely capable of such a feat, Akatsuki wouldn't be an organisation which moves in the shadows. They were stronger before than they are right now with the loss of certain members.

And "Hawk" involves 3 members who aren't capable of taking out multiple Jounin.

Konoha is the greatest military force in the Narutoverse, 5 shinobi aren't going to do anything against them.

Like the Kaguya, who were an elite clan and _feared_ clan, but got murdered by the Mist, the same would happen here if they went for an all out attack.

Hanzou was a strong individual and took out the "Sannin" who were a vital part of Konoha's forces, but he still lost the war.

There's a reason why these things are shown, people may consider "chuunin" fodder, but you have to realise that Konoha was capable of sending 80 shinobi who were all chuunin and above to take out 2 Akatsuki members. And this is a village which has the biggest country border and needs defence there, while also providing shinobi for missions of their daily life.

This was for one mission.

5 shinobi aren't going to do much against such a large force. Especially when you have people like Kakashi, Sai, Yamato, Naruto, Tsunade etc. involved. And this isn't even taking into account probable shinobi who are going to be really strong from the noble clans like Akimichi, Aburame and Hyuuga. Then there'll be lesser clans who may even have their own shinobi which are strong.

Teamwork is an asset, and 5 shinobi trying to fight thousands working together isn't going to work, it never has.

If it did, in their current state, organised military would be fruitless, and there wouldn't really be wars. This isn't the first time that they've had great ninjas after all.

People like Sakumo existed, Minato existed, Sandaime, Nidaime etc. existed and that same village was in countless wars, but never did one person take out another village on their own or did even a few of the talented ones combined do such a thing. Or in the case of the third great ninja war, Sandaime and Minato didn't go into Iwa and whoop ass and take over the village.

But, who do you know of on the opposing side that would stand a chance? Do you know of any shinobi at all from that side who could be on their level? All you know there is a Kage. Apart from that, you don't know. But that doesn't mean there isn't any.

It's the same case here, you've seen a few strong shinobi in Konoha, and the rest are people you're seeing developing like the Konoha 12. But, do you really believe that's all they have? That isn't the extent of their force.

They're going to have other strong shinobi, and they may not be able to touch someone like even Suigetsu alone, but a few of them together would probably beat him.

It's a village which relies on teamwork.

In this case, only Madara and Sasuke are of that calibre of shinobi that they'd take out numerous people at once. The rest of "Hawk" isn't going to be a force which can turn the tides of war.

However, even in this case, if they can do it with these 5, then why didn't Akatsuki do it by taking in Pain, Kakuzu, Hidan (both the latter two being stronger than the rest of "Hawk" from what we've seen), Deidara, Sasori and their other members while also getting the assistance of Pain's village?

The answer is; it's because they couldn't.

Just because Konoha doesn't show shinobi after shinobi in the manga who are extremely powerful doesn't mean they don't have any who are just good. They have more than enough _competent_ and strong ninja who when combined make the force which is the strongest in that world and has earned them the title of being the strongest village.

There's wars for a reason. One person or five people don't take over a village like Konoha. If they could, Akatsuki, which even has the backing of Rain Country under the hands of Pain, would've done already, and not waited for "Hawk".


> One point: Who's saying he's doing this for Itachi? Couldnt he be doing this for his clan?


The fact that he was remembering his brother though his flashbacks before making his decision to "crush" Konoha.

Either way, I definitely feel he's going to be aiming for the ones responsbile for the massacre, or in the worst case scenario, maybe Tsunade because she's the Hokage, and her death would deliver a fatal blow the to the populace in general.

It's not logical any other way.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> well, Naruto may be busy with Pain when 'Taka' attacks Konoha.



Taka-wha?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> exacly, but this time, sasuke will not be left alone and dead, this time naruto will protect konoha and succeed in bring sasuke back
> 
> 
> naruto was itachi's backup plan, itachi knew that there was a risk about madara say the truth to sasuke and sasuke go crazy



lmao, why would konoha want a uchiha who tried to kill them?


----------



## Euraj (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> If its a EMS show me where Itachi's MS design fits in, because we all know a EMS has the appearance of both MS.


Yes, I need to do that because based on the one we've seen, all EMS look the same. Just like how Itachi, Kakashi, Madara, and his little's brother Mang's all looked the same... Wait. 

So, I presume that single page _was_ your great evidence.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:
			
		

> exacly, but this time, sasuke will not be left alone and dead, this time naruto will protect konoha and succeed in bring sasuke back
> 
> 
> naruto was itachi's backup plan, itachi knew that there was a risk about madara say the truth to sasuke and sasuke go crazy



afterwards i wonder if sasuke would stay or would he try and take out madara alone, i mean its not like he would be received with open arms by anyone outside of the konoha 11


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> lmao, why would konoha want a uchiha who tried to kill them?



One of the reasons why I think he'll die.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I doubt this will lead directly to a Naruto vs Sasuke fight.


well, actually i am thinking about kakashi x sasuke


kakashi was the first one to tell sasuke to give up about revenge, remember?

and i have the feeling that kakashi has one BIG influence with sasuke

that is why kishi did not make them have one encounter until now

and if its not kakashi, it will be naruto, naruto, and the team 7...itachi knew that they would always be there for sasuke

once they bring sasuke to their side, it will help alot

there is NO WAY that konoha can stay 2 EMS users and one rinnegan just like that, they will need someone changing sides, and it will be sasuke


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's MS perfectly represents what a real MS should look like.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Euraj said:


> Yes, I need to do that because based on the one we've seen, all EMS look the same. *Just like how Itachi, Kakashi, Madara, and his little's brother Mang's all looked the same*... Wait.
> 
> So, I presume that single page _was_ your great evidence.



Until stated otherwise its his own MS, Madara said the point of that fight was to awaken Sasuke's MS, *see all MS look different.*


----------



## Nakson (May 28, 2008)

So am I the only one that thinks Madara and Danzou are in League with each other?


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

^ no, I also think that's probably the case. there even is a theory that Danzou *is* Madara.



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Taka-wha?



Hawk, Snake, Hebi - whatever you call them


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 28, 2008)

Genesis said:


> BLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAH.BLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLBLABLBLBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAH.BLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLBLABLBLBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAH.BLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLBLABLBLBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAH



Sasuke *WILL CRUSH KONOHA**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Taka-wha?



Team Hawk=Team Taka


----------



## Austeria (May 28, 2008)

I'm all for Sauce killing Tsunade now. 

Would lead to an interesting situation between him and Team 7 and I hate Tsunade.


----------



## yami (May 28, 2008)

Madara is exactly like many other evil master minds, they only tell half truths. WE as a reader realize this, that what we are hearing is probably only half of the story(and possibly twisted and changed), how can Sasuke not realize it? Did he not learn ANYTHING from Itachi( truth/reality is only what we perceive  it to be or something like not everything is as it seems).

What i am wondering is if the 4th knew the secret than would that make him a bad a guy as well? thats why i question Madara's version of the story, good characters such as Yodaime and 3rd wouldnt have done it like this( or if it was absolutely necessary)


----------



## Topher (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> well, actually i am thinking about kakashi x sasuke
> 
> 
> kakashi was the first one to tell sasuke to give up about revenge, remember?
> ...



I'm with you on that one.

I believe this is where sakura's and kakashi's big development comes in.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Sasuke *WILL CRUSH KONOHA**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Genesis started the usual blabbering huh..


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Sasuke *WILL CRUSH KONOHA**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



lol I saw the post the exact way you did.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> If its a EMS show me where Itachi's MS design fits in, because we all know a EMS has the appearance of both MS.


People are trying to suggest that it may be a different type of Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan due to the manner in which Sasuke acquired Itachi's Doujutsu(again, assuming he obtained anything more than a temporary, automatic Amaterasu).

The possibility that Sasuke has acquired the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan *is* open. I just don't think that anything that's been presented is conclusive enough. _Based on what we know_, I think it would be much safer to just assume that it's Sasuke's Mangekyou Sharingan, and that he has not yet acquired the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. If we saw any sign of Itachi's Tomoe Seal, I would be much more accepting it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2008)

One thing's for sure...Sasuke sucks at naming teams.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Nakson said:


> So am I the only one that thinks Madara and Danzou are in League with each other?



A few of us have been saying that for a while.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> lmao, why would konoha want a uchiha who tried to kill them?



we are talking about 2 EMS and one rinnegan going against them 

and what? 8 bijjus...

(+ 1 counting with kisame )


they will not be in the position to say no


----------



## Austeria (May 28, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> One thing's for sure...Sasuke sucks at naming teams.


Blame Kishi not Sauce.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> well, actually i am thinking about kakashi x sasuke
> 
> 
> kakashi was the first one to tell sasuke to give up about revenge, remember?
> ...


the rinnegan user has no part in this.he has bigger goals than to crush one village .he has no vendetta against konoha.on the contrary his teacher was from konoha and the one who saved him,and his friends.


Nakson said:


> So am I the only one that thinks Madara and Danzou are in League with each other?



i also have a feeling they cooporate,or maybe they are the same person.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> the rinnegan user has no part in this.he has bigger goals than to crush one village .he has no vendetta against konoha.on the contrary his teacher was from konoha and the one who saved him,and his friends.



well, but he is after naruto


konoha without naruto will be in one bigger problem


----------



## A1zen (May 28, 2008)

akatsuki would have been enough to destroy konoha and everything easy, but that wasnt their goal. Sasori could own a whole country with his 100 puppet technique he said so...


----------



## yami (May 28, 2008)

I like the idea that Danzou and Madara are in it together, They both probably want to start a new Konoha that does things their way.

Kakashi x sasuke confrontation isnt gonna be that long. all Kakashi has to say is "I told you so" and sasuke will start crying like a lil bitch.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I'm all for Sauce killing Tsunade now.
> 
> Would lead to an interesting situation between him and Team 7 and I hate Tsunade.



I don't like Tsunade either though there is a possibility that by the time Sasuke gets to Konoha the coup would have already started and there begins confusion, chaos, and war.


----------



## Austeria (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> i also have a feeling they cooporate,or maybe they are the same person.


Definitely not the same person. How could he be in two places at the same time? He couldn't have gone in and out of the village just like that, with Roots and Akatsuki watching him.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

~RAGING BONER said:
			
		

> Sasuke WILL CRUSH KONOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just because sasuke went over the edge doesnt mean sasuketards have to follow suit...


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> One thing's for sure...Kishi sucks at naming teams.


fix'ed.



A1zen said:


> akatsuki would have been enough to destroy konoha and everything easy, but that wasnt their goal. Sasori could own a whole country with his 100 puppet technique he said so...



filler country of Butterflies =/= most powerful ninja village in the world 



Austeria said:


> Definitely not the same person. How could he be in two places at the same time? He couldn't have gone in and out of the village just like that, with Roots and Akatsuki watching him.



teleportation? Madara *can* be everywhere at once.


----------



## spyware (May 28, 2008)

People who are against crushing konoha now pretty much support people like Adolf Hitler. Instead of bashing sasuke and saying that he has gone crazy, just say out loud that you think genocide is a good way to prevent rebellions.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> People are trying to suggest that it may be a different type of Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan due to the manner in which Sasuke acquired Itachi's Doujutsu(again, assuming he obtained anything more than a temporary, automatic Amaterasu).
> 
> The possibility that Sasuke has acquired the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan *is* open. I just don't think that anything that's been presented is conclusive enough. _Based on what we know_, *I think it would be much safer to just assume that it's Sasuke's Mangekyou Sharingan, and that he has not yet acquired the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. If we saw any sign of Itachi's Tomoe Seal, I would be much more accepting it.*



Thats exactly what I'm thinking.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 28, 2008)

i like how Sasuke just decides shit for Hebi like they have absolutely no say in the matter 

i mean, this isn't a manhunt we're talkin about anymore, this is all out war...


----------



## Austeria (May 28, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I don't like Tsunade either though there is a possibility that by the time Sasuke gets to Konoha the coup would have already started and there begins confusion, chaos, and war.


Danzou/Roots vs Konoha vs Sauce?! 

Throw in some Pein and we're all set for the best arc ever in Naruto.


----------



## Euraj (May 28, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Until stated otherwise its his own MS, Madara said the point of that fight was to awaken Sasuke's MS, *see all MS look different.*




Let me explain this to you slowly. _During_ the fight, he had *no* MS. _After_ the fight, he had *one* MS. Madara, that guy in the mask, made the statement about what Itachi was wanting _during_ the fight. If this eye that Sasuke has just shown is the only thing Itachi wanted, then he would never given his _own_ MS, the one he used after he woke up, in the first place. Get it? 

If you don't, then I'm not even going to bother debating, because I don't have the patience for that kind of density.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

spyware said:
			
		

> People who are against crushing konoha now pretty much support people like Adolf Hitler. Instead of bashing sasuke and saying that he has gone crazy, just say openly that you think genocide is a good way to prevent rebellions



isnt that like saying people who support crushing konoha also support insurgencies, coups, rebel forces and the like?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

spyware said:


> People who are against crushing konoha now pretty much support people like Adolf Hitler. Instead of bashing sasuke and saying that he has gone crazy, just say out loud that you think genocide is a good way to prevent rebellions.



Diplomacy prevents rebellions, but people are too narrow minded to make that an option.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I don't like Tsunade either though there is a possibility that by the time Sasuke gets to Konoha the coup would have already started and there begins confusion, chaos, and war.


huhu, that will be crazy stuff


sasuke "LET'S CRUSH KONOHA"

"well ok, we need to kill danzou and the elders, they blah blah"

so danzou takes over, all konoha will be like "FUCK YOU DANZOU", naruto too

so things would get funny, they would end up having one common enemy


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i like how Sasuke just decides shit for Hebi like they have absolutely no say in the matter
> 
> i mean, this isn't a manhunt we're talkin about anymore, this is all out war...



And Naruto has to obey the likes of Shikamaru, or even worse Neji , terrible, just terrible.

lol.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> well, but he is after naruto
> 
> 
> konoha without naruto will be in one bigger problem



*naruto is the strongest in konoha with the kyubii.
and he wont be there to defend against the attack as he will be procupied 
with pein.
alos i just had a thought.what if madara is using sasuke to cause cheos in the village which will enable pein to capture naruto .we know he wants the sharingan true power,he also wants the kyubii.
he may want to cause a distaction so that the kyubii whould be captured without konoha being able to interfere or protect naruto.*


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Euraj said:


> Let me explain this to you slowly. _During_ the fight, he had *no* MS. _After_ the fight, he had *one* MS. Madara, that guy in the mask, made the statement about what Itachi was wanting _during_ the fight. If this eye that Sasuke has just shown is the only thing Itachi wanted, then he would never given his _own_ MS, the one he used after he woke up, in the first place. Get it?
> 
> If you don't, then I'm not even going to bother debating, because I don't have the patience for that kind of density.



I will believe you if you can show me Itachi's MS design in it.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i like how Sasuke just decides shit for Hebi like they have absolutely no say in the matter
> 
> i mean, this isn't a manhunt we're talkin about anymore, this is all out war...



I want Sasuke to enter through a window or make his entrance with a giant explosion to say "Hello bitches."


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

I WILL CRUSH KONOHA


----------



## Genesis (May 28, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Sasuke *WILL CRUSH KONOHA**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


No fap zone Boner, keep your shit private.

And don't flamebait a mod, it's stupid. And I really don't want to ban you seeing as you just came off one a while back.


Kal said:


> Genesis started the usual blabbering huh..





Sandaime said:


> lol I saw the post the exact way you did.


Said by people who know they couldn't prove me wrong even if they tried. Or, maybe it's because I just used something which is not recognised by yourself, it's called logic.

See, I can return it just as good, but it doesn't really get us anywhere does it? What does it do? Piss you off? Make you dislike me slightly?

There's a reason why this place is called shit by countless others who were actually valuable contributors but got driven away or frustrated by dumbasses, and it's because failures who can't even comprehend valuable discussion, or even provide some themselves are overrunning Konoha Library with fanboy bitch fights.

And believe me, seeing as I'm the strict mod, and in agreement with them in general, I'm the last person you want detailing your history, because I'm just itching to get rid of every one of you tards.

Don't give me a reason to.

Either debate my points, or shut up. Don't get snide.

You may call it blabbing, others don't and will actually value it. Show some respect, that's how you earn it.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> huhu, that will be crazy stuff
> 
> 
> sasuke "LET'S CRUSH KONOHA"
> ...



That's pretty much what I think will happen. Then when Sasuke finally faces Danzou, he reveals the connection he has with Madara (be it that they are the same person or are just working together). At which point, Sasuke goes  yet again.


----------



## Lion-O (May 28, 2008)

yami said:


> Madara is exactly like many other evil master minds, they only tell half truths. WE as a reader realize this, that what we are hearing is probably only half of the story(and possibly twisted and changed), how can Sasuke not realize it? Did he not learn ANYTHING from Itachi( truth/reality is only what we perceive  it to be or something like not everything is as it seems).
> 
> What i am wondering is if the 4th knew the secret than would that make him a bad a guy as well? thats why i question Madara's version of the story, good characters such as Yodaime and 3rd wouldnt have done it like this( or if it was absolutely necessary)



I totally agree. Madara is lying a bit and theres no way that Yondaime/Minato is evil. I seriously can't believe that Sasuke got another upgrade...god dam you Kishi, start building up Naruto already.


----------



## Austeria (May 28, 2008)

My wish: Danzou/Roots vs Konoha vs Sasuke/Madara vs Pein vs Kyuubi Naruto



Please, Kishi!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Diplomacy prevents rebellions.


well for what i know, danzou is completely the opposite of one diplomatic


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2008)

Oh shit I realized I was wrong!!!


			
				MH said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though I'm am not entirely convinced since I can't spot Itachi's MS =/


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

@ Genesis: I didn't even read your post, so I don't know what you're talking about with 'lols can't prove me wrong'.


----------



## Clearmoon (May 28, 2008)

Erm, what happened to Kisame versus Suigetsu. Please don't tell me Kisame was defeated offscreen..This chapter was bad enough as it is.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

He will be with Team 7 in 60 chapter or less. Though I think this is a sign that they will reunite fairly soon.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> well for what i know, danzou is completely the opposite of one diplomatic



Because he's a pompous and envious asshole .


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> *naruto is the strongest in konoha with the kyubii.*



What? I think you worded that wrong. I'd say the Kyuubi is strong enough by himself.


----------



## Draffut (May 28, 2008)

Haha, Sasuke beating Konoha.  Akatsuki couldn't do it when they had 9 powerful members.  Now they lost a large number (Hidan, Kakuzu, Itachi, Sasori, Deidara) and gained a weaker version of Itachi, 2 fodder, and a Kisame wannabe, and suddenly people think it's going down.

I give up.  Maybe thier biggest chance is that Pein already took down Jiraiya for em, so the Uchiha's can go in without having to worry about getting curbstomped by a frog before they even hit the gates.


----------



## yami (May 28, 2008)

spyware said:


> People who are against crushing konoha now pretty much support people like Adolf Hitler. Instead of bashing sasuke and saying that he has gone crazy, just say out loud that you think genocide is a good way to prevent rebellions.



I do not support Adolf Hitler, and your argument is flawed. Konoha did not have a genocide, it killed all the rebels that were about to cause a WW3 and they all happened to be Uchiha's. Was it Konoha's problem if that all Uchiha's wanted a war? plus if it went to WW3 it would caused more killings and murders, THEREFORE if you dont support Konoha you support mass murders of millions and millions. 

see how stupid you feel? this kind of logic is stupid and gets you no where.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2008)

Genesis said:


> No fap zone Boner, keep your shit private.
> 
> And don't flamebait a mod, it's stupid. And I really don't want to ban you seeing as you just came off one a while back.
> 
> ...



Lmao, owned.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

It is weird that their fight would end and they would instantaneuosly appear at the scene of Sasuke.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> What? I think you worded that wrong. I'd say the Kyuubi is strong enough by himself.



i ment with the kyubii power-up


----------



## Euraj (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> well for what i know, danzou is completely the opposite of one diplomatic


That why I bet if Sasuke comes out of this alive, he's not going to face any charges if he kills him. 

Both the Uchiha and the high officials of that time made idiotic and rash decisions. Just like the one Sasuke has just made now. What's Tsunade, the new generation of shinobi, the civilians, even the generation before this generation, got to do with that massacre?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

Genesis is one of the most respectful members around here.


----------



## Clearmoon (May 28, 2008)

I'm calling it now, Sasuke kills Tsunade. The shitstorm that would follow would be truely epic.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> It is weird that their fight would end and they would instantaneuosly appear at the scene of Sasuke.



Probably amaterasu killed kisame..


----------



## za_warudo (May 28, 2008)

I wonder will Sasuke obtain some sort of hawk sommoning jutsu. That would be awsome.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

zetsu prolly told kisame to let team(hebi)hawk pass after the itachi vs sauke fight. He might even be attacking the konoha nins. If kisame was defeated, suigetsu would have samehada, but he doesnt


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

ClearMoon said:


> I'm calling it now, Sasuke kills Tsunade. The shitstorm that would follow would be truely epic.



sasuke wont kill tsunade. or elase he wont be able to get redeemed,and death whould be his fate.
it whould be a crime too much.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 28, 2008)

Euraj said:


> Let me explain this to you slowly. _During_ the fight, he had *no* MS. _After_ the fight, he had *one* MS. Madara, that guy in the mask, made the statement about what Itachi was wanting _during_ the fight. If this eye that Sasuke has just shown is the only thing Itachi wanted, then he would never given his _own_ MS, the one he used after he woke up, in the first place. Get it?
> 
> If you don't, then I'm not even going to bother debating, because I don't have the patience for that kind of density.


Pretension aside, the reason he gave Sasuke Amaterasu was different than why the fight started to begin with:   Amaterasu was used to kill Madara/keep Madara away from him, as Itachi knew Sasuke would be shown his Sharingan as proof of who he was (an Uchiha).

He couldn't expect Sasuke to kill Madara with an eye he *just* unlocked.

That, however, doesn't mean that what Sasuke has is the EMS.  Not automatically.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

ClearMoon said:


> I'm calling it now, *Sasuke kills Tsunade*. The shitstorm that would follow would be truely epic.



Meh, lame. Danzou should kill Tsunade. It would also seal Sasuke fate of death.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> huhu, that will be crazy stuff
> 
> 
> sasuke "LET'S CRUSH KONOHA"
> ...



lol Tsunade is killed Danzou takes control team 7 knows the truth.

Kakashi and Naruto are 
Sakura is 

and then when Danzou and the elders reveal their rise to power Sasuke and Hebi/Hawk appear all around him and Sasuke has the sword on his neck and then says glaring:"Danzou right?.....We need to talk."

Everyone in Konoha is shocked.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> *naruto is the strongest in konoha with the kyubii.
> and he wont be there to defend against the attack as he will be procupied
> with pein.
> alos i just had a thought.what if madara is using sasuke to cause cheos in the village which will enable pein to capture naruto .we know he wants the sharingan true power,he also wants the kyubii.
> he may want to cause a distaction so that the kyubii whould be captured without konoha being able to interfere or protect naruto.*


yep, perhaps

and damn, sasuke will go even more crazy with that

NOW WONDER

danzou = madara


when sasuke finds danzou 

danzou: "huhu thx for the help sasuke..."
sasuke:"wut?"
danzou:"you know...everything what you did was a good distraction to konoha..."
sasuke:"what do you mean?"
danzou:"well, naruto was already captured"
sasuke:""
danzou:"kukuku"
sasuke:"fuck you, who are you?"
danzou: "i am your father wonder who? i am uchiha madara"
sasuke*/wrists*


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2008)

Genesis just wiped the floor using some Uchihatards
Good going Gen, yes it's irritating, but I guess we must bear with the tardness. It's like fighting against a wave


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 28, 2008)

ClearMoon said:


> I'm calling it now, Sasuke kills Tsunade. The shitstorm that would follow would be truely epic.



Sakura would go through major storms if this happens.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> sasuke wont kill tsunade. or elase he wont be able to get redeemed,and death whould be his fate.
> it whould be a crime too much.



not to mention Tsunade would crush his face


----------



## Hiroshi (May 28, 2008)

This is exactly what I would have expected Itachi?s muted line to read. Very nice, and the smile itself was genuine. 

In my opinion if Sasuke were to cry for his brother?s actions, I would assume that he would follow through with Itachi?s actions and go along with what he did: protecting and keeping his alliance with Konoha above all else. [Minus his brother of course.]

I suppose that Sasuke?s mind may be very confused and that he may be mentally distraught: therefore he is after the village that made his brother into the person that he was? Konoha.

Another interesting thought is that it appears that Sasuke is siding with Madara by going after Konoha. I suppose that Madara played his words well enough to allow Sasuke to side with him, but it should be interesting to see how this all plays out. I really look forward to this chapter and the events following it.

While on the topic of those individuals after Konoha, the spoiler [which definitely may not be the entire chapter] fails to mention Kisame in it. This, in my opinion, will have to wrapped up at some point as well. Perhaps Kisame is in the presence of Naruto?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2008)

> Sakura would go through major storms if this happens.



Looks like a big storm is coming.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke will kill Danzou I think. Or at least attempt. Matter of fact, he will try to kill Danzou, but Big D will get Sai to protect him. Then Sasuke kills Sai. He fights team 7 and somehow gets to come back to the village. Now thats not a bad story.


----------



## kingcools (May 28, 2008)

ok might be old news but i spotted kisame: 


you can with some effort make out the akatsuki emblem!


----------



## Jesus (May 28, 2008)

Tsunade will die against Pain ...
she needs to fight that Jiraiya body


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yep, perhaps
> 
> and damn, sasuke will go even more crazy with that
> 
> ...



Shit my pants if this happens. Maybe thats why he keeps the other eye covered, so no one can see his sharingan.
Holy shit you are on to something.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

if danzou was uchiha madara all this time, i would be shocked but it wouldnt explain the lack of an arm and also ends the tobito theories.


----------



## Quiet Storm (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke would just put Itachi's sacrifice in vain...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

Am I the only on that sees ttwo extra pages on this thread that don't exist?

Ontopic: I doubt Sasuke will kill Tsunade I'm assuming he meant the elders.


----------



## Quiet Storm (May 28, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Am I the only on that sees ttwo extra pages on this thread that don't exist?
> .



no. Its wierd...


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

ShadowReji said:
			
		

> Am I the only on that sees ttwo extra pages on this thread that don't exist?



i thought it was just my internet messing up. weird...:S


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

I see the pages too.-Not cool.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

*by the way its not a flower,but the its Star of David!!!!
the edges are pointed.this is no flower but two triangles*

Link removed


----------



## shit (May 28, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> While on the topic of those individuals after Konoha, the spoiler [which definitely may not be the entire chapter] fails to mention Kisame in it. This, in my opinion, will have to wrapped up at some point as well. Perhaps Kisame is in the presence of Naruto?



Look at the spoilers again.  That's Kisame's eye.  I'm way too lazy to get the image and paint a circle, so you're going to have to work with me here.

Kisame, as far as I'm concerned right now, is definitely with Sauce and friends.


----------



## kingcools (May 28, 2008)

nope i see the extra sites as well ;/


----------



## Hiroshi (May 28, 2008)

kingcools said:


> ok might be old news but i spotted kisame:
> 
> 
> you can with some effort make out the akatsuki emblem!


That looks like Suigetsu to me. 
Kisame would most likely have an Akatsuki attire on, and that person clearly does not have it on.

[As for the extra two pages: just ignore it for now]


----------



## supratt232 (May 28, 2008)

ok forget he just lost CS and orochi its official, sasuke is about to be wtfpwnsauce with his new EMS.  Im actually fine with that, but I wanna know do yall think Naruto will get anywhere near as strong after training?  And by strong I dont mean another 1-hit kill nuke jutsu...  Do you think he'll come back smarter/more diverse or just slightly better than before?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

Hopefully that key contains Kishi's DNA so Naruto can make a clone. He needs a Kishi to give him powers too.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> *by the way its not a flower,but the its Star of David!!!!
> the edges are pointed.this is no flower but two triangles*
> 
> Link removed


its one kaleidoscope, mangekyou means kaleidoscope 8D


----------



## Shinkirou (May 28, 2008)

I'm just going to go ahead and say that you're kidding yourself if you believe that Sasuke is going to kill any of the good guys. He may kill Danzou, he may kill the elders, but the good guys (Tsunade, Kakashi, etc), as well as the people who aren't really involved wont be severely harmed by Sasuke during his pwnage of Konoha. Hebi may kill a few innocents here and there (maybe), and Madara may take out Tsunade or someone, but Sasuke will remain relatively free of blood. 

It's pretty much guaranteed that Sasuke will end up coming back and getting "redeemed" in the eyes of Naruto (not that he really needs much redeeming to begin with) because Naruto has placed his worthiness to be hokage on that bet. 

As for the actual fight, depending on how much hes mastered his MS, and who goes with him, he very well may crush Konoha. If he takes Madara as well as hebi its pretty much over. Though the members of hebi aren't the greatest of ninja, they should be able to hold their own against the Konoha nin, and Madara and Sasuke are on another level altogether. Konoha does out number them though, and that may be a problem, though Sasuke has shown the ability to easily handle legions of fodder by himself, and Madara can effortlessly take nearly the entire main cast without a scratch.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

It does actual look like a kaleidoscope. Itachis and madaras looked nothing like one.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Hopefully that key contains Kishi's DNA so Naruto can make a clone. He needs a Kishi to give him powers too.



UPS called Kishi saying that strand of dna and the cloning machine have been lost so Naruto will have to wait.


----------



## kingcools (May 28, 2008)

well naruto HAS to come back pwning close to everyone. There are just too many strong opponents to not get an uber power up


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

forget uu~~~~~~~~



yay, first when i saw these spoilers i was like 

but btw, now i am pretty much excited XD~~~~~~~~

after all looks like sasuke got his ems

and its the prove that the sauce will not disappear now


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

Well that sucks for Naruto.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 28, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> As for the actual fight, depending on how much hes mastered *his *MS, and who goes with him, he very well may crush Konoha.


Just to clarify: 

Itachi said that he transfered his Doujutsu, of course it depends on translation, to Sasuke. So far we have only seen Sasuke use Amaterasu. [Triggered at the sight of Madara's Sharingan] This does NOT necessarily mean that Sasuke has no control over this Doujutsu. This does not also mean that Sasuke automatically has access to Doujutsu: plural. It is questionable at this point of whether or not it is plural or singular.

As for Sasuke obtaining the Mangekyou Sharingan, the manga says that the circumstances for Sasuke obtaining the Mangekyou Sharingan were meant to be met by Itachi with his death. It is questionable whether or not he has awakened his own Mangekyou Sharingan, obtained Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan, or only acquired the Doujutsu.

For now, I think we can say that Sasuke has the potential to use the Doujutsu, but all else is not confirmed yet.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

i hope there is a cover.it whould fit if we see naruto on it for once.or itachi and sasuke.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and say that you're kidding yourself if you believe that Sasuke is going to kill any of the good guys. He may kill Danzou, he may kill the elders, but the good guys (Tsunade, Kakashi, etc), as well as the people who aren't really involved wont be severely harmed by Sasuke during his pwnage of Konoha. Hebi may kill a few innocents here and there (maybe), and Madara may take out Tsunade or someone, but Sasuke will remain relatively free of blood.
> 
> It's pretty much guaranteed that Sasuke will end up coming back and getting "redeemed" in the eyes of Naruto (not that he really needs much redeeming to begin with) because Naruto has placed his worthiness to be hokage on that bet.
> 
> As for the actual fight, depending on how much hes mastered his MS, and who goes with him, he very well may crush Konoha. If he takes Madara as well as hebi its pretty much over. Though the members of hebi aren't the greatest of ninja, they should be able to hold their own against the Konoha nin, and Madara and Sasuke are on another level altogether. Konoha does out number them though, and that may be a problem, though Sasuke has shown the ability to easily handle legions of fodder by himself, and Madara can effortlessly take nearly the entire main cast without a scratch.



I'm thinking the same thing, and if Sasuke loves and treasures his brother's memory as much as Kishi illustrates then this'll possibly be the case.


----------



## shit (May 28, 2008)

So, Sasuke's going to Konoha....................

Neji v Sasuke anyone?


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's new Sharingan is making the predictions thread think it has 2 extra pages of posts


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope there is a cover.it whould fit if we see naruto on it for once.or itachi and sasuke.




It will be Itachi doing a /facepalm.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

wtf is wrong with the thread?


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

neji vs sasuke where neji would be a good indication of how strong sasuke is in a one-on-one.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

These pages are confusing me I cant keep up with the discussion. I hope that  the eyes are EMS and not plain MS though.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

the thread is on drugs


----------



## vered (May 28, 2008)

i hope for more pics tommorow.


----------



## jays anatomy (May 28, 2008)

SASUKE'S MADNESS HAS INFECTED THE THREAD!!!


----------



## Genesis (May 28, 2008)

For the people having page problems, clear your cache and restart your computer. It happens at times, but it eventually sorts itself out. That should fix it.

If it doesn't...well, you're screwed but at least I tried.


----------



## Shinkirou (May 28, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> Itachi said that he transfered his Doujutsu, of course it depends on translation, to Sasuke. So far we have only seen Sasuke use Amaterasu. [Triggered at the sight of Madara's Sharingan] This does NOT necessarily mean that Sasuke has no control over this Doujutsu. This does not also mean that Sasuke automatically has access to Doujutsu: plural. It is questionable at this point of whether or not it is plural or singular.
> 
> ...


When Amaterasu was activated, Sasukes eyes actually changed to Itachis MS version. It wasn't the case here so I assume that this is completely different, and that these are Sasukes MS, and are in no way connected to Itachis.



juggalojaf said:


> So, Sasuke's going to Konoha....................
> 
> Neji v Sasuke anyone?


Poor Neji.


----------



## shit (May 28, 2008)

Clearing cache is such a pain... how troublesome.

*goes to do it*


----------



## Xion (May 28, 2008)

Austeria said:


> "From now on we shall be called Hawk."
> 
> The spoilers are full of win and lulz and gigglez. And wth Sauce, you going against the entire Konoha?
> 
> Oh, and Mikoto. Chapter = WIN/10 just from having Mikoto in it.



Wait!

He's actually calling his team "Hawk" now?

That takes the fucking cake...making this chapter the official gayest chapter in all of Naruto. Yes, gayer than when Kakuzu got WTFPWNED by Naruto and when Sasuke OMGWTF warped away from Deidara's blast inside the belly of a master summon that he genjutsued and time warped no jutsu with no chakra in .0001 milliseconds.

EDIT: WTF is wrong with this forum? 500 errors everywhere! Timeout this and timeout that! Timewarped page numbers (there's only 145 not 148 pages)! Quick Tazmo...rescue us!


----------



## Hiroshi (May 28, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> When Amaterasu was activated, Sasukes eyes actually changed to Itachis MS version. It wasn't the case here so I assume that this is completely different, and that these are Sasukes MS, and are in no way connected to Itachis.


Ah, the spoiler pictures. For some reason my computer at the moment seems to block certain images. I will take your word in saying that Sasuke does have his _own_ Mangekyou Sharingan. [Disregard my previous post then as it refers to knowledge prior to this chapter]


----------



## shit (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> lol wut? Sasuke owning Neji in 2 panels? Nah shit like Neji shouldn't stand before the Sauce.



Neji would have about as good a chance as anyone.

Remember, Sasuke has less chakra now and lacks regenerative abilities.  He can't hax the same way nor fly anymore.  In fact, he's a totally different fighter.  Old assumptions can't necessarily be carried over anymore.  It's weird cause no one's power levels fluctuate like Sasuke's.

Anyway, I agree, twould be a nice guage of the new Sauce.  Probably two chapters worth, maybe more.

*edit* LAWLZ!!  I'm above the post I quoted!  This is flashback to daylight savings time!  What is going on? 

Also, clearing cache does NOTHING.  Now I gotta type passwords again... jeez.


----------



## G-Man (May 28, 2008)

Well, shall we start on the "Itachi failed miserably" threads?

For that matter, the translation of the chapter seems confusing.  If Sasuke is doing this out of love for Itachi, why is he doing the exact opposite of what Itachi wanted?

Why is he even working with someone who admitted to helping Itachi slaghter the clan?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> the thread is on drugs



It's Sasuke's new Sharingan.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

jays anatomy said:


> neji vs sasuke where neji would be a good indication of how strong sasuke is in a one-on-one.



lol wut? Sasuke owning Neji in 2 panels? Nah shit like Neji shouldn't stand before the Sauce.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

im laughing that sasuke has a actual " kaleidoscope "


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Is it just me, or are the pages being glitchy?


----------



## HunterXHunted (May 28, 2008)

Genesis said:


> No fap zone Boner, keep your shit private.
> 
> And don't flamebait a mod, it's stupid. And I really don't want to ban you seeing as you just came off one a while back.
> 
> ...



So....this is the power of *Moderator*, lol!!!pwnd


----------



## Koori (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i have the feeling that sasuke's new eyes will kick ass



I have the feeling Sasuke is going to get his ass whooped. And seriously, even I know how are you feeling now, jeanne


----------



## Ninja-General-101 (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's new eyes look like a pair of pin wheels


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 28, 2008)

the box said:


> madara still hasent done anything but teh sause is getting stronger while madara is turning into even more fail



you don' tget it

evrything is going on according to madara's plans and schedule
sasuke is a mere puppet and a vessel for madara's plans


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> its funny you should mention that actually. i was thinking about sasuke's eyes and what they reminded me of.
> 
> what about this?
> 
> ...




yeah 

but its one kaleidoscope actually xD




i predict that someone from hebi will scream "THIS IS MADNESS" to sasuke next chapter, and sasuke will say "THIS IS PIS/PNJ/SHITMOTO UCHIHA"


----------



## Jotun (May 28, 2008)

I'm just really taken aback at what is transpiring here.

So much Uchiha, I need some Naruto to balance out the smex


----------



## louis (May 28, 2008)

I wonder would naruto really kill sasuke in order to save the village


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Sasuke's Sharingan is the most absolute true Sharingan of them all. The real Kaleidoscope.


yes, mangekyou means kaleidoscope

its the first mangekyou that is actually one kaleidoscope, so perhaps it means something



n.namikaze said:


> I have the feeling Sasuke is going to get his ass whooped. And seriously, even I know how are you feeling now, jeanne



well, all the sasuke fans were prepared for sasuke to loose sooner or later, in another fight with naruto

what makes me sad is, why kishi needs to make that so forced? pure PIS, but let's go, perhaps sasuke is not talking exacly about the entire konoha


but whatever, i am with the sauce till the end


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's (E)MS is the most _hexa_gonal of all doujutsu.  I like it.

As to the actual content of the chapter, the flashback does seem really sad when reading through it, especially when you combine it with Itachi's dying smile and what was said about Itachi last chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

i have the feeling that sasuke's new eyes will kick ass


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Sasuke's Sharingan is the most absolute true Sharingan of them all. The real Kaleidoscope.


yes, mangekyou means kaleidoscope

its the first mangekyou that is actually one kaleidoscope, so perhaps it means something



n.namikaze said:


> I have the feeling Sasuke is going to get his ass whooped. And seriously, even I know how are you feeling now, jeanne



well, all the sasuke fans were prepared for sasuke to loose sooner or later, in another fight with naruto

what makes me sad is, why kishi needs to make that so forced? pure PIS, but let's go, perhaps sasuke is not talking exacly about the entire konoha


but whatever, i am with the sauce till the end 

i am fine with sasuke loosing, as long as naruto brings him back to his side


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2008)

> Neji would have about as good a chance as anyone.
> 
> Remember, Sasuke has less chakra now and lacks regenerative abilities. He can't hax the same way nor fly anymore. In fact, he's a totally different fighter. Old assumptions can't necessarily be carried over anymore. It's weird cause no one's power levels fluctuate like Sasuke's.
> 
> ...



Two chapters fighting Neji? What are you smoking? Did you see those eyes? If Neji fight Sasuke itwon't last longer than a minute i say it now. Neji doesn't have a single chance against Sauske NONE what so ever infact if Neji and Sasuke fight it would be an insult to Sasuke, hopefully if does happens i would hope there's about  10 Jonins and Gai there with him. 

I rather Sasuke go against Kakashi, though i would be want Kakashi to hold his own.


----------



## the box (May 28, 2008)

madara still hasent done anything but teh sause is getting stronger while madara is turning into even more fail


----------



## Shinkirou (May 28, 2008)

Y'know, just thinking about it but Sasuke may very well be able to solo Konoha...Its a village surrounded by a giant forest, a single spark of Amaterasu would send that shit up in a hellish blaze. Thats not even considering the death bolts of lightning that Sasuke would be calling forth due to the storms Amaterasu would create.

At most he'd just need Madara to do a little sharingan flashy flashy to set off the trap.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> lol wut? Sasuke owning Neji in 2 panels? Nah shit like Neji shouldn't stand before the Sauce.



Yeah, I think it's better if Kishi didn't show us Neji in that matter, too many people flaming him already.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i have the feeling that sasuke's new eyes will kick ass



its funny you should mention that actually. i was thinking about sasuke's eyes and what they reminded me of.

what about this?



its scientific diagram of an atom, and you knw kishi has a boner for the 'on a molecular level jutsu' these days.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

The forum is trying to tell us how it feels about this plot development.


----------



## Genesis (May 28, 2008)

Ah shit, timewarps! It's over, everyone loses!

Sasuke's new Sharingan is something that I would never expect to see when having witnessed all the other designs, however, it's actually the most like a kaleidoscope. Interesting.


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke's Sharingan is the most absolute true Sharingan of them all. The real Kaleidoscope.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Because hes not an evil guy. He doesn't have the evilness necessary to be a villain. Actually, noone has the evilness necessary to be a villain in this series.


yep, damn actually sasuke did not kill anyone until now 


now he just goes "yeah, let's rick rolle konoha"

one place full of innocent ppl? sasuke spared a bunch of cs2 guys




but wait, i think that he plans to take out danzou and the elders, and anyone that comes to his path, he does not need to kill everyone though


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 28, 2008)

The pages are glitchy,I don't know wheter the spoilers are epic win or epic failure as opposed to the direction of Sasuke's character,I mena more people may hate him more than ever before...is that win or failure???Lol XD Sasuke is a dillweed as of now,absolutely a friggin retard is this is the path he's taking.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

the thread is in one genjutsu


----------



## Godammit (May 28, 2008)

Why does everyone wants Sasuke to be good guy, I want him to be evil. Vegeta was evil and everyone loved him. DO IT RITE NAO


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Hexa, how'd you like that timewarp?
> 
> You know, one thing is clear, as the chapters go on, you can't deny that Kishi did a great job of writing Itachi's character. Say what you want, but his story path is one of the best he's done. He managed to keep it in point with what he had revealed in the past, and managed to include twists to appeal to both parties of fans.
> 
> ...



I think Kishi could have done a little better with explaining how Itachi had only two choices. People have come up with other options that could be plausible, but the Kishi seems to be trying to portay Itachi's situation as impossible. But then again, I think that Madara is not telling the shole story.


----------



## Arcanis (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke broke the forums. 

WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK HE IS!?


----------



## Shinkirou (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Why does everyone wants Sasuke to be good guy, I want him to be evil. Vegeta was evil and everyone loved him. DO IT RITE NAO



Because hes not an evil guy. He doesn't have the evilness necessary to be a villain. Actually, noone has the evilness necessary to be a villain in this series.


----------



## Genesis (May 28, 2008)

Hexa, how'd you like that timewarp? 

You know, one thing is clear, as the chapters go on, you can't deny that Kishi did a great job of writing Itachi's character. Say what you want, but his story path is one of the best he's done. He managed to keep it in point with what he had revealed in the past, and managed to include twists to appeal to both parties of fans.

This chapter is going to be epic because you're seeing flashbacks of Itachi.

Hm, I'm still stuck in last week. 

Edit - Oh shi-

Timewarp? Merging and back in order.


----------



## Zrco (May 28, 2008)

Screw you sasuke. Learn to think for yourself.

Come to the Leaf and die you little bitch.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Why does everyone wants Sasuke to be good guy, I want him to be evil. Vegeta was evil and everyone loved him. DO IT RITE NAO



Kishi spent a lot of time trying to portray Sasuke as a grey character. People liked it.


----------



## shit (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Two chapters fighting Neji? *What are you smoking?* Did you see those eyes? If Neji fight Sasuke itwon't last longer than a minute i say it now. Neji doesn't have a single chance against Sauske NONE what so ever infact if Neji and Sasuke fight it would be an insult to Sasuke, hopefully if does happens i would hope there's about  10 Jonins and Gai there with him.
> 
> I rather Sasuke go against Kakashi, though i would be want Kakashi to hold his own.



The good stuff. 

'Scool.  I respectfully disagree, but it's refreshing to see someone stand by their comments like that.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeah
> 
> but its one kaleidoscope actually xD
> 
> ...



Cue Sasuke kicking Kabuto down an endless dark pit.


Godammit said:


> Why does everyone wants Sasuke to be good guy, I want him to be evil. Vegeta was evil and everyone loved him. DO IT RITE NAO


As for why some prefer Sasuke an anti-hero imo it's because he's his best as an anti-hero and as a villain it's  especially if Kishi really just made Sasuke target Konoha as a whole going against his character and what Itachi stood for.

offtopic:

lol timewarp.


----------



## Genesis (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I think Kishi could have done a little better with explaining how Itachi had only two choices. People have come up with other options that could be plausible, but the Kishi seems to be trying to portay Itachi's situation as impossible. But then again, I think that Madara is not telling the shole story.


I think the same, in the sense that Madara is going to reveal his true role in the plot.

I really find it hard to believe he was just "asked", and seeing as he was just in Konoha around that time, it's way too coincidental.

We know Danzou is someone to be wary of, and the one who likely pushed for the massacre the hardest, it would make some sense if he had connections to Madara.

If he really was the mastermind behind it, it makes it more tragic for Itachi's character as he probably would've helped fuelled the situation until Itachi only had two choices, and they were the ones we knew of.

How does Madara know more than Itachi thought? Maybe because he's the one who was actually behind it and manipulated him, just like he's doing with everyone else.

What this really means though, is that Sasuke gets a personal grudge against Madara whereas right now, he seems to have that more against the people who pushed for the massacre as in his eyes, Madara was someone who was just asked. I'm sure he'll have plans to deal with him, but it seems his grudge is centred more around others.

If it's discovered he was the man with the plan though, and pushed Itachi and pulled the strings, it helps not only Sasuke's character in developing a personal connection with Madara because he toyed with not only getting his family murdered but with his beloved elder brother, it also brings more light to the fact that Itachi was indeed a tragic character. Although, the latter is probably already more than apparent. 

Edit - Oh dear God, timewarps. Screw it, lol. I'm off. Not worth it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

shit....come on thread, the things were so funny here T_T


fucking genjutsu


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

We'll be forever confined to page 146 

I still want to know what happened to Kisame manny.


----------



## Raiko. (May 28, 2008)

I predict Sasuke's new Sharingan. 

I'm kinda hoping that at some point, Naruto goes 4+ tails and Sasuke takes control of him against Konoha. :\


----------



## The Sentry (May 28, 2008)

Why the fuck is Naruto in this manga?


----------



## Needless2say (May 28, 2008)

Idk if I should be sad or mad. Sasuke is being ridiculous. I mean I can understand why he'll be going after konoha(Danzou) but c'mon let team 7 be reunited already dammit. 

and I always felt that if I ever saw Sasuke crying, I feel really really bad. but it just eh right about now.

edit: I already knew this was going to happen but damn kishi damn


----------



## pararemix (May 28, 2008)

I think those tears represented his last bit of sanity. He's completely gone now.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

pararemix said:


> I think those tears represented his last bit of sanity. He's completely gone now.


yes, sasuke is crazy, seriously

he just lost it, but i dont blame him



naruto will bring him back to his senses sooner or later


----------



## carlhimself (May 28, 2008)

Maybe Kisame is going to me made fodder for Sasuke to demonstrate his new-found powers on. I hope not.

What of this talk of Konoha? Sasuke is due a Naruto beat down.


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

Oh god. More Sasuke? Kishi could have made this last chapter and the upcoming one just one chapter instead of dedicating so much time to Sasuke close ups. D:

And it's ridiculous that somebody who never killed anybody, somebody who couldn't even kill those CS2 freaks, is gonna slaughter Konoha. And that somebody is also seriously downgraded now (but Kishi probably gonna give him more Sharingan powerups).


----------



## pararemix (May 28, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> Oh god. More Sasuke? Kishi could have made this last chapter and the upcoming one just one chapter instead of dedicating so much time to Sasuke close ups. D:
> 
> And it's ridiculous that somebody who never killed anybody, somebody who couldn't even kill those CS2 freaks, is gonna slaughter Konoha. And that somebody is also seriously downgraded now (but Kishi probably gonna give him more Sharingan powerups).



Downgraded? No way.


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

pararemix said:


> Downgraded? No way.



He lost his CS2, a major source of chakra and flying.

You know, that thing that barely kept him alive in his fight against Naruto.


----------



## LoT (May 28, 2008)

Nobody knows but Naruto is currently hearing this song:


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

Needless2say said:


> Idk if I should be sad or mad. Sasuke is being ridiculous. I mean I can understand why he'll be going after konoha(Danzou) but c'mon let team 7 be reunited already dammit.
> 
> and I always felt that if I ever saw Sasuke crying, I feel really really bad. but it just eh right about now.



its easy, im sure kishi backed the chpt with a fistfull of happy moments for sasuke past that came rushing to him..

who here didnt feel sad when they saw lee background of trying hard only to be a loser, so sad.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> He lost his CS2, a major source of chakra and flying.
> 
> You know, that thing that barely kept him alive in his fight against Naruto.


good, he got ms/ems now


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

Seriously, what's the deal with only Uchiha fans posting? Did everybody else quit reading?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

fucking time warp


----------



## Shepard (May 28, 2008)

@_@ now trapped on 147


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

Needless2say said:


> Idk if I should be sad or mad. Sasuke is being ridiculous. I mean I can understand why he'll be going after konoha(Danzou) but c'mon let team 7 be reunited already dammit.
> 
> and I always felt that if I ever saw Sasuke crying, I feel really really bad. but it just eh right about now.



its easy, im sure kishi backed the chpt with a fistfull of happy moments for sasuke past that came rushing to him..

who here didnt feel sad when they saw lee background of trying hard only to be a loser, so sad.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Jeanne stop posting non-sense already.

Poor Verdugo didn't notice Sasuke's EMS.. lol.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

carlhimself said:


> Maybe Kisame is going to me made fodder for Sasuke to demonstrate his new-found powers on. I hope not.
> 
> What of this talk of Konoha? Sasuke is due a Naruto beat down.



Good point. It's almost 100% sure that we're going to see someone get killed by this new flower sharingan. I think it's Danzou.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2008)

I just realized something. Sasuke's new goal, destroying Konoha ofcourse, has made Itachi's plan all of nothing. Itachi wanted Sasuke to be realized as a hero in Konoha based on Madara's story, so I'm guessing that he wanted Sasuke to continue the life and rebuild the clan in the village, but Sasuke wants to destroy it.

And I have to admit something even though no one cares . I was wrong about Sasuke. I would have never thought he would become a villain in the manga, and instead, finally begin to put the pieces of his mind back together. Well, it's clear what are one of the reasons why Naruto will not make persuing Sasuke is his primary goal.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Raiden said:


> I just realized something. Sasuke's new goal, destroying Konoha ofcourse,* has made Itachi's attempt to make a future for him all for nothing.*



Give me some of that shit you're smoking please. 

"Itachi's attempt to make a future.." lol, that's truly laughable.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Jeanne stop posting non-sense already.
> 
> Poor Verdugo didn't notice Sasuke's EMS.. lol.


bah, the manga makes no sense anymore, this thread is in a time warp, what about i go a little nonsense too


----------



## mayumi (May 28, 2008)

now if sasuke has MS, how long before he goes blind? is there anyway to speed up that process? 
the new sharingan is prolly something that is needed for kyuubi control or that demon statue control after all the 9 bijuus are sealed. madara  sets up sasuke with his eyes and pain gets naruto for the kyuubi. this whole crushing konoha is a side job that madara wants sasuke to do. when konoha has lost its power they won't be able to stop or intervene with the akatsuki's plan. sasuke is just getting used in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

maybe kabuto is good guy, he said he will kill sasuke for saving konoha.. 

no worries


----------



## forkandspoon (May 28, 2008)

stupid ass power ups ....


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Jeanne stop posting non-sense already.
> 
> Poor Verdugo didn't notice Sasuke's EMS.. lol.



Yeah, I'm certain that the Sharingan will pull out LOADS of plot conveniences to save Sasuke.

Let's see somebody with real strength.


----------



## GeneralSummer (May 28, 2008)

Is kishimoto serious?
I'm sorry, but if what I think is happening is REALLY happening, naruto has just lost it's place as my all-time favorite anime.


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2008)

mayumi said:


> now if sasuke has MS, how long before he goes blind? is there anyway to speed up that process?


I imagine "never".  The design has six parts to it (it's a hexagram, at least for the red part), which suggests it's an eternal version of the MS.

Past that, Itachi's MS overlaid on it doesn't work at all.  Probably, Itachi flowing in his "douryoku" into Sasuke is just as good as an eyeswap.

Or Sasuke took Itachi's eyes.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> Yeah, I'm certain that the Sharingan will pull out LOADS of plot conveniences to save Sasuke.
> 
> Let's see somebody with real strength.



Real strength? Who's? Lee's? Naruto's? Oh that would be Kyuubi's soz.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Give me some of that shit you're smoking please.
> 
> "Itachi's attempt to make a future.." lol, that's truly laughable.



I think you're the one who's got it wrong. Itachi did want Sasuke to start a new life, probably restart the Uchiha clan. He wanted him to be a hero to the eyes of the Konoha people so that he can return there with honor.

Sasuke's goal of crushing Konoha is against Itachi's wishes. But then again, Sasuke is already bat fuck insane and ape-shit crazy.


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Real strength? Who's? Lee's? Naruto's? Oh that would be Kyuubi's soz.



Yeah. The guy who can rip apart a person's cells and nerves with their OWN jutsu at half strength.


----------



## xshadowwolfx (May 28, 2008)

1) Wtf is sasuke thinking? It contradicts what his brother did all the while he's working with the person who killed his clan.

2) Can Sasuke control Naruto (Kyuubi?) to an extent now?


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Give me some of that shit you're smoking please.
> 
> "Itachi's attempt to make a future.." lol, that's truly laughable.



Maybe I should have phrased that better 



Itachi obviously had the intention of carrying on the Uchiha name with new clan members that wouldn't gain power/live by the same methods of the old in Konoha. This whole new revelation had made that all for naught though.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I think you're the one who's got it wrong. Itachi did want Sasuke to start a new life, probably restart the Uchiha clan. He wanted him to be a hero to the eyes of the Konoha people so that he can return there with honor.
> 
> Sasuke's goal of crushing Konoha is against Itachi's wishes. But then again, Sasuke is already bat fuck insane and ape-shit crazy.



People who keep trying to portray Itachi as some kind of hero & justify his actions truly disgust me. 

Why should Sasuke listen to Itachi's wishes again? Itachi is a killer & a traitor. He should have thought about all of this before committing genocide, the fact that there are still people trying to justify that, is unbelievable, and are taking it on Sasuke for not doing what his brother wanted to.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

Are you people still here


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> People who keep trying to portray Itachi as some kind of hero & justify his actions truly disgust me.
> 
> Why should Sasuke listen to Itachi's wishes again? Itachi is a killer & a traitor. He should have thought about all of this before committing genocide, the fact that are still people trying to justify that is unbelievable, and are taking it on Sasuke for not doing what his brother wanted to.



He did it to save Konoha from going into a civil war which would have more than likely led to a "WIPE OUT ALL UCHIHAS" stage. And guess whose little hero would have died at a young age.


----------



## Turn_Over (May 28, 2008)

Anyone else having a problem getting past page 148 of the spoiler thread? Every page past 148 redirects me backwards.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Raiden said:


> I just realized something. Sasuke's new goal, destroying Konoha ofcourse, has made Itachi's attempt to make a future for him all for nothing. Itachi wanted Sasuke to be realized as a hero in Konoha based on Madara's story, so I'm guessing that he wanted Sasuke to continue the life and rebuild the clan in the village, but Sasuke wants to destroy it.
> 
> And I have to admit something even though no one cares . I was wrong about Sasuke. I would have never thought he would become a villain in the manga, and instead, finally begin to put the pieces of his mind back together. Well, it's clear what are one of the reasons why Naruto will not make persuing Sasuke is his primary goal.



exacly, why cant sasuke see that? its like his mind can just think about revenge

its ok that the elders used itachi's desire for peace

but itachi wanted peace above all no? he wanted sasuke as a hero to konoha

sure, i dont see how sasuke would live with that though...

but the way that he is acting, its like he lost his mind , fuck i though that we would see sasuke crying and finally restarting his life, going to bang some chicks, protect konoha, but now, he just went crazy, for me its pure PIS though, or he is acting

the worst thing is, naruto is not strong now to bring him to his senses already, to kick his ass, etc...

and pein is after naruto, naruto has serious business coming to him now, and i dont think that he will escape from pein

we will have to wait and have crazy sasuke for a while, or it will be kakashi the one to do that(i am starting to believe that, after all kishi said that he would talk mainly about sasuke, but he would focus on kakashi and sakura too, what about one fight between kakashi and sasuke, would be a nice chance to give us some flashbacks, and sakura, seeing sasuke like that, and probably something happening to tsunade because of danzou, would bring her some char development), since kakashi was the one to tell sasuke that revenge does not end well, and they did not meet since that, that would be a nice path for kishi


or something will happen, like, madara is actually danzou, or naruto will be captured and something inside sasuke's poor mind will make him dont want naruto dead

i just dont know anymore, seriously

i just know that i am with sasuke until the end


----------



## Suzume (May 28, 2008)

Needless2say said:


> Idk if I should be sad or mad. Sasuke is being ridiculous. I mean I can understand why he'll be going after konoha(Danzou) but c'mon let team 7 be reunited already dammit.



I feel the same way.  My biggest problem with this is that I really, _really_ didn't want Sasuke to have to fall even further.  Sasuke has always been on the edge of bad and refusing to kill people who aren't in the way of his revenge (he didn't even kill in self-defense for heaven's sake), but this seems like the nudge he needs to go in the actual villain direction.  I wanted anything but that.  Being ambiguously good was always something I liked about Sasuke, but now....I really want to bash Kishi over the head.  I would think that after killing your brother and it screwing up your whole life would tell you something about revenge doesn't really work, but now, Sasuke has to get on the crazy train.  JUST LEARN YOUR DAMN LESSON ALREADY!


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

Turn_Over said:


> Anyone else having a problem getting past page 148 of the spoiler thread? Every page past 148 redirects me backwards.



Even Naruto's plot these days confuses the forums.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 28, 2008)

I CAN'T GET PAST PG 149!!!


----------



## Flower - old (May 28, 2008)

If madara isn't lying, then Itachi isn't a traitor... He protected his village. He knows where he swore his allegiance too. It'd be like if you separated the US into "races" (clans). Let's say the white race, to avoid a bunch of crybaby minorities from bitching, decided it wanted to start an internal war. If one white guy who saw his duty to the United States first and NOT to the white clan, pre-empted their planned uprising, that guy would not be a traitor. The white clan would be the traitors. They were planning a war. The Uchiha were planning a war, Itachi stopped it and saved his village. In what way is he a traitor?

And I don't understand Sasuke. He's a whiny punk ass bitch. OH NOES, MY CLAN WAS GOING TO START A WAR WITH THE ENTIRE VILLAGE, I GUESS THAT'S THE RIGHT THING TO DO AND ITACHI STOPPING THEM WAS THE WRONG THING, DEFINITELY GONNA GO KILL THE ENTIRE LEAF VILLAGE NOW. This kid is fucking retarded.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

xshadowwolfx said:


> 1) Wtf is sasuke thinking? It contradicts what his brother did all the while he's working with the person who killed his clan.
> 
> 2) Can Sasuke control Naruto (Kyuubi?) to an extent now?



1)I hope he means the elders.

2)What "extent" with his normal one there probably was an extent to his control but with MS or more possibly EMS he has the power to fully control it right now like Madara. There goes Kyuubi for Naruto.


Suzume said:


> I feel the same way.  My biggest problem with this is that I really, _really_ didn't want Sasuke to have to fall even further.  Sasuke has always been on the edge of bad and refusing to kill people who aren't in the way of his revenge (he didn't even kill in self-defense for heaven's sake), but this seems like the nudge he needs to go in the actual villain direction.  I wanted anything but that.  Being ambiguously good was always something I liked about Sasuke, but now....I really want to bash Kishi over the head.  I would think that after killing your brother and it screwing up your whole life would tell you something about revenge doesn't really work, but now, Sasuke has to get on the crazy train.  JUST LEARN YOUR DAMN LESSON ALREADY!


Agreed, if he doesn't mean the elders I don't know which one I'll want to bash on the head with a club more Kishi or Sasuke.


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> There goes Kyuubi for Naruto.



Unless Pain shows up before Konoha next chapter and captures Naruto.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Akatsuki has been demolished into nothing. There's only 3 members left now, Pein, Konan, and Zetsu, I'm not missing anyone am I? How long is it gonna take for Pein to extract the Kyuubi now? 20 years? lol.

(Left Kisame & Madara out since they're with Sasuke now, Madara wasn't really part of it anyway, more behind-the-scenes. )


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> People who keep trying to portray Itachi as some kind of hero & justify his actions truly disgust me.
> 
> Why should Sasuke listen to Itachi's wishes again? Itachi is a killer & a traitor. He should have thought about all of this before committing genocide, the fact that there are still people trying to justify that, is unbelievable, and are taking it on Sasuke for not doing what his brother wanted to.



I'm more disgusted by people who don't understand what Kishi writes. It was clearly stated that had Itachi not accomplished his mission, there will be a civil war that will lead to a fourth ninja war FOR SURE.

And I'm not portraying Itachi as a hero. He did what he did and that's that. If I am to describe his actions, I would call it "effective" and not "heroic."

And compared to Sasuke's new goal of crushing the entire Konoha because Danzou wanted the Uchiha clan eliminated, Itachi's actions were more reasonable if not morally justifiable.

As I said, Sasuke is just bat fuck insane.


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Akatsuki has been demolished into nothing. There's only 3 members left now, Pein, Konan, and Zetsu, I'm not missing anyone am I? How long is it gonna take for Pein to extract the Kyuubi now? 20 years? lol.



Unless he takes him into the Rain village where people worship him, where it has been so tightly confined that Jiraiya only recently got information on Pain, where the people look like they would do anything for their God.


----------



## ownageprince (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Akatsuki has been demolished into nothing. There's only 3 members left now, Pein, Konan, and Zetsu, I'm not missing anyone am I? How long is it gonna take for Pein to extract the Kyuubi now? 20 years? lol.
> 
> (Left Kisame & Madara out since they're with Sasuke now, Madara wasn't really part of it anyway, more behind-the-scenes. )



I think Madara, Kisame, Sasuke and Team Hawk are part of Akatsuki but their goals are probably different from Akatsuki's


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> Unless Pain shows up before Konoha next chapter and captures Naruto.



Pein missed the taxi and Naruto will have to wait. Seriously the way all the characters are no one besides Pein and Madara could stand a chance against Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

i think that if sasuke decides to go against the entire konoha, it will not last too long in my opinion, something will happen

its like the things gets to the worst to finally end

and i think that it will be still this year

i hope that danzou is linked with madara, that will make sasuke finally turn against him


what makes me scared is...now that sasuke is taking this path, the chance of madara actually take his eyes or body got higher 

damn you sasuke


----------



## Supa Swag (May 28, 2008)

Why do people keep mentioning Kisame? He's nowhere near the others. 

If he died off panel, Imma go off goddammit.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Why do people keep mentioning Kisame? He's nowhere near the others.
> 
> If he died off panel, Imma go off goddammit.



He's there, unless that's a hawk with Kisame-like eyes & a beak, that's him.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i think that if sasuke decides to go against the entire konoha, it will not last too long in my opinion, something will happen
> 
> its like the things gets to the worst to finally end
> 
> ...



I'm praying he means the elders if not I'm flying to Japan to personally bash Kishi over the head with a bat.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> He's there, unless that's a hawk with Kisame-like eyes & a beak, that's him.



It's a hawk


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> It's a hawk



Probably I don't know.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm praying he means the elders if not I'm flying to Japan to personally bash Kishi over the head with a bat.


dont worry, the japan will do that for you


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> He did it to save Konoha from going into a civil war which would have more than likely led to a "WIPE OUT ALL UCHIHAS" stage. And guess whose little hero would have died at a young age.



Itachi is such hero that Asuma, Kurenai and Kakashi received him like a brother when he returned to Konoha with Kisame. 

Why such "hero" was keep silent?. Why his noble job wasn't made public like Minato's feat?. Why it was done against the wishes and the approval of the leader of the village?.

People should start to think at all. 

The order was given by a warhawk who isn't the leader of the village and wants the power for himself. It's credible a guy like that?. It's credible Itachi by killing his own family following a guy like that instead his hokage?. Itachi followed the same guy who was responsable for the segregation of his own clan in first place. How that makes him a hero?.

Because he couldn't act as the pipe he was and bring solution to the problem?


----------



## Supa Swag (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> He's there, unless that's a hawk with Kisame-like eyes & a beak, that's him.



I'm 99% sure that's a hawk.


----------



## Xion (May 28, 2008)

An interesting chapter, but I still feel as though I want to vomit...it seems to be a Sasuke-centric chapter that basically goes the extra mile and gives him PMS AND a new goal in life.

And...no...that goal is not something unexpected nor is it something not cliched.



Genesis said:


> Ah shit, timewarps! It's over, everyone loses!



Please fix it Genesis, we believe in you. 

Also the fact that this thread has the wrong amount of pages.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

uh, i was thinking here


sasuke cannot talk about crush konoha like that


and we dont know if madara had a small word off painel with sasuke

perhaps he is actually talking about the akatsuki statue i.i?

remember that when madara said that sasuke's mind was made up, and ordered pein to get the kyuubi? perhaps they need sasuke to do something about the statue or the kyuubi

the answer is, will sasuke being capable of that?

would be funny, if when the time comes, sasuke actually hugs naruto and warp to one place, i dont know xD


----------



## lucid dream (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I'm more disgusted by people who don't understand what Kishi writes. It was clearly stated that had Itachi not accomplished his mission, there will be a civil war that will lead to a fourth ninja war FOR SURE.
> 
> And I'm not portraying Itachi as a hero. He did what he did and that's that. If I am to describe his actions, I would call it "effective" and not "heroic."
> 
> ...



I have to more or less agree with this. What Sasuke is doing is just selfish. Itachi's actions may not be justified but he was doing it to protect hundreds, thousands, of people that were innocent and/or not involved in the feud.

But apparently to Sasuke, a name is worth more than much human life 
Truly admirable, yes. I expected him to be somewhat dark but this almost seems uncharacteristic. He just grew backwards. 

He's either acting on pure emotion, means only the Top Brass, or got manipulated big time by Madara. The strangest part is, if those flashbacks are it...he's almost certainly crying mostly for Itachi. It'd be a lot more rational on a whole to target the top brass that deliberately(probably) wouldn't reconcile and made the situation so dire.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 28, 2008)

That's clearly a hawk. I don't see the debate, there.

It's interesting seeing Sasuke's bandwagon getting lighter. I do think he means to go against the village. If it were just Danzou and the Elers, then he should've said, "I'm gonna kill those old fucs responsible for the murder of my family." But instead he just broadly references the entire Leaf, the village with which he cut ties. Maybe he meant those three, but he should've been more specific.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> uh, i was thinking here



You were thinking? Stop thinking.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

Has Sasuke learned nothing seriosly. He goes from trying to kill his brother to trying to destroy the village with the greatest army in the narutoverse. I justt hope he tries to kill Danzou for the lulz.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> That's clearly a hawk. I don't see the debate, there.
> 
> It's interesting seeing Sasuke's bandwagon getting lighter. I do think he means to go against the village. If it were just Danzou and the Elers, then he should've said, "I'm gonna kill those old fucs responsible for the murder of my family." But instead he just broadly references the entire Leaf, the village with which he cut ties. Maybe he meant those three, but he should've been more specific.



Yeah. But Kishi loves a cliffhanger.

Surely Sasuke is smart enough to realise not all Konoha citizens are to blame. GAH.

Still, epic though.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Danzou is not even worth killing, he's just an old man sitting on his ass all day.


----------



## Shiranui (May 28, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> That's clearly a hawk. I don't see the debate, there.
> 
> It's interesting seeing Sasuke's bandwagon getting lighter. I do think he means to go against the village. If it were just Danzou and the Elers, then he should've said, "I'm gonna kill those old fucs responsible for the murder of my family." But instead he just broadly references the entire Leaf, the village with which he cut ties. Maybe he meant those three, but he should've been more specific.



And only killing those three wouldn't achieve much. They are nearing the end of their lifespan regardless of if Sasuke or Uchiha Madara kills them. I can understand them doing so for revenge on some level, but if Sasuke truly is being manipulated, _Konahagakure_ as a whole is what I assume would be his target.


----------



## lucid dream (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Yeah. But Kishi loves a cliffhanger.
> 
> Surely Sasuke is smart enough to realise not all Konoha citizens are to blame. GAH.
> 
> Still, epic though.



Shouldn't he be?

If this is Kishi's way of making him a villain of sorts, it's very..lol. Though I have to admit, _incredibly_ amusing. Who would have guessed that after what he went through and what he learned, that he'd just stomp after_ all _of Konoha like a big baby? 

Unless Madara has promised to raise his family from the dead.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Itachi is such hero that Asuma, Kurenai and Kakashi received him like a brother when he returned to Konoha with Kisame.
> 
> Why such "hero" was keep silent?. Why his noble job wasn't made public like Minato's feat?. Why it was done against the wishes and the approval of the leader of the village?.
> 
> ...



The manga is trying to portray the situation as hopeless for Itachi, that he only had two options. The situation was maneuvered so that Itachi either killed his clan or a civil war started. I will admit that Kishi did not do a very good job of making that absolutely clear and believable, but that is what he was going for. It doesn't matter that Danzou ordered it. It doesn't matter that Sandaime did not want it. Itachi was put into a position where he had two choices.

There are people who will say that Itachi did have other options, but the manga is saying otherwise. Until it is shown that Madara is lying about that or that Itachi overlooked something, there is nothing to say that he had other options. He chose to keep peace. He chose to betray the Uchiha b/c he cared more about world peace. As a result, he looks like a traitor and a coward. If Itachi had chosen to allow a Civil War to happen he would be called a coward and a traitor. There was no high road for him to take. No action he would take could be justified to someone without strong bias.

Like I said, I don't think Kishi did a very good job of explaining why Itachi only had those two choices, but that is the situation that is given in the manga.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

Or better yet he may just reveal all of Danzou's secrets to Konoha.


----------



## Fiviz (May 28, 2008)

i love the Power Flower sharingan!


or YMCA sharingan so far


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

what makes me pissed is not sasuke's decision

is that he is completely OOC


----------



## The Butcher (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke final villian?  Could be. This chapter is pretty nuts.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

Lucid Dreaming said:


> Shouldn't he be?
> 
> If this is Kishi's way of making him a villain of sorts, it's very..lol. Though I have to admit, _incredibly_ amusing. Who would have guessed that after what he went through and what he learned, that *he'd just stomp after all of Konoha like a big baby? *
> 
> Unless Madara has promised to raise his family from the dead.



Someone please make a pic of Sasuke crying and stomping like a big baby and saying, "I will crush Konoha!!"


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> what makes me pissed is not sasuke's decision
> 
> is that he is completely OOC


I hope Kishi doesn't suck him...  GTFO Kishi!!! WTF are you doing man!?


----------



## The Butcher (May 28, 2008)

By the way I just have to say all you fanboys/girls are hilarious at the moment. Keep the questions coming.

Why??? WHY?!??? WHY!!??!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> The manga is trying to portray the situation as hopeless for Itachi, that he only had two options. The situation was maneuvered so that Itachi either killed his clan or a civil war started. I will admit that Kishi did not do a very good job of making that absolutely clear and believable, but that is what he was going for. It doesn't matter that Danzou ordered it. It doesn't matter that Sandaime did not want it. Itachi was put into a position where he had two choices.
> 
> There are people who will say that Itachi did have other options, but the manga is saying otherwise. Until it is shown that Madara is lying about that or that Itachi overlooked something, there is nothing to say that he had other options. He chose to keep peace. He chose to betray the Uchiha b/c he cared more about world peace. As a result, he looks like a traitor and a coward. If Itachi had chosen to allow a Civil War to happen he would be called a coward and a traitor. There was no high road for him to take. No action he would take could be justified to someone without strong bias.
> 
> Like I said, I don't think Kishi did a very good job of explaining why Itachi only had those two choices, but that is the situation that is given in the manga.



I agree. Itachi is just bashed because peole wanted him to be evil and insane.


----------



## Tiberius (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Yeah. But Kishi loves a cliffhanger.
> 
> Surely Sasuke is smart enough to realise not all Konoha citizens are to blame. GAH.
> 
> Still, epic though.



Or maybe he can rationalize it that not all the Uchiha were guilty of conspiring against the village and didn't deserve to die either...


----------



## lucid dream (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> The manga is trying to portray the situation as hopeless for Itachi, that he only had two options. The situation was maneuvered so that Itachi either killed his clan or a civil war started. I will admit that Kishi did not do a very good job of making that absolutely clear and believable, but that is what he was going for. It doesn't matter that Danzou ordered it. It doesn't matter that Sandaime did not want it. Itachi was put into a position where he had two choices.
> 
> There are people who will say that Itachi did have other options, but the manga is saying otherwise. Until it is shown that Madara is lying about that or that Itachi overlooked something, there is nothing to say that he had other options. He chose to keep peace. He chose to betray the Uchiha b/c he cared more about world peace. As a result, he looks like a traitor and a coward. If Itachi had chosen to allow a Civil War to happen he would be called a coward and a traitor. There was no high road for him to take. No action he would take could be justified to someone without strong bias.
> 
> Like I said, I don't think Kishi did a very good job of explaining why Itachi only had those two choices, but that is the situation that is given in the manga.



See, you can repeat this but everyone will walk away "reading" whatever they want anyway. 

And I love how when not even Sarutobi, the *Hokage*, could convince his peers to reconcile, people still shout about Itachi having 100 better options. He had two as far as the manga says, and he choose that which harmed less people and took everyones suffering upon himself. And knew very well it would be a crime that wouldn't be erased. I'm suuure Itachi choose *hell* because there was a way to make more people happy, or a perfect solution that the teenager caught in the middle(of people VERY set in their ways) could find.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

in the end this pic was serious bias...and i made that for the lulz


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> That's clearly a hawk. I don't see the debate, there.
> 
> It's interesting seeing Sasuke's bandwagon getting lighter. I do think he means to go against the village. If it were just Danzou and the Elers, then he should've said, "I'm gonna kill those old fucs responsible for the murder of my family." But instead he just broadly references the entire Leaf, the village with which he cut ties. Maybe he meant those three, but he should've been more specific.



I'm going to be off the bandwagon if he ruins my character with pointless and illogical behavior. This is like Romeo dumping Juliet for a dude in the final act. 


btw 500 Internal Service Error... omg not this shit again


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> what makes me pissed is not sasuke's decision
> 
> is that he is completely OOC



Ah, I know what you mean.

But I guess this is... character development.
I'm really happy he cried though.
But it's not like him at all... it makes him seem so human. xD

But like I've said, he's always has been an avenger. And now he has business with Konoha


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Ah, I know what you mean.
> 
> But I guess this is... character development.
> I'm really happy he cried though.
> ...


but why? i seriously prefer the old sasuke back


at least he respected the other ppl lifes


but i think that something will happen, i doubt that kishi will let one nice char like sasuke in the darkness for too much time


i put my money in pein getting the kyuubi and sasuke being not capable of doing what madara wants, because its naruto

the sasunaru fangirls would go crazy 

and that would redeem him, because now, i cant see sasuke returning to the good side if he goes against the entire konoha...

there is no more "convince sasuke", he will need to do something REALLY great, save naruto would be one option

and i dont know why...i dont see pein failing to get naruto right now


----------



## Chainwave (May 28, 2008)

Really, Madara is seriously being a vengeful bitch to Konoha just because he didn't become a Hokage, his grudge is how long now, like 100 years?


----------



## Vanity (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> what makes me pissed is not sasuke's decision
> 
> is that he is completely OOC



I don't know about that. I mean, it's more revenge right? Revenge isn't exactly OOC for Sasuke.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke crying will make him epic, but be prepared for Uchiha haters to say, Sasuke is a pussy and he retarded for crying over the brother he killed and stuff. Maybe a Jizz dupe will make this all better. I just smell lots bashing in the near future.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> I'm going to be off the bandwagon if he ruins my character with pointless and illogical behavior. This is like Romeo dumping Juliet for a dude in the final act.
> 
> 
> btw 500 Internal Service Error... omg not this shit again



What more illogical behavior do you want? He just asked three people who don't have anything against Konoha to crush the entire village in his lead. This reminds me of Kimimaro's brainless fighting clan.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> What more illogical behavior do you want? He just asked three people who don't have anything against Konoha to crush the entire village in his lead. This reminds me of Kimimaro's brainless fighting clan.



I still hold out hope he just meant the people involved in the massacre. If he turns into Pein I'll fucking puke.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

I dont think he aims to actually destroy Konoha on a level of Oros resume'. But I think he will attack and try to kill the elders.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> what makes me pissed is not sasuke's decision
> 
> is that he is completely OOC




agreed!

The only possible explanation is that he's completely lost his mind.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> but why? i seriously prefer the old sasuke back
> 
> 
> at least he respected the other ppl lifes



Yeah, but I really don't think he's going to go after everyone in Konoha. He's smarter than that. By crushing Konoha, maybe he could mean the elders.

I hope.
Please.


I don't want Sasuke turning into a COMPLETE final villian. :[
I don't think he'd do that... Gah I'm all confused now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2008)

Firstly, Lol wtf. OOC? How can you say sasuke is "OOC" if your not the maker of the character? The view that fits your mind of sasuke doesn't have to be the end all of anything frankly people, only kishi makes that decision.

Secondly, Sasuke has always been known to go overboard on things, leaving the village to kill itachi? Nearly killing his best friend for some eyes?  Just think of what he's capable of on a warpath for a second, destroying the whole village in revenge for his clan isnt that surprising.

Finally, sasuke would not distinguish between elders, or anything else in the village. Madara never said specific elders, but just the elders, and the third, who was the only one adverse to the treatment of the clan is dead, so there is not reason to take it up with him either. All this means is that he's going to go after the root of what he thinks is the problem, and the whole problem is the village itself. He's going to go after the village directly, no doubt about it. For destroying his clan(even if it was partially their fault).


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 28, 2008)

-----I was reading the wrong part...Crush has it wrong here.


----------



## Shepard (May 28, 2008)

I really hope he's bent on killing Danzou and the council because he, better than anyone else should know that the rest of the village has nothing to do with it.

I guess Madara's bullsh*t has gotten into him after all and he's hurt because of what happened to Itachi, but if he just goes and charges at the village it will be 100% nonsensical 



Inuhanyou said:


> He's going to go after the village directly, no doubt about it. For destroying his clan(even if it was partially their fault).


Partially? The Uchiha were going to start a world war out of greediness and Itachi sacrificed himself to destroy them, it'd be stupid for Sasuke to charge at the village on the clan's behal, he's just going to avenge Itachi


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't know about that. I mean, it's more revenge right? Revenge isn't exactly OOC for Sasuke.


revenge against itachi was totally explainable


but revenge against the entire konoha? after hear that itachi sacrificed his life for konoha's peace? IT MAKES NO SENSE


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

Dante said:


> I really hope he's bent on killing Danzou and the council because he, better than anyone else should know that the rest of the village has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I guess Madara's bullsh*t has gotten into him after all and he's hurt because of what happened to Itachi, but if he just goes and charges at the village it will be 100% nonsensical



Yes, it really would.
There are so many people in Konoha who would be like... wtf.
The Ramen Man keeps springing to mind whenever I say that 

I just... I can't see Sasuke crushing all of Konoha.
He knows Madara wants Konoha crushed.
Maybe he's going along with it until they get there then he'll just... ninja his way through Danzou.

He's lied before to Oro, he can do it to Madara.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2008)

Jeanne I told you to stop thinking, you're only making it worse.. lol.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

I really dont think he wants to destroy the people of Konoha. If he wanted to... he could stand outside the gates and perform Kirin... which would probably nuke most of the village judging from what it did to that mountain. 

So Im going to hope Kishi is sane and this settles into revenge against Danzou and the Elders.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> what makes me pissed is not sasuke's decision
> 
> is that he is completely OOC



Agreed, that's what bugs/pisses me off about it. It isn't in Sasuke's character to be this irrational.

Oh well, I think I'll log off I have finals tommorow as well as a review to complete and this time warp is making me have more trouble posting than I should night, and good luck with that. here's to more spoilers tommorow.


----------



## jdbzkh (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> but why? i seriously prefer the old sasuke back
> 
> 
> at least he respected the other ppl lifes
> ...



oh come on you cant say you didnt see Sasuke going evil since the Forest of Death scene 

he seemed a little over happy to be beating up some fodder nin he was overly happy while telling Kakashi that he wanted to kill all of his loved ones and even while fighting Naruto on the hospital tops and at Vote he was always going to turn to a villain it just took so long cause Oro was so hated in Japan


----------



## copycat123 (May 28, 2008)

*Billion Dollar Question*


*Who does Naruto side with now? Konoha or Sasuke?

Given his track record for the past couple of years, hold your breath and be prepared to see Naruto side with sasuke and incinerate konoha*


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Kal said:


> Jeanne I told you to stop thinking, you're only making it worse.. lol.





kishi's shit is hurting me inside


----------



## Supa Swag (May 28, 2008)

I assume Sasuke's way of thinking is "they forced my brother to kill innocents, so now I'm going to help kill their innocents". In which case, him saying he'll crush Konoha does mean he will crush the village, but I'll lol if that's what he's really thinking. I doubt he'll care much about the ideals he held before his fight with Itachi since they were, as Suigetsu said, very "Konoha" like.


----------



## copycat123 (May 28, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Haha, Sasuke beating Konoha.  Akatsuki couldn't do it when they had 9 powerful members.  Now they lost a large number (Hidan, Kakuzu, Itachi, Sasori, Deidara) and gained a weaker version of Itachi, 2 fodder, and a Kisame wannabe, and suddenly people think it's going down.
> 
> *I give up.  Maybe thier biggest chance is that Pein already took down Jiraiya for em, so the Uchiha's can go in without having to worry about getting curbstomped by a frog before they even hit the gates.[/*



I agree with this


----------



## Seijaku_ (May 28, 2008)

But what you expected? Sasuke back to Konoha knowing everything and say:

"I'm back, I will restore my clan and don't give a shit about Danzou and the elders, if I see them in the street I will invite them to see my wife and children". What is always in Sasuke's mind? Revenge. Now is not his brother, is Danzou and the elders. This is why Itachi didn't want Sasuke to know the true. But Itachi, if what Madara was telling is true, didn't want war but wanted revenge for his clan - elders and Danzou, but it obvious if Sasuke is going against them, he is against Konoha. Who knows the true? Danzou, the elders and some guy that is dead or should be dead. Who will believe in Sasuke, a missing nin...

I really doubt that he will kill innocent people. We know Kiski, he always make thinks in a way and then he will change everything. Sasuke will be more hatred, it will be like Oro... when he went to Oro. Sasuke has his own plans...


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Agreed, that's what bugs/pisses me off about it. It isn't in Sasuke's character to be this irrational.
> 
> Oh well, I think I'll log off I have finals tommorow as well as a review to complete and this time warp is making me have more trouble posting than I should night, and good luck with that. here's to more spoilers tommorow.



Good luck with your exams, I have a lot at the minute too ><


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

He wont hurt innocent people, or at least he wont kill them. He let 100 fodder live. He seems only to use deadly force when someone is opposing him or trying to stop him from reaching his goals.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

copycat123 said:


> *Billion Dollar Question*
> 
> 
> *Who does Naruto side with now? Konoha or Sasuke?
> ...





Naruto: Dont do it Sasuke 
Sasuke: But Naruto... what about our bonds? 
Naruto: ... when you're done can I be Hokage? 
Sasuke: Yeah su-
Naruto: kthanx


----------



## Crazyloco (May 28, 2008)

It says Naruto won't be in the next chapter either in the new spoilers now.


----------



## Shepard (May 28, 2008)

Well, looking into it deeply, given the context of the situation it makes sense for Sasuke to "Crush Konoha" after all he's going against the upper echelons of the village, the most important people besides the Hokage and he's going to have to crush most of Konoha's shinobi and maybe even the Hokage herself if he wants to accomplish his objective.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Yes, it really would.
> There are so many people in Konoha who would be like... wtf.
> The Ramen Man keeps springing to mind whenever I say that
> 
> ...



He looks pretty serious in that spoiler pic. Seriously insane.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (May 28, 2008)

Even if he's only going after the elders and Danzou, Tsunade wont just stay back and do nothing about it if Team Hawks comes in to kill those 3, she wont have any of that, even if she doesnt like Danzou.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Seijaku_ said:


> But what you expected? Sasuke back to Konoha knowing everything and say:
> 
> "I'm back, I will restore my clan and don't give a shit about Danzou and the elders, if I see them in the street I will invite them to see my wife and children". What is always in Sasuke's mind? Revenge. Now is not his brother, is Danzou and the elders. This is why Itachi didn't want Sasuke to know the true. But Itachi, if what Madara was telling is true, didn't want war but wanted revenge for his clan - elders and Danzou, but it obvious if Sasuke is going against them, he is against Konoha. Who knows the true? Danzou, the elders and some guy that is dead or should be dead. Who will believe in Sasuke, a missing nin...
> 
> I really doubt that he will kill innocent people. We know Kiski, he always make thinks in a way and then he will change everything. Sasuke will be more hatred, it will be like Oro... when he went to Oro. Sasuke has his own plans...


i hope you are right...perhaps kishi will give us a light next chapter, sasuke explaining the things better like "we need to kill blah blah", or giving one strange look to madara's back


but well, perhaps sasuke said crush konoha, like one resume of what they will do, he is talking with hebi, its not like they know

probably next chapter at least one will ask "why?" to sasuke, and he will explain the things


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2008)

I don't understand how people can automatically assume something isnt "in sasuke's character" though. How would they know what is and what isnt in his character?

If he wants to destroy konoha fine, he wouldn't kill people he doesn't know, however he would kill people who he thinks have done him wrong, and konoha is a prime example in his eyes.


----------



## Petzie (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> He looks pretty serious in that spoiler pic. Seriously insane.



Ah.
Well this only inevitably can lead to one thing then.
Being saved by Naruto.

I'm still happy with Sasuke's... "actions" though, just not the idea of him killing innocent people.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, and maybe Tsunade will get her ass kicked.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Finally, sasuke would not distinguish between elders, or anything else in the village. Madara never said specific elders, but just the elders, and the third


He names them all off on the 2nd page of 398. Even their job descriptions are told to Sasuke(Danzou's in the 16th page of the next chapter).


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't understand how people can automatically assume something isnt "in sasuke's character" though. How would they know what is and what isnt in his character?
> 
> If he wants to destroy konoha fine, he wouldn't kill people he doesn't know, however he would kill people who he thinks have done him wrong, and konoha is a prime example in his eyes.



He just lectured Oro and Itachi about murder and experimenting on people... he even went out of his way to spare mutant CS zombies. 

And now the same guy looks like a maniac craving wanton destruction and slaughter. No fuck no.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> He names them all off on the 2nd page of 398. Even their job descriptions are told to Sasuke.



What are you reading????


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't understand how people can automatically assume something isnt "in sasuke's character" though. How would they know what is and what isnt in his character?
> 
> If he wants to destroy konoha fine, he wouldn't kill people he doesn't know, however he would kill people who he thinks have done him wrong, and konoha is a prime example in his eyes.



Danzou and the two Advisors are the only people in Konoha who even know the truth about the massacre. No one else alive, besides Madara (who is standing next to him) played a part in causing it. Given that, Sasuke saying that he is going to crush Konoha suggests that he is going beyond killing those who have done him wrong. Sasuke hasn't gone this far before. It may not be comopletely out of hte realm of possibility for his character, but it is a change from what we have seen before.


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

I think that's something a LOT of people are missing when they say "Sasuke didn't get Itachi's message at all". Well, guess what? Itachi didn't even want Sasuke to know in the first place. This is all Madara's doing and he's doing it to perfection. There was no message to be recieved as Itachi never meant to give one in the first place. Sasuke is making his own decisions here, just the little push from Madara is obviously going to play a huge role here. He's the man behind everything after all.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 28, 2008)

Where is Kisame I wonder.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> What are you reading????


...

Shoujo manga.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Yeah, and maybe Tsunade will get her ass kicked.



Sasuke will have to face the jounins first before he gets to Tsunade. He'll have to kill Aoba, Genma, Raido, Neji, Gai...

*GAI!!*

He'll have to face Gai and he'll surely DIE!! Die in the hands of GAI!! Bwahaha!!


----------



## silvr (May 28, 2008)

GG kishimoto! He could've been a slightly less aggressive with sasuke...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

hehe, i think that suigetsu will be the first to ask "why?", mainly after that:


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2008)

Lol Aoba:rofl 

That made my day. Aoba.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> He just lectured Oro and Itachi about murder and experimenting on people... he even went out of his way to spare mutant CS zombies.
> 
> And now the same guy looks like a maniac craving wanton destruction and slaughter. No fuck no.



Except that he doesn't crave wanton destruction and slaughter. He craves the deaths of the people who murdered his clan - the government of Konoha. 

When you go to attack the leaders of a nation or in this case village, it is essentially an act of war against the entire village itself. This is why he says he is going to crush Konoha. He is going to destroy the administration which is currently in charge. Like when the US went to war with Iraq, did they say "We're going to war with Saddam Hussein's administration?" No, they called it war with Iraq. Nevertheless, they didn't flatten the entire country. They just got rid of the leaders and their supporters (in our Konoha situation, Danzou, the elders, and Root). Now, in the Iraq situation, getting rid of this leader created anarchy, but for Konoha, don't you think getting rid of the old guard will actually be better for it in the long run?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> He names them all off on the 2nd page of 398. Even their job descriptions are told to Sasuke(Danzou's in the 16th page of the next chapter).



You might want to read that again...he says only they knew the truth, besides madara and itachi. That doesn't say anything in regards to sasuke trying to get revenge on THEM specifically, or any fault that they had with the crime. Although we obviously know danzou was at work, sasuke has been known to not think of other ways to solve his problems. Its perfectly understandable.


----------



## AK of Troy (May 28, 2008)

I know this will be deleted but just posting to defend Pocketmofo. The phrase is definitely "Meanwhile, Naruto is...?!" The person who wrote it just neglected to katakana-ize Naruto's name.


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2008)

Ike said:


> Where is Kisame I wonder.



I am assuming that he parted ways with Hebi because I doubt Kishi would go as far as to kill Kisame off panel.  I mean I don't think Kisame is as bad ass as some people (mainly because the 30% battle was nothing more than a plot device to slow team Gai and Kakashi up so both teams couldn't plow on through and Kisame was definitely inferior to Itachi and seemed out of the loop) on the forums because all Akatsuki besides Pain, Madara and Itachi have gone down like fodder to a bunch of teens, but killing him off panel would be too much I'd think...


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I think that's something a LOT of people are missing when they say "Sasuke didn't get Itachi's message at all". Well, guess what? Itachi didn't even want Sasuke to know in the first place. This is all Madara's doing and he's doing it to perfection. There was no message to be recieved as Itachi never meant to give one in the first place. Sasuke is making his own decisions here, just the little push from Madara is obviously going to play a huge role here. He's the man behind everything after all.



Yeah, this all seems to have backfired on Itachi, which is why I think he did say something to Naruto that we don't know about. Sasuke was not supposed to get any message at all. But I think that Madara is giving Sasuke more than a little push. He went from attacking only those directly invoved to trying to crush a village of people who are clueless to the situation while seemingly ignoring one if the men directly responsible. I hope Kishi gives a good explaination for this in the chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Danzou and the two Advisors are the only people in Konoha who even know the truth about the massacre. No one else alive, besides Madara (who is standing next to him) played a part in causing it. Given that, Sasuke saying that he is going to crush Konoha suggests that he is going beyond killing those who have done him wrong. Sasuke hasn't gone this far before. It may not be comopletely out of hte realm of possibility for his character, but it is a change from what we have seen before.



Well think about that for a second incubus..he wanted to kill itachi. What did he do? He went out of his way to try and kill naruto first to get more power, then he went to orochimaru, then, tried to kill his ex friends for getting in his way. I had thought he went overboard then. If he could do that, then in order to get revenge once again, he could do anything in order to achieve his goal. In that situation, is it that hard to believe he would stage an all out war on the village which he thought betrayed him?


----------



## Chainwave (May 28, 2008)

Wow guys, some of you are already thinking that Sasuke is going to become a complete evil bastard. There battle between him and Naruto was foreshadowed like a million chapters ago, I doubt he is gonna be evil after that.





I don't really know who is going to win that battle, afterwards Danzo is gonna go on a backstabbing spree anyway, so both Naruto and Sasuke will get a chance for some justifiable asskicking and Madara is going to be pissed at his latest hawk turning on it's master and taloning his remaining eye out.


----------



## Austeria (May 28, 2008)

Am I the only one who still has faith in Sauce? I do believe he has his own reasoning behind this decision of his, illogical it may seem. Probably has an ulterior motive as well. Remember, Madara is keeping an eye on him.

Seriously. The last time this happened doubters were pwnt.

So, yeah, in Sauce I trust. 

Kishi better not screw up his character, honestly.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Firstly, Lol wtf. OOC? How can you say sasuke is "OOC" if your not the maker of the character? The view that fits your mind of sasuke doesn't have to be the end all of anything frankly people, only kishi makes that decision.



Are you fucking stupid?

We don't have to be the fucking writer of the series to call it out of character if it is contradictory to his behaviour in the past. He's standing right next to the person who he knows to have helped kill his clan making a statement as to how he will crush the lives of people that know nothing about the past. 

For someone that spares the lives of random nobodies even going so far as to release people from holding cells while having a bloodlust only for the one man that brought him pain, he's gone to plotting war on an entire organization of which only three people are responsible for what happened. 

Yea, that makes a lot of sense. People are so desperate to see a come uppance they don't even care if it's consistent to the plot anymore.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Danzou and the two Advisors are the only people in Konoha who even know the truth about the massacre. No one else alive, besides Madara (who is standing next to him) played a part in causing it. Given that, Sasuke saying that he is going to crush Konoha suggests that he is going beyond killing those who have done him wrong. Sasuke hasn't gone this far before. It may not be comopletely out of hte realm of possibility for his character, but it is a change from what we have seen before.


exacly...its like he intends to make konoha taste what is have innocent ppl killed like that...and that is what making me scared


if sasuke plans one massacre, let's say...it will be totally out of his character, and he will be bond to die

i prefer to believe that this crush konoha is kill the elders, taking down everything that tries to stop him from his goal, without kill, like he will only aim the elders, and the elders death perhaps will give politic problems to konoha, when the liders of one nation are attacked, this nation would being vulnerable


but what really makes me scared is: if danzou has one link with madara, or he is madara, and he will use the fact that sasuke is attacking the elders to other someone to kill tsunade, and in the end ppl will think that sasuke killed tsunade, i think strange that danzou is waiting too much time to try to take over, its like he is waiting sasuke to come to attack


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

I also hope Sasuke goes after Danzou and the other old pricks who were responsible for the Uchiha massacre then question them for their involvement. If Sasuke plans on killing innocent people just because he is hurt that his big brother were just a tool it would make him look like an idiot unless he is only acting to gain Madara's trust in order to kill him.

Right now Naruto is pretty much fucked. There is no way he could beat Sasuke with (E)MS as he currently is. Hell Pein should be on his way too. It wouldn't surprise if Pein attacks Naruto when he's worn out from fighting Sasuke. If Naruto does train I hope he learns more versatile jutsus and clever strategies because a simple KB+nuke jutsu won't fly. However I doubt Naruto will even train if he hears that Sasuke is heading to Konoha.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Except that he doesn't crave wanton destruction and slaughter. *He craves the deaths of the people who murdered his clan - the government of Konoha.*
> 
> When you go to attack the leaders of a nation or in this case village, it is essentially an act of war against the entire village itself. This is why he says he is going to crush Konoha. He is going to destroy the administration which is currently in charge. Like when the US went to war with Iraq, did they say "We're going to war with Saddam Hussein's administration?" No, they called it war with Iraq. Nevertheless, they didn't flatten the entire country. They just got rid of the leaders and their supporters (in our Konoha situation, Danzou, the elders, and Root). Now, in the Iraq situation, getting rid of this leader created anarchy, but for Konoha, don't you think getting rid of the old guard will actually be better for it in the long run?



Sasuke mentions 'crushing Konoha' as his goal, not killing some members of Konoha government. That suggests that it's not just the assassination of Danzou and the Advisors that he wants, but the actual 'crushing of Konoha' that would come as a result of this assult. Otherwise, he would say something to the effect that he planned to kill three specific people, but to do so they would have to attack Konoha. He didn't say that. He said he wanted to 'crush Konoha.'


----------



## Shiranui (May 28, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> That doesn't say anything in regards to sasuke trying to get revenge on THEM specifically, or any fault that they had with the crime.



Considering that Uchiha Madara mentioned these characters were council members  and then later stated Itachi took this action on orders from [I]Konahagakure[/I] [1,[URL="http://groups.msn.com/NarutoMangaReturns/naruto399.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=47812"]2[/URL],[URL="http://groups.msn.com/NarutoMangaReturns/naruto399.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=47814"]3[/URL]], I would say that he knows.


----------



## geminis (May 28, 2008)

my comp has frozen all day and I've been asking this same question all day can somebody please pm me verifying if that last panel on the hebi layout shows Kisame's eyes? Isn't that Kisame rolling with team "hawk" now? 

Is it just me or is the forum super slow right now?


----------



## The Fool (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Sasuke mentions 'crushing Konoha' as his goal, not killing some members of Konoha government. That suggests that it's not just the assassination of Danzou and the Advisors that he wants, but the actual 'crushing of Konoha' that would come as a result of this assult. Otherwise, he would say something to the effect that he planned to kill three specific people, but to do so they would have to attack Konoha. He didn't say that. He said he wanted to 'crush Konoha.'



Sasuke isn't gonna do shit.  This is just a Madara vs Shodai.  The second Sasuke aligned himself against Konoha that ended his character.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Are you fucking stupid?




I don't take kindly to being called stupid my friend, but it would be wise of you to actually think about things first. After what sasuke has done so far, in the name of revenge AGAINST his brother, how is doing something against the village FOR his brother any different? There is only one answer, there isn't a difference.

Sasuke never killed people whom he doesn't know, as i've said before, but he would kill people who have done him wrong or he needed for a goal(IE naruto, orochimaru, itachi). To take his anger out on the village for its mistakes but conveniently forget what his clans did as well is not out in left field in possibility.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> You might want to read that again...he says only they knew the truth, besides madara and itachi. That doesn't say anything in regards to sasuke trying to get revenge on THEM specifically, or any fault that they had with the crime.


_"So the Leaf's upper echelon suspected that an Uchiha was behind the attack."

"They believed the Uchiha had set their sights on controlling the village."

"The Third Hokage was the only one to voice any disapproval, but his two Advisors and the ANBU Leader, Danzou, overruled him."

"So the Leaf's Leaders planted a spy amongst them."

"The village leadership took note of this and used it against him."

"Itachi pleaded with the Third Hokage to keep you safe, from Danzou and the others."

"Before deserting the village, he threatened Danzou-"

"All to remind Danzou and the Councilors, "I'm still alive"."_

... What exactly are you looking for? I'm not going to deny the possibility that Sasuke could go batshit insane and involve the whole village in his quest for vengeance, but he knows who is directly responsible.


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2008)

geminis said:


> my comp has frozen all day and I've been asking this same question all day can somebody please pm me verifying if that last panel on the hebi layout shows Kisame's eyes? Isn't that Kisame rolling with team "hawk" now?
> 
> Is it just me or is the forum super slow right now?



The picture is not Kisame but that of Hawk.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Sasuke mentions 'crushing Konoha' as his goal, not killing some members of Konoha government. That suggests that it's not just the assassination of Danzou and the Advisors that he wants, but the actual 'crushing of Konoha' that would come as a result of this assult. Otherwise, he would say something to the effect that he planned to kill three specific people, but to do so they would have to attack Konoha. He didn't say that. He said he wanted to 'crush Konoha.'



QFT. People shouldn't even be doubting Sasuke's words. Sasuke killing only the elders sounds really ridiculous. It doesn't make for a very good plot. Sasuke killing three aged people? Come on, that sounds like filler to me. Kishi is definitely drawing parallels between the murder of the entire Uchiha clan _with the innocents_ by Itachi, and now the murder of the entire Konoha village _with the innocents_ by Sasuke. It sounds insane and pathetic, but that is clearly where the plot goes. Get over it guys. Sasuke has finally attained Oro's level of cold-bloodedness.


----------



## shit (May 28, 2008)

lol Itachi.

If Sasuke does turn out to be Madara's puppet, and Madara fails AGAIN, I'm gonna mean it.  For now I'll just say it:

All your Uchihas now belong to fail.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2008)

Indeed he does know, of that i am not disagreeing with, however what i mean is that it is not out of the relm of possibility that he would not make a distinction between whichever elders were involved and the system of konoha itself.

Cause he also knows that the whole of konoha used his clan as dogs as well, with the police force which caused them to coup in the first place. Cause what i'm thinking is, its not completely about itachi, but he's getting revenge for what he thought his entire clan went through during their time in the village.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well think about that for a second incubus..he wanted to kill itachi. What did he do? He went out of his way to try and kill naruto first to get more power, then he went to orochimaru, then, tried to kill his ex friends for getting in his way. I had thought he went overboard then. If he could do that, then in order to get revenge once again, he could do anything in order to achieve his goal. In that situation, is it that hard to believe he would stage an all out war on the village which he thought betrayed him?



No, it's not out of character, but it's is a change. It's not even like Madara portrayed anyone in Konoha as responsible  for the situation other than the Uchiha clan, Danzou, and the Advisors. Sasuke knew that Itachi participated in the massacre. Some of the things he did along the way may have seemed overboard but not to this extent. He's taken it to the next level. He's in a progression that starts as 'purposeful avenger' and leads to 'madman.' 



JeanneUchiha said:


> but what really makes me scared is: *if danzou has one link with madara, or he is madara, and he will use the fact that sasuke is attacking the elders to other someone to kill tsunade, and in the end ppl will think that sasuke killed tsunade, i think strange that danzou is waiting too much time to try to take over, its like he is waiting sasuke to come to attack*



Madara may be planning something like that. He may want to turn Sasuke into the next Itachi.


----------



## Kaim (May 28, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> lol Itachi.
> 
> If Sasuke does turn out to be Madara's puppet, and Madara fails AGAIN, I'm gonna mean it.  For now I'll just say it:
> 
> All your Uchihas now belong to fail.



I'll say this, yes they would fail at accomplishing something protected by PnJ.  But single handedly, the Uchiha's are the strongest.  They just choose to attempt something that is hard as fuck to accomplish or protected by PnJ.  You know Sasuke won't destroy Konoha.  Or if he does, Sasuke is gonna die.

All in all, the Uchiha's would be fail, but don't remember who the strongest are, 1  on 1, Uchiha(minus Naruto, uberhax)


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> No, it's not out of character, but it's is a change. It's not even like Madara portrayed anyone in Konoha as responsible  for the situation other than the Uchiha clan, Danzou, and the Advisors. Sasuke knew that Itachi participated in the massacre. Some of the things he did along the way may have seemed overboard but not to this extent. He's taken it to the next level. He's in a progression that starts as 'purposeful avenger' and leads to 'madman.'



As were my predictions for sauce. The "path of darkness" indeed was my thought. Although i had not anticipated it would lead this far in, i had thought just sasuke refusing to return to the village and neglecting his friends would be his darkest point, however i guess it was wrong.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 28, 2008)

-----again, i was reading the wrong part...trust pocketmofo.


----------



## shit (May 28, 2008)

Ike said:


> Where is Kisame I wonder.



Right there!



Right?  I can't think of anything that could be but him.

*edit* Kaim, that's true enough.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> Right there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turn it the right way and blow up the image. It's a hawk.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 28, 2008)

Okay, my question is...

In his pursiut of the Konoha power structure, If/when Sasuke kills a Konoha nin not named Danzo, we'll say Genma for argument's sake...is his character beyond reconciliation?


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 28, 2008)

that's a piccy of a hawk...

...kisame has been turned into sushi!


----------



## StuckInADaze (May 28, 2008)

Wow it's suprising to see so many fellow sasuke fans dissapointed in the recent spoilers. I for one am elated that he will continue his avenger role and right the wrongs that were done against his clan, a path his brother should have chosen. 

With sasuke attacking konoha and pein supposedly pursuing naruto, it will force naruto to undergo some much needed development and training (can't have the main character being whiny and useless all manga can we?) because right now he dosen't stand a chance against either. But it will also allow for some other side characters to display their abilities if an all out battle occurs.

The only thing that I'm confused about is why sasuke would align himself with madara after he admitted to having a hand in the uchiha massacre.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Madara may be planning something like that. He may want to turn Sasuke into the next Itachi.



exacly what i am thinking...he wants sasuke with him in akatsuki, but first he needs sasuke to become a real S class missing nin...



one thing here, if kishi follow the histories again, like he followed the one with the crow and the hawk, and the dictate that says "that the kite(tobi) gives birth to the hawk", that is pretty much what is happening now, perhaps he will follow the history between the hawk and the frog with sasuke and naruto, where the hawk attacks the mouse but ends up attacking the frog too, even if he was aiming only the mouse, aka, sasuke would attack danzou, but will end up fighting, or hurting naruto someway


----------



## shit (May 28, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Turn it the right way and blow up the image. It's a hawk.



The eyes scream Kisame to me, but you may be right.  Doesn't really look like a hawk to me, but the quality goes way down when I zoom on the img.  It looks more like the hilt of Samehada in front of Kisame's face.

If it's not Kisame, we should know his fate if Suigetsu has Samehada or not.  If he doesn't, Kisame still roams the seas.  If he does,


----------



## Sumeragi (May 28, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Yes, it really would.
> There are so many people in Konoha who would be like... wtf.
> The Ramen Man keeps springing to mind whenever I say that
> 
> ...


Help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi. You're my only hope...


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Indeed he does know, of that i am not disagreeing with, however what i mean is that it is not out of the relm of possibility that he would not make a distinction between whichever elders were involved and the system of konoha itself.


And I agree with you, the possibility is open. Maybe he'll really lose it and involve many innocent lives for the sake of his vengeance. But given his actions up to this point, I would like to think that Sasuke wouldn't even feel the need to go that far

But hey, he's emotionally distressed, arguably in an even worse state he was in after recovering from Itachi's Tsukuyomi in Part 1. He might be crazy enough to go that route.



> _Cause he also knows that the whole of konoha used his clan as dogs as well, with the police force which caused them to coup in the first place._


It was actually the segregation after the Kyuubi's attack that lead to the coup d'etat. There were only a few clansmen who _considered_ following in Madara's footsteps, but they never went through with it, because it was too late.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

Sumeragi said:


> Help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi. You're my only hope...


sumeragi, are you just as sad as me?


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> The eyes scream Kisame to me, but you may be right.  Doesn't really look like a hawk to me, but the quality goes way down when I zoom on the img.  It looks more like the hilt of Samehada in front of Kisame's face.
> 
> If it's not Kisame, we should know his fate if Suigetsu has Samehada or not.  If he doesn't, Kisame still roams the seas.  If he does,



It's definitely a hawk.  I thought it was a Kisame at first too until I turned it sideways.


----------



## Incubus (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> exacly what i am thinking...he wants sasuke with him in akatsuki, but first he needs sasuke to become a real S class missing nin...
> 
> 
> 
> one thing here, if kishi follow the histories again, like he followed the one with the crow and the hawk, and the dictate that says "that the kite(tobi) gives birth to the hawk", that is pretty much what is happening now, perhaps he will follow the history between the hawk and the frog with sasuke and naruto, where the hawk attacks the mouse but ends up attacking the frog too, even if he was aiming only the mouse, aka, sasuke would attack danzou, but will end up fighting, or hurting naruto someway



That could be interesting.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

Gentle Fist said:


> Okay, my question is...
> 
> In his pursiut of the Konoha power structure, If/when Sasuke kills a Konoha nin not named Danzo, we'll say Genma for argument's sake...is his character beyond reconciliation?



Yes. If he kills any of the _named_ jounins, Genma (who was his referee, btw, in the Chuunin Exams), or the holy Aoba, or Gai, he is beyond reconciliation. Anything left for him is to die so that the plot attains some decency. If he lives and builds a home in Konoha, I'll puke.

He's not like Baki who's minor a character enough to be ignored when killing Konoha shinobis.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

StuckInADaze said:


> Wow it's suprising to see so many fellow sasuke fans dissapointed in the recent spoilers. I for one am elated that he will continue his avenger role and right the wrongs that were done against his clan, a path his brother should have chosen.
> 
> With sasuke attacking konoha and pein supposedly pursuing naruto, it will force naruto to undergo some much needed development and training (can't have the main character being whiny and useless all manga can we?) because right now he dosen't stand a chance against either. But it will also allow for some other side characters to display their abilities if an all out battle occurs.
> 
> The only thing that I'm confused about is why sasuke would align himself with madara after he admitted to having a hand in the uchiha massacre.


They are more disappointed with Sasuke attacking the village just because they hurt him. So now he will make them suffer. If he hurts innocent people then he really is a dumbass. Not even Naruto would be that dumb to hurt people that had nothing to do with his family being killed and his brother being used as a tool to be dispose of. Of course his haters are writing him off as an Orochimaru 2.0. 

One way or another Sasuke will team up with Naruto after this next arc. I can see it coming a mile away. This new development is just a means for Naruto to fight Sasuke and for them to become good buddies again plus start Naruto's quest for changing Konoha from within.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

this page makes all sense now:




i hope that naruto will fight with sasuke, kick his ass and bring him back


but before sasuke do anything so wrong that can make him destroy his character forever, like kill kakashi...


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Yes. If he kills any of the _named_ jounins, Genma (who was his referee, btw, in the Chuunin Exams), or the holy Aoba, or Gai, he is beyond reconciliation. Anything left for him is to die so that the plot attains some decency. If he lives and builds a home in Konoha, I'll puke.
> 
> He's not like Baki who's minor a character enough to be ignored when killing Konoha shinobis.


Well then let hope that Sasuke doesn't kill innocent people just so Naruto can accomplish his dream of becoming hokage. Naruto fate as hokage is very dependent on Sasuke's well being. If he's fails to save his friend from darkness then he will never become hokage. 

Another thing that makes me doubt that Sasuke will become a real villain is what Jiraiya said. He couldn't win Tsunade, he failed to save his friend, and he failed to protect his teacher and student. Naruto will accomplish all the things that Jiraiya failed. This is the route I see Kishi doing.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 28, 2008)

Sweet Sasuke has the eye of the jew didn't know kishi was a beerfest fan


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Sweet Sasuke has the eye of the jew didn't know kishi was a beerfest fan


Holy *shit* I knew that reminded me of something. XD


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2008)

well, that's it 

now we need to pray to sasuke be talking about the elders, or acting to backstab madara, or that naruto or kakashi will bring him to his senses as soon as possible



i just know that i will never give up on sasuke , he is the thing that made me start to read this manga, and will be the thing that will make me read the until the end


good night guys


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 28, 2008)

Sasuke is gonna listen to his dad's words and instead of being like Itachi and caring about the village he is gonna destroy it.  Oh well place needed remodeling anyway


----------



## Para (May 28, 2008)

*checks out spoilers*

Why do I get the feeling I'm gonna start liking Sasuke again very soon?


----------



## Casket (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> this page makes all sense now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god nooo ;.; 


I don't like my Sasuke going in and trying to 'crush' Konoha. ... just it's senior citizens and fat chicks


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> well, that's it
> 
> now we need to pray to sasuke be talking about the elders, or acting to backstab madara, or that naruto or kakashi will bring him to his senses as soon as possible
> 
> ...



-- talking about the elders = No. That doesn't make a good plot. He clearly means the entire Konoha village.

-- acting to backstab Madara = I doubt it. Seems like he's convinced Madara wanted to protect the Uchiha's interests at first, then became reasonably resentful when his own clan dissed him. But he appears to blame the Senjuu for this rather than Madara himself.

-- Kakashi bringing him back to his senses = No. He couldn't do it before, and he certainly can't do it now.

-- Naruto bringing him back to his senses = This is the only possible way Sasuke can attain salvation.



As of now, Sasuke is really irritating me. I just want his face off the manga's pages for at least five straight chapters.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 28, 2008)

Para said:


> *checks out spoilers*
> 
> Why do I get the feeling I'm gonna start liking Sasuke again very soon?



Cuz he's sweet now, but only if he goes all out villan


----------



## Dark Saint (May 28, 2008)

Kakashi's big event coming soon


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> As of now, Sasuke is really irritating me. I just want his face off the manga's pages for at least five straight chapters.



One can dream, One can dream


----------



## chebmanji (May 28, 2008)

Holy Shit what the hell is up with Sasukes eyes! I mean is this the ultimate eye form for the Uchiha wow.


----------



## Bonds (May 28, 2008)

Para said:


> *checks out spoilers*
> 
> Why do I get the feeling I'm gonna start liking Sasuke again very soon?



Because unlike most you don't get caught up in the tard/hater war and simply enjoy a character/story for who/what he/it is. I'm personally loving the direction this is taking.


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> As of now, Sasuke is really irritating me. I just want his face off the manga's pages for at least five straight chapters.



I think Kishi tried to do that during Jiraiya's arc but he got too excited at the thought of the Sasuke's Uchiha fight and put him back in 380.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 28, 2008)

Well if we use the stories kishi seems to be getting inspired from namely DBZ, Starwars, and Harry Potter these are the most like scenarios

1. Sasuke is evil and will use the force after acquiring Sharingan level 4 to reacquire the most powerful wand in the land

2. Naruto will be victorious after finding out Sasuke and him are aliens with magical powers and Sasuke is really his father

3. Sakura will help to stop Sasuke's evil after falling in love with an alien spaceship captain with red hair and live to regret the kisses she shared with her twin brother Naruto and father Sasuke

Yeah it should be something like that I guess


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Because unlike most you don't get caught up in the tard/hater war and simply enjoy a character/story for who/what he/it is. I'm personally loving the direction this is taking.



But when we get that character shoved in our faces for a year and a half, we get really tired of it.


----------



## Davit (May 28, 2008)

i predict that sasuke won't be on madara's side for long


----------



## Sleyter (May 28, 2008)

great another uchhia powerup this is probably something that can kill you if you look at sasuke....


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't take kindly to being called stupid my friend, but it would be wise of you to actually think about things first. After what sasuke has done so far, in the name of revenge AGAINST his brother, how is doing something against the village FOR his brother any different? There is only one answer, there isn't a difference.
> 
> Sasuke never killed people whom he doesn't know, as i've said before, but he would kill people who have done him wrong or he needed for a goal(IE naruto, orochimaru, itachi). To take his anger out on the village for its mistakes but conveniently forget what his clans did as well is not out in left field in possibility.



It's not OOC for him to remove people in the way of him completing his goal. It is OOC of him to lose all rational thought.

- He wants to destroy the village his brother who he just shed tears for gave his life to protect.
- 99% of the people are innocent of taking part in his family's death i.e. have done him no wrong
- HE IS STANDING NEXT TO THE MAN WHO KILLED HIS FAMILY FOR KICKS as opposed to the village that actually had a fucking reason.

So yea, pretty OOC for him to be this stupid. But that's Kishi the magician.

Oh and this is also a pretty flimsy reason to get him to fight Naruto since they're both going to aligned against Danzou anyway....


----------



## Verdugo (May 28, 2008)

Davit said:


> i predict that sasuke won't be on madara's side for long



Just like with Orochimaru. 

Sasuke: I had it planned from the very beginning Madara.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (May 28, 2008)

erm....wtf?

sasuke is trying to destroy the konoha which his brother goes all out to protect?

Talk about brotherly love...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 28, 2008)

Sleyter said:


> great another uchhia powerup this is probably something that can kill you if you look at sasuke....



If I had to guess I would say it is nuclear because if that ain't the eye of the jew it looks like a little atom or something

on a side note I think Sasuke won't be killed I think he will be left blind That would be Tits


----------



## Hollowized (May 28, 2008)

I wonder why Suigetsu would wanna go with Sasuke now. Attacking konoha doesn't give him any swords of the mists 7 swordsmen. I mean, if it would be mist, I would get it, but I don't see any good reason for him to follow Sasuke after this. I hope kishi will give a good reason for Hebi to follow Sasuke.
*
Suigetsu wants 7 swords of the mist swordsmen.
Juugo doesn't really want to kill.
And it's just plain stupid if the red head bitch (sorry, forgot her name at the moment) is gonna help him destroy a fucking village because she finds him hot.*

If they're just gonna follow him, just because nothing special, that's just plain retarded.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 28, 2008)

Hmm.. and if Kakashi became Hokage, then it would be like


Hokage and Teacher Kakashi trying to protect Konoha 
vs 
Student Sasuke trying to destroy it

sounds familiar

Hokage and Teacher Sarutobi trying to protect Konoha
vs
Student Orochimaru trying to destroy it

Hmmm... Sasuke is following a Snake's path guided by a Hawk


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2008)

Is the new Sharingan an MS version or just normal? Looks like his version of MS

Does he get all of Itachis powers AND his own unique powers now?... cuz that would be overpowered... even I admit that


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 28, 2008)

the only reasonable excuse for this poor writing I can think of is...


...yet again kishi is tricking us and it will all make sense later...i.e.

sasuke knows he can't take out madara yet...so he's planning something?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 28, 2008)

goddamn why do people make so many friggin pointless "spoiler" posts that have no spoilers in them, and are just quarrelling over pednatic differneces in like the translation of ONE PHRASE?!?!? i mean noone cares jesus can some mod delete those posts

ontopic: why didnt kisame and hebi fight?!?!?!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 28, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> ontopic: why didnt kisame and hebi fight?!?!?!



the Kisame is too great to see his true power thats why


----------



## MasterOdin (May 28, 2008)

What I don't understand is the fact that even in Madara's story, Itachi made a choice.  He decided to side with his village over his clan.  Itachi even pointed Sasuke toward the history of the Uchiha clan to show him why he did what he did (the senseless history of violence).  Now, Sasuke is going to take this out on Konoha because the village was threatened by a coup d'etat and decided for a preemptive attack?  They may have told Itachi what they wanted him to do, but it was Itachi's choice to do it.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 28, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> the only reasonable excuse for this poor writing I can think of is...
> 
> 
> ...yet again kishi is tricking us and it will all make sense later...i.e.
> ...




Seriously, is this even a question anymore?

We've been theorizing that Sasuke will join up with Madara with the intent to betray him later for a while now. At this point, it's pretty much confirmed. Given Sasuke's past characterization, I think the idea that he's planning to betray Madara when he is sufficiently strong (or in some other way prepared to do so) should be the default assumption.

Now, Kishimoto _might _make it so that this is not the case, but it's much, much more likely that he is planning to kill Madara but just realizes that he currently lacks the measn to do so, so he has joined with him out of convenience.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 28, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> goddamn why do people make so many friggin pointless "spoiler" posts that have no spoilers in them, and are just quarrelling over pednatic differneces in like the translation of ONE PHRASE?!?!? i mean noone cares jesus can some mod delete those posts
> 
> ontopic: why didnt kisame and hebi fight?!?!?!



Well, many people are hoping that we'd get back to Naruto next chapter. Or just any character besides Sasuke next chapter. So if that phrase is not talking about Naruto, we'll probably get more Sasuke. Wouldn't that be so much fun? :toliet


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 29, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Well, many people are hoping that we'd get back to Naruto next chapter. Or just any character besides Sasuke next chapter. So if that phrase is not talking about Naruto, we'll probably get more Sasuke. Wouldn't that be so much fun? :toliet



yeah but its not like those previews mean anything. they always say stuff that isnt true, or its a very loosely true statement

so who is in the new team "taka"? is it just the same as hebi with a new name and i guess a much more powerful leader (sasuke with MS/EMS)? or are kisame and madara in taka too now? and if they are what happened to akatsuki


----------



## Heathen (May 29, 2008)

lol what? @ the confirmed spoiler

Where's Kisame? Don't tell me he died _off-screen_ against hebi !!?!?


----------



## Grendel (May 29, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> erm....wtf?
> 
> sasuke is trying to destroy the konoha which his brother goes all out to protect?
> 
> Talk about brotherly love...



I don't think Itachi is the role model for brotherly love...

Itachi forced his brother into a life of hate and that eventually led to him abandoning everyone that loved and cared about him.  I don't think it's logical to assume that Sasuke is just going to forget losing his parents just because he found out that his brother actually loved him and that there was actually a reason Itachi did what he did...I doubt Sasuke agrees with that reason.  I don't think that wanting to destroy Konoha because of this is a logical step for Sasuke to take, but I can't say I'm surprised by it...

The reason I don't what's going on in the manga is not because I think it's a bad direction for the story to take...I just think Kishi is executing it in an extremely poor fashion.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 29, 2008)

solve said:


> lol what? @ the confirmed spoiler
> 
> Where's Kisame? Don't tell me he died _off-screen_ against hebi !!?!?



apparently he's there WITH THEM. for some unknown reason


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2008)

What would be the point of fooling Kisame around? He is the last akatsuki member alive who isn't related to Pein or Madara. So,yes,they tells him the truth and then The Kisame joins the scheme.


----------



## SM00TH38 (May 29, 2008)

right now if i was sasuke... i would walk right into kohona, and go str8 to tsunada desk and ask for a audince with the elders and danzo present. to find out there side of the story. after hearing there side of the story ( no matter what they say) i would then leave and start my own village, maybe rebuild the Sound village. i would also take all of the hot women...


----------



## Heathen (May 29, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> apparently he's there WITH THEM. for some unknown reason



I remember Pein ordering Deidara to take down Sasuke. 
Tobi is Pein's superior, but he apparently wanted Sasuke alive. 

I wonder if Kisame know or does not know Tobi as the real Akatsuki leader; if he joins the new hawk team or whatever it would imply he does have that knowledge. 

The whole thing just feels weird right now

(I wonder also how would Kisame fans feel *if* and only *if* Kisame and Hebi never fought and it turned out Itachi had trapped Kisame in a genjutsu that made Kisame think he was fighting... that'd be funny, wouldn't it?)


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (May 29, 2008)

Hay Guy! I'm In Ur Thread, Readin Ur Posts!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 29, 2008)

i cant wait to see how the elders, tsunade, and especially danzou/ROOT handle a team taka attack. i am guessing we will see some true power from danzou


----------



## smurfette (May 29, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Seriously, is this even a question anymore?
> 
> We've been theorizing that Sasuke will join up with Madara with the intent to betray him later for a while now. At this point, it's pretty much confirmed. Given Sasuke's past characterization, I think the idea that he's planning to betray Madara when he is sufficiently strong (or in some other way prepared to do so) should be the default assumption.
> 
> Now, Kishimoto _might _make it so that this is not the case, but it's much, much more likely that he is planning to kill Madara but just realizes that he currently lacks the measn to do so, so he has joined with him out of convenience.



agrees with this. I think this might be the case.  It's all an act to earn Madara's trust and then when the right time comes Sasuke will betray him.  It's pretty much the same thing Sasuke did way back in chapter 300s when Naruto and Sakura saw Sasuke for the first time since time skip.  Sasuke was all talk about how he is willing to give up his body to Orochimaru just so he can complete his revenge to kill Itachi....well...it was all a lie to get Orochimaru's trust. So he could be lying now. 

either that or he has temporarily lost his mind because of what Madara told him. hopefully he'll gain back his composure and realize that he shouldn't trust Madara.


----------



## DanteShadow100 (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke's MS is the coolest one by far :amazed


----------



## pararemix (May 29, 2008)

smurfette said:


> agrees with this. I think this might be the case.  It's all an act to earn Madara's trust and then when the right time comes Sasuke will betray him.  It's pretty much the same thing Sasuke did way back in chapter 300s when Naruto and Sakura saw Sasuke for the first time since time skip.  Sasuke was all talk about how he is willing to give up his body to Orochimaru just so he can complete his revenge to kill Itachi....well...it was all a lie to get Orochimaru's trust. So he could be lying now.
> 
> either that or he has temporarily lost his mind because of what Madara told him. hopefully he'll gain back his composure and realize that he shouldn't trust Madara.



Well, whether Sasuke eventually intends to kill Madara is up in the air right now, but I have no doubt that Sasuke is sincere about his plans to mess up Konoha. It wouldn't make sense any other way, seeing as how Naruto inevitably has to "save" him, which is the theme of the whole manga really lol.


----------



## Ryugaisan (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke might plan on betraying Madara but Madara isn't a moron like Oro.  We've already seen that Madara never trusted Itachi and had measures to deal with anything he planned.  If Sasuke does betray Madara, I'd bet everything Madara beats the shit out of him.


----------



## Kaim (May 29, 2008)

This may have already been discussed, but is that Sasukes MS or EMS?


----------



## Bonds (May 29, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Seriously, is this even a question anymore?
> 
> We've been theorizing that Sasuke will join up with Madara with the intent to betray him later for a while now. At this point, it's pretty much confirmed. Given Sasuke's past characterization, I think the idea that he's planning to betray Madara when he is sufficiently strong (or in some other way prepared to do so) should be the default assumption.
> 
> Now, Kishimoto _might _make it so that this is not the case, but it's much, much more likely that he is planning to kill Madara but just realizes that he currently lacks the measn to do so, so he has joined with him out of convenience.



Precisely. And even if he did want to "Crush Konoha", it should be obvious as well that he will only take out Danzou. Let's be real here, as long as that old douche is alive Sasuke's life will be in constant jeopardy. But yeah...Sasuke's playing Madara. The big difference this time from when Sasuke played Orochimaru...is that Madara's been around long enough to know when he's being played. Sasuke's playing with fire right now.


----------



## StuckInADaze (May 29, 2008)

I'm excited about the possibility of villian sasuke. I think he'd make a great villian cold and ruthless, plus the drama that would occur if he had to face off against kakashi. With all that said I don't think he'll end up being a villian. Danzou will probally make his move on konoha and the village will be divided between the old guard (danzou, root and the elders) and the new guard (tsunade, naruto, kakashi etc.) thus reuniting sasuke and team 7 so they can reform konoha.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 29, 2008)

Tell you guys what. The spoilers panning out here is probably the best justification I've seen for Naruto eventually Learning Harishin.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Tell you guys what. The spoilers panning out here is probably the best justification I've seen for Naruto eventually Learning Harishin.



why is that?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 29, 2008)

Wow, people honestly think Sasuke's fooling Madara and pulling the strings

The guy gets so emotional and starts crying and suddenly awakens his own EMS/FMS and suddenly he's fooling Madara when he says he's going to destroy Konoha in this emotional moment? Fully knowing how Kishi does things? 

So apparently in Sasuke's most emotional moment of his life post-clan's demise he's suddenly going to break down again (which hasn't happened in over 8 years) and it's all part of a lie to fool Madara? 

Come on now, seriously. Come on now. Yeah......denial in it's best. I'm sorry but that's funny. 

Ah well, think what you must.


----------



## Bonds (May 29, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow, people honestly think Sasuke's fooling Madara and pulling the strings
> 
> The guy gets so emotional and starts crying and suddenly awakens his own EMS/FMS and suddenly he's fooling Madara when he says he's going to destroy Konoha in this emotional moment? Fully knowing how Kishi does things?
> 
> ...



It's no different than people actually thinking Sasuke is going to abandon every sense of moral fiber to "crush" all of Konoha. Sasuke has never killed an innocent before and I seriously doubt he's going to start now. It's very reasonable to think that Sasuke knows Madara wants him to destroy all of Konoha with him but that Sasuke just wont go in that direction. You don't have to agree with it, frankly I'm just going to wait and see. The whole tard vs hater shit that's been going on in this thread is beyond ridiculous so nothing else for me to say.


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2008)

Yeah its a good thing that Sasuke needed to jump a sick and ill Orochimaru in a degenerating form to barely beat him.


----------



## Noble Avenger (May 29, 2008)

Wow. Sasuke bout to do some stomping...


----------



## Nihongaeri (May 29, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> except that naruto has never ever ever been refered to as 'naru'?


It's the second sentence of the chapter preview that's at issue here, not the first...

...

...

In other news, chapter spoilers are typically completely useless and random dribble. (Not saying this to spite anyone, just a friendly little remember-to-keep-things-in-perspective reminder)

Also, feel free to delete this post (and possibly amend others) in order to clean things up here.


----------



## Falco-san (May 29, 2008)

Wtf is wrong with this thread, I cant get past page 157, testing to see if posting resolves it.

EDIT: WTF it says it has 160(or more) pages, but I cant read them.
QQ


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 29, 2008)

Bonds said:


> It's no different than people actually thinking Sasuke is going to abandon every sense of moral fiber to "crush" all of Konoha. Sasuke has never killed an innocent before and I seriously doubt he's going to start now. It's very reasonable to think that Sasuke knows Madara wants him to destroy all of Konoha with him but that Sasuke just wont go in that direction. You don't have to agree with it, frankly I'm just going to wait and see. The whole tard vs hater shit that's been going on in this thread is beyond ridiculous so nothing else for me to say.


Precisely. If Sasuke failed to be an evil bastard 100 chapters ago what make you think he will start now especially when Naruto needs him to be "saved" to become hokage.


----------



## Falco-san (May 29, 2008)

I swear this thread is fucked up:S
the hell is going on, now its stuck in 158 and I cant get past it, and what the fuck is up with those sheep heads?


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 29, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow, people honestly think Sasuke's fooling Madara and pulling the strings
> 
> The guy gets so emotional and starts crying and suddenly awakens his own EMS/FMS and suddenly he's fooling Madara when he says he's going to destroy Konoha in this emotional moment? Fully knowing how Kishi does things?
> 
> ...




I know. I actually can't believe what people are saying here. I'm not particularly a Sasuke hater. Sometimes I like him, sometimes I don't. This time, I'm really disliking him just because of his ridiculously long screen time.

But just to support Kyuubi Naruto's point here, Sasuke can't be fooling Madara because:

-- It would be too cunning of Sasuke to pull a dramatic act in front of everyone just so he can fool Madara. The panels clearly show that he's angry, sad, probably insane over the fact that his clan was murdered by order of Konoha's top brass.

-- Like I said before, Sasuke planning to kill only Danzou and the elders is just plain stupid. It doesn't sound interesting. There's no plot worth developing there. Sasuke killing old people? WTF? He can just pay someone to poison their tea rather than go, "I WILL CRUSH KONOHA!"

-- If Sasuke is fooling Madara and he doesn't really want to destroy the entire village, then the whole Naruto vs. Sasuke fight that Kishi is obviously developing here will be nothing. Naruto protecting the whole village against Sasuke's anger which is a parallel to Shodai's and Madara's fight is more *plausible* here than Sasuke going to the village to murder three old people.

-- Even if it is true that Sasuke will betray Madara in the end, what does that do to his character? Will that erase the fact that he's angry about the way his clan was murdered by Danzou's orders? No. It doesn't have anything to do at all with Sasuke's reasons for revenge against Konoha.

-- And if you're saying he doesn't really wanna destroy the entire village, then why say "I'll crush Konoha?" Why not say, "Danzou and the elders will pay dearly for what they did?"

-- Finally, Kishi is obviously drawing parallels between Itachi's massacre of the entire clan with innocents, and Sasuke's mission of crushing Konoha with the innocents. It's pretty simple. It's insanely stupid of him to do that, but we all know Sasuke has a potential for cold-bloodedness.


*Conclusion:* Sasuke fooling Madara just doesn't sound like a good plot. It leads to nowhere, accomplishes nothing. Sasuke taking revenge on the entire village, on the other hand, has vast possibilities for development.


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Noble Avenger said:


> Wow. Sasuke bout to do some stomping...


 Now we'll finally get to answer those VS questions.

I don't know if their heading straight for Konoha or whatever, but that's irrelevant, I can't wait to see who Sasuke runs into first.

It'll most likely play out like

SOMEONE "Shit, Hokage-sama, we just found Kurenai-sensei knocked out.

SOMEONE 2 "Hokage-same, it's bad we just found Ebisu-sama half dead outside the girls hotsprings!"

TSUNADE "WTF is going on?! Who's responsible?!

SOMEONE "Reports are stating it's Sasuke... and wait, we've just gotten reports that he's now engaged in battle with Gai-sensei and he seems to be severely injured"

TSUNADE "Nane!! He was strong enough to take out, Kurenai, Ebisu and now even Gai all in one go! What's going on!!

IBIKI "Hokage-sama!"

TSUNADE "What is it Ibiki?"

IBIKI "Reports have just come in that Akatsuki has infiltrated the village.  It's believed they've already found Naruto"

TSUNADE "WTF!!"


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> I swear this thread is fucked up:S
> the hell is going on, now its stuck in 158 and I cant get past it, and what the fuck is up with those sheep heads?


 I've been having the same problem, actually.


----------



## Nodonn (May 29, 2008)

Thread is dying


----------



## John Connor (May 29, 2008)

why are you guys getting angry about the board glitch? cant you apply your brain and see that everyones timestamp on their posts shows theres nothing beyond this page?

very very simple to figure out


----------



## vered (May 29, 2008)

somthing is wrong oth the thread.
i suspect we'll pass the 4000 mark today.


----------



## geminis (May 29, 2008)

I've been stuck 2 pages behind since about 1 o clock in the afternoon and haven't been able to find out what the fuck is up with Kisame.... Has this sight been hacked or is it a server is down? What's the deal?


----------



## Falco-san (May 29, 2008)

Is it just me who thinks Sasuke is being  a retard now?

I mean seriously, he is basically destroying what Itachi died for, Konoha...

Itachi: "To maintain peace in this village I will actually slaughter my whole clan and turn my life into a living hell. Also I made my little brother who I could kill because I just couldnt do it hate me with every fibre in his being so that he can kill me. All of this I do to maintain peace in Konoha so that it doesnt fall into war"

Sasuke: "Lets destroy Konoha"

Again, could be just me 

EDIT: Well at least its pron now :3


----------



## John Connor (May 29, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Is it just me who thinks Sasuke is being  a retard now?
> 
> I mean seriously, he is basically destroying what Itachi died for, Konoha...
> 
> ...


thats not even the worst part

Sasuke is joining the man who killed the clan in order to destroy the people who planned it

Konoha atleast had a justifiable reason where as Madara just did it because he did like them. logically Sasukes anger should be greater against Madara than Konoha

remember the thing that made Sasuke the angriest? Itachi telling him that he killed the clan to measure his capacity. well what madara did was just as bad as Itachi's fake reason so where the hell does Sasuke come up with his thought patterns?


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Kobra said:


> why are you guys getting angry about the board glitch? cant you apply your brain and see that everyones timestamp on their posts shows theres nothing beyond this page?
> 
> very very simple to figure out


 Well since that was my first post, for the day, NO I didn't think about checking every little detail...


----------



## geminis (May 29, 2008)

I'm sure  Saske will kill the council and danzou and then turn his blad onto Madara.


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

geminis said:


> I'm sure  Saske will kill the council and danzou and then turn his blad onto Madara.


 That's if he gets of this emotional rollercoaster he's on.

Right now Sasuke is out of it.  He's thinking with his heart not his mind... he's a victim of his own melancholy, and yeah, it's pretty hard to get through to someone like that. 

The fact that Sasuke isn't even bothered by the fact that Madara helped kill his clan, is proof of that.


----------



## Falco-san (May 29, 2008)

Kobra said:


> thats not even the worst part
> 
> Sasuke is joining the man who killed the clan in order to destroy the people who planned it
> 
> ...



Indeed.
While Danzou does need a good ass woopin, I just cant understand what the hell is going trough Sasuke's mind: "My brother sacrificed himself to maintain peace in Konoha, lets destroy Konoha"



He could offcourse meet up with Naruto and the others and demand an audience with Tsunade and bring the truth to light, but noo.

Lets make my brothers sacrifice in vain


----------



## Supa Swag (May 29, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow, people honestly think Sasuke's fooling Madara and pulling the strings
> 
> The guy gets so emotional and starts crying and suddenly awakens his own EMS/FMS and suddenly he's fooling Madara when he says he's going to destroy Konoha in this emotional moment? Fully knowing how Kishi does things?
> 
> ...



Seriously.

Sasuke cries for the first time since the Uchiha Massacre and it's "lolz im just tricking madara". Come on.


----------



## SaiST (May 29, 2008)

Holy shit! It's a Nihongaeri! I haven't seen one of those in months...

*Catch it!!* 



Kobra said:


> Sasuke is joining the man who killed the clan in order to destroy the people who planned it


Why are so many people assuming he's allying himself with Madara? Just because Madara's watchin' Sasuke's back with the rest of Hebi doesn't necessarily mean he's going to be working with them, or that Sasuke would even accept his help if he offered it... For the reasons you've already pointed out.


----------



## Rivayir (May 29, 2008)

Danzou > Sasuke

Suddenly he goes Yamamoto on us and turns every Uchiha alive into ash.


----------



## The Fool (May 29, 2008)

Well, Sasuke still wants revenge.  I doubt he's faking since the emotional distress just allowed him to awaken MS.  Oh, well... convoluted but Kishi is headed down the path that 95 percent of the board predicted, i.e. Sasuke being Konoha's ultimate enemy.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> Well, Sasuke still wants revenge.  I doubt he's faking since the emotional distress just allowed him to awaken MS.  Oh, well... convoluted but Kishi is headed down the path that 95 percent of the board predicted, i.e. Sasuke being Konoha's ultimate enemy.



well he may make history repeat itself.
making him go fightning konoha like madara did but ending fighting its representetive-shodai .
but in this case naruto.its really just a reason for naruto and sasuke to fight again.


----------



## --_--wash:<> (May 29, 2008)

wtf


----------



## The Fool (May 29, 2008)

vered said:


> well he may make history repeat itself.
> making him go fightning konoha like madara did but ending fighting its representetive-shodai .
> but in this case naruto.its really just a reason for naruto and sasuke to fight again.



That's right. It is just excuse to make them fight.. that's why I don't really see the point.  I'll be honest the thought of a rematch was cool at the beginning of Part 2, but now I don't really care.  There is no way Sasuke can win ultimately. He may mess up Konoha but if it comes down to do or die/1v1 match up Sasuke will lose the rematch. I mean Sasuke's plot shield is butter, but Naruto's plot shield > Sasuke's. 

I was actually hoping to see Sasuke REJECT Madara, and strike out on his own and then show up to help Naruto and co after Danzou had pulled some kind of coup.  Now Sasuke just seems really shallow to me.  He just never learns.  Naruto is going to beat his ass and even the biggest Sasuketard has to admit that Sasuke right now is being served up on a silver platter for Naruto to take down.


----------



## ShounenSuki (May 29, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Indeed.
> While Danzou does need a good ass woopin, I just cant understand what the hell is going trough Sasuke's mind: "My brother sacrificed himself to maintain peace in Konoha, lets destroy Konoha"
> 
> 
> ...


Ehm... Sasuke has lived most of his life seeking revenge for his clan's massacre. He just learned Konoha was behind it all, so why wouldn't he continue with his revenge?

It doesn't matter that Itachi did it all for Sasuke and world peace. Sasuke doesn't care about Konoha. He only cares about the Uchiha. He probably thinks Itachi should have chosen the clan's side.

From Sasuke's point of view, Itachi never sacrificed anything. He only betrayed. The fact Itachi did it for him might actually have made this feeling of betrayel even worse, since in a way, Itachi actually put the blame of the massacre on Sasuke himself.


----------



## vagnard (May 29, 2008)

Incubus said:


> The manga is trying to portray the situation as hopeless for Itachi, that he only had two options. The situation was maneuvered so that Itachi either killed his clan or a civil war started. I will admit that Kishi did not do a very good job of making that absolutely clear and believable, but that is what he was going for. It doesn't matter that Danzou ordered it. It doesn't matter that Sandaime did not want it. Itachi was put into a position where he had two choices.



Wait. If the Hokage of the village didn't want to destroy the  Uchiha clan (and certainly he didn't want the Uchiha clan take over the village) then how you can claim there was only 2 options?. Sarutobi obviously was a third path given he wasn't supporting neither Uchihas and Danzou. 



Incubus said:


> There are people who will say that Itachi did have other options, but the manga is saying otherwise. Until it is shown that Madara is lying about that or that Itachi overlooked something, there is nothing to say that he had other options. He chose to keep peace. He chose to betray the Uchiha b/c he cared more about world peace. As a result, he looks like a traitor and a coward. If Itachi had chosen to allow a Civil War to happen he would be called a coward and a traitor. There was no high road for him to take. No action he would take could be justified to someone without strong bias.



No. The manga portrayed Sandaime as a faction who didn't want to destroy the Uchiha. Do you think Sandaime would allow Uchiha destroy Konoha?. If there wasn't any other option Sandaime himself would do it instead of Itachi. This was an illegal action supporting the root of the chaos instead the law. 

Itachi wouldn't have to "allow" a civil war. It wasn't in his hands in first place. It was between the Uchiha and the elders. He could acted as the pipe to resolve the conflict but he didn't. He took the path of the warhawk and betrayed his clan.  



Incubus said:


> Like I said, I don't think Kishi did a very good job of explaining why Itachi only had those two choices, but that is the situation that is given in the manga.



Like the Kyuubi as "natural disaster"?.


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

ShounenSuki said:


> Ehm... Sasuke has lived most of his life seeking revenge for his clan's massacre. He just learned Konoha was behind it all, so why wouldn't he continue with his revenge?
> 
> It doesn't matter that Itachi did it all for Sasuke and world peace. Sasuke doesn't care about Konoha. He only cares about the Uchiha. He probably thinks Itachi should have chosen the clan's side.
> 
> From Sasuke's point of view, Itachi never sacrificed anything. He only betrayed. The fact Itachi did it for him might actually have made this feeling of betrayel even worse, since in a way, Itachi actually put the blame of the massacre on Sasuke himself.


 I completely agree with you.

To Sasuke, Itachi is even more of a traitor now, in a way.  Itachi sacrificed Sasuke's family for the sake of the village.  I doubt anybody would be able to fully accept that their brother sacrificed their lives for the sake of others.  Sasuke needs more time to fully come to terms with it, and understand what Itachi's sacrifice really was.

I'm sure right now he feels more than just betrayed.  I imagine he feels a little humiliated by the fact that Itachi chose Konoha over his family, and he ran after Itachi seeking revenge, all the time sitting in the lair of the real instigators behind the Uchiha massacre.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Because unlike most you don't get caught up in the tard/hater war and simply enjoy a character/story for who/what he/it is. I'm personally loving the direction this is taking.



Meh, I don't care anymore..I'll console myself with the fact 'they' had to use PIS just to make the worst main character ever look less like a blond retarded piece of shit.
Doesn't matter anyway, he'll always stay the worst main character ever. No saving that, no matter what they do to Sasuke.


			
				JeanneUchiha said:
			
		

> what makes me pissed is not sasuke's decision
> 
> is that he is completely OOC





Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> I'm going to be off the bandwagon if he ruins my character with pointless and illogical behavior. This is like Romeo dumping Juliet for a dude in the final act.
> 
> 
> btw 500 Internal Service Error... omg not this shit again





JeanneUchiha said:


> kishi's shit is hurting me inside


Agreed.


----------



## Sollet (May 29, 2008)

I guess I am the only one enjoying the development that Sasuke has a chance of becomming the final villain? :S

I thought it was a nice twist by Kishi... Then again Sasuke might do a 180 and do what he did against Oro and just act as of he never said anything like "I'd sell my soul to the devil bla bla".


----------



## The Fool (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Meh, I don't care anymore..I'll console myself with the fact 'they' had to use PIS just to make the worst main character ever look less like a blond retarded piece of shit.
> Doesn't matter anyway, he'll always stay the worst main character ever. No saving that, no matter what they do to Sasuke.



So, Naruto is the "worst main character" because he doesn't get a new out-fit and power ups every few chapters?  Actually, believe it or not, the fact that Naruto isn't a Gary Stu is what makes him somewhat cool.  The fact that he doesn't always "get it" is interesting.  Nah, Naruto is not lame.  The fact is you don't want a story. You just just want to play Halo in god mode through Sasuke. 

We see how interesting Sasuke is now that he has to carry his own flag without Naruto. Guess what... nobody cares.  It is boring. Even in Sasuke's biggest power up moment (this chapter) the telegrams section is pretty dead with confirmed spoiler.  Compare it to when it was revealed Minato was Naruto's dad and the spoiler thread hit over 8,000, got flushed by the mods, and then went to back up 2,000 before we had the raw.  Watching somebody walk around in "god mode" all the time is not entertaining. People are bailing on the story.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> LOL, Naruto, the worst main character ever. I became a fan of the manga and anime because of Naruto's personality and will, not exactly his strength.
> 
> *I didn't know shit fans like you existed.*
> 
> And yeah, this is blazing hot .



member bashing is against the rules. reported you.

It's quite funny, even japanese reviewers said that Sasuke would be a better main character than Naruto.
Poor Naruto losing like a bitch on popularity polls.
Failing again, and again and again in the manga. Only good for whining.

And this is the answer:

NAruto is losing popularity at lightspeed? Lets just screw Sasuke over.

I'm gonna laugh so hard if this backfires...you know just like when they took Sasuke out of the story to let naruto fail 'shine'. Manga sales dropped like no tomorrow.

Worst main character ever. this blond piece of shit.





			
				Sandaime said:
			
		

> I think shonen jump should make a 'worst main character' poll. I'm positive Naruto will win. assholish, dumb, retarded blond idiot who ruins all good characters and can only whine and needs to get saved in every fight by 2 people and is a weakass ninja who can only fight characters who have lost their brains, and still isn't strong eventhough the strongest bijuu is in his asshole that got fucked by Kakashis fingers.


----------



## slumpy (May 29, 2008)

why cant i get past page 159?


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Sollet said:


> I guess I am the only one enjoying the development that Sasuke has a chance of becomming the final villain? :S
> 
> I thought it was a nice twist by Kishi... Then again Sasuke might do a 180 and do what he did against Oro and just act as of he never said anything like "I'd sell my soul to the devil bla bla".


 Nah you're not the only one.  I finally find myself being able to hold an interest in Sasuke, and Team Hawk, thanks to the latest developments.

As for the 180, it might happen, but I doubt Sasuke is going into this one, with that in mind.  I think once he learns the other truths Madara so conveniently ommitted, he'll pull a Naruto and jump Madara there and then.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke has the EMS? His MS looks like a snow flake.

Anyway, heh this is kinda cool. I'm eager to see how Naruto will react to this.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> member bashing is against the rules. reported you.
> 
> It's quite funny, even japanese reviewers said that Sasuke would be a better maincharacter than Naruto.
> Poor Naruto losing like a bitch on popularity polls.
> ...



 I'm sorry I can't help but laugh at you for two reasons.
1. You tattled.  And worse yet you admitted it to everyone.
2. You seem very angry at a fictional character.  He's just lines on a piece of paper man.  Let it go.

As for the spoiler discussion, i'm looking forward to seeing if there's any explanation to ex-Hebi's arrival or if it's just some sudden appearance.  It'll be interesting to see Kisame's reaction to Itachi's death also.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm sorry I can't help but laugh at you for two reasons.
> 1. You tattled.  And worse yet you admitted it to everyone.
> *2. You seem very angry at a fictional character.  He's just lines on a piece of paper man.  Let it go.*
> 
> As for the spoiler discussion, i'm looking forward to seeing if there's any explanation to ex-Hebi's arrival or if it's just some sudden appearance.  It'll be interesting to see Kisame's reaction to Itachi's death also.



I bet you never said that to all those failruto fans who make 10.000 sasuke bashing threads every week.
Makes me take your words with a grain of salt.


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (May 29, 2008)

the page is always 159, is there some problem here?


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Conan=Edogawa said:


> the page is always 159, is there some problem here?


 This has happened before, if I remember correctly.  I think it has something to do with the number of posts in the thread.  If I'm not mistaken it was stuck on 158 for a while, and now it's 159.

I suppose they'll have to delete the thread, and create a new one for the problem to go away.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

--_--wash:<> said:


> shut the fuck up Sandaime
> 
> 
> we know u hate naruto stop repeated  the same shit over and over
> you like broken Record all i here from you is



Sorry..I'll shut up.


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> It's quite funny, even japanese reviewers said that Sasuke would be a better main character than Naruto.



they pretty much felt that way since part one.



> Poor Naruto losing like a bitch on popularity polls.
> Failing again, and again and again in the manga. Only good for whining.



I remember sasuke failing throughout all of part one, with moments of success. (kinda like part 2 naruto)





> Worst main character ever. this blond piece of shit.



how many stories have you read?


----------



## vered (May 29, 2008)

Sollet said:


> I guess I am the only one enjoying the development that Sasuke has a chance of becomming the final villain? :S
> 
> I thought it was a nice twist by Kishi... Then again Sasuke might do a 180 and do what he did against Oro and just act as of he never said anything like "I'd sell my soul to the devil bla bla".



yes,apperantly.becuase if he becomes a villan his fate to be beaten by naruto is sealed.and thats what most sasuke fans dont want. and also the fact thats its written badly,and its a forced plot device for sasuke and naruto to fight again.


----------



## The Fool (May 29, 2008)

vered said:


> yes,apperantly.becuase if he becomes a villan his fate to be beaten by naruto is sealed.and thats what most sasuke fans dont want. and also the fact thats its written badly,and its a forced plot device for sasuke and naruto to fight again.



That's exactly it.  Sasuke's "grey" status has been destroyed, and as such he is now fair game -- that is, he is a villain. In truth the facade of Sasuke has a "grey" character was destroyed way back at Vote, but many refused to accept it.  Kishi tried to make it even more clear when Sasuke said that he was going to kill Naruto "on a whim" and tried to unleash *that jutsu* on Team 7.  Finally he is forced to have Sasuke say: "I'm gonna destroy Konoha" to dispel any illusions.  

I think they are finally beginning to understand it now though.


----------



## Orobuto (May 29, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Sasuke has the EMS? His MS looks like a snow flake.
> 
> Anyway, heh this is kinda cool. I'm eager to see how Naruto will react to this.



To me it looks like a lotus.
(the flower, not the car)


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> member bashing is against the rules. reported you.
> 
> It's quite funny, even japanese reviewers said that Sasuke would be a better main character than Naruto.




care to quote any?  Or did you just pull this out of your ass?


----------



## Shepard (May 29, 2008)

vered said:


> yes,apperantly.becuase if he becomes a villan his fate to be beaten by naruto is sealed.and thats what most sasuke fans dont want. and also the fact thats its written badly,and its a forced plot device for sasuke and naruto to fight again.


It's only logical though, what did you expect for Sasuke to do after Madara spread all his bullsh*t? the elders ruined his and his brother's lives and he of course wants revenge, it's forced yes but it'd be even more strange if Sasuke just let go, even if it was Itachi's will


----------



## jirochimaru (May 29, 2008)

What the hell is up with Sasuke's new sharingan?


----------



## kyuubi (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> member bashing is against the rules. reported you.
> 
> *It's quite funny, even japanese reviewers said that Sasuke would be a better main character than Naruto.
> Poor Naruto losing like a bitch on popularity polls.
> ...



Popularity polls = just about shiz.

On one Bleach popularity poll Ichigo ranked number 3..Rukia number 2..and Histugaya number 1.

Does that make Ichigo any less of a main character?

Stop being so negative dude and sit down and enjoy things, y'know?


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

Kyuubi, call the popularity poll ALL you want. It doesn´t change the fact that in the first half of part 2 manga sales were dropping until Sasuke came back.

So, reviewers say Sasuke is a better main character, naruto is losing on popularity polls whereas Sasuke is winning AND manga sales were dropping untill Sasuke came back. Can´t get any more clear.
Sasuke was just too popular.

Oh, and Ichigo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>naruto. In fact, all main characters >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>naruto.





KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> care to quote any?  Or did you just pull this out of your ass?



Crush! confirmed it for volume 38. Go ask him I´d say.

And if I´m not mistaken he even quoted the whole thing the reviewer said.


----------



## Konoha (May 29, 2008)

all sasuke needs now a volkswagen Bus


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Konoha said:


> all sasuke needs now a volkswagen Bus


 LOL ...

Can I just say that is the worst Avatar ever X3

Every time I see it my stomach turns... and I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## The Fool (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Kyuubi, call the popularity poll ALL you want. It doesn?t change the fact that in the first half of part 2 manga sales were dropping until Sasuke came back.
> 
> So, reviewers say Sasuke is a better main character, naruto is losing on popularity polls whereas Sasuke is winning AND manga sales were dropping untill Sasuke came back. Can?t get any more clear.
> Sasuke was just too popular.
> ...



The most popular chapters of part 2 have been around the rescue gaara and pein-jiraiya chapters. 

A random reviewers opinion means about as much your opinion on this forum -- not shit.


----------



## zahid (May 29, 2008)

its been a while since i last posted on the forum 
but one thing after taking a look @ the new awaken sasuke sharingan it has six corners for the six dimensions? rikoudou sennins rinnegan vs 6 conered 6 dimension sharingan


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

zahid said:


> its been a while since i last posted on the forum
> but one thing after taking a look @ the new awaken sasuke sharingan it has six corners for the six dimensions? rikoudou sennins rinnegan vs 6 conered 6 dimension sharingan



What are you talking about? Thats EMS not rinnegan.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2008)

*it seems that sasuke EMS/MS shape isnt going to be what appeared on this famous cover.its either that kishi forgot about this.or this symbol is Gankyl.*


----------



## zahid (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> What are you talking about? Thats EMS not rinnegan.



i m talkin about the possiblity of a fight between pain and sasuke coz there has to be some one who can beat the rinnegan even jiraiya got beaten by it


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> The most popular chapters of part 2 have been around the rescue gaara and pein-jiraiya chapters.


You´re a funny guy. Where did you read this fanfiction of yours.
Facts provided by Hexa and Crush!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>your opinion.

Most popular volumes in part 2: volume 38, 39, 40 and 42. All of them were Sasuke centric.
Least popular volumes in part 2: every other volume. None of them had Sasuke in it.

It´s a fact. Go ask Hexa for some proof. Though that proof was posted over and over again in the past prediction threads. Selective reading much?


----------



## zahid (May 29, 2008)

one more thinng when is naruto going to show up woul love to see pain in 402


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

zahid said:


> i m talkin about the possiblity of a fight between pain and sasuke coz there has to be some one who can beat the rinnegan even jiraiya got beaten by it



Naruto will beat all! Don?t worry, the allmighty bushin feint and ?make characters lose their brains? no jutsu is all it takes.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> You?re a funny guy. Where did you read this fanfiction of yours.
> Facts provided by Hexa and Crush!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>your opinion.
> 
> Most popular volumes in part 2: volume 38, 39, 40 and 42. All of them were Sasuke centric.
> ...



What are you trying to prove? At the end of the day, Naruto is still keeping his day job as the main character while his side kick bitches are raking in the cash for him. Or are you trying to say he's flawless and perfect because of popularity and review polls? He may be great for Naruto standards, but he ain't got shit on Vegeta or any other "anti-hero" he's painted after...


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Naruto will beat all! Don?t worry, the allmighty bushin feint and ?make characters lose their brains? no jutsu is all it takes.


 

Pain is Naruto's bitch


----------



## Shepard (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Naruto will beat all! Don?t worry, the allmighty bushin feint and ?make characters lose their brains? no jutsu is all it takes.



You sure like bashing Naruto when you're frustrated don't you? 

What did you expect? Naruto is the main character of course he's going to beat Sasuke sooner or later, don't act like you never knew


----------



## vered (May 29, 2008)

zahid said:


> one more thinng when is naruto going to show up woul love to see pain in 402



hopefully we will see him next chapter.


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Naruto will beat all! Don?t worry, the allmighty bushin feint and ?make characters lose their brains? no jutsu is all it takes.



itachi punked people with the Bushin feint.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> What are you trying to prove? At the end of the day, Naruto is still keeping his day job as the main character while his side kick bitches are raking in the cash for him. Or are you trying to say he's flawless and perfect because of popularity and review polls? He may be great for Naruto standards, but he ain't got shit on Vegeta or any other "anti-hero" he's painted after...



Read my previous posts on the last few pages. Then you?ll see what I am ?trying to prove?.


----------



## Sollet (May 29, 2008)

Where the fuck is Kisame??????? :\


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

Sollet said:


> Where the fuck is Kisame??????? :\



I believe he?s dead.


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2008)

Dante said:


> It's only logical though, what did you expect for Sasuke to do after Madara spread all his bullsh*t? the elders ruined his and his brother's lives and he of course wants revenge, it's forced yes but it'd be even more strange if Sasuke just let go, even if it was Itachi's will



I agree.

Sasuke returning to Konoha like nothing happened would be just weird.

I'm not happy by the fact that now the fist-of love is unavoidable, but Sasuke just forgiving Konoha would be worse. He's not Itachi, Itachi is cold headed but Sasuke lets his passions control him. Too bad the catharsis is called Naruto.


----------



## mayumi (May 29, 2008)

i think this entire arc was written with one point in mind that occured during the itachi vs naruto encounter. naruto is a better brother than itachi. no matter what sacrifise itachi made for sasuke and village its only bound to get surpassed by naruto. i think this is what kishimoto might have had in mind with the future naruto vs sasuke fight.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> I agree.
> 
> Sasuke returning to Konoha like nothing happened would be just weird.
> 
> I'm not happy by the fact that now the fist-of love is unavoidable, but Sasuke just forgiving Konoha would be worse. He's not Itachi, Itachi is cold headed but Sasuke lets his passions control him. Too bad the catharsis is called Naruto.



Yeah but Zuul that´s not our problem. Our problem is that he´s after Konoha as a whole, not Danzou and the elders who are responsible.

We all thought Sasuke would raep Danzou and the elders, and suddenly he´s after the entire village?
Add to this that he´s not after MAdara who helped kill the clan.


----------



## --_--wash:<> (May 29, 2008)

bloody hell so much hate for naruto what the hell has he done


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Sollet said:


> Where the fuck is Kisame??????? :\


 Probably off somewhere with Konan, in the Overlooked Corner.


----------



## zahid (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I believe he?s dead.



that will be a waste of pleasure having him fight to death and i think kisame was the only in akatsuki close to itachi may be there will be a time that kisame will talk to sasuke about itachi may be his version of the story about itachis true motives coz itachi never trusted madara why would he reveal his intentions to madara kisame is more suited for it coz itachi trusted him for ex holding hebi until the brothers settle the matter thats a task u will give to a guy whos stranght and loyality is proven


----------



## Sasuke (May 29, 2008)

I can't wait to see Sasuke's new eyes in HQ. pek

My new avatar for sure.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke's kaleidoscope >> All 

 Uber Haxx


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

zahid said:


> that will be a waste of pleasure having him fight to death and i think kisame was the only in akatsuki close to itachi may be there will be a time that kisame will talk to sasuke about itachi may be his version of the story about itachis true motives coz itachi never trusted madara why would he reveal his intentions to madara kisame is more suited for it coz itachi trusted him for ex holding hebi until the brothers settle the matter thats a task u will give to a guy whos stranght and loyality is proven



Hmm..perhaps. Though I think Kisame didn?t really know about MAdara...but maybe Itachi told him something.
Still, I don?t think Madara was lying about everything. He even admitted that he helped kill the clan.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 29, 2008)

yea uber hax


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Yeah but Zuul that´s not our problem. Our problem is that he´s after Konoha as a whole, not Danzou and the elders who are responsible.
> 
> We all thought Sasuke would raep Danzou and the elders, and suddenly he´s after the entire village?
> Add to this that he´s not after MAdara who helped kill the clan.



Oh come on. 'Crush Konoha' is similar to the , it's exagerated to make the reader reacts, and it works very well.

Crushing Konoha doesn't mean killing the little kiddies and innocent young virgins.
Since the village is already menaced by other militar entities, all Sasuke has to do to lead it to its destruction is killing all the leaders (Tsunade, elders, Danzou + some clans' heads). With no government Konoha would disappear, not because all the inhabitants would have been killed but because they would have left an organization who would be now threaten by other hidden villages.

If Sasuke really wants to kill everybody, he'll need an army. But the Sauce isn't cruel. Besides the leaders, the only people he would kill are the fools who will get in the way.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

The EMS is not hax people..how can you even claim that when we already know what?s going to happen?


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 29, 2008)

can't wait for sasuke is going to kill innocents.. it's gonna be awesome epic

it seems he was completely brainwashed by madara

madara is indeed a genius


----------



## Gunners (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke's new sharingan looks shit imo.


----------



## Koori (May 29, 2008)

Don't worry guys, Kisame is surfing right now.... at 300km/h


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Oh come on. 'Crush Konoha' is similar to the , it's exagerated to make the reader reacts, and it works very well.
> 
> Crushing Konoha doesn't mean killing the little kiddies and innocent young virgins.
> Since the village is already menaced by other militar entities, all Sasuke has to do to lead it to its destruction is killing all the leaders (Tsunade, elders, Danzou + some clans' heads). With no government Konoha would disappear, not because all the inhabitants would have been killed but because they would have left an organization who would be now threaten by other hidden villages.
> ...


Perhaps...
But what about the Madara thing? Madara helped kill the clan.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 29, 2008)

I would like Sasuke to kill Gai Neji konohamaru ten ten


----------



## Koori (May 29, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> I would like Sasuke to kill Gai Neji konohamaru ten ten



Keep dreaming


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Perhaps...
> But what about the Madara thing? Madara helped kill the clan.



He will do to Madara what he did to Oro, or at least it's what he intends.

Using him and then killing him.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 29, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> Keep dreaming



yea Sasuke don't kill helpless weaklings


----------



## vered (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Oh come on. 'Crush Konoha' is similar to the , it's exagerated to make the reader reacts, and it works very well.
> 
> Crushing Konoha doesn't mean killing the little kiddies and innocent young virgins.
> Since the village is already menaced by other militar entities, all Sasuke has to do to lead it to its destruction is killing all the leaders (Tsunade, elders, Danzou + some clans' heads). With no government Konoha would disappear, not because all the inhabitants would have been killed but because they would have left an organization who would be now threaten by other hidden villages.
> ...



you can exclude tsunade.
do you really think sasuke will try or kill tsunade?if so there is really no going back for him and we all know what will happen than.
if sasuke kill any of the main good characters his fate is sealed.


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> I would like Sasuke to kill Gai Neji konohamaru ten ten



NO !!!

I need Neji for my NejiHina ship.


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Oh come on. 'Crush Konoha' is similar to the , it's exagerated to make the reader reacts, and it works very well.
> 
> Crushing Konoha doesn't mean killing the little kiddies and innocent young virgins.
> Since the village is already menaced by other militar entities, all Sasuke has to do to lead it to its destruction is killing all the leaders (Tsunade, elders, Danzou + some clans' heads). With no government Konoha would disappear, not because all the inhabitants would have been killed but because they would have left an organization who would be now threaten by other hidden villages.
> ...


 You have no proof of that.  

Konoha ordered the massacre of children and adults alike.  Who is to say that Sasuke isn't thinking he'll wipe the whole lot out in revenge.  

Everything you say is based on the Sasuke we knew, before he learnt of the truth.  So who is to say that he hasn't change his no-killing policy.

I admit that I am in your corner, and I doubt that Sasuke wants to kill EVERYBODY, just the elders, but we have no proof to back it up.

As for the army, it doesn't take that much to wipe out a clan, only one person, so how many S-class nins can it take to wipe out a village?  Ok maybe a quite a few, but if Sasuke and co, intend to capture Naruto and extract the Kyuubi before the attack, then they have what they need to basically wipe Konoha of the map.

It won't happen of course, cause then it means Sasuke can't be redeemed, but it doesn't mean it can't happen.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> He will do to Madara what he did to Oro, or at least it's what he intends.
> 
> Using him and then killing him.



I hope you?re right..


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 29, 2008)

nah sasuke has serious face


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2008)

vered said:


> you can exclude tsunade.
> do you really think sasuke will try or kill tsunade?if so there is really no going back for him and we all know what will happen than.
> if sasuke kill any of the main good characters his fate is sealed.



I support Sasuke dying at the end anyway, dying for atonement. Just like Tomoe. 

There are good chances for Sasuke being fist-of-loved before doing anything to radically villainous.


----------



## zahid (May 29, 2008)

I would like Sasuke to kill Gai Neji konohamaru ten ten
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> a shitty dream indeed keep neji out of that specially


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 29, 2008)

NejiHina is i*c*st Hina is taken by Naruto sry


----------



## vered (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> I support Sasuke dying at the end anyway, dying for atonement. Just like Tomoe.
> 
> There are good chances for Sasuke being fist-of-loved before doing anything to radically villainous.



yea he will probaly be stopped by kakashi/naruto before anything grave happens.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

> As for the army, it doesn't take that much to wipe out a clan, only one person, so how many S-class nins can it take to wipe out a village? Ok maybe a quite a few, but if Sasuke and co, intend to capture Naruto and extract the Kyuubi before the attack, then they have what they need to basically wipe Konoha of the map.



It depends on the clan and we're talking about Konoha here, their jonins are pretty good strength wise. There's no way Sasuke could "crush" Konoha with Sui, Juugo, Karin and himself. He won't be killing babies and old ladies...best we wait and see how things go.


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2008)

The Major said:


> You have no proof of that.
> 
> Konoha ordered the massacre of children and adults alike.  Who is to say that Sasuke isn't thinking he'll wipe the whole lot out in revenge.
> 
> ...



Maybe.

But Kishi took the time to show us Sasuke not killing the thousand fodder nins and acting 'like a Leaf-Ninja' freeing Oro's prisoners.

Kishi is often inconsistent, but never with Sasuke until now, Sasuke ordering the useless massacre of weak civillians who aren't a threat at all is pretty OOC.

Besides the reason why the entire Uchiha clan was wiped out is probably that hypocritical Konoha wanted to keep the secret on their machiavelic behaviour. Other clans could have felt threatened if they knew the truth.

Sasuke has nothing to hide.


----------



## zahid (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It depends on the clan and we're talking about Konoha here, their jonins are pretty good strength wise. There's no way Sasuke could "crush" Konoha with Sui, Juugo, Karin and himself. He won't be killing babies and old ladies...best we wait and see how things go.



i dont think sasuke is a fight head on type the level he is @ now his targets will be killed quietly and with ease and will be found dead like kabuto found oro for example


----------



## vered (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But Kishi took the time to show us Sasuke not killing the thousand fodder nins and acting 'like a Leaf-Ninja' freeing Oro's prisoners.
> 
> ...



hmm what is OOC?


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2008)

vered said:


> hmm what is OOC?



Out Of Character.

Fanfiction acronym.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

zahid said:


> i dont think sasuke is a fight head on type the level he is @ now his targets will be killed quietly and with ease and will be found dead like kabuto found oro for example



Itachi type fighting, one move KO. That will be the day...great day that is.


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But Kishi took the time to show us Sasuke not killing the thousand fodder nins and acting 'like a Leaf-Ninja' freeing Oro's prisoners.
> 
> ...


 You make a good point and I agree with you, I can't imagine Sasuke himself killing innocents, and yeah Kishi has thrown us a curve ball here, but perhaps reading into it to much isn't the smart thing to do.

Still with people like Juugo, who cannot control himself, and Suigetsu who just loves the slaughter, letting them loose in Konoha, will no doubt bring about innocent casualties.  

That's the effects of war I suppose.


----------



## Sin (May 29, 2008)

We may get the fabled Neji vs. Sasuke afterall 

IMO, it'd be awesome seeing Sasuke fight some of the rookies before he goes back to being a good guy.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

If Sasuke is going to Konoha this year when will Naruto be getting his training ?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Oh come on. 'Crush Konoha' is similar to the , it's exagerated to make the reader reacts, and it works very well.
> 
> Crushing Konoha doesn't mean killing the little kiddies and innocent young virgins.
> Since the village is already menaced by other militar entities, all Sasuke has to do to lead it to its destruction is killing all the leaders (Tsunade, elders, Danzou + some clans' heads). With no government Konoha would disappear, not because all the inhabitants would have been killed but because they would have left an organization who would be now threaten by other hidden villages.
> ...



...Those fools just so happen to be everyone who will be defending the government. You seem to forget that Sasuke is a missing nin. This was revealed in Sai's bingo book which means ROOT and Anbu are aware of his status. Not to mention he has teamed up with villains who worked for Orochimaru and the most notorious organization within the shinobi world. It'll be just like the elders versus the Uchiha clan all over again. 

What I mean by that is Sasuke will press forward for his revenge no matter what. He's thrown his life away for it before and so he'll do it yet again. And even if he's going after the elders, he'll put down anyone who gets in his way until his goal is complete.

Meanwhile, you have Konoha who knows nothing about the real reason behind the Uchiha massacre save for the elders. So once they see Sasuke and his posse, of course they're going to defend the village. The battle will cause the same damage to the village just as the debilitation of a civil war would've done had the Uchiha clan went through with their Coup. The only thing that will prevent any of this from happening is if Sasuke somehow wakes up or if Danzou plans to make his move against Tsunade which will bring Sasuke and the rest of Konoha on the same side. 

However, that still leaves Akatsuki. What will Madara do in the midst of all this chaos?


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 29, 2008)

Kill em all


----------



## Face (May 29, 2008)

I must admit Flowerpower looks really cool.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If Sasuke is going to Konoha this year when will Naruto be getting his training ?



naruto will get his training off panel at the time it all happenes.
naruto wont be present when all of this occurs.he has to deal with pein.and that will put him conviniently out of konoha at the time.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (May 29, 2008)

Well I guess this is set up for Naruto smacking some sense into Sasuke


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (May 29, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> itachi punked people with the Bushin feint.



Yep and Kakashi also use bushin feint to trick 30% Itachi. Zabuza also made extensive use of suiton bushins. So has Kisame. Using bushins is a staple ninja technique.


----------



## Sin (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If Sasuke is going to Konoha this year when will Naruto be getting his training ?


Well, Sasuke doesn't have to go straight to Konoha. He certainly needs time to train his new eyes, and Madara probably has a couple of things to iron out.

Not to mention the fact that Sasuke is likely to be launched into a training arc himself before going to Konoha. After all, Kakashi and Sakura are supposed to get some spotlight this year, and it's June so...


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 29, 2008)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> Yep and Kakashi also use bushin feint to trick 30% Itachi. Zabuza also made extensive use of suiton bushins. So has Kisame. Using bushins is a staple ninja technique.



except Itachi was almost blind


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> ...Those fools just so happen to be everyone who will be defending the government. You seem to forget that Sasuke is a missing nin. This was revealed in Sai's bingo book which means ROOT and Anbu are aware of his status. Not to mention he has teamed up with villains who worked for Orochimaru and the most notorious organization within the shinobi world. It'll be just like the elders versus the Uchiha clan all over again.
> 
> What I mean by that is Sasuke will press forward for his revenge no matter what. He's thrown his life away for it before and so he'll do it yet again. And even if he's going after the elders, he'll put down anyone who gets in his way until his goal is complete.
> 
> ...



Since Sasuke will only have Madara + Hebi, I do believe he's planning more something like a stealthy assassination mission, limiting the number of people getting in the way.
If he wants to openly fight Konoha, 5 persons won't be enough.


----------



## zahid (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If Sasuke is going to Konoha this year when will Naruto be getting his training ?



the difference of level makes me not to even consider narutos training @ this moment its all uchiha now 
BTW on a serious note sasuke is heading towards konoha pain heading there as well sasukes target the ones involved in the massacre policy that sandaime opposed and pains target naruto whom sasuke cares of and now naruto is out of kill ur best friend taboo and itachi already dead naruto is the only one sasuke can see as brother


----------



## vered (May 29, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> ...Those fools just so happen to be everyone who will be defending the government. You seem to forget that Sasuke is a missing nin. This was revealed in Sai's bingo book which means ROOT and Anbu are aware of his status. Not to mention he has teamed up with villains who worked for Orochimaru and the most notorious organization within the shinobi world. It'll be just like the elders versus the Uchiha clan all over again.
> 
> What I mean by that is Sasuke will press forward for his revenge no matter what. He's thrown his life away for it before and so he'll do it yet again. And even if he's going after the elders, he'll put down anyone who gets in his way until his goal is complete.
> 
> ...



what is madaras goal?this is the question.he is going to use the attack as a distraction to achieve what he wants.the key is to figure out what madara truly wants.


----------



## Sin (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Since Sasuke will only have Madara + Hebi, I do believe he's planning more something like a stealthy assassination mission, limiting the number of people getting in the way.
> If he wants to openly fight Konoha, 5 persons won't be enough.


Akatsuki would disagree


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2008)

zahid said:


> the difference of level makes me not to even consider narutos training @ this moment its all uchiha now
> BTW on a serious note sasuke is heading towards konoha pain heading there as well sasukes target the ones involved in the massacre policy that sandaime opposed and pains target naruto whom sasuke cares of and now naruto is out of kill ur best friend taboo and itachi already dead naruto is the only one sasuke can see as brother



Um.....what?


----------



## Nami (May 29, 2008)

When will this chapter be out? I'm bored.


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If Sasuke is going to Konoha this year when will Naruto be getting his training ?


 My hope is that Sasuke will attack Konoha, while Naruto is away on his training.

It'll be epic if Naruto comes back, and Kakashi is in hospital, Tsunade is dead and Sakura is MIA.


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Since Sasuke will only have Madara + Hebi, I do believe he's planning more something like a stealthy assassination mission, limiting the number of people getting in the way.
> If he wants to openly fight Konoha, 5 persons won't be enough.


 If that's the case, he'll most likely go after Danzou and the elders directly.

However infiltrating a village like Konoha, and heading straight for the most gaurded point, will prove difficult, unless they have someone working for them on the inside.


----------



## trobinson97 (May 29, 2008)

zahid said:


> the difference of level makes me not to even consider narutos training @ this moment its all uchiha now
> BTW on a serious note sasuke is heading towards konoha pain heading there as well sasukes target the ones involved in the massacre policy that sandaime opposed and pains target naruto whom sasuke cares of and now naruto is out of kill ur best friend taboo and itachi already dead naruto is the only one sasuke can see as brother



Are you using terrible writing composition on purpose?  Is this like, your signature style or something?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Since Sasuke will only have Madara + Hebi, I do believe he's planning more something like a stealthy assassination mission, limiting the number of people getting in the way.
> If he wants to openly fight Konoha, 5 persons won't be enough.



His intentions of an open war with Konoha is not my point. My point is Sasuke will draw this war out into the public which will bring unwanted attention. So what if his targets are only the elders? What makes you think he'll get past everyone, assassinate them and go about his busy like nothing happened? ROOT and Anbu are fodder and all, but come on. Shit ain't gonna be that easy. So what I'm saying is Sasuke will inadvertently get others involved who will defend the government because of his missing nin status, those he has teamed up with and their lack of knowledge regarding the reason behind his revenge (no one knows it was an order from the elders that caused the Uchiha massacre, so who will believe Sasuke?). 

Anyway, this is just me discussing about the possibilities of Sasuke following through with what he said at the end of this chapter. There are countless others that can change this outcome, so I'm I doubt my opinion will stay the same for too long...



> what is madaras goal?this is the question.he is going to use the attack as a distraction to achieve what he wants.the key is to figure out what madara truly wants.



I think in one of the spoilers Sasuke said he still had a grudge against Hashirama and that's the reason why he wants to destroy the village. Then again, I could be wrong...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 29, 2008)

Carpathia said:


> When will this chapter be out? I'm bored.



Thursday supposedly (tomorrow/Friday for me)...


----------



## Face (May 29, 2008)

If Sasuke kills Kakashi for getting in his way, I wouldn't be surprised. Kishimoto did say that something big would happen to kakashi. Maybe he'll end up Hokage if Tsunade gets killed instead. Either way someone will die in this, I am sure of it.


----------



## Nuzents (May 29, 2008)

The Major said:


> My hope is that Sasuke will attack Konoha, while Naruto is away on his training.
> 
> It'll be epic if Naruto comes back, and Kakashi is in hospital, Tsunade is dead and Sakura is MIA.



that would be awesome if we see Naruto coming back to a crushed village and realizing what he has to do....kill Sasuke but of course he will find a way around that...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 29, 2008)

Anyone know what those eyes where MS or EMS?
It could be a EMS since it has 6 sides.
It could be a MS since Itachi's MS design isn't present.


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> that would be awesome if we see Naruto coming back to a crushed village and realizing what he has to do....kill Sasuke but of course he will find a way around that...


 X3 I know

X3 I know, but it would be so cool!

Naruto needs some actual purpose apart from staying alive, and becoming Hokage.



Hatifnatten said:


> There was nothing new from wednesday morning - and some people didn't leave this thread all this time


 Hey hey, I had some sleep and now I'm back at work, wasting company time


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 29, 2008)

The Major said:


> X3 I know
> X3 I know, but it would be so cool!
> 
> Naruto needs some actual purpose apart from staying alive, and becoming Hokage.


Hokage? that's not a purpose - that's a joke. Like people actually gonna select dumbhead 

Naruto: How do I sign this very important papeprs... uuuuhhh, I'l put a cross


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone know what those eyes where MS or EMS?
> It could be a EMS since it has 6 sides.
> It could be a MS since Itachi's MS design isn't present.



Itachi's transfer could've bypassed the whole eye-swapping process...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone know what those eyes where MS or EMS?
> It could be a EMS since it has 6 sides.
> It could be a MS since Itachi's MS design isn't present.



He probably has the best out of the lot. I doubt it's the EMS but looking at the other Mangekyou sharingans they all have 3 sides from Kakashi's to Madara's bother. Sasuke's looks very much like a Kaleidoscope...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 29, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Itachi's transfer could've bypassed the whole eye-swapping process...



What then what about Itachi's MS and will we ever know how Sasuke's own MS looks?



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He probably has the best out of the lot. I doubt it's the EMS but looking at the other Mangekyou sharingans they all have 3 sides from Kakashi's to Madara's bother. Sasuke's looks very much like a Kaleidoscope...



So are you saying its a MS or EMS?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What then what about Itachi's MS and will we ever know how Sasuke's own MS looks?
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying its a MS or EMS?



It's the Mangekyou Sharingan imo.


----------



## Incubus (May 29, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Wait. If the Hokage of the village didn't want to destroy the  Uchiha clan (and certainly he didn't want the Uchiha clan take over the village) then how you can claim there was only 2 options?. Sarutobi obviously was a third path given he wasn't supporting neither Uchihas and Danzou.



What I'm saying is that the in the manga, it is said that Itachi only had two options. Sarutobi fought for a third option, but for whatever reason it proved to be an impossibility. I'm sure Itachi was arguing also for Sarutobi's third option of a peacefull resulution, but in the end it was not to be.



> No. The manga portrayed Sandaime as a faction who didn't want to destroy the Uchiha. Do you think Sandaime would allow Uchiha destroy Konoha?. If there wasn't any other option Sandaime himself would do it instead of Itachi. This was an illegal action supporting the root of the chaos instead the law.
> 
> Itachi wouldn't have to "allow" a civil war. It wasn't in his hands in first place. It was between the Uchiha and the elders. He could acted as the pipe to resolve the conflict but he didn't. He took the path of the warhawk and betrayed his clan.



Okay, here you are trying to make excuses as to why there where other options. What I am saying is that the manga is portraying the sitiuation as having only the two. You, I, and many other members of this forum can probably think of a million different possibilities for this situation, but according to the manga itself, there were none. There was nothing that Itachi could do that would not lead Civil War besides killing his family. Anything else we can come up with is doesn't matter b/c Kishi wrote it that way. Yes, I do believe that is was not written very well, but this is what Kishi was trying to do with Itachi's character.


----------



## silvr (May 29, 2008)

so sasuke is def evil from now on? it saddens me, because i once hated sasuke for turning his backs on his friends and all the village for his obsession, and i thought he turned evil with oro... Next i saw that he didnt kill his enemies! That shed some light about him.. "He's down this road of destruction but there's still humanity in him".
So now what do we say? He turned evil for good? Going after Konoha because of yesterday's mistakes is wrong. Is plain wrong! And selfish... Well i guess sasuke was selfish all along.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What then what about Itachi's MS and will we ever know how Sasuke's own MS looks?



It was just a guess, but I'm probably wrong. The spoiler said something about Itachi blocking the gateway to Sasuke's MS, so it could just be Sasuke's awakened Mangekyou...*shrugs*


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 29, 2008)

How can it not be EMS? Are you forgot already what heppens to you if you got just MS? Can you actually imagine Kishi NOT giving him EMS on that matter?


----------



## Incubus (May 29, 2008)

MS/EMS/PMS I don't care. I think we get to see Naruto next chapter.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> How can it not be EMS? Are you forgot already what heppens to you if you got just MS? Can you actually imagine Kishi NOT giving him EMS on that matter?



Not yet


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Not yet


Ah, yes - he need to kill Kakashi first


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It's the Mangekyou Sharingan imo.



Probably, who knows maybe if he learns how to control Itachi's MS he'll get the EMS



Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> It was just a guess, but I'm probably wrong. The spoiler said something about Itachi blocking the gateway to Sasuke's MS, so it could just be Sasuke's awakened Mangekyou...*shrugs*



Oh OK.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hokage? that's not a purpose - that's a joke. Like people actually gonna select dumbhead
> 
> Naruto: How do I sign this very important papeprs... uuuuhhh, I'l put a cross



Yeah. 
I don't want to whine more than I already did, but I can't help but agree with this. The worst main character ever is going to be the shittiest hokage ever.
Okay, that's all for today, I promise.


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hokage? that's not a purpose - that's a joke. Like people actually gonna select dumbhead
> 
> Naruto: How do I sign this very important papeprs... uuuuhhh, I'l put a cross


 Ha you just wait, Naruto will revolutionize the structure of the Hidden Villages.

Not to mention that if Bush can be US president, Naruto can become Hokage - all that's needed is a good team.  


Like Shikamaru can be vice-Hokage.  Sakura can serve on the Department of State, Kakashi in the Department of Defence and Neji in the Department of Homeland Security.


----------



## Shiranui (May 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone know what those eyes where MS or EMS?
> It could be a EMS since it has 6 sides.
> It could be a MS since Itachi's MS design isn't present.



It's nearly impossible to differenciate an "eternal" _Mangekyou Sharingan_ from an original _Mangekyou_, without first seeing if that user possessed the initial form, and it's design.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

Does it really matter if it's MS or EMS?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 29, 2008)

The Major said:


> Ha you just wait, Naruto will revolutionize the structure of the Hidden Villages.
> 
> Not to mention that if Bush can be US president, Naruto can become Hokage - all that's needed is a good team.
> 
> ...


Yeah - everyone will leave it 

Well, Bush probably even dumber or on equal terms with Naruto... tho I dunno - Naruto atlest can pronounce right


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Not yet



Kakashi can walk around with his eye sight deteriorating, but Sasuke...?



> Does it really matter if it's MS or EMS?



For consistency purposes, yes. With just regular MS, Sasuke is going to go blind with the process speeding up the more he uses his eyes overtime. But with EMS, we won't have to worry about him having such a handicap...


----------



## Shiranui (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Does it really matter if it's MS or EMS?



I suppose it does, because the "eternal" form is said to possess a greater ability than one can obtain through the _Mangekyou_. If Sasuke does, in fact, have the eternal then his level may be changed drastically. It also gives us the idea of if he will suffer from the negative effects and end up in the same state as Itachi, or different.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 29, 2008)

Vyse said:


> I suppose it does, because the "eternal" form is said to possess a greater ability than one can obtain through the _Mangekyou_. If Sasuke does, in fact, have the eternal then his level may be changed drastically. It also gives us the idea of if he will suffer from the negative effects and end up in the same state as Itachi, or different.


Itachi had EMS?


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> For consistency purposes, yes. With just regular MS, Sasuke is going to go blind with the process speeding up the more he uses his eyes overtime. But with EMS, we won't have to worry about him having such a handicap...



By the end of this year he's dead anyway, so who cares if he's going blind.


----------



## Shiranui (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Itachi had EMS?



Ah, no. If Sasuke _doesn't_ have the eternal is what I said, hence the "or different" in the outcome that it is this form.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 29, 2008)

Vyse said:


> It's nearly impossible to differenciate an "eternal" _Mangekyou Sharingan_ from an original _Mangekyou_, without first seeing if that user possessed the initial form, and it's design.



I see...



Sandaime said:


> Does it really matter if it's MS or EMS?



Yes, yes it does.



Sandaime said:


> By the end of this year he's dead anyway, so who cares if he's going blind.



He will not die for the love of God!!!
Kishi will not let us sit through all those _Rescue Sasuke arcs_ for nothing.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ah, yes - he need to kill Kakashi first :hahee



NOOO I like Kakashi...Maybe Yamato? 





> Kakashi can walk around with his eye sight deteriorating, but Sasuke...?



:S huh?


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah - everyone will leave it
> 
> Well, Bush probably even dumber or on equal terms with Naruto... tho I dunno - Naruto atlest can pronounce right


 Yeah, and he isn't using daddy, to get ahead in life :WOW



I guess truth is stranger than fiction, after all.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 29, 2008)

I would say that Sasuke's eyes are almost certainly EMS. Why? Because his brother transfered his own eyes into Sasuke, and Sasuke gained his own MS. Besides, Kishimoto doesn't have the balls to permanently handicap a good guy. He might mess them up or even kill them, but to cripple a warrior is a serious move. 

EMS or not, they still look ugly, though.

Edit: Ah, I know, I say good guy, but since Sasuke is going to be redeemed, it will be good guy in the future, so...


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

The Major said:


> Yeah, and he isn't using daddy, to get ahead in life :WOW
> 
> 
> 
> I guess truth is stranger than fiction, after all.



Yes he is:S. Jiraiya even told Tsunade that he taught naruto all these 'dangerous moves' because he thought of Minato.
His most powerful powerup (kyuubi) is all because of minato
The whole key training is all because of minato.


----------



## Shiranui (May 29, 2008)

tristechan said:


> EMS or not, they still look ugly, though.



I actually like the design, even though it's pretty hard to make out with the blurred image.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Yes he is:S. Jiraiya even told Tsunade that he taught naruto all these 'dangerous moves' because he thought of Minato.



Yeah, the nepotism in Konohagakure really is kind of disgusting. I mean, it's a stupid shonen rag so who cares, but come _on_.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 29, 2008)

tristechan said:


> I would say that Sasuke's eyes are almost certainly EMS. Why? Because his brother transfered his own eyes into Sasuke, and Sasuke gained his own MS.


The manga says that Itachi transfered his 'Doujutsu' into Sasuke. This doesn't necessarily mean that he gained Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan.

Also, Itachi meant for Sasuke to met the requirements necessary for the 'new power.' This doesn;t mean that he definately gained the 'new power.' But from this chapter it appears that he gained this 'new power,' though we are uncertain whether or not it is Eternal Mangkeyou Sharingan or the Mangekyou Sharingan.

In my opinion Sasuke has met the requirements for obtaining the Mangekyou Sharingan. He may have also met the requirements for the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, but that is still questionable. Another factor is that the method he went about gaining the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan [if he indeed recieved it] is different from the only other method we have seen and heard of...

Therefore we can not say that it is definately the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan or the Mangekyou Sharingan yet.

As for how it looks: I actually like it.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

In my opinion MS/EMS/whatever is NOT a powerup but something to downgrade Sasuke even more.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

> EMS or not, they still look ugly, though.



True, it's pretty ugly but i'm just thinking the amount of ownage it packs which will be helluva lot


----------



## Jesus (May 29, 2008)

this thread still has two ghost extra-pages?  and what's the matter with the spoiler thread  lol Crush got owned


still no new pic of the flower sharingan? :WOW I need better resolution to decide whether it looks very cool or totally ghey


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 29, 2008)

If it is MS right now, how the hell will Sasuke get EMS later? I mean, as I said, Kishi lacks the balls to let him go blind.

And anyway, Sasuke will be needing that kind of power to start competing on the same level as Pein and Madara. Don't worry, Naruto fans - Naruto's next Kyuubi powerup will be sufficiently  as to make up for whatever power Sasuke gains.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> In my opinion MS/EMS/whatever is NOT a powerup but something to downgrade Sasuke even more.



Um.

What?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> In my opinion MS/EMS/whatever is NOT a powerup but something to downgrade Sasuke even more.



How is having 3 powerful jutsu downgrading Sasuke exactly?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> NOOO I like Kakashi...Maybe Yamato?


But Yamato is keeper of KWGoD 

Who is most useless in this manga?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke has the EMS...

...Itachi transferred his powers, and Sasuke also aquired the MS from killing him. The end. Otherwise, the only way he'd get the EMS is from taking Itachi's eyes...

....I'm fairly certain Zetsu has eaten Itachi already.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Um.
> 
> What?



He's NOT going to own with it, he's going to get owned with it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Who is most useless in this manga?



Sakura!!!**


----------



## Hiroshi (May 29, 2008)

> still no new pic of the flower sharingan? :WOW I need better resolution to decide whether it looks very cool or totally ghey


Nope, but the RAW/Scan should be out in about 15-16 hours so...



tristechan said:


> If it is MS right now, how the hell will Sasuke get EMS later? I mean, as I said, Kishi lacks the balls to let him go blind.


Unless of course, the method in which Sasuke obtained the Mangekyou Sharingan does not allow him to go blind.  Surely Itachi would have thought of this as well. If it is the Mangekyou Sharingan: I'm sure that there is some sort of catch to counter the blindness. If it is the Eternal Mangekyou SHaringan: no problem.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> He's NOT going to own with it, he's going to get owned with it.



Anyone know why this guy hates Sasuke all of a sudden?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

> EMS or not, they still look ugly, though.



True, it's pretty ugly but i'm just thinking the amount of ownage it packs which will be helluva


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 29, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Unless of course, the method in which Sasuke obtained the Mangekyou Sharingan does not allow him to go blind.  Surely Itachi would have thought of this as well. If it is the Mangekyou Sharingan: I'm sure that there is some sort of catch to counter the blindness. If it is the Eternal Mangekyou SHaringan: no problem.



Is it possible that if Sasuke hasn't gained the EMS already, he could master Itachi's MS to gain the EMS?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> But Yamato is keeper of KWGoD
> 
> Who is most useless in this manga?



Sai won't dai


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> He's NOT going to own with it, he's going to get owned with it.




Uh, that's still not a downgrade.

If you are totally unarmed, and I have a gun, and then I hand you a knife, you've still had an upgrade in power when I handed you the knife. Now, you're probably still going to lose, but you've still been given more of a chance with that knife.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 29, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...Itachi transferred his powers, and Sasuke also aquired the MS from killing him.


Exactly you say it yourself: Itachi transfered his Doujutsu to Sasuke. THat is not the same as obtaining the victim's eyes. As far as we know, that is the only way to obtain the _Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan_.



> Otherwise, the only way he'd get the EMS is from taking Itachi's eyes...


To gain the _Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan_ one must kill their closest relative and take their eyes.



> ....I'm fairly certain Zetsu has eaten Itachi already.


Why?


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Uh, that's still not a downgrade.
> 
> If you are totally unarmed, and I have a gun, and then I hand you a knife, you've still had an upgrade in power when I handed you the knife. Now, you're probably still going to lose, but you've still been given more of a chance with that knife.



Your opinion. My opinion is that it IS a downgrade.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sai won't dai


Than Konan be it


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone know why this guy hates Sasuke all of a sudden?


----------



## mastercilander (May 29, 2008)

I can only imagine how much Sasuke will own with his new eyes. I can't wait till everyone is shocked to hear he defeated Itachi, I doubt he'll say Itachi let him win. Konoha'll be petrified and amazed.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Is it possible that if Sasuke hasn't gained the EMS already, he could master Itachi's MS to gain the EMS?


It is questionable if Sasuke has obtained Itachi's _Mangekyou Sharingan_. As far as I'm concerned, Sasuke only obtained the 'Doujutsu' not Itachi's _Mangekyou Sharingan_.  In this, he should not be able to gain the _Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan_.

But, like I said, there may be a way in which Sasuke could have a obtained the _Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan_ in a way not shown already. Being that Sasuke indirectly killed his 'closest relative' [who also may have been his 'best friend'] and _may_ have met the requirements to have taken Itachi's eyes. This is questionable.

For more information I made a thread yesterday on this topic, of course it deals with information prior to the spoilers: [Common Misconceptions] Sasuke?s Sharingan


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Than Konan be it



 I want to see what's under her cloak.



mastercilander said:


> I can only imagine how much Sasuke will own with his new eyes. I can't wait till everyone is shocked to hear he defeated Itachi, I doubt he'll say Itachi let him win. Konoha'll be petrified and amazed.



Fear will sweep across Konoha when Sasuke comes to town


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 29, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Your opinion. My opinion is that it IS a downgrade.



Uh. Your opinion is simply wrong, then.

I mean, if you opinion is that something that increases Sasuke's power actually diminishes his power, then your opinion is absurd.


----------



## ouroborus (May 29, 2008)

tristechan said:


> If it is MS right now, how the hell will Sasuke get EMS later? I mean, as I said, Kishi lacks the balls to let him go blind.



Uchiha Sai!

Prediction:

What Sasuke has is just MS with the three tomoe stretched out to the outer edge of the iris and bent and connected to give it that 6 point shape.  It has no overlay of Itachi's design and Itachi implanting his techniques isn't the same as implanting his eyes.  So no EMS.  

Sai is an Uchiha (see any theory I've written) and has MS for killing his "brother".  Given Sai would protect Danzou with his life and was probably raised to kill Sasuke anyway, Sai vs Sasuke will happen.  But this will conflict with Sasuke's "crush Konoha" attitude.  Does he kill another Uchiha or does he follow Itachi's example and try to protect and save him?

Sasuke will have a redeeming moment but go blind.  Sai then gives him his eyes, which will create EMS and Sai's MS design will fill out the inner area of Sasuke's kaleidoscope design.


----------



## Fay (May 29, 2008)

tristechan said:


> Uh. Your opinion is simply wrong, then.
> 
> I mean, if you opinion is that something that increases Sasuke's power actually diminishes his power, then your opinion is absurd.



How can an opinion be wrong? Just because you have a different opinion doesn't mean that I'm wrong. We just see things differently.
And I didn't say it diminishes his power. I said it's a downgrade. A tool to downgrade Sasuke even more.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

9 tomoe Sharingan lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 29, 2008)

Yeah - but Sai's not Uchiha - Sai is Senju! Actually, Sai can be from any clan 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I want to see what's under her cloak.


She got almost no hentai with herself


----------



## ouroborus (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah - but Sai's not Uchiha - Sai is Senju! Actually, Sai can be from any clan



Explain how a Senju could look like an Uchiha?

Not only does Sai look like an Uchiha, but Kishimoto has found it important enough to have the characters say so three times.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah - but Sai's not Uchiha - Sai is Senju! Actually, Sai can be from any clan



Sai isn't good looking enough to be an Uchiha.




> She got almost no hentai with herself



Or maxi pads made out of paper with blood on them...sanitary towel no jutsu


----------



## Jesus (May 29, 2008)

Sai has EMS  he's gonna stop Sasuke


----------



## Crowe (May 29, 2008)

*I'M GOING TO CLOSE THIS THREAD AND A MAKE A NEW PREDICTION THREAD IN 2-5 MINUTES*
We're having dealing with reported posts in this thread thus the easiest / fastest way is to create a new thread. I don't want any of you to lose any information by trying to reply to a closed threads so I'll let this stay open for a little while.


----------

